# Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently? - Section IV



## Donald is #1

Update for 6/19 -- Current data

minnieme, DougEMG, rhc, vwl mom, AllieV, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Patricksp, Missyrose, good luck with your contracts! 

princessaloha, thanks for the update! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts
MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)
Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)
*rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)*




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)[/B]
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)
*minnieme--------- 160 BWV (Feb) $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12) Fidelity*
*DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)
carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65
scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)
princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 25 pts, buyer pays closing
princessaloha-------  230 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing
bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyre pays mf (passed 4/18)
australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46
*AllieV------- 100 VB (Aug) $33.5, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity ]momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)
*vwl mom------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)
ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)
uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller payd closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)
JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)
Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)
 


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity





*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)
MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5)



*WAITING - BLT:*
Missyrose-------  80 BLT (Jun) $90, 120 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/19)


*WAITING - BWV:*
DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1)
Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14)



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12) Fidelity


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30)
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 198 '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1)
ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts
*Patricksp-------- 250 SSR (Mar) $55 (sub 6/18)*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
Nigel8600------ 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 12 mf (sub 6/15) 


See the next post for older data


----------



## Donald is #1

Older data


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456
'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17) 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)  
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27) 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17) 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member

*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member

*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)


----------



## Donald is #1

*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)


----------



## Goosey515

Offer accepted 2/3/11
Sent for ROFR 2/7/11

300 OKW Aug. UY
45 banked '09
300 '10 points
300 '11 points coming in Aug.

Buyer pays Maint. and closing


----------



## IandGsmom

2/2/11 offer sent, offer accepted in 1 hour. With Carrie at http://www.atimeshare.com/
120 pts SSR 60 banked ’10 points and 120 ’11 and forward.  $65/pp Buyer pays closing and ’11 MF. June UY
2/3/11 Sent to Disney for ROFR
2/20/11 Received an email from Carrie…we passed!!!!
Our previous 2 purchases were direct, this is our first resale.


----------



## arthur06

Donald, are you going to distinguish on the ROFR thread before 3/20 and after 3/20? 

I know that you color code depending on year purchased, but any thought on tracking that as well?


----------



## Mjkre

Just notified that we passed ROFR!  The details:  160pts SSR, $59, all 2010 and 2011, buyer pays 2011 mf, buyer/broker share closing costs.  Submitted 1/20/11 and notified 2/19/11.

Super excited!


----------



## Donald is #1

arthur06 said:


> Donald, are you going to distinguish on the ROFR thread before 3/20 and after 3/20?
> 
> I know that you color code depending on year purchased, but any thought on tracking that as well?



Opps, deleted my last reply, I didn't understand the question.


OK, yes that is an excellent idea.  Once we start getting submittals from 3/21, I will change colors.  However, it may be confusing for the first month or so because not everyone posts when they submitted for ROFR.


----------



## letitsnow

IandGsmom said:


> 2/2/11 offer sent, offer accepted in 1 hour. With Carrie at http://www.atimeshare.com/
> 120 pts SSR 60 banked 10 points and 120 11 and forward.  $65/pp Buyer pays closing and 11 MF. June UY
> 2/3/11 Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 2/20/11 Received an email from Carriewe passed!!!!
> Our previous 2 purchases were direct, this is our first resale.



That was super fast! Congrats! We got submitted 1/25 and have not heard anything yet. I thought they dis them in order of when it was submitted.


----------



## MichelleB

There are no red listings for passing at AKV.  Does this mean that nothing has been done in 2011 or is this a mistake?


----------



## FindingFigment

> FindingFigment-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/9) non-member



You can remove this note because I found out the seller booked a cruise with the 2010 points and didn't tell anyone.  Those points weren't part of our deal but we can't close until the cruise is over which would delay the closing significantly.  I cancelled the contract because I don't really want an April UY but was willing to make it work for the great price.  But now that I'd mostly likely have to pay for my reservation out of pocket, it's no longer a good deal.  If I were lucky enough to get a 40% room only discount, then my extra cost would bring this contract up to more like $74 per point.  And if I were to pay rack rate, then it's more like $82 per point.  NOT a good deal.  

I'm feeling a little deflated over the whole thing, but glad to find out now instead of later.  So, I'll keep looking.


----------



## lilpooh108

FindingFigment said:


> You can remove this note because I found out the seller booked a cruise with the 2010 points and didn't tell anyone.  Those points weren't part of our deal but we can't close until the cruise is over which would delay the closing significantly.  I cancelled the contract because I don't really want an April UY but was willing to make it work for the great price.  But now that I'd mostly likely have to pay for my reservation out of pocket, it's no longer a good deal.  If I were lucky enough to get a 40% room only discount, then my extra cost would bring this contract up to more like $74 per point.  And if I were to pay rack rate, then it's more like $82 per point.  NOT a good deal.
> 
> I'm feeling a little deflated over the whole thing, but glad to find out now instead of later.  So, I'll keep looking.



Same type of thing happened to us on a resale last week that we thought we were going to finalize.  Turned out that the seller borrowed some points then "used" 50 of the banked points (and so the listing was incorrect) and unfortunately for our next planned trip, this made all the difference to us . . . Good luck to you on finding a new contract!


----------



## jupers

So Sorry Figment! Good luck getting something else.


----------



## DISFANSHAN

BLT, 50 points, Feb use year, $95 per point

Sent to Disney 1/25, passed ROFR 2/21!!

This is our first resale purchase, we purchased our original 220 through DVC in November 08.


----------



## letitsnow

Just got the email! I've been checking my email every 15 minutes for the past couple of days!!!

150 points OKW (2042) sept UY all 09 10 and 11 points, 60 pp buyer pays closing and sell pays 10 MF

I am so happy today! I was sad because I am the only one who had to work today while everyone got to sleep in!

We have been trying for almost 3 years to buy and after 2 cancelled contracts we have finally found our way home!!!


----------



## Havana

letitsnow said:


> Just got the email! I've been checking my email every 15 minutes for the past couple of days!!!
> 
> 150 points OKW (2042) sept UY all 09 10 and 11 points, 60 pp buyer pays closing and sell pays 10 MF
> 
> I am so happy today! I was sad because I am the only one who had to work today while everyone got to sleep in!
> 
> We have been trying for almost 3 years to buy and after 2 cancelled contracts we have finally found our way home!!!



Yeah!!!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

letitsnow said:


> We have been trying for almost 3 years to buy and after 2 cancelled contracts we have finally found our way home!!!



So happy for you, letitsnow!  Wecome home - finally!


----------



## tammymacb

FindingFigment said:


> You can remove this note because I found out the seller booked a cruise with the 2010 points and didn't tell anyone.  Those points weren't part of our deal but we can't close until the cruise is over which would delay the closing significantly.  I cancelled the contract because I don't really want an April UY but was willing to make it work for the great price.  But now that I'd mostly likely have to pay for my reservation out of pocket, it's no longer a good deal.  If I were lucky enough to get a 40% room only discount, then my extra cost would bring this contract up to more like $74 per point.  And if I were to pay rack rate, then it's more like $82 per point.  NOT a good deal.
> 
> I'm feeling a little deflated over the whole thing, but glad to find out now instead of later.  So, I'll keep looking.



Bought the twin contract from the same seller.  Cancelled it today because the seller signed a contract to close in March and now wants to close the end of June.

tammymacb-April UY 100 BWC contract $61 per point.  Cancelled because the seller apparently couldn't read their contract.


----------



## JimMIA

FindingFigment said:
			
		

> You can remove this note because I found out the seller booked a cruise with the 2010 points and didn't tell anyone. Those points weren't part of our deal but we can't close until the cruise is over which would delay the closing significantly.





tammymacb said:


> Bought the twin contract from the same seller.  Cancelled it today because the seller signed a contract to close in March and now wants to close the end of June.
> 
> tammymacb-April UY 100 BWC contract $61 per point.  Cancelled because the seller apparently couldn't read their contract.


Boy, that's disappointing for both of you!  I guess some of the people who bought DVC without knowing what they were buying are now selling without knowing what they're doing there either.

As one who has been on both ends of that -- first buying, and later selling -- I certainly understand your frustration.  However, it will probably work out for the best.  You should both be able to find good contracts, and hopefully something that will suit you better.  

The seller will undoubtedly lose money selling after 3/20, they should have to pay commissions on both sales, and honestly if it hadn't been _this_, it would probably would have been something else with a seller this flaky.

In this market, I wonder if all of the resale brokers are really doing their due diligence the way they should.  

I know when I sold my SSR contract a few months ago, The Timeshare Store was very specific about wanting to know if any reservations had been made.  Of course, the fact that they ask the question doesn't guarantee they'll be given an honest answer, but at least it's a start.

Good luck to both of you, and happy hunting!


----------



## heynowirv

My same sentiments as JimMIA. I'm really sorry for both of you ,there's many good contracts still out there. Go get em'


----------



## DVCconvert

Passed ROFR 

VB, Feb UY, 150 pts, $51, all '11 & forward


----------



## Donald is #1

Goosey515, good luck with your contract! 

IandGsmom, Mjkre, DISFANSHAN, letitsnow, DVCconvert, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

FindingFigment & tammymacb, sorry to hear that you had problems with the contract, good luck with the next one 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
*DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member* 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
*letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
*IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare*
*Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
*DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf* 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 


*WAITING - BLT:*
laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $??, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)
hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31) member
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing
*Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $??, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7)*

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)
disnut2---------------  30 VWL (???) $?? (sub 2/4) non-member


----------



## Donald is #1

MichelleB said:


> There are no red listings for passing at AKV.  Does this mean that nothing has been done in 2011 or is this a mistake?



Good catch!  Thanks, Ihave fixed it.


----------



## SanDeeKath

letitsnow said:


> Just got the email! I've been checking my email every 15 minutes for the past couple of days!!!
> 
> 150 points OKW (2042) sept UY all 09 10 and 11 points, 60 pp buyer pays closing and sell pays 10 MF
> 
> I am so happy today! I was sad because I am the only one who had to work today while everyone got to sleep in!
> 
> We have been trying for almost 3 years to buy and after 2 cancelled contracts we have finally found our way home!!!



Great deal!  Congrats!!!  Katherine


----------



## tinkertastic

Got the email on 2/20 that we passed!!!!


----------



## ewebet

Hi Don,

I have a pending transaction and wanted to know how to get added to the list?


----------



## Mousewerks

Simply post your particulars to this thread (resort, use year, num points, price/point, etc.) and they'll be added to the list.


----------



## ewebet

As soon as I hear anything from DVC I will let you know so it can be posted!


----------



## CDT1968

Submited a contract on 1/28 for 160 points June UY at SSR at $61 a point. Has been a long three weeks.  Hopefully will hear soon.  Anyone have any ideas or suggestions of how much longer it could be?  Thanks for any advice or tips.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

CDT1968 said:


> Submited a contract on 1/28 for 160 points June UY at SSR at $61 a point. Has been a long three weeks.  Hopefully will hear soon.  Anyone have any ideas or suggestions of how much longer it could be?  Thanks for any advice or tips.



Disney has been taking the just about the full 30 days, in my case 32, to act on their ROFR in most cases reported here lately.


----------



## jeanninepl

We just got word we made it through ROFR.  

100 BLT points with a Feb UY for $87.50!

We made a low ball  offer that the seller accepted - I did not think we'd pass ROFR~!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

jeanninepl said:


> We just got word we made it through ROFR.
> 
> 100 BLT points with a Feb UY for $87.50!
> 
> We made a low ball  offer that the seller accepted - I did not think we'd pass ROFR~!



Woo hoo!  Congrat's and Welcome Home, jeanine!


----------



## jgdsoarin

We just learned that we passed ROFR! We will soon be owners of 140 SSR points!! I can't wait to make my first reservation! Our contract is coming with all 2010 points, too! YAY!!


----------



## Sandisw

jeanninepl said:


> We just got word we made it through ROFR.
> 
> 100 BLT points with a Feb UY for $87.50!
> 
> We made a low ball  offer that the seller accepted - I did not think we'd pass ROFR~!



Great price!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## CDT1968

lowe@massed.net said:


> Disney has been taking the just about the full 30 days, in my case 32, to act on their ROFR in most cases reported here lately.



Thanks for your input/advice.  No sooner did I make my posting did we receive the email that we made it past ROFR. Just waiting on the final contracts now.  Have a great night!


----------



## 5forDiz

jeanninepl said:


> We just got word we made it through ROFR.
> 
> 100 BLT points with a Feb UY for $87.50!
> 
> We made a low ball  offer that the seller accepted - I did not think we'd pass ROFR~!




  Nice going !!!  and Welcome to the party !!!   

if you don't mind me asking, did you pay closing & MFs or seller ?


----------



## worco

Just passed ROFR. 160 points, AKV, June UY, $73, 25-2009 points, 134-2010 points, All points for 2011 and 2012. Submitted 1/26 passed 2/22. Buyer pays closing and MF. New Members. Kachiga, Kachiga, Kachiga!!!!


----------



## DISFANSHAN

CDT1968 said:


> Submited a contract on 1/28 for 160 points June UY at SSR at $61 a point. Has been a long three weeks.  Hopefully will hear soon.  Anyone have any ideas or suggestions of how much longer it could be?  Thanks for any advice or tips.



We submitted on 1/25, and heard on 2/21, so it should be any day for you!!!!!


----------



## sandals421

I bid for a HHI  Feb UY @ $54 ppt.  on 1/21/2011
Just got back Disney passed on ROFR on 2/22/2011

I really didn't think they would ROFR on HHI, as I don't think they have any interest in selling a HHI contract.  They don't make as much money as they would if you stayed at Disney.  The tickets and meals, as well as mementos, are more expensive than the rooms!



This contract along with my 150point SSR contract gives me 200 points!


----------



## JimMIA

jeanninepl said:


> We just got word we made it through ROFR.
> 
> 100 BLT points with a Feb UY for $87.50!
> 
> We made a low ball  offer that the seller accepted - I did not think we'd pass ROFR~!


That's a great deal -- *about $42.50 less than what you would have paid direct!*  That's a savings of almost 50%.

A few more deals like this and all arguments for buying direct will be done.

Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## Donald is #1

tinkertastic, jeanninepl, jgdsoarin, CDT1968, worco, sandals421, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
*worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
*jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
*sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member*


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
*tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)*
*jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)*
*CDT1968---------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 


*WAITING - BLT:*
laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $??, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)
hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31) member
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $??, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7)

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)
disnut2---------------  30 VWL (???) $?? (sub 2/4) non-member


----------



## cinderella97

cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member

PASSED!!!  Received notification 2/18/11 went to DVC on 1/19/11


----------



## Grumpy175

Waiting
BWV 95 banked 200 coming 3/2011. $70. ROFR submitted 2/10/2011


----------



## khmiller

Just passed
SSR, June UY, 175 pts, $60pp (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

khmiller said:


> Just passed
> SSR, June UY, 175 pts, $60pp (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)




  Congrats on a great deal!!



This also means I am hopefully only one day away from hearing about ROFR myself.


----------



## CDT1968

DISFANSHAN said:


> We submitted on 1/25, and heard on 2/21, so it should be any day for you!!!!!



Thanks for your advice!  About 1/2 an hour after posting my question we received the email that we passed!  Just waiting for the final paperwork to be sent!  Thanks again!


----------



## dbs1228

We are the sellers and selling VGC 160 points Aug UY $95.00 pp 98 -2010 points, 160 coming in Aug 2011,  buyer pays closing and MF.  Sent to ROFR on 2/22.  Head is still spinning was less then 24 hours after we faxed the agreement it was sold.


----------



## MoonPet

I think it is time for you to add us to the list!

We are purchasing 230 OKW (2042 date) points for a June UY at $57/point. The seller approved the offer on 2/15.
We will get 230 points in June 2011, there are no banked or borrowed points.
The paperwork went to Disney yesterday (2/22). 
We (the buyers) will pay closing costs and 2011 dues on all 230 points.

My parents have been OKW members since 1992. I am excited to be a DVC member myself!


----------



## mjc2003

Add us to the list as well:

200 BCV, $84 pp.  Seller pays closing costs, buyer pays 2011 MF.  200 points banked from 2010, April UY, so 400 pts available 4/1.  We were told last night it would be submitted to ROFR first thing today, so we are assuming the ROFR process starts 2/24.  I will notify if we hear otherwise.

We offered $84 when the seller was asking $80.  A part of me wants to get this over with, a part of me wants to get ROFR'd b/c I will then buy back after 3/20 and probably get the same thing for less....but you only live once, and we're not the type to wait around.  

Thanks!


----------



## heynowirv

I'm confused ,if they were asking  $80 why you offered $84?... Good luck to you and enjoy


----------



## Sandisw

heynowirv said:


> I'm confused ,if they were asking  $80 why you offered $84?... Good luck to you and enjoy



I am going to assume they really wanted the contract and were concerned that $80 would not pass ROFR.

From a seller's standpoint, once you have a buyer, ROFR doesn't affect you since either way your deal is done.

But for a buyer, if the price is too low and Disney steps in, you are back at square 1.


----------



## mjc2003

Sandi is correct.  We have been told, and research seems to show, that anything at BCV below $83ish is getting gobbled up.  We opted for $84.  Again, we could have stuck with $80 but it would not have gone through most likely and, for reasons I am not yet able to determine, I wanted to buy a fully actionable membership, not one with limited perks.


----------



## suebeelin

Hi everyone!  I'm fairly new and love the enthusiasm!

Hoping also to become a DVC member at BWV. Family members already DVC members (BCV and BLT).  Faxed in the contract just today.  Hope to make a trip in November!!

Question--the broker would not put a provision that the contract has to be in front of Disney for ROFR before March 20th, but they assured us in email that this would not be a problem.  Any thoughts?

I'll post the details after the other party signs (don't want to jinx self).  One disappointing event to the contract negotiations-- the original listing stated that there were 30 more banked points.  The owners had banked some points, then used some 2011 points, but the overall points listed was about 30 less points than had been anticipated/listed on the listing.

Has this happened to anyone?  We almost withdrew b/c we had expected what was listed on the listing.  Of course, had the sellers banked more points than listed, then we would have been pleasantly surprised (as opposed to disappointed).

The reason we went ahead is b/c the broker we are working with seems to be too busy and we didn't think he/she would continue dealing with us if we withdrew to submit another bid on another contract (they have been difficult or next to impossible to reach)-- so we went with this one.  Want to be full members with original rights for at least a decent number of points... if we get ROFRed, guess we'll get stuff much cheaper, so we'll see ?


----------



## lilpooh108

suebeelin said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm fairly new and love the enthusiasm!
> 
> Hoping also to become a DVC member at BWV. Family members already DVC members (BCV and BLT).  Faxed in the contract just today.  Hope to make a trip in November!!
> 
> Question--the broker would not put a provision that the contract has to be in front of Disney for ROFR before March 20th, but they assured us in email that this would not be a problem.  Any thoughts?
> 
> I'll post the details after the other party signs (don't want to jinx self).  One disappointing event to the contract negotiations-- the original listing stated that there were 30 more banked points.  The owners had banked some points, then used some 2011 points, but the overall points listed was about 30 less points than had been anticipated/listed on the listing.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone?  We almost withdrew b/c we had expected what was listed on the listing.  Of course, had the sellers banked more points than listed, then we would have been pleasantly surprised (as opposed to disappointed).
> 
> The reason we went ahead is b/c the broker we are working with seems to be too busy and we didn't think he/she would continue dealing with us if we withdrew to submit another bid on another contract (they have been difficult or next to impossible to reach)-- so we went with this one.  Want to be full members with original rights for at least a decent number of points... if we get ROFRed, guess we'll get stuff much cheaper, so we'll see ?



Just curious..was this for an AKV 160pt contract?  I think we withdrew our offer for the same reason---we found out after the seller accepted our offer that the seller banked points, used borrowed points, etc.


----------



## mjc2003

suebeelin said:


> Question--the broker would not put a provision that the contract has to be in front of Disney for ROFR before March 20th, but they assured us in email that this would not be a problem.  Any thoughts?




We just went under contract as well, the seller signed off and we sent in our deposit, and were told it would be sent to Disney for ROFR today.  So, if you already have an agreed and signed contract, I don't know why it wouldn't be submitted for ROFR within a matter of days, let alone by the 20th?  My understanding is that, after the contracts are agreed and signed and the deposit is received, ROFR is the next step.  If you are asking if it will be out of ROFR by 3/20, it will probably be right around there (depending on when they get it), but it doesn't matter as far as the new rules go.  It just has to be on their desk by 3/20, and yours should be there with weeks to spare.  

I hope I'm giving you the right answer, I'm sure somebody can clarify if I'm missing something?  Either way, good luck--we're hoping to make it down in November as well!


----------



## ORD2KOA

Our contract went to DVC for ROFR today.  It amazes me this process can take so long.  How hard can it be to check the dollar amount on these contracts?  

ord2koa (seller) - 310 OKW - 2057 - (June) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


----------



## JimMIA

suebeelin said:


> One disappointing event to the contract negotiations-- the original listing stated that there were 30 more banked points.  The owners had banked some points, then used some 2011 points, but the overall points listed was about 30 less points than had been anticipated/listed on the listing.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone?


Yes, that happened to me recently.

The culprit was DVC's automatic waitlist.  One of my daughters had a vacation planned, but had to waitlist for an additional night.  I was looking at the points -- not to sell, but to see what to bank -- and all of a sudden  we had less that I thought.  The waitlist -- long forgotten -- had come through.

So that kind of thing can happen, through no malicious intent of the owner/seller.

I personally don't like (and don't use) the waitlist since they went to automatic fulfillment.  My personal advice to any seller is to cancel any existing waitlists so that you don't run into this problem.


----------



## heynowirv

Sandisw said:


> I am going to assume they really wanted the contract and were concerned that $80 would not pass ROFR.
> 
> From a seller's standpoint, once you have a buyer, ROFR doesn't affect you since either way your deal is done.
> 
> But for a buyer, if the price is too low and Disney steps in, you are back at square 1.



Thanx Sandi, that does make sense, i haven't been paying attention to BCV prices,,,, Good Luckon your contract,

 Irv


----------



## suebeelin

lilpooh108-- It is for BWV, although it looks like not listing the correct number of points is common.  I wish that the person forgot they banked points instead of having used more points than listed!  Oh well.

mjc2003--I'm just worried the other party won't sign or the broker will be tardy and not submit the contract for ROFR by March 20th.  I'm a bit of a worrywart . See you in November if my contract pulls through?  We're hoping Nov 8-13!

ORD2KOA -- How long did it take to get to the ROFR process after you faxed in your portion of the signed contract?!?!

JimMIA-- thank you for the explanation .  It's just that when I made an offer, it was based on the number of points available, so it's a bitter pill to swallow 

Good luck everyone, and keep your fingers crossed for me!  I'll let everyone know the stats when everything's all said and done in order to not jinx myself (or if we are ROFR'ed, I'll post so everyone knows it too).

Have a great weekend, y'all!


----------



## eljefe45

I tried to get the same thing in my contract that I bought with Fidelity.  They didn't want to do it basically because they didn't want to alter their contract.  I knew that all they had to do was submit to ROFR and so there was plenty of time so I calmed down.  Starting next week though, I'd be a little more concerned.


----------



## mjc2003

You two have nothing to worry about--I made an offer on Tuesday morning, it was accepted that day, I got the contract Wed.  We signed and faxed it back with deposit (CC form).  The seller signed, we were notified late yesterday that the contract was sent to ROFR.  

So we are good as far as the 3/20 date goes.  My point is, if you got the contract back with your deposit it should be a matter of just having the seller sign (they have either 5 or 7 days, no more), and then you're in.

My concern is, once our of ROFR, when I can I make a reservation?  I'm getting many different answers.  Sue--we are looking to go to BCV that same week, but I'm pretty sure we'll have to in the system by 4/10 or 4/11 to be outside the 7 month window to get a 2 BR at BCV.


----------



## Sandisw

mjc2003 said:


> You two have nothing to worry about--I made an offer on Tuesday morning, it was accepted that day, I got the contract Wed.  We signed and faxed it back with deposit (CC form).  The seller signed, we were notified late yesterday that the contract was sent to ROFR.
> 
> So we are good as far as the 3/20 date goes.  My point is, if you got the contract back with your deposit it should be a matter of just having the seller sign (they have either 5 or 7 days, no more), and then you're in.
> 
> My concern is, once our of ROFR, when I can I make a reservation?  I'm getting many different answers.  Sue--we are looking to go to BCV that same week, but I'm pretty sure we'll have to in the system by 4/10 or 4/11 to be outside the 7 month window to get a 2 BR at BCV.



I would count on being in the system 1 to 2 weeks after you officially close the contract.  Given the high number of contracts that seem to being sold, I think ROFR will take close to the 30 days and then I would think it will take Disney a bit longer to get people in to the system because of the volume.  

Good luck and here is  it goes fast!!


----------



## CMOORE185

Sandisw said:


> I would count on being in the system 1 to 2 weeks after you officially close the contract.  Given the high number of contracts that seem to being sold, I think ROFR will take close to the 30 days and then I would think it will take Disney a bit longer to get people in to the system because of the volume.
> 
> Good luck and here is  it goes fast!!


When we bought a resale contract about 2 years ago I inquired on why it was taking so long for our points to get in the system after closing. The answer was that there was only *ONE* person who entered this data and she was on vacation! I could not believe it.


----------



## heynowirv

That might've been true 2 years ago,but i would think with the volume of contracts that are flying into Disney right now they'd have a team of people on it.  Good Luck to us all


----------



## Dawn16

Our contract was sent for ROFR today.  BWV 150 pts. June UY.  No 2011 pts. $56/pp.  We are members.  I blame you people for my case of addonitis.  This 'buy before 3/20 frenzy' sucked me in


----------



## ORD2KOA

suebeelin said:


> ORD2KOA -- How long did it take to get to the ROFR process after you faxed in your portion of the signed contract?!?!


 
We signed on the 23rd and TSS submitted it for us on the 24th. Our buyer made his escrow deposit with a credit card, so that speeded up the process of getting the contract over to DVC. 

Have a great weekend. Good luck everyone!

Nancy 
__________________


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Dawn16 said:


> Our contract was sent for ROFR today.  BWV 150 pts. June UY.  No 2011 pts. $56/pp.  We are members.  I blame you people for my case of addonitis.  This 'buy before 3/20 frenzy' sucked me in



Great price, fellow Massachusetts-er!  Which resale company did you use?  I'm in the process of negotiating an similar contract through TSS.


----------



## Dawn16

lowe@massed.net said:


> Great price, fellow Massachusetts-er!  Which resale company did you use?  I'm in the process of negotiating an similar contract through TSS.




Thanks, let's hope it passes!  I'd seen another 150 BWV June UY in this thread that had passed for a few dollars less and their contract was loaded.  So, hopefully we'll be o.k. We went through Garden Views Realty as they happened to have what we were looking for.  This is the second time we've used them with good results.  Also, this was a negotiated price so if you see a contract you want, call and offer what you think is fair based on recent sales that passed ROFR.  Good luck!


----------



## laura-k

Got word on the Feb. 21st -It was submitted on Jan.24th -
320 points coming on 2/1/11 (160 + 160 banked points from 2010, banked points need to be used by 2/1/12) and 160 points coming on 2/1/12. Priced at $95 per point.   Buyer pays closing and MF
 Received  closing Docs Feb. 24th signed and paid for -just waiting ....


----------



## lowe@massed.net

laura-k said:


> Got word on the Feb. 21st -It was submitted on Jan.24th -
> 320 points coming on 2/1/11 (160 + 160 banked points from 2010, banked points need to be used by 2/1/12) and 160 points coming on 2/1/12. Priced at $95 per point.   Buyer pays closing and MF
> Received  closing Docs Feb. 24th signed and paid for -just waiting ....



Which resort, laura?


----------



## quinnc19

I just got a call from Sharon at Fidelity that I passed ROFR - 150 HHI points, Dec UY, $46/pt, all 2010 and 2011 pts, seller pays dues and buyer pays closing costs. Submitted 1/28, passed 2/24. Unfortunately, she said it will be another 45 days until closing!


----------



## mjc2003

quinnc19 said:


> I just got a call from Sharon at Fidelity that I passed ROFR - 150 HHI points, $46/pt, all 2010 and 2011 pts, seller pays dues and buyer pays closing costs. Submitted 1/28, passed 2/24. Unfortunately, she said it will be another 45 days until closing!



I am working with them as well, and was quite upset when they told me it would take 30-45 days after ROFR.  Is this normal?  Did you know this would be the case?  
I am worried b/c I have points I have to use, and by the time I close the booking window will be tight.


----------



## FindingFigment

I am working with them as well.  Why would it take that long to close?  I know sometime a particular seller will have a reservation and they can't close until after then.  But if two of you are having the same issue, I'm curious what that's about.


----------



## FindingFigment

Ok, I just talked to Sharon.  She said that she and Rachel always say it's 30 days for ROFR and 45 days until the closing statement gets sent out.  But they're not talking about 45 days AFTER ROFR.  It's 45 days from when you sign the contract.  So, overall, she said the process takes about 60 days total.


----------



## quinnc19

Just heard the same thing. Glad to get the clarification as I need to mobilize the funds!



FindingFigment said:


> Ok, I just talked to Sharon.  She said that she and Rachel always say it's 30 days for ROFR and 45 days until the closing statement gets sent out.  But they're not talking about 45 days AFTER ROFR.  It's 45 days from when you sign the contract.  So, overall, she said the process takes about 60 days total.


----------



## mouseaider

quinnc19 said:


> Just heard the same thing. Glad to get the clarification as I need to mobilize the funds!



Glad to hear they got their story straight.  

I'm also waiting on a contract in ROFR through them.   I should hear something next week.... I hope.


----------



## heynowirv

That's a good thing you talked to Sharon Figment, I too was worried. The contract i'm waiting on has points from 2010 that i want to trade off at my 7 month window,and that's May5th.  So i'm guessing if we pass ROFR on say March13 give or take a day here and there ,then those points will be there way before my May date...


----------



## mtquinn

Didn't hear from ROFR yet, but wanted to update my status as a member. I recently purchased 50 SSR points direct. Also, the BWV contract was submitted to ROFR on 2/2

Thanks!


----------



## Donald is #1

eljefe45, cinderella97, khmiller, laura-k, quinnc19, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Grumpy175, MoonPet, mjc2003, Dawn16, good luck with your contracts! 

dbs1228, ord2koa, good luck selling your contract! 

mtquinn, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
*laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)*

 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
*quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
*eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS*
*eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS *
*cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member*
*khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22) *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 
*mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf, member
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)
hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member
*Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (???) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10)* 
*Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31) member
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $??, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7)
*MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22)*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
*dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (suc 2/22)*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)
disnut2---------------  30 VWL (???) $?? (sub 2/4) non-member


----------



## Grumpy175

march use year


----------



## BaldEmu

Two new ROFR passes (on 2/4):

BCV 150pts Dec UY $86/pt, points for 2010 UY forward
BCV 140pts Dec UY $77/pt, points for *2012 *UY forward


----------



## VickiVoice

This is all very fascinating to watch and predict. When you're waiting on your ROFR it adds a level of stress!  I'm waiting on 230 at OKW for $60 w/178 banked, 230 for 2010 and 230 coming 12/1 - submitted on 2/18.  Doesn't look like they've acted on OKW in months, but all the points on the front end made me nervous.  We've been debating DVC for 5 years and would hate to finally pull the trigger and lose it after 3/21!  You'd think that a big change in ROFR behavior near this controversial date would be a pr nightmare, wouldn't you?

Signed, 
Impatient in Indiana


----------



## saintstickets

VickiVoice said:


> This is all very fascinating to watch and predict. When you're waiting on your ROFR it adds a level of stress!  I'm waiting on 230 at OKW for $60 w/178 banked, 230 for 2010 and 230 coming 12/1 - submitted on 2/18.  Doesn't look like they've acted on OKW in months, but all the points on the front end made me nervous.  We've been debating DVC for 5 years and would hate to finally pull the trigger and lose it after 3/21!  You'd think that a big change in ROFR behavior near this controversial date would be a pr nightmare, wouldn't you?
> 
> Signed,
> Impatient in Indiana



Another factor is your UY.  We tried to purchase a small OKW add-on contract direct from Disney with an Aug UY and there were none available.  We could have put an order in and they would let us know when points became available.  I suspect having standing orders for a specific UY could determine why some contracts do not make it through ROFR and some do, regardless of the price or banked points.


----------



## Donald is #1

Grumpy175, thanks for the update! 

BaldEmu, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

VickiVoice, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
*BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)*
*BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)

 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22) 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 
mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf, member
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)
hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10)
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31) member
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $??, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22)
*VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (suc 2/22)

*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)
disnut2---------------  30 VWL (???) $?? (sub 2/4) non-member


----------



## Chuckdaddy

Just got back from a cruise to find out our contract passed ROFR last Thursday.

150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member

Now, where did I put that checkbook...


----------



## laura-k

Got word on the Feb. 21st -It was submitted on Jan.24th -
320 points coming on 2/1/11 (160 + 160 banked points from 2010, banked points need to be used by 2/1/12) and 160 points coming on 2/1/12. Priced at $95 per point. Buyer pays closing and MF
Received closing Docs Feb. 24th signed and paid for -just waiting ....




Whoops -I'ts BLT !


----------



## mjc2003

Chuckdaddy said:


> J
> 
> 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
> .



$55?????

I am still within 10 days, this seriously makes me reconsider paying $84 at BCV when I'd be happy at BWV for nearly $30 less pp. We love the beach club but also like boardwalk and love the whole epcot area, and we'd still be able to stay at BCV at some point, maybe even every other trip if we're flexible and willing to go waitlist.  

I could basically get 280 points for the same price I'm paying for 200.  

By the way, congrats.  You got a great deal.


----------



## mwmuntz

PASSED!!!

150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Chuckdaddy said:


> 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member



Chuckdaddy - this is a PHENOMENAL price!  

May I ask where you found this deal? (she asks enviously)


----------



## Havana

laura-k said:


> Got word on the Feb. 21st -It was submitted on Jan.24th -
> 320 points coming on 2/1/11 (160 + 160 banked points from 2010, banked points need to be used by 2/1/12) and 160 points coming on 2/1/12. Priced at $95 per point. Buyer pays closing and MF
> Received closing Docs Feb. 24th signed and paid for -just waiting ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops -I'ts BLT !



That's great!   
You got your closing docs in less than a week?! 
We are almost at two weeks from approval of ROFR and still waiting for any signs of closing information.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Hooray!!


Just found out that we passed ROFR!!

ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)  Fidelity

Just hoping the rest goes quickly!!


----------



## glokitty

So happy, on 2/27 we passed ROFR on:

50 OKW (Feb) exp 2042 $62 per point, all '11 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/31)


----------



## mphillips76

Just passed ROFR on our tiny OKW add on!! Yeah!

30 pts (2042) Oct UY, $60 pp all '10 and '11 pts buyer pays closing and '11 MFs.


----------



## rainbowlady626

Feb. use year, 150 banked points, 150 points, $89 per point - passed::


----------



## mjc2003

rainbowlady626 said:


> Feb. use year, 150 banked points, 150 points, $89 per point - passed::



May I ask when you went into ROFR?  Do you remember the date?  


Congrats, I am in ROFR now for BCV, am keeping everything crossed!


----------



## KGD

Just got word that we passed ROFR today!!!!!!   

350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)


----------



## jake&samsmom

Seller acccepted offer today:
VWL 130 points $59 per point (listed for $69), no 2011 points, all 2012 onwards.
I'll follow up with ROFR info.
Just wanted to share 


ETA: April UY


----------



## ercrbc

Woo Hoo!  We passed ROFR today!

100 OKW (Oct UY), $58 all 2010 and 2011 pts.  Buyer pays closing and MF

We submitted officially on 2/4, so less than a month 

I was told to anticipate 2 weeks to get everything closed given how many contracts are going through right now.

Congrats to everyone who has passed recently!!!!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Our offer for a 150 point contract at BWV was accepted today!   

$65/point. October UY, same as our SSR contract. All points coming on 10/1/11. Buyer pays closing and MF.  We used TSS. 

Will send an update when we go into ROFR. We're very excited to add this resort to our membership and hope to change our December reservation from SSR to BWV as soon as we have those points in hand!


----------



## smcewen

Passed today!

160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing


----------



## GrumpysFamily

We passed ROFR today on our purchase of 150 pts at BCV.  Yippie!  Can't to close so I can make my ressie for marathon weekend with our banked points.


----------



## heynowirv

jake&samsmom said:


> Seller acccepted offer today:
> VWL 130 points $59 per point (listed for $69), no 2011 points, all 2012 onwards.
> I'll follow up with ROFR info.
> Just wanted to share



Good Luck on that one!!! It's a gr8 price


----------



## Chuckdaddy

I got it through TTS.  There were a few contracts I was interested in, so I asked them to present my offer to the sellers.  It was a lot lower than the asking prices, but one of them took it.  All I can say is be patient and make offers at what you are willing to pay.  

While I think I got a good deal, I couldn't help but notice someone else is waiting on a ROFR waiver for BWV and they are at $50 a point...  It doesn't look like the market is  going up.


----------



## jake&samsmom

heynowirv said:


> Good Luck on that one!!! It's a gr8 price



Thanks, I thought it was fair considering it had no points til 2012.


----------



## mjc2003

Chuckdaddy said:


> IAll I can say is be patient and make offers at what you are willing to pay.



Chuck, along these lines I have a question for you.  We love Beach Club.  We enjoy Boardwalk.  We are in ROFR for Beach Club, but I've been giving serious thought to canceling and buying at BWV instead.  Our overriding priority is to be in the Epcot area.  Once you eliminate the BC pool, it's about a wash for us....almost.  There are benefits to both, but our bottom line is that we enjoy ourselves over there.  We love going over to Epcot for dinner and fireworks, and then getting back to the room with the kids without a hassle; both provide that.  

What I'm about to pay for BCV for 200 pts could net me about 280 at BW.  It's a hard deal to pass up, especially since--with a bit of flexibility--we can still stay BCV as often as we can find something.  

I'm not asking you where I should buy, just curious; were you adding on?  If so, what are your thoughts on BWV?  

Thanks, and congrats.


----------



## disnut2

30 points Dec. use year submitted for 90 per point sold 85 per point submitted 2/4/11 passed ROFR 2/28/11. :cheer2


----------



## ORD2KOA

GrumpysFamily said:


> We passed ROFR today on our purchase of 150 pts at BCV. Yippie! Can't to close so I can make my ressie for marathon weekend with our banked points.


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Nuttie4Disney

disnut2 said:


> 30 points Dec. use year submitted for 90 per point sold 85 per point submitted 2/4/11 passed ROFR 2/28/11. :cheer2



 Congratulations!  We're waiting to see if we passed too.  Should be any day now...


----------



## Chuckdaddy

mjc2003 said:


> I'm not asking you where I should buy, just curious; were you adding on?  If so, what are your thoughts on BWV?
> 
> Thanks, and congrats.



Yes, I was adding points.  I already had 200 BWV and added another 150.

Personally, I love BWV.  Like you, being that close to EPCOT is the main thing for us.  We go to F&W every year.  BCV is beautiful, but we aren't "pool people," so having SAB is not enough of a draw for us to buy there, especially with the big price difference and the ability to use "standard view" points at BWV if you want to.  Also, it's nice to have the option to walk to/from DHS.

Where you buy is certainly a personal decision, and I think everyone has reasons to buy where they do.  But, for me, I'd take the extra points.

Good luck with it.  I don't think you can lose either way.


----------



## mjc2003

Chuckdaddy said:


> Yes, I was adding points.  I already had 200 BWV and added another 150.
> 
> Personally, I love BWV.  Like you, being that close to EPCOT is the main thing for us.  We go to F&W every year.  BCV is beautiful, but we aren't "pool people," so having SAB is not enough of a draw for us to buy there, especially with the big price difference and the ability to use "standard view" points at BWV if you want to.  Also, it's nice to have the option to walk to/from DHS.
> 
> Where you buy is certainly a personal decision, and I think everyone has reasons to buy where they do.  But, for me, I'd take the extra points.
> 
> Good luck with it.  I don't think you can lose either way.



Funny, my wife and I keep going back and forth on this.  We really don't see us being able to go to WDW more than about every 18 months.  Therefore, she is arguing that the 200 points will be sufficient for about 10 2BR rentals over the next 15 years.  She doesn't think we'll need the extra points.  I argued that we could always find a use for them, heck we'll bring family and get a GV at BWV.  She doesn't want to make the decision based on that, I can't blame her.  
We have another few days to decide.  One cause for hesitation is that there is about 1 BCV contract for sale for every 10 BWV listings.  Of course, if you pay $25 less pp, and you ever have to sell, your percentage return would probably be about the same (and I know resale shouldn't be a factor, but I like to look at every angle).

As you can see, I'm making lots of circular arguments that are only adding to my indecision!  Thanks for the thoughts, more to mull over.....


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Our BWV contract is now in ROFR!  150 points. October UY. $65/point, negotiated down from original price of $68/point. All points coming on 10/1/11.

I can't believe it took us so long to finally buy into DVC and now we've bought 2 contracts within the last 4 months!


----------



## lilpooh108

lowe@massed.net said:


> I can't believe it took us so long to finally buy into DVC and now we've bought 2 contracts within the last 4 months!



It's that darn 3/20 deadline I tell you.


----------



## Goosey515

Just got word that I passed ROFR today.  300 OKW,  Aug. UY, $57.00 per point, 45 banked '09 points, 300 '10 points, 300 '11 points.  Buyer pays closing and MF.  Submitted 2/7/11.  Now the wait for closing documents begins!


----------



## Davids-Coco

Just received word we passed! The word Pshew! comes to mind. (we didn't have enough on our initial VGC 200 pt contract!).

170 pts - June UY - VGC. 170 banked, 170 '11 pts. $93 pp, buyer pays closing and MF. Submitted 2/7/11.


----------



## Mousewerks

Just got notice that our 150 SSR points passed.  Whoo hoo!  Now to closing...


----------



## Lucky and Pooh

*
DVC:  Hilton Head  Island*
*25* Points - August  - *$68*

Feb 04  - Listing Accepted 
Feb 05  - Contract (Signed)
Feb 07 -  Submitted to DVC
Mar 01  - DVC Waived  ROFR
Waived Right of First Refusal
Waiting for Closing Documents 

Congratulations to our Buyers


----------



## Donald is #1

Chuckdaddy, mwmuntz, ABE4DISNEY, glokitty, mphillips76, rainbowlady626, KGD, ercrbc, smcewen, GrumpysFamily, disnut2, Goosey515, Davids-Coco, Mousewerks, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

jake&samsmom, lowe@massed.net good luck with your contracts! 

Lucky and Pooh, congatulations on selling your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
*mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)*
*rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)*
*GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
*smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
*Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
*Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)*


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
*glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member*
*mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)*
*ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member*
*Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
*ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity*
*Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member* 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
*Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
*KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)*
*disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 
mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf, member
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)
hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10)
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member
*lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1) member, TSS*

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (suc 2/22)

*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)
*jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts*


----------



## work2play

We got word today disney did not exercise the ROFR!  I need to work on changing my signature!  We now love BCV too!


----------



## rainbowlady626

We did! BCV Feb UY 150+150 banked, $89 pp. 2/28/11


----------



## Nuttie4Disney

We were notified yesterday that we passed ROFR! 

100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf on available points (sub 2/7; passed 3/1)


----------



## jake&samsmom

VWL 130 points 
$59 per point (listed for $69) 
No 2011 points, all 2012 onwards
April UY

I just got notice that it was submitted for ROFR today (03-02-11)


----------



## Nahanni

jake&samsmom said:


> VWL 130 points
> $59 per point (listed for $69)
> No 2011 points, all 2012 onwards
> April UY
> 
> I just got notice that it was submitted for ROFR today (03-02-11)



Great job and good luck!


----------



## mtquinn

We made it through ROFR two days ago! 150 BWV points, buyer pays MF's, seller pays closing costs. $50 pp. Woohoo!

Now, the eternal wait to close. Ugh.


----------



## Havana

mtquinn said:


> We made it through ROFR two days ago! 150 BWV points, buyer pays MF's, seller pays closing costs. $50 pp. Woohoo!
> 
> Now, the eternal wait to close. Ugh.



Congratulations! That is great!

Yes waiting to close seems like it is taking forever.  We are going on two weeks now without any closing paperwork.  I have seen where others have closed and in the system within two weeks.


----------



## mjc2003

mtquinn said:


> We made it through ROFR two days ago! 150 BWV points, buyer pays MF's, seller pays closing costs. $50 pp. Woohoo!
> 
> Now, the eternal wait to close. Ugh.



$50?  Oh my....why am I paying $84 at BVC again....?  Deep breaths.....good job, by the way.


----------



## Dawn16

mtquinn said:


> We made it through ROFR two days ago! 150 BWV points, buyer pays MF's, seller pays closing costs. $50 pp. Woohoo!
> 
> Now, the eternal wait to close. Ugh.



I had noticed you were waiting on that awesome deal.  Glad it went through for you.  We have a 150 pt. BWV contract awaiting ROFR also.  Would you mind telling us which resale company you used?  Just curious.


----------



## dbs1228

Dawn16 said:


> I had noticed you were waiting on that awesome deal.  Glad it went through for you.  We have a 150 pt. BWV contract awaiting ROFR also.  Would you mind telling us which resale company you used?  Just curious.



I am curious also which resale company?  We just made an offer on a SSR contract and we offered 5.00 less then asking price, have not heard back but the more I read maybe that is even too much!  Oh well see what happens we have plenty of time!


----------



## DVCconvert

waiting:

VB, Feb UY, 210 pts, $40, pro-rated '11 MF, 9pts in '11, all thereafter. Buyer pays closing.

Also waiting:

VB, Feb UY, 150 pts, $35, pro-rated '11 MF, 23 pts in '11, all thereafter. Buyer pays closing.


----------



## n2mm

mtquinn said:


> We made it through ROFR two days ago! 150 BWV points, buyer pays MF's, seller pays closing costs. $50 pp. Woohoo!
> 
> Now, the eternal wait to close. Ugh.



Excellent!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

mtquinn said:


> We made it through ROFR two days ago! 150 BWV points, buyer pays MF's, seller pays closing costs. $50 pp. Woohoo!



Wow!    I am impressed.  None of the sellars I made offers to were willing to go anywhere near that low. Finally settled on 150 points at BWV for $65pp and was happy to get it!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

lilpooh108 said:


> It's that darn 3/20 deadline I tell you.



I think you've nailed it, pooh. Even though I don't think we care about the extras - you never know how we might feel a few years down the road - and since we have them with our current SSR contract, I figured it's best to have everything match. I might be kicking myself in a couple of months if prices really dip after 3/20, but there's no point in second guessing myself now - and I thrilled to own at BWV!


----------



## tammymacb

BWV - 166 points, June UY.  135 points available for '11 and all coming forward.  Seller to pay MFs on used '11 points.  Buyer pays the rest and closing.

$50 per point.


----------



## Dawn16

tammymacb said:


> BWV - 166 points, June UY.  135 points available for '11 and all coming forward.  Seller to pay MFs on used '11 points.  Buyer pays the rest and closing.
> 
> $50 per point.




Great negotiating!  Would you mind sharing which resale company you went with?  We have friends trying to purchase at BWV and they can't seem to find any sellers willing to make a deal.  We just did o.k. with ours (not quite as good as yours!) but they're not having much luck.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

tammymacb said:


> BWV - 166 points, June UY.  135 points available for '11 and all coming forward.  Seller to pay MFs on used '11 points.  Buyer pays the rest and closing.
> 
> $50 per point.



You guys are killing me!


----------



## FindingFigment

tammymacb said:


> BWV - 166 points, June UY.  135 points available for '11 and all coming forward.  Seller to pay MFs on used '11 points.  Buyer pays the rest and closing.
> 
> $50 per point.



Woohoo!  Congratulations Tammy!  Great price!


----------



## SanDeeKath

Last week, I contacted TSS and the agent told me twice that my offer is really low and that it's almost "unreasonable" to ask for the seller to pay MFs.  I was really put off by the conversation.  I feel like they are really inflating the prices right now and giving advice to buyers that makes it much harder to find the "deals" you guys are posting.  Are those of you who are getting the lower prices using different brokers?


----------



## ORD2KOA

Sending you a PM


----------



## jupers

SanDeeKath said:


> Last week, I contacted TSS and the agent told me twice that my offer is really low and that it's almost "unreasonable" to ask for the seller to pay MFs.  I was really put off by the conversation.  I feel like they are really inflating the prices right now and giving advice to buyers that makes it much harder to find the "deals" you guys are posting.  Are those of you who are getting the lower prices using different brokers?



I had the same experience with them. I'm waiting on ROFR through another broker.


----------



## n2mm

SanDeeKath said:


> Last week, I contacted TSS and the agent told me twice that my offer is really low and that it's almost "unreasonable" to ask for the seller to pay MFs.  I was really put off by the conversation.  I feel like they are really inflating the prices right now and giving advice to buyers that makes it much harder to find the "deals" you guys are posting.  Are those of you who are getting the lower prices using different brokers?



Can you imagine the selling/buying strategy after the extra benefits are gone.  The value will certainly change.  It will be interesting to watch.  I'm thinking it's gone to become a buyers market.


----------



## JimMIA

SanDeeKath said:


> Last week, I contacted TSS and the agent told me twice that my offer is really low and that it's almost "unreasonable" to ask for the seller to pay MFs.  I was really put off by the conversation.  I feel like they are really inflating the prices right now and giving advice to buyers that makes it much harder to find the "deals" you guys are posting.  Are those of you who are getting the lower prices using different brokers?


This particular thread is probably not the right place for strategy discussions, but everyone should know that ALL of the timeshare brokers are "transaction brokers" and they work for BOTH parties to make the transaction happen.  They want to see a sale go through, and close successfully, and they don't want someone to lose a contract that would be perfect for them for a couple hundred bucks.

I had the opposite interaction with TTS on a sale a few months ago -- the offer was lower than I wanted to go, but I took their advice and sold at what they considered a "fair price," because I know they have a very good handle on what will fly and what won't.

Just because someone tells us something we don't want to hear doesn't mean they are wrong.


----------



## mtquinn

dbs1228 said:


> I am curious also which resale company?  We just made an offer on a SSR contract and we offered 5.00 less then asking price, have not heard back but the more I read maybe that is even too much!  Oh well see what happens we have plenty of time!



Thanks everyone! Without the good price, we would not have been able to pull this off. I feel like we stole it. As an added bonus, we actually WANTED BWV.  We prefer it to BCV or even BLT. 

We used Fidelity Resales. Very nice people and helpful.


----------



## arthur06

I got an e-mail from TSS today with a nice contract...

52 points. December use year. 104 points currently available (52 + 52 banked 
points from 2009, banked points need to be used by 12/1/11) and 52 points 
coming on 12/1/11.  Closing Costs=$322 Priced at $78/pt ($4056) 

It is already "sale pending", so I am hoping that one of my disboarders was able to get it!


----------



## DizDaD7

I realize that I'm new to the dvc discussion, so please don't mock me when I ask, "what is this whole deal with March 20th? Thanks


----------



## DVCconvert

DizDaD7 said:


> I realize that I'm new to the dvc discussion, so please don't mock me when I ask, "what is this whole deal with March 20th? Thanks



I'm sorry, but taking a good mocking is part of being on the boards!




Basically, if you buy a resale DVC membership (not sold directly from Disney) after the 20th, the use of those points are restricted. For example they could not be used to "trade out" for a Disney Cruise.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Last week, I contacted TSS and the agent told me twice that my offer is really low and that it's almost "unreasonable" to ask for the seller to pay MFs. I was really put off by the conversation. I feel like they are really inflating the prices right now and giving advice to buyers that makes it much harder to find the "deals" you guys are posting. Are those of you who are getting the lower prices using different brokers? 

SandeeKath.....I would ask that the broker make the offer anyway. I'm pretty sure that they are obligated to present all legitimate offers, no matter what their opinion of the offer might be. 

When we put in our offer, the broker told us it was low, but that he would proceed as we asked. 

Well, the seller accepted and we are now pending closing.

We used Garden View Realty....twice now, .....and I am very happy with the service they have provided.


----------



## DVCconvert

I am currently using both TTS and the other non-Fidelity broker who is widely used.  Neither agency has ever done anything other than present my low-ball offers. I am very satisfied with them both.


----------



## CDT1968

We have had a good experience with TTS.  We just got the email today we have been waiting for since Jan. 28th when we went to ROFR.
We closed and now just need to wait for DVC to get our paperwork. Can't wait to get our membership packet and book our first trip!  Thanks TSS.


----------



## CDT1968

mtquinn said:


> We made it through ROFR two days ago! 150 BWV points, buyer pays MF's, seller pays closing costs. $50 pp. Woohoo!
> 
> Now, the eternal wait to close. Ugh.



That is an awesome deal!  Congrats!!!
Settlement could come fast.  We passed ROFR last Friday and settled today, just one week later.
Good luck!


----------



## saintstickets

Waiting on ROFR.  VWL 50pt Mar UY. 80 pts coming Mar11, 50 pts Mar12. Listed for 78/pt. Paid 65/pt. Buyer pays closing. Seller pays 2011 MF. Submitted to Disney 3/04/11. Fidelity Resales (Sharon). Current DVC member.


----------



## palaemon

mtquinn said:


> We made it through ROFR two days ago! 150 BWV points, buyer pays MF's, seller pays closing costs. $50 pp. Woohoo!
> 
> Now, the eternal wait to close. Ugh.



Congrats! What UY?


----------



## Donald is #1

work2play, rainbowlady626, Nuttie4Disney, mtquinn, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

jake&samsmom, thanks for the update! 

DVCconvert, tammymacb, saintstickets, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
*work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member *
*rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
*mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
*glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member*
*mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)*
*ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member*
*Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
*Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)
hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10)
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf *
*DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf *


*WAITING - VGC:*
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (suc 2/22)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)
jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
*saintstickets----------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4) member, Fidelity*


----------



## mouseaider

We just got our email from Fidelity that we passed ROFR.   

55 points @ SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity.  

Now we can celebrate.


----------



## dbs1228

Congrats on the SSR passing!  Our waiting game has just begun offer was excepted Thursday signed our contract and deposit faxed over Friday have not heard a word other then a response that they received my contract!  Let the waiting begin.


----------



## glokitty

Another tiny one for me:

30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 pts banked, all '11 pts (sub 3/3), buyer pays closing and '11 MF, member


----------



## Grumpy175

woo hoo we passed today. closing 3/15.  One very happy DW.


----------



## Soarin Fan

Received the call today we passed ROFR!!

100 points @BCV for $84, April UY, 5 points banked and 100 points coming in 2012. 

Now we wait to hear that OKW made it through ROFR.


----------



## tammymacb

Donald, my 100 point BWV contract in the Waiting list can be removed.  I cancelled it when the sellers messed up the closing by months.

I am waiting for the 166 point contract, that was the replacement.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

mouseaider said:


> We just got our email from Fidelity that we passed ROFR.
> 
> 55 points @ SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity.
> 
> Now we can celebrate.



Celebrating along with you!  Welcome home!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Soarin Fan said:


> Received the call today we passed ROFR!!
> 
> 100 points @BCV for $84, April UY, 5 points banked and 100 points coming in 2012.
> 
> Now we wait to hear that OKW made it through ROFR.



Congratulations on your BCV contract and good luck with the one at OKW. Welcome home!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Grumpy175 said:


> woo hoo we passed today. closing 3/15.  One very happy DW.



Congrat's Grumpy. Doesn't it feel great?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dbs1228 said:


> Congrats on the SSR passing!  Our waiting game has just begun offer was excepted Thursday signed our contract and deposit faxed over Friday have not heard a word other then a response that they received my contract!  Let the waiting begin.



This is the hard part. Me too - went into ROFR on 3/1 and time seems to have stopped.


----------



## VickiVoice

Sigh... Submitted 2/17.  I guess we have another week.  Can't wait to get in the game!  Spring forward=welcome home Murphy Family?  I hope so!  : )


----------



## ewebet

Yes, my 150 point SSR contract went to ROFR on 2/17/11 as well and I feel that time has also stopped for me! I feel like I won't be able to breathe again until I hear from Jerry. I hope we hear something this week! We used the 
Timeshare Store. Everything has gone smoothly so far.

Here's Hoping!!!!


----------



## lilpooh108

mouseaider said:


> We just got our email from Fidelity that we passed ROFR.
> 
> 55 points @ SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity.
> 
> Now we can celebrate.



Congrats! I saw that one and was so tempted!  Actually this was the one that did us in in terms of addonitis   Congrats again!


----------



## ADisneyPhan

SSR, 210 points, Mar UY, $57/pt, buyer paying 2011 MFs, seller paying closing costs.

Sent to Disney on 2/10/11, passed on 3/7/11.

So happy!!  

This is our first DVC contract.  Can't wait to use our points!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

ADisneyPhan said:


> SSR, 210 points, Mar UY, $57/pt, buyer paying 2011 MFs, seller paying closing costs.
> 
> Sent to Disney on 2/10/11, passed on 3/7/11.
> 
> So happy!!
> 
> This is our first DVC contract.  Can't wait to use our points!



Welcome Home, DisneyPhan!


----------



## heynowirv

Incredible news ,,,,,And really fast. Congrats!!!!  Hopefully we're next. Sub. on 2/8 for a 25 pt add on @ SSR


----------



## monami7

WE Just got our DGC DVC POINT CLEARED!!!

160 Grand Californian point $91 pp
Sent to Disney on 2/18 
Disney waived their ROFR on 3/7!!!


----------



## monami7

I forgot to add all '09 pts, all '10 pts banked and 2011 point all coming on June 1st 
June UY 
which is the same as our SSR 240 contract.

This contract was so perfect for us!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

monami7 said:


> I forgot to add all '09 pts, all '10 pts banked and 2011 point all coming on June 1st
> June UY
> which is the same as our SSR 240 contract.
> 
> This contract was so perfect for us!



Very nice!  Congratulations - now you're bi-coastal!  Disneyland and the GC are great. I'm looking forward to going back there in June 2012.


----------



## monami7

We went last Summer and Fell in Love with it!

We are planning a trip there every other year.


----------



## mouseaider

lilpooh108 said:


> Congrats! I saw that one and was so tempted!  Actually this was the one that did us in in terms of addonitis   Congrats again!



Thanks....  there is another one I have my eye on......  just don't know if I need any more points.   We only have 155 but with just the two of us that's plenty.... I don't think I want any more.  

We are in NO danger of joining the 1000 point club.


----------



## lilpooh108

arthur06 said:


> I got an e-mail from TSS today with a nice contract...
> 
> 52 points. December use year. 104 points currently available (52 + 52 banked
> points from 2009, banked points need to be used by 12/1/11) and 52 points
> coming on 12/1/11.  Closing Costs=$322 Priced at $78/pt ($4056)
> 
> It is already "sale pending", so I am hoping that one of my disboarders was able to get it!



Hi Arthur, 

Sorry but we're the ones that snagged this one.  Were you calling TSS at around 10:20 a.m. (EST) the day it was listed for this contract?  Jason told us that someone was actually on hold for this contract while we were making a "full" offer.  

Sent to ROFR today.  I know the price per point is a little high for BWV, but with points banked from 2009 it's a pretty good deal for a smaller add-on.  Plus with the cost of BWV MF's we weren't sure we wanted a "cheaper" 150-pointer. 

Here are the details, 52 points. December use year. 104 points currently available (52 + 52 banked points from 2009, and 52 points 
coming on 12/1/11.  Closing Costs=$359 Priced at $78/pt ($4056).  Buyer pays MFs on 2011 points only and closing.


----------



## soxyes

Keeping my fingers crossed...this will (hopefully!) be our third contract...(DH says last... I think I agree...

160pt SSR, Feb UY, '11-2 pts, all points forward, $50/point, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs, submitted for ROFR 2/28


----------



## MsRem

200pt OKW, Spt UY, 194 2010 pt, 200 coming 2011, $45pp, buyer pays MF and closing.   Went to Disney on 2/22


----------



## Donald is #1

mouseaider, Grumpy175, Soarin Fan, ADisneyPhan, monami7, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

glokitty, lilpooh108, soxyes, MsRem, good luck with your contracts! 

tammymacb, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
*Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
*Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
*mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity*
*ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
*monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member*




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
*MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22) *

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)
*glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3) member*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)
hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf
*lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts
*soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb UY) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28) member*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (suc 2/22)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)
jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
saintstickets----------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4) member, Fidelity


----------



## SanDeeKath

MsRem said:


> 200pt OKW, Spt UY, 194 2010 pt, 200 coming 2011, $45pp, buyer pays MF and closing.   Went to Disney on 2/22



Wow!  Great deal!!!  Hope it passes.    Katherine


----------



## Joey7295

MsRem said:


> 200pt OKW, Spt UY, 194 2010 pt, 200 coming 2011, $45pp, buyer pays MF and closing.   Went to Disney on 2/22



Was this through Fidelity. I think I remember seeing it


----------



## Joey7295

MsRem said:


> 200pt OKW, Spt UY, 194 2010 pt, 200 coming 2011, $45pp, buyer pays MF and closing.   Went to Disney on 2/22



Was this through Fidelity. I think I remember seeing it


----------



## disneyfam27

150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 pts for  '10 &  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf.  Submitted for ROFR on 2/22.


----------



## MsRem

Joey7295 said:


> Was this through Fidelity. I think I remember seeing it



Yes it was.


----------



## n2mm

MsRem said:


> 200pt OKW, Spt UY, 194 2010 pt, 200 coming 2011, $45pp, buyer pays MF and closing.   Went to Disney on 2/22



Every time I think I can't see the price any lower, you guys continue to amaze me.  What a remarkable deal (if it passes).  Good luck.


----------



## bookwormde

MsRem, 

I got a 210 point OKW at that price back in Dec so you should have a good chance

bookwormde


----------



## karriemouse

Unfortunatly due to problems the seller has encountered the contract below has fallen through.

karriemouse---- 70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member

Both the seller (who I feel very sorry for after hearing his problems) and Jaki have tried their best but it isn't going to happen. Back to the beginning!


----------



## StitchesFaiyth

We passed! 

170 VWL $65/pp April use year.


----------



## goofystitchfan

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but just started checking into this type of resale. DH is a little nervous and was wondering if this is a reputable place (Fidelity). TIA


----------



## mjc2003

goofystitchfan said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but just started checking into this type of resale. DH is a little nervous and was wondering if this is a reputable place (Fidelity). TIA



The short answer is yes, they are indeed reputable.  People have received varying degrees of service, mostly b/c they are really busy right now, but I have not read a word disparaging their reputation---and we are in the midst of working with them and find them to be professional.  Also, not 100% sure if this is true, but I was told that if you call DVC to say you want to sell your membership, they will refer you to Fidelity.  That should be enough right there!


----------



## friends with mickey

We just got word from TSS that our SSR contract submitted 2/14/11 has passed ROFR and will be ours upon completion of the final documents being received, signed, and returned. Here are the details for the board:
SSR Feb use year, 150 points buyer pays closing and MF's, $63 per point, member
This dove tails nicely with our original OKW Feb contract purchased from Disney in 1992. Now we will just have remember to get off at the correct boat dock coming back from DTD


----------



## calypso726

We passed too! 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, 200 '11 pts and 200 '12 pts submitted to Disney for Rofr on 2/1 Disney waived on 2/28. Current members that have gone both direct and resale before. This contract was through Jason at TTS.


----------



## Subrbnmommy

Passed!!!! Submitted February 14th.  150@Bwv $69/pt.  We're really excited to finally be part of DVC


----------



## SanDeeKath

Subrbnmommy said:


> Passed!!!! Submitted February 14th.  150@Bwv $69/pt.  We're really excited to finally be part of DVC



Congratulations!  Is this your first contract.  LOL.  There will undoubtedly be more...  

Katherine


----------



## ORD2KOA

Subrbnmommy said:


> Passed!!!! Submitted February 14th. 150@Bwv $69/pt. We're really excited to finally be part of DVC


 
Congrats!!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Subrbnmommy said:


> Passed!!!! Submitted February 14th.  150@Bwv $69/pt.  We're really excited to finally be part of DVC



Welcome home!    I'm in ROFR on my 150 pt. BWV contract - my second DVC contract - bought just two months after our first at SSR. There are worse afflictions than addonitis!


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf


Our first add-on!!  We're at AKV right now (after 5 nights at BLT)!!!


----------



## EWL

lilpooh108 said:


> Hi Arthur,
> 
> Sorry but we're the ones that snagged this one.  Were you calling TSS at around 10:20 a.m. (EST) the day it was listed for this contract?  Jason told us that someone was actually on hold for this contract while we were making a "full" offer.
> 
> Sent to ROFR today.  I know the price per point is a little high for BWV, but with points banked from 2009 it's a pretty good deal for a smaller add-on.  Plus with the cost of BWV MF's we weren't sure we wanted a "cheaper" 150-pointer.
> 
> Here are the details, 52 points. December use year. 104 points currently available (52 + 52 banked points from 2009, and 52 points
> coming on 12/1/11.  Closing Costs=$359 Priced at $78/pt ($4056).  Buyer pays MFs on 2011 points only and closing.



If you don't mind my asking-- by a "full" offer, do you mean that you agreed to offer the asking price of $78?  

I am also keeping an eye out for a smaller contract (though haven't found one yet!) but from reading these posts, I get the sense that there is perhaps far less room (if any?!) to haggle than on larger contracts, say 150+ points and up-- is this accurate?  

Thanks!


----------



## DougEMG

Just found out we passed ROFR on our OKW contract.  

310 points, Dec UY, $50/point, buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  620 points for 2010, 310 for 2011 and onwards.


----------



## DVCconvert

DougEMG said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR on our OKW contract.
> 
> 310 points, Dec UY, $50/point, buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  620 points for 2010, 310 for 2011 and onwards.



Sweet!!
When was that submitted to Disney for Rofr review?


----------



## lilpooh108

EWL said:


> If you don't mind my asking-- by a "full" offer, do you mean that you agreed to offer the asking price of $78?
> 
> I am also keeping an eye out for a smaller contract (though haven't found one yet!) but from reading these posts, I get the sense that there is perhaps far less room (if any?!) to haggle than on larger contracts, say 150+ points and up-- is this accurate?
> 
> Thanks!



Full offer means listed price, plus closing, plus MFs for 2011.  With the 3/20 deadline, it seems there has been less wiggle room on the smaller contracts (especially loaded contracts).  I think when the buying frenzy slows down (and as oil prices go up), it may become more of a buyer's market.


----------



## DougEMG

> Just found out we passed ROFR on our OKW contract.
> 
> 310 points, Dec UY, $50/point, buyer pays closing and 2011 MF. 620 points for 2010, 310 for 2011 and onwards.
> 
> >Sweet!!
> >When was that submitted to Disney for Rofr review?



Was told it was submitted on Feb 2nd, but given how long it took I think the company might have been mistaken on the date they told me.  The offer/acceptance papers were only signed by us and the sellers on Feb 2nd so I doubt they acutally got it in to Disney on the very same day, especially given how busy all the companies seem to be right now.


----------



## DisDad07

Congratulations!! We are waiting for ROFR on 210 points at OKW.


----------



## dbs1228

Okay it is official our offer finally got sent to ROFR today 130 SSR points $59.00 pp Oct UY 130 banked 2009, 130- 2010 and 130 coming in Oct 2011.  Bought trough Fidelty current members.


----------



## KingRichard

Ok BLT 150 points sent for ROFR on 3/10

Hoping for it to go through!


----------



## MrChris

100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member

200 x 2 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member


----------



## dbs1228

MrChris said:


> 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
> 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member
> 
> 200 x 2 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member



I am vacationing with you in '12!  Addonitis really struck, good for you and good luck with the contracts!


----------



## nursegirl

Our contract was just sent for ROFR! 

200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, submitted 3/11, member

Good luck to everyone waiting 


Update: We passed ROFR on 3/28!!! Found out while we are here at Kidani - which is fab!!


----------



## heynowirv

dbs1228 said:


> I am vacationing with you in '12!  Addonitis really struck, good for you and good luck with the contracts!



  Me too!!! Good luck to all


----------



## SanDeeKath

Wow, everyone is buying, buying, buying!!!  It's almost the 20th.  I wonder what will happen come the 21st?!?!

Katherine


----------



## maminnie

It will be interesting what happens......as you said contracts are really moving fast and at some pretty low prices.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dbs1228 said:


> Okay it is official our offer finally got sent to ROFR today 130 SSR points $59.00 pp Oct UY 130 banked 2009, 130- 2010 and 130 coming in Oct 2011.  Bought trough Fidelty current members.



Congratulations - that's a very nice deal - and a great resort!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

SanDeeKath said:


> Wow, everyone is buying, buying, buying!!!  It's almost the 20th.  I wonder what will happen come the 21st?!?!
> 
> Katherine



Me too!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

nursegirl said:


> Our contract was just sent for ROFR!
> 
> 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, submitted 3/11, member
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting



Very nice.  Good luck to you, too!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

KingRichard said:


> Ok BLT 150 points sent for ROFR on 3/10
> 
> Hoping for it to go through!



Fingers crossed for you, KingR!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

MrChris said:


> 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
> 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member
> 
> 200 x 2 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member



Wow, MrChris!  When you're in, you're in all the way!  Way to go.  Good luck!


----------



## KingRichard

lowe@massed.net said:


> Fingers crossed for you, KingR!



Thank you!

I'm from MA.

Meet wife in Shrewsbury and own house in Southbridge still.


----------



## MFMont

BWV 150 pts, aug. Uy. All 09',10' and 11' points. Buyer pays MF and closing costs at $52 per point. Went to ROFR friday. Let the 30 day countdown begin!

Interesting, I went to WDW back in early Feb. and took the DVC tour. They happened to give me a follow up call Saturday......Coincidence??????? Was not home to take the call.


----------



## BSil

Just heard a few hours ago that my contract passed ROFR.

190points OWK Sept UY. All 2010, 2011 etc. Buyer paid 2011Maint, and closing. $50/point


----------



## mjc2003

MFMont said:


> BWV 150 pts, aug. Uy. All 09',10' and 11' points. Buyer pays MF and closing costs at $52 per point. Went to ROFR friday. Let the 30 day countdown begin!
> 
> Interesting, I went to WDW back in early Feb. and took the DVC tour. They happened to give me a follow up call Saturday......Coincidence??????? Was not home to take the call.




Funny--we spoke to a DVC rep about buying direct about 8 weeks ago, she sent us info and followed up once a week later.  about a month later we made an offer on a resale contract; we went to ROFR on 2/24, and she has called 4 times since we went to ROFR.  Can't be a coincidence, they probably have a way of monitoring...I hope it doesn't reflect negatively on the reps.  She did a great job selling us on the direct, it's not her fault the same exact contract could be had for thousands less.


----------



## VickiVoice

Sweet!  We received word today that we passed ROFR!

OKW 230 (Dec UY) 178 banked for 2009, all for 2010, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/18)

I was told to expect paperwork in two weeks.  So we're waiting again...but we're HAPPY!  Just can't wait to book our first DVC vacation!

(still holding out hopes for availability in June.)

Hot dog - hot dog - hot diggity dog!


----------



## SanDeeKath

BSil said:


> Just heard a few hours ago that my contract passed ROFR.
> 
> 190points OWK Sept UY. All 2010, 2011 etc. Buyer paid 2011Maint, and closing. $50/point



Great price!!  I have been scouring the resale sites for Sept UY and can't find too many.  Katherine


----------



## DVCconvert

SanDeeKath said:


> Great price!!  I have been scouring the resale sites for Sept UY and can't find too many.  Katherine



I don't know if you're looking for OKW resales with sept uy's - but if you are it looks like there's at least 20 listed on Fidelity's site.


----------



## hardhead

Just passed!!!! 100 SSR April use year 100 2010 banked points, 100 2011, 100 2012   $59 a point buyer pays all fees


----------



## Donald is #1

disneyfam27, dbs1228, KingRichard, MFMont, good luck with your contracts! 

karriemouse, sorry to hear that there were problems with your contract! 

StitchesFaiyth, friends with mickey, calypso726, Subrbnmommy, GettinReadyforDisney, DougEMG, MrChris, nursegirl, BSil, VickiVoice, hardhead, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
*GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member*




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
*Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
*DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)*
*BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)* 
*VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
*friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)*
*calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS*
*hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
*StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
*MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22) *

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3) member


*WAITING - BLT:*
*KingRichard------- 150 BLT(sub 3/10)*
*MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member*
*MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member*






*WAITING - BWV:*
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)
hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8)
*disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22)*
*MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11) member*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28) member
*dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11) member, Fidelity*
*MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member* 
*MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member* 



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (suc 2/22)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
saintstickets----------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4) member, Fidelity


----------



## heynowirv

We Passed!!!! Just got the e-maill 15 minutes ago. 25 pts 63. per.Aug. uy 12 in the bank from 10 all 11 and so forth.


----------



## DVCconvert

> We Passed!!!! Just got the e-maill 15 minutes ago. 25 pts 63. per.Aug. uy


----------



## jupers

Congrats Heynowirv!!!!

Hoping to hear soon too.


----------



## heynowirv

Thanx Jupers ,
  You should be right behind us!!!


----------



## jaydonoghue

Just got word that our contract passed!  We're current members at BWV and had a bit of addonitis. 

210 AKV (Dec) $65, all 2010, 2011 points.  Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF


----------



## grace&philipsmom

We passed!  BWV 210 points, October UY, $59/point.


----------



## dbs1228

For all that found out they passed today when were the contracts sent to ROFR?

Thanks


----------



## grace&philipsmom

We were sent to ROFR on February 14


----------



## DonDon

Just got the email...
SSR 210pt, Feb UY, 200pt banked 2010, 210 pt 2011 and forward.
$53/pt.  Sub 2/14, passed 3/14. Non member.  Does it really take another 2 weeks just to get the closing paper works?


----------



## heynowirv

We were sent either 2/11 or 2/14 onestly not sure. My understanding is 1 week is more like it, They tell you 2 weeks just to be safe.


----------



## Havana

DonDon said:


> Just got the email...
> SSR 210pt, Feb UY, 200pt banked 2010, 210 pt 2011 and forward.
> $53/pt.  Sub 2/14, passed 3/14. Non member.  Does it really take another 2 weeks just to get the closing paper works?



We are in the closing stage now.  It took us a little over 2 weeks to get closing papers.


----------



## jupers

Looks like they're waiting till the very last second!!! I'm going nuts...only 2 more weeks...only 2 more weeks...only 2 more weeks...


----------



## jaydonoghue

dbs1228 said:


> For all that found out they passed today when were the contracts sent to ROFR?
> 
> Thanks



Mine was submitted 2/17


----------



## kawanku

Got good news...
It passed ROFR.

SSR 200 pts, $52.  200 of 2010 pts, 200 of 2011, 200 of 2012
Buyer pays Closing, split MFs


----------



## disneyfam27

All this waiting on my BWV contract to go through ROFR and the 3/20 deadline has caused me to catch a case of add-onitis.  

I just signed the contract  on Friday for a 25 pt OKW contract with a Dec UY.  50 points currently available, 25 pts for 2011 going forward.  $70/pp.  In the current environment it seemed like a good price for a small add-on contract.  (The seller wanted $75, I offered $65 so we met in middle.)  Just need to make sure that the agent submits it for ROFR this week.  

In the meantime, its back to waiting (worrying) about my BWV contract.  Any day now....


----------



## Normangirls

I'm so excited (can you tell?)!  We just had our offer go to Disney for ROFR today (3/14).  It's really mainly for my parents, but I'm so excited for them!

So, here's the offer we made (and the seller accepted):  VWL, 150 points, August use year, all 2010 points banked and all 2011 points coming, seller pays closing and 2011 mf, $63/point.

And now, we wait...


----------



## dbs1228

Thank you everyone for the time frame!
  We are waiting to SELL it was submitted 2/22 so I know we are about 1 week behind all of you.  We are taking the proceeds from VGC and buying a few less SSR points for a lot less money!!!  That contract was just sent on Friday 3/11 so I have a long wait for that one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fers31

Just wanted to let you know we found out today that we passed.  


fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

fers31 said:


> Just wanted to let you know we found out today that we passed.
> 
> 
> fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)


WOW, I've never seen such a small-point contract go for such a low price. CONGRATS!!! I sure wish we had seen that one and scooped it up.

For all of you waiting, when I called Member Administration the other day to check on the status of a transfer to a family member, the rep I normally speak with told me that I shouldn't worry about anything being submitted to ROFR because, "We are passing EVERYTHING, even resales, that has been submitted right now, due to the upcoming changes." I asked her if that meant that literally any contract would be approved and she replied, "As long as the contract is drawn up correctly with regard to points and title, and the membership has been maintained properly, yes... they are all being approved regardless of price." She went on to say that they didn't want to leave anyone in the position of being caught without their desired contract right before the deadline. This gal has always been accurate with information she has given me in the past, so I would say no one should be worrying about a contract submitted for ROFR at this point. As long as your agent and the title company have done their due diligence in investigating the status of the contract you are purchasing (with regard to how the title is held, number of points, UY, etc.), then you should be receiving good news soon.

Evey


----------



## DVCconvert

Good news! 
I hope that gives mjc2003 so reassuance!


----------



## mjc2003

DVCconvert said:


> Good news!
> I hope that gives mjc2003 so reassuance!




You better believe it does!  Now I wish I hadn't upped my offer!  (just kidding)......

I'm tempted to add another contract, same UY at BWV.  There are tons out there.  Might do that before Friday.  If it's a good bet that my BCV will go through, I'd like to have some more points to play with.  

Thanks for thinking of me, by the way....it's nice to know that somebody appreciates my angst!


----------



## DVCconvert

mjc2003 said:


> You better believe it does!  Now I wish I hadn't upped my offer!  (just kidding)......
> 
> I'm tempted to add another contract, same UY at BWV.  There are tons out there.  Might do that before Friday.  If it's a good bet that my BCV will go through, I'd like to have some more points to play with.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me, by the way....it's nice to know that somebody appreciates my angst!



As one who has a pending rofr at $35....I too know the meaning of angst!


My old Dad used to tell me to "dip when the smelts are running". 
I think this is a great time to pick up what you can.


----------



## DVCconvert

I just got the email - Passed ROFR 

300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing



(2 down, 2 to go!  )

edited to add this was submitted on 2/21


----------



## izzy

Just got the phone call that DVC passed on ROFR!  Here are the details:

100 BCV with April UY, 100 banked points from 2010 and 100 2011 points coming on 4/1. I paid $85 per point plus I'm paying the MF's for 2011 as well as the closing costs.  I really wanted this contact because it was exactly the number of points I was looking for, it was the same as my AKV UY, and it had points banked from 2010.

I was impressed with the timeline.  The resale company submitted it to DVC on 2/27, and I heard back 15 days later!


----------



## mjc2003

izzy said:


> Just got the phone call that DVC passed on ROFR!  Here are the details:
> 
> 100 BCV with April UY, 100 banked points from 2010 and 100 2011 points coming on 4/1. I paid $85 per point plus I'm paying the MF's for 2011 as well as the closing costs.  I really wanted this contact because it was exactly the number of points I was looking for, it was the same as my AKV UY, and it had points banked from 2010.
> 
> I was impressed with the timeline.  The resale company submitted it to DVC on 2/27, and I heard back 15 days later!




15 DAYS?????  HOLY COW!!!!  Mine went in on 2/24....so I might hear something this week?  

We are leaving on Sunday for 14 days in Florida (no WDW--Captiva and Naples), so I REALLY would love to go away with an answer....now I'm excited.

Question: How do you actually hear you passed ROFR?  From Disney?  Email?  From the reseller?


----------



## mjc2003

DVCconvert said:


> As one who has a pending rofr at $35....I too know the meaning of angst!
> 
> 
> My old Dad used to tell me to "dip when the smelts are running".
> I think this is a great time to pick up what you can.




$35??  Where?  I found a great BWV contract, same April UY, asking $70 pp for 100 points.  I have seen these going through for as low as $50-$55.  Might make an offer.  Just waiting for the wife to call me back.

How can it not be a great time to pick up what you can?  No restriction contract for 50% what you'll pay next week for the same flexibility!


----------



## Kidanifan08

Got the e-mail today that we passed ROFR.  The contracted was submitted on 2/16/11.  It is an August UY for 50 points at AKL for $85/pt.  43 points coming on 8/1/11 and 50 points 8/1/12 and each year thereafter.  Seller pays MF on the 7 points used for 2011 and we pay the rest as well as closing costs.

I know, I know. . . we probably could have gotten this for less.  But basically, we wanted a sure deal on a small point contract and we still saved $35/point over what we would have paid buying direct.  This will really give us the added flexibility we were looking for when added to our existing points.


----------



## DVCconvert

mjc2003:


> $35?? Where? I found a great BWV contract, same April UY, asking $70 pp for 100 points. I have seen these going through for as low as $50-$55. Might make an offer





> Question: How do you actually hear you passed ROFR? From Disney? Email? From the reseller?



The $35 is at VB (which we love).
If you want to own at BWV (I do too) now is the time!
Personally I'd definately offer the seller a real low-ball then decide how much more you're willing to pay.

As to notification, I've used (mostly) TTS and they're the ones who let me know. I'm sure it will be your broker who either calls or emails you.


----------



## izzy

mjc2003 said:


> 15 DAYS?????  HOLY COW!!!!  Mine went in on 2/24....so I might hear something this week?
> 
> We are leaving on Sunday for 14 days in Florida (no WDW--Captiva and Naples), so I REALLY would love to go away with an answer....now I'm excited.
> 
> Question: How do you actually hear you passed ROFR?  From Disney?  Email?  From the reseller?



The reseller called me and followed up with an email.

Good luck, and have fun in Captiva!  I've always wanted to go there!


----------



## rock_doctor

Good luck to those who are still waiting


----------



## ewebet

I am so excited!! We passed ROFR on an SSR 150 point contract which has 143 points from 2010 + 12 borrowed + 138 points coming in Dec 2011 and all Dec 2012 priced at $66 per point. Buyer to pay closing costs and MF's. Contract went to Disney on 02/17/11.
We are only a few weeks away from making our first Ressie!!!!!


----------



## mjc2003

izzy said:


> The reseller called me and followed up with an email.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun in Captiva!  I've always wanted to go there!




Thanks, I will keep an eye out for that email.

We are excited about Captiva.  I've heard good things.  Will let you know how it is!


----------



## mjc2003

ewebet said:


> We are only a few weeks away from making our first Ressie!!!!!




Nice!  Congrats.  Lot of points to play with right off the bat....don't spend them all in one place!  Actually, you have to!


----------



## heynowirv

DVCconvert said:


> As one who has a pending rofr at $35....I too know the meaning of angst!
> 
> 
> My old Dad used to tell me to "dip when the smelts are running".
> I think this is a great time to pick up what you can.



Seriously?


----------



## DVCconvert

heynowirv said:


> Seriously?



Yes


----------



## geovaz641

Wippee. I just found out I passed ROFR. I purchased 120 points at SSR FOR $59 pp and I passed.   Now I'm waiting for all my paperwork to go through. But I made it.  IM GOING TO DISNEYWORLD !!


----------



## mjc2003

geovaz641 said:


> Wippee. I just found out I passed ROFR. I purchased 120 points at SSR FOR $59 pp and I passed.   Now I'm waiting for all my paperwork to go through. But I made it.  IM GOING TO DISNEYWORLD !!




congrats!  Do you remember what date your contract was sent to ROFR?


----------



## Soarin Fan

Just got the email that we passed ROFR. 

OKW 50 points (March) $68/pt, 0 points for 2011 and 50 points coming in 2012. Submitted 2/17 passed 3/14.

Now just have to wait on the closing papers. Still waiting for our BCV closing papers from last week.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Quick question...does anyone have the inside scoop on Disney's process? I'm just curious, as if they are rubber stamping most of these, why it is taking 3 - 4 weeks to hear something back. Obviously, it must not be as easy as a quick review and someone signing off. 

So excited for everyone who just purchased points! Congrats! 

P.S. DVCconvert...WAY TO GO! Sending extra pixie dust your way that it makes it through. I'm sure it will, as Disney hasn't bought back VB in a while (at least from what I can tell).


----------



## lowe@massed.net

hardhead said:


> Just passed!!!! 100 SSR April use year 100 2010 banked points, 100 2011, 100 2012   $59 a point buyer pays all fees



Nice joby, hardhead!  Welcome home!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

geovaz641 said:


> Wippee. I just found out I passed ROFR. I purchased 120 points at SSR FOR $59 pp and I passed.   Now I'm waiting for all my paperwork to go through. But I made it.  IM GOING TO DISNEYWORLD !!



 Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Soarin Fan said:


> Just got the email that we passed ROFR.
> 
> OKW 50 points (March) $68/pt, 0 points for 2011 and 50 points coming in 2012. Submitted 2/17 passed 3/14.
> 
> Now just have to wait on the closing papers. Still waiting for our BCV closing papers from last week.



 Congrat's!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

DVCconvert said:


> I just got the email - Passed ROFR
> 
> 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing
> 
> 
> 
> (2 down, 2 to go!  )
> 
> edited to add this was submitted on 2/21



Good going, DVCconvert!  Fingers crossed for your other contracts!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

izzy said:


> Just got the phone call that DVC passed on ROFR!  Here are the details:
> 
> 100 BCV with April UY, 100 banked points from 2010 and 100 2011 points coming on 4/1. I paid $85 per point plus I'm paying the MF's for 2011 as well as the closing costs.  I really wanted this contact because it was exactly the number of points I was looking for, it was the same as my AKV UY, and it had points banked from 2010.
> 
> I was impressed with the timeline.  The resale company submitted it to DVC on 2/27, and I heard back 15 days later!



 Perfect, izzy! - and super fast!  I'm hoping to hear soon on my BWV contract that went into ROFR on 3/1.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Kidanifan08 said:


> Got the e-mail today that we passed ROFR.  The contracted was submitted on 2/16/11.  It is an August UY for 50 points at AKL for $85/pt.  43 points coming on 8/1/11 and 50 points 8/1/12 and each year thereafter.  Seller pays MF on the 7 points used for 2011 and we pay the rest as well as closing costs.
> 
> I know, I know. . . we probably could have gotten this for less.  But basically, we wanted a sure deal on a small point contract and we still saved $35/point over what we would have paid buying direct.  This will really give us the added flexibility we were looking for when added to our existing points.



Good logic, Kidanifan, and you got just what you wanted, so congratulations!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

ewebet said:


> I am so excited!! We passed ROFR on an SSR 150 point contract which has 143 points from 2010 + 12 borrowed + 138 points coming in Dec 2011 and all Dec 2012 priced at $66 per point. Buyer to pay closing costs and MF's. Contract went to Disney on 02/17/11.
> We are only a few weeks away from making our first Ressie!!!!!



 Welcome home, ewebet!  You're going to love SSR!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

rock_doctor said:


> passed ROFR.
> 
> to disney on 2/14/2011
> back from disney on 3/14/2011
> 
> BLT $95/pt
> 100 pts
> April UY
> 
> (loaded) all 100 pts for 2010, 2011 and 2012
> 
> good luck to those who are still waiting



  Terrific - and more great Disney vacations for you!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

jaydonoghue said:


> Just got word that our contract passed!  We're current members at BWV and had a bit of addonitis.
> 
> 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all 2010, 2011 points.  Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF



Really nice deal. Congrat's!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

grace&philipsmom said:


> We passed!  BWV 210 points, October UY, $59/point.



We're waiting on an Oct UY BWV contract to passed ROFR, submitted 3/1.  You got a great price!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

DonDon said:


> Just got the email...
> SSR 210pt, Feb UY, 200pt banked 2010, 210 pt 2011 and forward.
> $53/pt.  Sub 2/14, passed 3/14. Non member.  Does it really take another 2 weeks just to get the closing paper works?



Wow, DonDon - nice contract!   Welcome home, SSR neighbor!

We closed on 1/10 and yes, it took almost 2 weeks before the points were in our account and we could make our reservation.  Hang in there!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

kawanku said:


> Got good news...
> It passed ROFR.
> 
> SSR 200 pts, $52.  200 of 2010 pts, 200 of 2011, 200 of 2012
> Buyer pays Closing, split MFs



Welcome to the SSR family, kawanku!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

fers31 said:


> Just wanted to let you know we found out today that we passed.
> 
> 
> fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)



Hurray!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

KingRichard said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm from MA.
> 
> Meet wife in Shrewsbury and own house in Southbridge still.



I knew there was something about you I liked.    We're in N. Central MA, near Fitchburg.


----------



## VickiVoice

Buckeye Fan said:


> Quick question...does anyone have the inside scoop on Disney's process? I'm just curious, as if they are rubber stamping most of these, why it is taking 3 - 4 weeks to hear something back. Obviously, it must not be as easy as a quick review and someone signing off.



I have my own theory - my own personal theory - about this.  I think Disney approves or exercises ROFR in bulk - once or twice a month and the resale companies stagger the notification to their clients.  This streamlines things in their office and I'm sure someone somewhere is making some money on the interest for all of those deposits.  I'm not criticizing - they're running a business and they're very up front about the timeline from the beginning.  I just don't think there's a roomful of CM's poring over these contracts every day the same way we're poring over the lists of approved contracts and praying that ours is next!


----------



## b-1

B-1------------- 150 BWV (JUN) $55, 8 points 2009 expiring may 31, 2011, 150 points banked into 2011, and 150 points for 2011. buyer pays MF for 2011 and closing. (sub feb 10, passed march 14)

this is an add on and we haven't even used our initial purchase yet!!!!


----------



## dbs1228

Buckeye Fan said:


> Quick question...does anyone have the inside scoop on Disney's process? I'm just curious, as if they are rubber stamping most of these, why it is taking 3 - 4 weeks to hear something back. Obviously, it must not be as easy as a quick review and someone signing off.



The other factor is these are legal and binding contracts, DVC has to make sure that what is in the contracts, name, points, UY etc... are accurate or they kick them back to the resale company for proper titling, points etc....  It is not just a matter of nope we do not want it next....


----------



## mjc2003

VickiVoice said:


> I have my own theory - my own personal theory - about this.  I think Disney approves or exercises ROFR in bulk - once or twice a month and the resale companies stagger the notification to their clients.  This streamlines things in their office and I'm sure someone somewhere is making some money on the interest for all of those deposits.  I'm not criticizing - they're running a business and they're very up front about the timeline from the beginning.  I just don't think there's a roomful of CM's poring over these contracts every day the same way we're poring over the lists of approved contracts and praying that ours is next!



I disagree.  Disney has said they can and often do take up to 30 days.  Since most people find out at the 25-30 day mark, I doubt the resellers are holding back info.  I think there is a natural staggering of notifications simply by the nature of when deals are consummated. 
This also wouldn't work during a majority of the time when there is not this sort of rush to buy resales.  If you go back a few months, and more specifically over the past few years, the resale market has been steady but unspectacular.

I think it's far more likely that the process Disney uses for ROFR is time consuming.  They have to assure a clean title and a clear deed, which is out of their hands; in this event they are relying on the municipality for information.  Orange County has to do this for them, so I'm sure there is a delay there.
I think the delay is simply the logistics of the process.  If you've ever bought or sold real estate of any kind, you'll remember that there are often significant delays over what appears to be trivial issues.  We waited an extra four weeks to buy our house b/c of a discrepancy on an easement.  

Of course....this is just my theory!  And yours might be true, who knows.


----------



## VickiVoice

mjc2003 said:


> Of course....this is just my theory!  And yours might be true, who knows.



Oh c'mon - your theory is filled with logic - mine is filled with conspiracy - it's more fun!  

We found out we passed on Sunday afternoon.  When I called the resale agent on the Friday before, (I couldn't stand it anymore!  I just needed to reassured we were close.) She told me that we were right there on the top of the stack of people who would be finding out soon.  We would be "getting good news very, very soon."  The thought that the ROFR decision-makers were meeting on a Saturday and then passing the information to the resale agent on a Sunday afternoon didn't make sense to me.  These folks sure work hard!  

I totally appreciate your point that there are a LOT of details that need to be worked out on a deal like this.  When so much of it goes on so far away and seems to be fairly easy on our end, it's easy to over-simplify the process.  I haven't purchased real estate of any kind for 13 years, and that process was invasive and complicated!  (It's always invasive when you're financing!)  

I don't like the waiting, but I sure appreciate how relatively easy this has been for us so far.  It makes all of these daydreams about what we're going to do on all these vacations all that more fun!


----------



## KingRichard

VickiVoice said:


> Oh c'mon - your theory is filled with logic - mine is filled with conspiracy - it's more fun!
> 
> We found out we passed on Sunday afternoon.  When I called the resale agent on the Friday before, (I couldn't stand it anymore!  I just needed to reassured we were close.) She told me that we were right there on the top of the stack of people who would be finding out soon.  We would be "getting good news very, very soon."  The thought that the ROFR decision-makers were meeting on a Saturday and then passing the information to the resale agent on a Sunday afternoon didn't make sense to me.  These folks sure work hard!
> 
> I totally appreciate your point that there are a LOT of details that need to be worked out on a deal like this.  When so much of it goes on so far away and seems to be fairly easy on our end, it's easy to over-simplify the process.  I haven't purchased real estate of any kind for 13 years, and that process was invasive and complicated!  (It's always invasive when you're financing!)
> 
> *I don't like the waiting*, but I sure appreciate how relatively easy this has been for us so far.  It makes all of these daydreams about what we're going to do on all these vacations all that more fun!



We are at day 5 and it seems like months!

We just got back from 2 weeks at the world and 4 days on the Dream and that seems like years ago(2 weeks ago)!


----------



## VickiVoice

KingRichard said:


> We are at day 5 and it seems like months!
> 
> We just got back from 2 weeks at the world and 4 days on the Dream and that seems like years ago(2 weeks ago)!



Good luck!!!

I thought I'd be relieved when we passed (24 days), but when he said that we wouldn't get paperwork for another 12-15 days, it kinda killed my whoopee!

We haven't been since last year's spring break and decided to forgo this year's spring break in exchange for an early summer trip after closing on DVC.  Now, when my DDs' friends are there on spring break, I'll be running around getting signatures and notary seals for our closing.  Short term pain - long term gain!  I know it'll be SO worth the wait!


----------



## mjc2003

VickiVoice said:


> I don't like the waiting, but I sure appreciate how relatively easy this has been for us so far.  It makes all of these daydreams about what we're going to do on all these vacations all that more fun!



Without the daydreaming, I think I'd have already driven to the DVC offices and demanded an answer....


----------



## mjc2003

VickiVoice said:


> We found out we passed on Sunday afternoon.  When I called the resale agent on the Friday before, (I couldn't stand it anymore!  I just needed to reassured we were close.) She told me that we were right there on the top of the stack of people who would be finding out soon.  We would be "getting good news very, very soon."  The thought that the ROFR decision-makers were meeting on a Saturday and then passing the information to the resale agent on a Sunday afternoon didn't make sense to me.  These folks sure work hard!



Possible that they got a bunch of answers on friday, being the end of the week, and staggered telling people over the weekend so as to stagger the closings.  But, I doubt Disney is lumping their responses.  More likely there is just a lot of movement right now.  I was surprised to see a bunch of people posting on Sunday that they just got word about getting through ROFR, I didn't think my reseller worked on Sunday!  I think this is probably a 2 month period that they will never again replicate, and they are probably working endless days....


----------



## DVCconvert

mjc2003 said:


> Without the daydreaming, I think I'd have already driven to the DVC offices and demanded an answer....


----------



## glokitty

passed ROFR on 3/15:

50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member


----------



## DonDon

lowe@massed.net said:


> Wow, DonDon - nice contract!   Welcome home, SSR neighbor!
> 
> We closed on 1/10 and yes, it took almost 2 weeks before the points were in our account and we could make our reservation.  Hang in there!



Thanks lowe@massed, seems like most people are getting great deals all around.  Not to sound greedy or anything... but this was full asking price.... 
Good luck on you BWV contract, seems like they're letting everything through


----------



## tayloratc

We are now waiting...

BLT
215 pts @$95/pt
215 2010 banked pts
215 '11 pts
215 '12 pts
Buyer pays closing
Seller pays '11 MF

Offer accepted through Fidelity 3/10
Paperwork Submitted to Disney 3/15


----------



## disneyfam27

My BWV contract passed!  150 pts, Dec UY, 153 holding pts, 6 pts for 2011, $65 pp.  Submitted 2/22, passed today!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

disneyfam27 said:


> My BWV contract passed!  150 pts, Dec UY, 153 holding pts, 6 pts for 2011, $65 pp.  Submitted 2/22, passed today!



Way to go, disneyfam!    I'm a week behind you -waiting on an almost identical BWV contract - just a different UY.  Can't wait to get those points so I can change my December reservation from SSR to BWV!


----------



## dbs1228

disneyfam27 said:


> My BWV contract passed!  150 pts, Dec UY, 153 holding pts, 6 pts for 2011, $65 pp.  Submitted 2/22, passed today!



Okay hopefully we will hear soon on our sale, submitted the same day 2/22!  Congrats!


----------



## DisDad07

This waiting for ROFR is testing you, to see if you can get use to the waiting in the longggg lines at the parks.


----------



## Kelblum

Contract just submitted for ROFR--

BWV- 200 points, 64 '09 banked, all 2010, all 2011, Dec UY, $62pp, submitted 3/15, member

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## MsRem

dbs1228 said:


> Okay hopefully we will hear soon on our sale, submitted the same day 2/22!  Congrats!



Same here, 2/22.  Guess any day now we should hear something.


----------



## Joey7295

190 pts at SSR, $58/pt.  380 pts 2010, 190 pts 2011 buyer pays closing and MFs.  Submitted on 3/4


----------



## Puffpatty

offer accepted and submitted 2/5; passed ROFR 3/10/11

130 SSR (Dec) $62 pp; all '11 pts

Through TTS

Congrats to others who managed to get great pricing!  We're happy with our add-on


----------



## dbs1228

*passed ROFR* we are the seller - 160 VGC Aug UY $95.00 pp 98 banked 2010, 160 2011 points submitted 2/22 passes 3/16 buyer pays closing and MF


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Puffpatty said:


> offer accepted and submitted 2/5; passed ROFR 3/10/11
> 
> 130 SSR (Dec) $62 pp; all '11 pts
> 
> Through TTS
> 
> Congrats to others who managed to get great pricing!  We're happy with our add-on



 You did great, Puffpatty, but wow - it took a long time to pass ROFR! I wonder if contracts are piling up with that 3/20 deadline almost here.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dbs1228 said:


> *passed ROFR* we are the seller - 160 VGC Aug UY $95.00 pp 98 banked 2010, 160 2011 points submitted 2/22 passes 3/16 buyer pays closing and MF



Congrat's, dbs.  Are you buying at a different resort?


----------



## dbs1228

Yes we are buying 130 SSR at 59.00pp fully loaded contract!  We own at BLT and bought SSR  last year resale.  Just made a ressie for THV so excited!  We live on the east coast and we were talked into VGC by our guide because of the price (97.00 pp which was lower then BLT which we also purchased) we go to wdw every year (now more) but cannot see a 11 month advantage for Calif but cannot wait to check it out.  I rationalize it that the 200+ points we used is the 1600.00 we are losing - yet gaining on the SSR contract and I am sticking to it!


----------



## Donald is #1

heynowirv, jaydonoghue, grace&philipsmom, DonDon, kawanku, fers31, DVCconvert, izzy, Kidanifan08, rock doctor, ewebet, geovaz641, Soarin Fan, b-1, glokitty, disneyfam27, Puffpatty, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

disneyfam27, Normangirls, tayloratc, Kelblum, Joey7295, good luck with your contracts! 

dbs1228, congratulations on selling your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
*jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)*
*Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
*izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
*rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
*grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59*
*fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)*
*b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)*
*glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member*
*disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
*DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)*
*Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
*heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity*
*DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member*
*kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf*
*ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)*
*geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)*
*Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
*dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
*MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22) *

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3) member


*WAITING - BLT:*
KingRichard------- 150 BLT(sub 3/10)
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member
*tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (???) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15) *


*WAITING - BWV:*
hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8)
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11)
*Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15) member*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11) member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22)
*disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28) member
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11) member, Fidelity
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
*Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (???) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
saintstickets----------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4) member, Fidelity
*Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)*


----------



## DizMagic

3/15 made full price offer of $59.50 seller pays closing for 200 points Feb use year with all 200 points available for 2011.  buyer pays MF.  seller accepted 3/15.  we signed contract today and Fidelty says they expect seller to sign by tomorrow.  trying to get submitted for 3/20 deadline.

i am now getting a little worried cause it looks like the price is really good (maybe too good).  i am worried we will not make it through ROFR.

disney wishes please.


----------



## tayloratc

Sorry my BLT contract is Feb UY.


----------



## wink13

30 OKW (Sept) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  Offer 3/8 submitted for ROFR 3/9.  now just waiting.


----------



## DVCconvert

wink13 said:


> 30 OKW (Sept) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  Offer 3/8 submitted for ROFR 3/9.  now just waiting.



Wink12 - mind if I ask where did you find that contract?


----------



## wink13

Fidelityresale.com



DVCconvert said:


> Wink12 - mind if I ask where did you find that contract?


----------



## DVCconvert

Thanks! Nice find!
I'm sure you'll pass!


----------



## EWL

Woo hoo!  Just got the email saying we have been submitted for ROFR today!


----------



## wink13

It was listed at $69 and I offered $65 which was accepted.  Thought it was a good deal and didn't think I could pass it up.



DVCconvert said:


> Thanks! Nice find!
> I'm sure you'll pass!


----------



## KGD

DizMagic - 
We made it through ROFR for VWL at $65 per point for 350 points.  However we had all 2010 points and the seller paid 2011 MF's for a little over $1800.  Meaning that the price per point equated to a little less than what you are paying at $59.50.  We are closing next week!  Yeah!!

I think your contract will pass seeing that ours did.

FYI - I moved to MD from Greenville, SC about 10 years ago and lived there for about 8 years.  Loved it!


----------



## DizMagic

just received word that seller signed and returned contract.  we are on to ROFR today! woo hoo!  one more step cleared.

i am seriously having doubts about my ability to contain myself for another 30+ days.


----------



## dbs1228

DizMagic said:


> just received word that seller signed and returned contract.  we are on to ROFR today! woo hoo!  one more step cleared.
> 
> i am seriously having doubts about my ability to contain myself for another 30+ days.



30 day wait is the toughest part, then comes maintenance fees!


----------



## awatt

We passed rofr on 3/16:

150 ssr sept uy, $65, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, no points till 2012,  stripped contract,submitted 2/22

After seeing some recent purchases we probably paid a little too much. But Sept UY has been hard to find and I already had been  turned down on a lower  offer on another contract


----------



## MoonPet

We passed ROFR! Got the email yesterday! Woo Hoo!


----------



## mjc2003

Lot's of people getting their ROFR answer from end of Feb, 2/22-2/27, we went to ROFR 2/24, I'm really hoping we get an answer by the end of the week!  Looks like Disney is suddenly taking more like 20-25 days....



Congrats to those passing.


----------



## jupers

mjc2003 said:


> Lot's of people getting their ROFR answer from end of Feb, 2/22-2/27, we went to ROFR 2/24, I'm really hoping we get an answer by the end of the week!  Looks like Disney is suddenly taking more like 20-25 days....
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to those passing.



We were submitted 2/24...I'm hoping to hear too.


----------



## ORD2KOA

ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17)
member


----------



## Joey7295

Sorry, my contract has an October use year


----------



## hacknsuit

found out on Monday, 3/14, passed ROFR


hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member


----------



## lowe@massed.net

hacknsuit said:


> found out on Monday, 3/14, passed ROFR
> 
> 
> hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member



WTG, hacknsuit and Welcome Home!    I should be hearing soon on our BWV ROFR, too!  Can't wait!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

hacknsuit said:


> found out on Monday, 3/14, passed ROFR
> 
> 
> hacknsuit---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member


Congrats on your great buy! Enjoy BWV (we sure do!!!)

Evey =)


----------



## dbs1228

mjc2003 said:


> Lot's of people getting their ROFR answer from end of Feb, 2/22-2/27, we went to ROFR 2/24, I'm really hoping we get an answer by the end of the week!  Looks like Disney is suddenly taking more like 20-25 days....



Seems like ROFR comes in waves but I seem to have noticed that TSS listings are finding out in that 21 - 25 day mark.  Fidelity has responded to several people that ROFR is taking the* FULL 30 days* and you will hear at or around the 30 time frame.  I think even if it is on their desk back from ROFR I do not think they have the staff to go through all of them nor the time, and to contact people.  The closer it gets the busier they get.  There certainly is a back log everywhere!


----------



## Buckeye Bob

210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 2011 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24), member.

We're hoping to hear within the next couple of days and surprise the children with the news that we added on!  

Passed ROFR 3/20!!!


----------



## JimMIA

dbs1228 said:


> Seems like ROFR comes in waves but I seem to have noticed that TSS listings are finding out in that 21 - 25 day mark.  Fidelity has responded to several people that ROFR is taking the* FULL 30 days* and you will hear at or around the 30 time frame.  I think even if it is on their desk back from ROFR I do not think they have the staff to go through all of them nor the time, and to contact people.  The closer it gets the busier they get.  There certainly is a back log everywhere!


I suspect there is no difference in the amount of time DVC takes for ROFR from broker to broker.  Where there might be delays would be *a)* in the timeliness of submission of the contract to DVC, and *b)* in the turnaround time at the broker between DVC making a decision and the broker notifying the parties.

I've only dealt with TTS (both buying and selling) and they have been very prompt with all aspects of all the contracts we've done through them.

Good luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## EWL

Waiting:

ewl---------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 2011 pts, 13 borrowed 2012 pts, 87 2012 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (submitted 3/17)


----------



## shonadamson

Waiting went to ROFR today March 18th.

150pts.  SSR March UY 40 '11 all '12 points $52 pp  Buyer pays closing and mf's on remaing '11 points.


----------



## Donald is #1

DizMagic, wink13, awatt, ord2koa, Buckeye Bob, ewl, shonadamson, good luck with your contracts! 

tayloratc, Joey7295, thanks for the update! 

MoonPet, hacknsuit, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
*hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
*MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
*MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22) *

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24), member*
*ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (submitted 3/17)*

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3) member


*WAITING - BLT:*
KingRichard------- 150 BLT(sub 3/10)
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15) 


*WAITING - BWV:*
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8)
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15) member
*ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17) member *



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11) member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts
*wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)* 


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28) member
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11) member, Fidelity
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4)
*awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/16)*
*shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18)* 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
saintstickets----------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4) member, Fidelity
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)
*DizMagic------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17) Fidelity*


----------



## mygr8kdz

Add us to the list!

BWV 250 pts, March UY, $50 per point, all 2011 points and going forward, buyer pays closing and MF, new member

Submitted to Disney 3/17 - may the luck of the Irish be with us


----------



## mikeandkarla

Had to join in on the fun.  100 pt BWV Apr uy, all 2011 points, $70 a point.  Buyer pays 2011 mf, seller pays closing.  Current member.

As a side note, I used Fidelity and found them to be outstanding.  They were easy to contact, and returned my calls promptly.  I submitted an offer and got a response in 10 minutes that the seller accepted.  Offer submitted 3-16, sent to Disney for rofr on 3-18.  Couldn't be happier with the service.


----------



## awatt

awatt said:


> We passed rofr on 3/16:
> 
> 150 ssr sept uy, $65, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, no points till 2012,  stripped contract,submitted 2/22
> 
> After seeing some recent purchases we probably paid a little too much. But Sept UY has been hard to find and I already had been  turned down on a lower  offer on another contract



I think my original post was unclear.

Submitted 2/22, passed ROFR 3/16


----------



## lowe@massed.net

awatt said:


> I think my original post was unclear.
> 
> Submitted 2/22, passed ROFR 3/16



Congrat's awatt!    Welcome home to SSR!


----------



## Joey7295

Add another contract for me.  VB Oct use year, 150 pts, $35/pt, buyer pays closing and 2011 MFs.  150 pts 2009, 150 pts 2010, 150 pts 2011


----------



## DVCconvert

Joey7295 said:


> Add another contract for me.  VB Oct use year, 150 pts, $35/pt, buyer pays closing and 2011 MFs.  150 pts 2009, 150 pts 2010, 150 pts 2011



Sweet! Good deal


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Joey7295 said:


> Add another contract for me.  VB Oct use year, 150 pts, $35/pt, buyer pays closing and 2011 MFs.  150 pts 2009, 150 pts 2010, 150 pts 2011



Wow, Joey - another jewel in your crown!    Have you made the 1000 point club yet?


----------



## Klp

This ROFR database has been a great resource! We are purchasing our first contracts and are so excited!

Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, seller pays mfs (only 8 2011 pts), buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)

Klp-------60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays mfs (all 2011) and closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)


Thanks!


----------



## Klp

This ROFR database has been a great resource! We are purchasing our first contracts and are so excited!

Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, seller pays mfs (only 8 2011 pts), buyer pays closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)

Klp-------60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays mfs (all 2011) and closing (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)


Thanks!


----------



## Donald is #1

mygr8kdz, mikeandkarla, Joey7295, good luck with your contracts! 

awatt, thanks for the update! 

Klp, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
*awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
*Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
*Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
*MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22) *

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24), member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (submitted 3/17)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3) member


*WAITING - BLT:*
KingRichard------- 150 BLT(sub 3/10)
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15) 


*WAITING - BWV:*
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8)
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15) member
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17) member 
*mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 3/17) non-member*
*mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18) member, Fidelity*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11) member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9) 


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28) member
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11) member, Fidelity
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4)
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18) 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
*Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
saintstickets----------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4) member, Fidelity
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)
DizMagic------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17) Fidelity


----------



## JWG

Truly testing the new deadline on the new resale rules.

We're waiting on:
JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member


----------



## Donald is #1

awatt said:


> I think my original post was unclear.
> 
> Submitted 2/22, passed ROFR 3/16



oops sorry about that!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

JWG said:


> Truly testing the new deadline on the new resale rules.
> 
> We're waiting on:
> JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member



Way to go! Best of luck!


----------



## MsRem

ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22) 



Incorrect.   Has been sent to Disney for ROFR.  Still waiting to hear back.  This doesnt bode well at all  Im already superstitious enough......

Unless you know something I don't?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MsRem said:


> ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
> MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22)
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.   Has been sent to Disney for ROFR.  Still waiting to hear back.  This doesnt bode well at all  Im already superstitious enough......



Here's some pixie dust to help overcome that post!   

That's a nice contract - good luck!


----------



## dbs1228

JWG said:


> Truly testing the new deadline on the new resale rules.
> 
> We're waiting on:
> JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member



Good luck!  We have been looking at adding on about 50 points BLT and Aug UY wish I had seen it!  Now the waiting begins!


----------



## JWG

dbs1228 said:


> Good luck!  We have been looking at adding on about 50 points BLT and Aug UY wish I had seen it!  Now the waiting begins!



August at BLT is not a common use year.  We missed, I think, two others for sure, already sale pending.  There was one through our reseller that didn't have '10 or most of '11 points that would have saved us $400, but we missed it.  At least at $105 per point I feel mostly confident it will pass ROFR.

We've been watching since the announcement and trying to find 75 or fewer points in August has been quite the challenge.  We almost bit on 100, but it was just too many and too much.


----------



## Joey7295

lowe@massed.net said:


> Wow, Joey - another jewel in your crown!    Have you made the 1000 point club yet?



Just short with 940.  Almost there.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

lowe@massed.net said:


> Wow, Joey - another jewel in your crown!    Have you made the 1000 point club yet?





Joey7295 said:


> Just short with 940.  Almost there.



Well, what the heck - might as well go for the whole enchilada! 

I have to ask - how do you use all those points? Do you treat family and friends? Rent out a bunch?  Take long vacations?  Stay in Grand Villas?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## s830632

We just submitted our contract (well TTS is supposed to be submitting it for ROFR today) for AKV, 350points, Aug use year.  $69/per point, we pay all closing, 10's points are all in reservation status, 350 points available in August.  I wish I had seen this post before I bid the contract though, I only saw one pass that was less than $69 a point.  I hope the fact that the points for this year are in reservation status will help.  What do you guys thing?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

s830632 said:


> We just submitted our contract (well TTS is supposed to be submitting it for ROFR today) for AKV, 350points, Aug use year.  $69/per point, we pay all closing, 10's points are all in reservation status, 350 points available in August.  I wish I had seen this post before I bid the contract though, I only saw one pass that was less than $69 a point.  I hope the fact that the points for this year are in reservation status will help.  What do you guys thing?



The only thing Disney has ROFR'd at all since January (that has been reported here) is BCV, so I don't think you have anything to worry about at all.  Looks like you got a great deal.


----------



## dbs1228

JWG said:


> August at BLT is not a common use year.  We missed, I think, two others for sure, already sale pending.  There was one through our reseller that didn't have '10 or most of '11 points that would have saved us $400, but we missed it.  At least at $105 per point I feel mostly confident it will pass ROFR.
> 
> We've been watching since the announcement and trying to find 75 or fewer points in August has been quite the challenge.  We almost bit on 100, but it was just too many and too much.



Good find!  Makes me happy that we split our add-on contract last year to 60 and 65 point contracts just in case down the road we feel we have too many points!


----------



## Donald is #1

JWG, s830632, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24), member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (submitted 3/17)
*s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing* 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mjc2003---------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3) member


*WAITING - BLT:*
KingRichard------- 150 BLT(sub 3/10)
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15) 
*JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member* 


*WAITING - BWV:*
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8)
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15) member
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17) member 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 3/17) non-member
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18) member, Fidelity


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11) member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9) 
*MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22) *



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
jupers--------------- 142 SSR (Apr) $??, all '11 pts
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28) member
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11) member, Fidelity
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4)
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18) 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
saintstickets----------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4) member, Fidelity
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)
DizMagic------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17) Fidelity


----------



## Donald is #1

MsRem said:


> ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
> MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22)
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.   Has been sent to Disney for ROFR.  Still waiting to hear back.  This doesnt bode well at all  Im already superstitious enough......
> 
> Unless you know something I don't?



Argh!!! Sorry about that!


----------



## MsRem

Donald is #1 said:


> Argh!!! Sorry about that!



Thanks for updating it!


----------



## disneylover1959

Thank you, Donald for sharing this information with us!  This is a lot of work on your part and it is really appreciated!


----------



## ORD2KOA

Passed ROFR today.   One down, one to go!!

OKW - extended (2057):
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)


----------



## Buckeye Fan

ORD2KOA said:


> Passed ROFR today.   One down, one to go!!
> 
> OKW - extended (2057):
> ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24)



Congrats!!!


----------



## jstarcze

Passed ROFR today.

70 BLT (Feb) $94 0 '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts Seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing. sub 2/24


----------



## jstarcze

Passed ROFR today.

70 BLT (Feb) $94 0 '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts Seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing. sub 2/24


----------



## disney11fan

why are there closing cost on a resale? who makes that money? 

can't you make a deal with the person and go as there guest and pay them directly ?

am I missing something.


----------



## disney11fan

Test


----------



## lowe@massed.net

jstarcze said:


> Passed ROFR today.
> 
> 70 BLT (Feb) $94 0 '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts Seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing. sub 2/24



Congratulations on passing ROFR!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

disney11fan said:


> why are there closing cost on a resale? who makes that money?
> 
> can't you make a deal with the person and go as there guest and pay them directly ?
> 
> am I missing something.



Resale is purchasing the actual DVC real estate interest.  Closing costs are for county recording fees and such as well as to Disney for paperwork etc.

Going as a guest is renting a reservation from a current owner.  Resale is becoming the owner.


----------



## disney11fan

thanks for taking the time to explain it. i never knew it was so involved. i never knew that there was recording fees with the county.sounds like it's just like purchasing a house.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

*Passed*
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all 2011 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)

*Waiting*
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all 2011 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all 2010, 2011 and 2012 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all 2010, 2011 and 2012 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all 2010, 2011 and 2012 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7)

Wish me luck on my OKW contracts. Little nervous they may not pass. Purchased all 3 from the same seller, and when we made the offer, the seller didn't realize that they had 2010 points. Had to sign an addendum to the contract, which went to Disney last week. Just found out today that the 120 pointer submitted on 2/24 passed, so we must be at the end of Feb on ROFR. 

Best of luck to all who are waiting and to my beloved Buckeyes!!!


----------



## KY4Disney

Waiting (submitted 3/20)

VB- $44 UY-April 150 points, all '11 and '12 points.  Buyer pays closing costs and mf.

Please wish us luck.  This is our first DVC property and I am so excited.


----------



## bookwormde

Buckeye Fan

OKW has been going through in the 40's so unless they get agressive with ROFR all the sudden, you should be OK

bookwormde


----------



## s830632

Good Luck KY4Disney!  Like you this is my first time doing this, so I'm going to be on pins and needles until I hear back from Disney.

I'm kind of surprised that I didn't see more people post that they submitted a contract over the weekend, since the deadline before disney changed the rules was yesterday.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Buckeye Fan said:


> *Passed*
> Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all 2011 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
> 
> *Waiting*
> Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all 2011 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3)
> Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all 2010, 2011 and 2012 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7)
> Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all 2010, 2011 and 2012 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7)
> Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all 2010, 2011 and 2012 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7)





KY4Disney said:


> Waiting (submitted 3/20) VB- $44 UY-April 150 points, all '11 and '12 points.  Buyer pays closing costs and mf.
> 
> Please wish us luck.  This is our first DVC property and I am so excited.



Congrat's on your sale, Buckeye and good luck to you and KY4 with your new contracts. The ROFR phase is the hardest. Hang in there!


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Just found out yesterday that we passed ROFR!

210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 2011 points, all 2012 points, buyer pays closing, buyer/seller split MF (sub 2/24), (passed 3/20) member


----------



## MsRem

Just got the email this morning that we passed ROFR!    Now waiting on the estoppels and closing ppwk.   Another couple of weeks to go!

Pertinent info: 

200 OKW (Spt) - 194 for '10, 200 for '11 and forward; $45 pp; Fidelity; Sent to Disney 2/22 and found out we passed 3/21


----------



## shaylih

50 BLT(Feb) $96, 0 2011 points, 0 2012 points

(sub 2/24), (passed 3/20) 

Now we have a total of 210 BLT points!


----------



## DVCconvert

KY4Disney said:


> Waiting (submitted 3/20)
> 
> VB- $44 UY-April 150 points, all '11 and '12 points.  Buyer pays closing costs and mf.
> 
> Please wish us luck.  This is our first DVC property and I am so excited.



Good Luck KY4Disney! 
Here's some extra pixie dust....

That's a good price. I assume you've been to DVB before?
If you have any questions, make sure to vist the Misc board and look for the VB adoration thread.


----------



## mjc2003

Just found out we passed as well!  Phew!  

200 BCV, 200 banked from 2010, April UY, $84 pp.  Now we get to wait for closing docs, etc, and get to write a really big check!  Now we will keep our fingers crossed that we can still get a room in late Oct or early Nov, but one step at a time!


----------



## DVCconvert

mjc2003 said:


> Just found out we passed as well!  Phew!
> 
> 200 BCV, 200 banked from 2010, April UY, $84 pp.  Now we get to wait for closing docs, etc, and get to write a really big check!  Now we will keep our fingers crossed that we can still get a room in late Oct or early Nov, but one step at a time!



*Congratulations  mjc2003!!!*

I won't say...
we told ya so  

BUT, I've very happy for you!


----------



## jupers

OMG!!! We passed!

SSR 142 Points...$48 per point. April use year. All 11 points and going forward. Buyer pays closing..seller pays MF!!!!!


----------



## mjc2003

DVCconvert said:


> *
> I won't say...
> we told ya so
> 
> BUT, I've very happy for you! *


*


You can say it, you told me so!  I posted my anxiety-ridden thoughts on these boards for the last 26 days; thank you for putting up with me!*


----------



## DVCconvert

mjc2003 said:


> You can say it, you told me so!  I posted my anxiety-ridden thoughts on these boards for the last 26 days; thank you for putting up with me!



That hasn't required any effort. It's been a pleasure to read your insightful and well reasoned comments.

I'm glad they didn't drag it out any longer for you!


----------



## FindingFigment

jupers said:


> OMG!!! We passed!
> 
> SSR 142 Points...$48 per point. April use year. All 11 points and going forward. Buyer pays closing..seller pays MF!!!!!



Oh wow!  Congratulations Jupers!  What a great price!!  I guess being a rude, non-serious, bottom-feeder really paid off, huh?     I'm soooo happy for you!


----------



## soxyes

Woo Hoo!!! We just passed as well... 

160 points SSR, $50, Feb UY, 2 '11, all forward, Fidelity, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing, submitted 2/28, passed 3/21


----------



## jupers

Awesome Soxyes...are you a red sox fan?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

jupers said:


> OMG!!! We passed!
> 
> SSR 142 Points...$48 per point. April use year. All 11 points and going forward. Buyer pays closing..seller pays MF!!!!!



Finally!    Welcome home to the SSR family, jupers! Great contract!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

mjc2003 said:


> Just found out we passed as well!  Phew!
> 
> 200 BCV, 200 banked from 2010, April UY, $84 pp.  Now we get to wait for closing docs, etc, and get to write a really big check!  Now we will keep our fingers crossed that we can still get a room in late Oct or early Nov, but one step at a time!



Hurray mjc2003!   Crossing my fingers for you for that fall trip! Welcome home!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

shaylih said:


> 50 BLT(Feb) $96, 0 2011 points, 0 2012 points
> 
> (sub 2/24), (passed 3/20)
> 
> Now we have a total of 210 BLT points!



Congrat's shaylih!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Buckeye Bob said:


> Just found out yesterday that we passed ROFR!
> 
> 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 2011 points, all 2012 points, buyer pays closing, buyer/seller split MF (sub 2/24), (passed 3/20) member



Nice, Bob!    Congratulations!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

MsRem said:


> Just got the email this morning that we passed ROFR!    Now waiting on the estoppels and closing ppwk.   Another couple of weeks to go!
> 
> Pertinent info:
> 
> 200 OKW (Spt) - 194 for '10, 200 for '11 and forward; $45 pp; Fidelity; Sent to Disney 2/22 and found out we passed 3/21



Woo hoo, MsRem!    Welcome home!


----------



## jupers

Hey Lowe@massed...I'm in northeastern MA


----------



## Buckeye Bob

lowe@massed.net said:


> Nice, Bob!    Congratulations!



Thanks!  We're adding on at AKV with the long term goal of giving our contracts to our two children (we figure we better be nice to them since one day they will be choosing our nursing home!).  

Good luck with your ROFR at BWV!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

jupers said:


> Hey Lowe@massed...I'm in northeastern MA



Well, we have at least two things in common, then!


----------



## soxyes

jupers said:


> Awesome Soxyes...are you a red sox fan?



Nope, it's the Chicago White Sox..."And you can put it on the board....YESSSSSSS!"


----------



## Donald is #1

ord2koa, Buckeye Fan, congratulations on selling your contract! 

jstarcze, Buckeye Bob, MsRem, shaylih, mjc2003, jupers, soxyes, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Buckeye Fan, KY4Disney, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
*Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member*




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
*mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
*jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)*
*shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
*MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) *



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
*ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
*Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)*
*jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)*
*soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (submitted 3/17)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3) member


*WAITING - BLT:*
KingRichard------- 150 BLT(sub 3/10)
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15) 
JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8)
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15) member
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17) member 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 3/17) non-member
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18) member, Fidelity


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11) member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9) 
*Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7)*
*Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7)*
*Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11) member, Fidelity
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4)
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18) 
*Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20)*



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
saintstickets----------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4) member, Fidelity
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)
DizMagic------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17) Fidelity


----------



## Donald is #1

*Everyone, for the next month or so, please make sure that you include your submital for ROFR date when you post a "waiting for ROFR" or passed ROFR (unless as of today, you are already on the waiting list).  With the changes in rules that starts today, I would like to separate resales that occur after today from those submitted prior.*


----------



## dbs1228




----------



## SanDeeKath

Donald is #1 said:


> *Everyone, for the next month or so, please make sure that you include your submital for ROFR date when you post a "waiting for ROFR" or passed ROFR (unless as of today, you are already on the waiting list).  With the changes in rules that starts today, I would like to separate resales that occur after today from those submitted prior.*



Great idea!  I am curious to see what happens to the prices.  I can't believe SSR is going for $50 (pre-March 20th).  That's almost Vero Beach levels with 1/2 the MFs and a much longer contract.  What's happened???

Katherine


----------



## Dawn16

Just got the call that we passed.  150 BWV June UY $56 pp no '11 pts.  Submitted 2/25, passed 3/22.  Members.  Not quite as sweet a deal as some have gotten but we're happy with it and are thrilled to be BWV owners! Good luck to the rest of you still waiting


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Dawn16 said:


> Just got the call that we passed.  150 BWV June UY $56 pp no '11 pts.  Submitted 2/25, passed 3/22.  Members.  Not quite as sweet a deal as some have gotten but we're happy with it and are thrilled to be BWV owners! Good luck to the rest of you still waiting



I think that's a great deal, Dawn.  Congrat's from another MA person and soon-to-be BWV neighbor. We went into ROFR for our contract on 3/1.


----------



## 3girlsfun

I hope I'm doing this correctly, if not, let ne know.

OKW- 150 pts, $55/pt. 132 2010, all 2011 pts. Sent to ROFR march 16th.


----------



## Dawn16

lowe@massed.net said:


> I think that's a great deal, Dawn.  Congrat's from another MA person and soon-to-be BWV neighbor. We went into ROFR for our contract on 3/1.




Thanks!  You should be hearing soon as well then, so good luck.  Seems like they're not taking the full 30 days lately.  Did you say previously you were from the Leominster area?  I lived in Orange (a little further out Rte. 2) until my early teens and still have family there who we visit.  We're in Arlington now.


----------



## fers31

Donald is #1 said:


> *Everyone, for the next month or so, please make sure that you include your submital for ROFR date when you post a "waiting for ROFR" or passed ROFR (unless as of today, you are already on the waiting list).  With the changes in rules that starts today, I would like to separate resales that occur after today from those submitted prior.*



Great idea!


----------



## Joey7295

Nothing after 3/20 yet?


----------



## ORD2KOA

Donald is #1 said:


> ord2koa, Buckeye Fan, congratulations on selling your contract!


 
Thanks, but you know, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed until the papers are signed and I have that check in my hand.    The pessimist in me feels like we went out on a limb buying another one before this one has sold, but the optimist says, well, it just means we'll have more points.


----------



## ORD2KOA

SanDeeKath said:


> I can't believe SSR is going for $50 (pre-March 20th). That's almost Vero Beach levels with 1/2 the MFs and a much longer contract. What's happened???
> 
> Katherine


 
I think it's the economy.  There are still an awful lot of people out of work.  I think that for some, if they can get something for their DVC contract and not be stuck with the MFs and the cost of vacations, they have one less worry.

Some of the prices I've seen on the lists are just crazy and I think only a distressed seller or one in the middle of a divorce or something would let their points go so cheap.


----------



## jake&samsmom

jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)

Just heard that we passed today 3/23/11!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

jake&samsmom said:


> jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
> 
> Just heard that we passed today 3/23/11!



Bravo and Welcome Home!    That's 21 days.  I'm at day 23 and on pins and needles.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

jake&samsmom said:


> jake&samsmom-------- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2)
> 
> Just heard that we passed today 3/23/11!



 *Welcome home!!!*


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Just received notice that our second SSR contract passed ROFR. We are the sellers. It was submitted on 3/3. We're into March!!!


----------



## DVCconvert

> It was submitted on 3/3. We're into March!!!



Buckeye Fan - was that thru TTS?
I'm waiting on 2 contracts (I'm the buyer) submitted on 3/6....and I'd like to get to the check writing part of the deal!


----------



## dbs1228

Looks like we are around the 3 week process, we are a week behind but lets see if Fidelty will notify us when it passes or wait the 30 day like they have been telling everyone!  We will see.  Congrats Buckeye Fan!  We are selling also and it feels like forever since we passed (only 6 days lol) and still no closing docs to sign.  They are saying another week!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

We are being told 3 weeks for closing docs! For these title companies, it's an all out blitz!


----------



## Joey7295

Buckeye Fan, just curious, did you use Fidelity?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Buckeye Fan said:


> Just received notice that our second SSR contract passed ROFR. We are the sellers. It was submitted on 3/3. We're into March!!!



Great news, Buckeye!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Just now heard that we passed ROFR.   

BWV 150 points, Oct. UY $65/point. All points coming on 10/1/11.  Buyer pays closing costs and MF. Submitted 3/1, passed 3/23, TSS.

Now we wait to close and get those points into our account so we can rebook our December trip (fingers crossed). We're hoping for a Boardwalk view studio.  

We've gone from frequent DVC renters to owners of two contracts in less than three months!


----------



## DVCconvert

lowe@massed.net said:


> Just now heard that we passed ROFR.   ......
> We've gone from frequent DVC renters to owners of two contracts in less than three months!



 Excellent News!! Congrats & WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Joey7295 said:


> Buckeye Fan, just curious, did you use Fidelity?



No, did not use Fidelity. Just sent you a PM.


----------



## jake&samsmom

Congrats, Buckeye and lowe!!!!


----------



## dbs1228

Buckeye Fan said:


> We are being told 3 weeks for closing docs! For these title companies, it's an all out blitz!



WOW 3 weeks, 6 days ago the time frame was 12 days!  It is an all out blitz! 

 Now I am really concerned with the contract we are buying!  If it takes the full 30 days for ROFR and another 3 - 4 weeks to GET closing docs and another 2 -4 weeks to get the points in the system we will be mid-June before we have access to those points and our booking deadline is May 31st!  We also have 2009 points!  I really did not think when  our offer was excepted 3/2 that the May 31st banking deadline would even be an issue!

Wonder what happens (if anything) if the contract does not close within the 60 days it states it is suppose to?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dbs1228 said:


> WOW 3 weeks, 6 days ago the time frame was 12 days!  It is an all out blitz!
> 
> Now I am really concerned with the contract we are buying!  If it takes the full 30 days for ROFR and another 3 - 4 weeks to GET closing docs and another 2 -4 weeks to get the points in the system we will be mid-June before we have access to those points and our booking deadline is May 31st!  We also have 2009 points!  I really did not think when  our offer was excepted 3/2 that the May 31st banking deadline would even be an issue!
> 
> Wonder what happens (if anything) if the contract does not close within the 60 days it states it is suppose to?



dbs, I'm not sure which reseller you're working with, but the TSS said I should have my closing documents in about 6 days. On my last contract, it took less than 10 days for my points to be in my account after we closed. I think the time frame you've described is longer than it will turn out to be, especially since your contract states that you will close within 60 days. It seems to me that you should be all set before May 31st, but to be on the safe side, you might want to talk to your reseller about your time constraints and see if they can expedite things for you. 

Good luck, I know how stressful it is to be waiting for all the pieces to fall into place. Hang in there!


----------



## MrChris

MrChris said:


> 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
> 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member



These passed today ...


----------



## dbs1228

We are selling 1 contract through TSS and it has been 6 days since we passed ROFR and we were told 12 days to get closing docs.  Not too worried about that contract, we have dealt with TSS before.  I concerned with the contract we are buying because it is 3 weeks behind in time frame.  I know it will all work out!  I will stay on top of it, at least it has to be back from dvc by 4/11* ish*!

Congrats on your contract lowe@massed!  It is exciting and addicting!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

MrChris said:


> 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2) member
> 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2) member





MrChris said:


> These passed today ...



Congratulations, MrChris and WELCOME HOME!  Good luck on your pending SSR contract too!   

Looks like this is the day to hear about contracts submitted for ROFR in early-March!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dbs1228 said:


> Congrats on your contract lowe@massed!  It is exciting and addicting!



You can say that again, dbs!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Dawn16 said:


> Thanks!  You should be hearing soon as well then, so good luck.  Seems like they're not taking the full 30 days lately.  Did you say previously you were from the Leominster area?  I lived in Orange (a little further out Rte. 2) until my early teens and still have family there who we visit.  We're in Arlington now.



Yes - Lunenburg - and I just heard tonight that we passed!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Congrats, everybody!   I submitted (as a buyer) 3 OKW contracts on 3/7, so I hope Disney hurries up already! 

dbs1228, I really don't think you have anything to worry about (in terms of time lines). If anything, Disney will be trying to get through the back-log so they can get back to normal. Once you close, if you are close, I would give them a call and ask them if/what you can do. I've read where they've made exceptions before, but I'm not sure if it's a standard practice of not.


----------



## JWG

I'm intrigued by the return to a 3 week window on ROFR.  Was there an initial surge in resales after the announcement, then a lull and now a 2nd surge as the deadline approached?  Did this allow Disney to catch up on ROFR for this "mid-term" sales in later February and early March?

The closing timeframe is interesting.  Our contract signed 3/18 and submitted 3/19 stipulates a 4/29 close.  If we don't here on ROFR until 4/19, we could miss the 4/29 close if really 12 days.


----------



## ORD2KOA

Buckeye Fan said:


> We are being told 3 weeks for closing docs! For these title companies, it's an all out blitz!



We were notified on Sunday (3/20) that the contract we're selling passed ROFR.  I got the closing papers this afternoon (3/23) and as soon as I can get to a notary, will be sending them to the title company.  TTS is our broker, *** is handling the escrow and closing.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

ORD2KOA said:


> We were notified on Sunday (3/20) that the contract we're selling passed ROFR.  I got the closing papers this afternoon (3/23) and as soon as I can get to a notary, will be sending them to the title company.  TTS is our broker, *** is handling the escrow and closing.



Fortunately, I am in no hurry. However, it says they are waiting on the estoppels info from Disney to prepare the docs. I am sure given the volume, they are overestimating the wait time, just like a restaurant!


----------



## ORD2KOA

Buckeye Fan said:


> . I am sure given the volume, they are overestimating the wait time, just like a restaurant!


 
I think that's right.  Better to overestimate and keep us all calmer as we watch our calendars.


----------



## VickiVoice

Buckeye Fan said:


> Fortunately, I am in no hurry. However, it says they are waiting on the estoppels info from Disney to prepare the docs. I am sure given the volume, they are overestimating the wait time, just like a restaurant!


We passed ROFR on 3/13 and were told 12-15 days for docs.  Still nothing.  (sigh...)  My friend passed ROFR with TTS on 3/11 and got her closing docs on 3/18.  (We are waiting on Timeshare Title & More.)  Sometimes they overestimate the wait time, sometimes they hit it right on!  

Gonna need lots of pixie dust to get something booked for that first week in June, I'm afraid.  We have lots of 2009 points to use.  In the e-mail age, I forgot how excruciating it can be to wait for the snail mail to come every day!   

Sending everyone speedy thoughts!!!


----------



## dbs1228

ORD2KOA said:


> We were notified on Sunday (3/20) that the contract we're selling passed ROFR.  I got the closing papers this afternoon (3/23) and as soon as I can get to a notary, will be sending them to the title company.  TTS is our broker, *** is handling the escrow and closing.



That is *great*!  Ok now I really cannot figure it out.  We passed ROFR (seller) on 3/17 also TSS and still nothing, no closing docs.  I wonder what their methods are?  Oh well I will keep checking!


----------



## saintstickets

Take us off the wait list!  Passed ROFR today!
50 pts @ VWL - Mar UY - 30 banked 2010 pts, all 2011 & 2012 pts
$65/pt - Buyer pays closing - Seller pays 2011 MF - Fidelity - Current Member

Timeline:
2/23 (Wed) - Called Sharon @ Fidelity about new contract listed @ $75/pt.  Made offer of $65/pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2011 MF.  Rec'd call back within 15 minutes that seller accepted offer.
2/28 (Mon) - Rec'd contract via email.  Delayed receiving due to incorrect email address.
3/01 (Tue) - Faxed signed contract back to Fidelity
3/04 (Fri) - Rec'd email that contract had been submitted to Disney
3/09 (Wed) - Rec'd copies of seller signed contracts
3/24 (Thur) - Rec'd email that contract was waived from ROFR

Not bad...20 days from submission to passing ROFR.  Should receive closing documents within 15 days.  It will take Title company another 15 days to process.  Points should be in the system 5 to 7 days later.


----------



## Dawn16

lowe@massed.net said:


> Yes - Lunenburg - and I just heard tonight that we passed!




Awesome!  Congrats to another new Massachusetts BWV owner  

I have a friend in Lunenburg actually.  Small World.


----------



## ORD2KOA

dbs1228 said:


> That is *great*! Ok now I really cannot figure it out. We passed ROFR (seller) on 3/17 also TSS and still nothing, no closing docs. I wonder what their methods are? Oh well I will keep checking!


 
We're also the seller on this one.  Maybe it's time to check with ***?


----------



## DVCconvert

Passed Rofr on another one!  Please move this one off the waiting list:

210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 

Submitted on 03/06/11
Passed rofr  03/24/11


----------



## lowe@massed.net

saintstickets said:


> Take us off the wait list!  Passed ROFR today!
> 50 pts @ VWL - Mar UY - 30 banked 2010 pts, all 2011 & 2012 pts
> $65/pt - Buyer pays closing - Seller pays 2011 MF - Fidelity - Current Member



Congratulations, Bill and WELCOME HOME!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

DVCconvert said:


> Passed Rofr on another one!  Please move this one off the waiting list:
> 
> 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
> 
> Submitted on 03/03/11
> Passed rofr  03/24/11



Wow!  They're flying fast and furious!  Congratulations on this contract, too.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Dawn16 said:


> Awesome!  Congrats to another new Massachusetts BWV owner
> 
> I have a friend in Lunenburg actually.  Small World.



I may know them - I've lived here all my life and it's a small town. I may have even taught them.


----------



## skylynx

Our 25 point add on at VWL passed ROFR. $84 pt. April use year. All '11 points coming. Buyer paid closing costs. 

Time frame:

Bid on contract 3/4 Bid accepted and contracts sent to us 3/4.
Retured by fax 3/4, overnighted deposit check and original docs 3/4
Contract sent to ROFR 3/5
Passed ROFR 3/24

TSS has been GREAT communication-wise throughout this process! Fingers crossed the closing docs come and things go as smoothly as they have thus far!


----------



## DVCconvert

Another one passed ROFR !

150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 

Submitted 03/06/11
Passed 03/24/11


----------



## dbs1228

ORD2KOA said:


> We're also the seller on this one.  Maybe it's time to check with ***?



I called today as a matter of fact and they said yes we have all the paper work we need but did not give a time line.  I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact we are selling VGC and maybe something different they have to do with Calif.?  I will wait a few more days and call again with more specific questions if I do not hear.  BTW they were very nice, I just did not want to bother them with to many questions rather have them working on my contract


----------



## lowe@massed.net

skylynx said:


> Our 25 point add on at VWL passed ROFR. $84 pt. April use year. All '11 points coming. Buyer paid closing costs.



  That's great, skylynx!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

DVCconvert said:


> Another one passed ROFR !
> 
> 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
> 
> Submitted 03/06/11
> Passed 03/24/11



 Way to go! That's an awesome one. A couple of years ago when I got mine at $60, I thought I was getting the most awesome deal in the world. No one thought it would pass. Look what a difference a couple of years make! 

Mine should be coming in soon. Submitted 3 contracts for OKW on 3/7. Keeping fingers crossed.

Congratulations!


----------



## DisDad07

Just heard we PASSED

210pts OKW (sept) $52 pt  All '10 pts and all '11pts
buyer pays closing and mf

submitted: 3/3/11
passed:   3/24/11


----------



## lowe@massed.net

DisDad07 said:


> Just heard we PASSED
> 
> 210pts OKW (sept) $52 pt  All '10 pts and all '11pts
> buyer pays closing and mf
> 
> submitted: 3/3/11
> passed:   3/24/11



Nice one, DisDad!  WELCOME HOME!


----------



## DVCconvert

Buckeye Fan said:


> Way to go! That's an awesome one. A couple of years ago when I got mine at $60, I thought I was getting the most awesome deal in the world. No one thought it would pass. Look what a difference a couple of years make!
> 
> Mine should be coming in soon. Submitted 3 contracts for OKW on 3/7. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Congratulations!



Thanks Buckeye Fan!
$60 would have been a good price!  I'm thrilled, as we've become "hooked" on VB's beach cottages...and those do suck up some points!

I bet you'll proably hear tomorrow!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

DVCconvert said:


> Thanks Buckeye Fan!
> $60 would have been a good price!  I'm thrilled, as we've become "hooked" on VB's beach cottages...and those do suck up some points!
> 
> I bet you'll proably hear tomorrow!



I hope. Disney needs to put me out of my misery, since I'm already on pins and needles over the darn OSU & KY game tomorrow night. I freely have to admit, though, if KY beats us, there're my 2nd favorite team, and I'd like to see them go all the way. This week has been like watching paint dry.


----------



## himickey

Hi,

We are new to DVC and just closed on our contract last week.   We closoed on OKW - 150 pts - Mar UY $54/pt, passed ROFR in FEB with 150 2010 pts and all 150 2011 pts, we (buyer) paid closing and 2011 MF.  Just made a ressie for Thanksgiving week. Woooohoooo!


----------



## dbs1228

himickey said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are new to DVC and just closed on our contract last week.   We closoed on OKW - 150 pts - Mar UY $54/pt, passed ROFR in FEB with 150 2010 pts and all 150 2011 pts, we (buyer) paid closing and 2011 MF.  Just made a ressie for Thanksgiving week. Woooohoooo!



Congratulations making the ressie is the best part, aside from actually being there!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

himickey said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are new to DVC and just closed on our contract last week.   We closoed on OKW - 150 pts - Mar UY $54/pt, passed ROFR in FEB with 150 2010 pts and all 150 2011 pts, we (buyer) paid closing and 2011 MF.  Just made a ressie for Thanksgiving week. Woooohoooo!



Welcome to the DisBoards, himickey!  And most importantly...

 *Welcome home!!!*


----------



## Normangirls

We have a hitch in our plans -- details here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2685975


So, while we are technically still pending in ROFR, the whole deal seems to be falling apart.  I will update this once we decide if we are going forward.


----------



## StitchesFaiyth

I think there's just a bit of a backup because of volume on getting closing documents. At least we're on the last step. 

We passed ROFR 3/10 and received our closing documents 3/21. I'm hoping the seller gets theirs soon too. I sent everything in 3/22 so we should be done soon!

Wow. We started this process in the beginning of February.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

himickey said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are new to DVC and just closed on our contract last week.   We closoed on OKW - 150 pts - Mar UY $54/pt, passed ROFR in FEB with 150 2010 pts and all 150 2011 pts, we (buyer) paid closing and 2011 MF.  Just made a ressie for Thanksgiving week. Woooohoooo!



Welcome home, himickey!  Thanksgivings' a great time to be there.    Congratulations!


----------



## monami7

We are in the same boat.  We sent back out Closing docs on the 22nd.  Now they are saying (and they have everything from both of us) that we can't close until the 31st!  We started back in Feb too.  I am really frustrated because we have a trip planned for May 8 - 14th and I can't book (with the 2009 points that need to be used by June 1st)  until probably a week after closing.  This was a great contract for us but in all honesty I am not sure we would have gone with this if it was going to take this long.  The 2009 point were a huge bonus to us.  I really want to stop worrying about this and have it DONE!!! I need some pixie dust....And a Lapu Lapu (or 2!)


----------



## dmank

we passed ROFR yesterday.  Contract went to Disney on 3/7 so I thought this was a fast approval.
330 points at SSR, $60pp; no 2011 points; all 2012 points; Aug UY; can't close for a couple of months.


----------



## Rocknfamily

We just passed ROFR yesterday!   350 points with an August use year.  All of 2009, 2010, 2011 points. We paid $61.00 pp, and the seller paid all closing costs and the maintenance.  Very excited to close on this and start building new memories with my children. 

Thanks to all on the boards for the advice and all the great posts that help ease our purchase decision.


----------



## EmmaHattieJacob

Put in offer 3-1-11 of $58, accepted 3-2, summited to Disney 3-4, 3-18 reviewed and sent to the committee for decision, 3-24 passed paperwork being prepped 
OKW 220 pts.
350 for 2010, 220 for 2011, 220 for 2012 @ 62 per pt.
Oct. Use year


----------



## Nala2009

We passed ROFR 

Went to ROFR : March, 7
passer: March, 24

OKW 230pts, 55$/pp, We pay closing and annual


----------



## Grumpy175

finally received our closing papers yesterday.... one more step down the road


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> 190 pts at SSR, $58/pt.  380 pts 2010, 190 pts 2011 buyer pays closing and MFs.  Submitted on 3/4



Found out we passed on 3/24.  Now I'm still waiting on 2 more contracts.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Joey7295 said:


> Found out we passed on 3/24.  Now I'm still waiting on 2 more contracts.


Congrats, and  *WELCOME HOME!!!*


----------



## ORD2KOA

EmmaHattieJacob said:


> Put in offer 3-1-11 of $58, accepted 3-2, summited to Disney 3-4, 3-18 reviewed and sent to the committee for decision, 3-24 passed paperwork being prepped



Wow!!!  Very fast!! YAY YOU


----------



## MoonPet

We received our closing documents on Thursday, so, eight days from notification of passing ROFL to getting documents for us.

For those of you waiting, they're coming!


----------



## palaemon

MoonPet said:


> We received our closing documents on Thursday, so, eight days from notification of passing ROFL to getting documents for us.
> 
> For those of you waiting, they're coming!



Eight days Rolling On the Floor Laughing?


----------



## VickiVoice

palaemon said:


> Eight days Rolling On the Floor Laughing?



Now I'M ROFL!  

Thanks for the positivity MoonPet!  Today's day 13 since we found out and still waiting.  The mailman is in my neighborhood...I'm stalking him!


----------



## Goosey515

I passed ROFR March 1.  Received closing documents from *** March 11.  Closed March 17. Disney got my information March 18.  Points were available today (March 26) and I was able to make a BLT/OKW split stay for July.  It took 51 days from my offer being accepted by the seller to points being available for booking a reservation.


----------



## dbs1228

VickiVoice said:


> Now I'M ROFL!
> 
> Thanks for the positivity MoonPet!  Today's day 13 since we found out and still waiting.  The mailman is in my neighborhood...I'm stalking him!



We are on day 10 since passing ROFR and still no closing documents! We were told they would be e-mailed to us so I keep checking!

For all you basketball fans out there GO U-Conn!


----------



## VickiVoice

dbs1228 said:


> For all you basketball fans out there GO U-Conn!



Unless they meet my team in Houston...this Butler grad is all out for the dawgs!

Goosey515 - 51 days is awesome!  We're at 40 days since we made the initial offer.  When it comes to Disney vacations, I have the patience of a 6 year old!


----------



## dbs1228

VickiVoice said:


> Unless they meet my team in Houston...this Butler grad is all out for the dawgs!



You never know we are now in the final 4 as is Butler!


----------



## ORD2KOA

dbs1228 said:


> You never know we are now in the final 4 as is Butler!


 
They played one great game.   Go Bulldogs!


----------



## VickiVoice

dbs1228 said:


> You never know we are now in the final 4 as is Butler!



Woo hoo!  Great night of basketball!  Good luck!  Too bad my closing hasn't happened yet, I'm sure I could use points for a weekend in Houston!

Here's a little funny for your Sunday - my DD8 walked in during the Huskies game and asked if they have a statue of Yukon Cornelius at that school?    (a little Rudolph humor for ya...)

___________________________________


----------



## dbs1228

VickiVoice said:


> Woo hoo!  Great night of basketball!  Good luck!  Too bad my closing hasn't happened yet, I'm sure I could use points for a weekend in Houston!
> 
> Here's a little funny for your Sunday - my DD8 walked in during the Huskies game and asked if they have a statue of Yukon Cornelius at that school?    (a little Rudolph humor for ya...)
> 
> ___________________________________


----------



## MoonPet

palaemon said:


> Eight days Rolling On the Floor Laughing?



WHOOPS!!!
Clearly, that should have been ROFR, but I'll leave the error for humor purposes.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh. Bad, bad weekend. 

First, my Buckeyes lost. Eased the pain, since we lost to KY! Hope they go all the way.  Am big KY fan, just a bigger OSU fan. 

Two, we should have left for Disney on Saturday. I love going down to WDW over spring break. But, can't because DS made Freshman baseball team and we play locally this week (yes, we scrimmaged yesterday in 22 degree weather). Ugh! 

And last but not least, DH is a teacher. He and kids are off while I have to work all week. 

When I was REALLY feeling sorry for myself, I got an email from the broker saying that all 3 of our OKW contracts passed ROFR!!!  They were dated today, so hopefully some of you will hear yet today or tomorrow. Contracts were submitted on 3/7 for ROFR.


----------



## DVCconvert

Congrats Buckeye Fan!! WoooHooo!! 3 OKW contracts!!!


----------



## JimMIA

Buckeye Fan said:


> Two, we should have left for Disney on Saturday. I love going down to WDW over spring break. But, can't because DS made Freshman baseball team and we play locally this week (yes, we scrimmaged yesterday in 22 degree weather). Ugh!


Playing in cool weather is good for him -- builds character!  

I remember when the Marlins played Cleveland in miserable weather during the 1997 World Series (I think it even snowed!)...real character builder which led us to our first World Championship.


----------



## ORD2KOA

Buckeye Fan said:


> I got an email from the broker saying that all 3 of our OKW contracts passed ROFR!!!  They were dated today, so hopefully some of you will hear yet today or tomorrow. Contracts were submitted on 3/7 for ROFR.



YAY YOU!!!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Thanks, guys! I'm so excited about these contracts. We made an offer thinking only this year's points were available. Seller picked up this year's MFs, and we paid part of the closing costs. Had to sign an addendum, because the sellers actually had all 2010 points on *ALL THREE* contracts!  We now have 450 points we never expected to have. 

As for building character, he needs a lot right now. He's 15, and some days, I wonder if he will live to see 16!   He plays hockey and baseball, and could care less about the weather. Because of this, I freeze all year round, unless we have a seasonably warm spring! If anything, I'm hoping he comes to the realization that he'd rather live in FL than Ohio!  I love OH, but hate the cold weather.


----------



## dmank

Buckeye Fan said:


> Two, we should have left for Disney on Saturday. I love going down to WDW over spring break. But, can't because DS made Freshman baseball team and we play locally this week (yes, we scrimmaged yesterday in 22 degree weather). Ugh!
> 
> And last but not least, DH is a teacher. He and kids are off while I have to work all week.
> 
> When I was REALLY feeling sorry for myself, I got an email from the broker saying that all 3 of our OKW contracts passed ROFR!!!  They were dated today, so hopefully some of you will hear yet today or tomorrow. Contracts were submitted on 3/7 for ROFR.



I know how you feel - it's hard watching everyone take their spring break trips while you yourself aren't going anywhere!!  

I guess the silver lining is all those points you will soon get to use - have fun with that.  Also nice to know you still go to Disney with a teenage son.  We were worried our kids would stop wanting to go at some point, but hopefully they will always love it!!


----------



## tammymacb

tammymacb said:


> BWV - 166 points, June UY.  135 points available for '11 and all coming forward.  Seller to pay MFs on used '11 points.  Buyer pays the rest and closing.
> 
> $50 per point.



This went to Disney on 3/9 and I received word that it passed today.


----------



## wink13

Got word today, PASSED ROFR!  



wink13 said:


> 30 OKW (Sept) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  Offer 3/8 submitted for ROFR 3/9.  now just waiting.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

tammymacb said:


> BWV - 166 points, June UY.  135 points available for '11 and all coming forward.  Seller to pay MFs on used '11 points.  Buyer pays the rest and closing.
> 
> $50 per point.





tammymacb said:


> This went to Disney on 3/9 and I received word that it passed today.



Tammy!  $50/point for BWV is fantastic!    WELCOME HOME and WTG!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Buckeye Fan said:


> When I was REALLY feeling sorry for myself, I got an email from the broker saying that all 3 of our OKW contracts passed ROFR!!!  They were dated today, so hopefully some of you will hear yet today or tomorrow. Contracts were submitted on 3/7 for ROFR.



Congrat's Buckeye Fan on your 3 contracts.  How exciting!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

wink13 said:


> 30 OKW (Sept) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  Offer 3/8 submitted for ROFR 3/9.  now just waiting.





wink13 said:


> Got word today, PASSED ROFR!



Nice add-on, wink!  Congratulations!


----------



## KingRichard

Passed!

150 BLT(June) $86 per point. 150 banked from 2010, all 2011 and all 2012 points.

Buyer paid closing and 2011 MF. 

Submitted 3/10

Closing papers coming this week!


----------



## palaemon

KingRichard said:


> Passed!
> 
> 150 BLT(June) $86 per point. 150 banked from 2010, all 2011 and all 2012 points.
> 
> Buyer paid closing and 2011 MF.
> 
> Submitted 3/10
> 
> Closing papers coming this week!



 And that was_before_ 3/20. Wow.


----------



## dbs1228

KingRichard said:


> Passed!
> 
> 150 BLT(June) $86 per point. 150 banked from 2010, all 2011 and all 2012 points.
> 
> Buyer paid closing and 2011 MF.
> 
> Submitted 3/10
> 
> Closing papers coming this week!



Congratulations!  Who did you use for broker?  The contract we are selling passed ROFR on 3/16 and we finally received closing documents TODAY 12 days later!

We are also buying a contract which went to ROFR on 3/11 so I am hopping we will hear something soon!


----------



## FindingFigment

tammymacb said:


> This went to Disney on 3/9 and I received word that it passed today.



Congratulations Tammy!  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Nahanni

150 OKW (Feb) $45 per point, 150 banked 2010, 150 2011 and all going forward.  Buyer pays MF and closing.  Submitted 3/5 passed ROFR 3/22. 

Waiting for closing docs and looking forward to booking an August road trip and maybe a New Year's celebration.  

Thanks to all who provided data and answers to make our offer.


----------



## DisDad07

Congratulations king Richard thats a nice price  makes me want to buy more points if I can find them that low.


----------



## Sandisw

DisDad07 said:


> Congratulations king Richard thats a nice price  makes me want to buy more points if I can find them that low.



Me too!!!


----------



## glokitty

Passed today, my 4th contract:

glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3) member


----------



## dbs1228

Sandisw said:


> Me too!!!



Me too me too!  Just saw a BLT contract for 77.00 pp!!  If it was my UY I might have to consider it but I am already crazy to have 2 UY no way 3!


----------



## VickiVoice

dbs1228 said:


> Congratulations!  Who did you use for broker?  The contract we are selling passed ROFR on 3/16 and we finally received closing documents TODAY 12 days later!
> 
> We are also buying a contract which went to ROFR on 3/11 so I am hopping we will hear something soon!



I was wondering the same thing UConn!  Passed ROFR 3/13 and still no paperwork.  Called today and they said it "should" go out this week.  Meanwhile, my friend who passed ROFR on 3/11, got paperwork on 3/18 and closed today.


----------



## MrChris

MrChris said:


> 200 x 2 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10) member



These passed today.


----------



## dbs1228

VickiVoice said:


> I was wondering the same thing UConn!  Passed ROFR 3/13 and still no paperwork.  Called today and they said it "should" go out this week.  Meanwhile, my friend who passed ROFR on 3/11, got paperwork on 3/18 and closed today.



Ok Butler who did your friend use?  We are selling through the TSS and our closing date is set for 4/19 that is 3 weeks away and over 30 days since ROFR was waived!!!  

We are buying through Fidelity so I am hoping maybe this part of the process will be quicker with them or wishful thinking?


----------



## VickiVoice

dbs1228 said:


> Ok Butler who did your friend use?  We are selling through the TSS and our closing date is set for 4/19 that is 3 weeks away and over 30 days since ROFR was waived!!!
> 
> We are buying through Fidelity so I am hoping maybe this part of the process will be quicker with them or wishful thinking?



My friend bought through TSS...alas, I did not.  She's had luck with them with a couple resales.  Mine is never called by name on these boards, so I guess I'm not supposed to name them?  I don't think it's unreasonable yet, but it seems TSS is much quicker!  (bigger staff, I think.)  

My contract says we have to be closed by 4/15!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

KingRichard said:


> Passed!
> 
> 150 BLT(June) $86 per point. 150 banked from 2010, all 2011 and all 2012 points.
> 
> Buyer paid closing and 2011 MF.
> 
> Submitted 3/10
> 
> Closing papers coming this week!



Hurray for the King!


----------



## ORD2KOA

glokitty said:


> passed today, my 4th contract:
> 
> Glokitty---------- 30 bcv (dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf (sub 3/3) member



yay!!


----------



## dennism

300 BWV $67  (UY Aug)
19 2009 pts banked, 300 2010 pts banked, and all points going forward.  Buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.

Submitted 3/7
Passed 3/28


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dennism said:


> 300 BWV $67  (UY Aug)
> 19 2009 pts banked, 300 2010 pts banked, and all points going forward.  Buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.
> 
> Submitted 3/7
> Passed 3/28



Weclome home to the BWV family, dennism!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Nahanni said:


> 150 OKW (Feb) $45 per point, 150 banked 2010, 150 2011 and all going forward.  Buyer pays MF and closing.  Submitted 3/5 passed ROFR 3/22.
> 
> Waiting for closing docs and looking forward to booking an August road trip and maybe a New Year's celebration.
> 
> Thanks to all who provided data and answers to make our offer.



Welcome home, Nahanni!  Nice contract. You'll love OKW.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

glokitty said:


> Passed today, my 4th contract:
> 
> glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3) member



Nice, glokitty.  All four at BCV?


----------



## allardk46

Hi,

I was opened my email and noticed we passed ROFR yesterday.  Here's the contract details.

160 pts OKW (June), $55 per point, 143 points from 2011, 160 points from 2012 and on.  Buyer paid closing clost and dues for 143 points.  Sent to ROFR on 3/8, returned 3/28. 2042 contract.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

allardk46 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was opened my email and noticed we passed ROFR yesterday.  Here's the contract details.
> 
> 160 pts OKW (June), $55 per point, 143 points from 2011, 160 points from 2012 and on.  Buyer paid closing clost and dues for 143 points.  Sent to ROFR on 3/8, returned 3/28. 2042 contract.



Congrat's on adding a 3rd DVC resort, Allards!


----------



## KingRichard

dbs1228 said:


> Congratulations!  Who did you use for broker?  The contract we are selling passed ROFR on 3/16 and we finally received closing documents TODAY 12 days later!
> 
> We are also buying a contract which went to ROFR on 3/11 so I am hopping we will hear something soon!



We used Carrie at A Timeshare Broker. 

She came recommended from someone here and she was great!!

I was looking at other options and she hung in there answering all my questions and getting answers for these other resorts. 

I then did a 180 on her and said we want that BLT. lol

She brokered the deal very fast and got us a great price!

*100% recommend her!*

$77 for BLT? Now that is cheap. Looked at it last night(wow). I wonder if DVC will let that go through?


----------



## disfamily2011

Just received word from Fidelity that we passed!  
SSR 250 pts
Dec UY
All of '09 banked pts, all of '10 pts forward
Split MF's
Buyer pays closing
$54/pt
Submitted 3/15 or 3/16
Passed 3/29 (Is it just me or was that unusually quick? - maybe they're just rubber stamping these due to the volume submitted the week prior to 3/21?)

Our 1st DVC!!!


----------



## wink13

Congrats and Welcome Home!!! 



disfamily2011 said:


> Just received word from Fidelity that we passed!
> SSR 250 pts
> Dec UY
> All of '09 banked pts, all of '10 pts forward
> Split MF's
> Buyer pays closing
> $54/pt
> Submitted 3/15 or 3/16
> Passed 3/29 (Is it just me or was that unusually quick? - maybe they're just rubber stamping these due to the volume submitted the week prior to 3/21?)
> 
> Our 1st DVC!!!


----------



## shonadamson

disfamily2011 said:


> Just received word from Fidelity that we passed!
> SSR 250 pts
> Dec UY
> All of '09 banked pts, all of '10 pts forward
> Split MF's
> Buyer pays closing
> $54/pt
> Submitted 3/15 or 3/16
> Passed 3/29 (Is it just me or was that unusually quick? - maybe they're just rubber stamping these due to the volume submitted the week prior to 3/21?)
> 
> Our 1st DVC!!!



Wow I went on the 18th.  This makes me think that we could be the start of next week.


----------



## disneyfam27

Here are my updates

Sold

SSR, 150 pts Dec UY $65 pp. 39 pts from '10 and all '11 pts, buyer pays MF.  Waived on 3/15.  Not sure when it was sent, but I assume it was on 2/22, the same time I was purchasing my BVW/150 contract that I previously reported (that one passed on 3/15 also).

Purchased

OKW, 25 pts Dec UY. $70 pp.  50 points from '09-10, 25 points for '11.  buyer pays 2011 MF.  Submitted on 3/14, passed 3/29.

Oh well...add-on-itis and swap-resort-itis is in remission for the moment.   Time to start planning my next, next vacation (going to Disney in 18 DAYS!!)


----------



## dbs1228

Ok yesterday I received closing documents on our VGC sale which passed ROFR 3/16.  

Today I received e-mail we passed ROFR on our purchase.  SSR 130 points 59.00pp 260-2010 points and 130 coming Oct 1, 2011 Oct UY buyers pay closing and MF are split.  Started contract 3/4, sent to ROFR 3/11 passed 3/29 and now doing the waiting game for closing docs which they are saying about 2 weeks!  Hope we get the money from the sale before we have to pay for the purchase! lol


----------



## lowe@massed.net

disfamily2011 said:


> Just received word from Fidelity that we passed!
> SSR 250 pts
> Dec UY
> All of '09 banked pts, all of '10 pts forward
> Split MF's
> Buyer pays closing
> $54/pt
> Submitted 3/15 or 3/16
> Passed 3/29 (Is it just me or was that unusually quick? - maybe they're just rubber stamping these due to the volume submitted the week prior to 3/21?)
> 
> Our 1st DVC!!!



That WAS quick. Congratulations to you, disfamily2011, and WELCOME HOME to the SSR Family!


----------



## KGD

YEAH!!!!  Just got word that we closed on our VWL 350 point contract!!!!  We are thrilled!!  Now, I just have to WAIT for our points to get into the system to make our first reservations!
..............AND............. how do you get those pictures, graphics, etc on your replies/signatures???  Can't wait to put our "new home" on our info!


----------



## DizMagic

KGD - when did you submit to rofr and what resale broker did you use?  I am waiting on a VWL too.  submitted 3/17 through Fidelity.  fingers crossed we hear this week.  looks like the 3/14-3/16 submissions are coming through today.


----------



## KGD

DizMagic - We submitted 2/4, passed on 2/28 and were supposed to close April 6th, but instead closed today.  We were even delayed a couple of days due to receiving funds from money market taking longer than we anticipated. 

This contract was through Garden View Realty/*************** (Jaki). They were wonderful to deal with and we even closed early!  Can't wait to make our first reservation as DVC owners!!

Good luck to you and YES it does look like some of those are coming in today!  Nice to have a shorter WAIT time.

Two new VWL owners from Greenville, SC........well I used to live there anyway!


----------



## DisDad07

Congratulations KGD. I hope I can get my contract closed early. We passed on 3/24 and I really would like to get this done so we can get to WDW ASAP.


----------



## Kelblum

Yeah!!! Just passed ROFR!!!  

 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, approved 3/29) member

Just a question for all you vetrans!  Do I get a new member number or do they just add this to my existing account?  Do I give the title company my member number? Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

Kelblum said:


> Yeah!!! Just passed ROFR!!!
> 
> 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, approved 3/29) member
> 
> Just a question for all you vetrans!  Do I get a new member number or do they just add this to my existing account?  Do I give the title company my member number? Thanks!



If it is the same UY and titled the exact same way, you want to have your broker put yoru current member # on the papework.  I would then give quality assurance a call and let them know that it is coming.

If it is not the same UY, then you will get an entire new member #.  And, congratulations!!!  That is a great price!!!


----------



## MFMont

MFMont said:


> BWV 150 pts, aug. Uy. All 09',10' and 11' points. Buyer pays MF and closing costs at $52 per point. Went to ROFR friday. Let the 30 day countdown begin!



Made it through ROFR today! 

Cant wait to get through closing so i can get the 09' and 10' points rented. May even rent some of the 11' points. This may net out to under $30 PPT. if all the stars line up right.


----------



## dbs1228

Sandisw said:


> If it is the same UY and titled the exact same way, you want to have your broker put yoru current member # on the papework.  I would then give quality assurance a call and let them know that it is coming.
> 
> If it is not the same UY, then you will get an entire new member #.  And, congratulations!!!  That is a great price!!!



Sandisw do you know if our new contract different UY will show up in our on-line account?  I had heard it should, everything is titled the same way.  I hope I do not have 2 different log ins, keeping track of the points under the same log in will be much easier since I keep track on hard copy also.


----------



## Donald is #1

phew!!! what an update!  Sorry but I was away on business for a week.. Here goes...

Dawn16, jake&samsmom, lowe@massed.net, MrChris, saintstickets, DVCconvert, skylynx, DisDad07, himickey, dmank, EmmaHattieJacob, Nala2009, Joey7295, tammymacb, wink13 , KingRichard, Nahanni, glokitty, dennism, allardk46, disfamily2011, disneyfam27, dbs1228, Kelblum, MFMont, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

3girlsfun, good luck with your contracts! 

Buckeye Fan, disneyfam27, congratulations on selling your contract! 

Normangirls, sorry to hear about the problems with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
*glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
*MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member*
*MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member*
*KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)*
 

*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
*Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member*
*lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS*
*tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)*
*dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)*
*Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member*
*MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
*DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)* 
*himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf *
*EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)*
*Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)*
*Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)*
*Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)*
*Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)*
*wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28) *
*Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)*
*allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)*
*disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)*


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
*ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)*


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
*Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)*
*dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)*
*Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)*
*MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member*
*MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member*
*disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)*
*disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)*
*dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
*DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)*
*DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)*
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
*jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)*
*saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity*
*skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS*


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (submitted 3/17)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15) 
JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17) member 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 3/17) non-member
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18) member, Fidelity


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11) member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*3girlsfun------------ 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16)*

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18) 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20)



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)
DizMagic------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17) Fidelity


----------



## Donald is #1

Rocknfamily said:


> We just passed ROFR yesterday!   350 points with an August use year.  All of 2009, 2010, 2011 points. We paid $61.00 pp, and the seller paid all closing costs and the maintenance.  Very excited to close on this and start building new memories with my children.
> 
> Thanks to all on the boards for the advice and all the great posts that help ease our purchase decision.



Which resort did you get?


----------



## suebeelin

Hi everyone!  I am new to this site and have pored over every page of this discussion.   Just wanted to vent.

I know we got a decent deal, all things considered, but we are upset that the sellers are somewhat unethical.  We decided on BWV b/c of the location (originally we wanted AKV).  

So we found a contract that seemed pretty good, 200 pts Feb UY.  The listing was confirmed by Fidelity as 238 points, some banked from 2010 and the rest from 2011.  We offered a price, the sellers accepted.

When the contract gets to us, we find out there are only 208 points.

Ok, so we sign.

Now that the contract passes ROFR, we are notified that there are only 169 points.

That's 69 points less than the original listing!!  What is going on????

So I'm miffed.  It is really uncool.  We asked that the seller pay for closing costs, but now I'm thinking it is not enough.  I want them to pay for 2011 maintenance fees now too.

What will happen if I back out?  Do I have any recourse?  I don't blame the broker, but I do think the seller is a jerk, and we should back out and they will get an even worse deal going forward b/c they are trying to "pull the wool" over our eyes.  Can the seller possibly use points while we are waiting to close? 

I don't trust the seller anymore and want to know what I may lose by backing out.


----------



## suebeelin

Also, why would the points change from the date of contract sigining and just before ROFR/now????  That means the seller can continue to use points until we close, right?  

We don't really care that our contract is pre-March 20th (we started the process in Feb and signed the contract in early March).


----------



## MFMont

suebeelin said:


> Hi everyone!  I am new to this site and have pored over every page of this discussion.   Just wanted to vent.
> 
> I know we got a decent deal, all things considered, but we are upset that the sellers are somewhat unethical.  We decided on BWV b/c of the location (originally we wanted AKV).
> 
> So we found a contract that seemed pretty good, 200 pts Feb UY.  The listing was confirmed by Fidelity as 238 points, some banked from 2010 and the rest from 2011.  We offered a price, the sellers accepted.
> 
> When the contract gets to us, we find out there are only 208 points.
> 
> Ok, so we sign.
> 
> Now that the contract passes ROFR, we are notified that there are only 169 points.
> 
> That's 69 points less than the original listing!!  What is going on????
> 
> So I'm miffed.  It is really uncool.  We asked that the seller pay for closing costs, but now I'm thinking it is not enough.  I want them to pay for 2011 maintenance fees now too.
> 
> What will happen if I back out?  Do I have any recourse?  I don't blame the broker, but I do think the seller is a jerk, and we should back out and they will get an even worse deal going forward b/c they are trying to "pull the wool" over our eyes.  Can the seller possibly use points while we are waiting to close?
> 
> I don't trust the seller anymore and want to know what I may lose by backing out.



If I am not mistaken, once dvd goes into the estopel process, the points are locked until after closing.


----------



## dbs1228

suebeelin said:


> Also, why would the points change from the date of contract sigining and just before ROFR/now????  That means the seller can continue to use points until we close, right?
> 
> We don't really care that our contract is pre-March 20th (we started the process in Feb and signed the contract in early March).


 
The sellers could have used the points while in ROFR sounds like other things may have happened also???  There is another post out on the boards with a similar situation.  I would ask the sellers to pay MF and closing cost but you do also have the right to walk away.  If it is a really good price/contract you may want to stick with it if by looking at the ROFR thread it is just an OK contract then you may want to walk and find something better.  Good luck.


----------



## a742246

Do you think that the sellers used the points or listed it not knowing what they were doing?


----------



## KingRichard

I would hold the broker responsible. That is why they are getting paid! Ask them what is going on as they will lose their commission when you back out.


----------



## JWG

Not to hijack this thread, but this is the 2nd Fidelity contract to not align.  I'm surprised that a bigger name would allow some of these gaps to happen.  Maybe just a coincidence.


----------



## saintstickets

suebeelin said:


> So we found a contract that seemed pretty good, 200 pts Feb UY.  The listing was confirmed by Fidelity as 238 points, some banked from 2010 and the rest from 2011.  We offered a price, the sellers accepted.
> 
> When the contract gets to us, we find out there are only 208 points.
> 
> Now that the contract passes ROFR, we are notified that there are only 169 points.
> 
> *What will happen if I back out?*  Do I have any recourse?  I don't blame the broker, but I do think the seller is a jerk, and we should back out and they will get an even worse deal going forward b/c they are trying to "pull the wool" over our eyes.  Can the seller possibly use points while we are waiting to close?
> 
> I don't trust the seller anymore and want to know what I may lose by backing out.



I wonder the same thing.  What happens when the closing contract does not match up with what you purchased?  If, as a buyer, you then back out, do you have any obligation (i.e. - your deposit)?


----------



## ORD2KOA

suebeelin said:


> Also, why would the points change from the date of contract sigining and just before ROFR/now???? That means the seller can continue to use points until we close, right?
> 
> We don't really care that our contract is pre-March 20th (we started the process in Feb and signed the contract in early March).


 
They would change because there's nothing to stop a seller from using their points. Nobody's going to stop them because they still own the points until the property is closed. Should they have notified the listing company? Absolutely. 

But I think that the bottom line for you is whether or not the contract you are buying, meaning the actual annual contract not including any banked points, is what you want.

We're in the process of selling (just waiting for the buyer to get the closing paperwork and check sent in) and in ROFR as a buyer. As a seller, I haven't touched my DVC account since listing. As a buyer, I didn't really think about banked points when I was deciding what contract I wanted to buy. In some instances, I actually considered banked points kind of a hassle because they needed to be booked quickly, etc. 

I don't know how not getting banked points would affect your escrow contract, but I think it's possible that you could lose your escrow funds if you back out. I don't know the escrow laws, but if the banked points are considered sort of a bonus, (like someone deciding at the last minute not to leave you their couch when you buy their house), it is altogether possible that you would lose your escrow deposit if you don't follow through. And if you don't you will definitely be cast into the new ownership category if you don't go through with the contract.

Basically, what I'm thinking is that you have some questions to ask yourself beyond whether or not you like the seller. Did you think the contract for x-number of points was a good deal, or did you only think it was a good deal because of the banked/available points? What is your broker saying about how would effect your escrow deposit? And do you care if you're in the new DVC ownership category? 

This is difficult and a definite PITA for you. But I do know from experience that you have to try to take the emotional element out of any real estate transaction. Try to take your distrust of the seller off the table and see if the purchase still makes sense.

Whatever you decide, good luck.  This has got to be driving you nuts.


----------



## tammymacb

My guess is that if there needs to be a substantial change made to the contract, you can walk and get your money back.  You bought a contract with XX amount of points.  Now, you're getting less.  For the same amount of money.

I know for a fact when I found out that my sellers wanted to change my closing date to 4 months after the agreed upon date, I was able to cancel and get a refund.  They were the ones who altered the contract specifics.


----------



## dbs1228

a742246 said:


> Do you think that the sellers used the points or listed it not knowing what they were doing?



When it went to ROFR Fidelity "said" there was 208 points, (according to OP) and since there was a discrepancy from the original listing of 238 points I would have to hope they would pull an account activity directly from dvc to verify the points.  If this was done it means someone used the points while the contract was in ROFR.  I am wondering if it was done????


----------



## MFMont

JWG said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but this is the 2nd Fidelity contract to not align.  I'm surprised that a bigger name would allow some of these gaps to happen.  Maybe just a coincidence.



Sounds like the law of averages. They do the most contracts don't they?


----------



## MFMont

ORD2KOA said:


> They would change because there's nothing to stop a seller from using their points. Nobody's going to stop them because they still own the points until the property is closed. Should they have notified the listing company? Absolutely.
> 
> But I think that the bottom line for you is whether or not the contract you are buying, meaning the actual annual contract not including any banked points, is what you want.
> 
> We're in the process of selling (just waiting for the buyer to get the closing paperwork and check sent in) and in ROFR as a buyer. As a seller, I haven't touched my DVC account since listing. As a buyer, I didn't really think about banked points when I was deciding what contract I wanted to buy. In some instances, I actually considered banked points kind of a hassle because they needed to be booked quickly, etc.
> 
> I don't know how not getting banked points would affect your escrow contract, but I think it's possible that you could lose your escrow funds if you back out. I don't know the escrow laws, but if the banked points are considered sort of a bonus, (like someone deciding at the last minute not to leave you their couch when you buy their house), it is altogether possible that you would lose your escrow deposit if you don't follow through. And if you don't you will definitely be cast into the new ownership category if you don't go through with the contract.
> 
> Basically, what I'm thinking is that you have some questions to ask yourself beyond whether or not you like the seller. Did you think the contract for x-number of points was a good deal, or did you only think it was a good deal because of the banked/available points? What is your broker saying about how would effect your escrow deposit? And do you care if you're in the new DVC ownership category?
> 
> This is difficult and a definite PITA for you. But I do know from experience that you have to try to take the emotional element out of any real estate transaction. Try to take your distrust of the seller off the table and see if the purchase still makes sense.
> 
> Whatever you decide, good luck.  This has got to be driving you nuts.



Untrue,

According to the contract I have in front of me, any descepancy on the sellers part, and the buyer can back out without penalty. Also if there is a discrepancy, the listing agent can go after the commision if the buyer backs out because of a discrepancy on the sellers end.

Not sure how banked points are a hassle. if they are not important, don't use them. I can't see how you could look at them as a hassle when they can easily be rented for $6 - $10 PPT even with little life left on them. 

All that being said the contract has very little in the way of consequences in the favor of the buyer. To bad the seller does not have to put down penalty money for their shady activity. 

I would offer less and redo, but I do understand the aingst about the changes. I would offer less then plead my case to DVD in hopes they wave the fact that everything had to be resubmitted. Unfortunatly it sounds like your odds on that happening are slim. Hate to hear this happened to you.


----------



## JimMIA

The issues surrounding deals gone bad are already being discussed in depth (by the same posters) on this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2685975

Off-topic discussions on this thread (either idle personal chit-chat, or discussion of extraneous issues) *make it very difficult for people interested in ROFR activity to find the info they come to this thread seeking.  *

I also suspect off-topic noise also makes Donald is #1's job of keeping up with the news much more difficult.


----------



## suebeelin

So we signed an addendum to the contract so that the sellers will pay for closing costs.  *Does that mean now the contract is considered post 3/20?*
If I back out I only lose $200.  And the seller will have to resell his contract to someone else post 3/20.

Thank you for confirming the seller is unethical and used point WHILE the contract was in ROFR. I was confused as to how the number of points could change between signing the contract and ROFR. But 39 points?  Really?  

I'd like to be a member, hopefully sooner rather than later.  But then again it looks like prices are dropping at the moment, with two incredible deals (relatively speaking) on Fidelity's website (namely the $77 BLT and the $49 BWV listings).  So, even if I lose $200, I'd only lose $1 per point at the end of the day which will be made up with a post 3/20 contract.

I'd prefer a pre-3/20 contract but am happy enough to have a post 3/20 contract if the price is even better!

Thank you all.  And it's sad that there are so many unethical Disney sellers out there -- not saying they're the majority, and possibly many are in financial distress and thus the sale of their timeshare, but their distress does not justify fraud and dishonesty.  A contract is a contract, after all, and the terms agreed upon and accepted.  To then go ahead and try to get away with "better terms" after the fact is pathetic.  So I'm a bit mad.


----------



## nursegirl

We passed ROFR on 3/28!  (Submitted 3/11)


----------



## monami7

We finally closed today....now the wait for when I can book...did I mention our flight leaves in 38 days and we don't have a room?


----------



## ORD2KOA

monami7 said:


> We finally closed today....now the wait for when I can book...did I mention our flight leaves in 38 days and we don't have a room?


 
Yay!!  And OMG!!! Good luck!


----------



## monami7

I am a mess over the whole thing!  3 1/2 weeks from ROFR to cloe and then the week wait to be in the system!  i never thought it would take that long!  On both of our other contracts it took a week to close and 3 or 4 days to get in the system.  I have called a few times and they have SSR and OKW 1 brs open still.  We may have to move or pay for a night or two who knows. I need a vacation after the stress though!


----------



## mikeandkarla

monami7 said:


> We finally closed today....now the wait for when I can book...did I mention our flight leaves in 38 days and we don't have a room?



That's awesome!


----------



## mikeandkarla

monami7 said:


> We finally closed today....now the wait for when I can book...did I mention our flight leaves in 38 days and we don't have a room?



That's awesome!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

nursegirl said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/28!  (Submitted 3/11)



Congrat's, nursegirl!    Which resort?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

monami7 said:


> We finally closed today....now the wait for when I can book...did I mention our flight leaves in 38 days and we don't have a room?



Wow, monami, my fingers are crossed for you!  Congratulations!


----------



## lilpooh108

lilpooh108 said:


> BWV 52 points. December use year. 104 points currently available (52 + 52 banked points from 2009, and 52 points
> coming on 12/1/11.  Closing Costs=$359 Priced at $78/pt ($4056).  Buyer pays MFs on 2011 points only and closing.



We passed.


----------



## DonDon

lilpooh108 said:


> We passed.



Congrats  Did they tell you how much longer for the closing docs?


----------



## nursegirl

lowe@massed.net said:


> Congrat's, nursegirl!    Which resort?



We added more Hilton Head points - love it so much!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

nursegirl said:


> We added more Hilton Head points - love it so much!



That's great. I'm looking forward to going there one of these days!


----------



## ORD2KOA

Just got word that our OKW points closed today.  Our check is "in the mail" as they say.  

I must say that both TTS and *** were terrific.    We had one buyer that couldn't get funding and withdrew their offer, but a second buyer came along on 2/23.  The contract went to ROFR on 2/24, passed on 3/20 and closed today, 3/31.   I think that was pretty darned quick.

Now we're just waiting for ROFR on our purchase at BWV.  That one was submitted on 3/17, so I think it'll be another couple of weeks.  I guess that makes me a non-member now.   

OMG, I'll have to change my signature.


----------



## DisDad07

[ 
Now we're just waiting for ROFR on our purchase at BWV.  That one was submitted on 3/17, so I think it'll be another couple of weeks.  I guess that makes me a non-member now.   

OMG, I'll have to change my signature.[/QUOTE]

I hope you find a home soon! I'm sure you don't feel to lonesome.


----------



## dbs1228

ORD2KOA said:


> Just got word that our OKW points closed today.  Our check is "in the mail" as they say.
> 
> I must say that both TTS and *** were terrific.    We had one buyer that couldn't get funding and withdrew their offer, but a second buyer came along on 2/23.  The contract went to ROFR on 2/24, passed on 3/20 and closed today, 3/31.   I think that was pretty darned quick.



That is quick!  We used both also (sellers to) and our contract went to ROFR 2/22, passed on 3/15 JUST got our closing documents late in the day on 3/28 and they are saying we will close on 4/19!  Amazing the lag in time of about 3 weeks and ours was submitted before yours!  The contract was paid in full and so were the MF for the year.

I am hoping our purchase which already passed ROFR will be a quicker process.


----------



## Donald is #1

nursegirl, lilpooh108, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
 

*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
*lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
*nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member*


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (submitted 3/17)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15) 
JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17) member 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 3/17) non-member
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18) member, Fidelity


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
3girlsfun------------ 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16)

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18) 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20)



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)
DizMagic------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17) Fidelity


----------



## chicagosfinest

Donald,
How do I contact you?  I have a couple contracts pending.  
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## CLD

We recieved notice last week that our BWV resale purchased had gone through. It only took a couple of weeks. We are now waiting for the paper work.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

CLD said:


> We recieved notice last week that our BWV resale purchased had gone through. It only took a couple of weeks. We are now waiting for the paper work.



Congratulations, CLD, and  to the BWV Family!


----------



## Donald is #1

chicagosfinest said:


> Donald,
> How do I contact you?  I have a couple contracts pending.
> Thanks,
> Bill



You can either post the details here or PM me with the details.  Either way works.


----------



## dbs1228

VickiVoice said:


> Unless they meet my team in Houston...this Butler grad is all out for the dawgs!




GO UCONN games ON! lol


----------



## friends with mickey

Just found out we closed on April Fools Day, no joke.
Submitted for ROFR on 2/14
Passed 3/10
Got closing paper work returned to *** 3/24
Closed 4/1
Now waiting for Disney to add points to our account. We are DVC members.
We purchased 150 SSR Feb uy from TSS  $63 per point all points from 2/1/11 on
Buyer paid closing and mf's.
I need to commend both The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title for a job well done!
I will post when the points hit our account to complete the time line.
Hope this is helpful to all going through the process. Hang in there, your contracts will get done!

UPDATE!
The wait is over. April 7 contract and points for our new home, SSR are in our excisting account and are ready to use.
Total time from start to finish was 52 days.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

friends with mickey said:


> Just found out we closed on April Fools Day, no joke.



Congratulations!  

Things do seem to be moving along at a good clip now.  I got the closing papers for our BWV contract on Friday and sent them right back with our check yesterday. I hope we close soon so I can try and switch our December reservation from SSR to BWV.


----------



## VickiVoice

dbs1228 said:


> GO UCONN games ON! lol



Woo hoo!  Can you believe this!?

Good luck Huskies!  Indy is going crazy for the bulldogs.  It makes all of those student loan payments less painful...kinda like the smiles on my daughters' faces made my DVC payment hurt less.   

Go Butler!


----------



## chicagosfinest

Thanks for all the work you do with the ROFR list.

I bought a couple contracts on eBay that were offered in an auction format by CJ Timeshares.  

Here is what was submitted:
100 point Boardwalk contract $65 a point Dec use year. We paid all closing costs $499 and dues for the year 2011 at closing.

170 point Beach Club contract $66 a point Dec use year.  We paid all closing costs $499 and dues for the year (about $850).

These were submitted around 3/20 - we got them submitted before the deadline.

In your experience, do these have a chance of passing?  Do they look at the fact that we paid closing costs and dues for the whole year?

Thanks!


----------



## palaemon

chicagosfinest said:


> Thanks for all the work you do with the ROFR list.
> 
> I bought a couple contracts on eBay that were offered in an auction format by CJ Timeshares.
> 
> Here is what was submitted:
> 100 point Boardwalk contract $65 a point Dec use year. We paid all closing costs $499 and dues for the year 2011 at closing.
> 
> 170 point Beach Club contract $66 a point Dec use year.  We paid all closing costs $499 and dues for the year (about $850).
> 
> These were submitted around 3/20 - we got them submitted before the deadline.
> 
> In your experience, do these have a chance of passing?  Do they look at the fact that we paid closing costs and dues for the whole year?
> 
> Thanks!



I would think the BWV contract is fine, DVC has pretty much only excercising RORF on BCV. Most passing ROFRING  for BCV have been mid 80s or higher, so here's hoping....


----------



## ORD2KOA

dbs1228 said:


> That is quick!  We used both also (sellers to) and our contract went to ROFR 2/22, passed on 3/15 JUST got our closing documents late in the day on 3/28 and they are saying we will close on 4/19!  Amazing the lag in time of about 3 weeks and ours was submitted before yours!  The contract was paid in full and so were the MF for the year.
> 
> I am hoping our purchase which already passed ROFR will be a quicker process.



Weird, isn't it?  Do you think it has something to do with the buyers' side?  Like getting the funds?  It would be interesting to know.


----------



## Donald is #1

chicagosfinest, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
 

*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (submitted 3/17)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
*chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)*


*WAITING - BLT:*
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15) 
JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17) member 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 3/17) non-member
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18) member, Fidelity
*chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
3girlsfun------------ 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16)

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18) 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20)



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)
DizMagic------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17) Fidelity


----------



## dbs1228

ORD2KOA said:


> Weird, isn't it?  Do you think it has something to do with the buyers' side?  Like getting the funds?  It would be interesting to know.



You know I never gave that a thought maybe they are financing and that is why the extra time needed!


----------



## shonadamson

I was so excited last week when purchases up to March 15th passed ROFR.  Now it has been almost a week since I have seen anyone pass.  Man I thought my wait was really going to be short there for a while.  Now I am back to my more realistic view on how things will play out.


----------



## EWL

shonadamson said:


> I was so excited last week when purchases up to March 15th passed ROFR.  Now it has been almost a week since I have seen anyone pass.  Man I thought my wait was really going to be short there for a while.  Now I am back to my more realistic view on how things will play out.



I hear ya!  I was getting hopeful too (ours went on 3/17).  Wonder if they do them in batches once a week or something.  Guess it's back to trying not to think about it!


----------



## DIS_MERI

25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing costs and MFs submitted 3/31 with Fidelity.  This is my first DVC purchase


----------



## wink13

Great contract!  Good Luck!!!



DIS_MERI said:


> 25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing costs and MFs submitted 3/31 with Fidelity.  This is my first DVC purchase


----------



## EWL

EWL said:


> I hear ya!  I was getting hopeful too (ours went on 3/17).  Wonder if they do them in batches once a week or something.  Guess it's back to trying not to think about it!



WOWEE!!!    I spoke too soon!!  Just got the email from TSS saying we PASSED!


----------



## shonadamson

EWL said:


> WOWEE!!!    I spoke too soon!!  Just got the email from TSS saying we PASSED!



Keep your fingers crossed for me.  We are a day behind you.


----------



## ORD2KOA

We passed today!  YAY!!

ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17) member


----------



## mommieofthree

Just found out we passed today: 170 points at BCV, April use year and all points for 2011, $84/point. Sub 3/18, heard today on 4/4. This totally made our year! Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## AlwaysDreamofDisney

Found out today that we passed ROFR --Sept UY 170 points at VWL.  No extra points but all available on 9/1.

We paid $$65pp + this years dues ($909.50) and closing costs ($450).


----------



## Donald is #1

DIS_MERI, good luck with your contract! 

EWL, ORD2KOA, mommieofthree, AlwaysDreamofDisney, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
*ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)*


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
*mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
 

*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
*ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member *


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
*AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)


*WAITING - BLT:*
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15) 
JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 3/17) non-member
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
3girlsfun------------ 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16)
*DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity * 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18) 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20)



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)
DizMagic------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17) Fidelity


----------



## JWG

Question:

For those who submitted to ROFR prior to 3/20 but were approved after, it appears the Disney documents are noted as a "resale" when returned for closing.

Has anyone noticed this and/or called Disney about it to confirm they can still use the points unrestricted?  I think we all assumed that submitting for ROFR prior to 3/20 was all that mattered based on what resellers and Disney said, but has anyone actually confirmed this on a contract they submitted prior to 3/20 but cleared after?

I expect we'll hear on our's submitted 3/19 in the next 1-2 weeks and am curious.


----------



## doombuqqy

SSR 200 points 200 '10 points 200 '11 points seller pays closing and maint. fees $50 point. My first DVC purchase, we shall see if it passes


----------



## shonadamson

shonadamson said:


> Waiting went to ROFR today March 18th.
> 
> 150pts.  SSR March UY 40 '11 all '12 points $52 pp  Buyer pays closing and mf's on remaing '11 points.



Passed ROFR today  Now waiting for closing documents.


----------



## EWL

shonadamson said:


> Passed ROFR today  Now waiting for closing documents.



hooray for you !


----------



## 3girlsfun

Passed ROFR today. Sept UY. I forgot that earlier!


----------



## ORD2KOA

doombuqqy said:


> SSR 200 points 200 '10 points 200 '11 points seller pays closing and maint. fees $50 point. My first DVC purchase, we shall see if it passes


 
Good luck!!


----------



## sschneid

Just got news that we passed ROFR

270 BWV (APR UY) 270 banked pts and all 11 pts - buyer pays closing - split 2011 MF
$52/pt (Updated - Submitted 3/18 Passed 4/5)


now back to waiting....


----------



## tayloratc

> WAITING - BLT:
> tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15)



Emailed today that our contract has passed.  SWEET!  Now we wait for closing.


----------



## mygr8kdz

mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17) non-member


Passed today!


----------



## sbkzb

Hi, 

Thanks for the list.  We just passed rofr today 4/5/11
submitted 3/18/11 for OCT UY SSR 189 '10, 160 '11  for $58.50 per point, buyer pays closing costs and dues for 2011. 

I think I added everything you needed.

Thanks!


----------



## IndigoLove

200 points at BWV with all 2010 and 2011 points. Feb use year. Buyer pays closing and seller paid dues for 200 2010 points and 200 2011 points. $53 pp sent 3/17 and passed 4/5


----------



## DizMagic

submitted 3/17 with Fidelity.  

for those of you that submitted around that time frame with Fidelity - call them now!  they are having email issues and got about 50-60 approvals today.  dont wait on them and good luck!


----------



## saintstickets

JWG said:


> Question:
> 
> For those who submitted to ROFR prior to 3/20 but were approved after, it appears the Disney documents are noted as a "resale" when returned for closing.
> 
> Has anyone noticed this and/or called Disney about it to confirm they can still use the points unrestricted?  I think we all assumed that submitting for ROFR prior to 3/20 was all that mattered based on what resellers and Disney said, but has anyone actually confirmed this on a contract they submitted prior to 3/20 but cleared after?
> 
> I expect we'll hear on our's submitted 3/19 in the next 1-2 weeks and am curious.



I would like to know about this as well.  Our contract was submitted for ROFR 3/04, we received notice that we passed ROFR on 3/24 but we still have not received our closing documents from Fidelity.  They processed our deposit on 3/29 but no news on closing.  Sighhhhh


----------



## heathpack

No 2011 points, all 2012 points, DVC member, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 2011 mf.  Passed ROFR today.

Our previously reported VGC 70 pt Dec UY $80/pt contract never made it to closing; seller backed out.

H


----------



## doombuqqy

ord2koa said:


> good luck!!



thank you!


----------



## joeandmel

Passed on 3/28. SSR oct uy 182 points. 165 for 2010, all coming on 2011. $60pp.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

joeandmel said:


> Passed on 3/28. SSR oct uy 182 points. 165 for 2010, all coming on 2011. $60pp.



 to the SSR family, joelandmel!  It's a great place to stay. Congratulations.


----------



## joeandmel

lowe@massed.net said:


> to the SSR family, joelandmel!  It's a great place to stay. Congratulations.





Thanks for the welcome. Where did you get the ssr signature?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

joeandmel said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Where did you get the ssr signature?



I got these DVC resort badges created by ElizabethG here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2680956


----------



## KY4Disney

I just found out that we passed!  150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20)
This is our first DVC property....the kids and I are so excited!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

KY4Disney said:


> I just found out that we passed!  150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20)
> This is our first DVC property....the kids and I are so excited!



Congratulations KY4Disney, and WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Add another contract for me.  VB Oct use year, 150 pts, $35/pt, buyer pays closing and 2011 MFs.  150 pts 2009, 150 pts 2010, 150 pts 2011



Just received the call saying we passed this morning.  Submitted on 3/18


----------



## hauntedcity

SSR 170 pts for $55/pt (Feb), 144 banked from 2010, all 2011.  I'm paying closing, and splitting maint with seller.  Submitted on 3/30.

This is our first DVC.  C'mon, Disney, I'm ready to go NOW!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

hauntedcity said:


> SSR 170 pts for $55/pt (Feb), 144 banked from 2010, all 2011.  I'm paying closing, and splitting maint with seller.  Submitted on 3/30.
> 
> This is our first DVC.  C'mon, Disney, I'm ready to go NOW!



Congratulations, hauntedcity, and  to the SSR family.  You made a good deal and you'll love SSR!


----------



## mikeandkarla

Just received word from Fidelity that my 100 point BWV passed rofr today!
Submitted on 3/18 to Disney.  Still a few more weeks for the closing docs.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

mikeandkarla said:


> Just received word from Fidelity that my 100 point BWV passed rofr today!
> Submitted on 3/18 to Disney.  Still a few more weeks for the closing docs.



Hurray for mikeandkarla!    to the BWV family!


----------



## karebear1

We passed today!  Papers were sent in on March 20. BCV- March UY no points 2011, all points 2012 and beyond. Buyer pays closing cost. $85.00 pp


----------



## LawChic

Our contract was submitted (via Jamie @ TSS) to ROFR on 2/17 and we closed on 3/30.  I received a copy of the unrecorded deed on 4/4.  Transaction was seamless.  We can't wait to book our first stay as DVC members.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

karebear1 said:


> We passed today!  Papers were sent in on March 20. BCV- March UY no points 2011, all points 2012 and beyond. Buyer pays closing cost. $85.00 pp



 home, karebear1!   BCV is a beautiful resort. You'll love being a DVC member.


----------



## monami7

LawChic said:


> Our contract was submitted (via Jamie @ TSS) to ROFR on 2/17 and we closed on 3/30.  I received a copy of the unrecorded deed on 4/4.  Transaction was seamless.  We can't wait to book our first stay as DVC members.



When did you pass ROFR?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

heathpack said:


> No 2011 points, all 2012 points, DVC member, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 2011 mf.  Passed ROFR today.
> 
> Our previously reported VGC 70 pt Dec UY $80/pt contract never made it to closing; seller backed out.
> 
> H



I'm glad it worked out for you this time, heathpack. VGC were under construction when DH and I stayed at DGC in 2009. We're looking forward to staying there in June 2012 when we return for a conference in Anaheim.

 HOME!


----------



## LawChic

monami7 said:


> When did you pass ROFR?



I got the email from TSS on 3/14.  I received an email containing the closing documents on 3/23, and overnighted then to Magic Vacation Title on 3/28.  *** got the seller signed documents on 3/30.


----------



## Brady Lady

We passed ROFR! Sent in on 3/20 notified 4/6 that we passed. SSR 120 points 65$. We are excited to be a part of DVC!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Brady Lady said:


> We passed ROFR! Sent in on 3/20 notified 4/6 that we passed. SSR 120 points 65$. We are excited to be a part of DVC!



home to the SSR family, Brady Lady!    Congratulations!


----------



## ORD2KOA

KY4Disney said:


> I just found out that we passed! 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20)
> This is our first DVC property....the kids and I are so excited!


 
YAY!!!!!  Congrats.


----------



## geovaz641

SSR. 120 points. $59.  34 pts 2011;  all 2012 pts. Feb 12,2011.  made offer. April 6. In dVC system
Geovaz641. Aka grumpVee


----------



## lowe@massed.net

geovaz641 said:


> SSR. 120 points. $59.  34 pts 2011;  all 2012 pts. Feb 12,2011.  made offer. April 6. In dVC system
> Geovaz641. Aka grumpVee



 to the SSR family, grumpVee!


----------



## ronw

150 pts VWL Sept $68/pt 143 from 2010, 150 in 2011, buyer pays closing and pro-rated maint.  Submitted 3/19 passed 4/6.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

ronw said:


> 150 pts VWL Sept $68/pt 143 from 2010, 150 in 2011, buyer pays closing and pro-rated maint.  Submitted 3/19 passed 4/6.



home and congratulations, ronw!


----------



## wink13

Nice contract.  Welcome home neighbor.



ronw said:


> 150 pts VWL Sept $68/pt 143 from 2010, 150 in 2011, buyer pays closing and pro-rated maint.  Submitted 3/19 passed 4/6.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Found out we passed on 3/24.



I am still waiting on my closing documents.  How long does this usually take?


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Joey7295 said:


> Found out we passed on 3/24.  Now I'm still waiting on 2 more contracts.





Joey7295 said:


> I am still waiting on my closing documents.  How long does this usually take?



Joey, we were notified we passed ROFR on 3/23 and got our closing doc's on 4/1. Now were waiting to find out when we will close. Step by step, inch by inch...


----------



## friends with mickey

friends with mickey said:


> Just found out we closed on April Fools Day, no joke.
> Submitted for ROFR on 2/14
> Passed 3/10
> Got closing paper work returned to *** 3/24
> Closed 4/1
> Now waiting for Disney to add points to our account. We are DVC members.
> We purchased 150 SSR Feb uy from TSS  $63 per point all points from 2/1/11 on
> Buyer paid closing and mf's.
> I need to commend both The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title for a job well done!
> I will post when the points hit our account to complete the time line.
> Hope this is helpful to all going through the process. Hang in there, your contracts will get done!
> 
> UPDATE!
> The wait is over. April 7 contract and points for our new home, SSR are in our excisting account and are ready to use.
> Total time from start to finish was 52 days.



The waiting was the hardest part! Now on to the next 4+ decades of fun.


----------



## monami7

friends with mickey said:


> The waiting was the hardest part! Now on to the next 4+ decades of fun.



You closed 2 days after us so I am hoping that we will see the points soon!
ugh


----------



## Donald is #1

doombuggy, hauntedcity,  good luck with your contracts! 

shonadamson, 3girlsfun, sschneid, tayloratc, mygr8kdz, sbkzb, IndigoLove, DizMagic, heathpack, joeandmel, KY4Disney, mikeandkarla, karebear1, LawChic, Brady Lady, ronw, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
*karebear1--------- ??? BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
*tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) *
 

*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
*sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)* 
*mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member*
*IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)*
*mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
*3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)*


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
*shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)*
*sbkzb----------- ??? SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) *
*joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)*
*Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
*KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)*
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
*heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member*




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
*DizMagic------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity*
*ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)*


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)


*WAITING - BLT:*
JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
*doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (???) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf, non-member*
*hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30) non-member*

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)


----------



## friends with mickey

monami7 said:


> You closed 2 days after us so I am hoping that we will see the points soon!
> ugh



I bet you will see your contract and points by the week end if not tomorrow and be enjoying them very soon.


----------



## jekjones1558

Donald,
We aren't in the market for points (the maintenance fees on our points are already too much    but I follow this thread just for fun.  I think you are amazing for the long term commitment you have made to keeping this info available to members and prospective members.  Thanks!


----------



## doombuqqy

Donald is #1 said:


> doombuggy, hauntedcity,  good luck with your contracts!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much I am so excited, my husband and I have been discussing it for over a year and he finaly gave in. I guess I should have given you all the info the use year is Feb.


----------



## dbs1228

jekjones1558 said:


> Donald,
> We aren't in the market for points (the maintenance fees on our points are already too much    but I follow this thread just for fun.  I think you are amazing for the long term commitment you have made to keeping this info available to members and prospective members.  Thanks!



Ditto!  Thank you for doing this, it is very appreciated!!!


----------



## sbkzb

Hi, 

Just saw you added my contract to your list...sorry.. I'm new at this
... ssr 160 pts. oct use year. I forgot to put the points.

Thanks,
Sheila (sbkzb)


----------



## karebear1

Donald- our contract was for 70 BCV points. Sorry I left taht out.


----------



## Joey7295

Donald is #1 said:


> Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf




Donald, we passed rofr on 4/6.  Thanks


----------



## dismagiclover

150 (BWV) June $48, 50 banked '10 points, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, submitted 4/8

Even though I know Disney hasn't exercised ROFR at BWV in a long time, I still feel like this one may be too good to be true.  If you figure in that the seller is paying mf this is like less than $43 a point!  And it's not even stripped.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dismagiclover said:


> 150 (BWV) June $48, 50 banked '10 points, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, submitted 4/8
> 
> Even though I know Disney hasn't exercised ROFR at BWV in a long time, I still feel like this one may be too good to be true.  If you figure in that the seller is paying mf this is like less than $43 a point!  And it's not even stripped.



Wow Jenny. This will be a good test of how low Disney is willing to let these resales go. Fingers crossed for you! It's a really great deal!


----------



## dbs1228

Woohoo we finally closed on the contract we are selling!!! Show me the money!
Time Line: Listed 2/14
Sold: 2/15
Sent to ROFR 2/24
ROFR waived 3/16
Closing docs received: 3/28
Sent them back Notarized 4/1
Closed today 4/8

Not bad during this busy crazy time!  Now the wait continues with our SSR purchase hopefully just as smooth already passed ROFR last week.


----------



## Donald is #1

sbkzb, karebear1, doombuggy, thanks for the update! 

Joey7295, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

dismagiclover,  good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
 

*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
*Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)*
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)


*WAITING - BLT:*
JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
*dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf, non-member
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30) non-member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)


----------



## DizGirl20

Passed ROFR 4/5:

VWL
$55/point
October
100 points
all points 2010, 2011, 2012
buyer pays closing and mf


----------



## Donald is #1

jekjones1558 said:


> Donald,
> We aren't in the market for points (the maintenance fees on our points are already too much    but I follow this thread just for fun.  I think you are amazing for the long term commitment you have made to keeping this info available to members and prospective members.  Thanks!





dbs1228 said:


> Ditto!  Thank you for doing this, it is very appreciated!!!



You're very welcome!


----------



## Donald is #1

I had a request when we were on the old thread to be able to save older data that I need to delete in the current updates due to limitations on character size.   So when I moved us to this thread, I reserved the 2nd & 3rd post for that data.  Initially I tried keeping the first post with the old data embedded with in it and just split the entry between 2 posts.  However, that method has become a pain in the you know what to update.  So instead I just changed the first post to be the same as my current update (similar to the previous thread).  I have then moved the old data only into the second post.  Let's see how this method works out.


----------



## mikeandkarla

To anyone who has bought resale, do you receive the official DVC box of info like you do if you buy direct?


----------



## mikeandkarla

To anyone who has bought resale, do you receive the official DVC box of info like you do if you buy direct?


----------



## EWL

mikeandkarla said:


> To anyone who has bought resale, do you receive the official DVC box of info like you do if you buy direct?



See this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2694177


----------



## DisForN

As a pure lurker before creating my login I passed RORF on a contract - thought I should add it in to the mix.

AKV 50pts June UY $83.00pp 
All 2011 and beyond pts
Submitted to ROFR March 7th
Passed ROFR March 24th
(still no closing docs though)

Thanks for maintaining such a useful database!


----------



## n2mm

DisForN said:


> As a pure lurker before creating my login I passed RORF on a contract - thought I should add it in to the mix.
> 
> AKV 50pts June UY $83.00pp
> All 2011 and beyond pts
> Submitted to ROFR March 7th
> Passed ROFR March 24th
> (still no closing docs though)
> 
> Thanks for maintaining such a useful database!



Congratulatons!!  This is a pretty good "first" post!


----------



## Donald is #1

DizGirl20, DisForN, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
*DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
 

*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
*DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)


*WAITING - BLT:*
JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf, non-member
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30) non-member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)


----------



## Grumpy175

just heard we closed!!!!!!!


----------



## DisForN

Just got word that our second contract passed as well 

AKV 100pts Sept UY $70.00pp 
80 2010 pts, all 2011 and beyond pts
Submitted to ROFR March 17th
Passed ROFR April 11th

Buyer pays MF and closing costs (for our first contract too - missed that sorry)


----------



## JWG

JWG said:


> Truly testing the new deadline on the new resale rules.
> 
> We're waiting on:
> JWG ----- 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19) member



Passed ROFR today (4/11).  Have been warned not to expect a speedy closing and reminded of the right to delay.


----------



## chicagosfinest

Our boardwalk contract passed ROFR.  Our big clue was the closing company called today and wanted to know how we wanted to hold title.  Then we asked if we passed and they said yes........

Details:  100 points Boardwalk contract December use year.
All 2010, 2011, 2012 points.
$65 a point plus we paid closing costs and dues for 2011.
We are happy...........

Now we are just keeping our fingers crossed for our Beachclub contract. 
How did Disney come up with a 3/21 deadline for resales?  Do you think it goes by when it was submitted to Disney or signed by the buyer and seller?  Do you think it will be strictly enforced if submitted 3/22 or 3/23 for example?

This was bought on eBay.  The seller was CJ Timeshares.


----------



## dbs1228

Contracts HAD to be submitted to Disney no later then *3/20/2011* to keep the direct purchase perks.  Yes I believe it will be strictly enforced.  DVC came up with the date a few months ago as a cut off.  IMO I think they were trying to thin out the resale market and now they can push their product with direct purchase perks to new customers and have an answer if consumers who ask about resale.


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> SSR 170 pts for $55/pt (Feb), 144 banked from 2010, all 2011.  I'm paying closing, and splitting maint with seller.  Submitted on 3/30.
> 
> This is our first DVC.  C'mon, Disney, I'm ready to go NOW!



Well, I THOUGHT it was sent to Disney on 3/30, but I just received an email from Fidelity that it was sent yesterday???  Not sure what's going on there.


----------



## Joey7295

hauntedcity said:


> Well, I THOUGHT it was sent to Disney on 3/30, but I just received an email from Fidelity that it was sent yesterday???  Not sure what's going on there.



Add me to this list.  I made an offer that was accepted on 3/21 but it was just submitted to ROFR yesterday 4/11.

BWV September UY 170 pts, $50 per point.  65 pts 2009, 170 pts 2010, 170 pts 2011


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Add me to this list.  I made an offer that was accepted on 3/21 but it was just submitted to ROFR yesterday 4/11.
> 
> BWV September UY 170 pts, $50 per point.  65 pts 2009, 170 pts 2010, 170 pts 2011



Buyer pays closing and 2011 MFs


----------



## hauntedcity

Joey7295 said:


> Add me to this list.  I made an offer that was accepted on 3/21 but it was just submitted to ROFR yesterday 4/11.
> 
> BWV September UY 170 pts, $50 per point.  65 pts 2009, 170 pts 2010, 170 pts 2011



 That looks like a great deal.  Congratulations, and best of luck in ROFR!


----------



## Caren90

Since 3/20 has passed, and assuming that resales have slowed a bit, does anyone know how long it is taking for contracts to get through ROFR (post 3/20)? Or is it still too early to tell?
Thanks!
Stephen


----------



## JWG

It was back under 3 weeks just before 3/20.  I would say it's probably about the same.


----------



## JuliaVA

Took from 3/20 until 4/4 for ours to get through ROFR.


----------



## dbs1228

Right now ROFR is the quick part of the process, the rest is a big waiting game!


----------



## Mlissa88

dbs1228 said:


> Right now ROFR is the quick part of the process, the rest is a big waiting game!



So true!  Received notice that we passed ROFR on 3/24....still haven't received closing documents.  My paperwork said it would close 4/28 - I doubt that will happen.  Not sure where the problem is....Fidelity says that the title company is running late.  I used this title co before without problem so I can only think there was a problem with the seller or the title company is up to their elbows in paperwork.

Hopefully by the time OP passes ROFR, the rest of the backlog is gone...


----------



## Caren90

Thanks for the info. everybody. I also heard that the title company was taking longer than normal. Hopefully the timeline pace will pick up for EVERYONE. 
Stephen


----------



## EmmaHattieJacob

Offer accepted 3/2...Passed ROFR 3/24.... Received docs on 4/4....closed 4/15 all docs sent to Disney.... They told us not to call Disney for at least 10 days...hope this helps


----------



## s830632

Well, I submitted on 3/20 and I'm still waiting, and it's been almost 4 weeks (3 more days till 4 weeks)


----------



## mjc2003

Mlissa88 said:


> So true!  Received notice that we passed ROFR on 3/24....still haven't received closing documents.  My paperwork said it would close 4/28 - I doubt that will happen.  Not sure where the problem is....Fidelity says that the title company is running late.  I used this title co before without problem so I can only think there was a problem with the seller or the title company is up to their elbows in paperwork.
> 
> Hopefully by the time OP passes ROFR, the rest of the backlog is gone...




We passed ROFR on 3/21 and we've already closed.  My advice would be to bother them, unless you aren't in a rush.  Call/email the closing company.  Tell them you want updates/answers.  Again, unless you are not in a rush. I think I basically pestered them into closing our file to get rid of me.  Oh well, we have points we have to use. 

Our offer was sent to ROFR on 2/24....passed 3/21....closing docs received/returned 4/6....closed and sent to Disney on 4/13.  As for the closing company running late, they were always timely with their responses.  I found Rachel at Fidelity to be very helpful and accommodating but only when I could get a hold of her.  She was clearly busy.  I'd end up in voicemail a lot, and would just call back an hour later.  She would call me, or email, but not really in any timely manner.  
Bottom line, if you are in a rush to get your points (some are not b/c of stripped contracts), then you have to be the squeaky wheel.

Good luck, once you get the docs there is really only two pages to sign--just be ready to get them right back with your bank wire (if you are not financing), and do what you can in a timely manner.  This can only help.


----------



## Donald is #1

DisForN, JWG, chicagosfinest, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

hauntedcity, thanks for the update! 

Joey7295, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
*DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
*JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
*chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8)
*Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11) non-member
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30) non-member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)


----------



## Mlissa88

mjc2003 said:


> We passed ROFR on 3/21 and we've already closed.  My advice would be to bother them, unless you aren't in a rush.  Call/email the closing company.  Tell them you want updates/answers.  Again, unless you are not in a rush. I think I basically pestered them into closing our file to get rid of me.  Oh well, we have points we have to use.
> 
> Our offer was sent to ROFR on 2/24....passed 3/21....closing docs received/returned 4/6....closed and sent to Disney on 4/13.  As for the closing company running late, they were always timely with their responses.  I found Rachel at Fidelity to be very helpful and accommodating but only when I could get a hold of her.  She was clearly busy.  I'd end up in voicemail a lot, and would just call back an hour later.  She would call me, or email, but not really in any timely manner.
> Bottom line, if you are in a rush to get your points (some are not b/c of stripped contracts), then you have to be the squeaky wheel.
> 
> 
> Good luck, once you get the docs there is really only two pages to sign--just be ready to get them right back with your bank wire (if you are not financing), and do what you can in a timely manner.  This can only help.



I've emailed twice...was told that they are behind but that if I didn't receive it by Friday (meaning this past friday, to email her again).

I'm calling and bugging on Monday.  If other folks got paperwork, I too should have received it by now.

Thanks


----------



## s830632

That's got to be the hardest part about this, knowing that other people have already been approved or received their papework and knowing that you haven't...  I'm going nuts right now because apparently I'm the only person who hasn't passed ROFR that submitted on 3/20 and I guess I have to wait until Wednesday to find out one way or the other.  I'll be so happy to just start the closing process, but the thought of having to wait yet again is really frustrating.

But hey, aren't they required by the contract to close by a certain date?


----------



## Mlissa88

Mlissa88 said:


> I've emailed twice...was told that they are behind but that if I didn't receive it by Friday (meaning this past friday, to email her again).
> 
> I'm calling and bugging on Monday.  If other folks got paperwork, I too should have received it by now.
> 
> Thanks



I tried again this AM...no answer...just voicemail.   So I left another message.  Would just like to know the status....it's been weeks.


----------



## mjc2003

Mlissa88 said:


> I tried again this AM...no answer...just voicemail.   So I left another message.  Would just like to know the status....it's been weeks.



If you can't get somebody via phone, send an email.  Tell them you want the name of the contact at the closing agency, if that's where the holdup is.   I would also try the direct number (if you are calling the 800#) for Fidelity, this usually results in somebody answering the phone.  If you get a live person, tell them you have to speak to your broker, you cannot leave a message.  Tell them it's urgent, and that you will hold while they get them on the phone.  If they are busy, tell them you'll hold.  I can't imagine it's more than a small, one room office.  The lady who answers the phone is probably within shouting distance of the brokers.  

Also, I think Fidelity uses (they did for us):

Timeshare Title & More, LLC.
201 E. Pine St., Suite 460
Orlando, FL 32801
Phone: (407)425-5310

Maybe just call the closing agents yourself and ask them to check on the status?  Can't hurt.  There is no reason why you should still be waiting.


----------



## Joey7295

Mlissa88 said:


> So true!  Received notice that we passed ROFR on 3/24....still haven't received closing documents.  My paperwork said it would close 4/28 - I doubt that will happen.  Not sure where the problem is....Fidelity says that the title company is running late.  I used this title co before without problem so I can only think there was a problem with the seller or the title company is up to their elbows in paperwork.
> 
> Hopefully by the time OP passes ROFR, the rest of the backlog is gone...



I am in the exact same boat.  Passed 3/24 and still waiting.  Did you use Fidelity?


----------



## s830632

Hooray, I passed!!!!! Here's the info again:

350 points, AKV, Aug UY, this year's points all (350) in hold status, all next year's points available, $69 per point.


----------



## DisForN

Joey7295 said:


> I am in the exact same boat.  Passed 3/24 and still waiting.  Did you use Fidelity?



I will add my voice to the chorus.  I also passed on 3/24 and have heard nothing up to this point.  I have a feeling there are quite a few of us in the same boat.


----------



## s830632

I'm not too clear how how to word that properly, but basically I get the next batch of 350 points in October, but I have 350 points that I can use prior to that that are in hold status and have to be used by August.


----------



## bhiggs7

Just heard that we passed today!

150 pts, SSR, June UY, 150 2010 pts, 150 2011 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing, $60 per point.

Contract signed on March 30th.


----------



## s830632

Oh, one last thing, the contract was submitted on 3/20


----------



## KingRichard

Just found out we closed today on the BLT! About 40 days from when sent for ROFR.

Not bad I guess? 

Now just need 10 days to get into Disney system.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

s830632 said:


> Hooray, I passed!!!!! Here's the info again:
> 
> 350 points, AKV, Aug UY, this year's points all (350) in hold status, all next year's points available, $69 per point.



Congratulations and  home!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

KingRichard said:


> Just found out we closed today on the BLT! About 40 days from when sent for ROFR.
> 
> Not bad I guess?
> 
> Now just need 10 days to get into Disney system.



Not bad at all. Our BWV contract took 45 days from ROFR to closing and we're now waiting to get the points in the system, too.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

bhiggs7 said:


> Just heard that we passed today!
> 
> 150 pts, SSR, June UY, 150 2010 pts, 150 2011 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing, $60 per point.
> 
> Contract signed on March 30th.



 to the SSR family, bhiggs!


----------



## bulldogbaker

Made it through ROFR Today!!!!
160 points, $65/point, SSR!!!
Contract should be here in 14 days!!!
Submitted March 28!!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

bulldogbaker said:


> Made it through ROFR Today!!!!
> 160 points, $65/point, SSR!!!
> Contract should be here in 14 days!!!
> Submitted March 28!!



Another addition to the SSR family. Congrat's and home!


----------



## dbs1228

s830632 said:


> Hooray, I passed!!!!! Here's the info again:
> 
> 350 points, AKV, Aug UY, this year's points all (350) in hold status, all next year's points available, $69 per point.



Congrats!  I knew you would hear any day!  Let us know what you end up using your hold status points for, how fun!


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats! Welcome home.


----------



## Donald is #1

s830632, bhiggs7, bulldogbaker, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
*s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
*bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)*
*bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8)
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11) non-member
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30) non-member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)


----------



## Mlissa88

Joey7295 said:


> I am in the exact same boat.  Passed 3/24 and still waiting.  Did you use Fidelity?



Sure did!  Still nothing today.


----------



## geovaz641

My 120 points at SSR took 54 days from start to the time I was in the Disney system.   Worth the $13,567 I saved. 
Geo Vaz. Aka. GrumpVee


----------



## dbs1228

Mlissa88 said:


> Sure did!  Still nothing today.



The wait will continue!  We passed ROFR around 3/28 and got our closing docs yesterday for our SSR purchase.

 We also sold a contract which closed on 4/8 (closing date said 4/19 so) but it is day 11 and the points are still in my account which means DVC is taking more then 10 days to get people in the system. I am keeping this in mind once I close and check my account daily!


----------



## MsRem

Passed on 3/24 through Fidelity and got the contracts in email today.


----------



## JWG

Contract to ROFR is taking less time than ROFR to close right now.  3/24 to 4/19 is a big gap.

I wonder how many closings a day these small title agencies are able to process.


----------



## Mlissa88

MsRem said:


> Passed on 3/24 through Fidelity and got the contracts in email today.



Thanks MsRem...you give me hope that I might have them tomorrow...nothing today but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## shonadamson

I think 4 weeks to get the closing documents is beyond ridiculous.  I passed ROFR on 4/5 It doesn't look like I will be in the Disney system to the end of May.  I can see maybe two weeks to get info and send the documents.  Maybe they need to do what the IRS does for their busy season and hire a couple of more people who can process these.


----------



## Mlissa88

Mlissa88 said:


> Thanks MsRem...you give me hope that I might have them tomorrow...nothing today but maybe tomorrow.



And....nothing again today.   ROFR was nothing compaired to this wait time...

My offer was made and accepted on 2/18, 
ROFR was 3/24
Still waiting for my contract and closing as of 4/20....


Glad I wasn't in a rush but I would like to get this over with...


----------



## Joey7295

MsRem said:


> Passed on 3/24 through Fidelity and got the contracts in email today.



I am still waiting on my contracts.  Maybe i will give them a call in the morning.


----------



## Mlissa88

Joey7295 said:


> I am still waiting on my contracts.  Maybe i will give them a call in the morning.



Let us know if you have luck!


----------



## Joey7295

I just got off the phone with Sharon from Fidelity and I was told that I should have my documents by wednesday for the contract that passed 3/24.  I was also told that I should receive the documents on another contract that passed on 4/6 by 5/2.  A month seems a little too long.


----------



## bulldogbaker

Our closing documents came via email today.  We passed ROFR 4/25.  So ours went through rather quickly!  I will be mailing them off tomorrow!!!  The sooner we get them mailed in, the sooner we become DVC members!!!!!


----------



## MsRem

I can already tell the wait between sending off the signed contracts/wire transfer and getting in the Disney system is wayyy worse than any wait thus far lol.


----------



## saintstickets

Passed ROFR 3/24/11 (Fidelity).  Received closing docs 4/16 after contacting Fidelity and then Title company.  This is longer than the 15 days we had been told.  It is now 4/21 and we are told we are waiting on seller to return the closing docs.  Am I supposed to REALLY believe the seller has not signed the closing docs and returned them immediately?   Sighhhhh.....so much for that trip in May before our AP's expire.


----------



## Mlissa88

saintstickets said:


> Passed ROFR 3/24/11 (Fidelity).  Received closing docs 4/16 after contacting Fidelity and then Title company.  This is longer than the 15 days we had been told.  It is now 4/21 and we are told we are waiting on seller to return the closing docs.  Am I supposed to REALLY believe the seller has not signed the closing docs and returned them immediately?   Sighhhhh.....so much for that trip in May before our AP's expire.



ugh...I that stinks.  I'm throwing some pixie dust your way.  I hope your sale closes soon.   

To you other 3/24 folks... I finally got my paperwork today.  I faxed it back and the money will be wired tomorrow.  Here's hoping that the seller wants their money quickly and signs/returns it fast...


----------



## dbs1228

saintstickets said:


> Passed ROFR 3/24/11 (Fidelity).  Received closing docs 4/16 after contacting Fidelity and then Title company.  This is longer than the 15 days we had been told.  It is now 4/21 and we are told we are waiting on seller to return the closing docs.  Am I supposed to REALLY believe the seller has not signed the closing docs and returned them immediately?   Sighhhhh.....so much for that trip in May before our AP's expire.



Just remember the sellers have to have about 5 documents notarized TOGETHER!  This was a challenge for my DH and I since he leaves for work at 5:15 am and does not get home until 5 - 6 PM.  We got closing documents on the contract we were selling on a Tuesday and had to wait until Saturday to go to our bank to get them notarized, then mailed them Monday.  On bright side, our closing happened within days after they received our contract. 

 Good luck everyone I am in the same boat waiting to close, sent check and closing papers in for our purchase on 4/19.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dbs1228 said:


> Just remember the sellers have to have about 5 documents notarized TOGETHER!



And what a complete pain in the you know where!  I was out of town last week when the documents came.  Then in our area it's unbelievably difficult to find a notary that will witness for real estate documents.    So one week after getting the documents we got them returned.  I got a notice from the closing agent that they received them but were still waiting for the buyers documents!


----------



## Miz Diz

We passed 3/24 and still have not closed.  I am starting to wish we did not purchase because we now need to buy a new car.  It would be nice to be able to put a larger down payment on it.
We have already paid $500 to Fidelity.  Can we back out now?  Or will we forfeit the deposit?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Miz Diz said:


> We passed 3/24 and still have not closed.  I am starting to wish we did not purchase because we now need to buy a new car.  It would be nice to be able to put a larger down payment on it.
> We have already paid $500 to Fidelity.  Can we back out now?  Or will we forfeit the deposit?



That will be spelled out in your contract for purchase that you signed, and yes, you would lose the deposit.


----------



## ORD2KOA

dbs1228 said:


> Just remember the sellers have to have about 5 documents notarized TOGETHER! This was a challenge for my DH and I since he leaves for work at 5:15 am and does not get home until 5 - 6 PM. We got closing documents on the contract we were selling on a Tuesday and had to wait until Saturday to go to our bank to get them notarized, then mailed them Monday. On bright side, our closing happened within days after they received our contract.
> 
> Good luck everyone I am in the same boat waiting to close, sent check and closing papers in for our purchase on 4/19.


 
That's true, but don't depend on your bank to notarize them for you.  Wachovia/Wells Fargo wouldn't do ours.  We went to the UPS store and coughed up about $30 for the notary fees.

I'm waiting on my sellers to get their paperwork back in.  I'm biting my nails about early December reservations.  They've had the paperwork for a week.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> I just got off the phone with Sharon from Fidelity and I was told that I should have my documents by wednesday for the contract that passed 3/24.  I was also told that I should receive the documents on another contract that passed on 4/6 by 5/2.  A month seems a little too long.



I was given the phone number to the Title company.  I called yesterday and the person I spoke to pulled both contracts and said she would work on them.  I received them this morning and will be mailing them back today.


----------



## ORD2KOA

Mlissa88 said:


> And....nothing again today. ROFR was nothing compaired to this wait time...
> 
> My offer was made and accepted on 2/18,
> ROFR was 3/24
> Still waiting for my contract and closing as of 4/20....
> 
> 
> Glad I wasn't in a rush but I would like to get this over with...


 
On the contract we sold, Disney waived on 3/20, I had the paperwork on 3/23 and we closed on 3/31.  

On the one we're buying, Disney waived on 4/4, I had the paperwork on 4/15 and now we're waiting on the seller to return their paperwork so we can close.


----------



## chicagosfinest

We submitted a BCV 170 point contract (Dec use year) $66/point with all 2010, 2011, 2012, etc points on 3/18 to Disney - we paid closing costs and all dues for 2011 upfront.

I called the closing company yesterday and found it that we passed ROFR and we are happy    Disney now has all my money, lol.

It was a no reserve listing on eBay which we were the high bidders.  The seller was CJ Timeshares.  So far so good with them, a good experience.

Once all the points are in the system for use, etc I will post again.


----------



## dbs1228

chicagosfinest said:


> We submitted a BCV 170 point contract (Dec use year) $66/point with all 2010, 2011, 2012, etc points on 3/18 to Disney - we paid closing costs and all dues for 2011 upfront.
> 
> I called the closing company yesterday and found it that we passed ROFR and we are happy    Disney now has all my money, lol.
> 
> It was a no reserve listing on eBay which we were the high bidders.  The seller was CJ Timeshares.  So far so good with them, a good experience.
> 
> Once all the points are in the system for use, etc I will post again.



GREAT deal, good job!  Welcome home!


----------



## JWG

Update on our 50 pt BLT, August use year...

3/18 - Sign contract
3/19 - Submitted for ROFR
4/11 - Passes ROFR
4/22 - Receive closing Docs, sign and get cashier's check
4/23 - Sending check via priority and certified mail
?/??  - Close
?/??  - Points available

Getting closer.


----------



## n2mm

chicagosfinest said:


> We submitted a BCV 170 point contract (Dec use year) $66/point with all 2010, 2011, 2012, etc points on 3/18 to Disney - we paid closing costs and all dues for 2011 upfront.
> 
> I called the closing company yesterday and found it that we passed ROFR and we are happy    Disney now has all my money, lol.
> 
> It was a no reserve listing on eBay which we were the high bidders.  The seller was CJ Timeshares.  So far so good with them, a good experience.
> 
> Once all the points are in the system for use, etc I will post again.



That's a great deal.  I've been waiting and watching for someone to go below the $80 price and pass.  Maybe there's hope for me buying BCV one day.


----------



## wvuchief

Received word that we are the new owners of 250 pts at AKV .... here is our brief time line for that happened.

Submitted for ROFR on Mar 16th
Passed ROFR on Apr 4th
Received closing documents Apr 13th
Mailed back documents and money on Apr 14th

Insert what seemed like 2 months here

Confirmation we closed on Apr 22nd


----------



## arthur06

chicagosfinest said:


> We submitted a BCV 170 point contract (Dec use year) $66/point with all 2010, 2011, 2012, etc points on 3/18 to Disney - we paid closing costs and all dues for 2011 upfront.
> 
> I called the closing company yesterday and found it that we passed ROFR and we are happy    Disney now has all my money, lol.
> 
> It was a no reserve listing on eBay which we were the high bidders.  The seller was CJ Timeshares.  So far so good with them, a good experience.
> 
> Once all the points are in the system for use, etc I will post again.



Good deal!!! you will love BCV!


----------



## Donald is #1

chicagosfinest, wvuchief,congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
*wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)*




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
*chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8)
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11) non-member
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30) non-member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Normangirls------------ 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14)


----------



## Normangirls

Well, we finally just passed!  It took a lot longer than expected due to some drama from the sellers (some banked points suddenly came up "missing"), but we were able to come to an agreement, submitted addendums, and passed Friday.

So our final agreement is for a 150 point VWL contract, with 42 2010 points banked.  Our original submission was for $63/point, but we are getting a credit at closing that, in effect, brings the price down to $55.80.

Now, because of our unique situation (the credit was for $10/point for each "missing" point, and that skews the price; and it took a while to get this done, so the timing of ROFR is off, too), it may be hard to use our information for a good point of reference.  But there you have it!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Normangirls said:


> Well, we finally just passed!  It took a lot longer than expected due to some drama from the sellers (some banked points suddenly came up "missing"), but we were able to come to an agreement, submitted addendums, and passed Friday.
> 
> So our final agreement is for a 150 point VWL contract, with 42 2010 points banked.  Our original submission was for $63/point, but we are getting a credit at closing that, in effect, brings the price down to $55.80.
> 
> Now, because of our unique situation (the credit was for $10/point for each "missing" point, and that skews the price; and it took a while to get this done, so the timing of ROFR is off, too), it may be hard to use our information for a good point of reference.  But there you have it!



Wow, that sounds stressful!  I'm glad you finally got it all worked out.   home!


----------



## hauntedcity

Did Disney take the week off?  There weren't any green additions to the list in the last week.


----------



## Grumpy175

BWV Passed ROFR on 3/07. Closed 4/07, points and first trip booked 4/23. The people at MS could not have been any nicer or more helpful. Great experience


----------



## dbs1228

Normangirls said:


> Well, we finally just passed!  It took a lot longer than expected due to some drama from the sellers (some banked points suddenly came up "missing"), but we were able to come to an agreement, submitted addendums, and passed Friday.
> 
> So our final agreement is for a 150 point VWL contract, with 42 2010 points banked.  Our original submission was for $63/point, but we are getting a credit at closing that, in effect, brings the price down to $55.80.
> 
> Now, because of our unique situation (the credit was for $10/point for each "missing" point, and that skews the price; and it took a while to get this done, so the timing of ROFR is off, too), it may be hard to use our information for a good point of reference.  But there you have it!



Congratulations, finally!  I am assuming you are still considered "pre 3/21" in the resale purchase?  Glad everything worked out, and great price, good for you!!!


----------



## Normangirls

dbs1228 said:


> Congratulations, finally!  I am assuming you are still considered "pre 3/21" in the resale purchase?  Glad everything worked out, and great price, good for you!!!



We were able to amend the original contract and not lose our original date of submission for ROFR.  The loss of the points is a shame, but the purchase price cannot be beat.

I'm so excited!  We're planning a trip this fall, and since I'll be able to get a discount on annual passes, well, it only makes sense to consider a weekend getaway next March, right?  Just to get our money's worth out of the passes.  I love fuzzy Disney math.


----------



## dismagiclover

dismagiclover said:


> 150 (BWV) June $48, 50 banked '10 points, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, submitted 4/8



Just got word that this passed!!!!  I was a bit worried because it seemed too good to be true.  (With seller paying MF it is comparable to $43 a point.)  Now I have to start the wait for closing!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

dismagiclover said:


> Just got word that this passed!!!!  I was a bit worried because it seemed too good to be true.  (With seller paying MF it is comparable to $43 a point.)  Now I have to start the wait for closing!



Wow, Jenny. That's a record-breaking deal. Great job!  to the BWV family!


----------



## FloFlo71

Wow! $48 and $43 for BWV, where are people finding these bargains?


----------



## erikawolf2004

dismagiclover said:


> Just got word that this passed!!!!  I was a bit worried because it seemed too good to be true.  (With seller paying MF it is comparable to $43 a point.)  Now I have to start the wait for closing!



This is awesome!!!  What was the asking price?

Thanks, Erika


----------



## Joey7295

dismagiclover said:


> Just got word that this passed!!!!  I was a bit worried because it seemed too good to be true.  (With seller paying MF it is comparable to $43 a point.)  Now I have to start the wait for closing!



Congratulations  ROFR only took about 2 weeks.  That is a very similar deal to what I got.  Seeing that you passed actually gives me more hope of mine passing.  I hope to hear on my ROFR soon.

(Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)


----------



## dismagiclover

lowe@massed.net said:


> Wow, Jenny. That's a record-breaking deal. Great job!  to the BWV family!


Thanks!  We love BWV so we're very happy!



FloFlo71 said:


> Wow! $48 and $43 for BWV, where are people finding these bargains?


We used Fidelity.



erikawolf2004 said:


> This is awesome!!!  What was the asking price?
> 
> Thanks, Erika


The asking price was $64.  I told Rachel at Fidelity that I was looking for 150 points at around $50 a point and asked her which seller would be most likely to accept such an offer.  She recommended this contract.  When I made the offer I was expecting a counter offer (either a few more dollars a point or asking me to pay the MFs.)  The seller just accepted the offer as is.



Joey7295 said:


> Congratulations  ROFR only took about 2 weeks.  That is a very similar deal to what I got.  Seeing that you passed actually gives me more hope of mine passing.  I hope to hear on my ROFR soon.
> 
> (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)


I was suprised how quick it went through ROFR, but I'm not complaining!  I bet yours will pass.  I don't think they are ROFR anything at the moment.


----------



## FloFlo71

Thank you, I have emailed Rachel.


----------



## arthur06

If BWV is passing in the $40's and $50's. What is that going to do to OKW and SSR?

Could Vero be had for $20 to $25? When was the last time Disney ROFR'd a Vero Contract?


----------



## erikawolf2004

dismagiclover said:


> Thanks!  We love BWV so we're very happy!
> 
> 
> We used Fidelity.
> 
> 
> The asking price was $64.  I told Rachel at Fidelity that I was looking for 150 points at around $50 a point and asked her which seller would be most likely to accept such an offer.  She recommended this contract.  When I made the offer I was expecting a counter offer (either a few more dollars a point or asking me to pay the MFs.)  The seller just accepted the offer as is.
> 
> 
> I was suprised how quick it went through ROFR, but I'm not complaining!  I bet yours will pass.  I don't think they are ROFR anything at the moment.



Thanks for the great info, I'm sure they will be getting a few calls regarding this!


----------



## Donald is #1

Normangirls, dismagiclover, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
*dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
*Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*

Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11) non-member
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30) non-member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## mjc2003

Chicagosfinest 170 BCV @ $66 + me = addonitis.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Wow! Great contract.  Good luck with it.


----------



## ORD2KOA

mjc2003 said:


> Chicagosfinest 170 BCV @ $66 + me = addonitis.


 
Terrific price!!!  Good luck.


----------



## XGrumpy1

OMG! I hqd not read far enough back to realize that BCV @ $66 has already paased.

What is Disney doing???


----------



## mjc2003

XGrumpy1 said:


> OMG! I hqd not read far enough back to realize that BCV @ $66 has already paased.
> 
> What is Disney doing???



They are forcing me to buy more points.  
In all seriousness, it's a great question; why were they buying up points at $80-$83 but not at $66?  Seems strange.


----------



## wdwnomad

Woo Hoo!  I passed ROFR yesterday.  150 points at SSR at $58/point.  All points for 2011 (no banking or borrowing).  March UY; buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.

Contract was submitted to DVD on 4/5/11 and passed ROFR on 4/25/11.


----------



## mccarts

wow that's a great price.  I just was in Disney and purchased 50 points for $99.  They gave me 50 free. Those points are from 2010 so I have to back them.


----------



## hauntedcity

wdwnomad said:


> Woo Hoo!  I passed ROFR yesterday.  150 points at SSR at $58/point.  All points for 2011 (no banking or borrowing).  March UY; buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.
> 
> Contract was submitted to DVD on 4/5/11 and passed ROFR on 4/25/11.




Does anyone know how Disney prioritizes ROFR review?  I have now heard about several people (here and on other forums) who have passed ROFR, but submitted contracts after mine.  Do current members with add-ons get priority?  Did Fidelity lose my contract and lie to me while they search under the couch to try and find my paperwork?

Very confused,

Doug


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> Does anyone know how Disney prioritizes ROFR review?  I have now heard about several people (here and on other forums) who have passed ROFR, but submitted contracts after mine.  Do current members with add-ons get priority?  Did Fidelity lose my contract and lie to me while they search under the couch to try and find my paperwork?
> 
> Very confused,
> 
> Doug



Well, I just heard back from Fidelity. Here's the history:


I received an email on 3/30 saying my contract was submitted to Disney. (Yay!)
Then, I received an email on 4/4 saying my contract was submitted to Disney.  (Um... okay)
Now, received an email today saying it was submitted on 4/11. (_Who did what when how whyfor?_)

So, I guess I'm still waiting.


----------



## palaemon

hauntedcity said:


> Well, I just heard back from Fidelity. Here's the history:
> 
> 
> I received an email on 3/30 saying my contract was submitted to Disney. (Yay!)
> Then, I received an email on 4/4 saying my contract was submitted to Disney.  (Um... okay)
> Now, received an email today saying it was submitted on 4/11. (_Who did what when how whyfor?_)
> 
> So, I guess I'm still waiting.



At least you don't have to worry about 3/20.


----------



## DizMagic

just received my closing docs for my 200 pt VWL resale.  used Fidelity.  heres the timeline.

made offer 3/15
offer accepted by seller 3/16
returned signed contract 3/16
seller signed & returned contract 3/17
sent to DVD 3/17
passed ROFR 4/5
received closing docs 4/26
signed and returned closing docs 4/27

woo.  hoo.  i did leave out the "numerous" emails and phone calls to both Fidelity and Timeshare Title and More.  if you guys used these vendors, they are extremely behind with the workload.  if you are in a rush, i suggest contacting them repeatedly and frequently.

hopefully everything else will progress quickly from here.  we will be at the world 6/1-6/10 and hope to be able to take advantage of some of our member perks!


----------



## Donald is #1

wdwnomad, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
*wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*

Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11) non-member
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30) non-member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## MsRem

DizMagic said:


> just received my closing docs for my 200 pt VWL resale.  used Fidelity.  heres the timeline.
> 
> made offer 3/15
> offer accepted by seller 3/16
> returned signed contract 3/16
> seller signed & returned contract 3/17
> sent to DVD 3/17
> passed ROFR 4/5
> received closing docs 4/26
> signed and returned closing docs 4/27
> 
> woo.  hoo.  i did leave out the "numerous" emails and phone calls to both Fidelity and Timeshare Title and More.  if you guys used these vendors, they are extremely behind with the workload.  if you are in a rush, i suggest contacting them repeatedly and frequently.
> 
> hopefully everything else will progress quickly from here.  we will be at the world 6/1-6/10 and hope to be able to take advantage of some of our member perks!



Does anyone know the timeline lately for Timeshares Title and More to execute closing once funds are sent?  We signed and sent money the middle of last week and are now impatiently waiting.  We were patient through ROFR, patiently waiting to receive closing documents and never called or bugged them about anything.  Now that $$ is sent I'm not so patient anymore!!  Its been a loooongg process.  

Didn't know if we'd show up on the comptroller's site or we'd actually get a call letting us know we had finally closed.


----------



## chicagosfinest

Our thanks to everyone's well wishing and good luck.  We too were surprised that our $66/Point purchase for BCV passed ROFR.  We paid $65/point for a boardwalk a month ago - now we see them going for $50 or $48 but at least we did good on the BCV.  It seems obvious that right now if you can get a seller to agree to a price that it will pass ROFR (our BCV contract was a listing on eBay with no reserve).  Fidelity also seems to have some good priced deals.  It seems if you aren't in a hurry just make your offer.........this is a buyer's market.  Really the problem is though that I think we all thought that the ROFR was there to protect the prices?  Just think if you paid $100 point or more only to find out you could get it for half on the resale market.........I don't think that the cruises, adventurer, conceriege collections, etc are worth that much more.  Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## chicagosfinest

If BWV is passing in the $40's and $50's. What is that going to do to OKW and SSR?

Could Vero be had for $20 to $25? When was the last time Disney ROFR'd a Vero Contract?


This is a great question...........if they don't use ROFR then all prices will probably fall right?  OKW and SSR should fall into the 40's for sure then if Boardwalk is.  It appears everyone's points are taking a dip in value if ROFR isn't utilized by Disney...........


----------



## mjc2003

chicagosfinest said:


> Our thanks to everyone's well wishing and good luck.  We too were surprised that our $66/Point purchase for BCV passed ROFR.  We paid $65/point for a boardwalk a month ago - now we see them going for $50 or $48 but at least we did good on the BCV.  It seems obvious that right now if you can get a seller to agree to a price that it will pass ROFR (our BCV contract was a listing on eBay with no reserve).  Fidelity also seems to have some good priced deals.  It seems if you aren't in a hurry just make your offer.........this is a buyer's market.  Really the problem is though that I think we all thought that the ROFR was there to protect the prices?  Just think if you paid $100 point or more only to find out you could get it for half on the resale market.........I don't think that the cruises, adventurer, conceriege collections, etc are worth that much more.  Anyone else have thoughts on this?



You got a great deal, and I was very surprised to see this price allowed since BCV is the ONLY resort where Disney had been consistently exercising ROFR.  Did they buy back enough for their liking?  Or, did they contemplate some sort of expansion and then decide against it?  Who knows.  We just bought 200 pts at BCV for $84, and are already thinking about adding a resale contract and seeing if we can get a price around $65-$70.  

As for your second point, people generally seem in agreement that the alternative uses for the points are not an effective way to use them.  The best place is in WDW.  For the cruises, many recommend renting the points and using the proceeds to pay cash for the cruise--and some have showed how doing this can pay for the cruise and leave spending money left over.  So if the same number of points will either just cover the cruise or cover the  cruise and give you back $800, obviously that's the better option.  However, some find that they have a lot of points and use them all different ways.  I spoke to my guide for awhile last night, and she uses points frequently to travel to NYC and stay at the Regency via the Concierge collection.  So, people do as they wish.  

I believe that prices will continue this trajectory downwards unless Disney implements ROFR.  Even a token buy back will halt the decline, at least temporarily.  If they bought a BWV contract at $50, you'd see a lot of resales staying above that number.  Just as they set a floor at BCV at $83, and everybody was offering at or more than that number for awhile...until you broke the floor!

Congrats again, we'll see you at BCV!  You have great taste, if I may say so myself!


----------



## mccarts

Can you tell me what ROFR is?  Are you buying these points from the disney vaction club directly?  If you're not how does that work.


----------



## mjc2003

mccarts said:


> Can you tell me what ROFR is?  Are you buying these points from the disney vaction club directly?  If you're not how does that work.



ROFR is "Right Of First Refusal".  This is Disney's option to buy any resale contract.  So, if you bid on a resale contract for $80 per point, Disney has 30 days to review the deal and decide to buy it themselves at that price.  If they do, the seller gets his money but the buyer has to start over.  

You can buy points from DVC directly, or buy them resale.  If you buy them directly, you get the points immediately.  If you buy them resale, you are buying contracts that were initially sold by Disney but the current owners no longer want them.  So they are fully legitimate.

However (maybe b/c they were losing too many direct sales to the resale market), Disney changed the rules on 3/20 of this year.  As of that date, any contract bought via resale can only be used at the 11 Disney Vacation Club properties, or traded through RCI (a timeshare exchange).  Resale points bought after 3/20 are no longer eligible to be used for Disney Concierge or Adventure Collections, or Disney Cruise Lines.  Because these options are not the best usage of points, many will tell you this is not a big deal.  However, it will certainly drive many to buy direct over resale b/c the perception will be that the resale contracts are not as good.  However, no matter how you buy, once you go to sell you are selling a resale contract that is stripped of the additional benefits--meaning if you spend $115 per point on a Beach Club contract direct from Disney or $80 on a Beach Club contract via resale, and have to sell in a year, both would be sold with the same benefits.  
I hope this makes sense?


----------



## ORD2KOA

chicagosfinest said:


> Fidelity also seems to have some good priced deals.


 
I think when you see deals, you see people in financial trouble who need to dump their points. 

Is anyone having trouble getting their sellers to get the darned paperwork in?

We're waiting to close on BWV, but the sellers haven't returned their paperwork yet.   I'm getting antsy since I need to make some ressies for November and December.  When we sold (last month), I had the papers back asap so the buyer could start using the points.  We got the paperwork for our purchase on the 15th, I had the certified check delivered to the closing company on the 18th, and the sellers still haven't returned their paperwork.


----------



## chicagosfinest

mjc2003 said:


> You got a great deal, and I was very surprised to see this price allowed since BCV is the ONLY resort where Disney had been consistently exercising ROFR.  Did they buy back enough for their liking?  Or, did they contemplate some sort of expansion and then decide against it?  Who knows.  We just bought 200 pts at BCV for $84, and are already thinking about adding a resale contract and seeing if we can get a price around $65-$70.
> 
> As for your second point, people generally seem in agreement that the alternative uses for the points are not an effective way to use them.  The best place is in WDW.  For the cruises, many recommend renting the points and using the proceeds to pay cash for the cruise--and some have showed how doing this can pay for the cruise and leave spending money left over.  So if the same number of points will either just cover the cruise or cover the  cruise and give you back $800, obviously that's the better option.  However, some find that they have a lot of points and use them all different ways.  I spoke to my guide for awhile last night, and she uses points frequently to travel to NYC and stay at the Regency via the Concierge collection.  So, people do as they wish.
> 
> I believe that prices will continue this trajectory downwards unless Disney implements ROFR.  Even a token buy back will halt the decline, at least temporarily.  If they bought a BWV contract at $50, you'd see a lot of resales staying above that number.  Just as they set a floor at BCV at $83, and everybody was offering at or more than that number for awhile...until you broke the floor!
> 
> Congrats again, we'll see you at BCV!  You have great taste, if I may say so myself!



Maybe they also took into account that we paid closing costs ($500) and annual dues for 2011 ($850) this would have brought our real price per point to $74/point?
We have never stayed at Beach Club but we can hardly wait til its settled so we can make reservations for next May.  I am sure it books up fast........
We are going in 3 weeks though (Boardwalk) so we will make sure to go over there and take a look.  We now have 202 points at Boardwalk and 170 at Beach Club which should be perfect for us.  See you at BCV!
Bill


----------



## GoofItUp

chicagosfinest said:


> Our thanks to everyone's well wishing and good luck.  We too were surprised that our $66/Point purchase for BCV passed ROFR.  We paid $65/point for a boardwalk a month ago - now we see them going for $50 or $48 but at least we did good on the BCV.  It seems obvious that right now if you can get a seller to agree to a price that it will pass ROFR (our BCV contract was a listing on eBay with no reserve).  Fidelity also seems to have some good priced deals.  It seems if you aren't in a hurry just make your offer.........this is a buyer's market.  Really the problem is though that I think we all thought that the ROFR was there to protect the prices?  Just think if you paid $100 point or more only to find out you could get it for half on the resale market.........I don't think that the cruises, adventurer, conceriege collections, etc are worth that much more.  Anyone else have thoughts on this?




I'm very glad that you got this great deal, but as a BCV owner, it kind of makes me sick to my stomach.    One of the reasons I decided to buy into DVC was that they had a strong resale market and I felt I would be able to unload the contract and recoup some cost if I ever decided to.  If they drive the price down to nothing for a resale, then will some decide to not purchase?  Then again, there are probably lots of people who buy without researching which is who DVC is targeting perhaps?


----------



## chicagosfinest

GoofItUp said:


> I'm very glad that you got this great deal, but as a BCV owner, it kind of makes me sick to my stomach.    One of the reasons I decided to buy into DVC was that they had a strong resale market and I felt I would be able to unload the contract and recoup some cost if I ever decided to.  If they drive the price down to nothing for a resale, then will some decide to not purchase?  Then again, there are probably lots of people who buy without researching which is who DVC is targeting perhaps?



Believe me, I do know how you feel although I am happy with the BCV contract...........I bought a 100 point Boardwalk a month ago for $65 a point and now see they are passing for $48 and $50.  6 months ago I bought a different Boardwalk for $76 a point.  $48 or $50 for Boardwalk seems way too low and then wouldn't it make sense that OKW and SSR would be even a little lower?  It appears that Disney is not using ROFR right now so its a buyer's market..........  there must be a lot of distressed sellers out there.


----------



## ORD2KOA

chicagosfinest said:


> there must be a lot of distressed sellers out there.



I think this is the key to some of the low prices.  At some point, people feel the need to give their points away rather than be on the hook for maintenance fees on a vacation they can't believe they'll be able to take in the foreseeable future.   There's still a lot of financial pain in our country.  Bargains come at a cost.  I just keep hoping things will get better.     

On a happy note, we got word that we closed on our BWV contract today.
43 days from offer to closing. I think we paid a fair price, $65 p/p.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats on closing you BWV resale!


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> SSR 170 pts for $55/pt (Feb), 144 banked from 2010, all 2011.  I'm paying closing, and splitting maint with seller.  Submitted on 3/30.
> 
> This is our first DVC.  C'mon, Disney, I'm ready to go NOW!



I passed ROFR today (4/29)!    Huzzah!

Depending on which email you believe (on which date the contract was submitted to Disney), it was either 31 days, 26 days, or 19 days.  

But, hey, we made it!  I should expect up to month for closing and getting the points in my name at Disney, right?

Happy (not Dopey),
Doug


----------



## shonadamson

We just got an offer accepted after our last deal fell apart.

SSR 150pts $50 pt.  300 2011 pts. 150pts there after Buyer pays mf and closing.

Wish us luck on this one.  I don't know how I am going to make it through this process twice.


----------



## dbs1228

shonadamson said:


> We just got an offer accepted after our last deal fell apart.
> 
> SSR 150pts $50 pt.  300 2011 pts. 150pts there after Buyer pays mf and closing.
> 
> Wish us luck on this one.  I don't know how I am going to make it through this process twice.



  I think you may have a much quicker process now since its been over a month since 3/20 so you maybe surprised how quick it goes!  good luck


----------



## palaemon

shonadamson said:


> We just got an offer accepted after our last deal fell apart.
> 
> SSR 150pts $50 pt.  300 2011 pts. 150pts there after Buyer pays mf and closing.
> 
> Wish us luck on this one.  I don't know how I am going to make it through this process twice.



Fantastic! What UY?
 Good Luck.


----------



## shonadamson

palaemon said:


> Fantastic! What UY?
> Good Luck.



Sorry forgot.  It is an August UY


----------



## palaemon

shonadamson said:


> Sorry forgot.  It is an August UY



Very cool. I think I was noticing that one (on Fidelity.) Looked like the best loaded SSR contract. In glad to see a DISer get it (if that was the one.)


----------



## dizhoni

Waiting- OKW 50 point contract with June use year at $60 a point.
52 points (50 are banked points and all 2011 points coming in June.
Buyer pays closing points. Already a member. Submitted April 29.


----------



## Donald is #1

hauntedcity, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

shonadamson, dizhoni, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
*hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*

Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity 
*dizhoni------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11) non-member
*shonadamson-------- 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf*



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## XGrumpy1

Thanks for posting the new ones in green.  Great idea.  Really makes them stand out.


----------



## ORD2KOA

Donald, thanks for your hard work on this.  Your list helped us when we us for both buying and selling.  I don't think any of us thank you enough for all you do.    

We've finally closed on our BWV purchase, so now I have to see if we can really live with 1/3fewer points -- I may get a case of addonitis.  ;-)

Thanks again!

Nancy


----------



## Donald is #1

XGrumpy1 said:


> Thanks for posting the new ones in green.  Great idea.  Really makes them stand out.



You're welcome.  I'm glad that the new color is working.  



ORD2KOA said:


> Donald, thanks for your hard work on this.  Your list helped us when we us for both buying and selling.  I don't think any of us thank you enough for all you do.
> 
> We've finally closed on our BWV purchase, so now I have to see if we can really live with 1/3fewer points -- I may get a case of addonitis.  ;-)
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Nancy



You're welcome.  I know what you mean about addonitis.  As I see the current posts with the new resale prices, the thought of adding more points keeps coming up.  So far, I have been able to hold myself since my list of other vacations that I want to take seems to never lessen even as I complete trips on the list.


----------



## jdmn2010

Just passed today!

123 BLT (October) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member


----------



## DIS_MERI

DIS_MERI---------- 25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31) non-member, Fidelity


Heard back on 4/22 that I'd passed ROFR but I was out of town with limited internet.  I was told it should take about 3 weeks from that date for estoppel to arrive from disney and then the closing company will send out documents.  My deposit is still listed as pending on my credit card, but they didn't even put it as pending until ROFR was passed


----------



## doombuqqy

Found out we passed ROFR today!


----------



## cyatesxyz

300 SSR (February) $62, all '10 pts banked, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays prorated member fees from April to December.

Woohoo!


----------



## krisnchris

Waiting on ROFR - sub 4/5 150 BWV March UY, 31 pts for 2011, 150 for 2012.  Seller pays MF on 2011 points, buyer pays closing.

Oh yeah, $46/pt!

Hoping to hear soon. . . 

Not a member, yet!!


----------



## Donald is #1

jdmn2010, DIS_MERI, doombuqqy, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

cyatesxyz, krisnchris, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
*jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member*


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
*DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity *



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
*doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)
*krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5)*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
shonadamson-------- 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf
*cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## krisnchris

Just found out we passed ROFR!!!!!


----------



## ORD2KOA

krisnchris said:


> just found out we passed rofr!!!!!


 

yay you!!!


----------



## FloFlo71

krisnchris said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR!!!!!



Wow! at $46 per point BWV!  Really good deal!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

krisnchris said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR!!!!!



Great deal!  Who did you go thru and what was it listed at?

That is about what we are hoping for...now just to get a seller to bite!

Thanks


----------



## krisnchris

Had been trolling the resale listings for months.  Saw this one @ Fidelity and just HAD to act on it!!    That was their asking price.  I am so thankful.  Been wanting to buy DVC for a long while now. . . renting points in the meantime. . . 

Thank you so much, Donald, for keeping this database up.  It really is so helpful!!


----------



## Donald is #1

krisnchris, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
*krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)



*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
shonadamson-------- 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## erikawolf2004

I was awatching a listing on ebay that closed today @ $54.02, fully loaded contract of 150 at the AKV.  I wonder if the buyer will some up here and lets us know if it passes.


----------



## dismagiclover

krisnchris said:


> Had been trolling the resale listings for months.  Saw this one @ Fidelity and just HAD to act on it!!    That was their asking price.  I am so thankful.  Been wanting to buy DVC for a long while now. . . renting points in the meantime. . .
> 
> Thank you so much, Donald, for keeping this database up.  It really is so helpful!!



I called on that listing, but it was gone (to you, obviously.)  It turned out OK for me though because I made an offer for $48 that the seller accepted.  Definitely are sellers out there willing to deal and looks like Disney has given up ROFR.


----------



## krisnchris

Glad it worked out!


----------



## chicagosfinest

dismagiclover said:


> I called on that listing, but it was gone (to you, obviously.)  It turned out OK for me though because I made an offer for $48 that the seller accepted.  Definitely are sellers out there willing to deal and looks like Disney has given up ROFR.




You would have to be crazy to buy directly from Disney at this point.  BWV is at or below $50 a point.  Buying resale saves thousands and thousands of dollars.  Just rent or sell points and use the money for a cruise if thats what you want to do.  
On a side note, my Beach Club Contract didn't come exactly as advertised.  However, it turned out even better.  It went into Disney's system yesterday, it was submitted March 20th.
It was a 170 point BCV contract - $66 a point
Feb use year (not Dec as advertised)
25 banked points - have to be used by January 2012
all Feb 2011 points, all Feb 2012 points
So I got an additional 25 points out of it and the use year is Feb instead of Dec not a big deal to me.  
Thanks for to all good lucks and congrats we received.  Congrats to the recent purchasers of BWV very good deals...........we are headed there in 2 weeks and have never stayed there, can't wait!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Pirate at Heart, good luck with your contract! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)



*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
shonadamson-------- 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
*Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity*


----------



## Joey7295

erikawolf2004 said:


> I was awatching a listing on ebay that closed today @ $54.02, fully loaded contract of 150 at the AKV.  I wonder if the buyer will some up here and lets us know if it passes.




I saw that contract too.  I think there was money owed on that contract or something like that.


----------



## marie1981

BWV  150 points, august UY.

$60/point.  Sellers pays 2011 MF, and 50% closing. Buyer pays 50% closing.

98 banked 2010 points. All 2011 and 2012 points available.

Was sent for ROFR on May 2nd


----------



## Donald is #1

marie1981, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)
*marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2)*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
shonadamson-------- 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## JWG

JWG said:


> Update on our 50 pt BLT, August use year...
> 
> 3/18 - Sign contract
> 3/19 - Submitted for ROFR
> 4/11 - Passes ROFR
> 4/22 - Receive closing Docs, sign and get cashier's check
> 4/23 - Sending check via priority and certified mail
> ?/??  - Close
> ?/??  - Points available
> 
> Getting closer.



Just to update:
5/08 - Closed (Got the e-mail on 5/8, which is odd because on 5/7 I was told they were still waiting on paperwork from Disney).

?/?? - Points available


----------



## hauntedcity

JWG said:


> Just to update:
> 5/08 - Closed (Got the e-mail on 5/8, which is odd because on 5/7 I was told they were still waiting on paperwork from Disney).
> 
> ?/?? - Points available



Out of curiosity, what resale broker and title company did you use?  I passed ROFR on 4/29 and have not received any documents yet.

Thanks!


----------



## katieandemismom

OKW - 50 pts - $58 pp seller pays mf until 2011 - all 10,11,12 points (2010 not banked so we're hoping for a quick trip through ROFR to have a chance to either use or rent them) - Sept use year

Seller accepted our offer this afternoon.


----------



## JWG

Update on our 50 pt BLT, August use year...

3/18 - Sign contract
3/19 - Submitted for ROFR
4/11 - Passes ROFR
4/22 - Receive closing Docs, sign and get cashier's check
4/23 - Sending check via priority and certified mail
5/08  - Close (notified at least)
5/10 - Deed posted to comptroller site
?/??  - Points available

Getting closer.


----------



## Miz Diz

JWG said:


> Update on our 50 pt BLT, August use year...
> 
> 3/18 - Sign contract
> 3/19 - Submitted for ROFR
> 4/11 - Passes ROFR
> 4/22 - Receive closing Docs, sign and get cashier's check
> 4/23 - Sending check via priority and certified mail
> 5/08  - Close (notified at least)
> 5/10 - Deed posted to comptroller site
> ?/??  - Points available
> 
> Getting closer.



I sent our check on 4/25 and they received it 4/27.  Still waiting.

can you give me the link to the comptroller site?  Thank you.


----------



## JWG

Miz Diz said:


> I sent our check on 4/25 and they received it 4/27.  Still waiting.
> 
> can you give me the link to the comptroller site?  Thank you.



http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/

Once you click on "I accept"   You'll see in red near the upper left "Documents Proofed Through <DATE>" so you know where they're at.  They're a couple days behind getting things online usually.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

I am so happy for all of these families that are getting such great deals on BWV contracts, but I have to admit that it makes me worried that the resort has dropped in price so drastically in such a short period of time. Contracts apparently have lost over 1/3 of their value in less than a year. We're presenting our son with the contract we purchased as his graduation gift in a few weeks... and the going rate if we had purchased now would have been over $2000 less. That's really hard to swallow!


----------



## palaemon

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> I am so happy for all of these families that are getting such great deals on BWV contracts, but I have to admit that it makes me worried that the resort has dropped in price so drastically in such a short period of time. Contracts apparently have lost over 1/3 of their value in less than a year. We're presenting our son with the contract we purchased as his graduation gift in a few weeks... and the going rate if we had purchased now would have been over $2000 less. That's really hard to swallow!



Makes me wonder/worried that if Disney doesn't make some changes that les & less people will buy direct. 

I know their target market is not members or "resale-educated" non-members. It's the families getting caught up in the magic of Disney. The ones that are there with their family having a good time. 

However, with the Internet & iPhones, the average potential non-member is becoming more & more knowledgeable about resale. 

Personally, I believe they artificially pushed BLT's price too high too fast. People were buying BLT direct for $98/pp as of November (Black Friday.) Aulani isn't open and prices aren't as high as BLT. 

I think that BLT's prices are so high that there will be a huge amount of owners looking to sell in a few years. They over-exteded and after trying to justify it for a couple of years, but just can't afford it. The resale market will be flooded with BLT and prices will plunge. Unless DVC exercises ROFR, it only takes one member willing to go to extremes and the DISboards will light up. 

Personally, the only reason to buy direct (if you visit DL a lot) is because of GCV, since you'd get the advantage of the other DL hotels if GCV were booked. But, then, I'd just buy GCV for 11-month window, so I guess it's moot.


----------



## Donald is #1

katieandemismom, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6)
 

*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2)


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
*katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
shonadamson-------- 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## MFMont

MFMont said:


> BWV 150 pts, aug. Uy. All 09',10' and 11' points. Buyer pays MF and closing costs at $52 per point. Went to ROFR friday. Let the 30 day countdown begin!
> 
> Interesting, I went to WDW back in early Feb. and took the DVC tour. They happened to give me a follow up call Saturday......Coincidence??????? Was not home to take the call.



Finally closed today.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

MFMont said:


> Finally closed today.


Did you go through a resale company? I would love to know details of the listing/offer process. 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## MFMont

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Did you go through a resale company? I would love to know details of the listing/offer process.
> 
> Thanks for any info!



I made the purchase through fidelity. They where asking $65 ppt. And took my first offer of $52 ppt. They contract was from england a divorce situation. All in all I estimate that the process took an additional 5 weeks from what a non distressed contract should have taken. The process was a bit agrivating but well worth it in the end if I can get a decent price to rent the 09' points.


----------



## chicagosfinest

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> I am so happy for all of these families that are getting such great deals on BWV contracts, but I have to admit that it makes me worried that the resort has dropped in price so drastically in such a short period of time. Contracts apparently have lost over 1/3 of their value in less than a year. We're presenting our son with the contract we purchased as his graduation gift in a few weeks... and the going rate if we had purchased now would have been over $2000 less. That's really hard to swallow!



I agree with you on this one..........we bought our first 100 point contract at BWV less than a year ago at $76 a point and that seemed good - it felt good to get our foot in the door.   Less than 2 months ago, we got another 100 point contract for $65 point and that seemed good.  Now BWV contracts are passing ROFR for $48 a point (maybe the high dues are affecting it).  I don't feel very "protected" by ROFR and I bought RESALE.   If we had bought direct at $100 a point (or more) at SSR, AKV, or BLT I'd be upset.  
What's seems strange (honestly a little wrong in my opinion) on top of all this is that today we received a mailing for DVC.  It was a flyer outlining if we refer 1-5 family members that we could receive up to like $2,900 - BUT they had to buy direct.  Why would I refer a family member or friend to buy direct?  I wouldn't be much of a family member or friend!  I love Disneyworld and DVC but buying through the resale market is the only way to go.  Disney isn't holding out their end of the deal by exercising ROFR at this point which makes buying direct even a worse idea.  If they want people to buy direct, then give a REAL incentive.  For example:  free admission to the parks for a few years or free dining plan, etc
On the plus side, we did recently get a BCV contract for $66 a point which is a good deal.  No one would probably accept this offer but it was a no reserve listing on eBay.  The bottom line is that there are a lot of BWV owners that will accept low offers and Disney isn't spending money on ROFR which means that they don't think they can sell it for a profit quickly.  
Just my opinion but in a few years you'll see a lot of BLT contracts for sale under $80 a point.  Buying BLT for $130 a point is silly plus you need a lot of points to stay there on top of it.  People will not be able to afford all the points necessary to stay there so there will be a lot of resales on BLT.
Also I am stating the obvious but anything is only worth what people are willing to pay (supply and demand).  But why sell a BWV contract for so cheap?  Their listing agent didn't give them very good advice - BWV is desirable it shouldn't be going for below SSR or OKW (greater supplies and less demand there).  Or you will see OKW and SSR go to the low 40's if this keeps up.  Sorry everyone for rambling its just been on my mind a lot lately.


----------



## utahkennedys

chicagosfinest said:


> I agree with you on this one..........we bought our first 100 point contract at BWV less than a year ago at $76 a point and that seemed good - it felt good to get our foot in the door.   Less than 2 months ago, we got another 100 point contract for $65 point and that seemed good.  Now BWV contracts are passing ROFR for $48 a point (maybe the high dues are affecting it).  I don't feel very "protected" by ROFR and I bought RESALE.   If we had bought direct at $100 a point (or more) at SSR, AKV, or BLT I'd be upset.
> What's seems strange (honestly a little wrong in my opinion) on top of all this is that today we received a mailing for DVC.  It was a flyer outlining if we refer 1-5 family members that we could receive up to like $2,900 - BUT they had to buy direct.  Why would I refer a family member or friend to buy direct?  I wouldn't be much of a family member or friend!  I love Disneyworld and DVC but buying through the resale market is the only way to go.  Disney isn't holding out their end of the deal by exercising ROFR at this point which makes buying direct even a worse idea.  If they want people to buy direct, then give a REAL incentive.  For example:  free admission to the parks for a few years or free dining plan, etc
> On the plus side, we did recently get a BCV contract for $66 a point which is a good deal.  No one would probably accept this offer but it was a no reserve listing on eBay.  The bottom line is that there are a lot of BWV owners that will accept low offers and Disney isn't spending money on ROFR which means that they don't think they can sell it for a profit quickly.
> Just my opinion but in a few years you'll see a lot of BLT contracts for sale under $80 a point.  Buying BLT for $130 a point is silly plus you need a lot of points to stay there on top of it.  People will not be able to afford all the points necessary to stay there so there will be a lot of resales on BLT.
> Also I am stating the obvious but anything is only worth what people are willing to pay (supply and demand).  But why sell a BWV contract for so cheap?  Their listing agent didn't give them very good advice - BWV is desirable it shouldn't be going for below SSR or OKW (greater supplies and less demand there).  Or you will see OKW and SSR go to the low 40's if this keeps up.  Sorry everyone for rambling its just been on my mind a lot lately.



Since we bought for use and not for an investment, it doesn't surprise or worry me that prices are down. Prices are down on everything that is expensive or a luxury right now. I am so grateful I knew about resale with our first OKW contract at $78/point (small contract). I paid about $100/pt for our larger GCV contract but got a free cruise so I figure about $80/point. I am hoping those points hold value as the resort is so small and the only one for now in DL (and the only one that can physically be attached to a park due to space in DL). But regardless, we bought  that one as well to use. Now we are looking to pick up another distressed or low-price point package probably at OKW again. At least DVC prices haven't hit $1 like many, many other initially high-priced timeshares have hit. Our neighbors paid $80k for a Westin Ka'anapali timeshare that they would be lucky to get $5k for now due to Maui county tax problems. So far I am satisfied with DVC and my dues for what I get in return.


----------



## chicagosfinest

utahkennedys said:


> Since we bought for use and not for an investment, it doesn't surprise or worry me that prices are down. Prices are down on everything that is expensive or a luxury right now. I am so grateful I knew about resale with our first OKW contract at $78/point (small contract). I paid about $100/pt for our larger GCV contract but got a free cruise so I figure about $80/point. I am hoping those points hold value as the resort is so small and the only one for now in DL (and the only one that can physically be attached to a park due to space in DL). But regardless, we bought  that one as well to use. Now we are looking to pick up another distressed or low-price point package probably at OKW again. At least DVC prices haven't hit $1 like many, many other initially high-priced timeshares have hit. Our neighbors paid $80k for a Westin Ka'anapali timeshare that they would be lucky to get $5k for now due to Maui county tax problems. So far I am satisfied with DVC and my dues for what I get in return.



Thanks for the input I really do feel better.  We bought it for use too and I know we'll use it for years to come...........
Our BWV contract 100 points was put into Disney system for use today.  We submitted it for ROFR on 3/19 if that gives anyone a timeframe.  Around 6-8 weeks from the time something is submitted until it is in Disney's system.


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I'll be traveling for pretty much the rest of the month.  Most likely, I won't have a chance to update the list during that time, but I will update it once I get back.  So expect the next update somewhere around 6/1.


----------



## a742246

We appreciate your work, have a safe trip.


----------



## Joey7295

Have a good trip Donald


----------



## skierrob

Was on a waitlist to buy 25 OKW points through Disney at $90 a point.  But I just made an offer that was accepted for 50 points resale at OKW (2042 expiration) for $58 a point, with seller and I splitting the cost of the 2011 dues.  April use year, and Fidelity is the broker.  Contract has all fifty 2011 points, and all 2012 points but no banked 2010 points from last year.  I should have offered less, I guess... the seller accepted my offer right away with no negotiation needed!

My current 30 point contract is a June use year, but at this price I'm happy to work things out to appropriately use my points each year.

Hope this passes ROFR!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm already nervous!  (Gee... I wonder I keep getting told I'm such a worrywart all the time lol!)  

And to think, just 14 months ago I said I'd always be happy with my small 30 point contract and that I would NEVER need to add on more points.  And now I've already borrowed all my points through 2012 and desperately want to add more points!  

Is there a pill I can take for this add-onitis sickness I've acquired?  

Now I need to let my guide know that I'm cancelling my direct purchase waitlist for the 25 points.... I guess she isn't going to be too happy..... 

ps... I did purchase my first 30 point membership in January 2010 for $76 per point and I thought that was a good deal at the time.  The lowering prices are great for those of us buying, but definitely a worry for future resale value.  

Robert


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congratulations.  I bet you will be fine with ROFR.

I think all of us watching this thread should start a "Timeshares Owners Anynomous" for wanting to add on!


----------



## DVCconvert

waiting
VB - 50-pts, Feb UY, all points coming feb '12, $52, TTS

Edited to add: submitted for ROFR 5/18/11


----------



## icydog

Where did you find this deal?  What were the costs including closing costs?   I would like to find a contract like this one!!

BTW, did it pass ROFR?

Thanks for the info
Marylyn






chicagosfinest said:


> You would have to be crazy to buy directly from Disney at this point.  BWV is at or below $50 a point.  Buying resale saves thousands and thousands of dollars.  Just rent or sell points and use the money for a cruise if thats what you want to do.
> On a side note, my Beach Club Contract didn't come exactly as advertised.  However, it turned out even better.  It went into Disney's system yesterday, it was submitted March 20th.
> It was a 170 point BCV contract - $66 a point
> Feb use year (not Dec as advertised)
> 25 banked points - have to be used by January 2012
> all Feb 2011 points, all Feb 2012 points
> So I got an additional 25 points out of it and the use year is Feb instead of Dec not a big deal to me.
> Thanks for to all good lucks and congrats we received.  Congrats to the recent purchasers of BWV very good deals...........we are headed there in 2 weeks and have never stayed there, can't wait!!


----------



## skierrob

And I just rescinded my offer as I decided I really didn't want to have two different use years with all the restrictions.  Back to the drawing board!



skierrob said:


> Was on a waitlist to buy 25 OKW points through Disney at $90 a point.  But I just made an offer that was accepted for 50 points resale at OKW (2042 expiration) for $58 a point, with seller and I splitting the cost of the 2011 dues.  April use year, and Fidelity is the broker.  Contract has all fifty 2011 points, and all 2012 points but no banked 2010 points from last year.  I should have offered less, I guess... the seller accepted my offer right away with no negotiation needed!
> 
> My current 30 point contract is a June use year, but at this price I'm happy to work things out to appropriately use my points each year.
> 
> Hope this passes ROFR!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm already nervous!  (Gee... I wonder I keep getting told I'm such a worrywart all the time lol!)
> 
> And to think, just 14 months ago I said I'd always be happy with my small 30 point contract and that I would NEVER need to add on more points.  And now I've already borrowed all my points through 2012 and desperately want to add more points!
> 
> Is there a pill I can take for this add-onitis sickness I've acquired?
> 
> Now I need to let my guide know that I'm cancelling my direct purchase waitlist for the 25 points.... I guess she isn't going to be too happy.....
> 
> ps... I did purchase my first 30 point membership in January 2010 for $76 per point and I thought that was a good deal at the time.  The lowering prices are great for those of us buying, but definitely a worry for future resale value.
> 
> Robert


----------



## lowe@massed.net

skierrob said:


> And I just rescinded my offer as I decided I really didn't want to have two different use years with all the restrictions.  Back to the drawing board!



There's a 50 point June UY OKW contract that was listed by TSS yesterday. Go for it!


----------



## skierrob

Thanks I called on that 50 pt okw june use year this am and it was already gone!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

skierrob said:


> Thanks I called on that 50 pt okw june use year this am and it was already gone!



Oh darn!  Sorry!    I hope you find something soon.


----------



## JWG

Update on our 50 pt BLT, August use year...

3/18 - Sign contract
3/19 - Submitted for ROFR
4/11 - Passes ROFR
4/22 - Receive closing Docs, sign and get cashier's check
4/23 - Sending check via priority and certified mail
5/08 - Close
5/18 - Points available

Exactly 2 months start to finish.
Hoping to make a reservation tomorrow.

Nice to be done with the process and have my extra points .
Very smooth process given the timeframe we were in and the closing delays other were facing.


----------



## suebeelin

How do you know when you close? i just transferred the wire to TS&more on Monday, and they have not gotten back to me to say they recieved the money.  It is a lot of money. 

No one gets back to you.  After I gave them my $500 deposit almost 2 months ago, I called the broker and emailed repeatedly for 3 weeks.  Then I called my cc company to have that amount withdrawn b/c I never heard from anyone.  That's when I finally got a response, but only from TS&more!! So how do you know they are doing their job????

I had a pretty severe accident only 4 weeks ago, and got out of the hospital only 2 weeks ago.  I am dealing with the aftereffects, PT and other issues as a result of the accident.  I don't really need this and even thought about not purchasing b/c it has been such a hassle and my health should be my priority.  This process has been really furthering stressing me out! 

Any advice?  How do you know when you close, or when the points show up?  I'll list details when it's all said and done b/c I don't want to jump the gun!!


----------



## skierrob

Suebeelin,

When I purchased my first 30 point contract, it was through DVC By Resale and they used Timeshare Title and More. 

Once I entered closing, I sent my check to Timeshare Title and More via Certified Mail.  To validate that they received it, I tracked my package with USPS online and once it said "delivered" I called Timeshare Title and More (their phone number is on their website) and asked if they got my check.  The staff over there were VERY responsive and let me know that everything was ok and gave me all the information I needed.

Note that their phone hours are 8:30 am to 4:30 pm Eastern time.

While I didn't get update phone calls from them, I did call them back after about 2 weeks "just to check in and see how it's going".  Again, they gave me prompt, courteous service.

I do believe that your broker probably has NO information at this point and that only Timeshare Title and More can provide you with an update of where you are at with closing.  They'll be able to tell you if they have submitted the closing documents to the County, or if Disney is working on the contract, etc.

So give Timeshare Title and More a call and ask them what's going on.  I'd post the phone number here but I'm not sure if they want their number posted on here, so I'll just say that their phone number is pretty prominently displayed on their website.

btw -- if they say that they have sent the contract to Disney, you can call Member Services and see if your membership is showing yet.  Generally it takes about 2 weeks everything to get set up in Disney's system once the closing company sends the paperwork to Disney.  And then you can make reservations on the phone with them right away even though it will take another month or two before you see your membership card come in the mail!

I'm sorry to hear about all the problems you are having.  I'd tell you to cancel if you didn't think this was working out for you, but I'm personally not sure how much money you would lose at this stage.

Good luck and enjoy your DVC purchase once it finally goes through!!!!!!!


----------



## JWG

suebeelin

I had the same closing and title company as you.  I also sent the check certified mail so I knew when they got it.  Once they had it I followed with them to be sure.  Then, two weeks or so from then I called the title company to follow-up.

They're working, they just don't offer updates without your prompting.  Also, it appears whoever makes the noise gets moved through a little faster.

This type of real estate transaction is definitely handled differently than the normal.


----------



## suebeelin

I called TS&more and they were very nice... and explained the situation and next steps.  So, therefore, my broker is to blame for the 3 week gap and no contact after the deposit!  Alas, that is just life, then.  My accident happened a week after talking to TS&more and getting the deposit re-issued.  Then I was out of commission for another 2-3 weeks (I was not functional for much of the 9 days in the hospital/ICU).  Nevertheless, we want to go through with this and live our normal life!

I'm excited for this to go through.  Finally.  It has been since early March, so it's about time!


----------



## dbs1228

suebeelin said:


> I called TS&more and they were very nice... and explained the situation and next steps.  So, therefore, my broker is to blame for the 3 week gap and no contact after the deposit!  Alas, that is just life, then.  My accident happened a week after talking to TS&more and getting the deposit re-issued.  Then I was out of commission for another 2-3 weeks (I was not functional for much of the 9 days in the hospital/ICU).  Nevertheless, we want to go through with this and live our normal life!
> 
> I'm excited for this to go through.  Finally.  It has been since early March, so it's about time!



Hopefully smooth sailing from here on in!  Congrats on you purchase, it can be frustrating but it will be done before you know it!  Feel better.


----------



## erikawolf2004

We had our offer of $60 on 100 points for BWV accepted today, us paying closing and seller paying MF, all '10, '11 points available. 

Thanks everyone for all the great info on here and keeping this post going.

Erika


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Add me to this list.  I made an offer that was accepted on 3/21 but it was just submitted to ROFR yesterday 4/11.
> 
> BWV September UY 170 pts, $50 per point.  65 pts 2009, 170 pts 2010, 170 pts 2011



I received an email on Wednesday stating that I passed on 4/29.  This was after I emailed them because I was wondering what was going on.  I also received my documents yesterday.  I will say I got good deals through Fidelity, but the process is taking too long.


----------



## dismagiclover

Joey7295 said:


> I received an email on Wednesday stating that I passed on 4/29.  This was after I emailed them because I was wondering what was going on.  I also received my documents yesterday.  I will say I got good deals through Fidelity, but the process is taking too long.



This gives me hope I may get my docs soon.  I'm going through Fidelity and passed ROFR on 4/24.  I e-mailed last week and they said I should get my docs within 2 weeks.  They still seemed quite backed up.  The first time we bought I think it only took a few days to get closing docs.


----------



## mikeandkarla

Purchased a contract through Fidelity.  Submitted 3/17, accepted and sent to Disney for rofr 3/18, passed rofr 4/16, received and sent back closing docs 5/18.  Now waiting  for closing and to be put in DVC's system.  Who knows how long that will take.


----------



## MaryD73

We finally had an offer accepted.  This is the third contract we have bid on.

150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 

Contracts are being signed as we speak.  Next step ROFR.


----------



## RugbyJimmy

Good for you, Mary.  I was offered that exact contract yesterday.  Went home to talk to my wife about it.  Called today...gone...to you.  

$52 a point is awesome. Why is BWV so cheap now?


----------



## erikawolf2004

RugbyJimmy said:


> Good for you, Mary.  I was offered that exact contract yesterday.  Went home to talk to my wife about it.  Called today...gone...to you.
> 
> $52 a point is awesome. Why is BWV so cheap now?



Fidelity has several...go check and see if any fit your needs.


----------



## Dawn16

So, here's our time frame on our recent BWV add on:

2/23 signed contract
2/25 sent for ROFR
3/22 passed ROFR
4/23 rec'd closing docs
5/7 closed (had been scheduled for 4/29)
5/18 contract showed up on MS site

Close to 3 months from start to finish.  And that's with us and the sellers returning all paperwork in a timely fashion.  Hopefully you more recent buyers will see things speed up a bit now that the big rush is over.


----------



## MaryD73

RugbyJimmy said:


> Good for you, Mary.  I was offered that exact contract yesterday.  Went home to talk to my wife about it.  Called today...gone...to you.
> 
> $52 a point is awesome. Why is BWV so cheap now?



Wow!  Sorry about that.  

That was the second Fidelity contract we had bid on.  The other was with another company.   We really were just going down the list.  There are just so many right now that we would just walk away if we didn't like where it was headed.    I think you are just seeing the effects of supply and demand.


----------



## RugbyJimmy

MaryD73 said:


> Wow!  Sorry about that.
> 
> That was the second Fidelity contract we had bid on.  The other was with another company.   We really were just going down the list.  There are just so many right now that we would just walk away if we didn't like where it was headed.    I think you are just seeing the effects of supply and demand.



There is no need to apologize.  I am glad that you snagged it.  I was going back and forth between that one and another.  I might have my lock on one though.  We shall see.  As you said, with so much supply I am simply waiting for the right one.


----------



## emilymad

We had our offer accepted this week!  Contracts are in the process of being signed.  We are so excited!

100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf


----------



## 3girlsfun

We closed on 5/19. I'll update again once we are loaded into the system so we have the final time line.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

RugbyJimmy said:


> ...Why is BWV so cheap now?



I have thought for quite some time now that Disney controls the prices. If Disney buys back like they were a few years ago, prices stayed high. Now that Disney has mostly stopped, buyers are negotiating whatever sellers are willing to accept and rolling the dice with passing ROFR through Disney. BWV was one that was pretty high for a while, but now it's right down there with the rest of the resorts.

The other thing that is starting to impact resale purchases is the 2042 expiration dates. As contracts age and the expiration date creeps up, the 2042 resorts are just going to naturally sell for less (generally speaking). BCV may be the exception, because it's a small resort and Disney has been buying back some of the lower offers.

Keep your eye out, as I know Fidelity had a few 150 pt contracts with decent prices. I'd call the 3 or 4 major brokers, tell them exactly what you want and what you're willing to pay for it, and see what they negotiate. Also, don't forget that maintenance fees and closing costs are all negotiable as well.

Good luck!


----------



## XGrumpy1

Emilymad, Congrats,

Crazy low price.  Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## shonadamson

I haven't seen anyone post that they have passed ROFR lately.  We went to ROFR on May 10th and are hoping for a quick turn around.  Our first contract fell through.  It took 19 days to pass ROFR.  I wonder what the time frame is right now.


----------



## momtofour

Just closed on a BWV resale. August use year, 160 points. No points until 2012,2013 going forward. $67 per point. Buyer paid closing. Contract was approved before the March changes.


----------



## haddam06

We just bought 160 points at AKL for $71/pt.  Use year August with 160 points coming in August 2012.


----------



## haddam06

shonadamson said:


> I haven't seen anyone post that they have passed ROFR lately.  We went to ROFR on May 10th and are hoping for a quick turn around.  Our first contract fell through.  It took 19 days to pass ROFR.  I wonder what the time frame is right now.


It took us about 28 days for ROFR.  That was in March, before the changes took place.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats Haddam06!  $71 for AKV is very good.  I'm sure you love it there.


----------



## Joey7295

dismagiclover said:


> This gives me hope I may get my docs soon.  I'm going through Fidelity and passed ROFR on 4/24.  I e-mailed last week and they said I should get my docs within 2 weeks.  They still seemed quite backed up.  The first time we bought I think it only took a few days to get closing docs.



Was the first time through Fidelity?


----------



## dismagiclover

Joey7295 said:


> Was the first time through Fidelity?



No our first purchase was through the broker who must not be named on the DIS.  I have to admit they gave much better service.


----------



## heathpack

dismagiclover said:


> No our first purchase was through the broker who must not be named on the DIS.  I have to admit they gave much better service.



who the heck is the broker who must not be named?!  Do tell.


----------



## Doug7856

heathpack said:


> who the heck is the broker who must not be named?!  Do tell.



I'd like to know too!


----------



## dismagiclover

heathpack said:


> who the heck is the broker who must not be named?!  Do tell.



Do a search for DVC resales and a broker will come up that is a mother/son pair.  For some reasons their names are blocked on this site.


----------



## Chic

I've used the Mother/Son team and was 100% satisfied.


----------



## DVCconvert

Chic said:


> I've used the Mother/Son team and was 100% satisfied.



I share this experience, although most of my contracts have been purchase via TTS.


----------



## MaryD73

MaryD73 said:


> We finally had an offer accepted.  This is the third contract we have bid on.
> 
> 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
> 
> Contracts are being signed as we speak.  Next step ROFR.



Submitted for ROFR today 5/23


----------



## a742246

Chic said:


> I've used the Mother/Son team and was 100% satisfied.



Same here.


----------



## Kidanifan08

AKV 55 points Dec UY, $79/pt:
     -- 40-2009 banked points, 40-2010 points, 55-2011 points
     -- Buyer pays MF on 40-2010 points plus closing costs.

This is a post-3/20 contract.  Here's hoping to close and get loaded into the system in less than 5 weeks!!


----------



## shonadamson

Kidanifan08 said:


> AKV 55 points Dec UY, $79/pt:
> -- 40-2009 banked points, 40-2010 points, 55-2011 points
> -- Buyer pays MF on 40-2010 points plus closing costs.
> 
> This is a post-3/20 contract.  Here's hoping to close and get loaded into the system in less than 5 weeks!!



When did you go to ROFR?


----------



## Kidanifan08

shonadamson said:


> When did you go to ROFR?



Went to ROFR on 4/12.  There was a clerical problem with the contract submitted initially, which required an addendum and stretched the process out a little longer than expected.


----------



## lilpooh108

Kidanifan08 said:


> AKV 55 points Dec UY, $79/pt:
> -- 40-2009 banked points, 40-2010 points, 55-2011 points
> -- Buyer pays MF on 40-2010 points plus closing costs.
> 
> This is a post-3/20 contract.  Here's hoping to close and get loaded into the system in less than 5 weeks!!



Congrats!  You got 2009 points too...what a deal!


----------



## marie1981

Just received an email from Rachel, Fidelity. We passed ROFR 

Waiting for the closing documents...


----------



## wink13

Congrats!  Hopefully your closing docs will come quicker than mine.  Passed ROFR on March 28th and just recd closing docs today (May 24th).  Hopefully they are getting caught up.



marie1981 said:


> Just received an email from Rachel, Fidelity. We passed ROFR
> 
> Waiting for the closing documents...


----------



## shonadamson

shonadamson said:


> We just got an offer accepted after our last deal fell apart.
> 
> SSR 150pts $50 pt.  300 2011 pts. 150pts there after Buyer pays mf and closing.
> 
> Wish us luck on this one.  I don't know how I am going to make it through this process twice.



Well we went to ROFR on May 10th and just found out that we passed today.  So it only took two weeks.  I am so excited.  I hope this one doesn't fall apart like the last one did.


----------



## shonadamson

marie1981 said:


> Just received an email from Rachel, Fidelity. We passed ROFR
> 
> Waiting for the closing documents...



What closing company are you using?


----------



## wink13

Fidelity used Timeshare Title & More for my closing.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We were notified yesterday that our OKW passed ROFR...submitted on May 2nd.  Waiting patiently for closing papers...hopefully in the mail today.


----------



## karriemouse

Went to ROFR on 20th May - 75 pts at Grand Californian, Dec UY, all points available from 2009 onwards. Priced at $96 / point with us paying closing cost and seller paying MF.

Third try 
- 1st contract fell through when the seller had problems (felt so sorry for him).
- 2nd time made an offer through Fidelity and then was told that the contract was stripped and not as advertised, then they stopped communicating with me so I gave up on that one (and Fidelity).
 - this one above is with the Timeshare Store (who we bought our very first points with so I'm more than happy to be working with them again) so...

will the third time be a charm?  Hope so!


----------



## marie1981

shonadamson said:


> What closing company are you using?



Like it was mentionned 'Timeshare and Title ' 

It is my 4th closing with them with the same agent, and so far, she was terrific ! 

I am crossing my fingers !!


----------



## jel0511

We just had our offer accepted!!!!  200 SSR points Feb use year 195 2011 points. $64 a point seller pays 2011 MF we pay closing!!!  I'm so excited!!!  We already own at VWL and BWV. I can't wait to book a treehouse!!!!


----------



## dizhoni

Heard from Rachel at Fidelity that we passed ROFR on our 50 points at OKW with June use year. Hope everything continues to go as well.


----------



## vike201

I heard back from Fidelity on May 17, had my closing papers Monday 23. Check went out today. I don't think it's too bad. One month from offer to clear ROFR. Now I can't wait to book our first trip in November. 

The title company is First American Title. Any advice on how they are to deal with?

SSR 200 points, $57 a point, Sept UY, buyer pays closing and mf.


----------



## DVCconvert

VB - 50-pts, Feb UY, all points coming feb '12, $52, TTS

Edited to add: submitted for ROFR 5/18/11 
                          PASSED ROFR 05/26/11


----------



## lowe@massed.net

DVCconvert said:


> VB - 50-pts, Feb UY, all points coming feb '12, $52, TTS
> 
> Edited to add: submitted for ROFR 5/18/11
> PASSED ROFR 05/26/11



Congratulations!  I look forward to trying out Vero Beach sometime.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

vike201 said:


> I heard back from Fidelity on May 17, had my closing papers Monday 23. Check went out today. I don't think it's too bad. One month from offer to clear ROFR. Now I can't wait to book our first trip in November.
> 
> The title company is First American Title. Any advice on how they are to deal with?
> 
> SSR 200 points, $57 a point, Sept UY, buyer pays closing and mf.



Great deal, vike, and fast, too. home to the SSR family!


----------



## mixmastertoy

Bought Bay Lake Towers on May 2nd... rofr passed on May 26th

160 points for 66.25 a point

I thought it was a good deal and would never pass but it did!


----------



## janischa

BLt for 66.5 ? for real ?  that's incredible ?
congratz !
which broker did you use ?


----------



## XGrumpy1

66.25 for BLT?

Man, I need your skills at making deals!

Congrats.


----------



## fers31

First post is BLT at $65....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Chic said:


> I've used the Mother/Son team and was 100% satisfied.



We used them and they were great.  Others on here who got contracts the same time as us with other companies took as much as a month longer to close and get their points.  
I would not use anyone else if we bought any add ons.


----------



## jocin3

Our first ever DVC contract for BWV just went to ROFR today
300 pts coming 8/1/11 (150 banked points 2010 & 150 points 2011) 150 pts. coming 8/1/12.  $66  keeping our fingers crossed and praying this is a good deal.


----------



## jel0511

Update!

Our SSR contract was sent to ROFR today.  Details:

200 points Feb use year, 195 2011 points available, all 2012 available.

$64 a point, seller to pay all 2011 maintenance, buyer to pay all closing..

The waiting is going to kill me!!!!


----------



## mixmastertoy

I used Resort Closings Inc. I actually purchased this through Ebay (pretty lucky I know)... I didnt think there was any way my Bay Lake Towers would pass ROFR for less than $70 a point! 

How long does it take now before I can book my first stay : )


----------



## dismagiclover

mixmastertoy said:


> Bought Bay Lake Towers on May 2nd... rofr passed on May 26th
> 
> 160 points for 66.25 a point
> 
> I thought it was a good deal and would never pass but it did!



Congratulations!  That is an incredible steal!  That is all the evidence I need that Disney is not using ROFR ever!  I'll be interested to see where the prices finally settle!


----------



## Kris10rooks

SSR contract - 100 Pts, $66pp. '10 banked, seller paid '10mf, buyer pays closing. 
Sent to Disney 5/20. Passed 5/27


----------



## karriemouse

karriemouse said:


> Went to ROFR on 20th May - 75 pts at Grand Californian, Dec UY, all points available from 2009 onwards. Priced at $96 / point with us paying closing cost and seller paying MF.



Just got word that Disney waived ROFR!!! Only 7 days to get an answer!


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> 190 pts at SSR, $58/pt.  380 pts 2010, 190 pts 2011 buyer pays closing and MFs.  Submitted on 3/4



Points finally showing on my member website.  What a long wait.  I'm happy I finally have these points, but now I am still waiting on 2 more contracts.


----------



## DVCconvert

Joey7295 said:


> ..... I am still waiting on 2 more contracts.



I noticed that the other day...your vb contracts right?...boy, it has taken awhile!  I hope they show up really soon for you!


----------



## Joey7295

DVCconvert said:


> I noticed that the other day...your vb contracts right?...boy, it has taken awhile!  I hope they show up really soon for you!



Thank you.  One is VB and one is BWV.  I need to bank 2010 points by the end of the month, but that is on Tuesday and I don't think I will have them by then.


----------



## SamSam

100 AKV Points - no points until June 2012

4-29     offered $67.00 a point
4-29     offer accepted
5-2       sent to Disney for ROFR
5-23     passed ROFR and documents received

I was actually on Hilton Head Island when the contract passed, so will have to do all the paperwork now that I'm home.  Dh and I are thrilled that the purchase (so far) had gone so seamlessly.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Joey7295 said:


> Thank you.  One is VB and one is BWV.  I need to bank 2010 points by the end of the month, but that is on Tuesday and I don't think I will have them by then.



I think MS sometimes makes exceptions for resales. When you finally get the points (assuming it's past the banking deadline), I would ask if they would let you bank. You may get lucky and get a really nice rep! 

Wishing you luck that they come through soon. My resales seemed to take FOREVER!  Hopefully, things are back to normal now.


----------



## Joey7295

Buckeye Fan said:


> I think MS sometimes makes exceptions for resales. When you finally get the points (assuming it's past the banking deadline), I would ask if they would let you bank. You may get lucky and get a really nice rep!
> 
> Wishing you luck that they come through soon. My resales seemed to take FOREVER!  Hopefully, things are back to normal now.



Thanks.  I am definitely going to try to bank them.  Hopefully they will be understanding of the closing taking so long.


----------



## jel0511

Another update...
passed ROFR on 6/1/11

details

SSR Feb use year 200 points
195 2011 points available
all 2012 and on available

offered $64 a point and buyer pays all closing costs, seller pays 2011 MF

Offer made 5/24/11
Submitted for ROFR 5/27/11
Disney waives RFOR 6/1/11

Quick turnaround!!  Hopefully closing will be equally as quick!!!!!


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## peacockpass

AKV June use year 160 points
130 banked points (from 2010)
all points available for 2011 and 2012

offered $73 a point -- buyer pays all closing costs and 2011 MF only.

Offer made 5/20/11
Submitted for ROFR 5/24/11
Disney waives RFOR 6/1/11

DVC member
Purchased through The Timeshare Store (they are excellent).


----------



## jocin3

Went to ROFR  5/27
Passed 6/1 !!! (couldn't believe it with the holiday weekend too!)

Boardwalk Aug UY
150 (2010) points
150 points coming 8/1/11
150 points coming 8/1/12

We paid closing and maintenance fees..$66 a point.
EXTREMELY impressed with TSS-great communication through emails.
Hoping our closing goes as quickly as it can. Looking forward to going 'home' later this year!!


----------



## shonadamson

Here is my timeline so far.
Offer accepted 5/2
Went to ROFR 5/10
Passed RoFR 5/24
Recieved Closing docs 5/31
Both sets of closing docs recieved by closing company today 6/2!
HOw long will it take to close from today since they have the buyer and sellers documents.


----------



## ljcrochet

Here is my time line
HHI 200 points june use year (172 2011 points) $40 a point, spliting closing cost, buyer paying August through dec Maintence dues on the 172 points.
Offer accepted on 5/20
went to ROFR 5/24
passed ROFR 6/2

edited to add: points are in our account already.  We first sent in our closing docs on 7/1


----------



## ct_chris

Here is our timeline
Two BCV contracts each 150pts at $78/pt.
First contract 
60-2009 points, 150-2010 points (banked for 2011 already), all points for 2011 and 2012. 
Second contract
40-2010 points (banked for 2011 already), all points for 2011 and 2012. 

Offer accepted on 5/27
Went to ROFR 6/2


----------



## mjc2003

ct_chris said:


> Here is our timeline
> Two BCV contracts each 150pts at $78/pt.
> First contract
> 60-2009 points, 150-2010 points (banked for 2011 already), all points for 2011 and 2012.
> Second contract
> 40-2010 points (banked for 2011 already), all points for 2011 and 2012.
> 
> Offer accepted on 5/27
> Went to ROFR 6/2



Nice ones!  Are they both the same Use Year?  We just bought BCV pre-3/20 and are thinking about a small add-on...we have April, 200 points, want to add on about 50 more (but if prices drop a bit we might stretch that to 100).  

Good luck!


----------



## ct_chris

mjc2003 said:


> Nice ones!  Are they both the same Use Year?  We just bought BCV pre-3/20 and are thinking about a small add-on...we have April, 200 points, want to add on about 50 more (but if prices drop a bit we might stretch that to 100).
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks.  Both 150pt BCV contacts are Oct Use Year.
I am hopeful they will make it through ROFR.
The Oct use year will make using or reselling the 60 banked 2009 point difficult since they expire 9/30/11 and we probably won't get access to the point till August.


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> I passed ROFR today (4/29)!    Huzzah!
> 
> Depending on which email you believe (on which date the contract was submitted to Disney), it was either 31 days, 26 days, or 19 days.
> 
> But, hey, we made it!  I should expect up to month for closing and getting the points in my name at Disney, right?
> 
> Happy (not Dopey),
> Doug



Okay, so now were into June... I finally got documents from the title company on Friday, May 27.  I was able to review, sign, and notarize all of them in time to get them mailed out the same day.

Still waiting.  This whole thing started with contracts signed back on March 29.  I was aware that it could take a month or two, but it will probably be close to 3 months before I have possession of the points.  

Doug


----------



## suebeelin

Finally---

There were a lot of issues with the sellers, and some issues with communication with the broker.  Definitely there is a lot of meaning to the phrase caveat emptor in this case... yes, buyer beware.  We proceeded anyway, albiet with much trepidation/disgust.  

Here goes:
200 points, $52.75/point, BWV, Feb use year

169 points 2011
200 points 2012
200 points 2013

Seller pays closing costs, seller/buyer splits maintenance fees.

We think it is all pre-3/20 assuming the funny business that happened didn't screw it up....


----------



## vhm672

BWV 150 points September Use Year
14 banked 2010 points, all 2011 points
$65 a point, buyer pays MF and Closing

Submitted to ROFR on 05/23/11
Passed ROFR on 06/01/11


----------



## bdtracey

SSR 250 points August Use Year
201 un-banked 2010 points 
all 2011 points
$52/point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF

Submitted to ROFR on 06/02/11
Fingers crossed!


----------



## lilpooh108

Congrats to everyone!  WOW...I cannot believe Disney is passing everyone through ROFR in just days, or just 1 week.  I waited a full month for our first resale contract (bought May 2010) and another full month for the 3/20 contract we just closed on.   Congrats!!


----------



## Donald is #1

a742246 said:


> We appreciate your work, have a safe trip.





Joey7295 said:


> Have a good trip Donald



Thanks!  I had a great time.  It was wet & cold, but a lot of fun.  I went out to South Dakota area to visit a bunch of National Park sites.


----------



## Donald is #1

never mind


----------



## Donald is #1

suebeelin said:


> Finally---
> 
> There were a lot of issues with the sellers, and some issues with communication with the broker.  Definitely there is a lot of meaning to the phrase caveat emptor in this case... yes, buyer beware.  We proceeded anyway, albiet with much trepidation/disgust.
> 
> Here goes:
> 200 points, $52.75/point, BWV, Feb use year
> 
> 169 points 2011
> 200 points 2012
> 200 points 2013
> 
> Seller pays closing costs, seller/buyer splits maintenance fees.
> 
> We think it is all pre-3/20 assuming the funny business that happened didn't screw it up....



Dumb question but did you pass or are you still waiting?


----------



## Donald is #1

erikawolf2004, MaryD73, emilymad, ct_chris, bdtracey, good luck with your contracts! 

Joey7295, momtofour, haddam06, Kidanifan08, marie1981, shonadamson, Pirate Granny, dizhoni, vike201, DVCconvert, mixmastertoy, Kris10rooks, karriemouse, SamSam, jel0511, peacockpass, jocin3, ljcrochet, suebeelin, vhm672, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
*haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts*
*Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)*
*SamSam--------- 100 AKV (???) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)*
*peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS*


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
*mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
*momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing*
*suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf * 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
*Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)*
*marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)*
*jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1*
*vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
*ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
*Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) *
*dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
*shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)*
*vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) *
*Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)*
*jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
*DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS*


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
*karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
*ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)*
*ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)*


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
*erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*
*MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)* 


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf




*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
*emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf*
*bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## sandals421

Hello,

I passed ROFR on 30 points BCV  (Feb) all '11, '12 points and we closed in May


----------



## XGrumpy1

Hi Donald is #1,  Welcome back.  We all missed you.

Thanks for the new update.


----------



## Emilysmom

190 points Feb UY,  119 pts left for 2011, $83 per point, buyer pays MF and closing costs; submitted 5/24, passed 6/2 (way faster than we thought)


----------



## Southside

Yes, I passed just recently.  Took Disney only 6 working days!


----------



## SamSam

I was reading through the list and saw that I forgot to list my use year, it is June.   
so 100 AKV points, June Use year, at $67.00 a point. 

I am a happy camper!


----------



## mjc2003

ct_chris said:


> Thanks.  Both 150pt BCV contacts are Oct Use Year.
> I am hopeful they will make it through ROFR.
> The Oct use year will make using or reselling the 60 banked 2009 point difficult since they expire 9/30/11 and we probably won't get access to the point till August.




I think you'll pass with no problems.   One just passed at BCV under $70.  I also think you'll get the points earlier than you think; Disney is taking 6-10 days for ROFR all of a sudden, with a few cases of even shorter turnaround.  

One thought would be to rent out those 2009 points, if you have 60 and can't use them before 9/31 you might be able to do a quick, discounted turnaround on a rental for $8-$9 pp.  If you can get $500 bucks it's better than losing them!  Especially for September, I think it's pretty quiet and you should be able to find something available.  

Good luck.  I bet you'll hear back on ROFR by the end of the week.


----------



## shonadamson

Just got word we closed.  The wait is almost over.  We went to ROFR on May 10th so this has been a very fast process so far.  Now just waiting fo the points.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Donald is #1 said:


> erikawolf2004, MaryD73, emilymad, ct_chris, bdtracey, good luck with your contracts!
> 
> *WAITING - BWV:*
> *erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*



We actually ended up passing on this contract.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## emilymad

Found out today that we passed ROFR!  Submitted on 5/23, passed on 6/6

100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf

Hopefully the rest of the process goes as smoothly!


----------



## MaryD73

Woo hoo!  We passed!  

150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)


----------



## n2mm

MaryD73 said:


> Woo hoo!  We passed!
> 
> 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)



Congratulations.  That's the kind of contract I've been watching for.  Did you make an offer for that price?  I'm an APRIL UY, so looking for a good fit add on without changing UY.  I check daily.


----------



## Donald is #1

sandals421, Emilysmom, erikawolf2004, emilymad, MaryD73, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

SamSam, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
*sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
*Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
*erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*
*MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23) *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
*emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf




*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## scubakat

Contracts sent to ROFR today!  Can't wait to hear back.. 

AKV (Dec) 100 banked 2010 points.. all 2011 and 2012 etc...
Buy pays closing.. Buyer/Seller Split 2011MF... $70/pt...


----------



## shonadamson

Well the process finished to day for me. Here is my completed timeline
5/2 made and offer was accepted
5/10  Went to ROFR
5/24 Passed ROFR
5/30 Recieved Closing Documents
6/2 Closed
6/8 Points were in the system and made first reservation.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congratulations!  Shonadamson, not bad, 36 days start to finish.


----------



## my 2 monkeys

We are off to ROFR today for our SSR add-on...

SSR (June) 160 points, $50 pp, 108 banked '10 and all 160 '11 points, buyer pays closing, and buyer/seller split MF.


----------



## Donald is #1

scubakat, my 2 monkeys, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8)*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf




*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2)
*my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9) member*

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## doombuqqy

Just an update, our SSR 200 point contract was submitted 4-11 and passed ROFR 5-2. We received the closing paperwork on 6-4 rushed to get it all noterized and the check there only to find our seller ( who is in the UK ) has had a name change and signed and returned the documents with her new name and no notary UGH ! We were told it would be atleast another 3 weeks. To all of you who go quickly and smoothly Congratulations!


----------



## elejpee

i GOT THE MAIL MENTIONED THAT i HAVE 100PT


----------



## Pirate Granny

Points in member service...8 days after closing.   Made our first reservation for November


----------



## Sora1978

Contract went to ROFR on 6/11.

160 BLT(Sep) @ $87 w/ 85 banked points and all 9/2011 points

buyer pays closing costs and 2011 MF.  Seller pays 2010 MF

I am not counting on using the 2010 points before they expire but may try to rent or give away to a family member depending on how long it takes to get in the system.


----------



## n2mm

Sora1978 said:


> Contract went to ROFR on 6/11.
> 
> 160 BLT(Sep) @ $87 w/ 85 banked points and all 9/2011 points
> 
> buyer pays closing costs and 2011 MF.  Seller pays 2010 MF
> 
> I am not counting on using the 2010 points before they expire but may try to rent or give away to a family member depending on how long it takes to get in the system.




That is a great price for BLT.  Good luck!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Sora1978, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)


*WAITING - BLT:*
*Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)*

*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf




*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2)
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9) member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Add me to this list.  I made an offer that was accepted on 3/21 but it was just submitted to ROFR yesterday 4/11.
> 
> BWV September UY 170 pts, $50 per point.  65 pts 2009, 170 pts 2010, 170 pts 2011



Found out I closed on 6/9.  The points showed up today, 6/13 on my member website.  Almost 3 months from when the offer was made but 2 months after going to ROFR.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Wow, that took forever!  I hope you can do something with those 2009 points.

Congrats on finally getting your points


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Add another contract for me.  VB Oct use year, 150 pts, $35/pt, buyer pays closing and 2011 MFs.  150 pts 2009, 150 pts 2010, 150 pts 2011



This contract closed on 5/18.  Points showed up on 6/3.  Luckily I was still able to bank the 2010 points.


----------



## Joey7295

XGrumpy1 said:


> Wow, that took forever!  I hope you can do something with those 2009 points.
> 
> Congrats on finally getting your points



Thanks.  We are going to try to figure out something that we can do with these points.  Maybe we can get something for late August.


----------



## SamSam

Our points showed up at member website today, here's our final timeline:

100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23), points in account June 14.  Wow, fast and painless. TSS was incredibly good to work with.


----------



## JWG

SamSam said:


> Our points showed up at member website today, here's our final timeline:
> 
> 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23), points in account June 14.  Wow, fast and painless. TSS was incredibly good to work with.



Wow.  the backlog must have cleared from the pre-3/21 rush.  Awesome that you were through the process in 6 weeks.


----------



## SamSam

JWG said:


> Wow.  the backlog must have cleared from the pre-3/21 rush.  Awesome that you were through the process in 6 weeks.



I know!!!!  I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## M5ward

Agreed on price on 6/12/2011, faxed paperwork 6/13/2011, mailed originals and deposit on 6/14/2011
BWV - 300 points, Feb. UY, $61 pp, 62 2011 points, 300 point coming 
2/2012, buyer pays closing, buyer/seller pay prorated MF
Went to ROFR today (6/14/11)


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats and good luck with ROFR!  You can sure do a lot with 300 points.


----------



## canoe86

300 OKW   $50 per point, with 300 2010 and 300 2011 points available.  UY Aug.   Buyer to pay closing and '11 dues.

Offered 6-10, accepted 6-10 and went to ROFR today!!


----------



## Disney Spaz

Subbing


----------



## ct_chris

ct_chris said:


> Here is our timeline
> Two BCV contracts each 150pts at $78/pt.
> First contract
> 60-2009 points, 150-2010 points (banked for 2011 already), all points for 2011 and 2012.  Buyer pays closing, buyer/seller split 2011 MF
> 
> Second contract
> 40-2010 points (banked for 2011 already), all points for 2011 and 2012. Buyer pays closing, buyer/seller split 2011 MF
> 
> Offer accepted on 5/27
> Went to ROFR 6/2



6/15 - First Contract made it through ROFR! 
Still waiting to hear on second even though they were submitted at same time. Probably be another day or two.


----------



## Donald is #1

M5ward, canoe86, good luck with your contracts! 

ct_chris, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
*ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)

*WAITING - BWV:*
*M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14)*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
*canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)*

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2)
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9) member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## sean-1966

We passed ROFR at $37 a point, Vero Beach.  2-25 point contracts. 23 2011 points.  We're paying 2011 dues on the 23 points and we pay closing....


----------



## wink13

30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)

Offer 3/8
Contracts signed and returned 3/9
Sent to Disney for ROFR 3/9
Passed ROFR 3/28
Closing Doc recd 5/24
Notified of Closing 6/13
Points on Member Website 6/14.

I was in no hurry so while it took a while still okay with the process other than now I have points that expire at the end of August.  Maybe a quick trip is in order.


----------



## icydog

sean-1966 said:


> We passed ROFR at $37 a point, Vero Beach.  2-25 point contracts. 23 2011 points.  We're paying 2011 dues on the 23 points and we pay closing....


That's outrageous! And at 7 months your points are as good as BLT points selling at $120 pp!   Congratulations!,,


----------



## mjc2003

ct_chris said:


> 6/15 - First Contract made it through ROFR!
> Still waiting to hear on second even though they were submitted at same time. Probably be another day or two.




Nice--I've been checking to see if you made it through.  Congrats.  With the first being more "loaded", it's a no brainer that the 2nd will come through in a day or two.  

Great deals, see you at BCV!


----------



## SamSam

sean-1966 said:


> We passed ROFR at $37 a point, Vero Beach.  2-25 point contracts. 23 2011 points.  We're paying 2011 dues on the 23 points and we pay closing....



That price blows me away!  I've never considered buying at Vero, but may have to re-consider...at that price point it is quite a bargain.


----------



## JuliaVA

Wow! where did you find $37 points from? Well done


----------



## n2mm

SamSam said:


> That price blows me away!  I've never considered buying at Vero, but may have to re-consider...at that price point it is quite a bargain.



I've consider Vero, but those dues sure are high.  But that is a great price!


----------



## SamSam

n2mm said:


> I've consider Vero, but those dues sure are high.  But that is a great price!



The high dues is why I've never considered Vero...but at that price...hmmm.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Passed ROFR 6-15, submitted 5-31,

OKW (Oct) 200 points, $55 all 09, 10 (banked), 11 points seller pays MF and closing

Now to get the points into my account so I can use the 09 points!


----------



## snoope

BWV, 150 Points, Dec UY, all of 2010, all of 2011. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. $48pp.

Offered: June 8th.
Offer Accepted: June 10th.
Sent to ROFR: June 17th.
Passed: ???

Send some pixie dust my way!


----------



## bdtracey

Woohoo!  We passed ROFR!!!!

SSR, 250 points, $52/point, Aug UY, 201 pts from 2010, all of 2011.  Buyer pays closing.  Seller pay MF.

Offered: June 1
Accepted: June 1
Sent to ROFR: June 2
Passed: June 15
Closing Documents: coming in 1-2 weeks after Disney estoppel (whatever that is)


----------



## lowe@massed.net

bdtracey said:


> Woohoo!  We passed ROFR!!!!
> 
> SSR, 250 points, $52/point, Aug UY, 201 pts from 2010, all of 2011.  Buyer pays closing.  Seller pay MF.
> 
> Offered: June 1
> Accepted: June 1
> Sent to ROFR: June 2
> Passed: June 15
> Closing Documents: coming in 1-2 weeks after Disney estoppel (whatever that is)



Great deal!  home to the SSR family!


----------



## n2mm

snoope said:


> BWV, 150 Points, Dec UY, all of 2010, all of 2011. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. $48pp.
> 
> Offered: June 8th.
> Offer Accepted: June 10th.
> Sent to ROFR: June 17th.
> Passed: ???
> 
> Send some pixie dust my way!



Wow, that is a good one....Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Donald is #1

sean-1966, XGrumpy1, bdtracey, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

snoope, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
*XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
*bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
*sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf *
*sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)

*WAITING - BWV:*
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14)
*snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17)*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9) member

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## marie1981

snoope said:


> BWV, 150 Points, Dec UY, all of 2010, all of 2011. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. $48pp.
> 
> Offered: June 8th.
> Offer Accepted: June 10th.
> Sent to ROFR: June 17th.
> Passed: ???
> 
> Send some pixie dust my way!



WOW !!!! This is an amazing contract !!!  Congratulations !!!


----------



## thejamester

SSR. 160 Points, (Sept), $51.25, 185 -2010, all of 2011, Buyer pays closing costs, Seller MF, sub 6/6 Fidelity

5/31  Offer made
6/1   Offer accepted
6/4   Contract signed
6/6   Sub ROFR

This is a first for me, I hope I did this right   

From the looks of things, I should be hearing something back shortly!!!


----------



## thejamester

I hope to use the 185 points, before they expire at the end of August.  It would be nice to book at AKV CL.


----------



## hauntedcity

3/30 - Offer accepted
4/29 (30 days later) - passed ROFR
6/15 (77 days later) - contract closing complete and sent to DVC!

So... how long is it taking these days before the points shows up under our name in the DVC computers?  

_(If I start calling Monday at 8am, and again each following half-hour, would that be considered ... crazy?   )_

To quote Tiana... "ALMOST THERE!"

Doug


----------



## thejamester

hauntedcity said:


> 3/30 - Offer accepted
> 4/29 (30 days later) - passed ROFR
> 6/15 (77 days later) - contract closing complete and sent to DVC!
> 
> So... how long is it taking these days before the points shows up under our name in the DVC computers?
> 
> _(If I start calling Monday at 8am, and again each following half-hour, would that be considered ... crazy?   )_
> 
> To quote Tiana... "ALMOST THERE!"
> 
> Doug





I've heard it being done in as little as 3 business days but, was told to expect as long as 3 weeks. As of late, it appears that time frames have been reduced based on what I've seen posted. Like you, I'd call---- don't think its crazy and can't see how it would hurt!  Hopefully you'll get a more exact time frame---or even better they'll tell you, you have your points!   Please post the outcome--it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Donald is #1

thejamester, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2)


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)

*WAITING - BWV:*
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17)


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9) member
*thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6) Fidelity*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## ct_chris

ct_chris said:


> Here is our timeline
> Two BCV contracts each 150pts at $78/pt.
> First contract
> 60-2009 points, 150-2010 points (banked for 2011 already), all points for 2011 and 2012.  Buyer pays closing, buyer/seller split 2011 MF
> 
> Second contract
> 40-2010 points (banked for 2011 already), all points for 2011 and 2012. Buyer pays closing, buyer/seller split 2011 MF
> 
> Offer accepted on 5/27
> Went to ROFR 6/2
> First Contract made it through ROFR! 6/15



Second contract made it ROFR! 6/20

So excited that we now have 300 BCV yearly points at $78/point and 190 banked 2010 pts. Had originally wanted to try at $70-$75 but we really didn't want Disney to ROFR them and have to start over again.  We also wanted to close on points before the end of summer in order to plan our Fall 2012 BCV vacation at the 11-month booking window.


----------



## mjc2003

ct_chris said:


> Second contract made it ROFR! 6/20
> 
> So excited that we now have 300 BCV yearly points at $78/point and 190 banked 2010 pts. Had originally wanted to try at $70-$75 but we really didn't want Disney to ROFR them and have to start over again.  We also wanted to close on points before the end of summer in order to plan our Fall 2012 BCV vacation at the 11-month booking window.



Nice!  As a fellow BCV owner, welcome!  Those are two great deals, we have two daughters of our own and they are almost identical ages as yours; 6 & 3.  We'll probably see you hanging around the kid pool in short time!


----------



## thejamester

thejamester said:


> SSR. 160 Points, (Sept), $51.25, 185 -2010, all of 2011, Buyer pays closing costs, Seller MF, sub 6/6 Fidelity
> 
> 5/31  Offer made
> 6/1   Offer accepted
> 6/4   Contract signed
> 6/6   Sub ROFR
> 
> This is a first for me, I hope I did this right
> 
> From the looks of things, I should be hearing something back shortly!!!



 6/20   Passed ROFR


----------



## Vincent Vega

Newbie to DVC! BWV 200 Points, October UY. 196 points of 2011, all of 2012. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. $60pp.

Offered: June 16th.
Offer Accepted: June 16th.
Sent to ROFR: June 20th.


----------



## ct_chris

mjc2003 said:


> Nice!  As a fellow BCV owner, welcome!  Those are two great deals, we have two daughters of our own and they are almost identical ages as yours; 6 & 3.  We'll probably see you hanging around the kid pool in short time!



I am sure we will be spending a lot more time at that pool since on our recent Feb. trip (stayed at BC) we spent 2-3 hours every afternoon in the SAB pool. Also, since my girls love to swim (oldest starting swim team in Fall) and can't get enough of pools, we ultimately decided to pay a bit more upfront to get BVC as our home resort.


----------



## karriemouse

karriemouse said:


> Went to ROFR on 20th May - 75 pts at Grand Californian, Dec UY, all points available from 2009 onwards. Priced at $96 / point with us paying closing cost and seller paying MF.
> 
> Third try
> - 1st contract fell through when the seller had problems (felt so sorry for him).
> - 2nd time made an offer through Fidelity and then was told that the contract was stripped and not as advertised, then they stopped communicating with me so I gave up on that one (and Fidelity).
> - this one above is with the Timeshare Store (who we bought our very first points with so I'm more than happy to be working with them again) so...
> 
> will the third time be a charm?  Hope so!



Finally done it!  After two failed attempts the third time was the charm - the points arrived in our account today!! 
32 days from putting in the offer to receiving the points!!


----------



## ct_chris

karriemouse said:


> Finally done it!  After two failed attempts the third time was the charm - the points arrived in our account today!!
> 32 days from putting in the offer to receiving the points!!



Congratulations!  Enjoy Disneyland.


----------



## thejamester

Wow--Congrats!!! That was fast.    KarrrieMouse


----------



## lowe@massed.net

karriemouse said:


> Finally done it!  After two failed attempts the third time was the charm - the points arrived in our account today!!
> 32 days from putting in the offer to receiving the points!!



 Congratulations, karrie, and home! VGC is such a beautiful resort. We hope to stay there on our trip for a conference in Anaheim in June 2012.


----------



## Breyean

karriemouse said:


> Finally done it!  After two failed attempts the third time was the charm - the points arrived in our account today!!
> 32 days from putting in the offer to receiving the points!!



That's great. We just signed our contract for a VGC resale and are waiting for the sellers to sign.  

I hope we have your luck!

See you at DL!


----------



## scubakat

Recived notification that Disney waived ROFR today! 



scubakat said:


> Contracts sent to ROFR today!  Can't wait to hear back..
> 
> AKV (Dec) 100 banked 2010 points.. all 2011 and 2012 etc...
> Buy pays closing.. Buyer/Seller Split 2011MF... $70/pt...


----------



## BradJM

Soon-to-be brand new DVC owner here!

Villas at Grand Californian - 160 points - August UY.
We get 224 points in 2011, all 2012 points.
Buyer pays closing costs, seller pays all 2011 MFs.
$85 per point.

Submitted for ROFR 6/3/2011
Passed ROFR 6/20/2011

Can't wait to go home!


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats to BradJM, 85 for VGC, scubakat, 70 for AKV, Wow!


----------



## janischa

and yes, our seller has signed her docs !!! soooo happy, now on to the wait for ROFR

here are my details
BWV, 150 points, 47 usd/point, all 2011 points, no banked or borrowed points, buyer and seller split MF, buyer pays closing

now let's hope ROFR accepts !


----------



## karriemouse

Thanks everyone for their good wishes - we were lucky and the TS did a great job! Good luck to everyone else still going through the process!


----------



## Donald is #1

ct_chris, thejamester, scubakat, BradJM, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

Vincent Vega, janischa, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
*scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)*


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
*ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
*thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
*BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)*




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)

*WAITING - BWV:*
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17)
*Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20) non-member*
*janischa-------- 150 BWV (???) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf*

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9) member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## janischa

thanks donald. just to add to my record in your database: it's use year is april and broker is fidelity
you're doing a good job there !


----------



## hauntedcity

hauntedcity said:


> 3/30 - Offer accepted
> 4/29 (30 days later) - passed ROFR
> 6/15 (77 days later) - contract closing complete and sent to DVC!
> 
> So... how long is it taking these days before the points shows up under our name in the DVC computers?
> 
> _(If I start calling Monday at 8am, and again each following half-hour, would that be considered ... crazy?   )_
> 
> To quote Tiana... "ALMOST THERE!"
> 
> Doug



Tuesday, June 21 -- I HAVE MY POINTS!  Something finally happened quickly.   2 trips booked successfully!


----------



## diswish

BWV 100 Points, August UY. 123 points on 8/1/11, all of 2012. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. $66pp.

Waiting for ROFR - fingers crossed!


----------



## thejamester

That's Great Doug!  It looks like 4 business days for your points to be in your account. Wonderful!


----------



## thejamester

Thanks Donald!  Your updates were very helpful with gauging time frames.  Thanks again!


----------



## JudyS

Just a question-- in the last update (post #960), this was listed under BWV:
Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)

Was this a BWV contract, or an SSR contract?

And, thank you, Donald, for all your hard work! It's very helpful!


----------



## Joey7295

JudyS said:


> Just a question-- in the last update (post #960), this was listed under BWV:
> Joey7295-------- 170 SSR (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
> 
> Was this a BWV contract, or an SSR contract?
> 
> And, thank you, Donald, for all your hard work! It's very helpful!



It is BWV.


----------



## Breyean

VGC - 250 points, June UY,with 62 for 2011 and all 250 starting 2012.

$74/point; buyer pays closing and seller pays mf.

Went to ROFR on 6/23. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## XGrumpy1

VGC for $74 WOW!  Good luck and let us know if that passes.


----------



## Donald is #1

janischa, thanks for the update! 

diswish, Breyean, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)

*WAITING - BWV:*
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20) non-member
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, Fidelity
*diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf* 

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9) member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*
*Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23)*

*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity


----------



## MaryD73

Woo hoo!  Points snuck up on me.  Checked today and they are already there.  Not sure when...

MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, ROFR 6/8, points 6/27)


----------



## Sandisw

Submitted to ROFR today

150 BWV, Dec UY, $55/ppt, Seller pays 2011 MF's, Buyer pays closing.  All points going forward, starting in 2011 UY.


----------



## Tikihula

75 VWL (Sep UY), $70, 63 '10 points, all '11 and '12 points. Seller pays closing and MF.  Submitted for ROFR June 15th (Fidelity). 

Waiting (im)patiently so we can put those 63 points to use before they expire the end of August (assuming availability).


----------



## Donald is #1

Pirate at Heart, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

MaryD73, thanks for the update! 

Sandisw, Tikihula, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
*Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)

*WAITING - BWV:*
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20) non-member
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
*Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28)*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9) member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23)

*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
*Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity*


----------



## slum808

Finally passed ROFR for VGC!
160pt June All 2011 and 2012 pts
Org Ask $93.75 pp
5/23 Offer @ $85pp Buyer pays closing & MF
5/24 Offer accepted
5/25 Contract received (Fidelity)
6/6  Off to Rofr (took seller a while to sign)
6/30 Passed ROFR


----------



## Vincent Vega

I passed ROFR!

BWV 200 Points, October UY. 196 points of 2011, all of 2012. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. $60pp.

Offered: June 16th.
Offer Accepted: June 16th.
Sent to ROFR: June 20th.
Passed: June 30th.


----------



## my 2 monkeys

We finally passed ROFR today!      I am not the most patient person, so the past 3 weeks have been killing me.  Glad that wait is over...and now on to another wait.  

160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9) 

So far our timeline has been:
Offer made: June 2nd
Offer accepted June 2nd
Sent to ROFR: June 9th
ROFR waived: June 30th

Fingers crossed that we will close quickly and we can use our new points soon!


----------



## Donald is #1

slum808, Vincent Vega, my 2 monkeys, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
*Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
*my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
*slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)

*WAITING - BWV:*
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28)


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23)

*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity


----------



## canoe86

canoe86 said:


> 300 OKW   $50 per point, with 300 2010 and 300 2011 points available.  UY Aug.   Buyer to pay closing and '11 dues.
> 
> Offered 6-10, accepted 6-10 and went to ROFR today!!



PASSED!!!   


Now I guess I'm waiting for closing documents!


----------



## M5ward

We were notified today that Disney waived ROFR..300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14)
Waiting for closing documents.
Now we will be "HOME" at SSR and BWV.


----------



## Maddykins06

*YAY!  We just passed ROFR!*

250 SSR (Feb.) $69,  all 2010 pts + all 2011 pts.
Split 2011 dues, buyer pays closing.

Offer 6/14
Accepted 6/15
Sub. 6/16
PASSED 6/30  
_Thank you TSS!_

Holy crap! Now we own @ BLT & SSR = 450 pts.


----------



## Sandisw

I am the seller on this one:

BLT, 30 points, June UY, 0 points 2011 UY, all points staring in June 2012 UY.  Buyer pays closing, Seller pays 2011 MF's, $104/ppt.  Should go to Disney for ROFR today.


----------



## janischa

YEAH !!! just received a mail that we've passed ROFR (BWV, 150 pts, 47 usd a point, all 2011 points, april use year, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing costs): Subbed on 21/06/2011, passed on 01/07/2011
Now hoping the closing will go smoothly and the sellers will help to make it a quick process.....


----------



## diswish

100 BWV (Aug) $66, 123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 

Passed ROFR today!


----------



## Sandisw

janischa said:


> YEAH !!! just received a mail that we've passed ROFR (BWV, 150 pts, 47 usd a point, all 2011 points, april use year, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing costs): Subbed on 21/06/2011, passed on 01/07/2011
> Now hoping the closing will go smoothly and the sellers will help to make it a quick process.....



Congratulations!!  That is exciting for you and I am waiting on a BWV contract as well so yours passing so quickly gives me hope that things will go fast!


----------



## snoope

snoope said:


> BWV, 150 Points, Dec UY, all of 2010, all of 2011. Buyer pays all MF and closing costs. $48pp.
> 
> Offered: June 8th.
> Offer Accepted: June 10th.
> Sent to ROFR: June 17th.
> Passed: ???
> 
> Send some pixie dust my way!



Passed ROFR. On to closing now!

Offered: June 8th.
Offer Accepted: June 10th.
Sent to ROFR: June 17th.
Passed: July 1st


----------



## janischa

to snoops: heya soon to be neighbour 
to sandisw: good luck on BWV and good sale you made by the way on your BLT


----------



## Donald is #1

canoe86, M5ward, Maddykins06, janischa, diswish, snoope, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Sandisw, good luck selling your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
*M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)*
*janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity*
*diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)*
*snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
*canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
*Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)
*Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28)


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23)

*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity


----------



## Thumper4me

150 BWV April Use Year
Offered: 6/28/11
Accepted: 7/1/11

$60 per point, buyer pays closing costs, split maintenance fees
all 2011 and 2012 points availabe

Now waiting for Disney.


----------



## agame2323

Okay, people are going to give me crap but...what's ROFR? I'm completely new to this and trying to keep up.


----------



## JulieEck

ROFR is Right of First Refusal.  After a buyer and seller reach an agreement, the contract information goes to Disney and they have the right to purchase the contract themselves at the agreed upon terms.  If Disney does excercise their right, the buyer gets their deposit back, the seller gets the sale and Disney buys the points.  Lately, Disney has done this very little and mostly only for some BCV contracts.  There's an awesome thread by someone (I think wdrl) that analyzes them every month.  Sorry, but I don't have a link - you can try a search or someone else may post a link.


----------



## JulieEck

We are currently waiting for ROFR!

100 points, SSR, June use year
$60/point
Buyer pays closing and most 2011 MF
Has almost all 2011 points (96) and all 2012 points
Offer on 7/2, accepted 7/5, sent to Disney for ROFR on 7/7


----------



## agame2323

JulieEck said:


> ROFR is Right of First Refusal.  After a buyer and seller reach an agreement, the contract information goes to Disney and they have the right to purchase the contract themselves at the agreed upon terms.  If Disney does excercise their right, the buyer gets their deposit back, the seller gets the sale and Disney buys the points.  Lately, Disney has done this very little and mostly only for some BCV contracts.  There's an awesome thread by someone (I think wdrl) that analyzes them every month.  Sorry, but I don't have a link - you can try a search or someone else may post a link.



Thank you soooo much Julie. So Disney buying the contract is a good thing? I thought you had to buy through Disney. I had no idea you could go through a reseller.


----------



## JulieEck

agame2323 said:


> Thank you soooo much Julie. So Disney buying the contract is a good thing? I thought you had to buy through Disney. I had no idea you could go through a reseller.



You are welcome!  There's so much information to be taken in and there are a lot of very helpful people on these boards.  Don't hesitate to ask questions.

You can purchase through Disney or you can purchase reslae.  There are several places that you can look for resale contracts including companies, ebay, etc.  The Timeshare Store is a sponsor and you will see there ad at the top of the pages.  Click on that to go to their web site.  I've heard great things about them.  There are others too, just do the research.

Disney buying back is good/bad depending on the view point.  From the seller's point of view, they've sold at the same terms so it doesn't matter for them.  For the buyer, it means they have to start over again with looking for a contract, making offers, etc.  Disney being able to buy back is what can keep resale prices at a decent level, which is good for sellers, not so much for buyers.  You won't find any DVC for sale for $1 like you can find other timeshares for.  So really that's a good thing for everyone, even buyers, because it means they are buying something that will continue to hold some value.

Clear as mud???


----------



## agame2323

JulieEck said:


> You are welcome!  There's so much information to be taken in and there are a lot of very helpful people on these boards.  Don't hesitate to ask questions.
> 
> You can purchase through Disney or you can purchase reslae.  There are several places that you can look for resale contracts including companies, ebay, etc.  The Timeshare Store is a sponsor and you will see there ad at the top of the pages.  Click on that to go to their web site.  I've heard great things about them.  There are others too, just do the research.
> 
> Disney buying back is good/bad depending on the view point.  From the seller's point of view, they've sold at the same terms so it doesn't matter for them.  For the buyer, it means they have to start over again with looking for a contract, making offers, etc.  Disney being able to buy back is what can keep resale prices at a decent level, which is good for sellers, not so much for buyers.  You won't find any DVC for sale for $1 like you can find other timeshares for.  So really that's a good thing for everyone, even buyers, because it means they are buying something that will continue to hold some value.
> 
> Clear as mud???



lol. Wow. I have some studying to do. Guess I'll be like this for the next few weeks. But you're a great resourse. Thanks


----------



## Breyean

agame2323 said:


> Thank you soooo much Julie. So Disney buying the contract is a good thing? I thought you had to buy through Disney. I had no idea you could go through a reseller.



Disney had historically used their right to buy back DVC contracts offered for sale on the open market (ROFR on resales). This was a good thing for current owners who might want/need to sell, since Disney would buy back contracts with sales prices that they considered too low. This had the impact of setting a floor, or propping up, the contracts of current owners. If a sales price was too low, in Disney's point of view, they would buy the contract from the seller and the buyer would just get back their deposit, but not the contract.

The points Disney would buy back would go into their inventory to be resold directly to buyers looking to buy into the so called "closed" resorts (those that had sold out already. Disney maintains inventory for some, but not all, of these, and don't really advertise their availability. But say you REALLY want to buy at Old Key West (OKW) which sold out long ago. Disney will charge you $90/point and sell it to you, if they have the points and Use Year (UY) you're looking for.

About a year or so ago, Disney essentially stopped buying back almost all contracts. The only exception seems to be Beach Club Villas (BCV), and even there, it's hit or miss if they will step in. The impact is good for buyers, since prices are lower now on the resale market. OKW sells from the mid $50/point range to around $70, for example.

There are certain restrictions on new purchases of resale points (limited to DVC resorts and RCI exchanges, and can't be used for Disney Cruise Lines (DCL) or Adventures by Disney, for example. Since most DVC members don't use their points for these, the current restrictions aren't too bad, though there are always discussions as to what Disney might do next to further restrict resales usage.

I hope this helps. And, if any of the experts out there who know a lot more about this than I do see anything I got wrong, please chime in.


----------



## Homemom

We are waiting for VGC 160 points (Aug use year)

$85 per point, no MF, buyer pays closing
Offer accepted 7/5/11. 
Submitted to Disney 7/6/11. 

78 borrowed points coming on 8/1/11
82 points coming on 8/1/12 
160 points coming on 8/1/13


----------



## Tikihula

Tikihula------------ 75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays all closing & 2011 MF (Fidelity) 

Passed ROFR and waiting for closing documents!


----------



## WDW LOVR

Never mind.  

Contract issues.  The search continues.

Ok, it's all straightened out.

Accepted offer for 140 SSR points, March UY.  9 banked.  $65/point.

I'll update if/when it passes ROFR.


----------



## DVCconvert

waiting:

Vero Beach, Feb UY, 66 points, all '11,'12,'13 points, $39 pp
Buyer paying '11 MF's and buyer/seller spliting closing costs.
Submitted for ROFR on 7/7/11


----------



## wink13

Good luck looks like a great contract!



DVCconvert said:


> waiting:
> 
> Vero Beach, Feb UY, 66 points, all '11,'12,'13 points, $39 pp
> Buyer paying '11 MF's and buyer/seller spliting closing costs.
> Submitted for ROFR on 7/7/11


----------



## XGrumpy1

DVCconvert, Congrats a DVC resort for $39, not even.stripped of all points.

Good luck wih ROFR


----------



## Donald is #1

Thumper4me, JulieEck, Homemom, WDW LOVR, DVCconvert, good luck with your contracts! 

Tikihula, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
*Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28)
*Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf* 


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
*JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)*
*WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member*


*WAITING - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23)
*Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## Pirate Granny

BCV 100 Dec, all 11 & 12 points, $82, submitted 6-27, buyer paying closing, seller paid MF -- Waiting


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw said:


> Submitted to ROFR today
> 
> 150 BWV, Dec UY, $55/ppt, Seller pays 2011 MF's, Buyer pays closing.  All points going forward, starting in 2011 UY.



Just got the call--we passed!!!  That was quick--about 14 - 16 days!!!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Sandisw said:


> Just got the call--we passed!!!  That was quick--about 14 - 16 days!!!



That's great!  to the BWV family!


----------



## Breyean

Sandisw said:


> Just got the call--we passed!!!  That was quick--about 14 - 16 days!!!



Congrats! That was fast.

I have a contract that was submitted on 6/23 and still haven't heard. Now I'm jealous!


----------



## JulieEck

Sandisw said:


> Just got the call--we passed!!!  That was quick--about 14 - 16 days!!!



Yeah    and Congratulations!  Now you have me excited because ours was submitted one week and two days after yours.  So maybe I'll hear something later next week...  I'd better calm myself...


----------



## rileysdad

Congrats Sandi..  We just got our call today also.  We passed.   100 points AKL, 71.00 pp.  We pay closing and 1/2 of maintenance.  100 points banked for 2010 and receive 100 each December going forward.    Went to ROFR on 6/30.  Supposed to hear about closing from title company within 2 weeks...  We are very excited.  Hang in there Breyean, Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## mouseaider

Welcome Home, Neighbor !


----------



## Breyean

rileysdad said:


> Congrats Sandi..  We just got our call today also.  We passed.   100 points AKL, 71.00 pp.  We pay closing and 1/2 of maintenance.  100 points banked for 2010 and receive 100 each December going forward.    Went to ROFR on 6/30.  Supposed to hear about closing from title company within 2 weeks...  We are very excited.  Hang in there Breyean, Hope you hear something soon.



Good for you. Congrats!

I just have a funny feeling since I'm waiting for VGC at $74/point, I might be the first contract bought back by Disney there in forever! Which w/b ironic since the reason we went resale is we've been waiting for months on the Disney wait list for points there and that list barely, if ever, moves.

I have this nightmare where Disney finally wakes up and sees all of us on that list at $120/point, and decides to start buying back there and reselling to us!


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats Sandi and Rileysdad, welcome home!


----------



## Sandisw

rileysdad said:


> Congrats Sandi..  We just got our call today also.  We passed.   100 points AKL, 71.00 pp.  We pay closing and 1/2 of maintenance.  100 points banked for 2010 and receive 100 each December going forward.    Went to ROFR on 6/30.  Supposed to hear about closing from title company within 2 weeks...  We are very excited.  Hang in there Breyean, Hope you hear something soon.



Yeah!!  It is such good news!  We went away last week to the beach so it helped the time pass.  I was thinking next week would be when we would hear so the call this morning was unexpected but thrilled!!!


----------



## Sandisw

Breyean said:


> Congrats! That was fast.
> 
> I have a contract that was submitted on 6/23 and still haven't heard. Now I'm jealous!



Hope the next week goes fast for you!  Good luck!!


----------



## Breyean

Sandisw said:


> Hope the next week goes fast for you!  Good luck!!



Maybe I should go to the beach . Worked for you.

But here in AZ, while we have lots of sand and desert, beaches are few and far between!


----------



## hillview

We just got verbal okay from the seller

BCV $77 per point Dec UY 150 points (none in 2010, all 150 in 2011 and 2012); buyer (me) pays closing $450 and not yet determined mf (assuming they pay 2010 and we pay 2011).   

Wonder if it will make it past ROFR ...


----------



## Kate3456

Good luck.  I bet it will.


----------



## ovalhead96

160 points at SSR at 53$ per point!


----------



## Pirate Granny

BCV 100 Dec, all 11 & 12 points, $82, submitted 6-27, buyer paying closing, seller paid MF -- Waiting

NO LONGER Waiting...passed ROFR today...


----------



## Donald is #1

hillview, good luck with your contract! 

Sandisw, congratulations on selling your contract! 

rileysdad, ovalhead96, Pirate Granny,  congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
*rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
*Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
*Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
*ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
*hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing* 


*WAITING - BLT:*
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member


*WAITING - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## amypetecar

I just saw a 200 point contract for Beach Club Villas on ebay sell for $13,500 + closing costs and 1st year dues.

That would be $67.50 per point.

Is it appropriate to post what sells to others on ebay, or only what you as the poster personally buy or sell?


----------



## littlestar

Husband's job moved to California (we're not moving) so we just sold a 75 point SSR contract through the Timeshare Store for $68 a point.  It was August use year, 12 points in 2011 and all 75 in 2012. Buyer paid closing and maintenance fees on points they were getting. 

We have one small SSR contract left (I had to keep my foot in the door as a member - hopefully a new job for hubby will come along soon).


----------



## vek239

Just got the call that we passed ROFR on 130 SSR add-on points, June UY; woo hoo! $55 pt/we'll pay closing costs; we get all 2011 pts and will pro-rate the mf.


----------



## Sora1978

WAITING - BLT:
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11)

This contract passed ROFR on Monday the 11th.  That put the total time to get through at a little past 30 days.  I suspect my paperwork got lost or hung up somewhere, but I did finally get my waiver so I am happy.


----------



## cyl-e

Just found out yesterday that we made it through ROFR 
AKV 100 points $69/pt; Dec UY; buyer is paying closing fees and maintenance fees; all 2011, 2012 points included
Submit date was 6/27 or so; found out that we passed yesterday 7/11
I think that's everything you need for your tracking


----------



## Thumper4me

I got the e-mail late last night that I passed ROFR yesterday on a 150 point BWV April Use Year.  The contract has all 2011 and 2012 points.  I offered $60 per point plus closing costs.  We are splitting the maintenance fees.


----------



## magicaldisney

Thumper4me said:


> I got the e-mail late last night that I passed ROFR yesterday on a 150 point April Use Year.  The contract has all 2011 and 2012 points.  I offered $60 per point plus closing costs.  We are splitting the maintenance fees.



Which resort?


----------



## Sandisw

The BLT contract I am selling also passed ROFR!  Got the email last night so that one took only about a week.  It went for ROFR on the 5th.


----------



## Dj20411

Vwl. 150 points.  $65 per pt.


----------



## Donald is #1

amypetecar said:


> I just saw a 200 point contract for Beach Club Villas on ebay sell for $13,500 + closing costs and 1st year dues.
> 
> That would be $67.50 per point.
> 
> Is it appropriate to post what sells to others on ebay, or only what you as the poster personally buy or sell?



We do get some third party posts.  So in general yes, if you have the data, you can post it.  However, the problem that I see with the EBAY sale is that if the buyer or seller doesn't post, we won't know whether it passes ROFR or not.


----------



## Donald is #1

littlestar, Sandisw, congratulations on selling your contract! 

vek239, Sora1978, cyl-e, Thumper4me, Dj20411, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
*cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
*Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)*
*Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
*Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
*littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf*
*vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
*Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member


*WAITING - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## katieandemismom

Our OKW contract (50 pts/Sept use year/$58) passed ROFR but after waiting to close for 3 weeks, the sellers declared bankruptcy.  The sale was cancelled so we are back on the hunt again.


----------



## Breyean

I've been ROFR'd.

VGC 250 points, June UY, 62 2011 points and all 2012 points, $74/point. Submitted 6/23, ROFR'd 7/14


----------



## DVCconvert

Breyean said:


> I've been ROFR'd.
> 
> VGC 250 points, June UY, 62 2011 points and all 2012 points, $74/point. Submitted 6/23, ROFR'd 7/14



That's too bad...just keep trying!!


----------



## DisFanatic

Just found out we have been ROFR'd!

OKW, 50 points, Feb UY, 0 2011 points and all 2012 points, $52/point. Submitted 6/25, ROFR'd 7/14


----------



## wink13

DisFanatic said:


> Just found out we have been ROFR'd!
> 
> OKW, 50 points, Feb UY, 0 2011 points and all 2012 points, $52/point. Submitted 6/25, ROFR'd 7/14



Wow!  Sorry to hear that.   Keep trying something will work out.


----------



## Donald is #1

katieandemismom, sorry to hear about the problems with your contract. 

Breyean, DisFanatic, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
*katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
*DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
*Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)*



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member


*WAITING - VGC:*
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## diz4ever

Pass ROFR on July 11 - submitted on June 22.  100 points at BWV - $60/pt, 100 points for 2010 available and 100 coming on Dec. 2011.  Seller pays maintenance fees for 2011 and we pay closing costs.  I am soooooo excited


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Sorry Disfanatic and Breyean that you were ROFR'd It looks like maybe Disney is starting to buy back contracts that they think are selling too low. Keep Trying, they can't buy them all.


----------



## katieandemismom

Here we go again ........

OKW extended contract - March use year - 150 points - 145 2012 points - $58 pp - seller pays 2011 MF - buyer pays closing

Very excited about this one even though it has a different use year.


----------



## Donald is #1

diz4ever, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

katieandemismom, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
*diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member


*WAITING - VGC:*
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## autumnw1nd

Here are the stats...

50 VWL Oct UY $65/pt. All 2011/2012 points. Buyer pays closing/MF
Fidelity... Non member

6/24 offer made and accepted
7/1  contract sent to Disney
7/11 passed ROFR


----------



## lowe@massed.net

autumnw1nd said:


> Here are the stats...
> 
> 50 VWL Oct UY $65/pt. All 2011/2012 points. Buyer pays closing/MF
> Fidelity... Non member
> 
> 6/24 offer made and accepted
> 7/1  contract sent to Disney
> 7/11 passed ROFR



home!


----------



## VWLguy

Waiting on VWL (AUG) 150 pt contract  $65.  145 pts coming 8/1/11 buyer pays cc, buyer and seller split mf.  Submitted 7/15/11


----------



## cdotla

Just closed today!

150 SSR  $53pp.  March UY-all 2011/2012 points. Buyer pays closing, Seller pays MF
Fidelity... Non member

Here is my timeline:

6/3   Deal reached
6/6   Contract signed
6/6   Went to ROFR
6/20  Disney ref'd ROFR
7/11  Closing docs rec'd (due to delay from Canada Post strike)
7/11  I mailed funds (regular Canada Post mail)
7/19  First American Title rec'd my funds
7/20  Closed!

I worked with Sharon at Fidelity and Cammie and First American, and very happy with both.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

cdotla said:


> Just closed today!
> 
> 150 SSR  $53pp.  March UY-all 2011/2012 points. Buyer pays closing, Seller pays MF
> Fidelity... Non member



Congratulations and home to the SSR family!


----------



## fers31

I can't believe this string of ROFR'd contracts.  It's good as I'm an owner but worrisome as I'm always thinking of adding on.


----------



## DVCconvert

fers31 said:


> I can't believe this string of ROFR'd contracts.....



At the moment, (unless I'm missing something)
...the "string of ROFR'd contracts" is exactly 2 contracts.
1 @ OKW, an 1 @ VGC

And...to give you a frame of reference...in June '11 there were over 1700 DVC deeds sold.


----------



## Donald is #1

autumnw1nd, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

VWLguy, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
*autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity*


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member


*WAITING - VGC:*
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
*VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15)*


----------



## skierrob

Just made an offer on 50 points at Saratoga Springs for $50 a point and the sellers accepted.  

February use year.  Fidelity is the broker.  Oh yeah -- all 50 points are available in 2012, but none for 2011.  Seller pays 2011 member fees as there are no 2011 points left.  Buyer pays closing costs.

Let's see if this one actually happens or not!  

Of course if it goes through I'll have two memberships with two use years as my other membership has a June UY.  But for $50 a point I guess I'd be willing to deal with the hassles.

Robert


----------



## csharpwv

We find UY's confusing enough - all 4 of our contracts are the same UY - December.

When we started shopping for our Hilton Head points, we considered a different use year, but after much further consideration - we decided that it would be too confusing!

Our smallest contract is at Saratoga as well - it is 85 points. A great little contract we think! Big enough to bank borrow and use for a Treehouse villa!
That's the only contract we own at Saratoga Springs. We bought it about two years ago, and it was $75 per point back then. But, they are full value points - so I think we got a pretty good deal. Not as great as our Hilton Head price, but OK!


----------



## icydog

350 BCV (March uy) 340 for 2011, 350 banked from 2010 and all 350 for March 2012. 

Buyer pays closing fees and 2011 maintenance fees. 
Submitted on 6/18/11 passed ROFR on 7/11/11

$72 per point.


----------



## a742246

Icydog, are you back in DVC????  Didn't you sell everything last year????


----------



## icydog

I am amazed when I people remember me. YES, I sold every last one of my 1500+ points. 

I got so homesick for WDW that I rented points from David's rental site and spent 5 nights at SSR in May. 

Then I realized I missed owning too much. I started looking for a large BCV contract with banked points and I found one. 

Having sold all my points in small contracts, I learned it is easier to sell small contracts. Therefore, I reasoned, a large contract would be  okay and would have a  much better chance of passing ROFR for a low price. My theory proved to be accurate and I got a 350 point fully loaded contract for $72 a point. 

I have two new grandkids now. All the older kids have been to WDW many times. I felt like I had abandoned the babies so I bought this large contract with them in mind. 

Also I made some really bad mistakes right after my husband died. Selling ALL of my DVC was one. But I actually made money on the deal since I sold all 300 of my BCV points for $85 per point (also fully loaded for the new owners)


----------



## Joey7295

Welcome Back Icydog


----------



## XGrumpy1

Icydog, congrats, enjoy many, many great trips with your new babies!


----------



## JulieEck

We passed ROFR!!!!!!!!!!  
Now to wait (patiently ) for closing...  I'm getting excited now! 




JulieEck said:


> We are currently waiting for ROFR!
> 
> 100 points, SSR, June use year
> $60/point
> Buyer pays closing and most 2011 MF
> Has almost all 2011 points (96) and all 2012 points
> Offer on 7/2, accepted 7/5, sent to Disney for ROFR on 7/7


----------



## Homemom

Yeah for you! . We're still waiting, we sent ours the day before you, so maybe we'll hear something soon.


----------



## JulieEck

Homemom said:


> Yeah for you! . We're still waiting, we sent ours the day before you, so maybe we'll hear something soon.



I hope you get positive news too!  I'd been debating sending an email to ask, but decided to wait until next week beacuse it'd only been two weeks since it got sent to ROFR.  When I checked my email a little bit ago, there it was...


----------



## HBmomof2

JulieEck said:


> We passed ROFR!!!!!!!!!!
> Now to wait (patiently ) for closing...  I'm getting excited now!



Congrats!


----------



## Poolrat

Got my email today 
BCV 75pts  (OCT) $82.50 all '10, 11 points offered 7/7 accepted 7/22.  Just waiting to close now


----------



## JulieEck

Poolrat said:


> Got my email today
> BCV 75pts  (OCT) $82.50 all '10, 11 points offered 7/7 accepted 7/22.  Just waiting to close now



Congratulations on the BCV passing ROFR!!!  I would've been biting my nails off with that one - LOL!


----------



## Donald is #1

skierrob, good luck with your contract! 

icydog, JulieEck, Poolrat, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
*icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)*
*Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
*JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts
*skierrob--------  50 SSR (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf , member, Fidelity*

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member


*WAITING - VGC:*
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15)


----------



## hillview

hillview said:


> We just got verbal okay from the seller
> 
> BCV $77 per point Dec UY 150 points (none in 2010, all 150 in 2011 and 2012); buyer (me) pays closing $450 and not yet determined mf (assuming they pay 2010 and we pay 2011).
> 
> Wonder if it will make it past ROFR ...



Went to ROFR 7/18. Seller pays MF for 2011. 

Turns out it is being sold by an estate of a man who died (per Google) in a motorcycle accident. So sad. 

/hillary


----------



## shawnk63

I would like to Thank all the DISers who post such great information on these DVC Forums.  I did a ton of research in a fairly "rapid fire" fashion prior to recently purchasing our resale contract and I could have never done it without the information in the DVC Forums here.  I never needed to post a single question because all I needed to do was "Search" and I'd find the answers I was looking for! 

Here are the stats on our purchase:
OKW 220 points April UY
162 banked 2010 points
listed with Fidelity; used mom and sons as broker
Asking price $55/point
5/31 Offered $45 point; buyer/seller split MFs and buyer pays closing
6/1 Offer accepted
6/2 Faxed signed contract/other docs
6/3 Mailed deposit
6/3 Submitted to ROFR
6/20  Passed ROFR
6/28 Received Closing Docs
6/30 Faxed Closing Docs and transferred balance to title company's account (we used the same bank so could do that for no charge)
6/30 Title company received seller's notarized closing documents
7/5 Closed
7/11 Found deed on OCC website
Here's the only slight glitch/delay we had in the entire process:  I was told 10-14 days until points in account, but called after 5 because I saw here that quite a few people got their points sooner than that.  I called MS off and on until 7/19 (Day 14) when I decided I needed to see what was causing the delay.  A very helpful MS CM suggested I speak with Member Administration and that CM were very helpful too.  I gave her all the contract info and she looked into it and called me back and told me they hadn't received it, but she had it now!  She set my member number up that day and my points were available on 7/21.
7/21 Points in account 

Once again, THANK YOU for all the information here....I could have never done it without you!
Sincerely, Shawn


----------



## a742246

Welcome back icydog.......


----------



## Donald is #1

hillview, thanks for the update! 

shawnk63, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
*shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts
skierrob--------  50 SSR (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf , member, Fidelity

*WAITING - VB:*
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member


*WAITING - VGC:*
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15)


----------



## Donald is #1

hillview said:


> Turns out it is being sold by an estate of a man who died (per Google) in a motorcycle accident. So sad.
> 
> /hillary




How sad.


----------



## NC State Tigger

So excited 

200 VWL points  Oct UY  $68

Sent for ROFR 7/5
Passed 7/22
Received Closing Docs 7/25
Waiting for closing to be completed so we can make our first DVC reservation   

200 points from 2010 banked;all 2011/2012 points available
seller paid MF buyer to pay closing


----------



## JulieEck

NC State Tigger said:


> So excited
> 
> 200 VWL points  Oct UY  $68
> 
> Sent for ROFR 7/5
> Passed 7/22
> Received Closing Docs 7/25
> Waiting for closing to be completed so we can make our first DVC reservation
> 
> 200 points from 2010 banked;all 2011/2012 points available
> seller paid MF buyer to pay closing



  Congratulations!!!  I think that's a good deal you got.  We've stayed at Wilderness Lodge once and loved it.

I'm so glad it only seems to be taking a couple of weeks instead of 30 days for ROFR.  Ours was submitted on 7/7 and our broker heard back on 7/21.  Yours was right about that too.  I'm jealous that you have your closing docs already.  I was told that the title company has to wait on info from Disney about the particulars of the contract before they can do the docs and was given a 2-3 week timeframe for the actual closing.  Come on... give 'em to me!  I want to send you all my money ASAP!!!


----------



## JulieEck

Well, I spoke too soon... 

About 30 minutes after my last post, received my closing docs by email.  

Now to get them filled out, check written, mailed, etc. then wait again.  I hope the sellers are prompt too.  They were with the offer and the contracts.  Getting excited!!!


----------



## HBmomof2

JulieEck said:


> Well, I spoke too soon...
> 
> About 30 minutes after my last post, received my closing docs by email.
> 
> Now to get them filled out, check written, mailed, etc. then wait again.  I hope the sellers are prompt too.  They were with the offer and the contracts.  Getting excited!!!



What company are you using?  We have been waiting for what feels like forever in ROFR 

We went to ROFR on 7/5
250 SSR (June), $58/pt.  224 2011 points, 250 2012 points


----------



## NC State Tigger

JulieEck said:


> Felt the same way.  Got the closing docs yesterday and sent everything back today.
> 
> This contract thru TTS & Magic Vacations Title.


----------



## Homemom

HBmomof2 said:


> What company are you using?  We have been waiting for what feels like forever in ROFR
> 
> We went to ROFR on 7/5
> 250 SSR (June), $58/pt.  224 2011 points, 250 2012 points



Couldn't agree more. The suspense is gonna kill me!!!  We submitted on 7/6 and are still waiting. 2 contracts submitted after ours came back on 7/22. I feel like I check my email every 5 minutes!


----------



## JulieEck

HBmomof2 said:


> What company are you using?  We have been waiting for what feels like forever in ROFR
> 
> We went to ROFR on 7/5
> 250 SSR (June), $58/pt.  224 2011 points, 250 2012 points



We used a company that can't be named (Jaki & co) to be our broker on an offer listed at Fidelity.  The title company is Timeshare Title & More.

It's hard to be patient, isn't it?  I know they say it can be up to 30 days, but really, how long does it take to look at a contract and say yay or nay.  I figure they must have a list of certain resorts/use years to fulfill waiting lists.  Just check against that and go on with it!  Anyway, good luck!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

NC State Tigger, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
*NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts
skierrob--------  50 SSR (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf , member, Fidelity

*WAITING - VB:*
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member


*WAITING - VGC:*
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15)


----------



## nutc4disney

Hello everyone, I'm a newby to the forum so be kind.
We have been members since 2009 with 220 points at Saratoga Springs.
Just had our offer to purchase 100 more points for Saratoga accepted so the process begins.
$55.oo per point, Sept. use year, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2011 mf, Sept.11-100, Sept.12-100, etc. 
Hope everything goes well. Keep you posted.


----------



## HBmomof2

Day 23 & STILL waiting....


----------



## Joey7295

SSR 200 pts June UY....$50/pt, Seller pays MFs and closing, 200 banked 2010 pts, 200 2011 pts....submitted 7/26 (fidelity)


----------



## Homemom

HBmomof2 said:


> Day 23 & STILL waiting....



I'm right there with you, day 22. Besides checking my email every 5 minutes and cringing when the phone rings, I've begun pulling out my hair (just kidding about the last part).  But honestly, the suspense is driving me up a wall!  We've got a cruise booked, if this contract comes through we're going to cancel the cruise and use the money for the DVC purchase.  If not I've got to hurry and pay for my cruise before the cancel date.  Plus there's airfare to be rescheduled, etc.  So much is riding on this right now and I'm tired of being stressed out by it.  One way or another I just want to know!!! (but hopefully it passes)


----------



## HBmomof2

Homemom said:


> I'm right there with you, day 22. Besides checking my email every 5 minutes and cringing when the phone rings, I've begun pulling out my hair (just kidding about the last part).  But honestly, the suspense is driving me up a wall!  We've got a cruise booked, if this contract comes through we're going to cancel the cruise and use the money for the DVC purchase.  If not I've got to hurry and pay for my cruise before the cancel date.  Plus there's airfare to be rescheduled, etc.  So much is riding on this right now and I'm tired of being stressed out by it.  One way or another I just want to know!!! (but hopefully it passes)



We are the same.  I've even started watching for other resales just in case ours gets ROFR'd.  Either way, just tell me already!!  But WOW, you need to know before me for sure.  We have about 2 months before we can even book our reserv. where we want to go on it anyhow.  Good luck!  Let me know when you here, you can bet I'll be shouting it, good or bad!


----------



## Homemom

You'll hear me, too!  I'm just sooooo nervous beacuse it's for VGC & that's what was ROFR'd by Disney on the 14th!  There aren't many of those contracts around.  My DH wanted 100 points, but this was for 160, he (jokingly) gave me a hard time for going our my allowed budget and I fear if this doesn't pass he won't want to try again.  I've been trying to get him to join since 2007!  And as far as he's concerned it has to be VGC or nothing.  Good luck to you!


----------



## HBmomof2

Homemom said:


> You'll hear me, too!  I'm just sooooo nervous beacuse it's for VGC & that's what was ROFR'd by Disney on the 14th!  There aren't many of those contracts around.  My DH wanted 100 points, but this was for 160, he (jokingly) gave me a hard time for going our my allowed budget and I fear if this doesn't pass he won't want to try again.  I've been trying to get him to join since 2007!  And as far as he's concerned it has to be VGC or nothing.  Good luck to you!



Yeah, that place is NICE!  We live here & have annual passes, never stayed there been there for various events & it's beautiful & awesome!  Good luck!


----------



## HBmomof2

Just got the email, FINALLY passed ROFR!  First trip Aulani, hopefully!


----------



## Homemom

HBmomof2 said:


> Just got the email, FINALLY passed ROFR!  First trip Aulani, hopefully!



Awesome!!! Congrats!  Maybe I'll hear something soon, too.


----------



## SanDeeKath

Finally in contract for BCV.    Here is the info:

$80pp Sept UY, 150pt, none 2010, all 2011, all 2012...  No MFs till 2012.

Sent to ROFR on July 22, 2011.  Keeping fingers crossed...

Katherine


----------



## DVCconvert

Passed ROFR as of 07/29/11



> DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7) member


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats on passing ROFR at $39!


----------



## dkdisdreaming

We have an agreement for 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 buyer pays closing, seller pays 2011 MF.   Waiting for a signed contract then on to ROFR!


----------



## Donald is #1

nutc4disney, Joey7295, SanDeeKath, dkdisdreaming, good luck with your contracts! 

HBmomof2, DVCconvert, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
*DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18)
*SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22)*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts
skierrob--------  50 SSR (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf , member, Fidelity
*nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member*
*Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26) Fidelity*

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15)


----------



## Donald is #1

HBmomof2 said:


> Just got the email, FINALLY passed ROFR!  First trip Aulani, hopefully!



Can you post the details of your contract?


----------



## HBmomof2

Donald is #1 said:


> Can you post the details of your contract?



Sorry - SSR 250 pts, $58, June use year, 224 pts for 2011 & 250 for 2012 & future.  23 days in ROFR until it passed.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hi all, I didnt want to post here until it was a done deal, didnt want to jinx myself 

We just closed 7/26/11 on BWV 150 pts Dec use yr for $46 pt, all 2012 pts; Im very happy with my purchase & cant wait to share the extra pts with my family and friends!

We made the offer on 6/23/11 & closed 7/26/11, not bad time, worked with Sharon Reper at Fidelity.  I would highly recommend her, the process was smooth and easy.


----------



## Donald is #1

HBmomof2, thanks for the update! 

Ms.Minnie, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
*Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
*HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts
skierrob--------  50 SSR (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf , member, Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26) Fidelity

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15)


----------



## Homemom

No longer waiting, Disney "bought it out from under us" .

160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing  sub 7/6 ROFR'd 8/1.


----------



## jcs0015

210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, Seller pays closing, Split '11 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)


----------



## katieandemismom

Our 150 points extended OKW just passed today, too.  Submitted 7/18 and waiver is dated 8/1.


----------



## HBmomof2

jcs0015 said:


> 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, Seller pays closing, Split '11 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)




Congrats!


----------



## HBmomof2

katieandemismom said:


> Our 150 points extended OKW just passed today, too.  Submitted 7/18 and waiver is dated 8/1.



Congrats to you too!


----------



## HBmomof2

Homemom said:


> No longer waiting, Disney "bought it out from under us" .
> 
> 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing  sub 7/6 ROFR'd 8/1.



Oh man!  That totally sucks.  I'm so sorry,  keep looking & don't give up!


----------



## VWLguy

Passed ROFR on 8/1/11 !!  150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15).  Now...on to closing, then a little time in one of those big leather rocking chairs in front of the fireplace in the Iron Spike room.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

We passed today and it only took 14 days to hear from Disney
50 (Feb) SSR points  for $55 a point.


----------



## WDW LOVR

WDW LOVR said:


> Never mind.
> 
> Contract issues.  The search continues.
> 
> Ok, it's all straightened out.
> 
> Accepted offer for 140 SSR points, March UY.  9 banked.  $65/point.
> 
> I'll update if/when it passes ROFR.



Just got word from The Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR.  Should have our paperwork in about 10 days to finalize.

Our contract was submitted to Disney on July 13 so it took 20 days for ours to pass.



It's a sickness I tell ya!  With these points, we're now up to 432 points, 310 at SSR and 122 at BWV.....and I was just looking to see what other resales are out there!


----------



## csharpwv

It seems like there are two resorts that Disney is buying back almost 100%%  the time - Beach Club and now Villas at the Grand Californian

I don't understand why Disney ever would have let a VGC contract pass ROFR - as small as that resort is, I can imagine that the demand from members to add on is very high!


----------



## pxlbarrel

Just got word that Disney waived ROFR on mine: BWV, 100 points, $65/point, 100 pts just banked, 100 points coming 09/11 and 100 pts in 09/2012. MFs not due until 2012. Submitted for ROFR on July 15.


----------



## Brian Noble

> almost 100%% the time


I wouldn't say that.  According to WDRL's excellent thread, there were only two ROFR'd deeds at BCV in May, and none in June.  Do we really think only two contracts changed hands in two months at BCV?  It's a small resort, but still...

Plus, we also know that icydog/Marylyn's BCV purchase was waived---at a very attractive price.


----------



## Silly Girl

We passed ROFR 7/25 200 pts VWL $65 Dec UY.  Closed 7/28.  Waiting for points to show up.  Talked to Member Admin they will let us bank 200 pts for 2011 even though we are past our banking window of 7/31.


----------



## alice99

Silly Girl said:


> We passed ROFR 7/25 200 pts VWL $65 Dec UY.  Closed 7/28.  Waiting for points to show up.  Talked to Member Admin they will let us bank 200 pts for 2011 even though we are past our banking window of 7/31.



That's great news!  Congratulations.


----------



## Donald is #1

Homemom, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

jcs0015, katieandemismom, VWLguy, Shelly F - Ohio, WDW LOVR, pxlbarrel, Silly Girl, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
*pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
*katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
*jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) *
*Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)*
*WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
*VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)*
*Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)*


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
*Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)*




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
skierrob--------  50 SSR (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf , member, Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26) Fidelity

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone, I will be heading out on vacation very early on Thursday morning, though I won't get to WDW until Monday.  Accordingly, I probably won't update the thread until I get home around the 20th.  So if you don't see any updates, don't worry.  I'll get all the updates in when I get home.


----------



## hillview

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone, I will be heading out on vacation very early on Thursday morning, though I won't get to WDW until Monday.  Accordingly, I probably won't update the thread until I get home around the 20th.  So if you don't see any updates, don't worry.  I'll get all the updates in when I get home.



Have a great trip and thanks for all you do! I am a lurker and occasional poster


----------



## Donald is #1

hillview said:


> Have a great trip and thanks for all you do! I am a lurker and occasional poster



Thank you!


----------



## XGrumpy1

Allright!  That's what I call a vacation!  Have a great time.


----------



## a742246

I am jealous, have a great time.


----------



## DVCconvert

Donald is #1...if you need a caddy, or personal baggage handler....I'm available! 

Have fun!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

sorry that you lost your contract. Hopefully you will get another one in under the ardor,


----------



## htmlkid

Well after two months of fishing for a contract our 250 Saratoga Springs contract that was accepted at $53 has been sent to ROFR. Hoping for a quick approval!!!


----------



## XGrumpy1

Best of luck and fairy dust!


----------



## HBmomof2

htmlkid said:


> Well after two months of fishing for a contract our 250 Saratoga Springs contract that was accepted at $53 has been sent to ROFR. Hoping for a quick approval!!!



Good luck.  We had the exact same but at $58 & it took what felt like forever, 23 days!  HOpefully yours goes through quicker.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> SSR 200 pts June UY....$50/pt, Seller pays MFs and closing, 200 banked 2010 pts, 200 2011 pts....submitted 7/26 (fidelity)



Just found out that I passed today.


----------



## htmlkid

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out that I passed today.



Congrats... hope my SS contract passes that quickly.


----------



## DisFanatic

Woohoo!! Just found out that we passed ROFR today. Details are AKV 100 Pts @ $72, submitted to Disney 7/21, passed ROFR 8/9.... 
On our way to becoming members...


----------



## DonnaL

Yeah!!! Found out yesterday we passed ROFR on our 50 pt SSR contract for our son and daughter-in-law's wedding present.  Details are 50 pt. SSR April use year, all this years points and 2012 points @ $55 per pt offer made 7/8 paperwork submitted to Fidelity 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/25, ROFR waived 8/9.


----------



## HBmomof2

DonnaL said:


> Yeah!!! Found out yesterday we passed ROFR on our 50 pt SSR contract for our son and daughter-in-law's wedding present.  Details are 50 pt. SSR April use year, all this years points and 2012 points @ $55 per pt offer made 7/8 paperwork submitted to Fidelity 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/25, ROFR waived 8/9.



Wow!  That was fast!!!  Congrats!! I'm sure they'll enjoy it!!


----------



## SanDeeKath

DonnaL said:


> Yeah!!! Found out yesterday we passed ROFR on our 50 pt SSR contract for our son and daughter-in-law's wedding present.  Details are 50 pt. SSR April use year, all this years points and 2012 points @ $55 per pt offer made 7/8 paperwork submitted to Fidelity 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/25, ROFR waived 8/9.



Congratulations!!!  Yahooooo!

We too passed ROFR on the 150 point BCV contract we bought from Fidelity.  It all happened super fast!  Fidelity rocks!  Thanks, Sharon!

Offer made 7/18, accepted 7/19
Sent paperwork 7/20, to ROFR 7/22, passed 8/8 by Disney.  

$80pp Sept UY, 150pt, all 2011, all 2012... No MFs till 2012. 

Now we are waiting for the final paperwork and then probably 2 weeks till Disney puts the points in our name for use.


----------



## disneydenisel

SanDeeKath said:


> Congratulations!!!  Yahooooo!
> 
> We too passed ROFR on the 150 point BCV contract we bought from Fidelity.  It all happened super fast!  Fidelity rocks!  Thanks, Sharon!
> 
> Offer made 7/18, accepted 7/19
> Sent paperwork 7/20, to ROFR 7/22, passed 8/8 by Disney.
> 
> $80pp Sept UY, 150pt, all 2011, all 2012... No MFs till 2012.
> 
> Now we are waiting for the final paperwork and then probably 2 weeks till Disney puts the points in our name for use.



Wow, congrats on the awesome contract passing ROFR!  And that was quick, too!  Enjoy your new points !


----------



## hillview

hillview said:


> We just got verbal okay from the seller
> 
> BCV $77 per point Dec UY 150 points (none in 2010, all 150 in 2011 and 2012); buyer (me) pays closing $450 and not yet determined mf (assuming they pay 2010 and we pay 2011).
> 
> Wonder if it will make it past ROFR ...





hillview said:


> Went to ROFR 7/18. Seller pays MF for 2011.
> 
> Turns out it is being sold by an estate of a man who died (per Google) in a motorcycle accident. So sad.
> 
> /hillary



8/9 we were ROFR'ed ... sigh. back to the drawing board. I wonder what the economic shifts will do to resale price ....


----------



## nutc4disney

Just informed we passed ROFR, now on to the next stage.

100 points SSR U/Y Sept. All 11' and 12' points. Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2011 MF

Sent for ROFR 8/2, passed 8/16.


----------



## nutc4disney

hillview said:


> 8/9 we were ROFR'ed ... sigh. back to the drawing board. I wonder what the economic shifts will do to resale price ....



Sorry to hear about ROFR'ed.  Keep looking there's a deal out there for you


----------



## keliblue

Went to ROFR 8/16/2011  

Crossing my fingers and my toes 

_50 points with a September use year at Disney's Vero Beach Resort_
_There are 60 points coming on 9/1/11 (50 + 10 banked points from 2010, banked points need to be used by 9/1/12) and 50 points coming on 9/1/12.  _
_Priced at $55 per point_


----------



## wdwnomad

The contract I had previously posted about fell through because the seller filed for bankrupty.  

I ended up finding a contract through Fidelity and just closed on 8/12/11.  The service with Fidelity was overall very good.  I was leary after reading other experiences.  The closing company we used was First American Title.  They were fantasic.  They were very quick and responsive.

The details of my purchase are  150 points at SSR, August UY, contract has all 2011 and 2012 points (it even came with 9 points from 2010 which I wonder why they even bothered listing).  Price was $50/point, buyer and seller split MF 50/50, buyer paid closing.

Offer was accepted 7/11/11, contracts signed and submitted for ROFR on 7/12/11, Disney waived ROFR on 8/1/11, found out I passed ROFR on 8/8/11 (this was the only thing that bothered with Fidelity...no one bothered to tell me but it didn't slow down the closing process so all was forgiven), recieved closing docs 8/10/11, returned closing docs 8/11/11, closed 8/12/11, deeds recorded 8/15/11.

Thanks to everyone who posts their information and Donald who keeps it organzied.  This is a very valuable tool!


----------



## kyle051777

Posted this somewhere else but not sure if I am suppose to post this here as well.  Needless to say we are VERY excited.

Saratoga Springs 316 points April UY $45/point, split MF
Offer accepted 7/1
Sent ROFR 7/11
Passed ROFR 7/29
Closed 8/16


----------



## kristinw3girls

Just got the email. We passed ROFR!  So excited. The contract was sent to Disney on 7/27/11 and today I got the notice.  Just waiting for the remaining paperwork I guess.


BLT 100pt  $102 point, 100 pts from 2010 to be used by 2/1/2012, plus this years points. Seller paid closing and dues for current year. Excited to use thee 100 pts from 2010. DH and I are going to slip away for a long weekend sometime soon.


----------



## Manc

First time poster...been lurking for a while soaking up the great information you all supply .

BLT 200 pts @ $91. Currently 256 points available. 200 pts coming June 2012.

Offer submitted and accepted 7/28/11. Contract went for RFOR 8/2/11. RFOR waived 8/17/11.

Used The Timeshare Store...very responsive....very good experience. Thanks Jason.

Manc.


----------



## broncoblue399

Sent 8/02
Passed 8/17
OKW 2057  230 point @ $66, with 228 points for 2011 available, Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2011 maint fees.


----------



## Vodo

Passed ROFR today on our first contract for 225 points SSR, Oct UY, $60/point, all 2010/2011/2012 points, no MF till 2012. ROFR took exactly 3 weeks.

We're also 12 days into ROFR on another contract so hopefully we'll hear good news on that one soon too.  It's for 200 points BWV, Oct UY, $55/point, all 2010(banked)/2011/2012 points, no MF till 2012.

Looking forward to closing and finally being members!


----------



## a742246

Just rec'd word that we passed on ROFR today.
Boardwalk Apr 60 Points, @ $56.00 a point. Closing paid by buyer. Prorated
(60) 2011 MF, 2010 (60) points seller paid. Fidelity was the broker.
Yippie!!!!

Donald #1 hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## Ashmer

Just passed ROFR on a 200 pt BCV contract for $80 pt Dec UY. Seller paying 2011 MF's and closing. 200 points expiring end of November 2011, 400 points coming Dec 2011, 200 coming Dec 2012...etc  Hoping for a fast closing! ROFR took less than 3 weeks!


----------



## fers31

Ashmer said:


> Just passed ROFR on a 200 pt BCV contract for $80 pt Dec UY. Seller paying 2011 MF's and closing. 200 points expiring end of November 2011, 400 points coming Dec 2011, 200 coming Dec 2012...etc  Hoping for a fast closing! ROFR took less than 3 weeks!



Very nice contract.


----------



## fers31

kyle051777 said:


> Posted this somewhere else but not sure if I am suppose to post this here as well.  Needless to say we are VERY excited.
> 
> Saratoga Springs 316 points April UY $45/point, split MF
> Offer accepted 7/1
> Sent ROFR 7/11
> Passed ROFR 7/29
> Closed 8/16



That's a great deal too.  Nicely done


----------



## Bill and Jen

270 pts SSR = 54.33 $ Per Point 
Feb UY 170 pts for 2011
Seller pays MF
Buyer Pays closing

Submitted 8-1-11
Passed ROFR 8-16-11


----------



## roumic

can anyone tell me what mf stands for?


----------



## nolanboys

roumic said:


> can anyone tell me what mf stands for?



They are the dues that a member has to pay per point. They vary from resort to resort.


----------



## ready123go

roumic said:


> can anyone tell me what mf stands for?





nolanboys said:


> They are the dues that a member has to pay per point. They vary from resort to resort.



"Maintenance Fees"


----------



## LBollengier

Today I got an email that they have received our deposit which I had to send by check (I sent certified) 

Seems like they should arrange to accept Paypal, if not Credit cards, then transfer from Bank Account. ANYWAY.... I digress!  

We are waiting for our offer to go through for:

Resort        Boardwalk Villas 
Points        150
Use Year    June
$60 per point

THis is a long awaited dream for me - to be a DVC member... Hope it goes through so we can be members on our F&W trip... Staying on the BWI side with AP discount on room only.... but, still - free internet, etc. would be nice!! 

Original asking price was $9750, we offered $9k on Tuesday Aug. 15 and they accepted it later the same day. On Wednesday I mailed the check certified mail and they acknowledged receipt today on Saturday August 20.


----------



## Tollerwalker

We have an offer out through Fidelity (we have been working with Sharon) and just found out it was sent to Disney today to decide on ROFR.  Please send me some pixie dust for luck!

200 points SSR 
June U/Y
$50 per point
50 points banked from 2010, All 11' and 12' points
Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2011 MF

Sent for ROFR 8/22


----------



## n2mm

Tollerwalker said:


> We have an offer out through Fidelity (we have been working with Sharon) and just found out it was sent to Disney today to decide on ROFR.  Please send me some pixie dust for luck!
> 
> 200 points SSR
> June U/Y
> $50 per point
> 50 points banked from 2010, All 11' and 12' points
> Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2011 MF
> 
> Sent for ROFR 8/22



Hey, I guess we'll find out about the same time.  I too am working with Sharon, and my contract was sent to Disney on Friday (Aug. 19th) for the ROFR.  This is my first resale contract, but am a current DVC member.

75 points BWV
April  UY
$55 per point
All 2011 points 
Buyer paying closing, seller/buyer splitting MF

I currently own 160 BWV points, so if this passes, I will have 235 BWV points.  I've been watching for a April-BWV-contract for 6 months now.


----------



## Donald is #1

htmlkid, keliblue, Vodo, LBollengier, Tollerwalker, n2mm, good luck with your contracts! 

Joey7295, DisFanatic, DonnaL, SanDeeKath, nutc4disney, wdwnomad, kyle 051777, kristinw3girls, Manc, broncoblue399, Vodo, a742246, Ashmer, Bill and Jen, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

hillview, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
*DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member*


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
*SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)*
*Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
*kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)*
*Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
*a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
*broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
*Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity*
*DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity*
*nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member*
*wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)*
*kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)*
*Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member*
*Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
*hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)*


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf  non-member*
*LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60*
*n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19) member, Fidelity*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
skierrob--------  50 SSR (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf , member, Fidelity
*htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (???) $53*
*Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22) Fidelity*

*WAITING - VB:*
*keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16)*


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts


----------



## Donald is #1

Thanks everyone!  I got hoem on Friday though am just now catching up.  We had a great trip!  For most of our trip we were at AKV Concierge level which is fun.  For the last couple of days we had a savanna view room at Jambo house and it was one of the best DVC savanna views that I have had.


----------



## Mather50

Worked with Sharon at Fidelity and has been a good experience so far.

150 points VWL
Sept UY
$55 per point
All 2011/2012 points (2010 pts not banked or used...hmm)
Buyer paying closing, seller/buyer splitting 2011 MF
Sent for ROFR 8/22


----------



## Thumper4me

Working with The Timeshare Store selling:

100 points BWV 
October Use Year
$69 per point
All 2011/2012 points, 7 banked 2010 points
Buys pays closing costs and 2011 MF
Sent to ROFR 8/22


----------



## mikeweider1

waiting for ROFR clearance
Working with Timeshare store

100 Points AKV
February UY
$67 point
172 banked points
40 2012 points
100 2013 points


----------



## lionqueen

Just sent paper work in for a contract, going to ROFR soon hopefully!!

OKW 160 points(august UY)
$45 per point
all 2011 and 2012 points
seller pays MF
buyer pays closing costs
through Fidelity (Sharon)

great experience so far


----------



## n2mm

lionqueen said:


> Just sent paper work in for a contract, going to ROFR soon hopefully!!
> 
> OKW 160 points(august UY)
> $45 per point
> all 2011 and 2012 points
> seller pays MF
> buyer pays closing costs
> through Fidelity (Sharon)
> 
> great experience so far



Sounds like a great contract!!  Looks like we're all keeping Sharon busy!  Good luck!


----------



## htmlkid

Just passed ROFR!!!!

250 SSR Dec Use Year @ $53
233 2010 points
all of 2011, 2012 etc.

Seller pays all MF's but $250 and full closing costs. $13,500 total cost.

All through Fidelity... good process so far  Sharon has been awesome!!!


----------



## n2mm

htmlkid said:


> Just passed ROFR!!!!
> 
> 250 SSR Dec Use Year @ $53
> 233 2010 points
> all of 2011, 2012 etc.
> 
> Seller pays all MF's but $250 and full closing costs. $13,500 total cost.
> 
> All through Fidelity... good process so far  Sharon has been awesome!!!



That's a great deal!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## keliblue

htmlkid said:


> Just passed ROFR!!!!
> 
> 250 SSR Dec Use Year @ $53
> 233 2010 points
> all of 2011, 2012 etc.
> 
> Seller pays all MF's but $250 and full closing costs. $13,500 total cost.
> 
> All through Fidelity... good process so far  Sharon has been awesome!!!


 
Congrats to you !! 

I hope I'm next


----------



## fers31

Accepted by the Seller last week.  Hopefully they sign and it gets sent to ROFR shortly:

150 Feb BWV $50/pt
All 2010, 2011, 2012 points
Buyer pays closing and we split 2011 maintenance fees
Fidelity


----------



## dvcsterling

About to be a new BLT owner!  Just passed ROFR today 

270 BLT Feb @ $90
47 points leftover from Feb11
270 points for Feb12 and beyond

Seller pays MF and commission / buyer pays closing.

Sent for ROFR: 3 August
ROFR passed: 24 August

Woohoo!!!


----------



## fers31

dvcsterling said:


> About to be a new BLT owner!  Just passed ROFR today
> 
> 270 BLT Feb @ $90
> 47 points leftover from Feb11
> 270 points for Feb12 and beyond
> 
> Seller pays MF and commission / buyer pays closing.
> 
> Sent for ROFR: 3 August
> ROFR passed: 24 August
> 
> Woohoo!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Vodo

Just got confirmation today the Disney has also waived ROFR on our second contract for the 200 BWV points, Oct UY.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Cindy, is that you?  

We are so excited for you!  For me, it's Old Key West we are buying, as we speak!  I love that resort.  

Cindy from TUG!


----------



## Tollerwalker

HTMLKID & VODO - congrats!

How long did Disney take?  I am un-patiently waiting to hear whether they have waived ROFR for us


----------



## htmlkid

Tollerwalker said:


> HTMLKID & VODO - congrats!
> 
> How long did Disney take?  I am un-patiently waiting to hear whether they have waived ROFR for us



Most of the ROFR's posted either at the end of July or beginning of August have already arpproved. Mine was submitted on 8/4 and approved on 8/24. I think 2-3 weeks has been the norm lately.


----------



## DizDays

I am impatiently waiting to hear about our ROFR as well.  It was submitted to Disney on 8/10 so I'm sure it's just days away based on the timeframes listed above.  Please, please, please Disney.... speed it up!!!  I can't wait anymore.  Give me my Beach Club points!! I've been a good girl all year.


----------



## Pirate Granny

My BVC added on went To ROFR today...now dreaming on how to spend them...


----------



## kristinw3girls

Passed ROFR, sent cashiers check, now waiting for the sellers to do their part!  Really, they are not in a rush for their $$?? Closing date of 9/14, but was hoping that it would happen quicker.  The funds were at the Timeshare Store on 8/22. Come on, I want to book my trip!!


----------



## zawisza

Accepted by the Seller last week and submitted to ROFR today:

100 AUG VB $45/pt
All 2011, 2012 points and 6 banked points from 2010
Buyer pays closing and seller will pay 75% of 2011 maintenance fees
Fidelity


----------



## DVCconvert

zawisza said:


> Accepted by the Seller last week and submitted to ROFR today:
> 
> 100 AUG VB $45/pt
> All 2011, 2012 points and 6 banked points from 2010
> Buyer pays closing and seller will pay 75% of 2011 maintenance fees
> Fidelity



Good deal - I'm sure that will pass with no problem!


----------



## jontybfc

Just had an offer accepted 

220 DEC BWV $51/pt

220 pts due this December, plus 220 for 2012
Buyer pays closing and also 50% of maintenance fees for 2011.

Does this seem like an ok deal? Do people think it will pass ROFR?


----------



## kristinw3girls

Just got the email I've been waiting for! We closed today on our first DVC purchase. I guess I need to wait 2 weeks to call and make our first visit home!!


----------



## Irishmom23

Congratulations!  Welcome Home


----------



## Donald is #1

htmlkid, thanks for the update! 

Mather50, mikeweider1, lionqueen, fers31, zawisza, jontybfc, good luck with your contracts! 

Thumper4Me, good luck selling your contract! 

htmlkid, dvcsterling, Vodo, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
*dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
*Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
*htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS*



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19) member, Fidelity
*Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22) TTS*
*fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf*
*jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf *


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
cyatesxyz------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $62, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf
skierrob--------  50 SSR (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf , member, Fidelity
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22) Fidelity

*WAITING - VB:*
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16)
*zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30)*


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
franandaj---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
*Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22) Fidelity *


----------



## Snurk71

Didn't want to jinx myself by posting the deal before getting the word on ROFR.

150 BCV Sept UY, $80/pt, all pts coming for 2011 and 2012, seller pays 2011 MFs, buyer pays closing fees

Fidelity - submitted 8/17, passed 8/31

Looks like we should be owners at BCV soon to go along with our BLT and VGC.

Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## dkdisdreaming

Just heard from Rachel at Fidelity that we passed ROFR today!  Closing in two weeks!  Can't wait for our first trip!  Details below:

150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf

Yay!

ETA:  Submitted for ROFR on 8/11, passed 8/31


----------



## Klp

I also did not want to jinx myself, but we got the good news from Sharon at Fidelity today!
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31)


----------



## n2mm

dkdisdreaming said:


> Just heard from Rachel at Fidelity that we passed ROFR today!  Closing in two weeks!  Can't wait for our first trip!  Details below:
> 
> 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
> 
> Yay!
> 
> ETA:  Submitted for ROFR on 8/11, passed 8/31



Congratulations.  Rachel has been busy.  I too just got my email and I PASSED too:

Submitted on 8/19
Passed on 8/31

That was only 7 business days!!! Much faster than I had anticipated.  I too will get my paperwork in 2 weeks.  

n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19) member, Fidelity


----------



## NC State Tigger

We have just closed on a 2nd contract; only difference in contracts was the price 

First contract was thru TTS.  This one was thru Fidelity.  

Took a little longer to get thru the process with Fidelity (had to have closing docs resent --did not receive original e-mail    Then had to wait a couple of days for the seller to return their closing docs.  Worked with Sharon at Fidelity and Cammie at First American Title.  Both responded quickly to emails and calls.

Would purchase thru TTS or Fidelity again in future.


200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub for ROFR 7/26, passed 8/9) received notification yestarday that contract had closed. 

Now just need to get points added to membership at Disney


----------



## keliblue

Just passed ROFR 

_50 points with a September use year at Disney's Vero Beach Resort
There are 60 points coming on 9/1/11 (50 + 10 banked points from 2010, banked points need to be used by 9/1/12) and 50 points coming on 9/1/12. _
_Priced at $55 per point_ 

submit 8/16

passed 8/31

gonna be at vero soon as an owner now.. Yahooooo


----------



## DizDays

Hey!! Help me understand how this works.  This is my first resale purchase. I know Disney has 30 days to ROFR, but wouldn't they do that in some semblance of order?  I just read three different posts from people hearing they passed ROFR today (CONGRATULATIONS, by the way) and their contracts were submitted on the 16th, 17th, and 19th of August.  Mine went in on the 10th and I'm still waiting.  Can anyone explain?


----------



## DISNEYHAWAII

Just found out yesterday that we passed ROFR for our first DVC contract 

Details: 220 GCV (Sep) $93, 220 Banked '10 Pts, all '11 & '12 Pts, Buyer pays '10 & '11 MF and Closing Costs (Sub 8/10, Passed 8/30)


----------



## Homemom

DISNEYHAWAII said:


> Just found out yesterday that we passed ROFR for our first DVC contract
> 
> Details: 220 GCV (Sep) $93, 220 Banked '10 Pts, all '11 & '12 Pts, Buyer pays '10 & '11 MF and Closing Costs (Sub 8/10, Passed 8/30)



Awesome!!! We tried to buy one there in July and Disney ROFR'd it. Maybe I can try again!


----------



## DISNEYHAWAII

Homemom said:


> Awesome!!! We tried to buy one there in July and Disney ROFR'd it. Maybe I can try again!



After seeing yours get ROFR'd it made me hesitant to try and negotiate a lower buying cost or more buyer favorable terms. I figured spending a few more dollars to increase the likelihood that it would past was worth the cost. Overall, I still feel like I got a good deal, so I am not complaining.


----------



## LBollengier

Just got this email today! - - -

_Congratulations!!!!
*
I just received notification from Disney that they are waiving their right to purchase.* This means that the package is officially yours.* Generally in about 10 days you will receive final documents from the closing company_

We bought through TSS at BWV - 150 points at $60/pt w/ no 2011 fees. Sent in forms by email 8/19 and passed ROFR in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## DizDays

Congratulations!  Still waiting on mine.  21 days so far.... only 9 (or less) to go.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Boardwalkin

Received notice that we passed ROFR.  Submitted to Disney 8/22 and passed today 8/31.  Glad it was so fast as I am very impatient.  

150 pts at BWV @ $55 per ponit. All 2011 and 2012 points.  MF charges transfer at date of closing.

Good luck to all still waiting.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats!


----------



## nutc4disney

DizDays said:


> Congratulations!  Still waiting on mine.  21 days so far.... only 9 (or less) to go.  Fingers crossed.



Just wondering the details of your DVC purchase?


----------



## DizDays

nutc4disney said:


> Just wondering the details of your DVC purchase?



100 BCV, FEB use year @ $81/pt.  Seems pretty straight forward when compared to what's been passing.  No idea why it's taking so long.  After reading everyone's approvals yesterday, I checked in with TSS and they said it's just still pending.  I am not a patient waiter.


----------



## G'sMaman

So happy (relieved is probably the better word) to report that Disney waived ROFR on my GVC contract.    Here are the details: 180 pts (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller and buyer split '11 mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30).


----------



## Breyean

G'sMaman said:


> So happy (relieved is probably the better word) to report that Disney waived ROFR on my GVC contract.    Here are the details: 180 pts (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller and buyer split '11 mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30).



That's GREAT! I guess Homemom and I were the only unlucky ones to get ROFR'd there recently. I can understand mine at $74 but I think hers was around $85. Plus there's still a wait list for VGC - I know because I'm on it - so I'm surprised yours went through.

So, congrats to you. You must be really happy!


----------



## G'sMaman

Breyean said:


> That's GREAT! I guess Homemom and I were the only unlucky ones to get ROFR'd there recently. I can understand mine at $74 but I think hers was around $85. Plus there's still a wait list for VGC - I know because I'm on it - so I'm surprised yours went through.
> 
> So, congrats to you. You must be really happy!



Thanks so much!!  We actually made our offer before I saw Homemoms posting about getting ROFRd.  If I had seen it, I certainly would have made a higher offer so I have been on pins and needles all month!  We have been on the list to buy direct from Disney, but after 2 months of waiting our guide called last week and said  I have great news for you, you have now moved from number 11 to 9 for your use year and points.  Whaat?!?   Not really good news when I know it can take several months even for those at the top of the list to finally get their points.  Im going to stay on the waitlist since Im sure were probably going to need more points by the time our name finally clears.    Wed like to buy some points direct from Disney because it would be nice to have points that I can use for DLR if I need them.  

I am very new to DVC so one question I have is whether I can buy fewer points than my original request with Disney.  Will I have to start all over again on the waitlist if now I only need half the number of points?  Can I tell them how many I actually need once I've cleared the waitlist or do I have to stick with the original number?  Any insight would be very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## Breyean

G'sMaman said:


> Thanks so much!!  We actually made our offer before I saw Homemoms posting about getting ROFRd.  If I had seen it, I certainly would have made a higher offer so I have been on pins and needles all month!  We have been on the list to buy direct from Disney, but after 2 months of waiting our guide called last week and said  I have great news for you, you have now moved from number 11 to 9 for your use year and points.  Whaat?!?   Not really good news when I know it can take several months even for those at the top of the list to finally get their points.  Im going to stay on the waitlist since Im sure were probably going to need more points by the time our name finally clears.    Wed like to buy some points direct from Disney because it would be nice to have points that I can use for DLR if I need them.
> 
> I am very new to DVC so one question I have is whether I can buy fewer points than my original request with Disney.  Will I have to start all over again on the waitlist if now I only need half the number of points?  Can I tell them how many I actually need once I've cleared the waitlist or do I have to stick with the original number?  Any insight would be very helpful.  Thanks!



I was on the Disney wait list for VGC at the same time I was trying to buy resale there. When the resale was ROFR'd after about another month I got points from Disney. More expensive, but I like the ablility to use them at the hotels; in fact we are doing just that for an Oct trip.

I was on the list from May. June UY, like you. In fact, after we got that batch, also like you, we figured we'd need more, so right before they upped the price we added ourselves back onto the list. Now we're in no rush since at least we have SOMETHING at VGC.

OK. To your question. Each time we went on the wait list we gave our guide a range of points we wanted. As was explained to us, sometimes fewer points become available than what someone at the top of the list wants, and they get skipped in favor of someone wanting that lower point amount. So maybe you could call your guide and confirm that, but like I said, we've done that twice now.

Also, we were told if we asked for 200 points, and they became available, but we changed our minds so we only wanted 160, we could move down the number. Moving up at that time the points come available is nearly impossible.

That's why we did the range, and 2 of them. So we did 75-125 the first and second requests. We got 125 the first time so now now, since we're targeting 200, we only would take 75 the second time. If we had gotten only 75 the first time we'd wait for the 125 the second.

When we got the 125, by the time our guide called us about it, they were already in our account. So I'd make sure your guide doesn't do that to you. If you make a higher request but want to have the flexibility to lower it when the points come up, be sure he knows he needs to call you BEFORE they just give you the max on your request.

Hope to see you soon at VGC!!!


----------



## G'sMaman

Breyean said:


> I was on the Disney wait list for VGC at the same time I was trying to buy resale there. When the resale was ROFR'd after about another month I got points from Disney. More expensive, but I like the ablility to use them at the hotels; in fact we are doing just that for an Oct trip.



Thanks for the very thorough, helpful advice!    Much appreciated.  Once the deal actually closes, I will give my guide a call to reduce the number of points in case that helps to move me up on the list.  BTW - it looks like I have another reason to thank you since you are at least 50% responsible for moving me from number 9 to 11.


----------



## DVCconvert

"Waiting"

36 point Dec, OKW, 70 pts in '11, all points for '12 & '13
40 point Dec, OKW, 60 pts in '11, all points for '12 & '13

$59 per point, buyer/seller split closing costs, buyer pays '11 MF's.


----------



## DizDays

Ho hum.  22 days and still waiting.  (Getting close, though!!)


----------



## DVCanadian

Just had a seller accept:

$50 per point for 270 points at SSR.
Buyer to pay closing.
September use year. All points 2011 and 2012.


----------



## DizDays

May I assume they won't do anything over the long holiday weekend?  If true, Tuesday is day 27 for me.  I can't believe it's taking so long.  I hate the wait.


----------



## DizDays

DizDays said:


> 100 BCV, FEB use year @ $81/pt.  Seems pretty straight forward when compared to what's been passing.  No idea why it's taking so long.  After reading everyone's approvals yesterday, I checked in with TSS and they said it's just still pending.  I am not a patient waiter.



Finally passed ROFR after 27 days! Hallelujah!


----------



## Tollerwalker

When ROFR passes are we notified by email or phone? 

I think I am THE most impatient person in the world...


----------



## DizDays

I was notified by email from the Timeshare Store.  The title company also emailed all the documents that now need to be signed.


----------



## edk35

Add us to the list!!!  This is our first time buying resales. Our other contracts are through Disney.


Has anyone not made it through ROFR with a VWL contract? We have JUST started the process (faxed in/mailed in dep. and forms today) for a 100 pt. contract through the TSS for VWL. It is a 100 pt. contract $70 a point with a Sept. UY all 2011 pts. are available and 2012 and so forth. 

THEN yesterday  we found a 50 pt. contract for same UY through Fidelity. I called and it is available.We are going for that one too. It is 50 pts. at $63 (asking price was 65) a pt. No 2011 points but all of 2012 and so forth. We are sending that off tomorrow. Sharon at Fidelity thought we stood a good chance on both of these. She said she is seeing Disney buy back OKW and BCV as far as the older resorts go. 

I am very excited and hoping these go through okay.


----------



## odaddy!

I passes ROFR a couple weeks ago an 160 points at Boardwalk, 2 years worth of points for $42 a point, I had to pay 1 years worth of maintenence fees also.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

odaddy! said:


> I passes ROFR a couple weeks ago an 160 points at Boardwalk, 2 years worth of points for $42 a point, I had to pay 1 years worth of maintenence fees also.


Wow, $42/point?! Congrats on such a great find.


----------



## horselover

edk35 said:


> Add us to the list!!!  This is our first time buying resales. Our other contracts are through Disney.
> 
> 
> Has anyone not made it through ROFR with a VWL contract? We have JUST started the process (faxed in/mailed in dep. and forms today) for a 100 pt. contract through the TSS for VWL. It is a 100 pt. contract $70 a point with a Sept. UY all 2011 pts. are available and 2012 and so forth.
> 
> THEN yesterday  we found a 50 pt. contract for same UY through Fidelity. I called and it is available.We are going for that one too. It is 50 pts. at $63 (asking price was 65) a pt. No 2011 points but all of 2012 and so forth. We are sending that off tomorrow. Sharon at Fidelity thought we stood a good chance on both of these. She said she is seeing Disney buy back OKW and BCV as far as the older resorts go.
> 
> I am very excited and hoping these go through okay.



When you go for it you really go for it!          Best of luck Denise.  You couldn't be adding on at a nicer resort.




odaddy! said:


> I passes ROFR a couple weeks ago an 160 points at Boardwalk, 2 years worth of points for $42 a point, I had to pay 1 years worth of maintenence fees also.



Wow!  Fantastic deal.  Congrats to you.


----------



## edk35

odaddy! said:


> I passes ROFR a couple weeks ago an 160 points at Boardwalk, 2 years worth of points for $42 a point, I had to pay 1 years worth of maintenence fees also.



That was an awesome deal!!!!  
 Congrats!!!


----------



## NC State Tigger

edk35 said:


> Has anyone not made it through ROFR with a VWL contract? We have JUST started the process (faxed in/mailed in dep. and forms today) for a 100 pt. contract through the TSS for VWL. It is a 100 pt. contract $70 a point with a Sept. UY all 2011 pts. are available and 2012 and so forth.
> 
> THEN yesterday  we found a 50 pt. contract for same UY through Fidelity. I called and it is available.We are going for that one too. It is 50 pts. at $63 (asking price was 65) a pt. No 2011 points but all of 2012 and so forth. We are sending that off tomorrow. Sharon at Fidelity thought we stood a good chance on both of these. She said she is seeing Disney buy back OKW and BCV as far as the older resorts go.
> 
> I am very excited and hoping these go through okay.



We are a new DVC family! I  recently bought 2 VWL contracts--one thru TTS and one thru Fidelity.  Both were 200 point contracts with all 2010 points banked and all 2011 and 2012 points available; same UY on each.  Paid $68 pp for the TTS contract and $58 for the Fidelity contract.  Both passed ROFR in a little over 2 weeks.  I would think you should pass ROFR with no problems.


----------



## edk35

NC State Tigger said:


> We are a new DVC family! I  recently bought 2 VWL contracts--one thru TTS and one thru Fidelity.  Both were 200 point contracts with all 2010 points banked and all 2011 and 2012 points available; same UY on each.  Paid $68 pp for the TTS contract and $58 for the Fidelity contract.  Both passed ROFR in a little over 2 weeks.  I would think you should pass ROFR with no problems.



WOW what a deal. I see that the bigger contracts go for a lower price but MAN YOU GOT A DEAL. You got banked and 2011 points. That is so good. 

We have points already so we were looking for small add ons. My husband jumped at the 100 pt. contract and said to just go with the 70 a point that was listed and not offer a lower price since it had 2011 points. 
I thought we should offer a bit lower and see if they accepted it. Oh well..just hoping Disney does not buy it back.


----------



## lionqueen

odaddy! said:


> I passes ROFR a couple weeks ago an 160 points at Boardwalk, 2 years worth of points for $42 a point, I had to pay 1 years worth of maintenence fees also.



wow!  great deal!  that gives me hope that my $45 a point at OKW will pass!!


----------



## Tollerwalker

I am so excited!  

I just got the email from Sharon at Fidelity letting me know Disney waived ROFR!!! 

200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/06) Fidelity

Does anyone know if Disney would combine the contract with the 200 points we already have on a June use year at SSRor if it will be on a separate contract?  We bought our current ones direct from Disney back in '05.


----------



## csmommy

So nervous!!!  

Seller accepted, sent to ROFR on 9/2

OKW - 70 pts a year, 60 banked, seller pays 2011 MF, buyer pay closing, $55 per point.


----------



## Mather50

We just got the good news as well!  Super happy as this is our 1st DVC contract!

Passed ROFR today on our 150PT ($55/pt) VWL contract.  Sept UY, all points for 2011/12/etc, we split MF fees for the 2011 points and paid closing.  Took about 17 days to pass...


----------



## skygirltkw

OKW 94 pts June UY $62/pp  35 2010 & all 2011 pts banked.

Offer made 8/20, accepted 8/21, submitted to Disney 8/22

Seller paid MF, buyer to pay closing costs


----------



## shwn

Passed ROFR today too!

Thought I would jinx myself if I posted this while I was waiting, but just received the great news!

Here are the details:
AKV 180 Points with December UY. All 2010 points (banked), all 2011 points, all 2012 points, etc. $65/point with Seller paying 2011 MF and buyer paying closing costs.
Offered on: 8/20
Seller accepted: 8/22
Sent to ROFR: 8/23
Passed ROFR: 9/7


----------



## horselover

csmommy said:


> So nervous!!!
> 
> Seller accepted, sent to ROFR on 9/2
> 
> OKW - 70 pts a year, 60 banked, seller pays 2011 MF, buyer pay closing, $55 per point.



Good luck!  



Mather50 said:


> We just got the good news as well!  Super happy as this is our 1st DVC contract!
> 
> Passed ROFR today on our 150PT ($55/pt) VWL contract.  Sept UY, all points for 2011/12/etc, we split MF fees for the 2011 points and paid closing.  Took about 17 days to pass...





skygirltkw said:


> OKW 94 pts June UY $62/pp  35 2010 & all 2011 pts banked.
> 
> Offer made 8/20, accepted 8/21, submitted to Disney 8/22
> 
> Seller paid MF, buyer to pay closing costs





shwn said:


> Passed ROFR today too!
> 
> Thought I would jinx myself if I posted this while I was waiting, but just received the great news!
> 
> Here are the details:
> AKV 180 Points with December UY. All 2010 points (banked), all 2011 points, all 2012 points, etc. $65/point with Seller paying 2011 MF and buyer paying closing costs.
> Offered on: 8/20
> Seller accepted: 8/22
> Sent to ROFR: 8/23
> Passed ROFR: 9/7



Congrats to all!


----------



## edk35

I am so happy to read that people are passing ROFR left and and right.  I hope that will be our report soon. Our 100 pt. VWL contract  Sept. UY (we are purchasing it through TSS) was submitted to Disney yesterday. Fingers and toes are crossed.  

Today we faxed in our paperwork for another 50 pt. VWL contract with Fidelity. I hope they both go through.


----------



## DougEMG

200 points SSR DEC UY, $60/point, includes all 2010, 2011 and 2012 points.  Seller pays 2011 MF, buyer pays closing.  Was sent to Disney for ROFR on Aug 25th and was passed on Sept 6th, a really fast turn around from Disney.


----------



## csmommy

DougEMG said:


> 200 points SSR DEC UY, $60/point, includes all 2010, 2011 and 2012 points.  Seller pays 2011 MF, buyer pays closing.  Was sent to Disney for ROFR on Aug 25th and was passed on Sept 6th, a really fast turn around from Disney.



Congrats!  Hope we hear we pass soon.


----------



## homercrispy

we were just called that disney had turned us down.

OKW 50 points @ $60.

How come only us?


----------



## csmommy

homercrispy said:


> we were just called that disney had turned us down.
> 
> OKW 50 points @ $60.
> 
> How come only us?



Oh dear!  What use year & when was it submitted for ROFR?  On 9/2 we submitted ours for 70 pts, Feb use year @ $55 per point.  NERVOUS!


----------



## Pirate Granny

Sorry to hear, and the price wasn't that low....we are waiting on 64 BCV points...it's been two weeks....


----------



## Foobus

homercrispy said:


> we were just called that disney had turned us down.
> OKW 50 points @ $60.



Yikes.  There have been several reports of OKW ROFR activity in the last few weeks, but the ones I heard of were <$50 a point.  I was feeling moderately comfortable with mine at $52 a point (day #11 waiting on ROFR) but it appears that the ROFR beast may be growing hungry for OKW points!  

Wishing you better luck next time, and crossing my fingers.


----------



## horselover

Pirate Granny said:


> Sorry to hear, and the price wasn't that low....we are waiting on 64 BCV points...it's been two weeks....



Just curious what are the details of your contract Pirate Granny?  I didn't see it listed on the thread.  Feel free to PM me if you want.  Some people don't like to jinx themselves by posting details until after they hear back from Disney.

Homercrispy - I'm sorry.          Get back on that horse & try again!


----------



## DVCconvert

I'm keeping my fingers crossed - waiting on 76 pts at OKW @ $59.
But if it get ROFR'd, I'm not out anything and I'll just keep lookin!

The avg of the recent few okw rofr's has been about $46 pp


----------



## keliblue

homercrispy said:


> we were just called that disney had turned us down.
> 
> OKW 50 points @ $60.
> 
> How come only us?


 
was this an extended years contract or the original one offered ??

I am so sorry.. it just means that there's a better one out the for ya


----------



## Breyean

homercrispy said:


> we were just called that disney had turned us down.
> 
> OKW 50 points @ $60.
> 
> How come only us?



Well, you're not alone. The day I was ROFR'd for my VGC resale, the broker mentioned they had also gotten two ROFR's on OKW that day as well.

Interestingly, one was a 50 point contract which was the first contract for a non DVC member. The broker mentioned maybe Disney was targeting these small initial contracts since it costs Disney to service the new member with a really low buy in.

Out of curiosity, was this an add on for you or your first DVC contract?


----------



## lionqueen

homercrispy said:


> we were just called that disney had turned us down.
> 
> OKW 50 points @ $60.
> 
> How come only us?



wow!!  sorry to hear about that.  that makes me really nervous now too!!  We are on day 15 of waiting for OKW 160 points (Aug UY) for $45.  I wonder how they decide?  A person just got OKW approved for $45 about a week ago!!  Has anyone ever figured out any rhyme or reason for their decisions???


----------



## Brian Noble

Sometimes the monkey's dart hits the target, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Homemom

homercrispy said:


> we were just called that disney had turned us down.
> 
> OKW 50 points @ $60.
> 
> How come only us?



Sorry, but it's not just you, we were ROFR'd in August for a VGC.


----------



## Foobus

lionqueen said:


> wow!!  sorry to hear about that.  that makes me really nervous now too!!  We are on day 15 of waiting for OKW 160 points (Aug UY) for $45.  I wonder how they decide?  A person just got OKW approved for $45 about a week ago!!  Has anyone ever figured out any rhyme or reason for their decisions???





Brian Noble said:


> Sometimes the monkey's dart hits the target, sometimes it doesn't.



Through the years I've been impressed that the Disney company seems to be very good at mining data about our moves and habits around visiting WDW and such  - to the point where they seem able to send an offer to us right about when we are thinking about Disney (or more importantly thinking about not).  From this I'd think that DVD would also have some master plan for whoever sits in the ROFR office.  But in watching these boards and the various ROFR reports it certainly hard to see any intelligence behind the ROFR activity.  I have this inkling that sometime near the end of the day some manager sends an intern or janitor into the room with a pile of ROFR folders on a desk and says "Some of the guides I overhead at lunch mentioned something about someone asking about getting some OKW points.  Can you go sign off on about 20 of these folders before you go home - and grab a couple of OKW contracts if you see any - don't worry about the numbers, just grab a couple..."

Or maybe they indeed do have a semi-inebriated monkey tossing darts. Makes about as much sense.


----------



## Thumper4me

Selling Boardwalk Villas $69 per point
100 Point October Use Year
7 banked 2010 points, 100 2011 points, 100 2012 points
Buyer pays closing and 2011 MF

Submitted 8/22
Passed 9/7

Just need to sign and notarize.


----------



## Joey7295

Add another to the list for me.

VWL - 225pts DEC UY, 203 banked 2010 pts, 225 2011 pts, $50/pt, seller pays MFs, buyer and seller split closing

Submitted 9/6


----------



## Joey7295

Add another to the list for me.

OKW - 100 pts DEC UY, 100 banked 2009 pts, 100 2010 pts, 100 2011 pts, $45/pt, seller pays MFs and closing

Submitted 8/29

I am very nervous now that I am seeing OKW contracts being ROFR'd


----------



## DizDays

Good luck to everyone waiting to hear on ROFR.  Wow, that has really been a weird pattern lately.  I'm still laughing about the monkey comment (!).  Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Donald is #1

Snurk71, dkdisdreaming, Klp, n2mm, NC State Tigger, keliblue, DISNEYHAWAII, LBollengier, Boardwalkin, G'sMaman, DizDays, odaddy!, Tollerwalker, Mather50, skygirltkw, shwn, DougEMG, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

DVCconvert, DVCanadian, edk35, csmommy, Joey7295, good luck with your contracts! 

homercrispy, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Thumper4Me, congratulations on selling your contract! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
*shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
*Snurk71------ 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member*
*DizDays----- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS* 




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
*n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity*
*LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)*
*Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (???) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)*
*odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf*
*Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
*Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
*dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity* 
*skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
*Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity*
*DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
*keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
*DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)*
*G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
*NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity*
*Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
*homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
*DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf*
*DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf*
*csmommy--------  70 OKW (???) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2)*
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
*DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing*


*WAITING - VB:*
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30)


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 9/7) member*
*edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, member*
*Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6)*


----------



## Mom B

Just noticed that shwn passed with an AKV contract (180 pts) at $65...I feel so much better now!  We just came to agreement with 140 pts at AKV for $68 and I had started to worry that it was calling it a little TOO close...but now I feel a little more comfortable with it.  (63 current pts avail, 140 coming in 2012 UY, standard arrangements for closing costs, no maintenance fees till 2012)  Keeping my fingers crossed because DH is already calculating about 150 different scenarios for using the additional points!


----------



## DizDays

Good luck MomB.  I love my AKV points.  Have fun spending them when you get 'em.


----------



## N4niner206

We're new (hopefully) to DVC.  Today, the seller accepted our offer.  Next hurdle is to get past ROFR...

*$52/point   -  150 OKW - JUNE UY - 150 2011, 150 2012* etc   Buyer paying closing and all MF.

We started by asking the seller to pay 2011 MF, but before we got a response I chickened out and upped our offer to buyer paying all MF and fees (I wasnt worried about the seller, but afraid that I'd attract an ROFR). We really want in!!  Waiting 24 hours for our offer to get accepted was hard enough, how will we ever make it through the next few weeks??!  We're hoping to know in time for our early November trip. I know we won't be able to use the points for it, and we already have our reservations set, but it would be nice to be able to celebrate the good news in the happiest place on Earth!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## lionqueen

We're at day 20 of waiting!  I'm hoping we find out in the next day or two about our OKW contract!!!


----------



## Foobus

lionqueen said:


> We're at day 20 of waiting!  I'm hoping we find out in the next day or two about our OKW contract!!!



I'm hoping too - as your's was submitted a few days before ours, and ours I assume won't be coming until after yours.

N4niner206 - Looks like you are buying the other half of the same seller's 300 OKW points that we are - that pretty much makes us incipient OKW next door neighbors!  If nothing else, you'll know how our 150 OKW points at $52 does before yours comes up, although nothing is for certain when it comes to the ROFR monkey.

Good luck all!


----------



## Bonnie151

Foobus said:


> I'm hoping too - as your's was submitted a few days before ours, and ours I assume won't be coming until after yours.



Me too!! Ours (VWL) was submitted on 27 Aug and I'm starting to get paranoid because there seemed to have been this nice little run of people passing ROFR in 14 days or so. Aaaargh- I hate this wait!!


----------



## Joey7295

Bonnie151 said:


> Me too!! Ours (VWL) was submitted on 27 Aug and I'm starting to get paranoid because there seemed to have been this nice little run of people passing ROFR in 14 days or so. Aaaargh- I hate this wait!!



My OKW contract was submitted on 8/29 and I also thought I would hear by now with all the recent quick decisions.  I am quite afraid that I may not pass though.


----------



## Bonnie151

Joey7295 said:


> My OKW contract was submitted on 8/29 and I also thought I would hear by now with all the recent quick decisions.  I am quite afraid that I may not pass though.



Looking at the stats, in Aug/start Sept at least, they seemed do do it in batches (some exceptions but not many), with the majority passing on Wednesdays & the next most frequent was Thursdays - so maybe we'll hear today!?!?


----------



## Bonnie151

not that I'm obsessed or anything...


----------



## csmommy

I keep saying no news is good news......................


----------



## DVCconvert

Bonnie151 said:


> not that I'm obsessed or anything...



None of us EVER do THAT!!


----------



## lionqueen

Bonnie151 said:


> Looking at the stats, in Aug/start Sept at least, they seemed do do it in batches (some exceptions but not many), with the majority passing on Wednesdays & the next most frequent was Thursdays - so maybe we'll hear today!?!?



great!  now i'll be checking my e-mail every 10 minutes instead of a few times a day!!


----------



## Bonnie151

lionqueen said:


> great!  now i'll be checking my e-mail every 10 minutes instead of a few times a day!!



watched pot, boiling and all that... 

(At least that's what DH keeps saying to me. I can't really hear him because "la, la, la, la, la" keeps streaming out of my mouth whenever he speaks)

I promise I will not post in this thread again unless to update or congratulate others.


----------



## mousenyc

160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)


----------



## keliblue

*FAITH..TRUST & PIXIE DUST ...*


----------



## N4niner206

Mousenyc - congrats on passing rofr!!

Lionqueen - hope today is your magic day and full of good news!

Bonnie 15 - good luck! that "watched pot" is just so beautiful, its hard not to stare, huh!!

Joey - nothing yet? You probably already said, but what are the details of the contract you're waiting to pass rofr? (#points/price?)

Foobus - NEIGHBOR! SWEET! Hopefully we both get the blessing and can be owner in-laws!    Foobus, did your seller's initials consist of the letters B, P, D (not in that order)?  Just curious! If so, if you dont mind me asking, did they submit signed contract quickly? That's the step I'm at now.. ours are submitted, earnest money was wired to title today... just waiting for seller signatures on contract.  Its only been one day, so I'm not implying anything... just wondering if it will be quick.  We are hoping to get the ball rolling as quickly as possible.

Also for Foobus... if you dont mind me asking (so I know when you get through ROFR) did you have the same terms as mine?  We paid 52/pt 150 points, we paid closing costs and paid for 2011 and 2012 dues.  I just wondered if we have "identicle" contracts.

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE... sorry if I didn't mention some, but I'm throwing pixie dust on all of you!


----------



## Foobus

N4niner206 said:


> Foobus, did your seller's initials consist of the letters B, P, D (not in that order)?  Just curious!



Yup.  As with many of us, the idea of pulling the trigger on a DVC contract was exciting, and I spent a few more hours researching around these boards and the internet that I really needed to....   In any case I ran the names of the sellers throughout the Orange County comptroller website (to see if there were any liens or history of trouble) and saw that the seller had  purchased 150 points at OKW in the 90s, then a few years later they assumed the loan and deed on the second identical contract, giving them 2 150 OKWs in June.  Looking at the deeds, both were signed the same day with the same notary and witnesses, making me think they were traveling together and were bitten by the DVC need while vacationing at WDW.  Going back to the brokers site, I saw that the sequential next listing from the one I had was indeed another 150 June OKW with the same asking price.   You can deduce the rest.  In any case the contracts are pretty close to identical (even to officially being in building 44 of OKW - not that that means anything in real life), with the exception that mine has an extra 45 banked points from 2010 UY.  $52 a point, buyer pays closing and prorated 2 months of 2011 MFs.    We agreed to price on a Friday, and Monday, despite Irene trying to knock down the phone lines, the papers were all in and it went to ROFR, so they seemed very quick in response.

Now I'm sitting here watching the pot with Lionqueen et al waiting for the flurry of Wednesday ROFR releases that I'm sure will be coming any minute now.........


----------



## N4niner206

Foobus said:


> I saw that the sequential next listing from the one I had was indeed another 150 June OKW with the same asking price.   You can deduce the rest.  In any case the contracts are pretty close to identical........



Very interesting information! Looking back, it seems that recently lower offers have passed, so I feel optimistic.  My buying agent (different than the seller's) said he feels pretty confident, but acknowledged that they can be mysterious about how they chose their ROFR properties.

I take it you submitted to ROFR around August 30 or so?

Just found out my seller signed contract, and we're off to ROFR review now.   C'mon guys, reverse the trend for me!


----------



## Joey7295

N4niner206 said:


> Joey - nothing yet? You probably already said, but what are the details of the contract you're waiting to pass rofr? (#points/price?)



OKW - 100 pts DEC UY, 100 banked 2009 pts, 100 2010 pts, 100 2011 pts, $45/pt, seller pays MFs and closing

Submitted 8/29


----------



## WDW99

100 points BLT Aug. UY

$95 per point

100 of 2010 banked (exp. July 31 2012)
100 of 2011

Signed today! Now the wait!!!


----------



## N4niner206

WDW99 said:


> 100 points BLT Aug. UY
> 
> $95 per point
> 
> 100 of 2010 banked (exp. July 31 2012)
> 100 of 2011
> 
> Signed today! Now the wait!!!



Looks like we're gonna be waiting buddies! Good luck!


----------



## Donald is #1

Mom B, N4niner206, Foobus, Bonnie151, WDW99, good luck with your contracts! 

mousenyc, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
*mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest------- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour----------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (???) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
*Mom B--------- 140 AKV (???) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
*WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts*


*WAITING - BWV:*
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf
csmommy--------  70 OKW (???) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2)
*Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29)*
*N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member*
*Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - VB:*
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30)


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 9/7) member
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, member
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6)
*Bonnie151---- ??? VWL (???) (sub 8/27)*


----------



## icydog

This is the kind of contract I'm looking for

*mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)*

Congrats mousenyc on a great contract!  If you see another one like this with a Mar UY for BLT (or BCV- for less $ of course) please let me know.  

Thanks
Marylyn


----------



## csmommy

Sorry Donald is #1 - the OKW use year we are hoping passes ROFR is Feb.


----------



## Bonnie151

Not that I'm impatient or anything (oh yes I am!), but the last reported ROFR passes here were on 7 Sept. I'm beginning to think their ROFR person is on holiday this week!


----------



## Foobus

I was thinking that they ran out of the banana flavored rum that they use to enhance the ROFR monkey's performance, so he's not getting much done...  Maybe they'll get some in this week.  Here's hoping.


----------



## Donald is #1

Boardwalkin, csmommy, thanks for the update!  

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Mom B--------- 140 AKV (???) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29)
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - VB:*
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30)


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 9/7) member
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, member
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6)
Bonnie151---- ??? VWL (???) (sub 8/27)


----------



## edk35

My 50 VWL (Sep) contract was submittted on on 9/8. Also on both contracts buyer pays closing and no dues until 2012.


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

Waiting....

210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (offer accepted 9/8; off to DVC 9/14)


----------



## zawisza

Just wanted to update that I am still waiting for a decision and will submit our answer as soon as I find out!  Submitted August 30th so we are getting near the end!

Also to add more info to our entry we are going through Fidelity and we are already a member.


----------



## Joey7295

Will today be the day that some us find out.  Hopefully it will be this week


----------



## WDW99

OK its official! 

Day 1 of waiting for ROFR!


----------



## RevKjb

WE just passed through ROFR -- VBR 66 points (Dec. YU) (19 unused points...)  to add to our 120 already @ SSR (Dec YU).  We're thrilled!

Looking forward to two trips in '12!

KJB


----------



## WDW99

RevKjb said:


> WE just passed through ROFR -- VBR 66 points (Dec. YU) (19 unused points...)  to add to our 120 already @ SSR (Dec YU).  We're thrilled!
> 
> Looking forward to two trips in '12!
> 
> KJB



So glad it worked out for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie151

RevKjb said:


> WE just passed through ROFR -- VBR 66 points (Dec. YU) (19 unused points...)  to add to our 120 already @ SSR (Dec YU).  We're thrilled!
> 
> Looking forward to two trips in '12!
> 
> KJB



Oh congratulations!!!! When did you submit (i.e. is there hope for the rest of us still waiting?   )


----------



## lionqueen

I called Sharon, from fidelity, today to see if there were any updates and she said they are waiting on a bunch of waivers so, hopefully the wait is almost over!  I'm at day 26 and all my patience is about gone!  I've already started looking at the for sale boards again since I'm thinking this long wait is a bad sign!!


----------



## fers31

I just received news from Fidelity that my 150 point Boardwalk contract just passed ROFR.  We were on day 19. 


150 Feb BWV $50/pt
All 2010, 2011, 2012 points
Buyer pays closing and we split 2011 maintenance fees
Fidelity 

 -Scott


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Add another to the list for me.
> 
> VWL - 225pts DEC UY, 203 banked 2010 pts, 225 2011 pts, $50/pt, seller pays MFs, buyer and seller split closing
> 
> Submitted 9/6



I just got an email from Sharon saying I passed ROFR.  I am still waiting from another company on my 100 point OKW contract.  I'm pretty nervous.


----------



## Foobus

So we are seeing everything but OKW coming through at about 15-17 days like the recent trend had been, but no OKW reported passed since early sept (and several ROFR'd).  We have 7 or 8 known OKW contracts waiting, many over 20 days.  Meanwhile the emailed addon offers included all the sold out resorts but OKW. 

Something is going on.  (by saying this, I hope to magically cause the release of all our OKW contracts in a rush tomorrow.....  )

Probably just means they still have few on hand points and a waiting list for direct add-ons at OKW, and are giving themselves time to decide how best to fill the need.  Probably will see OKW be acted on pretty close to 30 days.


----------



## Splashboat

Donald is #1 - you do a phenomenal job keeping track of all of these resales.  It was very helpful for us to follow before making an offer.
Thanks!

You can put us on the list.
100 BWV $66, 85 '11 and all forward.  Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF
Sub 8/17, passed 8/31


----------



## edk35

On one of the contracts.... VWL 50 points submitted on Sept. 8th....so less than 2 weeks.  This was through Fidelity. Still waiting to hear about the 100 pt. VWL contract through the Timeshare Store. It was submitted on the 7th.


----------



## Jenbabe411

200 points at SSR for $55 submitted to Disney 9/7 and passed 9/20. So excited!! Also, buyer paid closing and no mf till 2012. UY March. All 2010 and 2011 points. Fidelity with Sharon.


----------



## Bonnie151

Congratulations everyone!

I'm still waiting (VWL submitted 8/27).


----------



## edk35

Bonnie151 said:


> Congratulations everyone!
> 
> I'm still waiting (VWL submitted 8/27).




 I hope you hear something SOON. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Foobus

Perhaps this is the start of a deluge of OKW releases!

Got the highly anticipated passing ROFR email this morning (day#23) for our contract.

150 pts OKW.   June UY.  45 banked '10 pts, all for '11 and on.  $52/pt.  Buyer pays closing.  Buyer pays prorated 2 months of 11 MFs.  Submitted 8/29.

(lionqueen, DVCconvert, csmommy, Joey7295, N4niner206, et al   waiting to hear that you also just got the good email....)


----------



## csmommy

Foobus said:


> Perhaps this is the start of a deluge of OKW releases!
> 
> Got the highly anticipated passing ROFR email this morning (day#23) for our contract.
> 
> 150 pts OKW.   June UY.  45 banked '10 pts, all for '11 and on.  $52/pt.  Buyer pays closing.  Buyer pays prorated 2 months of 11 MFs.  Submitted 8/29.
> 
> (lionqueen, DVCconvert, csmommy, Joey7295, N4niner206, et al   waiting to hear that you also just got the good email....)



So happy for you!  

Hopefully we will all hear good news soon.


----------



## horselover

edk35 said:


> On one of the contracts.... VWL 50 points submitted on Sept. 8th....so less than 2 weeks.  *T**his was through Fidelity. Still waiting to hear about the 100 pt. VWL contract through the Timeshare Store. It was submitted on the 7th. popcorn*::



Congratulations on passing.    

The highlighted part is very interesting.  Everyone that seems to be hearing good news seems to be through Fidelity.  I guess it pays to be the preferred broker while the rest of us have to wait.

Congrats to all that received good news yesterday!


----------



## DVCconvert

> I guess it pays to be the preferred broker while the rest of us have to wait.



I doubt we can draw any conclusions based on one anecdotal transaction


----------



## horselover

fers31 said:


> I just received news from Fidelity that my 150 point Boardwalk contract just passed ROFR.  We were on day 19.
> 
> 
> 150 Feb BWV $50/pt
> All 2010, 2011, 2012 points
> Buyer pays closing and we split 2011 maintenance fees
> Fidelity
> 
> -Scott





Joey7295 said:


> Add another to the list for me.
> 
> VWL - 225pts DEC UY, 203 banked 2010 pts, 225 2011 pts, $50/pt, seller pays MFs, buyer and seller split closing
> 
> Submitted 9/6





Joey7295 said:


> I just got an email from Sharon saying I passed ROFR.  I am still waiting from another company on my 100 point OKW contract.  I'm pretty nervous.





edk35 said:


> On one of the contracts.... VWL 50 points submitted on Sept. 8th....so less than 2 weeks.  This was through Fidelity. Still waiting to hear about the 100 pt. VWL contract through the Timeshare Store. It was submitted on the 7th.





DVCconvert said:


> I doubt we can draw any conclusions based on one anecdotal transaction



All Fidelity listings.  Not suggesting a conspiracy just making an observation.  Seeing the same thing on another board too.  Just seems interesting that edk35's contract submitted through Fidelity passed 1st even though it was submitted after the contract she's waiting on through TSS.


----------



## DVCconvert

> Not suggesting a conspiracy just making an observation.




Maybe Fidelity's office is located on a 'grassy knoll'


I'm at day 21 in waiting on 2 submitted via Fidelity too!


----------



## Bonnie151

horselover said:


> All Fidelity listings.  Not suggesting a conspiracy just making an observation.  Seeing the same thing on another board too.  Just seems interesting that edk35's contract submitted through Fidelity passed 1st even though it was submitted after the contract she's waiting on through TSS.



The one I'm waiting for is TSS too! I've now lost track- day 26 maybe and counting?


----------



## DVCconvert

Actually...just got the call

*PASSED ROFR*
36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf
40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf

Sub 09/01 - A co-broker with Fidelity - member


----------



## Foobus

DVCconvert said:


> Actually...just got the call
> 
> *PASSED ROFR*
> 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf
> 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, bueyr pays mf
> 
> Sub 09/01 - A co-broker with Fidelity - member



Congrats!  Who knows if the "preferred" status also extends to speed of ROFR occasionally...  When I talked to them (Fidelity) this morning she said she had "several" waivers today, and apparently yours are 2 more to add to mine.


----------



## zawisza

zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30)

The perfect fit with our August 150 at SSR!!!!

Will book our first trip to VB for next summer as soon as everything settles!!


----------



## lionqueen

congrats to you all!!!!!   I'm still waiting   hopefully i'll get good news soon!  I'm happy for all of you but starting to feel a bit discouraged...I keep telling myself that it was submitted on a Friday so instead of being at day 27 maybe I'm really at day 24 since no one at disney looked at it til monday?  guess i'll just be glued to my computer today!!   congrats again everyone!!!


----------



## Foobus

lionqueen said:


> I keep telling myself that it was submitted on a Friday so instead of being at day 27 maybe I'm really at day 24 !



I was so hoping you were in today's batch. Still crossing our fingers for you. In any case you'll know something soon, good or bad. Maybe it fell behind the desk, and you'll be passed by default on Friday.


----------



## Bonnie151

Hurrah!!!! Hurrah!!!! We passed!!!! 

Now that I'm not worrying about jinxing it....

275 points VWL $54 per point. Aug UY. All 2011/2012 etc points. Buyer pays 2011 MF & closing.


Whoo Hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Magnod

According to the email from Yamilin at DVCstore, I've joined the club. Hopefully, I can find a room in November at Aulani for a weekend or two. 




210 points VGC $88 per point. June UY. 210 banked points from 2010 and 210 points from 2011. Buyer pays 2011 MF and closing.

Submitted 9/12/11 Approved 9/21/11


----------



## edk35

I got an email from the Timeshare Store that our 100 pt. VWL contract PASSED. WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! It was submitted on  Sept. 7th so exactly 2 weeks. NOW we are ALSO proud owners at VWL!!!


----------



## N4niner206

WHOOHOO!! (for all those who passed ROFR) 

Now, they couldn't _possibly_ ROFR my contract, right Foobus? Afterall (as you cleverly figured out) it is the other half of your contract.  Plus I think you walked away with a little bit terms on your offer than I did! 

Of course, I'm joking... I know there is always a chance that it gets ROFR'd, as we haven't figured out how this machine works!  BUT, I've rather got my hopes up on being your DVC "neighbor"! LOL. Surely Disney wouldn't take that away from me now, would they?? 

Still no word yet, but I'm in just over a week on the ROFR process.  Hopefully this good trend continues for the rest of us in waiting!


----------



## horselover

Wow a flurry of passings today!  Congratulations to all!


----------



## Foobus

N4niner206 said:


> I've rather got my hopes up on being your DVC "neighbor"! LOL. Surely Disney wouldn't take that away from me now, would they??



I agree.  In fact I'm sure if you email ROFRMonkey@dvc.com and explain the situation - he'd likely pass you right now rather that miss the chance of letting you be my OKW next door neighbor....   Seriously I do think the passing of my 150 pts at $52 can do nothing but bode well for your 150 pts at $52.   Good luck!


----------



## MrsPook

We passed ROFR too!

We bought another 75 point contract from Fidelity. Saratoga Springs, December use year, 150 points coming Dec 1, 2011. $55 pp


----------



## Pirate Granny

We got our good news today too...Sent to ROFR August 27th.

BCV   26 2010 points, 64 2011, 64 2012... We pay closing, they paid MF.  December UY.

Will celebrate, leaving for Pop tomorrow...second to the last visit at a resort...our first trip home to OKW is in November, with the first two days at Pop.


----------



## kphamousbr

Timeshare store informed us yesterday that Disney refused exercise ROFD . We passed & will close it within 10 days . Be patient and your turn will come soon . Good luck . Have a magical day .


----------



## csmommy

Congrats to all who passed!  


We are still waiting to hear on our OKW which was submitted on 9/2.    





kphamousbr said:


> Timeshare store informed us yesterday that Disney refused exercise ROFD . We passed & will close it within 10 days . Be patient and your turn will come soon . Good luck . Have a magical day .



Please let us know the details & when yours was submitted for ROFR.


----------



## gchiker

BCV August 200 points for 2011 plus 5 points banked from 2010, 200 points for 2012 @$74/point.  Buyer and seller split MF (each pays half), buyer pays closing.  Submitted 9/6/11.  Got DVC approval 9/21/11.


----------



## n2mm

gchiker said:


> BCV August 200 points for 2011 plus 5 points banked from 2010, 200 points for 2012 @$74/point.  Buyer and seller split MF (each pays half), buyer pays closing.  Submitted 9/6/11.  Got DVC approval 9/21/11.



Congratulations!  That's a great price for BCV!


----------



## horselover

gchiker said:


> BCV August 200 points for 2011 plus 5 points banked from 2010, 200 points for 2012 @$74/point.  Buyer and seller split MF (each pays half), buyer pays closing.  Submitted 9/6/11.  Got DVC approval 9/21/11.





n2mm said:


> Congratulations!  That's a great price for BCV!



I agree.      Very nice deal for BCV.  Congratulations!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> .....  I guess it pays to be the preferred broker while the rest of us have to wait.



Julie - I think I missed what you are waiting on?!?!?!  Or are you being a little superstitious and waiting until you pass!


----------



## mickeyalmo

Got news yesterday that we are new members of dvc(SO excited)

SSR 210 points ( all 2010 ,2011,2012 points ) 65$ pp 
no annual dues until 2012 buyer pays closing fees ansd seller pays the rest.

I`m so excited to my first reservation as a dvc member.


----------



## lionqueen

I've finally heard!!!!!  Day 28 and we FINALLY passed.  OKW, August UY, 160 points @ $45 a point, all 2011, 2012 points.....  seller pays 2011 MF and buyer pays closing cost (fidelity)


----------



## N4niner206

Yay! Suddenly a bunch are flying through ROFR!

Either the banana flavored rum has been restocked, or ROFR monkey has returned from vacation... DLP perhaps?


----------



## DVCconvert

lionqueen said:


> I've finally heard!!!!!  Day 28 and we FINALLY passed.  OKW, August UY, 160 points @ $45 a point, all 2011, 2012 points.....  seller pays 2011 MF and buyer pays closing cost (fidelity)



Congrat's!! Great Deal!!


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> Add another to the list for me.
> 
> OKW - 100 pts DEC UY, 100 banked 2009 pts, 100 2010 pts, 100 2011 pts, $45/pt, seller pays MFs and closing
> 
> Submitted 8/29
> 
> I am very nervous now that I am seeing OKW contracts being ROFR'd



I just found out that Disney has exercised ROFR on this contract.   Congratulations to all those who have passed.


----------



## N4niner206

Joey7295 said:


> I just found out that Disney has exercised ROFR on this contract.   Congratulations to all those who have passed.



Sorry to hear that, Joey   The good news is, there are plenty of good contracts on the resale market right now.  Sucks going through the whole waiting process again... but at the same time, its kind of exciting, too.  Keep at it!


Its strange how things go.  Could it be that DVD is specifically trying to keep the smaller "add-on" size contracts from going too cheaply... so that they can sell these add-ons at a higher price? It seems to be happening to OKW at 100 points or less.  I guess it would make some sense...


----------



## Foobus

Joey7295 said:


> I just found out that Disney has exercised ROFR on this contract.   Congratulations to all those who have passed.



Ouch!  Maybe they were looking for some December points - and it seems the smaller contracts grab the ROFR monkeys attention sometimes (the number 100 looks a bit like a banana and two donuts - so of course he'd be interested)

Are you heading back to the listings to find a new contract to try?

Good luck!


----------



## lionqueen

Joey7295 said:


> I just found out that Disney has exercised ROFR on this contract.   Congratulations to all those who have passed.



sorry to hear that.  i was already looking at some other contracts and working numbers because I thought for sure we were not going to pass.  there were a few nice loaded contracts i saw.


----------



## Jenbabe411

mickeyalmo said:


> Got news yesterday that we are new members of dvc(SO excited)
> 
> SSR 210 points ( all 2010 ,2011,2012 points ) 65$ pp
> no annual dues until 2012 buyer pays closing fees ansd seller pays the rest.
> 
> I`m so excited to my first reservation as a dvc member.



Did you get yours from the timeshare store? If so I think I called like 10 minutes after you bought and missed out! Congrats!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Julie - I think I missed what you are waiting on?!?!?!  Or are you being a little superstitious and waiting until you pass!



You got it Kathy!        I'll post the details when I hear some good news.  I will say I submitted on 9/6 & I know it's only day 18 but I'm getting very impatient!  It's not like I haven't been through this a time or 2 before so I know what to expect.  I think it's just more stressful this time around because our BWV trip is coming up in 12 days & I'm worried I'll get word just before we leave which will mess up my closing.  Hope I get some good news soon!   



Joey7295 said:


> I just found out that Disney has exercised ROFR on this contract.   Congratulations to all those who have passed.



Sorry to hear that Joey7295.  Try again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> You got it Kathy!        I'll post the details when I hear some good news.  I will say I submitted on 9/6 & I know it's only day 18 but I'm getting very impatient!  It's not like I haven't been through this a time or 2 before so I know what to expect.  I think it's just more stressful this time around because our BWV trip is coming up in 12 days & I'm worried I'll get word just before we leave which will mess up my closing.  Hope I get some good news soon!



Here's some Pixie Dust that you'll hear before your trip!   I know that twice we received the word we had passed just a day after heading to WDW.  That seems to be a trigger but hopefully you won't be waiting that long!  

Looking forward to hearing where you'll be calling home!


----------



## mickeyalmo

Jenbabe411 said:


> Did you get yours from the timeshare store? If so I think I called like 10 minutes after you bought and missed out! Congrats!



Yes I did buy them from the timeshare store after missing out on a few before that...

Thanks!!

Good luck for finding something!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

edk35, thanks for the update! 

Eeyores#1Fan, good luck with your contract! 

RevKjb, fers31, Joey7295, Splashboat, edk35, Jenbabe411, Foobus, DVCconvert, zawisza, Bonnie151, Magnod, MrsPook, Pirate Granny, kphamousbr, gchiker, mickeyalmo,  lionqueen, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Joey7295, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
*Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)*
*gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
*fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)*
*Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
*Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)*
*DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)*
*kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??*
*lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
*Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity*
*MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity*
*mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
*RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member*
*zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)*




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
*Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
*Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)*
*edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member*
*Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)*
*edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member*




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
*Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, passed 9/22)*



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Mom B--------- 140 AKV (???) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
*Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14) *


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2)
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## adminjedi

Joey7295 said:


> I just found out that Disney has exercised ROFR on this contract.   Congratulations to all those who have passed.



Sorry.
Hoping the OKW contract we just negotiated to purchase passes ROFR.


----------



## etemplet

After looking at the ROFRs I wonder if adding the closing costs in the form of a higher points price paid by the seller would make the ROFR a bit less attractive to Disney.  I'm assuming Disney does not have to pay closing costs... it's their stuff.  Just a thought from a clueless newbie. LOL

Touchdowns everyone !!

Gene
Pearl River, LA


----------



## jontybfc

jontybfc said:


> Just had an offer accepted
> 
> 220 DEC BWV $51/pt
> 
> 220 pts due this December, plus 220 for 2012
> Buyer pays closing and also 50% of maintenance fees for 2011.
> 
> Does this seem like an ok deal? Do people think it will pass ROFR?



Received note that I passed last week whilst I was away on vacation. Anyone interested in timescales, it was 20 days from when contracts were sent to when I heard back!


----------



## N4niner206

N4niner206 said:


> We're new (hopefully) to DVC.  Today, the seller accepted our offer.  Next hurdle is to get past ROFR...
> 
> *$52/point   -  150 OKW - JUNE UY - 150 2011, 150 2012* etc   Buyer paying closing and all MF.



 WE PASSED ROFR!!! NEW MEMBERS, AND VERY EXCITED.  FROM CONTRACT SIGNING TO ROFR PASSAGE LESS THAN 2 WEEKS!!!  Now for closing!   Looks like we're gonna be neighbors, Foobus!

Timeline so far...

September 12    Submitted Offer
September 13    Offer Accepted
September 14    Contracts signed by both parties, off to ROFR
September 27    ROFR Passage


----------



## Eeyores#1Fan

WE PASSED!!! Less than 2 weeks and we are almost fully HHI owners!  Got the email today. Now just waiting on the contact. 

210 pts Mar use year at HHI


----------



## Foobus

Hooray!  Welcome next door neighbor!


----------



## N4niner206

Foobus said:


> Hooray!  Welcome next door neighbor!



Why thank you!! Perhaps sometime we will cross paths!  How is the closing process coming along?

Also, congrats, Eeyore!


----------



## Foobus

N4niner206 said:


> Why thank you!! Perhaps sometime we will cross paths!  How is the closing process coming along?
> 
> Also, congrats, Eeyore!



Just hanging around waiting for Disney to get the estoppel letter to the broker....  Nothing's happened so far, but it'll come soon enough...  We'll be down at WDW in late January.

Seems like the usual Wednesday flurry of ROFR waivers came a day early this week.  Congrats to all that passed! (did we hear of any ROFRs this week?)


----------



## Vodo

Heard back today that we passed ROFR on our 3rd contract in the last couple of months (first since we got our membership #). This time it only took 9 days...

100 points AKV, Oct UY, $67/point, all 2011/2012/2013 points, no MF till 2012

Now to hope we can finish closing before we leave for WDW 20th Oct on our first DVC points stay!!!


----------



## saintstickets

Congrats VODO!  We too heard about ROFR quickly.

BCV - 50pts, Aug UY, $79/pt, seller pays closing & MF's, 35 banked 2010 points, all 2011/2012 points.  Current Member, Fidelity (Sharon).

9/20/11 - Made offer to seller.  Offer accepted same day.
9/21/11 - Rec'd contract. Signed and returned the next day.
9/23/11 - Contract submitted for ROFR
9/28/11 - Passed ROFR!  5 days!!!  

Sharon said they received a bunch of waivers today that were submitted about the same time as ours so check your email to those who are waiting!!


----------



## WDW99

BLT (100 points) 2010 Banked, all of 2011 available  $95 points
Seller pays maintenance fees

We made it!!!
9/14 made offer
9/15 offer accepted
9/16 signed contract
9/19 off to ROFR
9/28 PASSED

Now just waiting for paper work from Disney.


----------



## Song of the South

I've been lurking here but not sure what to post because I don't know the exact date we went to ROFR...but...we got the call today!!!  

9/21 Made offer
9/22 Offer accepted and contracts signed
9/28 Call we made it through ROFR


BLT (200 points, Feb UY) 2010 13 Banked points available, all of 2011 banked, all 2012 available.   $89 per point.  Seller pays maintenance fees, buyer closing costs.

And that's my first post!


----------



## Foobus

Multiple Posters said:
			
		

> Vodo
> 100 points AKV, Oct UY, $67/point, all 2011/2012/2013 points, no MF till 2012
> 
> saintstickets
> BCV - 50pts, Aug UY, $79/pt, seller pays closing & MF's, 35 banked 2010 points, all 2011/2012 points. Current Member, Fidelity (Sharon).
> Bill B
> 
> WDW99
> BLT (100 points) 2010 Banked, all of 2011 available $95 points
> Seller pays maintenance fees
> 
> Song of the South
> BLT (200 points, Feb UY) 2010 13 Banked points available, all of 2011 banked, all 2012 available. $89 per point. Seller pays maintenance fees, buyer closing costs.



Congrats to all.  Very active today!  The ROFR monkey appears sated for the moment, and is passing out DVC cheer!


----------



## csmommy

csmommy said:


> So nervous!!!
> 
> Seller accepted, sent to ROFR on 9/2
> 
> OKW - 70 pts a year, 60 banked, seller pays 2011 MF, buyer pay closing, $55 per point.



WE PASSED!

I would like to point out it took DH calling Rachel today @ Fidelity to find out we passed on 9/20 but WE PASSED!  

phew!


----------



## saintstickets

csmommy said:


> WE PASSED!
> 
> I would like to point out it took DH calling Rachel today @ Fidelity to find out we passed on 9/20 but WE PASSED!
> 
> phew!



Congrats on passing ROFR!  Sounds like our previous experience with Rachel.  We will only deal with Sharon if a contract comes up at Fidelity we like.


----------



## uriel12

Since I have been looking at this board, I think it's fair to post my status.

I wish I could say I am nervously waiting, but since this is my very first contract, I don't know what to expect.

AKV - 300 pts (Dec) $59/pt - 27pts from 2010, 282 pts for 2011, 300 pts 2012. Closing costs and 2012 MF to be paid by seller. (private sale)

Signed purchase agreement - 9/20/11
Submitted deposit to title company - 9/21/11 
Title Co. submitted paperwork - 9/23/11


----------



## DVCanadian

DVCanadian said:


> Just had a seller accept:
> 
> $50 per point for 270 points at SSR.
> Buyer to pay closing.
> September use year. All points 2011 and 2012.



Sent to Disney September 16.
Passed ROFR September 28.
Sharon at Fidelity has been great.


----------



## MouseMomx2

We passed today too...

OKW, Oct. UY, 2057 end date, no dues until 2012, 100 points, $65 per point.

From offer to passing ROFR it was one week.  I know that we probably could have paid a bit less, but the contract has all '10 points, all '11 points and all '12 points...plus it has the 2057 end date...so we're completely happy with the price.

Congrats to everyone that has passed!


----------



## Joey7295

Found out I passed today.

AKV 160pts, December UY, 120 banked '09, 159 banked '10, 160 '11 pts
$65/pt, no MFS, buyer pays closing

submitted 9/20 - only 8 days


----------



## rmcildw2m

Passed rofr today BWV 30 points, march use year 68 per point


----------



## RN2003AZ

After 3 DVC tours and numerous years renting I finally convinced my husband to purchase! BWV 550 pts total. Oct UY. 156 pts for '11, all 550 '12 pts. $55/ pt. Seller pays remaining '11 MF, buyer pays closing. Contract and deposit received at the Timeshare Store on Mon the 26th. Now we wait!


----------



## Donald is #1

jontybfc, N4niner206, Eeyores#1Fan, Vodo, saintstickets, WDW99, Song of the South, csmommy, DVCanadian, MouseMomx2, Joey7295, rmcildw2m, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

uriel12, RN2003AZ, good luck with your contracts! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
*Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member*
*Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
*saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
*WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)*
*Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)*




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
*jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf *
*rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
*Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) *



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
*N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member*
*csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
*MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)*




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
*DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, passed 9/22)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Mom B--------- 140 AKV (???) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23)*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26)*

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Mom B

Or at least it seems like it...submitted 9/16 (or thereabouts), passed 9/28.  AKV, Sept UY, 140 pts, $68 per point.  63 current year available, all pts for 2012, no MF till 2012, buyer pays closing costs.  Woo hoo!  And to think I was worried...


----------



## Jenbabe411

Congratulations Everyone!


----------



## goofy farmer

We passed ROFR on a GCV contact, offered Sept 14, went to disney on the Sept 15 and passed on the Sept 28.It is a 125 pt Dec with all 11 pts. Paid $89 with seller paying mf and buyer paying closing. First time owner. Went through Fidelity and have been working with Sharon who has been great.
Congrats to all who have passed.


----------



## alirwalsh4

HHI 150 for $32.00 passed???  I kind of find that very hard to believe.  Can someone confirm that that transaction happened?


----------



## DVCconvert

alirwalsh4 said:


> HHI 150 for $32.00 passed???  I kind of find that very hard to believe.  Can someone confirm that that transaction happened?



I don't find that hard to believe at all!
Vero has closed at $35  ( me) and HHI on our thread is showing have passed at $40 - and that one had a much better points situation than the $32 did.
Sometimes it just takes a willing seller, and a buyer who's will to push the envelop abit.  Also the closing costs at HHI are quite abit higher I believe than in FL.


----------



## raftislander

I have an offer that is being sent to Disney today for ROFR.  The details are:  160 pts at VGC at $85 a pt., June use year, 5pts from 2010 banked, plus all of 2011 and 2012 pts.  Seller has paid MF dues for Jan 2011, Buyer to pay 2012 MF, buyer pays closing costs.  I will be a new member if this passes. 

I have been reading these boards for some time trying to decide if this was right for me.  So thanks to all the regular contributors who are so thoughtful and generous with their responses to people like me.


----------



## ovalhead96

We passed rofr in only two working days. It was a small contract for 25 points.  We paid 40 dollars per point, and we paid the closing costs.  June year with 50 points for 11.  I can't believe how fast it closed!


----------



## LBollengier

I am in disbelief but all 3 of our DVC purchases have started and passed ROFR in a month's time - the CRAZY thing is my 125 points at Grand California VIllas submitted to Disney and passed THE SAME DAY ($89 with 200 current points!!) Sept. 28 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  PLUS all 2011 & 2012 fees are paid!!

BLT 80 points only took about a week - 150 BWV took a little over 3 weeks to pass ROFR... 

Doin' the Happy DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God has blessed me again - plus perhaps Walt sent me some pixie dust!!


----------



## Foobus

Wow - I've been waiting about 10 times longer for my closing documents to arrive (14 days now) than many recent folks ended up waiting for ROFR!

Congrats to all!


----------



## saintstickets

Passed ROFR again.
9/20 - Agreed with seller on contract
9/27 - Contract submitted to Disney for ROFR
10/04 - Passed ROFR

BWV - Aug UY, 40pt contract, 40 banked 2010 pts, all 2011 & 2012 pts, $66/pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays current year MF. Sharon @ Fidelity.


----------



## adminjedi

We passed ROFR through Fidelity (Sharon)
190 OKW (Oct)  $45, 97-2011, 190-2012, seller pays closing, seller pays mf 
seller accepted 9/22 submitted to ROFR 9/28 passed 10/4


----------



## G'sMaman

Congrats to those who have passes ROFR!!  I spoke to my guide today and he mentioned something along the lines that it's been really busy these last few days because everyone was scrambling to wrap things up because it was year end budget time or something along those lines.  Wonder if that had anything to do with it.  I have a contract that was accepted today so hopefully I will have a speedy reply as well.  I am working with Sharon at Fidelity (our second contract with her) and can't say enough good things about her!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Buyer of Wilderness Lodge Villas, 150 pts. August UY. All 2011, 2012, 2013 points. $52/pt. buyer pays closing and 2012 MF's. Now waiting for ROFR...


----------



## etemplet

Contract on BLT going to ROFR.  I'm gettin a little excited.   I usually have that Clint Eastwood mentality, composure, grit, determination, focus and no visible expression.  Now ??  What the hey, looking forward to being a DVC owner !!! M-I-C-K-E-Y---M-O-U-S-EEEE !! LOL


----------



## logan115

Just closed..

160 SSR pts, Mar UY, no points until 2013, $59/pt.  I was the seller and provided a credit for 2012 dues so it worked out to a net of $54.50 or so a point for the buyer.

Chris


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats!


----------



## maburke

I hope we pass ROFR as quickly as some of you in recent days! Our contract was submitted 9/30/11.  It's BLT, March, 60 points, 57 coming in 2012 (26 banked from 2011, 31 from 2012). $99 per point, buyer pays closing costs and 2012 MFs, seller pays 2011 MFs.


----------



## uriel12

So it looks like we passed ROFR for the following:
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and 2012 mf (sub 9/23)

Heard from Title Co. 10/6/11 that they received the ROFR waiver from Disney and the Estoppel letter.  I asked for a copy of the letter but they would not send it to me because of the seller's personal information.  They also would not confirm the # of points the seller has. They did confirm the 2011 dues were paid in full.  

Title Co. said the buyer should verify the points in the contract with the seller. Is this easy to do?  Can the seller make a 3way call with the buyer and DVC or login to the system and show me a screen shot or a statement with his point balance?  What's the best way to verify this?
Also, has anyone dealt with PCS Holdings, LLC? This is the title co. the seller suggested.  

Thanks.
Alex


----------



## edk35

BWV Dreamin said:


> Buyer of Wilderness Lodge Villas, 150 pts. August UY. All 2011, 2012, 2013 points. $52/pt. buyer pays closing and 2012 MF's. Now waiting for ROFR...




YAY HOPE!!!!!!!   GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

BWV Dreamin said:


> Buyer of Wilderness Lodge Villas, 150 pts. August UY. All 2011, 2012, 2013 points. $52/pt. buyer pays closing and 2012 MF's. Now waiting for ROFR...



Say what?!?!

You broke your string of "B" resorts!


----------



## tiffrobyn

60 VWL (Apr) $70, All '11, '12 and '13 points. Buyer pays closing. Seller pays MF.

Signed contract yesterday. Guess it will go to Disney on Tuesday?


----------



## Donald is #1

Mom B, goofy farmer, ovalhead96, LBollengier, saintstickets, adminjedi, uriel12, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Raftislander, BWV Dreamin, etemplet, maburke, tiffrobyn, good luck with your contracts! 

logan115, congratulations on selling your contract! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
*Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)*
*uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
*LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??*





*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
*saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
*adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
*logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
*ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
*goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity*
*LBollengier----- 125 VGC (??/) $89, 200 current year points*




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, passed 9/22)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
*etemplet---- ?? BLT (???) ??*
*maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26)

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
*Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3) non-member*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*BWV Dreamin------ 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf *
*tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*


----------



## ffcheff

Put my contract in the mail this morning for 150 pts at AKV june UY. I will let you know if passed ROFR.


----------



## alirwalsh4

Just received the email.....150 points HHI Aug all 2011 points and 4 banked points...we passed ROFR...$49 per point!!!!!!!  Sent to disney Oct. 3, passed Oct. 12!  Now that is fast!  Can't wait to close!!


----------



## maburke

Got word yesterday (10/11) that we passed!!  Thanks for the pixie dust!

maburke------ 60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

maburke said:


> Got word yesterday (10/11) that we passed!! Thanks for the pixie dust!
> 
> maburke------ 60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30)


 Wow that was fast, considering a weekend and a holiday in that timeframe!


----------



## Foobus

Congrats to all who passed ROFR!

I'm impressed buy the speed of the ROFR monkey these last few weeks, with people flying through ROFR in 2-5 days quite often.  Do you think this is because their are clearer guidelines for ROFR'ing a contract in the new fiscal year (or less need to hang onto some for a couple weeks to make sure they had the right mix to hit the right numbers at the end of last fiscal year?)


----------



## Brian Noble

Trying to read behind the curtain of the ROFR process is doomed to failure.  The monkey might have just been amped on 5 Hour Energy.


----------



## Caren90

Brian Noble said:


> Trying to read behind the curtain of the ROFR process is doomed to failure.  The monkey might have just been amped on 5 Hour Energy.



My theory is the new president has added another monkey.


----------



## Foobus

Caren90 said:


> My theory is the new president has added another monkey.



A Second ROFR monkey?!?  Do you think they are sitting side by side - each tossing darts at a new improved larger board with contracts?  Or more intriguingly, facing each other, tossing darts over each other, adding the risk of hitting each other?  The mind boggles!


----------



## saintstickets

Maybe DVC is using up all their cash in building DVC-GF and can't risk using any to buy resale contracts?


----------



## Tweet

Can anyone give me Sharons at Fedality phone or email?  Thanks


----------



## saintstickets

Tweet said:


> Can anyone give me Sharons at Fedality phone or email?  Thanks



Sent you a private message with the info you requested.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Tweet said:


> Can anyone give me Sharons at Fedality phone or email?  Thanks



http://www.fidelityresales.com/dvc.php.  They are closed on the weekend.


----------



## Donald is #1

ffchef, good luck with your contract! 

alirwalsh4, maburke, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
*maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)*





*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
*alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, passed 9/22)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
*ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $??*

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
etemplet---- ?? BLT (???) ??


*WAITING - BWV:*
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26)

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3) non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*
BWV Dreamin------ 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


----------



## ajseagles3

I am a current member looking to buy an additional interest. We possibly will eventually sell original membership shares and just keep the new ones.

Anyway, our offer was accepted and we are waiting on the ROFR process.

BLT (2060)
August use year
200 points
$85/point
Buyer pays closing costs
14 2011 points remaining
All 2012/2013 points remaining


----------



## Donald is #1

ajseagles3, good luck with your contract! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)





*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, passed 9/22)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $??

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
etemplet---- ?? BLT (???) ??
*ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member*


*WAITING - BWV:*
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26)

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3) non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*
BWV Dreamin------ 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


----------



## DisneyRegulars

We are waiting on ROFR for 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 Banked '10 pts, 160 Banked '11 pts, 160 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, mf (sub 10/15)

And yet it feels like it has been weeks...  We (hopefully, *fingers crossed*) will be new members.

Finally pulling the trigger after going to Disney every year for the last 9 years.


----------



## DisneyFamiliy06

We just took the plunge as well...after 6 years of trips twice a year (wanted to be able to pay cash for the initial investment):

Vero Beach- 200 Points-$42.50/point, June UY, 200 Banked 2011 Points, 200 Points Coming, Buyer Pays Closing Costs, Submitted to Disney 10/17/2011


----------



## etemplet

DisneyRegulars said:


> We are waiting on ROFR for 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 Banked '10 pts, 160 Banked '11 pts, 160 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, mf (sub 10/15)
> 
> And yet it feels like it has been weeks...  We (hopefully, *fingers crossed*) will be new members.
> 
> Finally pulling the trigger after going to Disney every year for the last 9 years.



Today makes 2 weeks for us.   I gotta admit, we'd smile really big if we heard something positive really soon.  Like today.    But... like my Mom says, no news is good news.


----------



## raftislander

etemplet said:


> Today makes 2 weeks for us.   I gotta admit, we'd smile really big if we heard something positive really soon.  Like today.    But... like my Mom says, no news is good news.



I am right there with you. It makes it harder that some people who had their offers submitted at about the same time have already heard they passed. As my mother would say...patience, my child, patience...


----------



## DisneyRegulars

raftislander said:


> I am right there with you. It makes it harder that some people who had their offers submitted at about the same time have already heard they passed. As my mother would say...patience, my child, patience...



I find it funny that no matter how patient we are in real life, once Disney comes into the equation we lose all composure...


----------



## Breyean

OK, going to try again. We were ROFR'd a few months ago, so on to round two.

Just had an offer accepted - VGC, 160 points, June UY, $80/point. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF. All 160 available from 2011, 2012 and 2013! Used Sharon at Fidelity.

Waiting on the contract. Wish us luck!


----------



## Donald is #1

DisneyRegulars, Breyean, good luck with your contracts! 

etemplet, thanks for the update! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)





*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, passed 9/22)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $??
*DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15)*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
etemplet---- ?? BLT (???) ?? (sub 10/6)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member


*WAITING - BWV:*
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26)

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3) non-member
*Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity *


*WAITING - VWL:*
BWV Dreamin------ 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


----------



## DVCGeek

Sent for ROFR TODAY (Oct 22, 2011):

*VWL*
August UY
70 points
$74 per point
Buyer pays closing
All points annually starting Aug 2012; none for 2011 or prior
Seller covers 2011 dues, buyer 2012+
Broker is The Timeshare Store

I called TTS Wednesday night 10/19 and e-mailed back my signed contract Thursday night 10/20.

This is my first resale purchase; I currently own 5 direct contracts spanning 4 resorts (see sig), including 36 points @ VWL.  Planned for a few nights in a studio every 1.5 years on average but that just isn't nearly enough since it is my parent's favorite resort!

Here's hoping it passes fast!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

DVCGeek, good luck with your contract! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)





*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, passed 9/22)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $??
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
etemplet---- ?? BLT (???) ?? (sub 10/6)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member


*WAITING - BWV:*
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26)

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity 


*WAITING - VWL:*
BWV Dreamin------ 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*DVCGeek-------  70 VGC (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22) member*


----------



## icydog

I'm waiting on ROFR news on:
Beach Club Villas	150 Mar 95 banked pts for 2011 + 150 pts for 2012 + 150 for 2013. Buyer pays closing and seller pays MFs. Submitted on 10/14/2011

Okay I'll write it in the correct format
150 BCV (March) $74, 95 points for 11, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs


----------



## Poolrat

Just got accepted from the seller

SSR ( Oct ) 100 Pts $57.00 All '11,'12 and ,13 points should have paperwork by EOB Tuesday.  Fidelity.


----------



## Donald is #1

icydog, Poolrat, good luck with your contracts! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)





*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, passed 9/22)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $??
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
*icydog-------- 150 BCV (March) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14)*

*WAITING - BLT:*
etemplet---- ?? BLT (???) ?? (sub 10/6)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member


*WAITING - BWV:*
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26)

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
*Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts, Fidelity*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity 



*WAITING - VWL:*
BWV Dreamin------ 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DVCGeek-------  70 VGC (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22) member


----------



## tiffrobyn

TTS posted on twitter congratulating 15 people who passed ROFR today. Anyone from here? I was hoping to be one of them but nope, still waiting!


----------



## RN2003AZ

tiffrobyn said:


> TTS posted on twitter congratulating 15 people who passed ROFR today. Anyone from here? I was hoping to be one of them but nope, still waiting!



We were one of those 15! Got my email at 4:30 this afternoon that we passed and our closing is set for 11/15!


----------



## etemplet

I was doing research last night, looking at timeframes and trying to determine if ours would be up today.  I saw someone post late yesterday that they passed ROFR and emailed my wife that we might be in this group even though we are coming up on 21 days since submittal.  Gotta admit I was trying to determine also whether or not it looked attractive to Disney.  I didn't post price or anything but told Donald I would if we made it through. I hadn't seen many BLT go for our price even though it doesn't have any 2011 points.  I don't care.... LOL bought me some points for next year already.

I shouldn't even be on here right now as I am on retreat but...it was a very nice feeling to read on my  mobile phone that we PASSED ROFR.  So we are moving along in the process.  I will now post the particulars.  I dont' think we stole anything but I am very happy with our deal...  I don't want to beat anyone out of anything either so....we're good.  This offer was accepted right away by the seller.

Here goes...  200 BLT (AUG) $80 per point, all 2012 points (submitted 10/6 passed 10/25)  Fidelity....Sharon Rocks !! 

We will be DVC owners shortly. We are in the Micky Mouse Club !!!!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

etemplet - Congrats.  We are still waiting...  But we submitted a week later than you.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## raftislander

etemplet said:


> I saw someone post late yesterday that they passed ROFR and emailed my wife that we might be in this group even though we are coming up on 21 days since submittal.
> 
> ..it was a very nice feeling to read on my  mobile phone that we PASSED ROFR.



Congratulations etemplet !!  But I lost my waiting buddy.  I am past the three week mark and trying to remain hopeful and patient.  My offer is on VGC.  Do offers on this property take longer than those in Florida?


----------



## Breyean

raftislander said:


> Congratulations etemplet !!  But I lost my waiting buddy.  I am past the three week mark and trying to remain hopeful and patient.  My offer is on VGC.  Do offers on this property take longer than those in Florida?



I'm waiting to hear from Fidelity that our contract has been submitted to Disney on VGC. We returned them Monday, but I guess the seller is in no hurry.

Anyway, this is our second attempt at a resale at VGC. We waited on ROFR for almost the full 30 days the last time back in June, only to finally have Disney buy it back.

I'm just guessing, but knowing there's a pretty long wait list for buying VGC direct from Disney, plus the fact they raised the price from $120 to $130/point a couple of months ago, would lead me to believe they are looking long and hard at VGC contracts before deciding.

Fidelity actually suggested I might have a better chance passing by bidding on another contract which was stripped since Disney might not be as quick to snatch one up in that condition. But we went with the better looking contract and now have our fingers crossed.

Good luck to us!


----------



## raftislander

Breyean said:


> I'm waiting to hear from Fidelity that our contract has been submitted to Disney on VGC. We returned them Monday, but I guess the seller is in no hurry.



Good Luck to you Breyean!  I have been following this thread for a long time and was so sorry to see your other offer ROFR'd.  My offer was submitted to Disney back on October 4th, so it should give you some indication.  I feel like there is about a 50/50 chance of my offer passing.  

Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!!


----------



## DisneyFamiliy06

VB, 200 Points (All 2011 Available), $42, Buyer Pays Closing Costs, Submitted 10/17


----------



## etemplet

raftislander said:


> Good Luck to you Breyean!  I have been following this thread for a long time and was so sorry to see your other offer ROFR'd.  My offer was submitted to Disney back on October 4th, so it should give you some indication.  I feel like there is about a 50/50 chance of my offer passing.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!!



I submitted on the 6th, I thought you might have a good shot.  Good luck !!


----------



## ffcheff

My contract also sent to disney on the 17th. Keeping fingers crossed disney family.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

raftislander said:


> Congratulations etemplet !!  But I lost my waiting buddy.  I am past the three week mark and trying to remain hopeful and patient.  My offer is on VGC.  Do offers on this property take longer than those in Florida?



Raftislander - I will wait with you.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## raftislander

RN2003AZ said:


> We were one of those 15! Got my email at 4:30 this afternoon that we passed and our closing is set for 11/15!



I missed your posting of good news..Cogratulations RN2003AZ!!


----------



## raftislander

DisneyRegulars said:


> Raftislander - I will wait with you.  Fingers crossed...



Glad for the company and the good thoughts! Right back at you!


----------



## happyrebster

VGC, 120 points, 72 available this year, $92 per point, buyer pays closing costs, submitted 10/24.


----------



## raftislander

happyrebster said:


> VGC, 120 points, 72 available this year, $92 per point, buyer pays closing costs, submitted 10/24.



Good Luck on your contract Happyrebster!


----------



## Breyean

happyrebster said:


> VGC, 120 points, 72 available this year, $92 per point, buyer pays closing costs, submitted 10/24.



Good luck to you. We're also waiting on a VGC contract, so maybe we will be new neighbors!


----------



## Breyean

OK, start the clock. Our contract for VGC, June UY, 160 points, $80/point, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, 160 points available in 2011, 2012, etc., was submitted to ROFR today, 10/27.


----------



## Donald is #1

etemplet, RN2003AZ, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

DisneyFamiliy06, happyrebster, good luck with your contracts! 

Breyean, thanks for the update! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
*etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)*




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
*RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, passed 9/22)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $??
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
icydog-------- 150 BCV (March) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14)


*WAITING - BLT:*
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts, Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
*DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17)*

*WAITING - VGC:*
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity 
*happyrebster------ 120 VGC (???) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)*

*WAITING - VWL:*
BWV Dreamin------ 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DVCGeek-------  70 VGC (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22) member


----------



## Joey7295

Another contract has been ROFR'D.  

OKW 250 pts Feb UY, $40 pt, 2011-112 pts, 2012-420 pts, 13-250 pts

ROFR'd on 10/21


----------



## Joey7295

VB June UY...240 pts...$33.50/pt..2011-480pts, 12-240pts..buyer pays closing,seller pays MFs submitted 10/27


----------



## DVCconvert

Joey7295 said:


> Another contract has been ROFR'D.
> 
> OKW 250 pts Feb UY, $40 pt, 2011-112 pts, 2012-420 pts, 13-250 pts
> 
> ROFR'd on 10/21



That's a bummer...that would have been sweet!


----------



## Donald is #1

Joey7295, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Joey7295, good luck with your contract! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
*Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)




*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $??
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
icydog-------- 150 BCV (March) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14)


*WAITING - BLT:*
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts, Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17)
*Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27)* 

*WAITING - VGC:*
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity 
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (???) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)

*WAITING - VWL:*
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22) member


----------



## happyrebster

Oh! Sorry.  I forgot to post that the contract I am waiting on is February UY.

So VGC, Feb UY, $92/ per point, 120 points.  Everything else that you have is correct.  

Waiting!


----------



## maryliz

We are very excited ... signed our first DVC contract on Friday ... just a small resale one ... so now we wait "patiently"   in hopes that it passes ROFR. 

BCV  Mar UY  $88/pt  50 pts  32 '11 banked points and all '12 points  Buyer pays closing costs ... submitted either 10/28 or 10/31  (sellers had signed the original contract but it had our name spelled incorrectly so had to go back to them)

Wish us luck and Pixie Dust!


----------



## Poolrat

Poolrat said:


> Just got accepted from the seller
> 
> SSR ( Oct ) 100 Pts $57.00 All '11,'12 and ,13 points should have paperwork by EOB Tuesday.  Fidelity.



Got notice that this was sent for ROFR today.  
Let the waiting begin.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

We are going on 2 and half weeks since paperwork was sent in for ROFR.  Hoping to hear on ROFR this week...


----------



## tiffrobyn

DisneyRegulars said:


> We are going on 2 and half weeks since paperwork was sent in for ROFR.  Hoping to hear on ROFR this week...



We are on day 24! My patience is being tested! Lol!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

tiffrobyn said:


> We are on day 24! My patience is being tested! Lol!



Sorry to hear that.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you as well...


----------



## raftislander

I am on Day 28!


----------



## Breyean

raftislander said:


> I am on Day 28!



Things really have slowed down this month. I just spoke with Sharon at Fidelity and she said they only got TWO contracts back from Disney last week, and are waiting on TONS of others.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

raftislander said:


> I am on Day 28!



Sorry to hear you have been waiting so long, but at least they will have to inform you soon to meet their 30 day deadline.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Found out today that we PASSED ROFR!  VWL 150 pt. Aug UY, $52/pt. all '11,'12,'13 points. Buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 MF's.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

BWV Dreamin said:


> Found out today that we PASSED ROFR!  VWL 150 pt. Aug UY, $52/pt. all '11,'12,'13 points. Buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 MF's.



Congrats...


----------



## G'sMaman

We passed as well!  Here are the details: VWL 150 - $55 all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


----------



## Tashaleanne

Just heard that we passed ROFR today.

160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)


----------



## kurlyred

Just found out that I am now in the waiting game as well...will keep you posted.

OKW ( AUG ) 150 Pts $55.00 All '11,'12 and ,13 points, buyer pays closing and mf.


----------



## raftislander

BWV Dreamin said:


> Found out today that we PASSED ROFR!  VWL 150 pt. Aug UY, $52/pt. all '11,'12,'13 points. Buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 MF's.






G'sMaman said:


> We passed as well!  Here are the details: VWL 150 - $55 all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf





Tashaleanne said:


> Just heard that we passed ROFR today.
> 
> 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)



Congratulations to all you!


----------



## raftislander

Just heard, Disney bought my contract


----------



## tiffrobyn

We passed! 

60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/8, passed 11/2) TTS


----------



## tiffrobyn

raftislander said:


> Just heard, Disney bought my contract



Sorry to hear that!


----------



## icydog

etemplet said:


> I was doing research last night, looking at timeframes and trying to determine if ours would be up today.  I saw someone post late yesterday that they passed ROFR and emailed my wife that we might be in this group even though we are coming up on 21 days since submittal.  Gotta admit I was trying to determine also whether or not it looked attractive to Disney.  I didn't post price or anything but told Donald I would if we made it through. I hadn't seen many BLT go for our price even though it doesn't have any 2011 points.  I don't care.... LOL bought me some points for next year already.
> 
> I shouldn't even be on here right now as I am on retreat but...it was a very nice feeling to read on my  mobile phone that we PASSED ROFR.  So we are moving along in the process.  I will now post the particulars.  I dont' think we stole anything but I am very happy with our deal...  I don't want to beat anyone out of anything either so....we're good.  This offer was accepted right away by the seller.
> 
> Here goes...  200 BLT (AUG) $80 per point, all 2012 points (submitted 10/6 passed 10/25)  Fidelity....Sharon Rocks !!
> 
> We will be DVC owners shortly. We are in the Micky Mouse Club !!!!




Congratulations, but despite your belief that you did_ just okay_, you got a terrific deal!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

raftislander said:


> Just heard, Disney bought my contract



So sorry to hear that.  I was keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Don't be deterred, I am sure there is another one out there for you.


----------



## Breyean

raftislander said:


> Just heard, Disney bought my contract



That's a shame. Are you going to keep trying for VGC on resale? Seems we'll have to start offering MORE than the asking prices! My contract is basically the same as yours except at an even lower price, so I guess I'm toast as well.

On the flip side, the wait list people for June UY at VGC will be getting calls from their guides between your contract and presumably mine.


----------



## G'sMaman

raftislander said:


> Just heard, Disney bought my contract



So sorry to hear that.  Ours passed a couple of months ago so it seems the magic number for a loaded 2011/2012 contract is somewhere between 85 and 88 (what we paid).  Good luck on your next contract!


----------



## raftislander

tiffrobyn said:


> We passed!
> 
> 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/8, passed 11/2) TTS




Congratulations!  



DisneyRegulars said:


> So sorry to hear that.  I was keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Don't be deterred, I am sure there is another one out there for you.



Thanks, trying to keep my chin up but disappointed.



Breyean said:


> That's a shame. Are you going to keep trying for VGC on resale? Seems we'll have to start offering MORE than the asking prices! My contract is basically the same as yours except at an even lower price, so I guess I'm toast as well.
> 
> On the flip side, the wait list people for June UY at VGC will be getting calls from their guides between your contract and presumably mine.



Don't give up yet, Breyean, just be prepared.  I hope that some of the June wait-listers are Disers.  Then I would feel like we are doing a public service!  I will keep watching for a contract but many are for more points than I want or have been emptied of points for two years.



G'sMaman said:


> So sorry to hear that.  Ours passed a couple of months ago so it seems the magic number for a loaded 2011/2012 contract is somewhere between 85 and 88 (what we paid).  Good luck on your next contract!



Your contract gives me hope that it is still possible to get a resale contract at a good price.  Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## maryliz

CONGRATS to everyone that passed so far this week.     Sorry and  to those that didn't ... but maybe there's a better contract coming out soon and WDW won't want it because they just bought up your recent one.  

I think November is going to be a LONG month ... this is our first try ... how do you keep from going crazy waiting to hear?


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Add-on-itis strikes again!

Sent to Disney on October 20th was 125 points at Vero Beach. 31 banked points. All points from 2011 and all points for 2012. Feb UY. $46 per point


----------



## etemplet

icydog said:


> Congratulations, but despite your belief that you did_ just okay_, you got a terrific deal!



Thanks !! but I can't take any credit. It was a walk in the park after I read on this site for a few days, asked some questions, read some more, and decided to contact Fidelity.  We found a contracts we were interested in right away, and our offer was accepted on the second contract we liked.

It wouldn't have gone so well or smoothly if we had not found this site...  Believe me, we would not have any idea of how to go about purchasing resale, who to contact or resources available.

I hope everyone realizes how helpful you all are to so many people.  Our most sincere appreciation for all you do.


----------



## CKCruising

We passed ROFR yesterday....Looking forward to the final steps.

SSR (June) 150 points - 129 from '11 and 150 after that - $54 - Seller pays MF, Buyer pays Closing


----------



## DenLo

raftislander said:


> Just heard, Disney bought my contract



Sorry you didn't pass.  Good luck with the next offer.

What did Disney buy?  I tried to find the details but it seems to be buried somewhere.


----------



## ffcheff

Congrats to all who passed. I am still impatiently waiting. seems like disney only releases rofr info on wednesdays.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

ffcheff said:


> Congrats to all who passed. I am still impatiently waiting. seems like disney only releases rofr info on wednesdays.



Last week, they passed some on Tuesday.  I think they release when they have enough pile up and if some are coming up on the 30 day deadline...  But, I am sure there is some reasoning we will never understand.


----------



## raftislander

DenLo said:


> Sorry you didn't pass.  Good luck with the next offer.
> 
> What did Disney buy?  I tried to find the details but it seems to be buried somewhere.



My contract that was rofr'd was for 160pts at VGC for $85 a pt.  It had 165 pt for 2011 and all the pts for 2012 and 2013


----------



## kcount

Is there a thread where I can look up all of the 3 lettered names for the resorts that y'all are referring to?  I'm sorry, but I can't seem to follow all of the abbreviations!  We're looking at becoming DVC members after our trip to Orlando and spending 2 hours with the tour guide at SSR.  Not sure if Disney direct or resale is our way to go yet....


----------



## Breyean

raftislander said:


> My contract that was rofr'd was for 160pts at VGC for $85 a pt.  It had 165 pt for 2011 and all the pts for 2012 and 2013



I know I discussed being on the Disney wait list while also trying to buy retail, but I can't find the thread or the comments. Was that discussion with you? Because when I was ROFR'd in June I was on that list, as was another board member who was ROFR'd the same week, also at VGC. This while at least one other contract at VGC passed for less than the other board member's was for.

So I'm curious if you were also on that list, since looking at contracts that passed recently, at least one was for your price and passed just a month ago. I seem to recall it might have been you, and that you were #4 on the June UY list.

If so, this is really low by Disney. They are basically laundering points, buying back from those who they have the idea we will pay $130 instead of resale price.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

kcount said:


> Is there a thread where I can look up all of the 3 lettered names for the resorts that y'all are referring to?  I'm sorry, but I can't seem to follow all of the abbreviations!  We're looking at becoming DVC members after our trip to Orlando and spending 2 hours with the tour guide at SSR.  Not sure if Disney direct or resale is our way to go yet....



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=13729193#post13729193


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> Add-onitis strikes again!
> 
> Sent to Disney on October 20th was 125 points at Vero Beach. 31 banked points. All points from 2011 and all points for 2012. Feb UY. $46 per point



Add-onitis already struck me!!!   I have one waiting on ROFR now.  

AS I told you before Good luck!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Poolrat said:


> Add-onitis already struck me!!!   I have one waiting on ROFR now.
> 
> AS I told you before Good luck!



What do you have now Pat?


----------



## Poolrat

Poolrat said:


> Just got accepted from the seller
> 
> SSR ( Oct ) 100 Pts $57.00 All '11,'12 and ,13 points should have paperwork by EOB Tuesday. Original asking price $65 Fidelity.





Poolrat said:


> Got notice that this was sent for ROFR today. 10/31
> Let the waiting begin.





wigdoutdismom said:


> What do you have now Pat?



Could not pass it up.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Poolrat said:


> Could not pass it up.



Well, look at you girl!
Congrats and good luck....
Do I see a problem in the making?


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> Well, look at you girl!
> Congrats and good luck....
> Do I see a problem in the making?



Only if I find myself not having enough points.   


I do believe I am good for now and will stop looking.... for now.


----------



## Caren90

Poolrat said:


> Only if I find myself not having enough points.
> 
> 
> I do believe I am good for now and will stop looking.... for now.



The first step to recovery from add-onitis is being honest with yourself... You will always be looking.


----------



## raftislander

Breyean said:


> I know I discussed being on the Disney wait list while also trying to buy retail, but I can't find the thread or the comments. Was that discussion with you? Because when I was ROFR'd in June I was on that list, as was another board member who was ROFR'd the same week, also at VGC. This while at least one other contract at VGC passed for less than the other board member's was for.
> 
> So I'm curious if you were also on that list, since looking at contracts that passed recently, at least one was for your price and passed just a month ago. I seem to recall it might have been you, and that you were #4 on the June UY list.
> 
> If so, this is really low by Disney. They are basically laundering points, buying back from those who they have the idea we will pay $130 instead of resale price.



No, it wasn't me, but I certainly remember that discussion - I think that was with Homemom.  Althought I had pretty much decided that I wanted to go the resale route, when word came out that the price was going up, I called to get on the wait list as a backup plan.  Although I started this process several days ahead of the price increase and made more than one call, I did not get called back by the rep that could put my name n the list until after the increase - so I just didn't do it.  

And despite having my contract rofr'd, I dont think Disney is being low by doing this.  DVC is a business and this is a question of supply and demand.  They have no obligation to me to allow me to purchase at $85 if the can buy it at that price and sell it for $140.  Besides if I ever do get a contract at VGC I will be glad that this type of action will keep the value of my points up.  So I am disapointed but I cant be mad.  The worst I can feel toward them is irritated that they waited to the last day to exercise their option, because several other contracts that fit my parameters came and went while my contract was pending. But again- they have absolutely zip responsibility to make me happy.


----------



## Poolrat

Caren90 said:


> The first step to recovery from add-onitis is being honest with yourself... You will always be looking.



This time I got a feeling to start looking again and found one that suited my needs and UY.  

If my spidey senses tingle I may look but it has to be a really good deal.    How that for justifying it? 


 I am pretty content if this one goes through I will wait a while.  I just bought the first on in Aug.  Taking my first trip on point NYE.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Don't even get me started on how serious that case of add-on-itis can be.
I told DH this was going to end it for a while but I'm still looking. 
If this goes through my "magic number" will be reached.

I'll give it a few years before I start trying to purchase Aulani points.


----------



## wdrl

On 11/04/2011, we made an offer on a BLT deed through the TimeShare Store.  The offer was accepted 10 minutes after we made it.

50-point deed with a February UY at $97.00 a point; 50 points from 2011 banked into 2012, 50 points for 2012 UY and continuing.  Buyer pays closing, Seller pays 2011 MF.


----------



## Donald is #1

happyrebster, Poolrat, thanks for the update! 

maryliz, kurlyred, wigdoutdismom, wdrl,  good luck with your contracts! 

BWV Dreamin, G'sMaman, Tashaleanne, tiffrobyn, CKCruising, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Raftislander, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
*Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)*
*CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
*BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)*
*G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (???) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)*
*tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
*Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member*



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $??
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14)
*maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31)*


*WAITING - BLT:*
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member
*wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS*

*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31) Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27)
*wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20)*


*WAITING - VGC:*
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity 
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22) member


----------



## fn2bfree

Our contract was submitted yesterday. 200 points BWV all 2011 and 2012 points $41 per point buyer pays closing and 2011 maint. I think this is a very good deal and I am a little worried it won't pass. It is a distressed contract because 2011 fees have not paid so we will have to take care of that and penalties.


----------



## Donald is #1

G'sMaman, thanks for the update! 

fn2bfree,  good luck with your contract! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $??
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31)


*WAITING - BLT:*
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS

*WAITING - BWV:*
*fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (???) $41, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7)*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31) Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20)


*WAITING - VGC:*
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity 
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22) member


----------



## NikP

Add us to the waiting game please.

50 OKW Extended (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '12 mf.

Submitted to ROFR October 19, 2011 Timeshare store


----------



## ffcheff

Passed ROFR today.  150pts AKV $68 ppt. 132,11 150,12 150,13. buyer pays closing seller pays MF. june use year. 
Hope everyone else waiting gets good news today also.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

ffcheff said:


> Passed ROFR today.  150pts AKV $68 ppt. 132,11 150,12 150,13. buyer pays closing seller pays MF. june use year.
> Hope everyone else waiting gets good news today also.



Congrats.  We are down to the wire.  Ours was submitted for ROFR on the 15th of last month.  Hopefully we hear good news soon...


----------



## Christine207

Found out today that I passed ROFR!  I purchased a 160 pt AKV contract with a December UY for $59 PP.  The K has 160 '10 points banked and all '11 points too.  Seller has paid '10 & '11 MFs and will pay closing fees too.  Worked with Sharon @ Fidelity who has been great.  Hoping closing goes very quickly!


----------



## etemplet

Done Deal !!  Got our notification this morning that Fidelity is closing our file.  We are done.  Disney should take care of the rest.  Of course, Rachel left me her phone number if there are any questions or concerns.

Very easy for us, very professional, pretty quick to boot !!... The only problem was waiting to get through ROFR.  and the closer it gets to the end...the worse it is, the more you wonder   Been a happy experience, looks like we are in the club, or will be in a few weeks.

Good Vibes   everyone.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Christine207 said:


> Found out today that I passed ROFR!  I purchased a 160 pt AKV contract with a December UY for $59 PP.  The K has 160 '10 points banked and all '11 points too.  Seller has paid '10 & '11 MFs and will pay closing fees too.  Worked with Sharon @ Fidelity who has been great.  Hoping closing goes very quickly!





etemplet said:


> Done Deal !!  Got our notification this morning that Fidelity is closing our file.  We are done.  Disney should take care of the rest.  Of course, Rachel left me her phone number if there are any questions or concerns.
> 
> Very easy for us, very professional, pretty quick to boot !!... The only problem was waiting to get through ROFR.  and the closer it gets to the end...the worse it is, the more you wonder   Been a happy experience, looks like we are in the club, or will be in a few weeks.
> 
> Good Vibes   everyone.



Congrats to both of you...  Keeping the fingers crossed...


----------



## MouseMomx2

We passed today too!

BWV - Oct. UY, 150 points, 150 banked 2010 points, 28 2011 points and all points from 2012 on.  Seller paid 2011 MFs, buyer paid closing costs.  

Submitted for ROFR on 10/19, purchased through Fidelity.


----------



## icydog

*This is the contract
150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 10/14 and passed 11/10/11*

I was very worried with this one but it made it through.


As an aside, I am amazed that Christine207's contract passed. It was a small contract, only 160 points , which included banked points and the seller paid both MF and and closing for $59 a point!!! NOWTHAT'S A SWEET DEAL!! Congrats on that one and to everyone else who passed today. 
Marylyn


----------



## DisneyRegulars

icydog said:


> *This is the contract
> 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 10/14 and passed 11/10/11*
> 
> I was very worried with this one but it made it through.
> 
> 
> As an aside, I am amazed that Christine207's contract passed. It was a small contract, only 160 points , which included banked points and the seller paid both MF and and closing for $59 a point!!! NOWTHAT'S A SWEET DEAL!! Congrats on that one and to everyone else who passed today.
> Marylyn



Congrats...  I was hoping to hear around the same time as you sicne you submitted one day prior...  but alas, nothing yet...


----------



## Chriss928

Please add me to the list.  Here is the contract details:  AKV 220pts, February UY,  154 banked pts from 2011, all 2012 pts, $60/pt, buyer pays closing seller pays 2011 MF.  Submitted 11/7.  Hope this goes fast and smooth.


----------



## maryliz

CONGRATS to everyone that passed recently!

I'm just under 2 weeks from when it was submitted for ROFR and I'm not sure I will function for the next couple of weeks ... waiting PATIENTLY is not my greatest quality!  

Fingers crossed and Pixie Dust  for the rest of us still in the  waiting game.


----------



## Poolrat

DisneyRegulars said:


> Congrats...  I was hoping to hear around the same time as you sicne you submitted one day prior...  but alas, nothing yet...



Congrats to all that passed!!!!!


I am waiting too and proabably need to wait at least another week before stressing but my spidey senses kept telling me to check my phone for all those who would pass today.   I am glad I got at least part of that right.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

We passed ROFR!!!  Hopefully closing moves quickly.    The time for magic is near...


----------



## Angel-B06

We made it through ROFR today.  

100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sent to ROFR on 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member


----------



## Poolrat

maryliz said:


> CONGRATS to everyone that passed recently!
> 
> I'm just under 2 weeks from when it was submitted for ROFR and I'm not sure I will function for the next couple of weeks ... waiting PATIENTLY is not my greatest quality!
> 
> Fingers crossed and Pixie Dust  for the rest of us still in the  waiting game.



I am right there with you.   




DisneyRegulars said:


> We passed ROFR!!!  Hopefully closing moves quickly.    The time for magic is near...





Angel-B06 said:


> We made it through ROFR today.
> 
> 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sent to ROFR on 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member



   To both of you.  DisneyRegular- i bet you are relieved. 

Angel-B06- I have to ask - what is non-member???


----------



## icydog

Poolrat said:


> I am right there with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To both of you.  DisneyRegular- i bet you are relieved.
> 
> Angel-B06- I have to ask - what is non-member???



A person who is not a member of DVC but hopes to be one by buying resale!! Sometimes the simplest answers are the right ones. I'm sure you figured it out right after you posted.


----------



## Poolrat

icydog said:


> A person who is not a member of DVC but hopes to be one by buying resale!! Sometimes the simplest answers are the right ones. I'm sure you figured it out right after you posted.



Makes sense. 
I guess I was a non-member and now it is considered an add-on?  
Since it was located where The Time share store or Fidelity was located  (at the end of the info ) I thought maybe it had something to do with who was handling the transaction.  


I guess the obvious is good too.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Congrats all of you that made it through ROFR today! 
I kind of hoped that we would hear something today too.
I guess it will be next week.


----------



## Donald is #1

NikP, Chriss928, good luck with your contracts! 

ffchef, Christine207, MouseMomx2, icydog, DisneyRegulars, Angel-B06, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
*ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)*
*Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity*
*DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)*
*Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member* 


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
*icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
*MouseMomx2-------- 150 OKW (Oct) $??, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
*Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7)* 

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31)


*WAITING - BLT:*
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS

*WAITING - BWV:*
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (???) $41, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7)


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS*


*WAITING - SSR:*
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31) Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20)


*WAITING - VGC:*
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity 
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22) member


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> Congrats all of you that made it through ROFR today!
> I kind of hoped that we would hear something today too.
> I guess it will be next week.



I was watching for yours too.  I guess you may have another week and I at least one more if not two. 

I wonder if they are working tomorrow or if it is a holiday for them too?  Looked it up, so it looks like it.  

I guess we will meet back here next week?  Same bat time , same bat channel?


----------



## MouseMomx2

Donald is #1 said:


> *PASSED - BWV (2042):*
> *MouseMomx2-------- 150 OKW (Oct) $??, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity*



Just to update...Our purchase price was $60 per point and they were BWV points (listed in right section but says OKW).


----------



## Joey7295

150pts AKV Dec UY, $61/pt, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2011 MFs
2011-300pts, 12-150


----------



## ajseagles3

We were informed yesterday that we PASSED ROFR.


----------



## jack27d

Sharon called we made it through ROFR today.  

210 Bay Lake Tower (Feb) $85, 170 2011 banked & all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing,  (sent to ROFR on 10/11, passed 11/10) 

DVD member since 2009 ( Saratoga)


----------



## Kate3456

BLT @ $85.  Congrats.  Must be a another MK DVC on the way soon.


----------



## Andrew015

Just submitted my contract Today!   Rachel says it will be off to ROFR very soon.   

150 VWL (August) @ $50/point.    Only 7 2011 points remaining, but all 2012.  Buyer to pay closing. 

Fingers crossed for a speedy and successful ROFR journey!


----------



## DisneyFamily06

still waiting to hear on our VB 200 Point (June) $42.50/Pt contract that was submitted on 10/17....

anyone know if it is 30 business days or 30 calendar days?


----------



## Andrew015

DisneyFamily06 said:


> still waiting to hear on our VB 200 Point (June) $42.50/Pt contract that was submitted on 10/17....
> 
> anyone know if it is 30 business days or 30 calendar days?



I'm not 100% sure, but in the thread titled "Resale Timeframes" in this forum, most people have been reporting roughly 21 - 28 calendar days to pass ROFR.    The average seems to be 23-24 days for folks that have posted in the past month.   

Hope this is helpful.   Definitely not a scientific answer, but it should give you a good idea of what other folks have experienced lately.


----------



## DisneyFamily06

Our contract has turned more into an odd dealing if anything. We submitted on 10/17 and were sure we would hear early this week. We contacted our agent yesterday (30th day) since we hadn't heard anything. She contacted Disney and learned that our sellers had reservations on the account and didn't "realize" it. Disney contacted the sellers and they agreed to cancel the reservations on 10/22 so our contract didn't go to official review until at least then. They said they hope to know something soon.


----------



## DisneyFamily06

Well, that was quick! Just received word we passed ROFR after our ordeal earlier in the week!  

200 Points VB (June) $42.50/pt., All 2011 & 2012 Points, Buyer pays closing 

now....addonitis?


----------



## Andrew015

Congrats!   I'm hoping for relatively quick turnaround as well!    Only day #3 for me, but who's counting


----------



## wigdoutdismom

wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20)

Just found out that we passed today!!!

So when we close on this little contract we are official members of the *1,000** pt. club!*


----------



## Andrew015

Congrats!   I'd love to one day become a 1,000 point clubber!   Definitely something to aspire to.


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20)
> 
> Just found out that we passed today!!!
> 
> So when we close on this little contract we are official members of the *1,000** pt. club!*



Congrats - I was watching my phone all day for a call.   Hopefully I will hear this week.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Andrew015 said:


> Congrats!   I'd love to one day become a 1,000 point clubber!   Definitely something to aspire to.





Poolrat said:


> Congrats - I was watching my phone all day for a call.   Hopefully I will hear this week.



Thank you!!!

From the time I heard about the thread with the 1,000 pointers I knew I had to get there...
My poor husband just humors me.

Pat, good luck on your contract! I just know you are going to get good news really soon!


----------



## tomandrobin

Andrew015 said:


> Congrats!   I'd love to one day become a 1,000 point clubber!   Definitely something to aspire to.




We'll be waiting!!!


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> Pat, good luck on your contract! I just know you are going to get good news really soon!



Hopefully before Thanksgiving.   


Then I need to figure out how I am going to use those 100 points.  

I was thinking F& G but when ??


----------



## tomandrobin

wigdoutdismom said:


> Just found out that we passed today!!!
> 
> So when we close on this little contract we are official members of the *1,000** pt. club!*




Congrats!! 

Semi-Official Welcome to the club....pending closing.


----------



## Andrew015

tomandrobin said:


> We'll be waiting!!!



As am I 

Hoping to find a small BWV contract next, which will get me 1/4 of the way there.  

That will be plenty, for now


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Poolrat said:


> Hopefully before Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> Then I need to figure out how I am going to use those 100 points.
> 
> I was thinking F& G but when ??



Well, you know when the big group is going, I thought you were going then.
We are going either the week before or after them. 
Can't get off then due to parent/teacher conferences.

Then we had kicked around the idea of going to Disneyland in October...


----------



## wigdoutdismom

tomandrobin said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Semi-Official Welcome to the club....pending closing.



Thank you!
We just adore our DVC and sharing our love of the world with others....
Can't wait to become official!


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> VB June UY...240 pts...$33.50/pt..2011-480pts, 12-240pts..buyer pays closing,seller pays MFs submitted 10/27



Just found out I passed today.  It seems that a lot of VB contracts passed today


----------



## maryliz

Poolrat said:


> Congrats - I was watching my phone all day for a call.   Hopefully I will hear this week.



ME TOO ... watching the phone and emails that is!    And I've come to this thread about 4 times today looking for people that passed today, hoping that I would be next.  

Patience ... NOT my virtue.  

Big CONGRATS to those that passed!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Poolrat said:


> Congrats - I was watching my phone all day for a call.   Hopefully I will hear this week.



Pat, I hear that like a watched pot, a watched phone never rings....


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> Pat, I hear that like a watched pot, a watched phone never rings....



I know,  I know...  

I was checking for an update from YOU to say you passed so then I know I could look forward to hearing hopefully good news for myself real soon.  


I just don't want to "ignore" the call.  That is one call I want to be sure to take.


----------



## discorsner

Well we can officially be added to the waiting club. We went to ROFR today!

Our first Dvc contract- Bwv 250. 88 points need to be used by 4/1/12. 500 points coming on 4/1/12. $62 pp, buyer pays closing and 2012 mf. It was a little more a point than we originally aimed for but it met all of our other requirements so we are happy! 

I hope the next couple of weeks fly by because I am so impatient!


----------



## Andrew015

discorsner said:


> Well we can officially be added to the waiting club. We went to ROFR today!
> 
> Our first Dvc contract- Bwv 250. 88 points need to be used by 4/1/12. 500 points coming on 4/1/12. $62 pp, buyer pays closing and 2012 mf. It was a little more a point than we originally aimed for but it met all of our other requirements so we are happy!
> 
> I hope the next couple of weeks fly by because I am so impatient!



Congrats, and welcome to the wait list! I think you did pretty well $/point wise, considering how well loaded the contract is.  

Mine went to ROFR on Monday, so you should hear something within a few days of me.  

Fingers are crossed for the both of us!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Good luck to all the new additions.  I hope your wait isn't too long. We passed with maybe 3 days left out of the 30.  Here is some pixie dust for you all.


----------



## Breyean

Since I'm also waiting to hear, I called Sharon at Fidelity to check. I have 1 more week before the 30 days are up.

Thought I'd pass this along, which I got from her. I'm waiting for a contract at VGC, so I sort of follow that more closely than other resorts. 

For a really long time, Fidelity had a 500 point VGC contract, I think it was my UY (June), but today I noticed it was gone. So I asked Sharon, and they had sold it.

*$70/point!!!*

That has to be the lowest I've seen for a VGC contract, no matter what size. I had been ROFR'd on one in June for 250 points at $74.

Wonder if it will pass, esp since they recently raised the direct price to $130.


----------



## msvlg

We have joined the waiting game as well. First contract offer,went to ROFR last Sunday. OKW 250 points,$50. a point, 175- points from 2011 banked, all of 2012 points. We are keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Andrew015

msvlg said:


> We have joined the waiting game as well. First contract offer,went to ROFR last Sunday. OKW 250 points,$50. a point, 175- points from 2011 banked, all of 2012 points. We are keeping our fingers crossed.



Congrats, and best of luck!   I think you will pass no problem at $50/point at OKW.   Many have passed at $45/point with many or all 2011 points remaining.


----------



## raftislander

Breyean said:


> Since I'm also waiting to hear,...For a really long time, Fidelity had a 500 point VGC contract, I think it was my UY (June), but today I noticed it was gone. So I asked Sharon, and they had sold it.
> 
> *$70/point!!!*
> 
> That has to be the lowest I've seen for a VGC contract, no matter what size. I had been ROFR'd on one in June for 250 points at $74.
> 
> Wonder if it will pass, esp since they recently raised the direct price to $130.



I was wondering what happened to this contract.  I will be very surprised if Disney lets it pass.  They can break that 500 pt contract up into many smaller ones and resell for much more.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you,  Breyean.  The last week is nerve- wracking.  Hang in there


----------



## G'sMaman

Good luck to everyone who's waiting to hear back on their contract and lots of pixie dust for a speedy close!   We just heard that our VWL contract closed today so the points should be in our accounts shortly.  The process only took a month and a half compared to our VGC contract which took 4 months to finally close.  Breyean, hope you hear some good news soon!


----------



## bigtony777

We are now waiting as well.  We went to ROFR on 11/16 with a BWV 290 point Feb UY contract for $57.  Buyer pays closing and 2012 dues.  We have 70 points to use from 2010 and all points banked from 2011 so 580 coming in 2012.

I hope that we get through it quickly so that we have a chance to use the 70 points for a trip the last week of December.  We won't be picky, but I hope there will be something available to switch out one or two of our cash nights that trip.


----------



## XGrumpy1

I don't know if that will be possible to get the points and use them by the end of December, but good luck!


----------



## G'sMaman

bigtony777 said:


> We are now waiting as well.  We went to ROFR on 11/16 with a BWV 290 point Feb UY contract for $57.  Buyer pays closing and 2012 dues.  We have 70 points to use from 2010 and all points banked from 2011 so 580 coming in 2012.
> 
> I hope that we get through it quickly so that we have a chance to use the 70 points for a trip the last week of December.  We won't be picky, but I hope there will be something available to switch out one or two of our cash nights that trip.



You'll have a much better idea once you pass ROFR.  Best of luck!


----------



## DVCGeek

Thanks for the well wishes & pixie dust everyone!

I passed ROFR; got notified 11/16/2011 by TTS.  Magic Vacation Title is moving quickly too; got my closing docs 11/18/2011; pretty good since I only began the purchase process on Oct. 19th!  Now we'll just have to see how long it takes to close and have the additional contract available in DVC's system...


----------



## DisneyRegulars

DVCGeek said:


> Thanks for the well wishes & pixie dust everyone!
> 
> I passed ROFR; got notified 11/16/2011 by TTS.  Magic Vacation Title is moving quickly too; got my closing docs 11/18/2011; pretty good since I only began the purchase process on Oct. 19th!  Now we'll just have to see how long it takes to close and have the additional contract available in DVC's system...



We are in almost the same place in the process.  We started on Oct. 15th.  Passed ROFR on 11/10.  Received our closing docs and returned them on 11/18.  Now we are waiting...  Hopefully the rest moves quickly for both of us.


----------



## Andrew015

Congrats to both of you!  4 weeks seems to be the norm for the time being.

I just passed one week of ROFR.  I'm hoping to hear something the week before Christmas!

Come on, Santa!


----------



## Poolrat

Andrew015 said:


> Congrats to both of you!  4 weeks seems to be the norm for the time being.
> 
> I just passed one week of ROFR.  I'm hoping to hear something the week before Christmas!
> 
> Come on, Santa!



Hopefully I will hear tomorrow. 
 If not then I have to wait until next week .


----------



## maryliz

Poolrat said:


> Hopefully I will hear tomorrow.
> If not then I have to wait until next week .



Still right there with ya, Pat!     Here's some extra  and  for us both!  My fingers and toes are cramping up from being crossed!


----------



## Poolrat

maryliz said:


> Still right there with ya, Pat!     Here's some extra  and  for us both!  My fingers and toes are cramping up from being crossed!



This is me, juast pacing back and forth.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Poolrat said:


> This is me, juast pacing back and forth.



I hope you get some good news tomorrow! Now sit down and rest!


----------



## kurlyred

We made it THROUGH ROFR!  Waiting on estoppels, and closing...will keep you updated.  Still seems like a REALLY long process.

HAPPY, HAPPY, JOY, JOY!!!


----------



## soxyes

We just heard this afternoon that we passed ROFR.  Here are our details:

200 SSR, MarUY, all 11 & 12 points, $55/point, seller pays closing, Fidelity
Submitted 11/1, passed 11/22  
(current member)

My DH keeps teasing me that we're not that far from the 1,000 point mark.... boy it sure is tempting!


----------



## maryliz

CONGRATS kurlyred and soxyes!    We submitted 10/31 so I was really really really hoping to hear something today.  

PoolratPat ... I'm now pacing with you.


----------



## Breyean

kurlyred said:


> Just found out that I am now in the waiting game as well...will keep you posted.
> 
> OKW ( AUG ) 150 Pts $55.00 All '11,'12 and ,13 points, buyer pays closing and mf.



Congrats to you. So now you are bicoastal, which we also hope to be if we can get our VGC resale through this week.


----------



## Poolrat

maryliz said:


> CONGRATS kurlyred and soxyes!    We submitted 10/31 so I was really really really hoping to hear something today.
> 
> PoolratPat ... I'm now pacing with you.



Just checked ALL my emails and. I passed ROFR today.   Rachel sent an emsil and I almost scrolled right by it.      

Good luck Maryliz.   Hopefully you will hear soon.


----------



## Joey7295

2 seperate identical contracts for a total of 320 points

160 pts AKV Aug UY, $52/pt, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2011 MFs
2011-160 pts, 12-160


----------



## maryliz

CONGRATS Pat!  

Guess I'm back to waiting ... 

Come on ROFR Fairy ... give me a PASS!


----------



## Poolrat

maryliz said:


> CONGRATS Pat!
> 
> Guess I'm back to waiting ...
> 
> Come on ROFR Fairy ... give me a PASS!



Hopefully soon.   Who did you go with ?  Mine was with Fidelity.  This time I got ahold of Sharon evern thought Rachel did my first one.   

Rachel emailed me - kinda wish I got a call but it doesn't matter now does it!


----------



## maryliz

Poolrat said:


> Hopefully soon.   Who did you go with ?  Mine was with Fidelity.  This time I got ahold of Sharon evern thought Rachel did my first one.
> 
> Rachel emailed me - kinda wish I got a call but it doesn't matter now does it!



Timeshare Store ... so I'm gonna go with "my broker was off today".    And I don't have access to my home email at work tmo ... now they do have both emails so here's hoping!  And I'll be checking messages at home every 30 minutes tomorrow!


----------



## Poolrat

maryliz said:


> Timeshare Store ... so I'm gonna go with "my broker was off today".    And I don't have access to my home email at work tmo ... now they do have both emails so here's hoping!  And I'll be checking messages at home every 30 minutes tomorrow!


    



i hope you get that message first thing.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Congrats on passing ROFR Pat!
Are you going to try to get your contract closed in time to use those points for your Christmas stay?


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> Congrats on passing ROFR Pat!
> Are you going to try to get your contract closed in time to use those points for your Christmas stay?



I have my Dec stay already done with my BCV  points.    Now I have 100 Points to bank or burn.   
Or a bit of both.  I still have 47 BCV points to bank or use too. 
Hmmmm   when should I go


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Poolrat said:


> I have my Dec stay already done with my BCV  points.    Now I have 100 Points to bank or burn.
> Or a bit of both.  I still have 47 BCV points to bank or use too.
> Hmmmm   when should I go



Remind me where you are staying....


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> Remind me where you are staying....



Split stay SSR and AKL


----------



## Breyean

I've been ROFR'd... again!

My VGC was bought back by Disney. So I'm 0-2 on trying to buy resale there.


----------



## kurlyred

Breyean,

I am SO sorry to hear that!

-KJ


----------



## raftislander

Breyean said:


> I've been ROFR'd... again!
> 
> My VGC was bought back by Disney. So I'm 0-2 on trying to buy resale there.



I am so sorry.  It is hard to wait so long for word only to have it be disappointing.


----------



## maryliz

I PASSED ROFR today !!!!!  


50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31)

Now I just need some  for a quick closing so that I can book BCV for next August!


----------



## maryliz

Breyean said:


> I've been ROFR'd... again!
> 
> My VGC was bought back by Disney. So I'm 0-2 on trying to buy resale there.



Sorry to hear that.     You know what they say ... third time's a charm.


----------



## maryliz

Poolrat said:


> Split stay SSR and AKL



Pat, when are you at AKL?  We're at Kidani from Jan 2 to Jan 9th.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Breyean said:


> I've been ROFR'd... again!
> 
> My VGC was bought back by Disney. So I'm 0-2 on trying to buy resale there.



So sorry to hear that.  Well, remember persistence pays off...


----------



## wigdoutdismom

maryliz said:


> I PASSED ROFR today !!!!!
> 
> 
> 50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31)
> 
> Now I just need some  for a quick closing so that I can book BCV for next August!



Congrats on passing!
We are neighbors!!!
I don't think you will have any trouble booking Beach Club for August. The only time we have any trouble at all with booking there is during F&W.
When does that start?


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Poolrat said:


> Split stay SSR and AKL



We move from OKW to SSR on Dec. 30th (that's when the kids fly home) until we fly home on the 2nd of Jan. Do we have any days together? We will have a car...


----------



## maryliz

wigdoutdismom said:


> Congrats on passing!
> We are neighbors!!!
> I don't think you will have any trouble booking Beach Club for August. The only time we have any trouble at all with booking there is during F&W.
> When does that start?



Thanks!  F&W doesn't start until end of Sept.  And at least I will be in the system before anyone else's 7 month window opens up. Your input has me feeling better about being able to get a studio.  

This is our first DVC contract so we're very excited ... I've only ever rented points before.  Our plan with this one is to be able to be at BCV every other year or so.  DH is worried that I will come down with add-on-itis.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

maryliz said:


> Thanks!  F&W doesn't start until end of Sept.  And at least I will be in the system before anyone else's 7 month window opens up. Your input has me feeling better about being able to get a studio.
> 
> This is our first DVC contract so we're very excited ... I've only ever rented points before.  Our plan with this one is to be able to be at BCV every other year or so.  DH is worried that I will come down with add-on-itis.



Add-on-itis? 
We started buying points in July 2009.
We are getting ready to close next week on our 1011th point.
I predict that you will get it.


----------



## Poolrat

Breyean said:


> I've been ROFR'd... again!
> 
> My VGC was bought back by Disney. So I'm 0-2 on trying to buy resale there.



I am soooo sorry.   I know VGC are being bought back.  I was very worried since some BCV were being bought too but my BCV and maryliz went right through. 

As someone said - third time  may be the charm.




maryliz said:


> I PASSED ROFR today !!!!!
> 
> 
> 50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31)
> 
> Now I just need some  for a quick closing so that I can book BCV for next August!




    I knew you would hear!!!!!  I think like Anita said you will be fine for Aug. 



maryliz said:


> Pat, when are you at AKL?  We're at Kidani from Jan 2 to Jan 9th.





wigdoutdismom said:


> We move from OKW to SSR on Dec. 30th (that's when the kids fly home) until we fly home on the 2nd of Jan. Do we have any days together? We will have a car...



We ( DS Chris ) and I are at SSR from Dec 29-Jan1 and AKL ( Jambo sav ) from Jan 1-3  I will be at the Poly meet. 



maryliz said:


> This is our first DVC contract so we're very excited ... I've only ever rented points before.  Our plan with this one is to be able to be at BCV every other year or so.  DH is worried that I will come down with add-on-itis.



I got my BCV 75 contract in Late Aug - Early Sept.   Yes I just added on.     That case of addonitis came on quick. The price was right, what can I say?   
I have enough points now, for now.


----------



## DisnutDave

We passed ROFR yesterday!!

BLT, 65 points, $92.00 per point, Feb. use year.  The wait time to hear was only 3 weeks, 2 days and 13 hours (but who's counting?).

We thought we had all the points we wanted, but on our last visit the Addonitis Bug hit!  Our other contracts were all through DVC, but the cost of BLT through DVC was just too high.  Enter the Timeshare Store, we've had a great experience working with Scot and the team there.

Good luck to all others who are waiting!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

DisnutDave said:


> We passed ROFR yesterday!!
> 
> BLT, 65 points, $92.00 per point, Feb. use year.  The wait time to hear was only 3 weeks, 2 days and 13 hours (but who's counting?).
> 
> We thought we had all the points we wanted, but on our last visit the Addonitis Bug hit!  Our other contracts were all through DVC, but the cost of BLT through DVC was just too high.  Enter the Timeshare Store, we've had a great experience working with Scot and the team there.
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting!



LOL
Now that you have found the beauty of resale let the good times roll, and roll, and, roll.....

Congrats!


----------



## Chriss928

It will be three weeks this coming Monday and I just cant take the waiting anymore.  There has got to be a better way. LOL.  Now I am thinking the darn Thanksgiving Holiday may push me out a little further.  Sorry for the rant just venting.


----------



## Ruthy

Chriss928 said:


> It will be three weeks this coming Monday and I just cant take the waiting anymore.  There has got to be a better way. LOL.  Now I am thinking the darn Thanksgiving Holiday may push me out a little further.  Sorry for the rant just venting.



I feel your pain.  Ours will be 3 weeks this coming Wednesday & the waiting is killing me.  I am checking all the forums constantly to see if anyone else has got through & checking for emails all the time too.  I hadn't thought about Thanksgiving stretching the wait even more 

Fingers crossed we will both get news next week - which resort are you going for ?

Ruth


----------



## Chriss928

I am waiting for AKL.  I forgot that I look at the forums every day too!!!  I hope all of us see some good news this coming week.  ROFR should only be 7 business days.  How much time do they really need to decide.  The waiting drives everyone crazy.  Disney should be grateful that there is a resale market and they should facilitate a speedy process.  I wonder how many people would buy DVC memberships knowing that they can never resell it if they wanted/had to.  Probably a small number of people.


----------



## Doug7856

Chriss928 said:


> ...they should facilitate a speedy process...



Disney actually does pretty well. I purchased a Wyndham timeshare and it took almost two months after closing to get in the system in order to book.


----------



## Poolrat

Chriss928 said:


> It will be three weeks this coming Monday and I just cant take the waiting anymore.  There has got to be a better way. LOL.  Now I am thinking the darn Thanksgiving Holiday may push me out a little further.  Sorry for the rant just venting.





Ruthy said:


> I feel your pain.  Ours will be 3 weeks this coming Wednesday & the waiting is killing me.  I am checking all the forums constantly to see if anyone else has got through & checking for emails all the time too.  I hadn't thought about Thanksgiving stretching the wait even more
> 
> Fingers crossed we will both get news next week - which resort are you going for ?
> 
> Ruth






For both of you.    Hope fully you should hear this week coming up.  I think the average this time of year is about 21- 25 days so this week should bring good news.  

Then the waiting again for the estopples and then closing.   

Good luck.


----------



## Donald is #1

MouseMomx2, thanks for the update!

Joey7295, Andrew015, discorsner, msvlg, bigtony777, good luck with your contracts! 

ajseagles3, jack27d, DisneyFamiliy06, wigdoutdismom, Joey7295, DVCGeek, kurlyred, soxyes, Poolrat, maryliz, DisnutDave, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Breyean, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
*maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
*ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member*
*jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member*
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
*kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
*soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member*
*Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
*DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)*
*wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)*
*Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
*DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
*Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity* 



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7)
*Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf* 
*Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*
*Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS

*WAITING - BWV:*
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (???) $41, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7)
*discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18)*
*bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16)*


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts *


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*
*Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)*


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  As the year gets closer to the end, it is time for my annual mf (maintenance fee) reminder.  

For anyone looking for their first DVC contract, please remember that maintenance fees are based on calendar year, not use year.  So the '11 mf year ends on Dec 31st and the '12 year starts on Jan 1.  Please keep this in mind when you are negotating a resale contract.  i.e. at this point, I wouldn't buy a contract that has you, the buyer, paying '11 mfs.  The '12 mf bills will start coming out about the last week of December.


----------



## duckygirl

Breyean said:


> I've been ROFR'd... again!
> 
> My VGC was bought back by Disney. So I'm 0-2 on trying to buy resale there.



I cannot believe it!  I am so sorry!


----------



## Ruthy

I've just noticed that I'm not on the "waiting" list - probably as I didn't post my details, so...

166 BCV (June) $78 pp. 85 2011 points, all 2012 points. Buyer pays 2012 MF. Seller pays 2011 MF  Sent to ROFR on 11/9/11

No news yet....
Ruth


----------



## achang2001

AKV 230 points at $65/point UY Dec with 170 banked 2010 points, all 2011 points. Buyer pays all fees. Went for ROFR on 11/17/11. Patiently awaiting with fingers crossed that all goes through.


----------



## Magnod

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!  As the year gets closer to the end, it is time for my annual mf (maintenance fee) reminder.
> 
> For anyone looking for their first DVC contract, please remember that maintenance fees are based on calendar year, not use year.  So the '11 mf year ends on Dec 31st and the '12 year starts on Jan 1.  Please keep this in mind when you are negotating a resale contract.  i.e. at this point, I wouldn't buy a contract that has you, the buyer, paying '11 mfs.  The '12 mf bills will start coming out about the last week of December.



We just got our resale finished a couple of months ago. 

Do they send you an invoice or something?


----------



## raftislander

happyrebster said:


> So VGC, Feb UY, $92/ per point, 120 points.  Everything else that you have is correct.
> 
> Waiting!



  Any word yet Happyrebster on your contract?  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Donald is #1

Ruthy, achang2001, good luck with your contracts! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
*DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17)*

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
*Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9)* 


*WAITING - BLT:*
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS

*WAITING - BWV:*
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (???) $41, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7)
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16)


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)


----------



## Donald is #1

Magnod said:


> We just got our resale finished a couple of months ago.
> 
> Do they send you an invoice or something?



Yes, you should receive a statement in the mail somewhere around the last week of December.  You can also see it on the member website.  You can either pay monthly or all at once.  If you pay monthly, then they take it directly from your checking account.  If you pay in full you can either pay by check or credit card.  I usually pay by credit card on the member website so that I can get more disney Visa points.


----------



## Ruthy

Has anyone has any news on their contracts this week?  I'm now on day 21 & this thread seems very quiet on news. 

Perhaps the ROFR team are on vacation


----------



## SabresFan

just heard back today - we passed!

Here's the info:
150 Points
June Use Year
No 2011 Points
All 2012 Points
Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF
$50 per point
Fidelity - thank you Rachel!
submitted to ROFR on 11/7
ROFR waived on 11/30
addonitis strikes!


----------



## GrnMtnMan

We just heard today we passed too.

160 BLT Points, April use year, $96 and 7/8ths per point.  118 banked points from 2010 and all 2011 and 2012 points available.  Seller paid 2011 MFs.

Submitted ROFR on November 10th, through Shontell at DVCbyResale.


----------



## WillJenDisney

Currently waiting on ROFR

BWV, 214 points, Feb UY, $65/pt, 214 banked points, 214 coming Feb '12, we're paying closing costs and mf (are the maintenance fees coming due in December considered the '11 dues or the '12 dues?  We're paying the dues that are coming due next month, so if that's considered '11, we're paying those).


----------



## Ruthy

Just heard that we passed today too

166 BCV $78pp Submitted 11/9/11 & approved 30/9/11 (21 days)! 85 2011 points all 2012 points. Through resalesdcv
I am soo happy 

Ruth


----------



## Ruthy

SabresFan said:


> just heard back today - we passed!
> 
> Here's the info:
> 150 Points
> June Use Year
> No 2011 Points
> All 2012 Points
> Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF
> $50 per point
> Fidelity - thank you Rachel!
> submitted to ROFR on 11/7
> ROFR waived on 11/30
> addonitis strikes!



Congratulations!


----------



## Ruthy

GrnMtnMan said:


> We just heard today we passed too.
> 
> 160 BLT Points, April use year, $96 and 7/8ths per point.  118 banked points from 2010 and all 2011 and 2012 points available.  Seller paid 2011 MFs.
> 
> Submitted ROFR on November 10th, through Shontell at DVCbyResale.



Congratulations !


----------



## miprender

We just passed 55 AKL points June UY @ 72 pp. I won't have points until 2013 but that is alright as I already have some. Just wanted to buy some more


----------



## fn2bfree

We passed today!

200 BWV AUG UY, $40.68 per pt, All 2011 & 2012 points, Buyer pays 2011 & 2012 mf & closing.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Wow!  That is crazy low!  Congrats.


----------



## wdrl

wdrl said:


> 50-point deed with a February UY at $97.00 a point; 50 points from 2011 banked into 2012, 50 points for 2012 UY and continuing.  Buyer pays closing, Seller pays 2011 MF.



The Timeshare Store notified us this afternoon that our offer passed ROFR.

It was submitted to Disney on 11/07/2011, so it took 23 days to pass ROFR.


----------



## Brian Noble

> 200 BWV AUG UY, $40.68 per pt, All 2011 & 2012 points, Buyer pays 2011 & 2012 mf & closing.


That's a screamingly good deal.  Congrats.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> 150pts AKV Dec UY, $61/pt, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2011 MFs
> 2011-300pts, 12-150




Found out that I passed today.


----------



## maryliz

CONGRATS to everyone that passed ROFR the last couple of days!  

I got my closing documents emailed to me last night    ... they have included the 2012 member fees on it, so it will all be done at the same time.  My bank however is taking longer than they should to move the money I need for closing, so I'm a little frustrated.  It's been a week now.  

Hoping to have the wire transfer done by Friday this week, and then it's back to the waiting game for Disney to get everything into the system.


----------



## N4niner206

Vero Beach 50 point December UY. 50 banked '10 points, all '11 and '12 points. Buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '10 and '11 dues, buyer pays '12 dues.

Just had our offer sent to Disney for ROFR. We currently own at OKW.


----------



## Chriss928

Found out I passed ROFR today too.  220 pts Feb UY.  154 2011 pts and all 2012 points.  Buyer pays closing seller pays 2011 MF.   Wohoo.  I actually got the email around 11:30 this morning but I missed it.  I just sat down in front of the computer and there it was since 11:30.  How could I have missed it.  Now for the next part.......


----------



## Donald is #1

SabresFan, GrnMtnMan, Ruthy, miprender, fn2bfree, wdrl, Joey7295, Chriss928, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

WillJenDisney, N4niner206, good luck with your contracts! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
*miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)*
*Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)*
*Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
*Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
*GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale*
*wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
*fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16)
*WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf *


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*
*N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member*


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)


----------



## Chriss928

I almost forgot to congratulate everyone who passed today.  It seems to have been a very productive day for the ROFR folks.


----------



## Donald is #1

WillJenDisney said:


> Currently waiting on ROFR
> 
> BWV, 214 points, Feb UY, $65/pt, 214 banked points, 214 coming Feb '12, we're paying closing costs and mf (are the maintenance fees coming due in December considered the '11 dues or the '12 dues?  We're paying the dues that are coming due next month, so if that's considered '11, we're paying those).



Those would be '12 dues.  They actually won't be due until Feb, I think, though the bill comes at the end of December.



SabresFan said:


> just heard back today - we passed!
> 
> Here's the info:
> 150 Points
> June Use Year
> No 2011 Points
> All 2012 Points
> Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF
> $50 per point
> Fidelity - thank you Rachel!
> submitted to ROFR on 11/7
> ROFR waived on 11/30
> addonitis strikes!



Which resort?


----------



## fn2bfree

Brian Noble said:


> That's a screamingly good deal.  Congrats.



Thanks, we were excited to get BWV at under $41/pt. We got this contract through a bankruptcy auction. We know up front that 2011 mf have not been paid so we will have to pay those plus penalties. If that's all we have to do to bring it current it will still be a great deal.


----------



## SabresFan

SabresFan said:


> just heard back today - we passed!
> 
> Here's the info:
> 150 Points
> June Use Year
> No 2011 Points
> All 2012 Points
> Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF
> $50 per point
> Fidelity - thank you Rachel!
> submitted to ROFR on 11/7
> ROFR waived on 11/30
> addonitis strikes!



Doh!  Forgot to mention the resort.

It's Saratoga Springs - so now we have a pair of 150 point SSR June UY contracts, and two daughters - makes for a perfect split when I pass into the great beyond (of course, the plan is for my contracts to expire before I do - then the kids get nothing!)


----------



## lovin'fl

Our offer was accepted today to add on HHI points to our OKW points.  2 contracts from same seller...August UY. 25 and 50 points...all 2012 points and 6 points from 2011.  We're paying 2012 MF and closing costs.  Seller accepted $50/point.  Getting paperwork in and then will be waiting on ROFR.  Used TTS.


----------



## TeleoDeum

We submitted forms and check to close yesterday.
BLT, 210 points, June UY, $94/pt, 138 pts 2011, all 2012/2013 pts, 
buyer pays closing fees and seller pays 2011 MF, 
new members, 
Jason at the Timeshare Store,
Offer made Oct 27, to sub ROFR Nov 1, passed Nov 23 (22 day turn around)

Woot, woot, Mickey!!!


----------



## Poolrat

Poolrat said:


> 10/31  Just got accepted from the seller
> 
> SSR ( Oct ) 100 Pts $57.00 All '11,'12 and ,13 points should have paperwork by EOB Tuesday.  Fidelity.





Poolrat said:


> 11/22 Just checked ALL my emails and. I passed ROFR today.   Rachel sent an emsil and I almost scrolled right by it.



12/01  Got closing contracts and sent everything back.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Ours closed yesterday! Woo Hoo!!!! Now to wait for the points to show up!


----------



## joech

We found out couple days ago that we passed.  160 points AKV Dec use year at $61 per point 130 - 2011, 160 - 2012


----------



## Cinderella1122

It's been awhile since i've been on this thread! I just submitted a request on a small BWV re-sale! I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## herb102211

We recently made it through ROFR too! 

Heres our info-

Submitted ROFR on 10/5/11
ROFR Waived on 10/26/11
Boardwalk Villas
150 points
$60 per point
September UY
Received: 150 points for 2011 and 150 points for 2012
Seller paid MF for 2011

It looks like Disney is taking about 3-3.5 weeks to decide on the ROFR. Dont worry, Im sure youll hear soon!!


----------



## Dana1016

We closed on our contract yesterday
200 points at BWV, April UY, 49.50 per point
Submitted 10/31, found out we passed ROFR 11/23
no 2011 points, 70 points for 2012

We used Dvcbyresale and it was seamless.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Dana1016 said:


> We closed on our contract yesterday
> 200 points at BWV, April UY, 49.50 per point
> Submitted 10/31, found out we passed ROFR 11/23
> no 2011 points, 70 points for 2012
> 
> We used Dvcbyresale and it was seamless.



Congrats on your closing!


----------



## Ike&Jakesmom

We just found out this evening that Disney did exercise ROFR on our OKW contract that we were hoping to call ours.  Here are the details:

OKW  230 pts
February use year
no 2011 points, all 230  2012 points
$50/ point
Submitted on 11/1, ROFR on 12/2

I am so sad, but I am looking at it as this must not have been the right contract for us.  Well, guess the shopping for a new contract begins!


----------



## Clemson Fan

We just made it through ROFR.

Here's the info:

150 OKW (2042) points with an Oct UY
We received all 2011 points and all points going forward
Seller pays 2011 MF and we split the closing costs
Price per point: $50
ROFR was submitted on 11/9/2011 and passed on 11/30/2011
The broker used was Fidelity


----------



## DisneyRegulars

Our path continues..

160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf

10/15 - Submitted 
11/10 - Passed ROFR
11/18 - Received & Returned Closing Docs
11/21 - Buyers closing docs rcvd by TTS
11/28 - Sellers closing docs rcvd by TTS
11/29 - Closing
11/30 - Transfer sent to Disney
12/2 - First phone call to MS, not in system yet


----------



## Cinderella1122

Cinderella1122 said:


> It's been awhile since i've been on this thread! I just submitted a request on a small BWV re-sale! I will keep everyone posted!



Someone snagged the BWV contract before me 

but it's ok because my second choice was available at BLT. 

just faxed over the contract for sale and mailed my deposit. Now I just have to wait and wait.


----------



## Donald is #1

SabresFan, TeleoDeum, joech, herb102211, Dana1016, Clemson Fan, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

lovin'fl, good luck with your contracts! 

Ike&Jakesmom, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
*joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
*TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
*herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)*
*Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity*


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
*SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
*Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)*



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
*lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, TTS*
*lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, TTS*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)


----------



## Donald is #1

Wow, very strange, 2 reports on OKW, one passed, one didn't.  Both had the same price per point and the one that didn't pass didn't have any current year points, while the one that did pass had them.  So confusing!


----------



## raftislander

Donald is #1 said:


> Wow, very strange, 2 reports on OKW, one passed, one didn't.  Both had the same price per point and the one that didn't pass didn't have any current year points, while the one that did pass had them.  So confusing!



My thoughts exactly. One used Fidelity.. I wonder who the other one used?


----------



## bookwormde

If I am seeing the correct ones it is likely about use year month since one was Oct. and one was Feb. They were likely filling an "order"

bookwormde


----------



## Caren90

bookwormde said:


> If I am seeing the correct ones it is likely about use year month since one was Oct. and one was Feb. They were likely filling an "order"
> 
> bookwormde



Good point. That is the only reason I could think of why Disney would exercise ROFR since the contracts were exact in pricing.


----------



## Donald is #1

bookwormde said:


> If I am seeing the correct ones it is likely about use year month since one was Oct. and one was Feb. They were likely filling an "order"
> 
> bookwormde



Excellent point!


----------



## Bobobob

Waiting on ROFR.  200 @ AKL, Dec. UY.  179 Banked 2010 points, all 2011 and 2012 points. Buyer pays 2012 MF and closing costs.  $68 per point.


----------



## Donald is #1

Bobobob, good luck with your contract! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17)
*Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf *


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14)


----------



## Andrew015

Ike&Jakesmom said:


> We just found out this evening that Disney did exercise ROFR on our OKW contract that we were hoping to call ours.  Here are the details:
> 
> OKW  230 pts
> February use year
> no 2011 points, all 230  2012 points
> $50/ point
> Submitted on 11/1, ROFR on 12/2
> 
> I am so sad, but I am looking at it as this must not have been the right contract for us.  Well, guess the shopping for a new contract begins!



Sorry to hear you were ROFR'd.   There will be others, so keep the search going!   

I'm a little nervous about my VWL contract getting ROFR'd at $50/point, as OKW typically sells a little cheaper.    I think I'll be hearing something this week, so fingers are crossed.


----------



## Cinderella1122

My contract was just sent for ROFR. Now the 30 day waiting game. I think a week in Disney will help ease the wait


----------



## lisa3635

I just had an offer accepted through Fidelity:

SSR- (December) 200 banked 2010 points, 200 2011 points all points going forward, I'm paying closing costs, Maintenance fees are paid on the 400current points. $55/per point. 

It's actually a 150 and 50 point contracts that the seller wanted to sell together which works well for me since I wasn't sure if we needed 150 or 200 mores.


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> Our offer was accepted today to add on HHI points to our OKW points.  2 contracts from same seller...August UY. 25 and 50 points...all 2012 points and 6 points from 2011.  We're paying 2012 MF and closing costs.  Seller accepted $50/point.  Getting paperwork in and then will be waiting on ROFR.  Used TTS.



We were sent to ROFR today...now the wait.


----------



## Andrew015

Made it through ROFR today!  

150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed *12/7*).


----------



## discorsner

Andrew015 said:


> Made it through ROFR today!
> 
> 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed *12/7*).



Congrats!  I was watching for your because ours was just a few days after yours.  So hopefully I can expect something soon as well! 
   
Passing ROFR is worth 4 dancing bananas!


----------



## G'sMaman

Congrats to everyone who recently passed ROFR!  It's been my experience that the DVC properties in Florida close much faster than some of the properties located in other states.  So sorry to read that Breyean's offer was ROFR'd.  Three has to be the magic number!!


----------



## maryliz

Finally got everything sent on Monday this week ... notified today that we have officially CLOSED!  

I'm guessing with the upcoming holidays that Disney will take a few weeks to get points in the system.  Do I wait to receive something from them in the mail, or do I start calling on a daily basis to see if they can "see me" yet? 

TSS said that it generally takes about 2 weeks ... is this what everyone recently has exerienced?  I just really really really want to make that BCV ressie for next August!  

All these different stages to WAIT through ... something Disney shouldn't be this stressful!  LOL


----------



## kaytieedid

Just signed contract to purchase 171 pts at BWV!!!!
BWV 171 pts
April use year
112 (2010) points
171 (2011) points
171 (2012) points
$50/ point

I hope it passes ROFR!!!!


----------



## Chriss928

Got my closing paperwork today. It took about a week after ROFR.  The process is nearly over.  

Congrats to the latest round of people who made it through ROFR.


----------



## Poolrat

maryliz said:


> Finally got everything sent on Monday this week ... notified today that we have officially CLOSED!
> 
> I'm guessing with the upcoming holidays that Disney will take a few weeks to get points in the system.  Do I wait to receive something from them in the mail, or do I start calling on a daily basis to see if they can "see me" yet?
> 
> TSS said that it generally takes about 2 weeks ... is this what everyone recently has exerienced?  I just really really really want to make that BCV ressie for next August!
> 
> All these different stages to WAIT through ... something Disney shouldn't be this stressful!  LOL




I got notice Wed 12/7 that we closed too.  SSR 100 pts ( Oct) for $57. 

10/24- 12/7 for the whole process is not bad.   Now I need to check the deeds and usually the point sshow up soon after teh deed is filed.   

I would not wait for paperwork  but I would give them a few days afer the deed shows and then call. 

When I closed on the first contract   i was told I closed 8/11  and by 8/16 I was set at MS.


----------



## maryliz

Thanks for the info Pat!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Andrew015 said:


> Made it through ROFR today!
> 
> 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed *12/7*).



Great news! Now on to closing!


----------



## Donald is #1

Cinderella1122, lisa3635, kaytieedid, good luck with your contract! 

lovin'fl, thanks for the update! 

Andrew015, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
*Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
*kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts*

*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*
*lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity*
*lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Joey7295

150 pts BWV Dec UY, $55/pt, buyer and seller split closing closing and seller pays 2011 MFs
2011-300pts, 12-150


----------



## Donald is #1

Joey7295, good luck with your contract! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts
*Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2) member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## discorsner

Day 24.... Still waiting on ROFR.... Hoping to hear soon


----------



## cropper

Day 27 and still waiting for ROFR......


----------



## Joey7295

20 days for me...Disney seems to be taking their time with ROFR lately


----------



## discorsner

cropper said:


> Day 27 and still waiting for ROFR......



I don't feel as bad now that I see there is a couple of us on here at or over the 20 day mark.  I was hoping it would take 21 days or so and I didn't really get antsy til around the 21 mark.  

Maybe tomorrow we will all get through. I read a lot of people having success on Tuesdays so maybe there is something to it. I check my email way too often!


----------



## cropper

discorsner said:


> I check my email way too often!



Funny, me too!!


----------



## cropper

Just heard from Sharon at Fidelity!!  We passed!!!! 

70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 2011 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2011 mf, buyer pays 2012 mf  
Submitted to Disney on 11/15


----------



## raftislander

I hadn't posted about my second offer being accepted since my first venture into the resale market was ROFRd.  Just got word that my second offer has passed ROFR!!!!  So here are the details:

200 VGC $88 pt. Oct UY, 96 banked points from 2010, all 2011 & 2012 points.    Buyer to pay closing and 2012 MF.  Offer sent to Disney on 11/18 passed on 12/13; Fidelity(Sharon), non-member. 

I am so happy!

Hey Breyean...maybe try a UY other than June for VGC?


----------



## MDFam

I am happily de-lurking to say we have also just had ROFR waived by Disney!  A big "thanks" to everyone on these boards as I learned so much here about DVC and the resale process!  I feel like I've been reading these forums non-stop for the last three months - so my house is a mess, my bathroom painting project is still only half-finished, and I haven't done any Christmas shopping ..... But, hey, I own DVC now, so it's all good!!

So here are the details:

220 OKW $50pt. April UY, 37 banked points from 2010, 216 2011 & all 2012 points. Buyer to pay closing and seller pays 2011 MF. Offer sent to Disney on 11/18 passed on 12/13; Fidelity(Sharon), non-member.


----------



## raftislander

MDFam said:


> I am happily de-lurking to say we have also just had ROFR waived by Disney!  A big "thanks" to everyone on these boards as I learned so much here about DVC and the resale process!  I feel like I've been reading these forums non-stop for the last three months - so my house is a mess, my bathroom painting project is still only half-finished, and I haven't done any Christmas shopping ..... But, hey, I own DVC now, so it's all good!!
> 
> .



Congratulations!!  

And I so agree about all of the help and information on these boards.  It is invaluable  THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## Clemson Fan

We just made it through ROFR.

Here's the info:

160 VGC points with a June UY
We received no 2011 points and only Five 2012 points and of course all points going forward after that
Seller paid for the 2011 MF and I paid for full 2012 MF even though I will only get 5 points of that
Seller paid for all the closing costs
Price per point: $75
ROFR was submitted on 11/18/2011 and passed on 12/13/2011
The broker used was Sharon at Fidelity


----------



## discorsner

WOW! So many that were submitted on 11/18 passed today!  Ours was submitted on 11/18 but we are still patiently waiting! 

I am really hoping that tomorrow is the day! 

Congrats to all that passed!


----------



## cropper

now that we have passed ROFR, how much longer do you think it will take until we can make a ressie?

I know there is still paperwork and closing, but timeframe?


----------



## Poolrat

cropper said:


> now that we have passed ROFR, how much longer do you think it will take until we can make a ressie?
> 
> I know there is still paperwork and closing, but timeframe?



Depending on how the holidays effect transactions, I would say shortly after the new year you will be all set up and ready to book.  Congrats.


Hopefully I should have my points in my account in the AM.  

Here is the whole time line on my recent purchase.


Sun Oct 23- saw SSR 100 point contract for $65  email Rachel 
Mon Oct 24th  Call at 9 am Rachel out – talk to Sharon – offer $57 9 am 
Mon Oct 24th 2:20 pm Sharon calls back seller accepts. 
Tues Oct 25 3:50 Papers arrive via email- signed scanned and returned
Monday Oct 31st – All contract papers received and sent for ROFR
Tuesday Nov 22 1:34- Rachel sends ROFR waiver email
Thursday Dec 01 – got contract papers and cut check and sent back 2 day Fed Ex Main fees included.
Wednesday Dec 07 – informed all closed and deed filed from Tim share Title 
Friday Dec 09 – Informed of closing from Fidelity.  
Tuesday Dec 13 – contract finally shows up on website  but can’t book yet.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Our points finally showed up yesterday. We closed on the 30th of November....


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> Our points finally showed up yesterday. We closed on the 30th of November....



I looged intothe member site yesterday and nothing.  Today I logged in and at first nothing so I called and while waiting I refreshed the screen and I could see the contract but the points were not listed as beng available yet.


Last time - in the Am the CM could find my new account and by the afternoon it points were there.  
So I expect I will be able to book tomorrow.  Now the question is which resort will I book???


----------



## AStamm

Just got approved, sent in 11/18 DVCResales

AK Aug 100 pts $55 

No 2012pts 100pts 2013

Seller pays 2012 MF Buyer pays Closing


----------



## Joey7295

AStamm said:


> Just got approved, sent in 11/18 DVCResales
> 
> AK Aug 100 pts $55
> 
> No 2012pts 100pts 2013
> 
> Seller pays 2012 MF Buyer pays Closing



Congratulations!!! You give me hope of mine passing.


----------



## bookwormde

ASTamm

What a great price, I might have ot start looking again if I can pick up a few AKV points for that range.

bookwormde


----------



## discorsner

We passed ROFR!    

Here's to hoping for a quick closing!!!

We actually passed ROFR on 12/13 but were not notified I guess. 

So our official timeline was submit 11/18, pass 12/13.


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats to everyone who's passed ROFR or closed recently.  

Does anyone know if it's 1 CM who does all the ROFRs for Disney or do they have someone for each resort?  I just wonder if my contract will go in order by date...no matter the resort or if it's by resort and then date?


----------



## achang2001

This process sure does take patience. We passed ROFR on Tues. Now awaiting Disney estoppels and then closing. It's amazing how long this takes when you are dying to give them $15k. I am working on alternate lodging plans for our Jan 17-22 trip. Unfortunately, we will not be able to stay at our resort for this upcoming trip


----------



## Cinderella1122

achang2001 said:


> This process sure does take patience. We passed ROFR on Tues. Now awaiting Disney estoppels and then closing. It's amazing how long this takes when you are dying to give them $15k. I am working on alternate lodging plans for our Jan 17-22 trip. Unfortunately, we will not be able to stay at our resort for this upcoming trip



Yes it does....I'm now on day 10 of the waiting game. It's killer.


Congrats on passing


----------



## lovin'fl

Cinderella1122 said:


> Yes it does....I'm now on day 10 of the waiting game. It's killer.
> 
> 
> Congrats on passing



I am on day 11 today too.  Looks like you and I are on the same timeline.  We go to Disney on Tuesday and I was worried that we'd pass ROFR quick(the last few HH contracts on the list went through ROFR in 9-13 days) and then have to send bank check and contracts while I was at Disney (without a car to get to bank).  Now it looks like I might pass ROFR while at Disney...maybe.  Once you pass ROFR, it takes about 2 weeks to close...right?


----------



## bigtony777

We made it through yesterday!  290 points, Feb, at BWV for $57 per point.  The contract had 70 points banked from 2010, 290 points banked from 2011 and all 290 points for 2012.  It took 29 days for us.  I hope it goes much more quickly for those that have recently submitted.


----------



## Cinderella1122

lovin'fl said:


> I am on day 11 today too.  Looks like you and I are on the same timeline.  We go to Disney on Tuesday and I was worried that we'd pass ROFR quick(the last few HH contracts on the list went through ROFR in 9-13 days) and then have to send bank check and contracts while I was at Disney (without a car to get to bank).  Now it looks like I might pass ROFR while at Disney...maybe.  Once you pass ROFR, it takes about 2 weeks to close...right?



I just got back from Disney on Tuesday! My last re-sale took about 20 days to pass ROFR, so i'm expecting about the same. However my 20th day will be X-Mas day, so it could be after the new year. I'm in no hurry. My new contract has a FEB UY, so by the time I close, I'll have a fresh 2012 batch of points.


----------



## Cinderella1122

bigtony777 said:


> We made it through yesterday!  290 points, Feb, at BWV for $57 per point.  The contract had 70 points banked from 2010, 290 points banked from 2011 and all 290 points for 2012.  It took 29 days for us.  I hope it goes much more quickly for those that have recently submitted.



Congrats! BWV is the only WDW DVC resort that I've yet to stay at. I need to try it soon!


----------



## mickeyplanner

Thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread, it helped us out tremendously

Only after a week of starting to look seriously at resales, we had an offer accepted last night.  Now I am waiting to get the contract today to start our next step.

The details are:
110 BLT UY Dec. at $87 point
All 2011 points (110), seller paying MF for 2011, 
all 2012 points (110), us paying for MF

Now let's up we pass Disney and everything goes in a timely manner, that we will be able to book in February at the 11 month window for BLT 1 bedroom Villa for January 2013.  I still am shocked that we might be a DVC member and ready to book for our first stay in 2013.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

FYI... a loaded HHI 400 pt. contract just passed at $29/pt.......


----------



## lovin'fl

BWV Dreamin said:


> FYI... a loaded HHI 400 pt. contract just passed at $29/pt.......



OMG...I wish it were me.  But, at least, mine should pass at $50/point.


----------



## lovin'fl

Cinderella1122 said:


> I just got back from Disney on Tuesday! My last re-sale took about 20 days to pass ROFR, so i'm expecting about the same. However my 20th day will be X-Mas day, so it could be after the new year. I'm in no hurry. My new contract has a FEB UY, so by the time I close, I'll have a fresh 2012 batch of points.



I'm in no hurry either.  We don't plan to use the points until 2013.  How was the weather and crowds at Disney?  Hope you had a nice trip.


----------



## lovin'fl

bigtony777 said:


> we made it through yesterday!  290 points, feb, at bwv for $57 per point.  The contract had 70 points banked from 2010, 290 points banked from 2011 and all 290 points for 2012.  It took 29 days for us.  I hope it goes much more quickly for those that have recently submitted.





mickeyplanner said:


> thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread, it helped us out tremendously
> 
> only after a week of starting to look seriously at resales, we had an offer accepted last night.  Now i am waiting to get the contract today to start our next step.
> 
> The details are:
> 110 blt uy dec. At $87 point
> all 2011 points (110), seller paying mf for 2011,
> all 2012 points (110), us paying for mf
> 
> now let's up we pass disney and everything goes in a timely manner, that we will be able to book in february at the 11 month window for blt 1 bedroom villa for january 2013.  I still am shocked that we might be a dvc member and ready to book for our first stay in 2013.



congrats!!!


----------



## Cinderella1122

lovin'fl said:


> I'm in no hurry either.  We don't plan to use the points until 2013.  How was the weather and crowds at Disney?  Hope you had a nice trip.



Just lovely during the day and very chilly at night. I really wanted to use the ice cream bar at the wishes dessert party last Friday, but the coffee was more tempting.


----------



## mickeyplanner

That is unbelievable


----------



## Donald is #1

cropper, raftislander, MDFan, Clemson Fan, AStamm, discorsner, achang2001, bigtony777, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

mickeyplanner, good luck with your contract! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
*AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales*
*achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)*




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
*discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)*
*bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
*anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
*cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity*
*MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
*raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity*
*Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity *


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
*mickeyplanner------- 110 BLT (Dec) $87, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf *



*WAITING - BWV:*
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mickeyplanner

Thanks for the pixie dust, our offer went to Disney today.  I will keep you posted.  Our contract has a tentative closing for February 2012.  Just in time for me to book at 11 months at BLT for January 2013, if all goes well.


----------



## Cinderella1122

Almost half way through the ROFR process, I hope. Tomorrow marks day 15 since my contract was sent to Disney.

I added BLT to my siggy in hopes of some pixie dust


----------



## lovin'fl

How do you guys get the home resort things in you siggy?

Edit to add: I figured it out.


----------



## Donald is #1

mickeyplanner, thanks for the update! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
mickeyplanner------- 110 BLT (Dec) $87, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/19)



*WAITING - BWV:*
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Cinderella1122

Today marks day 20! Hopefully I will hear back some point this week!


Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## WillJenDisney

Our 214 points passed ROFR last week!  

I should've looked at this thread earlier as it looks like we overpaid and potentially could have saved some money up front, but oh well, thrilled to have it!


----------



## Donald is #1

WillJenDisney, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
*WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity



*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
mickeyplanner------- 110 BLT (Dec) $87, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/19)



*WAITING - BWV:*
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## lovin'fl

WillJenDisney said:


> Our 214 points passed ROFR last week!
> 
> I should've looked at this thread earlier as it looks like we overpaid and potentially could have saved some money up front, but oh well, thrilled to have it!



Congrats!  When did you go to ROFR? 

Today has been 3 weeks for us...shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## delaneyc52

Just put in an offer for 25 pts (April) at SSR.     This is my first time buying resale, so we'll see how it goes.   Asking price was 79 which I thought high so my offer was low ..70.. but not as low as I've seen them go.    My other contracts are April use year so an additional 25 pts will give us more wiggle room.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Donald is #1

delaneyc52, good luck with your contract! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)





*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*


*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)




*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity




*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
mickeyplanner------- 110 BLT (Dec) $87, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/19)



*WAITING - BWV:*
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
*delaneyc52-----  25 SSR (Apr) $70, member*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Joey7295

I just realized that I am at day 35.  They must be off for the holidays.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Well, we found a better offer.  So we canceled our contract for 110 BLT points at $87 a point.  WE are now finalizing the contract to go to Disney for 200 BLT Points with a December Use Year at $84 a point.  Seller paid for 2011 points (all 200 available to us) then we will pay for all other years (all 200 per year available).  Now let's hope Disney give the OK before February so we can book at the 11 month window for January 2013.


----------



## uriel12

Contract signed 12/27/11.  Sent to Disney for ROFR.
Saratoga Springs (300) Mar $47.50 / pp - All 2010 , All 2011, All 2012. Buyer pays closing and 2012 Dues.
Working with Sharon at Fidelity.  I had read about Sharon and she is absolutely awesome!  I highly recommend her.


----------



## busybethie

uriel12 said:


> Contract signed 12/27/11.  Sent to Disney for ROFR.
> Saratoga Springs (300) Mar $47.50 / pp - All 2010 , All 2011, All 2012. Buyer pays closing and 2012 Dues.
> Working with Sharon at Fidelity.  I had read about Sharon and she is absolutely awesome!  I highly recommend her.



Hi.  I have been reading these boards intently since we returned from Disney a few weeks ago.  We purchased direct through DVC 160 point for SSR what they were offering while we were down there.  Came home, started reading here, decided it was too much and that we needed more points.  We cancelled the DVC contract with Disney and put in an offer with Timeshare for 250 points with Dec UY/250 points from 2011 and 7 points from 2010.   we would pay MF for 2012.  Our offer was accepted at $53 per point.  After reading through all of this info again, I am second guessing myself and am all worried that I paid too much.  There are five of us so I wanted a home resort that would fit five in a one bedroom and like gardens/etc.  I liked SSR very much but as of right now, five will not fit with a bed.  I am soo concerned about getting the best deal but maybe I jumped in too soon.  Our contract is now being looked over by Disney.  Did I pay too much or am I just about right and I should let it go and quite worrying about it.  I am fretting of this all of the time!!!! 

Thanks.

Beth


----------



## busybethie

Also, where are all of these contracts with these low prices.  I have looked on Fidelity listed and Timeshare store listings.   How do I get something this low?  Thanks.

Beth


----------



## Brian Noble

> After reading through all of this info again, I am second guessing myself and am all worried that I paid too much.


You might have wrung a few extra dollars out of the deal, but you are within spitting distance.  Don't sweat it.



> Also, where are all of these contracts with these low prices.


The listings are (a) asking prices, not selling prices, and (b) for contracts that have not yet sold.  If you are looking for something specific, it is best to let the various brokers know so that they can get in touch with you when they see something.


----------



## busybethie

Brian Noble said:


> You might have wrung a few extra dollars out of the deal, but you are within spitting distance.  Don't sweat it.
> 
> 
> The listings are (a) asking prices, not selling prices, and (b) for contracts that have not yet sold.  If you are looking for something specific, it is best to let the various brokers know so that they can get in touch with you when they see something.



Thanks.  Just worried that I have paid too much.  Kind of like buying a computer--as soon as your buy it, it is not the current one.  They were asking $55 a point and they quickly accepted $53.  Just looking through listings, I am "always" seeing something else better.   

We want to go this June so that made have the points available now  something we considered.  Just thinking I should have went lower than $53.  

thanks.

Beth


----------



## 77kool

busybethie said:


> Hi.  I have been reading these boards intently since we returned from Disney a few weeks ago.  We purchased direct through DVC 160 point for SSR what they were offering while we were down there.  Came home, started reading here, decided it was too much and that we needed more points.  We cancelled the DVC contract with Disney and put in an offer with Timeshare for 250 points with Dec UY/250 points from 2011 and 7 points from 2010.   we would pay MF for 2012.  Our offer was accepted at $53 per point.  After reading through all of this info again, I am second guessing myself and am all worried that I paid too much.  There are five of us so I wanted a home resort that would fit five in a one bedroom and like gardens/etc.  I liked SSR very much but as of right now, five will not fit with a bed.  I am soo concerned about getting the best deal but maybe I jumped in too soon.  Our contract is now being looked over by Disney.  Did I pay too much or am I just about right and I should let it go and quite worrying about it.  I am fretting of this all of the time!!!!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Beth



You do know that SSR only fits 4 in a one bedroom.  OKW, BLT, & AKV are the only resorts at WDW that can fit 5 in a one bedroom.


----------



## mickeyplanner

busybethie said:


> Hi.  I have been reading these boards intently since we returned from Disney a few weeks ago.  We purchased direct through DVC 160 point for SSR what they were offering while we were down there.  Came home, started reading here, decided it was too much and that we needed more points.  We cancelled the DVC contract with Disney and put in an offer with Timeshare for 250 points with Dec UY/250 points from 2011 and 7 points from 2010.   we would pay MF for 2012.  Our offer was accepted at $53 per point.  After reading through all of this info again, I am second guessing myself and am all worried that I paid too much.  There are five of us so I wanted a home resort that would fit five in a one bedroom and like gardens/etc.  I liked SSR very much but as of right now, five will not fit with a bed.  I am soo concerned about getting the best deal but maybe I jumped in too soon.  Our contract is now being looked over by Disney.  Did I pay too much or am I just about right and I should let it go and quite worrying about it.  I am fretting of this all of the time!!!!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Beth



When did you sign your contract?  Remember you have 10 days to cancel if you are not comfortable with the price or the room set up as SSR being your home resort.


----------



## busybethie

Thank you for your replies.  I left out that we placed a bid on points at OKW which will house five in a one bedroom.  OKW generally has the lowest point use from what I can see and I am sure that we will need to move up to a two bedroom at some point.  I don't care about being located near a park.  We enjoy the boat available to DD.  Our favorite resort is PO so this will be similar to that as would SSR.   I know if it passes ROFF through Disney, we can still cancel before 10 days but then starting over and then maybe it not passing/etc.  DH says to STOP looking but I can't help myself. I would like to end up with 300 points at some point.  I had another agent from a different agency say they can get me a contact with a "motivated seller" for $50 at OKW.  Ok, what now?  Just forget about it all?????HAH  

Thanks!!

Beth


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> 150 pts BWV Dec UY, $55/pt, buyer and seller split closing closing and seller pays 2011 MFs
> 2011-300pts, 12-150



Just found out that I passed today.


----------



## Joey7295

Now I am still waiting on my 2 AKV contracts.  I'm on day 36.


----------



## Donald is #1

mickeyplanner, uriel12, busybethie, good luck with your contracts! 

Joey7295, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
*Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)





*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*


*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)




*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity




*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
*mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf *


*WAITING - BWV:*
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
delaneyc52-----  25 SSR (Apr) $70, member
*uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27) Fidelity*
*busybethie------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 7 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays '12 mf*

*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Just found out that the 400 pt. HHI contract at $29/pt was ROFR'd..... However well past the 30 day mark. It is being challenged...


----------



## Donald is #1

busybethie said:


> Thank you for your replies.  I left out that we placed a bid on points at OKW which will house five in a one bedroom.  OKW generally has the lowest point use from what I can see and I am sure that we will need to move up to a two bedroom at some point.  I don't care about being located near a park.  We enjoy the boat available to DD.  Our favorite resort is PO so this will be similar to that as would SSR.   I know if it passes ROFF through Disney, we can still cancel before 10 days but then starting over and then maybe it not passing/etc.  DH says to STOP looking but I can't help myself. I would like to end up with 300 points at some point.  I had another agent from a different agency say they can get me a contact with a "motivated seller" for $50 at OKW.  Ok, what now?  Just forget about it all?????HAH
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Beth





busybethie said:


> Hi.  I have been reading these boards intently since we returned from Disney a few weeks ago.  We purchased direct through DVC 160 point for SSR what they were offering while we were down there.  Came home, started reading here, decided it was too much and that we needed more points.  We cancelled the DVC contract with Disney and put in an offer with Timeshare for 250 points with Dec UY/250 points from 2011 and 7 points from 2010.   we would pay MF for 2012.  Our offer was accepted at $53 per point.  After reading through all of this info again, I am second guessing myself and am all worried that I paid too much.  There are five of us so I wanted a home resort that would fit five in a one bedroom and like gardens/etc.  I liked SSR very much but as of right now, five will not fit with a bed.  I am soo concerned about getting the best deal but maybe I jumped in too soon.  Our contract is now being looked over by Disney.  Did I pay too much or am I just about right and I should let it go and quite worrying about it.  I am fretting of this all of the time!!!!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Beth



Sorry, I am a tad confused.  So do you have 2 contracts out for ROFR?


----------



## busybethie

Hi.  We have ONE contract now in ROFF for OKW.  Sorry for the confusion.  Had a different agency contact me today regarding a different contract for OKW for supposively a seller willing to accept $50 a point.  Thanks.

Beth


----------



## BWV Dreamin

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just found out that the 400 pt. HHI contract at $29/pt was ROFR'd..... However well past the 30 day mark. It is being challenged...



After a letter was sent to Disney about ROFR happening past the 30 day mark, Disney rescinded the ROFR and passed the contract on to the buyer......wow!


----------



## Brian Noble

> Now I am still waiting on my 2 AKV contracts. I'm on day 36.





> a letter was sent to Disney about ROFR happening past the 30 day mark



Interesting.  I wonder how many other decisions are coming "late", and whether or not other parties are calling Disney on it.


----------



## pchivvy

I have signed up for two contracts to go to ROFR, one for AKL x 200 points @$63per point, and one for 175 points at BWV @ $50 per point. Fingers crossed they pass ROFR.


----------



## Cinderella1122

Tomorrow is my 30 day mark. I'm getting antsy.


----------



## Disney Realtor

We just went to disney for ROFR on 
OKW (2057)
210pts @ $59/pt

Our first contract, really excited!!!


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> 2 seperate identical contracts for a total of 320 points
> 
> 160 pts AKV Aug UY, $52/pt, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2011 MFs
> 2011-160 pts, 12-160



Got in contact with Sharon at Fidelity and found out that I actually passed on 12/21.  I was never contacted but I am glad to find out I passed over a week ago.  I am that much closer to closing.


----------



## delaneyc52

delaneyc52 said:


> Just put in an offer for 25 pts (April) at SSR.     This is my first time buying resale, so we'll see how it goes.   Asking price was 79 which I thought high so my offer was low ..70.. but not as low as I've seen them go.    My other contracts are April use year so an additional 25 pts will give us more wiggle room.  Fingers crossed!


Seller declined my offer and I will not be countering.   After looking at the prices here, I think 70 was a pretty good offer for SSR.  Oh well....I'm in no hurry so I'll just keep looking!!!!


----------



## delaneyc52

I've had good conversations with the Timeshare Store and they are really the folks I want to do business with.   However, my last offer as you can see above here was through ********* only because they had a small amount of points with the use year I needed.  My question is has anyone used ********* and would you recommend them?   Just want to know for future reference since I'm determined to get a small points contract.


----------



## lovin'fl

Cinderella1122 said:


> Tomorrow is my 30 day mark. I'm getting antsy.



Today is my 25 day mark...Monday will be 4 weeks....ughhhh!  I thought it would go through a bit faster, but am kind of glad it's going slow...more time to compile the funds.


----------



## mickeyplanner

delaneyc52 said:


> I've had good conversations with the Timeshare Store and they are really the folks I want to do business with.   However, my last offer as you can see above here was through ********* only because they had a small amount of points with the use year I needed.  My question is has anyone used ********* and would you recommend them?   Just want to know for future reference since I'm determined to get a small points contract.



Our last two offers were through the forbidden company.  I did Kearney a lot from Robert at the timeshare store and would have wanted him to get our business but none if their sellers liked our offers.


----------



## Donald is #1

BWV Dreamin, busybethie, delaneyc52, thanks for the update! 

pchivvy, Disney Realtor, good luck with your contracts! 

Joey7295, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
*Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)*
*Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)*





*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)





*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*


*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)




*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity




*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf 
*pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf 


*WAITING - BWV:*
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts
*pchivvy------- 175 BWV (???) $50*


*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
*busybethie--- 250 OKW (???) $???*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS
*Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (???) $59, non-member*We just went  


*WAITING - SSR:*
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27) Fidelity


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Debbie Jean

ROFR went to Disney on 12/27
150 BWV (Sept) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, member, Fidelity


----------



## BillandChris

Been traveling over the last few weeks, so haven't been able to post.  We closed on Dec 28, and now waiting to get the points in our account:

270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer paid closing, seller pays '11 mf 

The Timeshare Store made everything a smooth process!


----------



## ravenwarrior24

My wife and I just made it through the ROFR process.  Disney got back to us in less than 3 weeks with the answer.


----------



## lovin'fl

Today is day 27 and still counting.


----------



## thejamester

AKL, 55 pts, June (UY) $70 pp, seller to pay 2012 dues, buyer to pay closing costs.  Submitted 12/24 to ROFR.


----------



## 77kool

thejamester said:


> AKL, 55 pts, June (UY) $70 pp, seller to pay 2012 dues, buyer to pay closing costs.  Submitted 12/24 to ROFR.



Good Luck!


----------



## zeferjen

Newbie over here on the DVC boards. I have been reading quite a bit. Thanks so much for all of the information here.

So excited! My SSR contract is going to Disney tonight. 

SSR, 150 points, Dec UY. There are 90 2010 points, 150 2011 points, and all points coming in December. We paid $60/pt, plus 2012 fees and Seller paid closing costs. I know it is a tad higher than some contracts here, but this is the perfect contract for us. 

Hopefully everything will be all set for our first DVC trip on March 25th! Right now we are booked with cash, but I hope to cancel that reservation and rebook as an owner. 

Sorry for all the exclamation points, I am just so excited!!!


----------



## thejamester

77kool said:


> Good Luck!



Thanks!  Hopefully, I can close this time; sellers didn't respond in a timely manner on last deal.  Thanks again!


----------



## mickeyplanner

zeferjen said:


> Newbie over here on the DVC boards. I have been reading quite a bit. Thanks so much for all of the information here.
> 
> So excited! My SSR contract is going to Disney tonight.
> 
> SSR, 150 points, Dec UY. There are 90 2010 points, 150 2011 points, and all points coming in December. We paid $60/pt, plus 2012 fees and Seller paid closing costs. I know it is a tad higher than some contracts here, but this is the perfect contract for us.
> 
> Hopefully everything will be all set for our first DVC trip on March 25th! Right now we are booked with cash, but I hope to cancel that reservation and rebook as an owner.
> 
> Sorry for all the exclamation points, I am just so excited!!!



Goos luck, I was wondering if it was possible to close by march and have membership cards in hand?  We have an offer in to Disney too and have a march trip planned.  We won't be staying as a dvc member but  would like to look into tables in wonderland


----------



## Kate3456

Feb 250 OKW (2042) all 2011 pts banked.  Seller pays mf, buyer pays closing costs.  $48/pt ROFR'd.


----------



## icydog

Kate3456 said:


> Feb 250 OKW (2042) all 2011 pts banked.  Seller pays mf, buyer pays closing costs.  $48/pt ROFR'd.




Too bad. I'm sorry you didn't get your contract.  I'm sure there's a contract out there with your name on it.  Be patient.  Many people are ROFR'd the first time out!


----------



## icydog

thejamester said:


> Thanks!  Hopefully, I can close this time; sellers didn't respond in a timely manner on last deal.  Thanks again!


GOOD LUCK


----------



## Joey7295

Kate3456 said:


> Feb 250 OKW (2042) all 2011 pts banked.  Seller pays mf, buyer pays closing costs.  $48/pt ROFR'd.



I had 2 OKW contracts ROFRd.  They seem to be buying back alot of OKW and not letting them get through too lowly priced.


----------



## zeferjen

mickeyplanner said:


> Goos luck, I was wondering if it was possible to close by march and have membership cards in hand?  We have an offer in to Disney too and have a march trip planned.  We won't be staying as a dvc member but  would like to look into tables in wonderland



It sounds like I will be cutting it close, but most people are reporting 6-8 weeks total. I am thinking we will be able to get a studio or 1 br somewhere, as long as we are not picky. Fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## lovin'fl

Well, today is day 29 (with no word yet) in the ROFR process for me.  Those of you just making offers and/or going to ROFR...it looks like you can count on it being close to 8 weeks total for the whole process.  Sorry to say.


----------



## lisa3635

lovin'fl said:


> Well, today is day 29 (with no word yet) in the ROFR process for me.  Those of you just making offers and/or going to ROFR...it looks like you can count on it being close to 8 weeks total for the whole process.  Sorry to say.



I'm pretty close to that, I think mine was submitted 12/7.  Maybe they are trying to make it inconvenient to buy resale by ROFR taking so long.


----------



## Cinderella1122

I'm on day 29. I hope I hear something soon!


----------



## mickeyplanner

lovin'fl said:


> Well, today is day 29 (with no word yet) in the ROFR process for me.  Those of you just making offers and/or going to ROFR...it looks like you can count on it being close to 8 weeks total for the whole process.  Sorry to say.



How long after that would you expect to receive membership cards?


----------



## lovin'fl

mickeyplanner said:


> How long after that would you expect to receive membership cards?



I think about a month from when we pass ROFR...it's like 2 weeks to close and 2 weeks more to be able to book using the points. Edited to add: Oh, I just saw that you're wanting your membership cards for your March trip so that you can get the TIW card (great idea by the way...we just used TIW and it was cheaper than doing the DDP).  I am not sure, but I think the cards come later.  If I remember correctly from 2006, when we first purchased DVC, the cards came a while after we closed (we could call and book using our points way before our cards arrived).  But, that was just my experience in 2006.  You can get TIW card over the phone, before your trip...I am pretty sure.  Maybe they just need your membership #.

We're now thinking about booking a trip using our new HHI points for Aug 19th week.  I don't think we'll make it before the 7 month window opens up...and HHI is tough to get in the 7 month window.


----------



## Donald is #1

Debbie Jean, thejamester, zeferjen, good luck with your contracts! 

Kate3456, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)





*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
*BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)





*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*


*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
*Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity




*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf 
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63
*thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24)*

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf 


*WAITING - BWV:*
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (???) $50
*Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27) member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
busybethie--- 250 OKW (???) $???


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS
Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (???) $59, non-member


*WAITING - SSR:*
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27) Fidelity
*zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)*



*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## horselover

mickeyplanner said:


> Goos luck, I was wondering if it was possible to close by march and have membership cards in hand?  We have an offer in to Disney too and have a march trip planned.  We won't be staying as a dvc member but  would like to look into tables in wonderland





lovin'fl said:


> I think about a month from when we pass ROFR...it's like 2 weeks to close and 2 weeks more to be able to book using the points. Edited to add: Oh, I just saw that you're wanting your membership cards for your March trip so that you can get the TIW card (great idea by the way...we just used TIW and it was cheaper than doing the DDP).  I am not sure, but I think the cards come later.  If I remember correctly from 2006, when we first purchased DVC, the cards came a while after we closed (we could call and book using our points way before our cards arrived).  But, that was just my experience in 2006.  You can get TIW card over the phone, before your trip...I am pretty sure.  Maybe they just need your membership #.



The cards do usually come a few weeks after you're in the system officially.  You might have a shot of getting them before your March trip.  Just as an FYI as of now you can only get the TIW if you are an AP holder or FL resident.  DVC announced that members would get that perk but they have given no timeframe for that so it may or may not happen by your March trip.  Also you need to purchase the TIW card at guest relations at any park.  You can't purchase over the phone.  They need to see your id & AP (until DVC option comes into play).  Good luck to you.  I hope your closing goes quickly.


----------



## lisa3635

I just found out I passed.  Wonder if Fidelity had received notification earlier b/c I sent an email and about an hour later got a "Congratulations you passed" email.  

lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity


----------



## zeferjen

lisa3635 said:


> I just found out I passed.



 Congratulations!


----------



## lovin'fl

lisa3635 said:


> I just found out I passed.  Wonder if Fidelity had received notification earlier b/c I sent an email and about an hour later got a "Congratulations you passed" email.
> 
> lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
> lisa3635------- 50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity



Congrats!!!!  When was it submitted for ROFR?  Mine was submitted 30 days ago.  I may send an e-mail to check on the status.


----------



## Joey7295

lisa3635 said:


> I just found out I passed.  Wonder if Fidelity had received notification earlier b/c I sent an email and about an hour later got a "Congratulations you passed" email.
> 
> lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity
> lisa3635------- 50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf, member, Fidelity



Congratulations!  When was it submitted?  I did not find out I passed on one of my contracts purchased through Fidelity until I asked on 12/29 and was told that I passed on 12/21.


----------



## lovin'fl

horselover said:


> The cards do usually come a few weeks after you're in the system officially.  You might have a shot of getting them before your March trip.  Just as an FYI as of now you can only get the TIW if you are an AP holder or FL resident.  DVC announced that members would get that perk but they have given no timeframe for that so it may or may not happen by your March trip.  Also you need to purchase the TIW card at guest relations at any park.  You can't purchase over the phone.  They need to see your id & AP (until DVC option comes into play).  Good luck to you.  I hope your closing goes quickly.



I was told by a CM that I could get TIW over the phone, but she suggested I wait until we arrived at WDW to get the longest use out of it (14 months from time of purchase).  Maybe that CM had it wrong.  And, yes, as of right now you have to have an AP.  I wonder when they will put the TIW perk into effect.


----------



## lisa3635

lovin'fl said:


> congrats!!!!  When was it submitted for rofr?  Mine was submitted 30 days ago.  I may send an e-mail to check on the status.



12/7/11


----------



## lovin'fl

lisa3635 said:


> 12/7/11



Uggghhhh!  Mine was submitted 12/5/11.  I just sent e-mail to my broker and got an automated response that he's out of the office until 1/6/12.

Edited to add: Just got e-mail from another person at TTS that congratulates me on passing ROFR...yay!!!  I wonder when it really passed...I bet it was a few days ago.


----------



## zeferjen

lovin'fl said:


> Edited to add: Just got e-mail from another person at TTS that congratulates me on passing ROFR...yay!!!  I wonder when it really passed...I bet it was a few days ago.



Yeah! Good news on this board today!


----------



## lovin'fl

lovin'fl said:


> Uggghhhh!  Mine was submitted 12/5/11.  I just sent e-mail to my broker and got an automated response that he's out of the office until 1/6/12.
> 
> Edited to add: Just got e-mail from another person at TTS that congratulates me on passing ROFR...yay!!!  I wonder when it really passed...I bet it was a few days ago.



Just found out that it was actually waived today.


----------



## Cinderella1122

I passed today too! 30 days exactly.

I also sent an e-mail and a few hours later received my congrats! Weird!

BLT..50 pts...FEB UY...$99pp...80 pts on 2/1/12...buyer paid closing costs...seller paid dues.


----------



## Bobobob

Happy day!  Passed at just about the 30 day mark.  

200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf


----------



## lovin'fl

Cinderella1122 said:


> I passed today too! 30 days exactly.
> 
> I also sent an e-mail and a few hours later received my congrats! Weird!
> 
> BLT..50 pts...FEB UY...$99pp...80 pts on 2/1/12...buyer paid closing costs...seller paid dues.





Bobobob said:


> Happy day!  Passed at just about the 30 day mark.
> 
> 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf



Congrats to you guys too!!!  Now lets see how long it takes to close.  I am wanting to book at HHI for Aug19-24 and would love to do so before the 7 month window opens up...not likely though.


----------



## Disney Realtor

Wow!  A lot of good activity yesterday!  Congrats to all those who passed!


----------



## lovin'fl

You guys that also heard that you passed ROFR a few days ago...did you get your closing docs yet?  I have not and noticed they mentioned, in e-mail, that it would be 10 days to get them...really...that long?  I've read on the boards, several posts, where folks say they were signing their docs and getting their cert. check the day after they passed ROFR.  I wasn't in a hurry because we weren't going to use the points this year, but now we want to.


----------



## joanndisney

I have been notified that we closed, just waiting for points to show up.

SS
220 Pts
51.50
Feb UY
All 2011, All 2012, 
Fidelity


----------



## lovin'fl

joanndisney said:


> I have been notified that we closed, just waiting for points to show up.
> 
> SS
> 220 Pts
> 51.50
> Feb UY
> All 2011, All 2012,
> Fidelity



Congrats!!!  When did you pass ROFR?  Just wondering how long until I close.  Thanks!  Oh...and WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## zeferjen

joanndisney said:


> I have been notified that we closed, just waiting for points to show up.
> 
> SS
> 220 Pts
> 51.50
> Feb UY
> All 2011, All 2012,
> Fidelity



Congratulations!


----------



## joanndisney

lovin'fl said:


> Congrats!!!  When did you pass ROFR?  Just wondering how long until I close.  Thanks!  Oh...and WELCOME HOME!!!



Hi... 

We were notified our file was sent to ROFR on 11/28
We were notified we made it through ROFR on 12/21
THEN ALL THE HOLIDAYS HAPPENED 
Our check was received by the title company on 12/29
I was notified today 1/6 that the file has been closed by the title company.

Thanks this is our 2nd DVC contract


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

joanndisney said:


> I have been notified that we closed, just waiting for points to show up.
> 
> SS
> 220 Pts
> 51.50
> Feb UY
> All 2011, All 2012,
> Fidelity



Congrats!  We put in an offer with Fidelity today, now just waiting to hear back.


----------



## lovin'fl

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Congrats!  We put in an offer with Fidelity today, now just waiting to hear back.





Good luck!!!


----------



## luckyman_apd

Our offer was accepted yesterday, we are singing the Contract tonight. 125 BLT June use year.  We are getting lots of banked points as well . I will let you know when it passes ROFR and can't wait to book our November trip.


----------



## lovin'fl

luckyman_apd said:


> Our offer was accepted yesterday, we are singing the Contract tonight. 125 BLT June use year.  We are getting lots of banked points as well . I will let you know when it passes ROFR and can't wait to book our November trip.



Yay!!!  I wish you a speedy ROFR.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Finally the seller signed our contract and it went to Disney on Friday 1/6/12


----------



## lisa3635

lovin'fl said:


> You guys that also heard that you passed ROFR a few days ago...did you get your closing docs yet?  I have not and noticed they mentioned, in e-mail, that it would be 10 days to get them...really...that long?  I've read on the boards, several posts, where folks say they were signing their docs and getting their cert. check the day after they passed ROFR.  I wasn't in a hurry because we weren't going to use the points this year, but now we want to.



I haven't, Fidelity told me about a week.


----------



## Cinderella1122

It sure is taking some time to get the closing paperwork.....


----------



## lovin'fl

Cinderella1122 said:


> It sure is taking some time to get the closing paperwork.....



I know.  I thought a day or 2 and we'd have it.  I hope we get it early next week.  I am wanting to book a vaction on January 19 for August 19th week...I will have to borrow 2013 points from my current OKW contract and then bank my 75 2012 HHI points on the new contract.


----------



## MSUmom

I am getting excited for everyone just reading about the contracts passing!!   I actually put in two different contracts.   After reading everything here I may not have gotten the best price available but I am still pleased with my choices.   I went through The Timeshare Store with 150 SSR Oct UY for $65 2010 points banked, 2011 points and all 2012.   It went to Disney on December 23.   My other contract was 25 AKV Nov UY $84 with 2010 points banked, 2011 points, and all 2012.   I am not sure if it went to Disney yet, I am using Rachel at Fidelity for this one.   I just emailed her to ask.   I am hoping to use points anywhere for my daughters who both have spring break together March 5.    

This is my first purchases and I am very excited!!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

MSUmom said:


> I am getting excited for everyone just reading about the contracts passing!!   I actually put in two different contracts.   After reading everything here I may not have gotten the best price available but I am still pleased with my choices.   I went through The Timeshare Store with 150 SSR Oct UY for $65 2010 points banked, 2011 points and all 2012.   It went to Disney on December 23.   My other contract was 25 AKV Nov UY $84 with 2010 points banked, 2011 points, and all 2012.   I am not sure if it went to Disney yet, I am using Rachel at Fidelity for this one.   I just emailed her to ask.   I am hoping to use points anywhere for my daughters who both have spring break together March 5.
> 
> This is my first purchases and I am very excited!!!!



Congrats and I wish you a speedy successful ROFR process.


----------



## lovin'fl

Yay...closing documents were just e-mailed to me.


----------



## Cinderella1122

lovin'fl said:


> Yay...closing documents were just e-mailed to me.



maybe that means mine are coming soon!


----------



## lovin'fl

Cinderella1122 said:


> maybe that means mine are coming soon!



I hope so!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

offer made on January 6th, 2012. I accepted as soon as I was called.

papers signed and returned on the 9th, was informed they were sent to Disney this morning on the 10th.

50 AKV points. All of 2012 points, buyer to pay closing costs and 2012 dues. $77 per point, they offered full asking price.

Didn't really want to sell them but they weren't mine and I couldn't buy them off my MIL.


----------



## luckyman_apd

Our purchase was officially submitted to DVC today. Offer was accepted Jan 6th, and all paperwork was signed and in last night.  Hopefully it'll be sooner rather than later!


----------



## pyrxtc

luckyman_apd said:


> Our purchase was officially submitted to DVC today. Offer was accepted Jan 6th, and all paperwork was signed and in last night.  Hopefully it'll be sooner rather than later!



Did you happen to buy 50 AKV points with a June use year ?? See my post above yours.


----------



## luckyman_apd

pyrxtc said:


> Did you happen to buy 50 AKV points with a June use year ?? See my post above yours.



Ha Ha! No, that is not me. We bought 125 BLT points with June use year.  Interestingly enough we are from NJ and the seller is in PA.  Just wish the wife wasn't so insistant on BLT as I would of bought SSR for much less


----------



## mickeyplanner

luckyman_apd said:


> Ha Ha! No, that is not me. We bought 125 BLT points with June use year.  Interestingly enough we are from NJ and the seller is in PA.  Just wish the wife wasn't so insistant on BLT as I would of bought SSR for much less



Did they accept your offer then?  And for what price?


----------



## lovin'fl

luckyman_apd said:


> Ha Ha! No, that is not me. We bought 125 BLT points with June use year.  Interestingly enough we are from NJ and the seller is in PA.  Just wish the wife wasn't so insistant on BLT as I would of bought SSR for much less



I'm with your wife...our older contract is at OKW and I wish it were BCV.  DH is happy to have the most points at OKW, but I wish we bought less points at BCV (we bought the OKW in 2006 and haven't been able to get into BCV since).  You'll be able to book whatever view you want at 11 months out.


----------



## Cinderella1122

Got my closing papers today!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

We made an offer on 50 points at OKW on 1/6.  Seller accepted our offer 1/9 and contract was mailed to us.  Signed contract and mailed it 2 day priority mail on 1/10!  Hoping we have no issues with ROFR!


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## a742246

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> We made an offer on 50 points at OKW on 1/6.  Seller accepted our offer 1/9 and contract was mailed to us.  Signed contract and mailed it 2 day priority mail on 1/10!  Hoping we have no issues with ROFR!



Good for you!!!!!!!


----------



## kaytieedid

We just got the email that we passed ROFR!!!!   
Our contract went to Disney on 12/16/11 so it took 3.5 weeks (26 days but who's counting?) to hear back.  

BWV ~ 171 pts ~ April UY ~ $50pp
112 banked '10 points 
342 points coming Apr '12 (171 banked from 2011)
we used Fidelity


----------



## lovin'fl

kaytieedid said:


> We just got the email that we passed ROFR!!!!
> Our contract went to Disney on 12/16/11 so it took 3.5 weeks (26 days but who's counting?) to hear back.
> 
> BWV ~ 171 pts ~ April UY ~ $50pp
> 112 banked '10 points
> 342 points coming Apr '12 (171 banked from 2011)
> we used Fidelity



Yay!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ike&Jakesmom

We just got the call that we passed ROFR!!  We are getting 420 points for 2012 with an April use year ( 210 contract with all 2011 points banked), price was $54 per point!  We used **********, but the contract was actually listed with Fidelity.


----------



## suemom2kay

Ike&Jakesmom said:


> We just got the call that we passed ROFR!!  We are getting 420 points for 2012 with an April use year ( 210 contract with all 2011 points banked), price was $54 per point!  We used **********, but the contract was actually listed with Fidelity.


What resort?


----------



## etemplet

Fidelity emailed me with a property that I was looking for with the number of points and use year as well.  We are signing the papers to night and faxing them over tomorrow.  75 Points, BWV, August use year.

Touchdowns Everyone !!


----------



## lovin'fl

etemplet said:


> Fidelity emailed me with a property that I was looking for with the number of points and use year as well.  We are signing the papers to night and faxing them over tomorrow.  75 Points, BWV, August use year.
> 
> Touchdowns Everyone !!



Score!!!  I like that contract too (I love BWV, it's my DH's favorite resort and August is soon to be one of our UYs).  I wish you a speedy ROFR and closing!!


----------



## Ike&Jakesmom

Sorry, my previous post I was a little too excited and left off some vital information!!  Our purchase is at OKW, it was submitted to Disney on 12/12 and we got the call today that it passed!!


----------



## magicaldisney

Passed ROFR for our add on: (submitted 12/12/11, passed 1/11/12)

160 AKV, Oct UY, 
160 '11 points, 160 '12 points, 160 '13 points
$65 per point
seller pays closing costs
buyer pays MF


----------



## lovin'fl

Ike&Jakesmom said:


> Sorry, my previous post I was a little too excited and left off some vital information!!  Our purchase is at OKW, it was submitted to Disney on 12/12 and we got the call today that it passed!!





magicaldisney said:


> Passed ROFR for our add on: (submitted 12/12/11, passed 1/11/12)
> 
> 160 AKV, Oct UY,
> 160 '11 points, 160 '12 points, 160 '13 points
> $65 per point
> seller pays closing costs
> buyer pays MF



Congrats!!!  Lots of passing ROFR lately.


----------



## Bradleyv1714

Hi all,

I was wondering as I have been keeping an eye on this thread for a while about contracts...

Today I made an offer on a 50pt Dec UY (does the uy really even make a difference?) contract at $70/pt it comes with the current points and next years points and so on... I wasn't sure what I should have said but I said that I would pay closing and the AD's for 2012, was that a bad idea? should I have made a different offer? 

The reason I ask is because I have noticed many posts on many threads about people paying for the pts and the AD's but not the closing or paying for the points and closing but not AD's.


----------



## Missyrose

Sent back my signed contract this afternoon, hopefully the sellers will do the same tonight or tomorrow and we'll be off to ROFR!

BWV 150 points (Sept. UY) -- 144 points from '11, 150 from '12
$50 per point, buyer pays MFs. Buyer and seller split closing.


----------



## lovin'fl

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering as I have been keeping an eye on this thread for a while about contracts...
> 
> Today I made an offer on a 50pt Dec UY (does the uy really even make a difference?) contract at $70/pt it comes with the current points and next years points and so on... I wasn't sure what I should have said but I said that I would pay closing and the AD's for 2012, was that a bad idea? should I have made a different offer?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I have noticed many posts on many threads about people paying for the pts and the AD's but not the closing or paying for the points and closing but not AD's.



What resort?  If it's a loaded contract, with all 2012 points, then you should pay the MFs...which is the case with your contract.  You then could have had the seller pay the closing costs (or 1/2 of them) or maybe offered a lower price/point.  I am about to close on a 25 point and a 50 point contract from the same seller.  I paid all CCs and MFs, but got a few $s off per point.  If it was already priced low, then you might not have gotten the seller to pay anything anyway.


----------



## lovin'fl

Missyrose said:


> Sent back my signed contract this afternoon, hopefully the sellers will do the same tonight or tomorrow and we'll be off to ROFR!
> 
> BWV 150 points (Sept. UY) -- 144 points from '11, 150 from '12
> $50 per point, buyer pays MFs. Buyer and seller split closing.



Wowza!!!  That's an awesome contract.  I wish you a speedy and successful ROFR.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Just heard back from Fidelity and our contract was sent to Disney today for ROFR!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering as I have been keeping an eye on this thread for a while about contracts...
> 
> Today I made an offer on a 50pt Dec UY (does the uy really even make a difference?) contract at $70/pt it comes with the current points and next years points and so on... I wasn't sure what I should have said but I said that I would pay closing and the AD's for 2012, was that a bad idea? should I have made a different offer?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I have noticed many posts on many threads about people paying for the pts and the AD's but not the closing or paying for the points and closing but not AD's.



I think for a small contract you did the right thing.  We just went to ROFR on a 50 point contract, and we offered to pay AD and Closing.  I found on the previous offers we made that smaller contracts WILL sell and pretty fast.  We made two previous offers before we found this one and each time the seller found a better offer with someone who offered either full price or to pay AD's and closing costs.
Our seller seemed pretty motivated.  We got 50pts at OKW listed at $60 per point, we offered $55 and to pay AD's and closing and our offers was accepted quickly. 
* Not sure if you have your heart set on the offer you made, but Fedility has another resale listed with our same seller at $60pt @ OKW, April UY.


----------



## Missyrose

lovin'fl said:


> Wowza!!!  That's an awesome contract.  I wish you a speedy and successful ROFR.



Thanks!  Just heard that the contract went to Disney today. Hopefully these next 30 days will speed right by!


----------



## Cinderella1122

I just finished my closing paperwork packet..Hope to get it into the mail today


----------



## etemplet

lovin'fl said:


> Score!!!  I like that contract too (I love BWV, it's my DH's favorite resort and August is soon to be one of our UYs).  I wish you a speedy ROFR and closing!!



Thanks !!  August doesn't seem to be a popular use year but it is perfect for us as we are going to stick to the cooler months.  We're gonna leave the summer WDW vacations to the youngsters.  My ice cream bar melts to fast anyway.     LOL


----------



## raftislander

Just sent in my closing paperwork on my VGC contract.  I have no complaints about Sharon at Fidelity but I would NEVER do business again with the title company they used.  My contract passed ROFR on December 18.  It took almost a month to get the closing paperwork and between 12/18/11 and 1/13/12 there were many frustrations and headaches.  The title company personnel do not understand community property laws and do not have a legal advisor -this does not make for a good combination. They also spouted of so much wrong information that it was hard to have faith in their work.  

Oh well- I just have to keep focus on the future and my first trip on my DVC points!


----------



## Donald is #1

lisa3635, lovin'fl, Cinderella1122, Bobobob, joanndisney, kaytieedid, Ike&Jakesmom, magicaldisney, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

etemplet, luckyman apd, MSUmom, Bradleyv1714, Crazy4Disney06, Missyrose, good luck with your contracts! 

mickeyplanner, thanks for the update! 

pyrxtc, good luck selling your contract! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
*Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4)* 
*magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
*Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
*BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS*
*kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
 *lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS*
*lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
*Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)





*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
*joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity*
*lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity*
*lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*


*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity




*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24)
*MSUmom------  25 AKV (Nov) $84, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, non-member, Fidelity*
*Bradleyv1714------  50 AKV (Dec) $70, buyer pays closing and mf*
*pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6)
*luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $xxx (sub 1/10)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (???) $50
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27) member
*etemplet--------  75 BWV (Aug) $xx  (sub 1/12) member, Fidelity*
*Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf* 


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
busybethie--- 250 OKW (???) $???
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (???) $?? (sub 1/13)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS
Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (???) $59, non-member


*WAITING - SSR:*
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27) Fidelity
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
*MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23) non-member, TTS*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
happyrebster------ 120 VGC (Feb) $92, 72 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Just updating :

We went to ROFR on 1/13, for a 50 point contract at OKW with an April UY.  Seller listed at $60 per point, we offered $55 and paying all closing costs and annual dues.  All 2012 points....used Fidelity.


----------



## Celestia

Our contract was just submitted to ROFR this morning!
250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing


----------



## sleepy jean

We just passed ROFR! 

We only became DVC members at BLT late last year and I already had the itch to add on after a year (is that too soon?).  We will soon be the proud owners of 100 points at BCV (Oct).  We are getting 87 2011 points (66 are in holding - hopefully we'll be able to plan a last minute trip and use them) and all 2012 points for $75 per point.  Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF.  The contract was submitted 12/19 and passed today.  Hopefully it won't be too long until we close!


----------



## busybethie

We passed!!!!!

We purchased 250 pts at OKW Dec UY at $53.  6 points from 2010, all 2011 and 2012 points.   We paid closing and MF for 2012.  

I never thought we would ever be able to do something like this!!  we are truly blessed.  Disney has given us wonderful memorys and I hope for many more.

Beth


----------



## zeferjen

sleepy jean said:


> We just passed ROFR!
> 
> We only became DVC members at BLT late last year and I already had the itch to add on after a year (is that too soon?).  We will soon be the proud owners of 100 points at BCV (Oct).  We are getting 87 2011 points (66 are in holding - hopefully we'll be able to plan a last minute trip and use them) and all 2012 points for $75 per point.  Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF.  The contract was submitted 12/19 and passed today.  Hopefully it won't be too long until we close!





busybethie said:


> We passed!!!!!
> 
> We purchased 250 pts at OKW Dec UY at $53.  6 points from 2010, all 2011 and 2012 points.   We paid closing and MF for 2012.
> 
> I never thought we would ever be able to do something like this!!  we are truly blessed.  Disney has given us wonderful memorys and I hope for many more.
> 
> Beth



Congratulations to you both!

Beth - when did your contract to go ROFR?


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Celestia said:


> Our contract was just submitted to ROFR this morning!
> 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing





sleepy jean said:


> We just passed ROFR!
> 
> We only became DVC members at BLT late last year and I already had the itch to add on after a year (is that too soon?).  We will soon be the proud owners of 100 points at BCV (Oct).  We are getting 87 2011 points (66 are in holding - hopefully we'll be able to plan a last minute trip and use them) and all 2012 points for $75 per point.  Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF.  The contract was submitted 12/19 and passed today.  Hopefully it won't be too long until we close!



Congrats to you both!  Hope I can report good news soon as well!


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats to everyone submitting, passing or closing lately!!!


----------



## MSUmom

Passed ROFR - 150 SSR $65 per point, all 2010, 2011 and 2012 points.  Went to Disney on December 23 came back today!!!!

Just have to get it closed to make reservations for my daughter's spring break trip March 4.


----------



## luckyman_apd

Just to update mine. After checking over my emails we submitted to Disney officially on Jan 10. It is 125 BLT pts, 94 2011 banked points, all 2012 points. Buyer is paying closing and MF for 2012. $95 per point.


----------



## busybethie

Our contract went to Disney on 12/19.  Thanks.

Beth


----------



## thejamester

Just passed ROFR today. 55 AKV (June UY) 70/pts. Sub 12/24


----------



## DVCconvert

waiting:

25 pt, OKW, Dec UY, 25 from '11 plus 25 coming in '12. Buyer pays MF's plus closing. $ 60 p/pt.


----------



## lovin'fl

I just got the 'Welcome Home...you just closed' e-mail.  Yay!


----------



## Missyrose

lovin'fl said:


> I just got the 'Welcome Home...you just closed' e-mail.  Yay!



Congrats!


----------



## Cinderella1122

lovin'fl said:


> I just got the 'Welcome Home...you just closed' e-mail.  Yay!



Congrats! I hope to be getting that soon enough! They just recieved my closing docs today.


After closing, will the points show up on my current DVC member profile on DVCMembers.com or will I have to create another user account?


----------



## GreatScottFamily

200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (submitted 12/21, passed 1/17)


----------



## ajseagles3

GreatScottFamily said:


> 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (submitted 12/21, passed 1/17)



Congratulations, great deal!


----------



## hsattler

Contract just sent to Disney for ROFR today:

60 points (BCV), June UY
60 '13 pts
$75 a point
buyer pays CC
seller pays '12 MF

Here's hoping for more points!


----------



## lovin'fl

Cinderella1122 said:


> Congrats! I hope to be getting that soon enough! They just recieved my closing docs today.
> 
> 
> After closing, will the points show up on my current DVC member profile on DVCMembers.com or will I have to create another user account?



If your new contract is the same UY as your old one, it will be all on one membership acount number.  If you bought a different UY, like we just did, it will be 2 seperate acounts.


----------



## ELMC

150 BWV Aug UY.  $52 pp buyer (me) pays closing and 2012 mf.  104 banked 2011 points, all 2012, 2013 points.

Submitted to ROFR 1/5.

This has been a very long month...


----------



## Missyrose

ELMC said:


> 150 BWV Aug UY.  $52 pp buyer (me) pays closing and 2012 mf.  104 banked 2011 points, all 2012, 2013 points.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR 1/5.
> 
> This has been a very long month...



I'm right there with you!



Missyrose said:


> Sent back my signed contract this afternoon, hopefully the sellers will do the same tonight or tomorrow and we'll be off to ROFR!
> 
> BWV 150 points (Sept. UY) -- 144 points from '11, 150 from '12
> $50 per point, buyer pays MFs. Buyer and seller split closing.



Hope you have a speedy and painless ROFR. Which broker did you use?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

We closed today!!!

OKW 26 points (expires 2042)  plus 26 banked from 2011
March UY
$59 per point and we (buyers) paid closing costs.
submitted to ROFR on 11/10/11
Passed ROFR on 11/30/11 and then had to wait what seemed like forever - apparently had something to do with an extra document seller needed to sign re: their waiver of the extension.


----------



## ELMC

Missyrose said:


> I'm right there with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a speedy and painless ROFR. Which broker did you use?



We used Fidelity.  You?  I saw your deal when you posted it earlier.  I thought I got a great deal and yours was even better!  Nicely done.  I think I'll be more aggressive with my offer when I eventually add on.


----------



## Missyrose

ELMC said:


> We used Fidelity.  You?  I saw your deal when you posted it earlier.  I thought I got a great deal and yours was even better!  Nicely done.  I think I'll be more aggressive with my offer when I eventually add on.


We used Sharon at Fidelity. This was the third contract we put an offer in on. You got a good deal too!


----------



## Cinderella1122

Just got the closing e-mail!


----------



## uriel12

uriel12 said:


> Contract signed 12/27/11.  Sent to Disney for ROFR.
> Saratoga Springs (300) Mar $47.50 / pp - All 2010 , All 2011, All 2012. Buyer pays closing and 2012 Dues.
> Working with Sharon at Fidelity.  I had read about Sharon and she is absolutely awesome!  I highly recommend her.



Received the email from Sharon this morning.  We passed ROFR!
Now I have to wait 1-2 weeks for estoppel letter and another 1-2 weeks to close.  I guess we'll be losing the 2010 banked points, but we passed!


----------



## Debbie Jean

I passed! 

So to update: 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27) member, passed ROFR 1/24

Waiting on the closing but the hard part is done


----------



## Joey7295

uriel12 said:


> Received the email from Sharon this morning.  We passed ROFR!
> Now I have to wait 1-2 weeks for estoppel letter and another 1-2 weeks to close.  I guess we'll be losing the 2010 banked points, but we passed!



Maybe you can get in a quick February trip


----------



## uriel12

Anyone have a link to rent out points?  We may be cutting it very close to losing 300 2010 banked points.  They expire 2/29/12.


----------



## Disney Realtor

Just got my email that I passed ROFR!

210 OKW (2057) (Feb) $59/pt, 386 2011/2012 pts, 118 2012 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24) non-member


Hope to close soon and book a week at Aulani!


----------



## disneybeachprincess

We are awaiting our first DVC contract to pass...the contract was signed within 48 hours of our offer/counter offer/final offer...bought resale since our home resort (HHI) is not available through Disney direct.

We saved so we could pay cash at closing & have been a Disney loving family since 1971 when the MK opened in Orlando, FL.

Can't wait to be DVC owners!!!  Wish us luck!!!  Hoping to close in early March if all goes well!!!


----------



## disneybeachprincess

Did your email come from Disney directly or the company you purchased from???  Just curious so I know what to look for!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## disneybeachprincess

uriel12 said:


> Anyone have a link to rent out points?  We may be cutting it very close to losing 300 2010 banked points.  They expire 2/29/12.


http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29   It is the 5th section down of the home page of the DVC section on the boards.  Hope this helps you!


----------



## Meriweather

Just got notice today that one of our newest additions passed ROFR today 

250 pts OKW................$49 (was holding my breathe on this one)

The other we just called on just went to Disney today, so hope to hear soon on that one.
(VGC..........130 pts.........$89)


----------



## uriel12

We received the email from the title company (Fidelity).  I did email Disney directly to ask for a status, but they would only tell me they had received the contract and had 30 days minimum to respond and to check with the title company.


----------



## uriel12

disneybeachprincess  - thank you so much for the link.  I'll educate myself for sure.


----------



## pchivvy

I also found out today that I had passed with my first DVC contract, weird how they all come through together. It took 24 days in total.

200 AKL points at $63 per point, 148 2011 points and all points intact thereafter. I pay Maintenance Fees, and seller pays closing costs.


Now, I just need to wait for my second contract come through and then I will be really happy!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Congrats to everyone passing ROFR!!  Our contract went to Disney on the 13th, so I have a few more weeks to wait!


----------



## Poolrat

uriel12 said:


> Received the email from Sharon this morning.  We passed ROFR!
> Now I have to wait 1-2 weeks for estoppel letter and another 1-2 weeks to close.  I guess we'll be losing the 2010 banked points, but we passed!



Once the points show up, call and talk to a CM.  I had points ready to expire and they "let me" bank them since I was a new owner.   Since your points were already banked, not sure what will happen but it doesn't hurt to ask. Especially if nothing is available to book.


----------



## luckyman_apd

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Congrats to everyone passing ROFR!!  Our contract went to Disney on the 13th, so I have a few more weeks to wait!



Mine went on the 10th, so maybe we'll find out the same day.


----------



## jekjones1558

Meriweather said:


> Just got notice today that one of our newest additions passed ROFR today
> 
> 250 pts OKW................$49 (was holding my breathe on this one)
> 
> The other we just called on just went to Disney today, so hope to hear soon on that one.
> (VGC..........130 pts.........$89)



Congrats on that bargain OKW contract, Nancy!  Hope you will soon be adding that 130 points at VGC to your list.


----------



## 1slowdaddy

We just passed ROFR!  BWV 270 points in Feb. 2012 with 270 banked from 2011!  We are now waiting for our second ROFR for 150 at BCV.


----------



## jekjones1558

1slowdaddy said:


> We just passed ROFR!  BWV 270 points in Feb. 2012 with 270 banked from 2011!  We are now waiting for our second ROFR for 150 at BCV.



Holy cow!  540 BWV points to play with right off the bat.  Have fun and congrats!


----------



## MrBean

Been looking at DVC for quite a while, but after discovering the deals in the resale market decided it was time to make the plunge.

250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13) non-member


----------



## AimKo

Our contract was submitted to Disney on 1/3/12...150pts at SSR  with 300pts ready for use 

I cannot wait to hear...its got to be soon right?!  Come on Disney....I have ressies to make!!!

Aim


----------



## quinnc19

I was just notified the contract was sent to ROFR!  80 BWV points (June UY) 58/point, 38 banked 2011 points and all going forward, buyer pays closing and buyer and seller split dues.


----------



## ms_minnie

My first DVC just went to ROFR today!  Bay Lake Tower, 160 pts!  Sooo excited!


----------



## Donald is #1

Crazy4Disney06, luckyman apd, thanks for the update! 

Celestia, DVCconvert, hsattler, ELMC, Meriweather, MrBean, AimKo, quinnc19, ms_minnie, good luck with your contracts! 

sleepy jean, busybethie, MSUmom, thejamester, GreatScottFamily, uriel12, Debbie Jean, Disney Realtor, Meriweather, pchivvy, 1slowdaddy, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
*thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)*
*GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17) *
*pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
*sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
*Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member*
*1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
*busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)*
*Meriweather------- 250 OKW (???) $49 (passed 1/24)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)

*Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member*




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
*MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS*
*uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*


*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity




*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
MSUmom------  25 AKV (Nov) $84, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, non-member, Fidelity
Bradleyv1714------  50 AKV (Dec) $70, buyer pays closing and mf
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17)*

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
*hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19) *


*WAITING - BLT:*
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10)
*ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (???) $?? (sub 1/25)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (???) $50
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf
*ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5)*
*quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)*

*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13)
*DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS


*WAITING - SSR:*
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
*AimKo-------- 150 SSR (???) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3)*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
*Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24)*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13) non-member *


----------



## AimKo

Forgot to add that my UY is December and we offered $66 pp...geesh...looking at some of the other deals, I kinda wished we'd bargained harder!  

Aimko


----------



## npcougar

100 points VWL (Sept) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf, sent for ROFR on Jan. 30th 2012.

Wish I could have gotten a better deal but I missed out on other similar contracts by having someone go with a full offering price bid.


----------



## Joey7295

2 small contracts both OKW with an Aug UY.
$55/pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MFs

25 pts, 25 banked 2010 points, 25 2011, 25 2012

45 pts, 45 banked 2010 points, 45 2011, 45 2012


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> 2 small contracts both OKW with an Aug UY.
> $55/pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MFs
> 
> 25 pts, 25 banked 2010 points, 25 2011, 25 2012
> 
> 45 pts, 45 banked 2010 points, 45 2011, 45 2012



These will hopefully be my first OKW points.  I was unsuccessful in my previous 2 attempts at purchasing OKW as both were ROFR'd.


----------



## nanamarge

Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me what the hold up is with Disney on ROFR?  I am sellling a VB  vacation club,  went to disney on 1/9  and have not heard back as of yet.  
THinking I may call the TImeshare store tomorrow to see what the holdup is.  
Anyone help?


----------



## Missyrose

nanamarge said:


> Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me what the hold up is with Disney on ROFR?  I am sellling a VB  vacation club,  went to disney on 1/9  and have not heard back as of yet.
> THinking I may call the TImeshare store tomorrow to see what the holdup is.
> Anyone help?



I've been tracking ROFRs for a bit now and it does look like Disney is using most of its 30-day period no matter whether they choose to ROFR or not. Most seem to be coming back in the 27-29 day range, a few have come earlier in the 22-25 day range. You've made it this far, should be any day in the next week.


----------



## Joey7295

nanamarge said:


> Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me what the hold up is with Disney on ROFR?  I am sellling a VB  vacation club,  went to disney on 1/9  and have not heard back as of yet.
> THinking I may call the TImeshare store tomorrow to see what the holdup is.
> Anyone help?



Disney has 30 days and you have only been waiting 21 days


----------



## luckyman_apd

AimKo said:


> Forgot to add that my UY is December and we offered $66 pp...geesh...looking at some of the other deals, I kinda wished we'd bargained harder!
> 
> Aimko



Ah, you cant get upset at that. If you paid a price you were comfortable with, that's all that matters. Each seller has there price, some are higher, some are lower. You never know what each persons reason for selling is, or how quickly they are looking to sell. Either way you saved a buddle over direct and that is what you should keep in mind. Hopefully you will hear soon. I have 10 more days to go.


----------



## Missyrose

luckyman_apd said:


> I have 10 more days to go.



Yay! Those of use who filed in the second week of January are almost there.  The waiting has been harder than I anticipated.


----------



## zeferjen

Finally made it through ROFR! 

This was submitted on 1/2. The wait was endless!


----------



## pchivvy

2nd contract passed ROFR today-

175 BWV points, 123 2011 points available, plus all 2012 etc. October use year. $50 per point.


----------



## pchivvy

Oops, duplicate post.


----------



## Missyrose

zeferjen said:


> Finally made it through ROFR!
> 
> This was submitted on 1/2. The wait was endless!





pchivvy said:


> 2nd contract passed ROFR today-
> 
> 175 BWV points, 123 2011 points available, plus all 2012 etc. October use year. $50 per point.



Congrats to you both! I hope closing goes smoothly and quickly for both of you.


----------



## disneybeachprincess

missyrose said:


> yay! Those of use who filed in the second week of january are almost there.  the waiting has been harder than i anticipated.


we went to rofr on january 16...when did you?  We are purchasing @ hhi...what resort are you choosing for your home?  Good luck


----------



## disneybeachprincess

zeferjen said:


> finally made it through rofr!
> 
> This was submitted on 1/2. The wait was endless!


congrats!!!  Welcome "almost" home!!!  GOOD LUCK ON A QUICK CLOSING!  WHERE IS YOUR HOME RESORT??  We are awaiting our approval ON HHI...sent in on january 16


----------



## AimKo

We made it thru ROFR....150 pts at SSR 

The wait was killer! We submitted on 1/3. 

For anyone who's gone thru recently....how long is the turn around time to close and get in the Disney system.  I really, really want to get a vacation on the calendar for May and its getting close!

Yippee

Aim


----------



## Missyrose

disneybeachprincess said:


> we went to rofr on january 16...when did you?  We are purchasing @ hhi...what resort are you choosing for your home?  Good luck



BWV 150 points Sept. UY, submitted on Jan. 13!


----------



## zeferjen

disneybeachprincess said:


> congrats!!!  Welcome "almost" home!!!  GOOD LUCK ON A QUICK CLOSING!  WHERE IS YOUR HOME RESORT??  We are awaiting our approval ON HHI...sent in on january 16



My home resort will be SSR  We bought 150 points and possibly will add on another 50 pt contract in the future. Good luck to you!


----------



## disneybeachprincess

Missyrose said:


> BWV 150 points Sept. UY, submitted on Jan. 13!


thanks...we will hear about the same time as you   i can't believe how anxious i am!  i just want to know already LOL!  i have heard it takes 3-4 weeks to close & then 7 days until Disney has your name in the system so you can make reservations.  good luck again


----------



## disneybeachprincess

zeferjen said:


> My home resort will be SSR  We bought 150 points and possibly will add on another 50 pt contract in the future. Good luck to you!


thanks much...cannot believe how long it seems to be taking!  LOL!  i have heard it takes 3-4 weeks to close & then 7 days until Disney has your name in the system so you can make reservations. good luck again


----------



## disneybeachprincess

AimKo said:


> We made it thru ROFR....150 pts at SSR
> 
> The wait was killer! We submitted on 1/3.
> 
> For anyone who's gone thru recently....how long is the turn around time to close and get in the Disney system.  I really, really want to get a vacation on the calendar for May and its getting close!
> 
> Yippee
> 
> Aim


I have heard about 3-4 weeks to close & then 7 days after closing until Disney has you in their system...good luck   You aren't waiting alone!!!  LOL


----------



## mickeyplanner

mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6)

I got a call from the forbidden company while I was  home for lunch and we passed...Disney accepted our offer.  

Kevin told me it should take about a week to get paperwork from the title company on closing.  So I transferred money today while we wait for the next step.  I am hoping we can book our January 2013 at the 11 month window in February 2012.

Here's hoping many of you find out today if Disney accepted your offers or not from the beginning of January.  Ours went to Disney on January 6 and we heard back today January 31 (25days later).


----------



## disneybeachprincess

Omg!  So happy for you!  I too am awaiting a call from kevin---my target date will be february 10 if we are approved @ 25 days like yours   wow...that is so exciting!  Congrats & good luck on a quick closing   woo hoo!!!


----------



## luckyman_apd

mickeyplanner said:


> mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6)
> 
> I got a call from the forbidden company while I was  home for lunch and we passed...Disney accepted our offer.
> 
> Kevin told me it should take about a week to get paperwork from the title company on closing.  So I transferred money today while we wait for the next step.  I am hoping we can book our January 2013 at the 11 month window in February 2012.
> 
> Here's hoping many of you find out today if Disney accepted your offers or not from the beginning of January.  Ours went to Disney on January 6 and we heard back today January 31 (25days later).



Great news! Since you were four days ahead of me, I should expect Friday right? Ha ha. We want to start planning for November. So hopefully closing goes quickly for us all.


----------



## nifferearly

We just passed today!  210 pts at SSR, June UY.  114 '10 pts, all '11 and '12 pts.  Seller pays '10 and '11 mf; submitted 1/6; Fidelity; existing DVC owner.


----------



## disneybeachprincess

Congrats!  Welcome "almost" home


----------



## NikP

NikP said:


> Add us to the waiting game please.
> 
> 50 OKW Extended (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '12 mf.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR October 19, 2011 Timeshare store



I forgot to update. We passed ROFR and closed January 19, 2012. Sorry for the delay in reporting.


----------



## mickeyplanner

luckyman_apd said:


> Great news! Since you were four days ahead of me, I should expect Friday right? Ha ha. We want to start planning for November. So hopefully closing goes quickly for us all.



I will keep my fingers crossed that you hear this week.  THere is no reason they should not accept your offer since it was much higher than mine.  I got an email from Kevin and he said we should get the closing documents in two weeks once Disney releases the information on maintenance dues.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Passed today. Added on 80 pts at BWV.  December u/y. 21 points for 2011, all 80 for 2012 and 2013.  Sent for ROFR on January 6. Existing owner.  Buyer pays 2012 dues and closing.  $66/point.


----------



## lions1995

I guess I have a while to wait. Oh well, I have not immediate plans for the points. Yet!

150 pts at WLV, $60/point, April UY. 68 '11 pts (banked to ‘12), 107 '12 and all '13 pts. Seller pays ’12 mf; buyer pays cloasing; submitted 1/26; Fidelity; existing DVC owner.


----------



## AimKo

I posted yesterday that we heard we passed ROFR 

Today I got my end of the closing docs...signed them and overnighted them back with a cashier's check.  Hoping the seller's get the deed signed quickly too!  

Any idea how soon after the deeds are returned to the title company that we will be in the Disney system?

TIA!
Aim


----------



## mickeyplanner

AimKo said:


> I posted yesterday that we heard we passed ROFR
> 
> Today I got my end of the closing docs...signed them and overnighted them back with a cashier's check.  Hoping the seller's get the deed signed quickly too!
> 
> Any idea how soon after the deeds are returned to the title company that we will be in the Disney system?
> 
> TIA!
> Aim



Whoa that sounds super fast to have gotten the closing documents....who did you purchase through?  I was told by our guy once both parties sign for the closing it could take another 7-10 days before Disney puts us in the system as owners.  Talk about a slow process!


----------



## saintstickets

AimKo said:


> I posted yesterday that we heard we passed ROFR
> 
> Today I got my end of the closing docs...signed them and overnighted them back with a cashier's check.  Hoping the seller's get the deed signed quickly too!
> 
> Any idea how soon after the deeds are returned to the title company that we will be in the Disney system?
> 
> TIA!
> Aim



It depends on several factors. The seller has additional docs to return and they can take a day or two longer.  For us, the title company was the cause of any delay we experienced.  We have purchased 5 small contracts via resale and the time from when we sent the final docs back to the title company to when our points were available in Disney's system have varied (7, 12, 17, 18, 20 days).  You never know if it is the title company or the seller or Disney causing the delay.  We found that Disney was very good about getting the points loaded once they received the paperwork from the title company.  Once the title company notifies you that they have sent the docs to Disney and they have closed the transaction, give Disney 3 working days and then call to check.  The title company will tell you 7-10 days but in our case, they were always loaded after 3 days.  Good luck...the wait is horrendous!


----------



## ELMC

Notified 1/31 that we passed ROFR.

150 BWV Aug UY 104 banked 2011, 150 2012, 150 2013.  Seller pays 2011 mf buyer pays closing costs and 2012 mf.  $52 pp.

WOOHOO!


----------



## Missyrose

ELMC said:


> Notified 1/31 that we passed ROFR.
> 
> 150 BWV Aug UY 104 banked 2011, 150 2012, 150 2013.  Seller pays 2011 mf buyer pays closing costs and 2012 mf.  $52 pp.
> 
> WOOHOO!



Congrats!  I hope closing goes quickly for you!


----------



## AimKo

mickeyplanner said:


> Whoa that sounds super fast to have gotten the closing documents....who did you purchase through?  I was told by our guy once both parties sign for the closing it could take another 7-10 days before Disney puts us in the system as owners.  Talk about a slow process!



We went with the Timeshare store.

I think the buyer only has to sign off on the deed?  We don't have to sign off on anything more than that do we?  I imagine the title company needs to do their search, but I wouldn't think that would take too long?

Thanks guys!  We are super excited!!

Aim


----------



## AimKo

saintstickets said:


> It depends on several factors. The seller has additional docs to return and they can take a day or two longer.  For us, the title company was the cause of any delay we experienced.  We have purchased 5 small contracts via resale and the time from when we sent the final docs back to the title company to when our points were available in Disney's system have varied (7, 12, 17, 18, 20 days).  You never know if it is the title company or the seller or Disney causing the delay.  We found that Disney was very good about getting the points loaded once they received the paperwork from the title company.  Once the title company notifies you that they have sent the docs to Disney and they have closed the transaction, give Disney 3 working days and then call to check.  The title company will tell you 7-10 days but in our case, they were always loaded after 3 days.  Good luck...the wait is horrendous!



Thanks Bill!  I will definitely be calling 3 days after the deed is recorded now!!


----------



## DenLo

We called within a few days after our add on showed up on the Orange County website, but Disney said they didn't have it. 

Here's our timeline.  I think Christmas delayed getting the points into our account.  We called off and on starting three days after it was posted at the Orange County website.  And after awhile was asking the DVC (I can't remember the departments) to double check. They eventually found it and posted it the day of our phone call.  Personally, I think our docs were sitting on someone's desk while they were on vacation.




> *December 13, 2011*
> 
> Escrow closed on deed
> Awaiting posting of new points to existing DVC account.
> 
> *December 14, 2011*
> 
> Deed on file at Orange County Comptroller
> 
> *December 27, 2011*
> 
> New deed appears in Master Account, but no points
> 
> *December 28, 2011*
> 
> New points are in Master Account and available for booking



BTW - Donald is Number1 - my DH (wdrl) already reported this information on this thread earlier, I just added to the timeline the date the deed was on file at Orange County.


----------



## mickeyplanner

How soon should we receive DVC membership cards?  We are trying to push up our closing date which is originally scheduled for February 20th.  The reason is we head to Disney on March 7th.  I am hoping to have our membership cards in hand for discounts while we are there.  Do you think this might be possible?

Also for our March trip we are under the free dining promo since we booked a room and park ticket package back in September.  Will we be able to use our 6-day park tickets towards Annual Passes with our DVC membership discount if we have our cards in hand before we leave?  If so, where do we need to go to make this happen?  We will be staying at the Beach Club in March.  Then we should be able to get a TIW card at an Annual Pass discount?


----------



## luckyman_apd

mickeyplanner said:


> How soon should we receive DVC membership cards?  We are trying to push up our closing date which is originally scheduled for February 20th.  The reason is we head to Disney on March 7th.  I am hoping to have our membership cards in hand for discounts while we are there.  Do you think this might be possible?
> 
> Also for our March trip we are under the free dining promo since we booked a room and park ticket package back in September.  Will we be able to use our 6-day park tickets towards Annual Passes with our DVC membership discount if we have our cards in hand before we leave?  If so, where do we need to go to make this happen?  We will be staying at the Beach Club in March.  Then we should be able to get a TIW card at an Annual Pass discount?



So, I can only answer to what I've read, as you know I'm in the same boat you are as a beginner here. It sounds as though you bought your tickets as part of  a package. What I have heard from the forums is to use your tickets to enter the parks first, before you upgrade to an AP. That is if you get your cards. Hopefully you DO get them by Feb 20. I'm hoping to be closed by then as well (although haven't passed ROFR yet...hoping to hear tomorrow based on your timeline ) If you use the tickets to enter the park first, you get the credit for the most recent price on those tickets to get credited toward your AP. If you had bought a discount ticket somewhere like from Undercover Tourist, you will only get the credit you PAID for the ticket if it is UNUSED at the time of upgrade. If you use it to enter the park once, Disney can no longer determine what you paid for the ticket. They will give you full price towards the upgrade. (good for future reference).

The TIW would be a fantastic pickup too. Even though you will have the free dining plan, you can still use the TIW for Alcohol on this trip. Hope all works out for you in time.  I'm hoping closing happens quick.

What is required for closing BTW? I know you have to pay, and sign again, and the seller needs to notarize the docs. What takes so long after that?


----------



## Bradleyv1714

I made an offer right now on an akv august uy 60pt contract paying 70/pt I pay closing and seller paying dues on 40pts as there are 20pts coming on 8/1/12 and then all pts coming after that. I cant close until 6/12/12 because they have a vacation planned. I hope thats a good offer. If anyone wants to let me know if it is or isnt please pm me. Tutorial


----------



## a742246

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I made an offer right now on an august uy 60pt contract paying 70/pt I pay closing and seller paying dues on 40pts as there are 20pts coming on 8/1/12 and then all pts coming after that. I cant close until 6/12/12 because they have a vacation planned. I hope thats a good offer. If anyone wants to let me know if it is or isnt please pm me.



What resort are you talking about?


----------



## Bradleyv1714

a742246 said:


> What resort are you talking about?



Sorry I edited my post but its at akv. Totally forgot to put that!


----------



## zeferjen

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I made an offer right now on an akv august uy 60pt contract paying 70/pt I pay closing and seller paying dues on 40pts as there are 20pts coming on 8/1/12 and then all pts coming after that. I cant close until 6/12/12 because they have a vacation planned. I hope thats a good offer. If anyone wants to let me know if it is or isnt please pm me. Tutorial



I think this is a good price for a small AKV contract. Are you ok with waiting four months to close? That would be my bigger concern. To what degree are you locked in?


----------



## Bradleyv1714

zeferjen said:


> I think this is a good price for a small AKV contract. Are you ok with waiting four months to close? That would be my bigger concern. To what degree are you locked in?



That I do not know exactly... I should call back and ask about that. Hmmm... I know he told me that I have to wait until 6/12 and then the rofr process can begin. Hmmm youve got me thinking now.


----------



## a742246

It is a good price for AKV. You should able to do the ROFR with Disney well before June. I was in a same postion as you with a delayed closing and I was
able to get a Disney ROFR well before.


----------



## Poolrat

mickeyplanner said:


> How soon should we receive DVC membership cards?  We are trying to push up our closing date which is originally scheduled for February 20th.  The reason is we head to Disney on March 7th.  I am hoping to have our membership cards in hand for discounts while we are there.  Do you think this might be possible?
> 
> Also for our March trip we are under the free dining promo since we booked a room and park ticket package back in September.  Will we be able to use our 6-day park tickets towards Annual Passes with our DVC membership discount if we have our cards in hand before we leave?  If so, where do we need to go to make this happen?  We will be staying at the Beach Club in March.  Then we should be able to get a TIW card at an Annual Pass discount?





luckyman_apd said:


> So, I can only answer to what I've read, as you know I'm in the same boat you are as a beginner here. It sounds as though you bought your tickets as part of  a package. What I have heard from the forums is to use your tickets to enter the parks first, before you upgrade to an AP. That is if you get your cards. Hopefully you DO get them by Feb 20. I'm hoping to be closed by then as well (although haven't passed ROFR yet...hoping to hear tomorrow based on your timeline ) If you use the tickets to enter the park first, you get the credit for the most recent price on those tickets to get credited toward your AP. If you had bought a discount ticket somewhere like from Undercover Tourist, you will only get the credit you PAID for the ticket if it is UNUSED at the time of upgrade. If you use it to enter the park once, Disney can no longer determine what you paid for the ticket. They will give you full price towards the upgrade. (good for future reference).
> 
> The TIW would be a fantastic pickup too. Even though you will have the free dining plan, you can still use the TIW for Alcohol on this trip. Hope all works out for you in time.  I'm hoping closing happens quick.
> 
> What is required for closing BTW? I know you have to pay, and sign again, and the seller needs to notarize the docs. What takes so long after that?



You are going to be close on getting your actual card.   In my notes it was only a couple of days from the email saying the contract closed to the points showing up but I had to call and I was given my account number.  I had 8 days from the email That I closed until I noted the DVC package arrived.  I can't be 100% sure that my card arrived in the package.   

The ticket scenario above is correct.  Make sure you get the DVC AP rate.  Also check you expiration date on your AP.  It should be the first day you use the ticket. 
You can get a TIW card and upgrade at any Guest Relations.  Since you are at the BC go to IG. Sometimes is is less busy. 

Once ROFR is waived, the there is estop paperwork and what was described above.  There is a link in the DVC section where you can research the title and when you see it appear in your name, Disney will usually have your point in a matter of days after that.   
Congrats and welcome home!!!!   Hope that helps a bit, I just did this (twice ) in Aug and Oct.


----------



## Bradleyv1714

I got an email from **** saying that the seller wants a minimum of 75/pt and I pay for closing and mf's. it wasnt for me then!


----------



## zeferjen

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I got an email from **** saying that the seller wants a minimum of 75/pt and I pay for closing and mf's. it wasnt for me then!



Yes, there are a number of 100 pt akv contracts at fidelity. I would start offering 65 pts or lower on each and see which bites first.


----------



## luckyman_apd

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I got an email from **** saying that the seller wants a minimum of 75/pt and I pay for closing and mf's. it wasnt for me then!



Personally I wouldn't buy a contract that is stripped of it's points unless we REALLY wanted that UY and it didn't come around often, or you were getting it at a GREAT price. For this contract you would be paying for the contract, but not getting any points (really as 20 would get you a night somewhere) for another year. If you are willing to wait a year for the points then wait a year to buy. No sense giving them your money now. Maybe the price will come down in a year.


----------



## dsanner106

I have submitted a contract on 210 pts, BWV 210 2011 pts 210 2112 pts. Submitted 1-20-2012
   thanks


----------



## DenLo

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I got an email from **** saying that the seller wants a minimum of 75/pt and I pay for closing and mf's. it wasnt for me then!



Sorry it didn't work out Brad.  Better luck next time.


----------



## hsattler

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I made an offer right now on an akv august uy 60pt contract paying 70/pt I pay closing and seller paying dues on 40pts as there are 20pts coming on 8/1/12 and then all pts coming after that. I cant close until 6/12/12 because they have a vacation planned. I hope thats a good offer. If anyone wants to let me know if it is or isnt please pm me. Tutorial



Did you look on dvc by resale?  There is a 50 pt akv contract on there available right away.


----------



## Meriweather

Passed ROFR last week on a 250 pt OKW contract.  Money sent in, waiting for seller to complete their paperwork and then we close.
$49/pt .....no points until Oct. 2013, but that is fine. We didn't have to pay any 2012 dues, so all is good.

Waiting for Disney ROFR on a 130 pt VGC now.


----------



## Frontside720

I'm in the process too!

320pts BLT I was told a month but I'm pretty patient and willing to wait a month + 1 day.


----------



## Bradleyv1714

hsattler said:


> Did you look on dvc by resale?  There is a 50 pt akv contract on there available right away.



The contract that they have has no points until 2013.



zeferjen said:


> Yes, there are a number of 100 pt akv contracts at fidelity. I would start offering 65 pts or lower on each and see which bites first.



I would do that but I want to spend only some money not all of my savings. Lol! It is hard because I would like to buy a 100pt contract but I cant afford the contract closing and ad's. But I hope I find something good for me. until I find the perfect contract I will be saving more money and maybe by that time I will have more money and then maybe I will buy a 100pt contracf.



luckyman_apd said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy a contract that is stripped of it's points unless we REALLY wanted that UY and it didn't come around often, or you were getting it at a GREAT price. For this contract you would be paying for the contract, but not getting any points (really as 20 would get you a night somewhere) for another year. If you are willing to wait a year for the points then wait a year to buy. No sense giving them your money now. Maybe the price will come down in a year.



You make sense... So I totally rather wait and if I dont find any good contracts I will keep saving qnd if anything I wikl buy a bigger contract.


----------



## glvest

We went to rofr on 1-26, for a 300 pts at OKW, pd 58 a pt for a loaded contract. Hope it processes quickly. We want to setup a late June trip. Yes, I realize we paid alot but it has ton of points available immediately. Interesting how different times of year the rofr seems to go quicker, I assume it has to do with the volume of sales at the time.


----------



## gray52

Sent to ROFR today (Feb 6)... 100pt contract at BWV. October UY. No 2011, all 2012, all 2013. $60/pt. We (buyer) pay CC and MF. TTS is our first choice but we had to go with a non-site sponsor this time. This will give us 100pts at OKW and 100pts at BWV.


----------



## AimKo

We passed ROFR on 1/31.  Just heard from the title agent that all docs are back and we should go on record no later than tomorrow!!  

So excited!!!

Aim


----------



## MSUmom

AGH!!!! We closed last Monday.    Waiting to get feedback from Disney with my membership number.    Still hoping to make reservations for my daughters the first week in March!!!


----------



## luckyman_apd

AimKo said:


> We passed ROFR on 1/31.  Just heard from the title agent that all docs are back and we should go on record no later than tomorrow!!
> 
> So excited!!!
> 
> Aim



DAMN! what day did you submit? Ours was submitted 1/10 and I still have not heard yet. My math tells me tomorrow is day 30. Should I put a call into my realtor?

Oh, and congratulations. Welcome home......soon.


----------



## watwsj

We also went to ROFR on 1/10 and thought we'd here something today.   I hope tomorrow is the day!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## watwsj

Duplicate post.


----------



## Missyrose

luckyman_apd said:


> DAMN! what day did you submit? Ours was submitted 1/10 and I still have not heard yet. My math tells me tomorrow is day 30. Should I put a call into my realtor?
> 
> Oh, and congratulations. Welcome home......soon.



I can't remember which realtor you used. I talked to Sharon at Fidelity this afternoon and they hadn't received their batch of point summaries from Disney yet this week.


----------



## luckyman_apd

Missyrose said:


> I can't remember which realtor you used. I talked to Sharon at Fidelity this afternoon and they hadn't received their batch of point summaries from Disney yet this week.



I used DVC by resale with Shontell Crawford.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Missyrose said:


> I can't remember which realtor you used. I talked to Sharon at Fidelity this afternoon and they hadn't received their batch of point summaries from Disney yet this week.



Ohh!!  Thanks for posting this!  Our contract went to ROFR on 1/13.  Hoping to hear back any day


----------



## AimKo

luckyman_apd said:


> DAMN! what day did you submit? Ours was submitted 1/10 and I still have not heard yet. My math tells me tomorrow is day 30. Should I put a call into my realtor?
> 
> Oh, and congratulations. Welcome home......soon.



I used Jamie at the Timeshare Store.  We were submitted for ROFR on 1/3/12....so Disney took us almost to 30 days, but everything has been quick since then...we got the ok on ROFR on 1/31/12...closing papers on 2/1/12....on record by 2/7/12...going to call MS this week and see if we can book!!

Aim


----------



## Caren

AimKo said:


> I used Jamie at the Timeshare Store.  We were submitted for ROFR on 1/3/12....so Disney took us almost to 30 days, but everything has been quick since then...we got the ok on ROFR on 1/31/12...closing papers on 2/1/12....on record by 2/7/12...going to call MS this week and see if we can book!!
> 
> Aim



It sounds like it's taking a full 30 days nowadays, so it looks like we have another week to wait for the contract submitted on January 17. We got spoiled last year when our contract went through in two weeks flat and were hoping it would happen again. 150 points, OKW, August, $57.


----------



## Missyrose

We passed ROFR! Woke up to an email from Sharon this morning with the good news!

150 BWV Sept. UY, 144 in '11, 150 in '12
$50pp, Buyer pays MFs, Buyer/Seller split closing, submitted 1/13


----------



## Celestia

Missyrose said:


> We passed ROFR! Woke up to an email from Sharon this morning with the good news!
> 
> 150 BWV Sept. UY, 144 in '11, 150 in '12
> $50pp, Buyer pays MFs, Buyer/Seller split closing, submitted 1/13



Congratulations!! 
We submitted on the 1/17, so hoping to hear soon!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Missyrose said:


> We passed ROFR! Woke up to an email from Sharon this morning with the good news!
> 
> 150 BWV Sept. UY, 144 in '11, 150 in '12
> $50pp, Buyer pays MFs, Buyer/Seller split closing, submitted 1/13



Congrats!  I woke up to an email from Rachel this morning!  We also passed ROFR!  OKW $55pp, buyer pays MF and Closing.  Submitted 1/13 as well!!  Whoo!  Our very first DVC contract!


----------



## mickeyplanner

Poolrat said:


> You are going to be close on getting your actual card.   In my notes it was only a couple of days from the email saying the contract closed to the points showing up but I had to call and I was given my account number.  I had 8 days from the email That I closed until I noted the DVC package arrived.  I can't be 100% sure that my card arrived in the package.
> 
> The ticket scenario above is correct.  Make sure you get the DVC AP rate.  Also check you expiration date on your AP.  It should be the first day you use the ticket.
> You can get a TIW card and upgrade at any Guest Relations.  Since you are at the BC go to IG. Sometimes is is less busy.
> 
> Once ROFR is waived, the there is estop paperwork and what was described above.  There is a link in the DVC section where you can research the title and when you see it appear in your name, Disney will usually have your point in a matter of days after that.
> Congrats and welcome home!!!!   Hope that helps a bit, I just did this (twice ) in Aug and Oct.



WE got our closing paperwork yesterday and sent it back over night today.  Everything on our end should be at the title company by noon tomorrow.  Now I am only hoping the seller sends her paperwork back as quickly as we did.

Can you help me find the link on the DVC section where I can research when the deed is put in our name?  I am so hoping we get our membership cards in hand before March 6th before we leave.  I wonder if I have my membership account number and not my card will I be able to purchase AP with DVC discount?


----------



## mickeyplanner

luckyman_apd said:


> DAMN! what day did you submit? Ours was submitted 1/10 and I still have not heard yet. My math tells me tomorrow is day 30. Should I put a call into my realtor?
> 
> Oh, and congratulations. Welcome home......soon.



Any word?


----------



## Missyrose

Celestia said:


> Congratulations!!
> We submitted on the 1/17, so hoping to hear soon!



Thank you!  You're so close, just a few more days.



Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Congrats!  I woke up to an email from Rachel this morning!  We also passed ROFR!  OKW $55pp, buyer pays MF and Closing.  Submitted 1/13 as well!!  Whoo!  Our very first DVC contract!



Thanks! Congrats to you too.  This is our first DVC contract, as well. I'm so excited to be one step closer to ownership.


----------



## luckyman_apd

mickeyplanner said:


> Any word?



Shontell got back to me today that she hasn't heard anything. She put an email in to Disney Administration asking for an update. If she submitted on 1/10 today would be day 30 correct? Somebody check my math.  It could be day 29 if they don't count 1/10. I'm just getting annoyed that others are notified by disney and they were submitted after mine. What gives Disney?


----------



## melodyka

Missyrose said:


> We passed ROFR! Woke up to an email from Sharon this morning with the good news!
> 
> 150 BWV Sept. UY, 144 in '11, 150 in '12
> $50pp, Buyer pays MFs, Buyer/Seller split closing, submitted 1/13



congratulations!  what a great deal


----------



## saintstickets

mickeyplanner said:


> WE got our closing paperwork yesterday and sent it back over night today.  Everything on our end should be at the title company by noon tomorrow.  Now I am only hoping the seller sends her paperwork back as quickly as we did.
> 
> Can you help me find the link on the DVC section where I can research when the deed is put in our name?  I am so hoping we get our membership cards in hand before March 6th before we leave.  I wonder if I have my membership account number and not my card will I be able to purchase AP with DVC discount?



Congratulations on your DVC purchase!  The link to the Orange Co Comptroller's site is here..
http://www.occompt.com/
Just mouse over the "Official Records" tab and then select "Search Official Records" from the drop down menu, accept the Disclaimer and then you are at the Document Search page.  You, as the purchaser, will be the Grantee.  Just put your name (or the first name if more than one owner) in the Grantee box and click on Search.  You'll be given many records unless you have an unusual name.  There will be a Deed and a Notice for your purchase that you can view and print them for your records.  Again, congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Just got an email today that disney waived the ROFR.

This means we will be buying at wilderness lodge villas
use year: March
Points per year: 252
Banked points: 252 that have to be used by 3/1/12
Coming Points: 504 points coming 3/1/12 that need to be used by 3/1/13
price per point is $61
buyer paying closing costs and annual dues

We are very excited and can't wait to close.

Teresa


----------



## MrBean

Just passed ROFR too!!  Looks like a bunch of us went on 1/13 

Here was my info: 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13) non-member


----------



## watwsj

I just received my email too! 

BWV 50 Jun $73  88 '12 pts, 50 '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, sub 1/10

Congratulations to all the new members!


----------



## pyrxtc

Received my e-mail today too. Mine was sent to Disney on 1/9 and I just got the e-mail that Disney waived their ROFR.

The only problem I can think of now is that my dues are taken out automatically and I already paid some on the account I am selling. I'll have to ask how that works.


----------



## Joey7295

pyrxtc said:


> Received my e-mail today too. Mine was sent to Disney on 1/9 and I just got the e-mail that Disney waived their ROFR.
> 
> The only problem I can think of now is that my dues are taken out automatically and I already paid some on the account I am selling. I'll have to ask how that works.



The remaining balance on your dues will be paid and taken out of your proceeds.  If you are being reimbursed for the 2012 dues, the balance will be paid and whatever you have already paid, you will receive back.


----------



## family3indisney

we just heard today we passed ROFR

VWL 50points, DEC UY, $60 point buyer  pays closing costs.  We went to ROFR on 1/10.


----------



## luckyman_apd

family3indisney said:


> we just heard today we passed ROFR
> 
> VWL 50points, DEC UY, $60 point buyer  pays closing costs.  We went to ROFR on 1/10.



I better hear tomorrow about mine. It was submitted 1/10


----------



## thejamester

Closed on 55 at AKV (June) 70 pp

12/24 sub
1/17  passed
2/8 closed

The Time Share Store and Magic Vacation Title


----------



## Poolrat

mickeyplanner said:


> Can you help me find the link on the DVC section where I can research when the deed is put in our name?  I am so hoping we get our membership cards in hand before March 6th before we leave.  I wonder if I have my membership account number and not my card will I be able to purchase AP with DVC discount?





saintstickets said:


> Congratulations on your DVC purchase!  The link to the Orange Co Comptroller's site is here..
> http://www.occompt.com/
> Just mouse over the "Official Records" tab and then select "Search Official Records" from the drop down menu, accept the Disclaimer and then you are at the Document Search page.  You, as the purchaser, will be the Grantee.  Just put your name (or the first name if more than one owner) in the Grantee box and click on Search.  You'll be given many records unless you have an unusual name.  There will be a Deed and a Notice for your purchase that you can view and print them for your records.  Again, congratulations and Welcome Home!



Thanks for putting the site there.  I see the emails but don't get over here too often since I don't have a contract in for ROFR.    The more I see the more I want to check but I must resist.  

Glad to see many hear they passed today.   That must have been one big stack of ROFR.


----------



## pyrxtc

Joey7295 said:


> The remaining balance on your dues will be paid and taken out of your proceeds.  If you are being reimbursed for the 2012 dues, the balance will be paid and whatever you have already paid, you will receive back.



Thank you !


----------



## luckyman_apd

We passed ROFR 
Submitted 1/10
Just found out this morning. I guess they took the whole 30 days on us. She told me she got a whole bunch in today. Now hopefully I'll get the closing documents from the title company soon. How quickly did everyone else get theirs?


----------



## zeferjen

luckyman_apd said:


> We passed ROFR
> Submitted 1/10
> Just found out this morning. I guess they took the whole 30 days on us. She told me she got a whole bunch in today. Now hopefully I'll get the closing documents from the title company soon. How quickly did everyone else get theirs?



Congratulations! We passed ROFR on 1/31 and just got our closing docs this AM.


----------



## Missyrose

luckyman_apd said:


> We passed ROFR
> Submitted 1/10
> Just found out this morning. I guess they took the whole 30 days on us. She told me she got a whole bunch in today. Now hopefully I'll get the closing documents from the title company soon. How quickly did everyone else get theirs?



Congratulations! Geez, they really made you sweat it out. Enjoy BLT!


----------



## family3indisney

luckyman_apd said:


> We passed ROFR
> Submitted 1/10
> Just found out this morning. I guess they took the whole 30 days on us. She told me she got a whole bunch in today. Now hopefully I'll get the closing documents from the title company soon. How quickly did everyone else get theirs?



 thats terrific.  we only found out late yesterday and it took 29 days,  was starting to get worried.  I also heard that a stack came in at the same time.  We have not got our paperwork yet wonder if it will be slow since so many passed at the same time.  Regardless of how long it takes just happy to pass and that so many others have as well


----------



## DizBub

Just heard today that our contract finally made it to ROFR.

Looks like they are making people wait for the full 30 days or just a little less.  Anyone know how quickly they get back to you if you DON'T make it?  I mean if the price is so low they decide to ROFR do they let you know immediately?  I would hate to wait a full month and then find out that it's a no-go.

Congratulations to everyone that has made it through!!
Hope you all have quick closings.


----------



## DizBub

I went to page one of this thread and looked at the contracts that were ROFR'd and it looks like they do make you wait the full time to let you know.   AAAAARGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!  Oh well, was prepared to wait anyway and it looks like all good news here.  Keeping positive thoughts.


----------



## Missyrose

DizBub said:


> Just heard today that our contract finally made it to ROFR.
> 
> Looks like they are making people wait for the full 30 days or just a little less.  Anyone know how quickly they get back to you if you DON'T make it?  I mean if the price is so low they decide to ROFR do they let you know immediately?  I would hate to wait a full month and then find out that it's a no-go.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone that has made it through!!
> Hope you all have quick closings.





DizBub said:


> I went to page one of this thread and looked at the contracts that were ROFR'd and it looks like they do make you wait the full time to let you know.   AAAAARGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!  Oh well, was prepared to wait anyway and it looks like all good news here.  Keeping positive thoughts.



Good luck! What home resort are you buying?


----------



## luckyman_apd

Missyrose said:


> Congratulations! Geez, they really made you sweat it out. Enjoy BLT!



Thanks! I'm hoping to close and get into the system ASAP. We have reservations for Nov. to make, and I've heard one of the dates is booked up for Standard and Lake View 2 br. It's gonna suck if we have to book MK view. 1 because it's like 54 more points for the 5 nights, and 2 because we could get stuck on floors 3 & 4 that are getting reallocated to SV next year! If I can't wait list the night, then I'm going to have to book the first 3 nights in LV, and the other two MK view to save points. I don't mind switching to save myself 27 points. I'm only getting 125 as it is! The banked 94 are going to come in handy for this Nov trip.


----------



## Joey7295

luckyman_apd said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping to close and get into the system ASAP. We have reservations for Nov. to make, and I've heard one of the dates is booked up for Standard and Lake View 2 br. It's gonna suck if we have to book MK view. 1 because it's like 54 more points for the 5 nights, and 2 because we could get stuck on floors 3 & 4 that are getting reallocated to SV next year! If I can't wait list the night, then I'm going to have to book the first 3 nights in LV, and the other two MK view to save points. I don't mind switching to save myself 27 points. I'm only getting 125 as it is! The banked 94 are going to come in handy for this Nov trip.



I am pretty sure that all MK view rooms are above the 5th floor.


----------



## Missyrose

luckyman_apd said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping to close and get into the system ASAP. We have reservations for Nov. to make, and I've heard one of the dates is booked up for Standard and Lake View 2 br. It's gonna suck if we have to book MK view. 1 because it's like 54 more points for the 5 nights, and 2 because we could get stuck on floors 3 & 4 that are getting reallocated to SV next year! If I can't wait list the night, then I'm going to have to book the first 3 nights in LV, and the other two MK view to save points. I don't mind switching to save myself 27 points. I'm only getting 125 as it is! The banked 94 are going to come in handy for this Nov trip.



Ack, and here I was worried about getting into the system in time to make my January '13 reservations. Good luck with getting LV, I hope you get exactly what you want. In fact here's a little  for you!

Isn't it crazy how you go from having zero points to not having enough so quickly?


----------



## DizBub

Missyrose said:


> Good luck! What home resort are you buying?



Hi Missy,

We are buying SSR 150 points.  Already own at BLT.  Bought direct and added on direct so this resale is a totally different experience.


----------



## Missyrose

DizBub said:


> Hi Missy,
> 
> We are buying SSR 150 points.  Already own at BLT.  Bought direct and added on direct so this resale is a totally different experience.



Congrats! Is it bad that I just passed ROFR and I'm trying to figure out what would be an appropriate amount of time to wait before adding on?


----------



## dbs1228

luckyman_apd said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping to close and get into the system ASAP. We have reservations for Nov. to make, and I've heard one of the dates is booked up for Standard and Lake View 2 br. It's gonna suck if we have to book MK view. 1 because it's like 54 more points for the 5 nights, and 2 because we could get stuck on floors 3 & 4 that are getting reallocated to SV next year! If I can't wait list the night, then I'm going to have to book the first 3 nights in LV, and the other two MK view to save points. I don't mind switching to save myself 27 points. I'm only getting 125 as it is! The banked 94 are going to come in handy for this Nov trip.



I am surprised because everytime I look at the BLT inventory LK is the 1 available and MK/Std are gone 1st.  Keep in mind there are only 2 - 4 std 2 bedrooms total (cannot remember the exact number).  Good luck with your reservation!


----------



## luckyman_apd

Just received my closing docs via email today! Unfortunately it will take 3 more das for mu funds to transfer accounts. Maybe this will be a speedy closing!


----------



## Missyrose

luckyman_apd said:


> Just received my closing docs via email today! Unfortunately it will take 3 more das for mu funds to transfer accounts. Maybe this will be a speedy closing!


Gah! I found out from Sharon that my closing docs will come via snail mail.


----------



## saintstickets

Missyrose said:


> Gah! I found out from Sharon that my closing docs will come via snail mail.



Tell them to resend the closing docs via email.  This happened to us and the title company used an incorrect street address.  If we had waited for the snail mail package, we never would have closed!


----------



## Chase'n'Ciera

Missyrose said:


> Gah! I found out from Sharon that my closing docs will come via snail mail.



Mine came via fed ex overnight with a return overnight package enclosed.

Jim


----------



## kmermaid

Heard today that my contract went to Disney's ROFR today:
100 BCV @ 78ppt. Oct 117 pts avail 2011 (17 banked from 2010 that will exp 9/31/12).  Seller pays closing and 2012 MFs.
Hopefully nothing snags this and I close before May incase I want to bank those 100 2011 pts.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Missyrose said:


> Gah! I found out from Sharon that my closing docs will come via snail mail.



We closed on the same day via Fidelity and I was told _*we are waiting to receive the Estoppels from Disney, which take about 1-2 weeks to arrive. Once the Estoppels is received, the title company will send out the closing documents*._ so I am thinking it still may be a few more weeks at least before we get our closing documents.


----------



## Missyrose

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> We closed on the same day via Fidelity and I was told _*we are waiting to receive the Estoppels from Disney, which take about 1-2 weeks to arrive. Once the Estoppels is received, the title company will send out the closing documents*._ so I am thinking it still may be a few more weeks at least before we get our closing documents.



Yeah. Sharon said I should expect my closing documents sometime this coming week. Patience is a virtue, right?


----------



## mickeyplanner

saintstickets said:


> Congratulations on your DVC purchase!  The link to the Orange Co Comptroller's site is here..
> http://www.occompt.com/
> Just mouse over the "Official Records" tab and then select "Search Official Records" from the drop down menu, accept the Disclaimer and then you are at the Document Search page.  You, as the purchaser, will be the Grantee.  Just put your name (or the first name if more than one owner) in the Grantee box and click on Search.  You'll be given many records unless you have an unusual name.  There will be a Deed and a Notice for your purchase that you can view and print them for your records.  Again, congratulations and Welcome Home!



Bill, thanks for all your wisdom.  I can't believe we are so close to closing.  The title company has all of our documents and the seller sent theirs back yesterday.  Do you think they will close next week for us?  That would be a week early?  I really would lime to have our membership cards in hand for our march 7th arrival.


Congratulations to all who have passed


----------



## mickeyplanner

thejamester said:


> Closed on 55 at AKV (June) 70 pp
> 
> 12/24 sub
> 1/17  passed
> 2/8 closed
> 
> The Time Share Store and Magic Vacation Title



Have you received membership cards yet?   I can't believe it took that long for closing after finding out you passed.  If you don't mind me asking, who caused the delay!


----------



## glvest

Just starting week number 3 of the waiting for ROFR to complete. By the looks of it they are taking right up to the 30 day mark. The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## MSUmom

Deep Breaths!!!   Haven't actually got my membership cards in my hot hands yet but I have the membership number which works just as well.   Made my reservations this morning!!!!   I called memberservices last night but it was too late to make the reservations after I found out my membership number. 

March 4-9 at SSR for my daughters; May 17 - 21 at BWR for Epcot Flower Show and Star Wars Weekend.

Waitlisted for Tree House Villlas for December 27 - January 1.   

Here is my timeline 
12/13/2011 Bid placed with Jason at TimeShare Store
12/23/2011 Sent to ROFR
1/17/2012 ROFR passed
1/19/2012 Closing documents sent and returned
1/30 Closing confirmed and final papers sent to Disney
2/10 Still waiting for membership card but called Disney and they had my membership number.
2/11 Reservations Made!!!!


----------



## luckyman_apd

mickeyplanner said:


> Bill, thanks for all your wisdom.  I can't believe we are so close to closing.  The title company has all of our documents and the seller sent theirs back yesterday.  Do you think they will close next week for us?  That would be a week early?  I really would lime to have our membership cards in hand for our march 7th arrival.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who have passed



Congrats to you too. What title company are they using? Our realtor uses timeshare title & more llc, and I've read nothing but good things about them. We got our closing papers emailed to use 2 days after ROFR passed. Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to overnight our papers and money until Tuesday afternoon. Our scheduled closing date is Monday Feb 20th, so hopefully we can make that date. Good luck to you and your upcoming trip! 

I'm kinda sad today, as I just realized it was one year ago today that we were spending our first day at the Bay Lake Towers for a 5 day trip. It was my son's first time. Can't wait to take them again in Nov on our OWN points


----------



## Meriweather

mickeyplanner said:


> Have you received membership cards yet?   I can't believe it took that long for closing after finding out you passed.  If you don't mind me asking, who caused the delay!



We also sub on 12/24 and are still waiting to close. We have turned in our paperwork and funds.......waiting is due to the seller getting their paperwork turned in.
We are supposed to close by 2/22.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Wow, that's a very long time to wait.  I hope you get some good new soon!


----------



## mickeyplanner

The original date scheduled for our closing is February 20th but I am hoping it gets moved up to this week.  We are also using timeshare title and more llc for our closing.  My dh reminder me that the 20th is presidents day so none of us can close thar day.

I don't understand why it would take more than two days after the title company receives all the signed papers from both parties why they can't close early?


----------



## KDilly

mickeyplanner said:


> The original date scheduled for our closing is February 20th but I am hoping it gets moved up to this week.  We are also using timeshare title and more llc for our closing.  My dh reminder me that the 20th is presidents day so none of us can close thar day.
> 
> I don't understand why it would take more than two days after the title company receives all the signed papers from both parties why they can't close early?



I've never understood that either honestly...


----------



## zavandor

My contract went to ROFR today!
SSR, Dec UY, 65 points, 50$pp, 41 2011 points and all points from 2012 onward, buyer pays closing and 2012 MF. I'm dealing with Fidelity.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Meriweather said:


> We also sub on 12/24 and are still waiting to close. We have turned in our paperwork and funds.......waiting is due to the seller getting their paperwork turned in.
> We are supposed to close by 2/22.



I am shocked that it has taken almost two months for you to close!!!  You are patience.


----------



## saintstickets

mickeyplanner said:


> The original date scheduled for our closing is February 20th but I am hoping it gets moved up to this week.  We are also using timeshare title and more llc for our closing.  My dh reminder me that the 20th is presidents day so none of us can close that day.
> 
> I don't understand why it would take more than two days after the title company receives all the signed papers from both parties why they can't close early?



There are several factors that could come into play to cause a delay once the Title Co receives all the closing docs from both parties.  First, the Title Co has to make sure all the T's are crossed and the I's dotted.  The seller has to have their docs notarized with two witnesses.  You'd be surprised how many times this is not correct.  Then they order a final update from Disney to make sure no points have been used for an additional vacation, the points (especially any banked points) are as the seller reported them and they find out if the seller is current on their Maintenance Fees and/or financing.  This time of the year, some sellers have not paid their MF's hoping they would sell beforehand.  If there are outstanding MF's or the seller financed the purchase and it is not paid off yet then those monies must be netted out from the seller's proceeds.  I would imagine that there are also times when the seller financed the purchase but never recorded the appropriate documents when it was paid in full.

I'm sure there are a multitude of other reasons that could cause a delay in the closing including a Title Company that is not in a hurry or they made a mistake in filing with the Orange County Comptroller's Office (this happened to us).  If all is well and there aren't any problems, unless Disney has a rush of filings at once, it should not take more than 3 business days for you to receive an email from the Title Company that says the transaction is closed and they have forwarded the filed deed to Disney.  It then takes Disney up to 5 business days (usually only takes 2) to change the points in their system.  I know the wait is terrible, but that's all but forgotten when you call Member Services, get your member number and set up an online account.  When you see those points online, it's all good then!


----------



## Debbie Jean

My add on is done! 

BWV 150 pt. Sept UY
sub 12/27
passed 1/24
closed 2/14

Working with Sharon at Fidelity, everything went very smoothly and efficiently despite the holiday 

Good luck to all those who are waiting!


----------



## doodlemama

Our contract has officially been sent to Disney for ROFR!!!  Hopefully it will move along quickly...
270 points March UY  BLT  $87/point  Buyer pays MF and closing costs
Wish us luck!


----------



## etemplet

Hmmmmm.... sent to ROFR on 1/12.  I  made my first phone call to Fidelity.  They are checking on it.  I'm a good waiter though not by choice.  As long as we get through, it's all good.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

etemplet said:


> Hmmmmm.... sent to ROFR on 1/12.  I  made my first phone call to Fidelity.  They are checking on it.  I'm a good waiter though not by choice.  As long as we get through, it's all good.



Interesting......we went to ROFR on 1/13 and we found out on 2/10 we passed.  Hope you find out soon.


----------



## disneybeachprincess

Doing the "we passed rofr" happy dance!!!!!!!!! 

WOO HOO!   WE PASSED DISNEY'S ROFR ON OUR VERY FIRST DVC CONTRACT TODAY  THIS IS A DISNEY DREAM COME TRUE!  THANKS FOR SHARING MY EXCITEMENT & LETTING ME SHARE IT WITH YOU ALL!  

 DETAILS:
350 POINTS @ HILTON HEAD ISLAND HOME RESORT-SEPT USE YEAR
$45 A POINT  WITH 50 LEFTOVER POINTS FROM 2011 AS A BONUS!  
__________________
 Disneybeachprincess


----------



## zeferjen

Just heard that our contract closed! Here is my timeline:

12/30: Offer accepted by buyer
1/2: Contract received from Fidelity. Sent back the same day via fax.
1/2: Offer went to ROFR
1/31: Heard that we passed ROFR
2/7: Estoppels received from Disney
2/9: Contract received from First American Title. Sent back next day air via Fedex.
2/10: &*%$#& Fedex airplane broke down with my contract on it. 
2/13: Contract received by title company 
2/15: Contract closed

Now we just have to wait for the points to show up in the Disney system.  I highly recommend Rachel at Fidelity. She was very nice and responsive.


----------



## disneybeachprincess

congrats to you zeferjen fellow dvc owner!  which resort did you choose as your home resort?


----------



## zeferjen

disneybeachprincess said:


> congrats to you zeferjen fellow dvc owner!  which resort did you choose as your home resort?



SSR  I was JUST thinking... is it too soon to update my signature with the SSR owner picture???


----------



## siennasmama07

SSR 150 JUNE UY
104 2012 pts
58 per point, buyer pays half mf on remaining 12' pts and closing

01/17 contract sent to DISNEY for ROFR
02/15 PASSED ROFR

I was notified that it takes about two weeks to receive closing docs.  I'm saying a prayer that it all goes smoothly.  I can't wait to book our vacation.


----------



## disneybeachprincess

Congrats to you too siennasmama07!   Happy for you!  I know the magical feeling!   I can't wait either...I have mine all ready to go when we are in the Disney system   Pixie dust to us both!


----------



## disneybeachprincess

I don't think so..never to early to be welcomed home!!!  I guess I can do that as well!!!


----------



## Celestia

I just got a phone call and we passed!!  

250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing 

Our broker said within two weeks we'll get the closing papers.


----------



## disneybeachprincess

ISN'T IT AN AWESOME FEELING?!?


----------



## siennasmama07

Thanks DisneybeachPrincess  Wishing you the same.


----------



## Celestia

disneybeachprincess said:


> ISN'T IT AN AWESOME FEELING?!?



Yes it is! Congrats to everyone who has passed today!  Our broker said that he had a stack of approvals today! Lots of happy people today!


----------



## WLodgeLizard

Add another car to the ROFR train.

SSR 120 points, Dec UY
29 2011 points
120 2012 points
Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF
$50 PP
Fidelity (highly recommended so far)

Offer accepted 2/1
Sent to ROFR 2/15

WLL


----------



## etemplet

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Interesting......we went to ROFR on 1/13 and we found out on 2/10 we passed.  Hope you find out soon.





etemplet said:


> Hmmmmm.... sent to ROFR on 1/12.  I  made my first phone call to Fidelity.  They are checking on it.  I'm a good waiter though not by choice.  As long as we get through, it's all good.



I was musing today.  If it went to Disney for ROFR and it has been more than 30 days... (Day 35)  Isn't their "time" up ??


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

etemplet said:


> I was musing today.  If it went to Disney for ROFR and it has been more than 30 days... (Day 35)  Isn't their "time" up ??



Are you sure they have not emailed you?  Are you going through Fidelity?  I was only contacted via email.  Perhaps it went to your spam mail?


----------



## AimKo

I had to share because I'm so excited!!!  

I called yesterday and was able to book my first visit home!!!

Here is our timeline...

1/3 Contract went to Disney for ROFR
1/31 passed ROFR
2/1  got our closing papers via email
2/8 on record with Orange County
2/9 payoff funds were delivered to Disney
2/15 called at 3pm and the were *just* putting us in the system....the CM actually called me back once we were in so that I could book our room

.....going for our first trip home to SSR with a 2 bed villa in May!!!  Let the count down begin!!!



A


----------



## zeferjen

AimKo said:


> I had to share because I'm so excited!!!
> 
> I called yesterday and was able to book my first visit home!!!
> 
> A



Congratulations!!!


----------



## disneybeachprincess

AimKo said:


> I had to share because I'm so excited!!!
> 
> I called yesterday and was able to book my first visit home!!!
> 
> Here is our timeline...
> 
> 1/3 Contract went to Disney for ROFR
> 1/31 passed ROFR
> 2/1  got our closing papers via email
> 2/8 on record with Orange County
> 2/9 payoff funds were delivered to Disney
> 2/15 called at 3pm and the were *just* putting us in the system....the CM actually called me back once we were in so that I could book our room
> 
> .....going for our first trip home to SSR with a 2 bed villa in May!!!  Let the count down begin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A


congrats!  welcome home!  woohoo!


----------



## Joey7295

AimKo said:


> I had to share because I'm so excited!!!
> 
> I called yesterday and was able to book my first visit home!!!
> 
> Here is our timeline...
> 
> 1/3 Contract went to Disney for ROFR
> 1/31 passed ROFR
> 2/1  got our closing papers via email
> 2/8 on record with Orange County
> 2/9 payoff funds were delivered to Disney
> 2/15 called at 3pm and the were *just* putting us in the system....the CM actually called me back once we were in so that I could book our room
> 
> .....going for our first trip home to SSR with a 2 bed villa in May!!!  Let the count down begin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A



Congratulations!!!!!  Who did you use?


----------



## cotris

any body heard of any new restrictiions that may be coming on resale contracts.  heard a rumor they may restrict resale contracts to home resort only.  that would suck and prob drive prices down even more.  hope they dont do this.:


----------



## Joey7295

cotris said:


> any body heard of any new restrictiions that may be coming on resale contracts.  heard a rumor they may restrict resale contracts to home resort only.  that would suck and prob drive prices down even more.  hope they dont do this.:



Where did you hear that.  Is it somewhere on the disboards?


----------



## hsattler

hsattler said:


> Contract just sent to Disney for ROFR today:
> 
> 60 points (BCV), June UY
> 60 '13 pts
> $75 a point
> buyer pays CC
> seller pays '12 MF
> 
> Here's hoping for more points!



Passed ROFR yesterday!


----------



## disneybeachprincess

cotris said:


> any body heard of any new restrictiions that may be coming on resale contracts.  Heard a rumor they may restrict resale contracts to home resort only.  That would suck and prob drive prices down even more.  Hope they dont do this.:


that cannot be a fact from disney---what is your source of information please?


----------



## disneybeachprincess

hsattler said:


> passed rofr yesterday!


congrats!  Me too @ hhi!  Woo hoo!  Welcome home!


----------



## AimKo

We used the Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title  

They did a great job for me!

Aim


----------



## delmar411

I forgot to post with the resale we just purchased but it passed ROFR.

25pts AKV Dec UY $75/pp.  Buyer to pay closing costs and MF for '12.  All '10, '11 and '12 points available.


----------



## cotris

Heard it from someone on mouse owners forum.  Said there sales rep from disney said it would be coming..


----------



## etemplet

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Are you sure they have not emailed you?  Are you going through Fidelity?  I was only contacted via email.  Perhaps it went to your spam mail?



Nope, I called.  They don't know what happened either.  We're not in a rush. Long as we pass....it's good.    I'm sure the seller is wondering as well.


----------



## melodyka

Our contract has been sent to ROFR!

 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17)  Fidelity


----------



## zeferjen

melodyka said:


> Our contract has been sent to ROFR!
> 
> 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17)



Congratulations!


----------



## melodyka

zeferjen said:


> Congratulations!




Thanks so much zeferjen and thank you for referring me to Rachel at Fidelity.  She called me with the contract before it hit with web


----------



## monte4623

200 pts blt 90 per pt. had 2010 and 2011 pts banked.
I think I overpaid but with the previous two yrs pts I pulled the trigger. 
Passed in January closed this week


----------



## Donald is #1

Sorry everyone, I have been working a proposal at work at have been putting in 60 hour weeks.   Also I leave on vacation tomorrow and won't have any internet access until I come back in March.

AimKo, Meriweather,  thanks for the update! 

npcougar, Joey7295, lions1995, dsanner106, glvest, gray52, kmermaid, zavandor, doodlemama, WLodgeLizard, melodyka, good luck with your contracts! 

pchivvy, AimKo, mickeyplanner, zeferjen, nifferearly, NikP, idratherbeinwdw, ELMC, Missyrose, Crazy4Disney06, Icecoldpenguin, MrBean, watwsj, family3indisney, luckyman apd, disneybeachprincess, siennasmama07, Celestia,  hsattler, delmar,  congratulations on passing ROFR! 

pyrxtc, congratulations on selling your contract!  



For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
*pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)*
*Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)*
*delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
*hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) *



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
*mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)*
*luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
*pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)*
*idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member* 
*ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)*
*Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)*
*watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
*disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)*


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (???) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
*Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
*NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS*

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
*AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)*
*zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)*
*nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity*
*siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)* 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)

*Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf* 
*MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member*
*family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)* 

*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*


*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity




*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
MSUmom------  25 AKV (Nov) $84, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, non-member, Fidelity
Bradleyv1714------  50 AKV (Dec) $70, buyer pays closing and mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
*kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10)*

*WAITING - BLT:*
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (???) $?? (sub 1/25)
*doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf*



*WAITING - BWV:*
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
*dsanner106----- 210 BWV (???) $??, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/20)*
*gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6) member*
*melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17) Fidelity *


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30)*
*Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30)*
*glvest------- 300 OKW (???) $58 (sub 1/26)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
*zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13) Fidelity*
*WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15)*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
*Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24)*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*npcougar-------- 100 points VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf, sub 1/30*
*lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26)member, Fidelity*


----------



## Caren

Our OKW contract was submitted on 1/17 and we still haven't heard back. I notice that others that were submitted on, or even after, that date have passed already.


----------



## luckyman_apd

Caren said:


> Our OKW contract was submitted on 1/17 and we still haven't heard back. I notice that others that were submitted on, or even after, that date have passed already.



Happened to me. Mine was submitted 1/10 and found out 2/9. They took the full  30 days. Usually each realtor gets a batch back from Disney. So some my find out in 21 days when others find out 30 or sometimes 31. So I'm guessing it could depend on when others your realtor sent in. With the Holiday weekend, it could have passed, but they just haven't sent it back to your realtor yet, or your realtor is closed for the weekend and you will hear tomorrow. Who knows. I was impatient too after others who submitted after me, heard before me.


----------



## Caren90

Caren said:


> Our OKW contract was submitted on 1/17 and we still haven't heard back. I notice that others that were submitted on, or even after, that date have passed already.



If you don't hear back by tomorrow, give your broker a call.
Stephen


----------



## Caren

Caren90 said:


> If you don't hear back by tomorrow, give your broker a call.
> Stephen



I dropped them an email. 

We bought an almost identical contract last year at this time that passed much sooner than we expected. I'm just getting paranoid Disney exercised their ROFR on our contract.


----------



## kstorms27

We summitted our contract on 2/2. We are eagerly anitisipating an answer.


----------



## Caren90

Caren said:


> I dropped them an email.
> 
> We bought an almost identical contract last year at this time that passed much sooner than we expected. I'm just getting paranoid Disney exercised their ROFR on our contract.


From what I have read, Disney is taking the full 30 days on most contracts, but I do not know why. On the other hand, ROFR has been quiet. I think you should expect a full 45-60 days from start to finish. 

I have 3 contracts in to ROFR right now myself. Where are you buying?


----------



## Caren

Caren90 said:


> From what I have read, Disney is taking the full 30 days on most contracts, but I do not know why. On the other hand, ROFR has been quiet. I think you should expect a full 45-60 days from start to finish.
> 
> I have 3 contracts in to ROFR right now myself. Where are you buying?



We're adding onto our OKW holdings--150 points. I think it was $57 a point, I'd have to go back and check.


----------



## Caren90

Caren said:


> We're adding onto our OKW holdings--150 points. I think it was $57 a point, I'd have to go back and check.



You should be fine at that price point. Hopefully if you have banked points you will have time to use them. We also own at OKW, and love it! 

Our current contracts went to ROFR on January 31st so I am expecting to have to wait until near the end of March to be in the Disney system. 

Good luck to you and enjoy your points!!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Adding on to our portfolio.
Our offer was accepted today.
200 Beach Club points 72$ 400 points for 2012; 200 for 2013; Feb. UY; prorate dues;buyer pays closing.

Rachel at Fidelity is handling this transaction.
I'll get back when the contract is sent to Disney.


----------



## etemplet

Well, after almost 40 days in ROFR, Rachel called this morning and we passed ROFR.  75 points at BWV, $50 per point.  No 2011 points.  Aug. use year which is exactly what we wanted and exactly what we asked for.


----------



## glvest

Wow, 40 days. We are on day 27 and hoping it comes through soon. Can't imagine waiting passed the 30 days.


----------



## etemplet

glvest said:


> Wow, 40 days. We are on day 27 and hoping it comes through soon. Can't imagine waiting passed the 30 days.



Yes, we bought our first property in Nov 2011 and passed ROFR in 21 days.  On this one, I really didn't car how long it took but after we started reading all the ones that passed, you start to wonder. LOL   We were so lucky to get this contract, we might have had to wait months to find another with the correct use year, points etc.  Our main contract is at BLT, this is an aside for us that is a perfect fit.

Good luck to all


----------



## Chase'n'Ciera

Here is our time line and details:

12/29 offer accepted. AKV, 100pts, $63pp, Dec, Split closing, Buyer pays 2012 MF, all 11,12,13 points.
1/6 sent to ROFR
1/31 ROFR waived
2/10 received contracts via fed ex
2/17 closed
2/21 contract added at Disney, though according to DVCmember.com the points are not actually in the system. The contract is listed but with no points in any use year. 

Jim


----------



## luckyman_apd

WOOHOO! We closed today! I got an email about an hour ago from the closing company saying our contract closed today, and to allow 10-12 days for Disney to transfer all the information into their system and then we will receive our membership # and info from them.

So excited. So here is our timeline. 125 pts. at BLT June UY, 94 banked pts.

1/3 made an offer and about two days to come to an agreement. 
1/10 sent to Disney for ROFR
2/9 passed ROFR
2/10 received closing docs via email
2/21 closed.


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> Adding on to our portfolio.
> Our offer was accepted today.
> 200 Beach Club points 74$ 400 points for 2012; 200 for 2013; Feb. UY; prorate dues;buyer pays closing.
> 
> Rachel at Fidelity is handling this transaction.
> I'll get back when the contract is sent to Disney.



I thought you said you were stopping!!!!!!!       No Disney Village for you!!


----------



## zeferjen

luckyman_apd said:


> WOOHOO! We closed today! I got an email about an hour ago from the closing company saying our contract closed today, and to allow 10-12 days for Disney to transfer all the information into their system and then we will receive our membership # and info from them.
> 
> So excited. So here is our timeline. 125 pts. at BLT June UY, 94 banked pts.
> 
> 1/3 made an offer and about two days to come to an agreement.
> 1/10 sent to Disney for ROFR
> 2/9 passed ROFR
> 2/10 received closing docs via email
> 2/21 closed.



Congratulations! I would wait 3 business days and start calling member administration.


----------



## Caren

etemplet said:


> Well, after almost 40 days in ROFR, Rachel called this morning and we passed ROFR.  75 points at BWV, $50 per point.  No 2011 points.  Aug. use year which is exactly what we wanted and exactly what we asked for.



We're at 35 days--I can't believe it's taking this long. Isn't Disney obligated to respond within 30 days?


----------



## etemplet

Caren said:


> We're at 35 days--I can't believe it's taking this long. Isn't Disney obligated to respond within 30 days?




Check out this thread I started this morning.  One poster has an excerpt of a document posted and a bit of discussion on Disney's rights and the owners rights.  Perhaps no one has pushed this previously.  Personally, I think, as a seller, I'd have a problem  with Disney not holding to the timetable.

Read on.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2881528

Good luck !!


----------



## Joey7295

4 smaller contracts at OKW with a Sep UY totaling 250 pts.
$55/pt, buyer pays closing and 2012 MFs

40 pts, 40 banked 2010 points, 40 2011, 40 2012

40 pts, 40 banked 2010 points, 40 2011, 40 2012

70 pts, 70 banked 2010 points, 70 2011, 70 2012

100 pts, 100 banked 2010 points, 100 2011, 100 2012


----------



## Missyrose

luckyman_apd said:


> WOOHOO! We closed today! I got an email about an hour ago from the closing company saying our contract closed today, and to allow 10-12 days for Disney to transfer all the information into their system and then we will receive our membership # and info from them.
> 
> So excited. So here is our timeline. 125 pts. at BLT June UY, 94 banked pts.
> 
> 1/3 made an offer and about two days to come to an agreement.
> 1/10 sent to Disney for ROFR
> 2/9 passed ROFR
> 2/10 received closing docs via email
> 2/21 closed.



Congratulations and welcome home! Have fun planning your first trip.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Poolrat said:


> I thought you said you were stopping!!!!!!!       No Disney Village for you!!



Alrighty then, now we have Miss Pat the Point Police!!!
If this goes through, we will try to sell a few points...


----------



## Meriweather

Finally closed on 250 OKW pts (Oct. use year) 

Offered 12/24
passed ROFR 1/24
closed 2/21

now on to the next


----------



## quinnc19

I was prepared for a delay, given what some others were reporting, but it took Disney less than 30 days to respond. Rachel emailed me this morning that I passed. 



quinnc19 said:


> I was just notified the contract was sent to ROFR!  80 BWV points (June UY) 58/point, 38 banked 2011 points and all going forward, buyer pays closing and buyer and seller split dues.


----------



## mickeyplanner

zeferjen said:


> Congratulations! I would wait 3 business days and start calling member administration.



When you call Disney, do you just give your name since we don't have our membership numbers yet?  I was told that Disney put us in the system yesterday but it could take a few days for the points to show up under our name and we would get our membership number in the mail.  Is that when we get our membership card, when Disney mails out our number?


----------



## zeferjen

mickeyplanner said:


> When you call Disney, do you just give your name since we don't have our membership numbers yet?  I was told that Disney put us in the system yesterday but it could take a few days for the points to show up under our name and we would get our membership number in the mail.  Is that when we get our membership card, when Disney mails out our number?



I called Member administration and gave them our sellers' names. They gave me my new member  number. Then I hung up and called regular member services and gave them my member number. They were able to book my first trip right away. It took another day for me to get website access.


----------



## luckyman_apd

What are the phone numbers for members Administration and Member services. This is the path I would like to go, since it worked for you. I'm thinking I'll call on Friday.


----------



## lions1995

Just got notice that we passed ROFR. 

150 pts at WLV, $60/point, April UY. 68 '11 pts (banked to 12), 107 '12 and all 150 '13 pts. Seller pays 12 mf; buyer pays closing; submitted 1/26; Fidelity; existing DVC owner.


----------



## glvest

We passed Rofr today. Submitted on 1/26 for OKW 300 pts, March UY, 58 ppt, 187 pts from 2011, 300 from 2012.


----------



## MSUmom

luckyman_apd said:


> What are the phone numbers for members Administration and Member services. This is the path I would like to go, since it worked for you. I'm thinking I'll call on Friday.



I put it down in my original post but for some reason the numbers were blocked.   It must be one of those secret numbers.   Maybe someone with more experience could help.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

luckyman_apd said:


> What are the phone numbers for members Administration and Member services. This is the path I would like to go, since it worked for you. I'm thinking I'll call on Friday.



Your broker should provide you with the numbers and info about getting in to the system.


----------



## Meriweather

We passed today too. ..............went to Disney 1/24.
130 pts. VGC.

We closed yesterday on another contract. Looks like for us things are taking the full amount of time, but at least they are going through.


----------



## Caren

At last--we passed. 

Went to ROFR on 1/17, passed on 2/22. 150 points, OKW, August, no 2011 points, all 2012 points, $57, we pay closing costs. Not the greatest price, but exactly the contract we were looking for.


----------



## ms_minnie

We passed!!!   Submitted 1/25, BLT, Sept U/Y, 160 pts, $89/pt, buyer pays cc.  So glad it passed...it was hard finding Sept U/Y for BLT for some reason!  I hope the rest goes smoothly


----------



## etemplet

Caren said:


> At last--we passed.
> 
> Went to ROFR on 1/17, passed on 2/22. 150 points, OKW, August, no 2011 points, all 2012 points, $57, we pay closing costs. Not the greatest price, but exactly the contract we were looking for.



Congratulations !!  Glad to hear it !!!!


----------



## a742246

Count me in!
Sept use year, exactly what I was looking for.
SSR $57.00 a point comes with all 2011 and 2012 points.
Buyer pays closing and 2012 points. Fidelity.
100 points.


----------



## luckyman_apd

a742246 said:


> Count me in!
> Sept use year, exactly what I was looking for.
> SSR $57.00 a point comes with all 2011 and 2012 points.
> Buyer pays closing and 2012 points. Fidelity.



How many points?


----------



## luckyman_apd

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Your broker should provide you with the numbers and info about getting in to the system.



I gotta tell you, I wasn't overly thrilled with the broker, but I wasn't disappointed either. The timeline I was given was right on the nose, everything happened as expected, but the communication was lacking. If I didn't directly ask, I wasn't told.  So, in that respect I felt it could have been better, but maybe it's just me.

It really doesn't matter, it could have been listed with the village idiot, that was contract I wanted so I can't really complain. In the future, I'd use the same agent if it was the contract I wanted.


----------



## a742246

luckyman_apd said:


> How many points?



I knew I forgot something. It is a 100 point contract.
Thank you for informing me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

luckyman_apd said:


> I gotta tell you, I wasn't overly thrilled with the broker, but I wasn't disappointed either. The timeline I was given was right on the nose, everything happened as expected, but the communication was lacking. If I didn't directly ask, I wasn't told.  So, in that respect I felt it could have been better, but maybe it's just me.
> 
> It really doesn't matter, it could have been listed with the village idiot, that was contract I wanted so I can't really complain. In the future, I'd use the same agent if it was the contract I wanted.



Some definitely have the communication down far better than others.  We were lucky that with our first resale we had excellent communication and hand holding thru the process.  After that it didn't matter so much because we knew how the process went although it was interesting on one contract when I discovered we had closed because the points were showing in my account!


----------



## DVCconvert

Passed:
25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf


----------



## buy24me

Joey7295 said:


> 4 smaller contracts at OKW with a Sep UY totaling 250 pts.
> $55/pt, buyer pays closing and 2012 MFs
> 
> 40 pts, 40 banked 2010 points, 40 2011, 40 2012
> 
> 40 pts, 40 banked 2010 points, 40 2011, 40 2012
> 
> 70 pts, 70 banked 2010 points, 70 2011, 70 2012
> 
> 100 pts, 100 banked 2010 points, 100 2011, 100 2012



That is great!! I would love to find a small contract like this for 50-65 points.  There doesn't seem to be many around lately...


----------



## WLodgeLizard

Got the email today that we passed ROFR

SSR 120 points, Dec UY
29 2011 points
120 2012 points
Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF
$50 PP
Fidelity (HIGHLY, HIGHLY recommended so far)

Offer accepted 2/1
Sent to ROFR 2/15
Passed ROFR 2/29


WLL


----------



## kstorms27

We just got our email today that we passed ROFR! 

100pts OKW  Oct. UY
100pts now with another coming in Oct/12.
$55pp
Buyer and seller will split closing and pro-rated MF's

Offer submitted on 1/30
Sent to ROFR 2/2
Passed ROFR on 2/28

Super excited to make our first (of many) reservation as DVC members!!


----------



## luckyman_apd

125 BLT points with 94 banked from 2011 June UY. $95 per pt

Jan 3 - made offer
Jan 10 - contract submitted to Disney for ROFR
Feb 8- Passed ROFR
Feb 21 - closed
Feb 27 - contract loaded into system (Although i didn't know until the 28th)
Feb 28 - points loaded and first reservation

Good luck to everyone waiting for ROFR, and waiting to close. I used DVC by resale with Shontell Crawford. Everything was smooth and simple. I would use any of the four major companies in the future if the contract I wanted was listed with them.


----------



## Dopey0039

We passed ROFR today  

220 BWV
Sep 
51.00 dollars per
Buyer pays closing and mf


----------



## A and J's Mom

Passed ROFR with our ideal contract.  
100 Points at BCV
June UY - All '11 & '12 points
$79 per point, buyer pays closing & MF


----------



## Frontside720

We passed today too!! 

2 seperate february contracts:

#1) 160pts BLT $80/pt (154 banked)
#2) 160pts BLT $80/pt (48 banked)

Buyer pays closing and mf


----------



## npcougar

My info was posted a while back but we passed ROFR today.


----------



## glvest

glvest said:


> We passed Rofr today. Submitted on 1/26 for OKW 300 pts, March UY, 58 ppt, 187 pts from 2011, 300 from 2012.



Got our closing docs yesterday and overnighted them back. Now just waiting for the seller.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> 2 small contracts both OKW with an Aug UY.
> $55/pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MFs
> 
> 25 pts, 25 banked 2010 points, 25 2011, 25 2012
> 
> 45 pts, 45 banked 2010 points, 45 2011, 45 2012



Found out I passed today. I think it was exactly 30 days


----------



## gray52

My info has been posted... so this is to inform that we passed ROFR today!

gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) Garden views Realty.


Smooth sailing so far...
Asking price: $70
Feb 5 - Submitted offer of $50
Feb 5 - Seller countered at $60 and we accepted.
Feb 6 - Sent to ROFR
Feb 29 - Passed ROFR

Will receiver our closing docs in about 2 weeks.


----------



## xstitches

Great news today passed ROFR! The details: 130 pts OKW, $58, all 2011 and 2012, buyer pays mf and closing costs. Submitted 1/30/12 notified 2/29/12.

 so happy

Also 130 banked points from 2010 that need to be used by 8/31/12


----------



## mickeyplanner

luckyman_apd said:


> 125 BLT points with 94 banked from 2011 June UY. $95 per pt
> 
> Jan 3 - made offer
> Jan 10 - contract submitted to Disney for ROFR
> Feb 8- Passed ROFR
> Feb 21 - closed
> Feb 27 - contract loaded into system (Although i didn't know until the 28th)
> Feb 28 - points loaded and first reservation
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for ROFR, and waiting to close. I used DVC by resale with Shontell Crawford. Everything was smooth and simple. I would use any of the four major companies in the future if the contract I wanted was listed with them.



Welcome home to BLT, did you get the room category you wanted and did you book online?


----------



## TheBum

Just found out yesterday that Disney waived ROFR.

260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked for '12 & all '13 pts, (sub 1/31, passed 2/29)

We are already DVC members, but wanted to add on this resort.  Actually quite amazed after looking through this thread that it passed for only $65/pt.


----------



## Caren90

TheBum said:


> Just found out yesterday that Disney waived ROFR.
> 
> 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked for '12 & all '13 pts, (sub 1/31, passed 2/29)
> 
> We are already DVC members, but wanted to add on this resort.  Actually quite amazed after looking through this thread that it passed for only $65/pt.



Congratulations! I would guess that since you did not have all of the 2012 points available, that may be one of the reasons why Disney passed on it. 
Stephen


----------



## MrToad1345

We passed ROFR yesterday.  SSR 160 pts, 108 2011 banked points, 160 2012, with a Aug UY.  $52.50/pt.  Buyer paid closing and MF.  Going through estopples right now and should have that wrapped up in 1-2 weeks.  Very excited to start planning next trip!!!


----------



## momto3pirates

Found out yesterday we passed ROFR...
160 points at GCV, 4 points from 2011 left (hoping to be able to bank these but know it will be up to MS since we are in final 4 months of use year)
all 2012 points coming, June use year
$92/point, buyer pays closing and mf for 2012

Can't wait to go back to GCV as a member this time.


----------



## luckyman_apd

mickeyplanner said:


> Welcome home to BLT, did you get the room category you wanted and did you book online?



Unfortunatly no. I got 4 of the 5 nights. Waitlisted the other night. If at 7 months it doesn't open, we will book something else open for the Friday and Saturday 

Hoping for VWL. I doubt BC or BW will have an opening as it is during F&W.


----------



## hmire

SSR  210 points---$48pp--- June UY ---420 coming June 2012---Sent to ROFR March 1---Fidelity


----------



## hmire

SSR  210 points---$48pp--- June UY ---420 coming June 2012---Sent to ROFR March 1---Fidelity


----------



## mickeyplanner

To my surprise in today's mail were our DVC membership cards.  I was shocked but overly excited, now we will definately be able to upgrade to annual passes on Wednesday without any extra steps/hassles.


----------



## Missyrose

Missyrose said:


> We passed ROFR! Woke up to an email from Sharon this morning with the good news!
> 
> 150 BWV Sept. UY, 144 in '11, 150 in '12
> $50pp, Buyer pays MFs, Buyer/Seller split closing, submitted 1/13



We were just notified that we closed and the new membership info has been sent to Disney. Now we wait to show up in Disney system so we can make our reservation for next January. 
Here's our timeline so far
1/13 Sent to 
2/8 Passed 
2/23 Sent closing documents to title company 
3/6 Contract closed


----------



## siennasmama07

SSR 150 JUNE UY
104 2012 pts
58 per point, buyer pays half mf on remaining 12' pts and closing

01/17 contract sent to DISNEY for ROFR
02/15 PASSED ROFR
2/24 Received Closing Docs
2/28 Wire Transferred Funds and faxed Documents
3/06 Closed 

Just got and email that the title co closed, I guess now I have to wait to get into Disney's system....

Does anyone have an estimate how long that takes?  Thanks


----------



## siennasmama07

Missyrose said:


> We were just notified that we closed and the new membership info has been sent to Disney. Now we wait to show up in Disney system so we can make our reservation for next January.
> Here's our timeline so far
> 1/13 Sent to
> 2/8 Passed
> 2/23 Sent closing documents to title company
> 3/6 Contract closed



YAY!! Congrats, us too


----------



## glvest

Okw 300 pts, March UY, 58 ppt, 187 pts from 2011, 300 for 2012. Here is our timeline
1/24 - signed and faxed contract
1/26 - sent to rofr
2/22 - passed Rofr
2/28 - rcvd closing docs
2/29 - returned closing docs
3/6 - shown in OC comptroller site

Now to try and get my member number and some reservations going.


----------



## DougEMG

Just had my offer accept by the seller, so now off to Disney for ROFR

OKW 230 SEP, 245 2011 points, 230 2012 points, $46/point buyer pays closing and prorated 2012 fees of $797.


----------



## Homemom

Trying again, maybe 3rd time will be a charm. Offer made and accepted 3/3 sent for ROFR 3/7.

VGC 100 pts (April) $90 
81 pts '11, 100 pts '12, 100 pts '13


----------



## doodlemama

Just heard that our contract passed ROFR.  On to the next!  Waiting for estoppels from Disney...Here is our timeline:
BLT 270 plts (February) $87
2/13 - offer accepted
2/14 - contract sent to ROFR
3/8 - passed ROFR
WAITING...


----------



## beachbunny

Just passed ROFR.  

AKV 115 pts (March) $65
55 pts 2011
115 pts 2012
115 pts 2013
buyer pays mf/closing


----------



## krdindy

Just passed ROFR. 

AKV 160 pts. UY Oct

$65/pt  buyer and seller split closing costs and MF

205 pts holding
115 pts Oct 2012
160 pts Oct 2013

Submitted 2/14
Passed 3/7


----------



## ebirrane

Also just passed ROFR:

160 pts, BLT, $95/pt. Feb UY. 160 banked points from 2011, 160 from 2012. 

Accepted offer on 2/12. 
To ROFR on 2/13. 
Accepted 3/7

-Ed


----------



## Caren90

Looks like a lot of good AKV and BLT deals coming through.
Congrats. everyone and good luck through the process.


----------



## quinnc19

80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25).

I passed ROFR in about 28 days  and just sent back my closing docs. I'm racing to book BWV for F & W using my home resort advantage but am running out of time.


----------



## zavandor

I passed ROFR!!!!!

  

65 SSR points 50$ pp. 
Sent to ROFR 2/13/2012, passed 3/7/2012


----------



## June0802

SSR 25 pts (FEB)- $59 pp - No 2012 points - Sent to ROFR March 7 - A Timeshare Broker.


----------



## DizBub

Yay!!  We passed!!

SSR 150 points Feb UY all 2011 + 2012 points and forward.  $53.33 pp

Offer accepted 1/30/12
Contract signed and returned 2/1/12
Sent to ROFR 2/9/12
Passed ROFR 3/8/12


----------



## defnjeb

We passed ROFR yesterday!!  

GCV - $88, 160 points with 132 banked '10 points and 156 '11 points!
Submitted on 2/10 and passed on 3/7

This is our first add-on and we are sooooo excited!!


----------



## DisneyLoverUSA

I see the title of this thread is if you have or haven't made it through ROFR recently...but all the posts I see are only of ppl who HAVE made it through ROFR. Has anybody ever *NOT* made it through ROFR that anybody knows of?


----------



## June0802

DisneyLoverUSA said:


> I see the title of this thread is if you have or haven't made it through ROFR recently...but all the posts I see are only of ppl who HAVE made it through ROFR. Has anybody ever *NOT* made it through ROFR that anybody knows of?



Look at the first post and scroll down a bit to the ROFR'D section. Those folks didn't make it. We are still waiting.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyLoverUSA said:


> I see the title of this thread is if you have or haven't made it through ROFR recently...but all the posts I see are only of ppl who HAVE made it through ROFR. Has anybody ever *NOT* made it through ROFR that anybody knows of?



Here's a link to the latest ROFR data summary:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44077289&postcount=1977

The top is those that passed.  The next section is those that were ROFR'd and the bottom is those that are waiting.  Disney hasn't done much with ROFR for quite awhile so the ROFR'd section doesn't have a lot.  If you looked back at the previous ROFR threads you'd see more.


----------



## DisneyLoverUSA

I looked at them and can't really figure out WHY Disney bought the contracts instead of letting them be sold. I did see a few that were really low price per point that I don't even understand why the seller would have accepted $40 per point on OKW, etc. But most of those seemed normal priced. I am just hoping mine goes through at $55 pp OKW 150 because mine is coming with 3 years of points on it and $55 a point may seem low for it. I am crossing my fingers. Ours hasn't even been sent off yet. Maybe Monday.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Good Luck!

The Mouse acts in mysterious ways.  You can never know about ROFR!

Some sellers are just desperate to sell at any price.  Just be glad you have DVC buying back those kind of contracts!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Our offer was accepted and we'll be waiting for ROFR as soon as we sign and give our deposit.

180 AKV for $56.  March UY.  All points 2012 on.  Buyer pays closing and prorated MF.

Editted to add: Got the contract today and see there are 94 banked points that we didn't know about.  Yay!


----------



## June0802

dr&momto2boys said:


> Our offer was accepted and we'll be waiting for ROFR as soon as we sign and give our deposit.
> 
> 180 AKV for $56.  March UY.  All points 2012 on.  Buyer pays closing and prorated MF.



Wow great deal! Good luck.


----------



## catdog70

I passed last month when selling.  It was SSR - 175 pts, all 2012 pts plus 48 banked from 2011- $60/pt - March UY.

I paid all closing costs which approximated $500, both buyer and I paid prorated MF (they picked up where I left off).


----------



## Caren90

catdog70 said:


> I passed last month when selling.  It was SSR - 175 pts, all 2012 pts plus 48 banked from 2011- $60/pt - March UY.
> 
> I paid all closing costs which approximated $500, both buyer and I paid prorated MF (they picked up where I left off).




congratulations on your sale. I hope you were able to enjoy your points while you had them.


----------



## gmi3804

Here are the data on my first two contracts. "I'm almost there."

160 BLT @ $87pp, September UY
Went to ROFR on 1/26/12. Passed ROFR on 3/5/12 (39 days in ROFR - is that a record?)
Awaiting closing.

250 BLT @ $82pp, September UY
Went to ROFR on 1/26/12. Passed ROFR on 2/27/12 (32 days in ROFR)
Closed on 3/6/12.


----------



## ELMC

100 BLT June UY submitted to ROFR 3/12/12.  Details on price and points to follow.


----------



## doodlemama

doodlemama said:


> Just heard that our contract passed ROFR.  On to the next!  Waiting for estoppels from Disney...Here is our timeline:
> BLT 270 plts (February) $87
> 2/13 - offer accepted
> 2/14 - contract sent to ROFR
> 3/8 - passed ROFR
> 3/13 - Estoppels received/closing docs being prepared
> WAITING...


----------



## melodyka

> melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17) Fidelity


  PASSED 3/14!

just heard today we are moving along


----------



## a742246

Passed 3/14

SSR Sept 100 points  2011 (100 pts) 2012 (100 points)
Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF  $57.00 a point


----------



## ovalhead96

Passed today!  50 points OKW 100 2011 points 51.50 Sept UY


----------



## cc_nike

Just got word today I passed!!! 
210 OKW points April use year
13 2011 points all 2012 points
$38 a point
I pay closing and 12 MF's


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> 4 smaller contracts at OKW with a Sep UY totaling 250 pts.
> $55/pt, buyer pays closing and 2012 MFs
> 
> 40 pts, 40 banked 2010 points, 40 2011, 40 2012
> 
> 40 pts, 40 banked 2010 points, 40 2011, 40 2012
> 
> 70 pts, 70 banked 2010 points, 70 2011, 70 2012
> 
> 100 pts, 100 banked 2010 points, 100 2011, 100 2012



Passed today, 3/14


----------



## June0802

cc_nike said:


> Just got word today I passed!!!
> 210 OKW points April use year
> 13 2011 points all 2012 points
> $38 a point
> I pay closing and 12 MF's



WOW!!!!!!!!! You just hit the lottery! Congrats!


----------



## cc_nike

June0802 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! You just hit the lottery! Congrats!



I cant believe it passed but I am glad it did!!!


----------



## jjjbdisney

Just found out we passed ROFR.  

BCV - 150 points - $70.00 per point 

55 left from 2010, all from 2011, 2012, 2013.  Seller pays yearly fees; seller and buyer split closing costs.


----------



## Donald is #1

Sorry everyone, life has been crazy since I got back from my african vacation.

wigdoutdismom, hmire, DougEMG, June0802, dr&momto2boys, ELMC, good luck with your contracts! 

etemplet, Chase'N'Ciera, lions1995, glvest, Meriweather, Caren, ms_minnie, DVCconvert, WLodgeLizard, kstorms27, Dopey0039, A and J's Mom, Frontside720, npcougar, Joey7295, gray52, xstitches, TheBum, MrToad1345, momto3pirates, Homemom, doodlemama, beachbunny, krdindy, ebirrane, quinnc19, zavandor, DizBub, defnjeb, gmi3804, melodyka, a742246, ovalhead96, cc nike, jjjbdisney, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Meriweather,  thanks for the update! 

catdog70, congratulations on selling your contract! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)*
*beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)*
*krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
*A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)*
*TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member*
*jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
*ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)*
*Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)*
*Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)*
*doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)*
*ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)*
*gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)*
*gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)*




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
*etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)* 
*Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)*
*gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member*
*quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)*
*melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
*glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)*
*Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)*
*DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)*
*kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member*
*Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)*
*Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)*
*xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)*
*ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)*
*cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)*
*Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member*
*Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member*
*Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member*
*Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member* 



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
*NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS*

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
*WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)*
*MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)*
*zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity*
*DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)*
*catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf*
*a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity* 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 
*momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)*
*defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
*lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity*
*npcougar-------- 100 points VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)*


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*


*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity

*Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)*



*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
MSUmom------  25 AKV (Nov) $84, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, non-member, Fidelity
Bradleyv1714------  50 AKV (Dec) $70, buyer pays closing and mf
*dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf *


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10)
*wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member, Fidelity*


*WAITING - BLT:*
*ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
dsanner106----- 210 BWV (???) $??, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/20)


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
*DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf *


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
*hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity*
*June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7) A Timeshare Broker*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
*Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7)*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Caren90

OK, here are mine:

SSR, Aug UY, 150 points, $52 per point: 150 banked 2010 points, 150 -2011 points, 150 -2012 points, buyer pays closing and 2012 MF's.

SSR, Dec UY, 160 points, $53 per point: 160 banked 2010 points, 160- 2011 points, 160- 2012 points, buyer pays closing and 2012 MF's.

SSR, Sep UY, 200 points, $51 per point: 200 banked 2010 points, 200-2011 points, 200- 2012 points, buyer pays closing and 2012 MF's

All have passed ROFR.

"Brother can you spare a dime?"

Stephen


----------



## uriel12

Contract sent to Disney for ROFR 2/21/12
Passed ROFR 3/14/12

OKW 230 points Sep UY - $50/PT  460 points (2011, 230 banked expire 8/31/12) plus 230 points (2012).
Buyer pays closing.  Buyer and Seller Split 2012 MF.  Fidelity


----------



## Quilter007

VGC -- didn't want to post until this closed because I was afraid of jinxing it!

Closed on 3/14 (Pi day!) $98/pt 220 pts June, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing. submitted 2/2. passed 2/29.

Thanks Timeshare Store!


----------



## Song of the South

BLT 160pts Feb UY $82 per, buyer pays '12 MF and closing, 131 '11 banked, 160 '12, all future points...

I don't know when we went to ROFR or when it was approved with any certainty but we were coming up on 30 days from when I got the email that we were sent to ROFR...

Oh, and this:  THANKS for this Thread 

SotS


----------



## DougEMG

Have another contract that is on the way to Disney for ROFR, details are:

OKW 270 points SEPT UY, $50/point, 432 points for 2011, 270 points for 2012.  Buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 MF.


----------



## greatwhite24

Went to ROFR on 02/27 on a SSR 160 point contract. 129 - 2011 points, 160-2012 points. $50 a point.  Buyer pays closing. Buyer and seller split 2012 MF.  Still nothing back if it passed or not. Fidelity


----------



## uriel12

So this is the first contract that does not pass ROFR. I'm 3 for 4.  Not sure if I should feel good about such great negotiating skills or sad.

Contract sent to Disney for ROFR 3/1/12
Did not pass ROFR 3/20/12
HH 300 points Dec UY - $40/PT  203 points (2011) plus 300 points (2012).
Buyer pays closing. Seller pays 2012 MF. The Timeshare Store


----------



## csharpwv

uriel12 said:


> So this is the first contract that does not pass ROFR. I'm 3 for 4.  Not sure if I should feel good about such great negotiating skills or sad.
> 
> Contract sent to Disney for ROFR 3/1/12
> Did not pass ROFR 3/20/12
> HH 300 points Dec UY - $40/PT  203 points (2011) plus 300 points (2012).
> Buyer pays closing. Seller pays 2012 MF. The Timeshare Store



Our HHI Contract passed this time last year at $41.78 - 280 points.
We received all 2011 points, and some banked 2010 points. Can't remember how many banked points there were.

I'm pretty confident you'll pass.

However, I think the only thing that would prevent you from passing would be the fact that they have no December HHI inventory at DVC to sell. I don't think they try very hard to keep all UY's available for purchase direct - it wouldn't make much sense for them unless they have a good deal of cash demand - which I don't know if they do have a lot of cash bookings or not. I know that they still have cash inventory for the week of July 4th, I just checked this past week.

I saw some HHI contracts for sale in the $80pp range on Fidelity's site. 

Luckily for us, we closed prior to the changes to resales that came last March - so I think we got an incredible deal for $41.78 since we can still use the points like 'new' points.

Your deal is great as well - good luck!

Have you stayed at HHI? 

We hadn't stayed there when we bought points, but we have stayed there since then - and WE LOVE IT!

We can't wait for the week long stay in a Grand Villa we have reserved for this summer! So excited! I was just looking around online for activities and such for our trip - can't wait!


----------



## bethifoody

Jumping into the fray... first time DVC-ers, resale... $89/pt, BLT, 160 pts., all '12 points, April UY, split mf, submitted for ROFR on 3/19.


----------



## DougEMG

cc_nike said:


> Just got word today I passed!!!
> 210 OKW points April use year
> 13 2011 points all 2012 points
> $38 a point
> I pay closing and 12 MF's



Congradulations.  Gives me hope that mine at $46/point will go through.


----------



## uriel12

csharpwv said:


> Our HHI Contract passed this time last year at $41.78 - 280 points.
> We received all 2011 points, and some banked 2010 points. Can't remember how many banked points there were.
> 
> I'm pretty confident you'll pass.
> 
> However, I think the only thing that would prevent you from passing would be the fact that they have no December HHI inventory at DVC to sell. I don't think they try very hard to keep all UY's available for purchase direct - it wouldn't make much sense for them unless they have a good deal of cash demand - which I don't know if they do have a lot of cash bookings or not. I know that they still have cash inventory for the week of July 4th, I just checked this past week.
> 
> I saw some HHI contracts for sale in the $80pp range on Fidelity's site.
> 
> Luckily for us, we closed prior to the changes to resales that came last March - so I think we got an incredible deal for $41.78 since we can still use the points like 'new' points.
> 
> Your deal is great as well - good luck!
> 
> Have you stayed at HHI?
> 
> We hadn't stayed there when we bought points, but we have stayed there since then - and WE LOVE IT!
> 
> We can't wait for the week long stay in a Grand Villa we have reserved for this summer! So excited! I was just looking around online for activities and such for our trip - can't wait!



Good job pass ROFR.  I guess my post was not clear enough. The Time Share Store found out this morning that Disney decided to step in and buy the contract.  We did not pass ROFR at $40/pt.  I bet it was because the seller was paying the 2012 MF.


----------



## McLoki

First ever DVC contract purchase - sent to Disney for ROFR today (3/20/12)

Details are:

SSR 250 points, Dec UY, $43.60/point, 0 points for 2011, 250 points for 2012. Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF.


----------



## Donald is #1

Caren90, uriel12, Quilter007, Song of the South, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

DougEMG, greatwhite24, bethifoody, good luck with your contracts! 

uriel12, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08----------   50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN---------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1---------  70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------  50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze-----------  70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih-----------  50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2,  passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
*Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf *




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) ---  25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178  banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan--------  50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13----------  30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
*uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv---------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
*Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*
*Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*
*Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------  85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity ]momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
*Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2-------------  30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets--------  50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx-------------  25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 points VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
*uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity

*Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)*



*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
MSUmom------  25 AKV (Nov) $84, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, non-member, Fidelity
Bradleyv1714------  50 AKV (Dec) $70, buyer pays closing and mf
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member, Fidelity


*WAITING - BLT:*
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12)
*bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19) non-member*


*WAITING - BWV:*
dsanner106----- 210 BWV (???) $??, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/20)


*WAITING - HHI:*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
*DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paus mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7) A Timeshare Broker
*greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27) Fidelity*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7)


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## greatwhite24

I just found out I passed ROFR.  SSR (DEC) - 129 - 2011 points, 160 -2012.  $50 a point.  I pay closing and we split 2012 MF.


----------



## JennG

greatwhite24 said:


> I just found out I passed ROFR.  SSR (DEC) - 129 - 2011 points, 160 -2012.  $50 a point.  I pay closing and we split 2012 MF.



Congrats!! When did you submit?

I'm still waiting...impatiently


----------



## goldenears

greatwhite24 said:


> I just found out I passed ROFR.  SSR (DEC) - 129 - 2011 points, 160 -2012.  $50 a point.  I pay closing and we split 2012 MF.




Congratulations!!!


----------



## DizBub

DizBub said:


> SSR 150 points Feb UY all 2011 + 2012 points and forward.  $53.33 pp
> 
> Offer accepted 1/30/12
> Contract signed and returned 2/1/12
> Sent to ROFR 2/9/12
> Passed ROFR 3/8/12



Got closing documents today.  Already sent them back over-night signed with final payment.  One step closer!!  Looks like actual closing could take another week or 2.  Oh well, I'm used to waiting by now.


----------



## greatwhite24

It was submitted on 2/27 and i just found out today.  It was a long, painful wait.


----------



## snowborder

Submitted to ROFR 2/27 200 points VWL $58 per point buyer pays closing and maint fees.

Still waiting Fidelity...


----------



## SleepingPrincess

Found out I passed on 3/21. 210 @ BCV - August UY - $68 pp - 25 2010 points, 2 2011 points, all 2012. Buyer pays closing and MF.

It was submitted on 2/24.


----------



## WsPrincess

Submitted 3/12 for ROFR. OKW, 320 points, UY April. All 2012 points coming 4/1 with 48 banked points to use by 4/1/13. $52 pp, buyer pays 2012 MF and closing.

I am waiting impatiently and hoping we make it through.


----------



## Lucia_27

WSPrincess - you and I are in similar boats. 

OKW - 320 points, all 2011 and 2012 points, but with the dreaded February UY. $54/pt, buyer pays closing and buyer/seller split MF. Submitted for ROFR on 3/2, but since it went late (Friday), I'm using 3/5 as the date to ROFR.

If we have to go back to square one, we'll be pushing it to book our late June trip in time.


----------



## DougEMG

Great sadness, just found out that Disney ended up ROFRing my contract.

Was 230 points OKW, Sept UY, $46/point, 245 2011 points, 230 2012 points, with buyer paying closing and buyer paying $797 towards 2012 MF.


----------



## bethifoody

Bummer, Doug. Sorry to hear that!


----------



## dcfromva

DougEMG said:


> Great sadness, just found out that Disney ended up ROFRing my contract.
> 
> Was 230 points OKW, Sept UY, $46/point, 245 2011 points, 230 2012 points, with buyer paying closing and buyer paying $797 towards 2012 MF.




It didn't seem like Disney was doing many ROFRs lately. Looks like Disney is not entirely finished with ROFR.  Was that the extended OKW contract?


----------



## DougEMG

dcfromva said:


> It didn't seem like Disney was doing many ROFRs lately. Looks like Disney is not entirely finished with ROFR.  Was that the extended OKW contract?



No it wasn't an extended contract.


----------



## jcolton12

offer accepted 3/20
submitted rofr 3/21

SSR 200 $50.00	Jun 11-20, 12-200, 13-200, 14-200 Buyer pays closing split mf's

Now the long wait but heading to SSR on Monday so hopefully it will make the wait easier!


----------



## WDWMOE

50 pts OKW (Apr)  $55  all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF submitted 2/27 passed 3/21  member


----------



## Caren90

DougEMG said:


> No it wasn't an extended contract.



Disney can now sell those points as extended, correct?


----------



## Joey7295

DougEMG said:


> Great sadness, just found out that Disney ended up ROFRing my contract.
> 
> Was 230 points OKW, Sept UY, $46/point, 245 2011 points, 230 2012 points, with buyer paying closing and buyer paying $797 towards 2012 MF.



Good luck with your 270 pt contract.  Hopefully that one passes.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Just passed ROFR

VWL, 200 points, June use year, $50 a point, buyer pays closing, seller maint fees, 2010 points on, 2011 points banked into 2012, Fidelity

Now if I can only close in time to use the points that expire May 31st!  Wish me luck!


----------



## pmaurer74

XGrumpy1 said:


> Just passed ROFR
> 
> VWL, 200 points, June use year, $50 a point, buyer pays closing, seller maint fees, 2010 points on, 2011 points banked into 2012, Fidelity
> 
> Now if I can only close in time to use the points that expire May 31st!  Wish me luck!



From what I have seen this looks like a great deal... good luck and it will be close to close in time I bet but have fun... how many points do you have to use by May 31?


----------



## XGrumpy1

200 will expire on May 31st, banked 2010 points.  I don't think I can get the time off from work, it's kinda crazy there, but I will see if I can.  May just have to try and rent them!


----------



## uriel12

DougEMG said:


> Great sadness, just found out that Disney ended up ROFRing my contract.
> 
> Was 230 points OKW, Sept UY, $46/point, 245 2011 points, 230 2012 points, with buyer paying closing and buyer paying $797 towards 2012 MF.



First of all - I'm very sorry to hear about your post.
Second of all - I am more puzzled than ever on how Disney decides to exercise ROFR.

Your contract almost sounds exactly like mine and passed.  

230 pts OKW Sep UY $50/pt buyer pays closing cost and $797.25 HOA.
460 points 2011, 230 points 2012.

Even though your contract was $4 less per point, the contract they decided to waive ROFR has 215 more points coming in 2011.

I just don't get it....

Again - I'm very sorry you didn't pass.


----------



## kmermaid

I am closing today on my add on for BCV.  Here is is the timeline and info:
BCV  100 pts/Oct UY
117 avail (17 banked from '10)/100 2012
$78 pp/ buyer pays closing and MF 2012
Sent to ROFR on 2/10
Passed ROFR on 3/13
Closing docs received on 3/19
Confirmed email and closing on 3/26

I'm wondering if it helps that I'm already in the Disney system will it shorten the time they put my points in?  Or not cuz I bought a different UY then my other two BCV contracts?


----------



## gatorgirl02

XGrumpy1 said:


> Just passed ROFR
> 
> VWL, 200 points, June use year, $50 a point, buyer pays closing, seller maint fees, 2010 points on, 2011 points banked into 2012, Fidelity
> 
> Now if I can only close in time to use the points that expire May 31st!  Wish me luck!



Wow, that sounds that a great deal. Congrats!


----------



## DougEMG

Caren90 said:


> Disney can now sell those points as extended, correct?



Correct, Disney can now sell the OKW contract as an extended contract.


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> First of all - I'm very sorry to hear about your post.
> Second of all - I am more puzzled than ever on how Disney decides to exercise ROFR.
> 
> Your contract almost sounds exactly like mine and passed.
> 
> 230 pts OKW Sep UY $50/pt buyer pays closing cost and $797.25 HOA.
> 460 points 2011, 230 points 2012.
> 
> Even though your contract was $4 less per point, the contract they decided to waive ROFR has 215 more points coming in 2011.
> 
> I just don't get it....
> 
> Again - I'm very sorry you didn't pass.



Thanks...

I've got another offer going to Disney for 270 OKW SEPT, with 432 2011 points, 270 2012 points at $50/point, buyer pays closing and splitting MF.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this one passes.


----------



## snowborder

snowborder said:


> Submitted to ROFR 2/27 200 points VWL $58 per point buyer pays closing and maint fees.
> 
> Still waiting Fidelity...



Passed ROFR 3/26/2012  !!!


----------



## le9397

Our offer was submitted to ROFR today - 3/26.   

160 BLT - Feb UY
$82/point
53 banked 2011 points, all 2012 & 2013.
Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF.

And so the waiting begins....this is our first contract.


----------



## Brian Noble

> I just don't get it....


Sometimes the drunken monkey hits the dartboard.  Other times he doesn't.


----------



## joyzilli

BWV - 25 points - $60.50 pp - Buyer pays closing and 2012 maint. fees. - 25 banked 2010 pts, 25 2011 pts, and 25 2012 pts.
Sent - 2/15
Passed - 3/21


----------



## fmer55

joyzilli said:


> BWV - 25 points - $60.50 pp - Buyer pays closing and 2012 maint. fees. - 25 banked 2010 pts, 25 2011 pts, and 25 2012 pts.
> Sent - 2/15
> Passed - 3/21



congrats!!


by my math this is 36 days......this seems to becoming more common, are your dates correct? and if so can anyone expound on the "30" day rule? is that just a guidline?


----------



## dangeron

We went to ROFR today. SSR 200 pts at $57 ppt, split MF, buyer pays closing. 201 pts available. 
Expecting to pass since I saw one at SSR pass at $43 ppt, 
Guess we'll know next month


----------



## joyzilli

> by my math this is 36 days......this seems to becoming more common, are your dates correct? and if so can anyone expound on the "30" day rule? is that just a guidline?



Yes, my dates are correct....I took a long time to hear back!


----------



## bethifoody

I too would like to know what happens if Disney takes longer than the 30 days they demand for ROFR. Is it then safe to assume that they've forfeited the right (b/c they didn't act in the allotted time/contract violation)? If not, is it an decision that you can appeal if they exercise ROFR after that 30 day mark?  Has anyone heard of them exercising ROFR and it taking longer than 30 days? [Just the ponderings of a relatively bored lady...]


----------



## DizBub

DizBub said:


> Got closing documents today.  Already sent them back over-night signed with final payment.  One step closer!!  Looks like actual closing could take another week or 2.  Oh well, I'm used to waiting by now.



Just got word that our seller is out of the country and cannot have closing documents notarized until he returns next week.   AARRGGHHHHH!!!!!!

More waiting


----------



## gatorgirl02

dangeron said:


> We went to ROFR today. SSR 200 pts at $57 ppt, split MF, buyer pays closing. 201 pts available.
> Expecting to pass since I saw one at SSR pass at $43 ppt,
> Guess we'll know next month



Best of luck to you!


----------



## Lucia_27

Lucia_27 said:


> WSPrincess - you and I are in similar boats.
> 
> OKW - 320 points, all 2011 and 2012 points, but with the dreaded February UY. $54/pt, buyer pays closing and buyer/seller split MF. Submitted for ROFR on 3/2, but since it went late (Friday), I'm using 3/5 as the date to ROFR.
> 
> If we have to go back to square one, we'll be pushing it to book our late June trip in time.



Just found out today we passed ROFR!!!


----------



## JennG

Lucia_27 said:


> Just found out today we passed ROFR!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## ELMC

bethifoody said:


> I too would like to know what happens if Disney takes longer than the 30 days they demand for ROFR. Is it then safe to assume that they've forfeited the right (b/c they didn't act in the allotted time/contract violation)? If not, is it an decision that you can appeal if they exercise ROFR after that 30 day mark?  Has anyone heard of them exercising ROFR and it taking longer than 30 days? [Just the ponderings of a relatively bored lady...]



My momma always told me to believe none of what I hear and half of what I read.  So with that being said....

I read on another message board site that there was a buyer who had Disney exercise ROFR at the 35 day mark.  He challenged it based on the fact that it was later than 30 days and Disney reversed their decision and he was allowed to purchase the contract.  I think that the resale agents would know all about how to handle this if it happens.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Wow! Disney has to follow the rules just like us!


----------



## WsPrincess

Lucia_27 said:


> Just found out today we passed ROFR!!!



I am so happy for you! I am hoping we get good news soon since we were a week behind you! I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## gray52

Just got word that we CLOSED on our BWV contract yesterday!  Now just waiting to be loaded into the system.

50-days start to finish.

Our timeline:
Feb 5 - Made offer, owner countered, we accepted the counter
Feb 6 - Sent to ROFR
Feb 29 - Passed ROFR
March 10 - Received closing docs
March 12 - Returned closing docs w/ payment via UPS next day air
March 13 - UPS lost our package en-route
March 20 - Closing docs finally arrive at destination.
March 26 - CLOSED

BWV - 100pts - Oct UY - $60/pt - 0 2011pts, 100 2012pts, 100 2013pts.

Used Garden Views Realty... they were great!


----------



## gatorgirl02

Lucia_27 said:


> Just found out today we passed ROFR!!!



CONGRATS to you!


----------



## JennG

Just found out we passed ROFR for our add on!

100 BLT Jun UY $95/pt Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF

Once all is done, I'll post our timeline from submission through closing.  Whew...now to wait for the rest and get our points in the system!!


----------



## bethifoody

Congrats! Still (not so) patiently waiting to hear on our ROFR, but it's only been 8 days, lol.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Just found out today that we passed rofr on our 200 Beach Club point add-on. They were submitted the first of the month. We hope everything will be closed in a couple of weeks!


----------



## JennG

wigdoutdismom said:


> Just found out today that we passed rofr on our 200 Beach Club point add-on. They were submitted the first of the month. We hope everything will be closed in a couple of weeks!


Congrats!


----------



## JennG

bethifoody said:


> Congrats! Still (not so) patiently waiting to hear on our ROFR, but it's only been 8 days, lol.


I know your pain.  It was 27 days of painful waiting....lol

Sending pixie dust your way for a quick ROFR and closing!


----------



## ColonialMouse

We've had two contracts waiting for ROFR and the first one passed.  The second one went in 5 days later, so hopefully next week.

175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)

Still waiting on a 160 AKV contract that was submitted on 3/5.  Should be next week, I guess.

Bruce


----------



## Indians24

Our contract was submitted to ROFR today.  BWV, 100 points, all '12, no '11, we pay closing and mf, $67 ppt.  I don't know how 99% of people got such great deals at the BWV.  Every offer we made between $60-65 was rejected so when we got $67 we just took it.  Got sick of constantly looking for new contracts when each offer consistent with all the recent prices was rejected.  Now hopefully Disney doesn't take too long.


----------



## fmer55

Indians24 said:


> Our contract was submitted to ROFR today.  BWV, 100 points, all '12, no '11, we pay closing and mf, $67 ppt.  I don't know how 99% of people got such great deals at the BWV.  Every offer we made between $60-65 was rejected so when we got $67 we just took it.  Got sick of constantly looking for new contracts when each offer consistent with all the recent prices was rejected.  Now hopefully Disney doesn't take too long.



i must say boardwalk seems to have spiked a tad lately, so many offers pending. Also it seems you have to pay a premium for any contract 100pts and under.


----------



## DenLo

Indians24 said:


> Our contract was submitted to ROFR today.  BWV, 100 points, all '12, no '11, we pay closing and mf, $67 ppt.  I don't know how 99% of people got such great deals at the BWV.  Every offer we made between $60-65 was rejected so when we got $67 we just took it.  Got sick of constantly looking for new contracts when each offer consistent with all the recent prices was rejected.  Now hopefully Disney doesn't take too long.



Many people like to report the bargain purchases while those that didn't get a great deal don't post.  So I expect you are not alone and in fact there are probably more members that are buying BWV in $66 to $68 range.  Only a small percentage of all the contracts sold are posted here on the DisBoards.


----------



## DougEMG

DenLo said:


> Many people like to report the bargain purchases while those that didn't get a great deal don't post.  So I expect you are not alone and in fact there are probably more members that are buying BWV in $66 to $68 range.  Only a small percentage of all the contracts sold are posted here on the DisBoards.



Totally agree.


----------



## Indians24

Well unfortunately I was going by the data from the postings of who did/didn't pass ROFR from '11 to now.  Most 100 point contracts at the BWV were going for $60 with banked points even!  But oh well.  I think it was worth not getting rejected several more times lol. I even had sellers of two contracts  decide to pull their's off the market after I called to make an offer!


----------



## ericm078

SSR March use 170pts 50$ a pt buyer pays closing and half 2012 MF


----------



## dbs1228

Just want to add once again Donald is # 1 is the best!  Thanks for keeping this thread going!


----------



## DougEMG

Have another contract that should be going to Disney for ROFR today

OKW 400 points AUG UY came with 183 2011 points and 800 2012 points, asking was $52/point. Sale was for $39/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays 2012 MF.


----------



## princesscinderella

DougEMG said:


> Have another contract that should be going to Disney for ROFR today
> 
> OKW 400 points AUG UY came with 183 2011 points and 800 2012 points, asking was $52/point. Sale was for $39/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays 2012 MF.



Great deal!  Wish you luck again hopefully no ROFR this time!


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> Have another contract that should be going to Disney for ROFR today
> 
> OKW 400 points AUG UY came with 183 2011 points and 800 2012 points, asking was $52/point. Sale was for $39/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays 2012 MF.



Wow, if that deal goes through, you are a rock star!  Please let us know how it goes...


----------



## DougEMG

gatorgirl02 said:


> Wow, if that deal goes through, you are a rock star!  Please let us know how it goes...



Most of the credit for this one goes to Dan aka ELMC, he did most of the negotiating and I just picked it up after he was no longer interested.


----------



## WsPrincess

DougEMG said:


> Most of the credit for this one goes to Dan aka ELMC, he did most of the negotiating and I just picked it up after he was no longer interested.



Amazing to both of you! Good luck!


----------



## XGrumpy1

OK, that's a great contract!  Almost makes me want to try one more low ball offer!


----------



## fpofmtgy

We made an offer on SSR at $53 per point and the offer was accepted.  The contract is for 225 at $53 per point with 339 points  ( 114 banked from 2010) available now and 225 more becoming available in Dec. 2012. Buyer pays closing and MF.  We are now waiting on ROFR.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Aurora Belle

Offer went in 7 days ago...

SSR, September UY, 130 pts. @ $55/point, 150 pts banked from 2011, Buyer pays closing and 2012 dues

First DVC buy and I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## goldenears

Aurora Belle said:


> Offer went in 7 days ago...
> 
> SSR, September UY, 130 pts. @ $55/point, 150 pts banked from 2011, Buyer pays closing and 2012 dues
> 
> First DVC buy and I'm soooo excited!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## princesscinderella

So I'm officially on the ROFR waiting list, our contract was finally fully executed it took 5 days for the seller to sign it and get it back to the broker as they don't do email.  It's for 230pts at BWV feb UY $55 pt buyer pays 2012 maint, seller pays closing costs, all 2012 points and beyond.


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Most of the credit for this one goes to Dan aka ELMC, he did most of the negotiating and I just picked it up after he was no longer interested.



Thanks for the props.


----------



## codina818

BWV, 200 pts, $45 all 2010 banked into 2011, 2012, seller pays MF for 2012, ROFR'd today

Argggh


----------



## gatorgirl02

ELMC said:


> Thanks for the props.



If you have any other deals you don't want, I am more than happy to pick them up from you


----------



## bethifoody

I'm sorry to read that, Codina818.  When was it submitted, if you don't mind my asking? (Submitted our BLT contract on 3/19 - just trying to gauge things...)


----------



## gatorgirl02

codina818 said:


> BWV, 200 pts, $45 all 2010 banked into 2011, 2012, seller pays MF for 2012, ROFR'd today
> 
> Argggh



What a bummer, sorry to hear that.


----------



## BBMOUSE

SSR 300 Pts ($45) (Sept UY) 300 2011 pts, 300 2012 pts; Buyer pays closing, Seller pays all 2012 MF.  Submitted 3/8 Passed ROFR 4/4.  Fidelity.  

Feeling lucky as this was the first contract we made an offer on.


----------



## fmer55

codina818 said:


> BWV, 200 pts, $45 all 2010 banked into 2011, 2012, seller pays MF for 2012, ROFR'd today
> 
> Argggh



that stinks.....curious as to when went to rofr.....waiting on bwv myself, but 50pp all 12 and 13, not nearly as juicy as yours, but don't like anyone fetting rofr'd


----------



## bethifoody

Congrats, BBMouse!!! Thanks for letting us know when it was submitted, too!


----------



## Homemom

Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7)

Just got word today we passed!


----------



## DougEMG

BBMOUSE said:


> SSR 300 Pts ($45) (Sept UY) 300 2011 pts, 300 2012 pts; Buyer pays closing, Seller pays all 2012 MF.  Submitted 3/8 Passed ROFR 4/4.  Fidelity.
> 
> Feeling lucky as this was the first contract we made an offer on.



Great deal


----------



## DougEMG

codina818 said:


> BWV, 200 pts, $45 all 2010 banked into 2011, 2012, seller pays MF for 2012, ROFR'd today
> 
> Argggh



I just had a contract ROFR'd a couple of weeks ago, so I feel for you.   

That would have been an awsome deal.


----------



## evedd

150 pts BWV March 150 '13 pts, 150 '14 pts.  $58, seller pays closing.

Sent to ROFR March 24.


----------



## goofy farmer

Homemom said:


> Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7)
> 
> Just got word today we passed!


Congrats! Welcome home


----------



## Homemom

Thanks!  I'm still in shock.  I really expected to get ROFR'd again.  Now to plan another vacation.


----------



## princesscinderella

Codina818 so sorry you got ROFRed.  Can I ask what your use year was? As we have one for BWV that just went in with a feb UY.  

Homeroom mom - congrats on the vgc we love that hotel!  We tried to book there for this year but they were all booked at the 7month window.


----------



## Breyean

Homemom said:


> Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7)
> 
> Just got word today we passed!



Great news. You deserve it!


----------



## ColonialMouse

passed today!

160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)

Bruce


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats! Great contract!


----------



## WsPrincess

Cordina--So sorry it didn't pass.

Congrats to those that got through today! As the days are going by I am getting more and more anxious. We submitted March 12th so we still have a little time but still getting more and more nervous each time a group finds out.


----------



## DougEMG

Is there any link between getting ROFR'd and the length of time to get ROFR'd.  

It seems pretty standard for Disney to take just about the entire 30 days to pass on a contract, but when I got ROFR'd, I found that out in less than 2 weeks.  Wonder if you could assume that the longer it took, the more likely that your contract would pass.


----------



## Homemom

Breyean said:


> Great news. You deserve it!



Thanks!  I knew you'd understand!


----------



## ELMC

codina818 said:


> BWV, 200 pts, $45 all 2010 banked into 2011, 2012, seller pays MF for 2012, ROFR'd today
> 
> Argggh



First off, sorry that this happened.  What a bummer.

Second, this certainly gives some credibility to the argument that there is a methodology to the ROFR process.  I still think it's more arbitrary than we would like to believe, but this doesn't help my point.  But I wonder if Disney grabbed this one because of the price or because they had someone lined up for that specific UY.


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Is there any link between getting ROFR'd and the length of time to get ROFR'd.
> 
> It seems pretty standard for Disney to take just about the entire 30 days to pass on a contract, but when I got ROFR'd, I found that out in less than 2 weeks.  Wonder if you could assume that the longer it took, the more likely that your contract would pass.



You may have a point there, the bw $45 that got ROFR'd today was sent to disney at the same time or later than the one I am waiting for....don't ask me how i know

Another assumtion i am beginning to make is that the do not pass contracts every day, or at least release info every day......there had not been one contract passed the last 3 business days as per a couple of boards and then today all heck seemed to break loose.

I guess once we figure it out they will change the rules!


----------



## Homemom

DougEMG said:


> Is there any link between getting ROFR'd and the length of time to get ROFR'd.
> 
> It seems pretty standard for Disney to take just about the entire 30 days to pass on a contract, but when I got ROFR'd, I found that out in less than 2 weeks.  Wonder if you could assume that the longer it took, the more likely that your contract would pass.



Last time we gt ROFR'd it was on the 29th day.


----------



## sparkhill

Homemom said:


> Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7)
> 
> Just got word today we passed!



Congratulations!  I remember thinking that contract was a reasonable one and when I finally went to pull the trigger, it was gone.  I am really glad you got it and it passed ROFR though.  I finally found something similar and will post the details once we are sent to ROFR.


----------



## raftislander

Homemom said:


> Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7)
> 
> Just got word today we passed!



FINALLY!!!!  I am so happy for you!!!!   
Congratulations  and Welcome home


----------



## Homemom

sparkhill said:


> Congratulations!  I remember thinking that contract was a reasonable one and when I finally went to pull the trigger, it was gone.  I am really glad you got it and it passed ROFR though.  I finally found something similar and will post the details once we are sent to ROFR.



Good luck to you!

Thanks Raftislander!


----------



## DougEMG

Homemom said:


> Last time we gt ROFR'd it was on the 29th day.



There goes that idea tht at ROFR'd contract go through faster.


----------



## WsPrincess

DougEMG said:


> There goes that idea tht at ROFR'd contract go through faster.



I was hoping it was true. Guess back to the drunk monkey/dartboard theory


----------



## princesscinderella

As to the bwv being ROFR I remember reading last week about a poster on the dis saying she bought BWV point directly through Disney, so maybe once they sell one direct they replenish their supply with a ROFR contract with the same UY and similar points.


----------



## June0802

June0802 said:


> SSR 25 pts (FEB)- $59 pp - No 2012 points - Sent to ROFR March 7 - A Timeshare Broker.



We just got word we passed today!


----------



## bethifoody

I'm a posting ding bat... ignore me!


----------



## bethifoody

Congratulations, June0802 & all the others who've heard this week! Color me jelly-azz!  Base on all your timelines, we've got another week & a half to wait. This is getting unbearable!

But, if the timeline holds true, the passing of ROFR should occur right around the date of our 14th wedding anniversary - I'll take that gift!


----------



## ELMC

Contract sent off today so that Disney can exercise ROFR.  You guessed it...OKW.

210 OKW Jun UY  Price and point details to follow.  (What can I say, I'm very superstitious).


----------



## hmire

Passed rofr!!
210 SSR. $48 pp UY June 0 2011, 420 2012..fidelity


----------



## Tunseeker1

Sent to Disney today

AKV 50 points $75 sept use


----------



## pmaurer74

hmire said:


> Passed rofr!!
> 210 SSR. $48 pp UY June 0 2011, 420 2012..fidelity



I would LOVE to get a deal like this when the time comes. Congrats!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

hmire said:


> Passed rofr!!
> 210 SSR. $48 pp UY June 0 2011, 420 2012..fidelity



Wow!  And I thought I got a good deal with 180 AKV for $56 and 90 banked points.  Yet to pass ROFR though, so I better not count my chickens before they hatch.  
I would definately add more points if I got a deal like that!  Kinda want to add at VGC next though but hard to pass up these great deals!


----------



## goldenears

hmire said:


> Passed rofr!!
> 210 SSR. $48 pp UY June 0 2011, 420 2012..fidelity



Congratulations!!  Great deal


----------



## gatorgirl02

HM Hire - That deal rocks, congrats!!! 

Just out of curiousity, the broker I am working with told me that someone just got ROFR'ed for OKW at $52. Was anyone around here that unfortunate? If so, that monkey at the dart board thing is DEFINITELY true...


----------



## WsPrincess

gatorgirl02 said:


> HM Hire - That deal rocks, congrats!!!
> 
> Just out of curiousity, the broker I am working with told me that someone just got ROFR'ed for OKW at $52. Was anyone around here that unfortunate? If so, that monkey at the dart board thing is DEFINITELY true...



I have that sick feeling. We are waiting on a OKW at $52 a point. Our 30 days is this week and we have not heard. Who is your broker?


----------



## gatorgirl02

WsPrincess said:


> I have that sick feeling. We are waiting on a OKW at $52 a point. Our 30 days is this week and we have not heard. Who is your broker?



Rachel at Fidelity. She mentioned it was one where the seller was to pay closing. Is that still you? If so, I am so very sorry...


----------



## WsPrincess

gatorgirl02 said:


> Rachel at Fidelity. She mentioned it was one where the seller was to pay closing. Is that still you? If so, I am so very sorry...



Oh thank goodness, that is NOT us! We are paying closing and MF. And we are going through the Timeshare Store. Not saying we won't get bad news too but how many OKW contracts does Disney really want? I am trying to be positive here. I don't know why but since it is day 28 I seem to be 10x more nervous than I was on Day 1!


----------



## gatorgirl02

WsPrincess said:


> Oh thank goodness, that is NOT us! We are paying closing and MF. And we are going through the Timeshare Store. Not saying we won't get bad news too but how many OKW contracts does Disney really want? I am trying to be positive here. I don't know why but since it is day 28 I seem to be 10x more nervous than I was on Day 1!



Phew...I am happy that I am not the bad news bear  I wish you lots of luck with your offer and hope you hear back soon!


----------



## bethifoody

Fingers crossed for you, WsPrincess! I would've been worried too.


----------



## ChrisMouse

WsPrincess--I'm waiting with you...have you heard anything yet?  We submitted the 12th, too...


----------



## fmer55

ChrisMouse said:


> WsPrincess--I'm waiting with you...have you heard anything yet?  We submitted the 12th, too...



12th here also and no news


----------



## WsPrincess

ChrisMouse said:


> WsPrincess--I'm waiting with you...have you heard anything yet?  We submitted the 12th, too...





fmer55 said:


> 12th here also and no news



I will admit, it is good to have people to wait with who "get" it. :good vibes My DH is so laid back he doesn't even think about it (or so he says). I did email our broker last night but I don't think he knows anything either or he would have called. Seems Disney tells on Tuesdays and Wednesdays so not too much longer to wait (I hope).


----------



## macleod1979

Congrats on getting $52 a point! Luck is smiling upon you

-J


----------



## xstitches

I just got the word I passed ROFR on 2 BCV contracts exact same for each contract so total 100 BCV points. 50pt BCV, March uy, $70 pp, all 2012 and on, buyer pays closing and MF.  It may not be the lowest but I am happy.


----------



## fmer55

xstitches said:


> I just got the word I passed ROFR on 2 BCV contracts exact same for each contract so total 100 BCV points. 50pt BCV, March uy, $70 pp, all 2012 and on, buyer pays closing and MF.  It may not be the lowest but I am happy.



Congrats!!!!!!!!

when did you go to rofr?


----------



## gatorgirl02

xstitches said:


> I just got the word I passed ROFR on 2 BCV contracts exact same for each contract so total 100 BCV points. 50pt BCV, March uy, $70 pp, all 2012 and on, buyer pays closing and MF.  It may not be the lowest but I am happy.



That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## WsPrincess

xstitches said:


> I just got the word I passed ROFR on 2 BCV contracts exact same for each contract so total 100 BCV points. 50pt BCV, March uy, $70 pp, all 2012 and on, buyer pays closing and MF.  It may not be the lowest but I am happy.



Great news! That is awesome.


----------



## DestyTiger

We have an offer that was just sent to ROFR.  220pts @ $50/pt,  Dec UY, 3 pts for 2011, 220 for 2012, 220 for 2013.  Buyer pays closings, maint fees split.

I'll let you know if we pass!


----------



## WsPrincess

DestyTiger said:


> We have an offer that was just sent to ROFR.  220pts @ $50/pt,  Dec UY, 3 pts for 2011, 220 for 2012, 220 for 2013.  Buyer pays closings, maint fees split.
> 
> I'll let you know if we pass!



Good luck! Sounds great! What resort?


----------



## xstitches

fmer55 I went to ROFR on March 7th.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## snowborder

update:

Offer placed, countered by seller, countered back by me, countered back by seller, countered back by me and then accepted by seller all on Feb 23rd.

Submitted to ROFR 2/27 200 points VWL $58 per point buyer pays closing and maint fees.

Passed ROFR 3/26/2012 called Fidelity to check status - they called Disney on it and heard back same day

Closing Documents Finalized on April 1st both parties!

Deed and ROFR waiver posted on Orange county website April 5th.

Now waiting for Disney login and membership info... should get within a week now.


----------



## princesscinderella

Congrats snow border for getting it closed so quickly.  Happy to hear that fidelity is your broker as it gives me hope that ours could close in under 60 days


----------



## bethifoody

Congrats, Snowborder! We're waiting on ROFR thru Fidelity; your story gives me hope!


----------



## DestyTiger

Oops!


----------



## DestyTiger

WsPrincess said:


> Good luck! Sounds great! What resort?



Oops, knew I would forget something.  Resort is OKW.


----------



## ChrisMouse

Hoooray!!  We got word this morning that Disney has waived ROFR on our contract, so now we are waiting for Estoppels and closing documents.

I was getting nervous--today is the 31st day, and since it seems like Disney has been exercising ROFR on OKW lately, I was worried!

Details:

Fidelity--went to Disney for ROFR on 3/12, passed on 4/11
OKW
Aug Use Year
100 points
8 banked points from 2010 expire 7/31/12
100 banked points from 2011
100 points coming 8/1/12
Buyer pays MF's and closing
$55 per point

Not the cheapest contract out there, but it is perfect for us (our original DVC contract is OKW Aug use year, and we loved that this contract has banked points)


----------



## fmer55

200 BWV Feb uy. all 2012, all 2013, $50pp, prorated MF's, buyer pays closing

drumroll please................................

Passed ROFR today


----------



## ELMC

Today was a big day for ROFR.  We passed on our BLT contract submitted on 3/12.


----------



## bethifoody

Congrats to you all! I am hoping for just one more week of waiting. (Submitted on 3/19.)


----------



## fmer55

ELMC said:


> Today was a big day for ROFR.  We passed on our BLT contract submitted on 3/12.



Congrats!!!!  we have been moving along the same timeline, let's see how estopples and closing go


----------



## xstitches

Congrats All!


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Today was a big day for ROFR.  We passed on our BLT contract submitted on 3/12.



Congradulations


----------



## WsPrincess

We just heard and we are officially owners at OKW!  Disney waived ROFT.

OKW April 320 point $52 per point. 48 banked points, 320 2012 points and 320 points coming 2013!  Buyer pays MF and closing costs.

Submitted 3/12 so exactly 30 days


----------



## cvo

28 days later passed


----------



## Lucia_27

WsPrincess said:


> We just heard and we are officially owners at OKW!  Disney waived ROFT.
> 
> OKW April 320 point $52 per point. 48 banked points, 320 2012 points and 320 points coming 2013!  Buyer pays MF and closing costs.
> 
> Submitted 3/12 so exactly 30 days



Congratulations!!!


----------



## DestyTiger

WsPrincess said:


> We just heard and we are officially owners at OKW!  Disney waived ROFT.
> 
> OKW April 320 point $52 per point. 48 banked points, 320 2012 points and 320 points coming 2013!  Buyer pays MF and closing costs.
> 
> Submitted 3/12 so exactly 30 days



AWESOME NEWS!!!


----------



## ELMC

WsPrincess said:


> We just heard and we are officially owners at OKW!  Disney waived ROFT.
> 
> OKW April 320 point $52 per point. 48 banked points, 320 2012 points and 320 points coming 2013!  Buyer pays MF and closing costs.
> 
> Submitted 3/12 so exactly 30 days



And we have an OKW contract that made it through.  Congratulations, you are the winner of the random sweepstakes.  Your prize will now be chosen at.....random!


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Congradulations



Thanks, Doug.  Now let's hope for a quick closing because I have 100 2010 points that expire on May 31.  So you'll either be seeing a "for rent" post from me shortly or I'll be in WDW some time in May.  Either way works for me.


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Thanks, Doug.  Now let's hope for a quick closing because I have 100 2010 points that expire on May 31.  So you'll either be seeing a "for rent" post from me shortly or I'll be in WDW some time in May.  Either way works for me.



Given that it can take anywhere from 2-4 weeks to get from passing ROFR to having your points available, you are cutting it real close.  Hope you are closer to the 2 week mark so you have as much time as possible.

Start looking right now to see what is available in May.

If you were going to go yourself and if you've got some points available on another contract, you could book yourself something in May right now and then switch the points over when those new points that expire in the end of May get added.


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> If you were going to go yourself and if you've got some points available on another contract, you could book yourself something in May right now and then switch the points over when those new points that expire in the end of May get added.



Thanks for the idea.  But my other points are August UY so I wouldn't be able to bank them if I used them for this reservation and then canceled.  I'm correct in thinking that, right?


----------



## Cfry06

Wahoo!! Passed ROFR today! 200 pts BLT w/Feb UY, 25 banked and all 2012/2013. $88/pt. SO excited!! Eager to book our first trip. 

Thanks to all for such great info on the boards. Helps a newbie like me a great deal!


----------



## princessaloha

Cfry06 said:


> Wahoo!! Passed ROFR today! 200 pts BLT w/Feb UY, 25 banked and all 2012/2013. $88/pt. SO excited!! Eager to book our first trip.
> 
> Thanks to all for such great info on the boards. Helps a newbie like me a great deal!



CONGRATULATIONS!  $88/pt for BLT...you scored big time!  

ITA, this board is awesome for newbies.


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Thanks for the idea.  But my other points are August UY so I wouldn't be able to bank them if I used them for this reservation and then canceled.  I'm correct in thinking that, right?



Correct,  Aug UY points have to be banked by the end of March.

Will keep my fingers grossed for you that the closing goes fast so you can do something with those points.

Looks like SSR still has studios available in May.


----------



## delmar411

Just contracted on:

OKW - extended contract
Oct UY
25pts
all '11 points banked
all '12 points available 
$70 per point

Buyer paying closing costs and 2012 MF.  It should go to ROFR on monday.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats!

Nice small contract and extended too!


----------



## robinbutterfly

Didn't pass ROFR. :-(


----------



## WsPrincess

robinbutterfly said:


> Didn't pass ROFR. :-(



I am so sorry.


----------



## goldenears

robinbutterfly said:


> Didn't pass ROFR. :-(



Sorry to hear that. What resort, price, etc.....?


----------



## uriel12

I received the bad news yesterday.  Disney exercised the ROFR. 
HH (Oct) 210 points at $40/PT - 2011-418 pts, 2012 - 210 pts.  Seller pays 2012MF. Buyer pays $650 closing cost.  I guess it was expected....


----------



## fmer55

uriel12 said:


> I received the bad news yesterday.  Disney exercised the ROFR.
> HH (Oct) 210 points at $40/PT - 2011-418 pts, 2012 - 210 pts.  Seller pays 2012MF. Buyer pays $650 closing cost.  I guess it was expected....



That stinks.....I do not think there is a coincidence between the flurry of ROFR and the beginning of the 2nd quarter. It seemed to be OKW at first, but now there are deals that seemed more than fair a month ago being snatched up left and right by that ROFR monkey


----------



## fmer55

uriel12 said:


> I received the bad news yesterday.  Disney exercised the ROFR.
> HH (Oct) 210 points at $40/PT - 2011-418 pts, 2012 - 210 pts.  Seller pays 2012MF. Buyer pays $650 closing cost.  I guess it was expected....



There also does not seem to be a coincidence that the monkey loves when MF's are paid by the seller and of course the banked points seem to be in every contract.


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> I received the bad news yesterday.  Disney exercised the ROFR.
> HH (Oct) 210 points at $40/PT - 2011-418 pts, 2012 - 210 pts.  Seller pays 2012MF. Buyer pays $650 closing cost.  I guess it was expected....



Sorry to hear that.   Better luck next time.


----------



## bethifoody

Just got the email from Rachel at Fidelity: Disney waived their ROFR & we're on our way to closing!!! WOO (freaking!) HOOO! 

The deets: 160 pts., BLT, Apr. uy (all '12 pts & going forward) $89.06/pt, split MF, buyer pays closing. (sub 3/19 -so exactly 30 days!)


----------



## fmer55

bethifoody said:


> Just got the email from Rachel at Fidelity: Disney waived their ROFR & we're on our way to closing!!! WOO (freaking!) HOOO!
> 
> The deets: 160 pts., BLT, Apr. uy (all '12 pts & going forward) $89.06/pt, split MF, buyer pays closing. (sub 3/19 -so exactly 30 days!)



Congrats!!! i passed last wed and awaiting closing docs.....surprising how the wait for closing docs is much easier than waiting for rofr to be waived. Perhaps because it is almost time to part with my hard earned loot?


----------



## bdoleary

bethifoody said:


> Just got the email from Rachel at Fidelity: Disney waived their ROFR & we're on our way to closing!!! WOO (freaking!) HOOO!
> 
> The deets: 160 pts., BLT, Apr. uy (all '12 pts & going forward) $89.06/pt, split MF, buyer pays closing. (sub 3/19 -so exactly 30 days!)



Congratulations! The waiting was painful but it paid off.


----------



## Annie Michelle

We just heard today (day 28) that our next OKW passed. It is 90 points at $52 with buyer paying closing and maintenance. 

I swore I would not use Fidelity again, but we gave it another try. Last year we spent almost 4 months trying to close on 90 points.  This time we refused to sign the automatic 60 day extension they try to slip in the paperwork. If they can't get it done in 60 days we are walking.  I'm hoping for the best this time.


----------



## goldenears

Annie Michelle said:


> We just heard today (day 28) that our next OKW passed. It is 90 points at $52 with buyer paying closing and maintenance.
> 
> I swore I would not use Fidelity again, but we gave it another try. Last year we spent almost 4 months trying to close on 90 points.  This time we refused to sign the automatic 60 day extension they try to slip in the paperwork. If they can't get it done in 60 days we are walking.  I'm hoping for the best this time.



Good luck!  Thanks for the "heads up" about the extension paper too


----------



## gatorgirl02

Annie Michelle said:


> We just heard today (day 28) that our next OKW passed. It is 90 points at $52 with buyer paying closing and maintenance.
> 
> I swore I would not use Fidelity again, but we gave it another try. Last year we spent almost 4 months trying to close on 90 points.  This time we refused to sign the automatic 60 day extension they try to slip in the paperwork. If they can't get it done in 60 days we are walking.  I'm hoping for the best this time.



CONGRATS on passing ROFR!  I am personally glad to hear that an OKW at that price point got through too, since I have one in ROFR right now 

I am sorry to hear about your past experience, but hopefully Fidelity will be able to get it done this time!


----------



## DougEMG

Annie Michelle said:


> We just heard today (day 28) that our next OKW passed. It is 90 points at $52 with buyer paying closing and maintenance.



Congradulations



Annie Michelle said:


> Last year we spent almost 4 months trying to close on 90 points.  This time we refused to sign the automatic 60 day extension they try to slip in the paperwork. If they can't get it done in 60 days we are walking.



Did the closing company start on the closing without you signing that 60 day extension paper ?    Sounds like a good idea to do and I'll have to try that myself.


----------



## bethifoody

fmer55 said:


> Congrats!!! i passed last wed and awaiting closing docs.....surprising how the wait for closing docs is much easier than waiting for rofr to be waived. Perhaps because it is almost time to part with my hard earned loot?



Well, I think part of the easiness comes from the certainty that the sale is going through. The "Disney can yank this opportunity out from under me" contingent is gone - which, for me, makes waiting infinitely easier. As for the parting w/ hard earned loot, I can't believe how eager I am to spend that big chunk, lol. 

Thanks for the 'grats, everyone! I'm super excited!

And I wish my atty. hubby would've thought to nix the 60-day extension paper... next time, I guess!


----------



## McLoki

McLoki said:


> First ever DVC contract purchase - sent to Disney for ROFR today (3/20/12)
> 
> Details are:
> 
> SSR 250 points, Dec UY, $43.60/point, 0 points for 2011, 250 points for 2012. Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF.




Just found out today (4/18) we passed ROFR...


----------



## bethifoody

McLoki said:


> Just found out today (4/18) we passed ROFR...



Congrats!


----------



## pmaurer74

McLoki said:


> Just found out today (4/18) we passed ROFR...



That is awesome and such a great price!


----------



## gatorgirl02

McLoki said:


> Just found out today (4/18) we passed ROFR...



That's GREAT, congrats on such an awesome deal too!


----------



## australiankaren

I too just got the email....

We are now the happy owners of 60 points @ VB..........

More time at Aulani for us


----------



## jcolton12

jcolton12 said:


> offer accepted 3/20
> submitted rofr 3/21
> 
> SSR 200 $50.00	Jun 11-20, 12-200, 13-200, 14-200 Buyer pays closing split mf's
> 
> Now the long wait but heading to SSR on Monday so hopefully it will make the wait easier!



Found out today we passed rofr!


----------



## Annie Michelle

Thanks everyone. As far as the extension paper, we would have never even realized we were signing it unless we had had that previous problem.  When I faxed the papers back in initially, I put a big X through that page and told them to get it done in 60 or we will walk. They were ok with it, but said that if we didn't get it completed in the 60 days the sellers could walk if WE then chose to go ahead with the extension.  Whatever.  Anyway, everything is good so far and they said we will have the final papers in 10 to 14 days.  Hope this info helps someone else.


----------



## Nickiccc

Passed ROFR today! 

My first contract--150 points at VWL April UY  $57/pp. 14 banked points for 2012.


----------



## goldenears

Nickiccc said:


> Passed ROFR today!
> 
> My first contract--150 points at VWL April UY  $57/pp. 14 banked points for 2012.




Congratulations!!!  Lots of happy news today.


----------



## LadyKay

Passed ROFR today. 175 pts Vero Beach, all 2011 and 2012 points, 42$/point. Seller pays closing costs, buyer pays annual dues! Can't wait to book Beach front cottage


----------



## bethifoody

Wow - lots of people passed this week! Congrats to everyone!!!  

I have to say that after a handful of posters popped on to say Disney had exercised ROFR, I was a bit worried. So glad not to have that worry anymore!!!


----------



## gatorgirl02

LadyKay said:


> Passed ROFR today. 175 pts Vero Beach, all 2011 and 2012 points, 42$/point. Seller pays closing costs, buyer pays annual dues! Can't wait to book Beach front cottage



CONGRATS!  I hope you enjoy your beach vacation!


----------



## gatorgirl02

Nickiccc said:


> Passed ROFR today!
> 
> My first contract--150 points at VWL April UY  $57/pp. 14 banked points for 2012.



Congrats on getting through ROFR! Enjoy!


----------



## gatorgirl02

jcolton12 said:


> Found out today we passed rofr!



Congrats on getting your deal through, and what a great one it is!


----------



## DougEMG

Crap, Disney exercises their ROFR on another contract I had, that's 2 in a row.  Details are:

OKW 400 Aug, $39/point, buyer pays MF and closing, 182 2010 banked points expiring Jul/12, 400 2011 points bank into 2012 and all 2012 points.

Went to Disney on Apr 2nd, found out today Apr 20th.


----------



## permavac

Woohhnnnnt-Waaaahhhhhh!

Disney took mine too   I had 2 contracts out - one for BWV and one for OKW.  Just told this morning that the OKW was taken by Disney.  Here are the details:

Disney's Old Key West 	75 points - December Use Year, 150 2012 points (75 banked from 2011), all 2013 points available.  Listed at $65.00 per point, but I was paying $55 per point.  Buyer to pay closing and split current year MF with seller.   Sent to ROFR 4/3/12.	

I'm just praying they don't take the BWV which is the one I REALLY wanted.  Hope, hope, hope...

Terri


----------



## Indians24

That's a real bummer, guys   I hope you have better luck next time.  Permavac, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your BWV passes!  I'm shocked both of you heard back so fast.  My BWV contract was sent on 3/28 and I haven't gotten any news.


----------



## Lucia_27

Wow! Sorry to hear that these OWK contracts didn't get passed.

So all the theories are out the window now for OWK - UY, who pays closing, who pays fees. high price/pt, low price/pt... 

No offense, but I am so glad that my OKW contract made it through. I'd be a wreck now, overthinking my next attempt to buy...


----------



## DougEMG

Lucia_27 said:


> No offense, but I am so glad that my OKW contract made it through. I'd be a wreck now, overthinking my next attempt to buy...



I'm glad for you that your contract made it through.      I've already got a good number of points and am just looking to add on, so it isn't the end of the world.

One the bright side my broker must like me as I've got them commission on 1,000 points in the last month.


----------



## DougEMG

Well this was not my day, just heard that my other OKW contract got ROFR today as well.

270 Sept OKW, $50/point, buyer pays closing and seller pays MF. Had 182 point left in 2011 and 540 points in 2012.

Have I set any record here, 3 OKW contracts lost to ROFR in a month.


----------



## DougEMG

Have a new offer accepted and if this one gets ROFR I'm going to  

BWV 350 MAR, 700 point for 2012, all points going forward. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF. Asking price was $64.29 While not the best deal, I've always wanted to own at BWV


----------



## princesscinderella

DougEMG said:


> Have a new offer accepted and if this one gets ROFR I'm going to
> 
> BWV 350 MAR, 700 point for 2012, all points going forward. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF. Asking price was $64.29 While not the best deal, I've always wanted to own at BWV



Best of luck and welcome to the BWV waiting club.  I've got two more weeks to go.  I'm happy to see Fidelity got a new supply of BWV contracts listed if mine gets ROFR.  You got a juicy one and will have time to use the banked points if it goes through.


----------



## DougEMG

princesscinderella said:


> Best of luck and welcome to the BWV waiting club.  I've got two more weeks to go.  I'm happy to see Fidelity got a new supply of BWV contracts listed if mine gets ROFR.  You got a juicy one and will have time to use the banked points if it goes through.



Thanks, I'm fairly confident on this contract getting through.  

It was nice that they got a couple of BWV contracts in.  I've an offer on another one as well, but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## bdoleary

DougEMG said:


> Have a new offer accepted and if this one gets ROFR I'm going to
> 
> BWV 350 MAR, 700 point for 2012, all points going forward. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF. Asking price was $64.29 While not the best deal, I've always wanted to own at BWV



Good luck on this one Doug - it looks like a good one!


----------



## WsPrincess

DougEMG said:


> Have a new offer accepted and if this one gets ROFR I'm going to
> 
> BWV 350 MAR, 700 point for 2012, all points going forward. Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF. Asking price was $64.29 While not the best deal, I've always wanted to own at BWV



It sounds like a good deal to me!  Good luck. After the luck you just had at OKW, Disney owes you this one!!


----------



## ELMC

Lucia_27 said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear that these OWK contracts didn't get passed.
> 
> So all the theories are out the window now for OWK - UY, who pays closing, who pays fees. high price/pt, low price/pt...
> 
> No offense, but I am so glad that my OKW contract made it through. I'd be a wreck now, overthinking my next attempt to buy...



It almost seems as if DVD is accumulating OKW contracts.  Hmmm...

Let's just say that I wouldn't be surprised to hear some sort of announcement from DVD in the near future.  Sheer speculation of course.


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Well this was not my day, just heard that my other OKW contract got ROFR today as well.
> 
> 270 Sept OKW, $50/point, buyer pays closing and seller pays MF. Had 182 point left in 2011 and 540 points in 2012.
> 
> Have I set any record here, 3 OKW contracts lost to ROFR in a month.



Don't give up, Doug, there is an OKW contract out there with your name on it...you'll see!


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Don't give up, Doug, there is an OKW contract out there with your name on it...you'll see!



It was kind of a good news bad news kind of day.  While I was very sad to lose both those really nice OKW deals, I was very happy to get an accepted offer on a BWV contract even though it cost me more.  Now if my other BWV offer gets accepted I'll be really really happy and will have more than enough points and will take a break from accumulating points.


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> It was kind of a good news bad news kind of day.  While I was very sad to lose both those really nice OKW deals, I was very happy to get an accepted offer on a BWV contract even though it cost me more.  Now if my other BWV offer gets accepted I'll be really really happy and will have more than enough points and will take a break from accumulating points.



Doug, I really hope this (and your other) BWV contract passes . That sucks about the 3rd OKW contract getting ROFR, because now all of us with OKW contracts are still ...


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

permavac said:


> Woohhnnnnt-Waaaahhhhhh!
> 
> Disney took mine too   I had 2 contracts out - one for BWV and one for OKW.  Just told this morning that the OKW was taken by Disney.  Here are the details:
> 
> Disney's Old Key West 	75 points - December Use Year, 150 2012 points (75 banked from 2011), all 2013 points available.  Listed at $65.00 per point, but I was paying $55 per point.  Buyer to pay closing and split current year MF with seller.   Sent to ROFR 4/3/12.
> 
> I'm just praying they don't take the BWV which is the one I REALLY wanted.  Hope, hope, hope...
> 
> Terri



Wow I'm a bit surprised on the OKW contract.  We bought a similar contract at OKW in March however it was only 50 points, but it passed at $55 per point.  We paid all MF and closing and no banked points.  April UY.


----------



## permavac

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Wow I'm a bit surprised on the OKW contract.  We bought a similar contract at OKW in March however it was only 50 points, but it passed at $55 per point.  We paid all MF and closing and no banked points.  April UY.



I'd love to be a fly on the wall at the DVC ROFR office   On another board someone speculated that because inventory is currently low for buying DVC direct (only AKV and Aulani still available...?) that they are focusing on buying back OKW contracts cheap to sell for profit with direct purchasers who aren't interested in Aulani and don't want to "waitlist" for a sold out property but want an on-site WDW property choice other than AKV.  A painless way (it would seem) to start completing the OKW contract extensions as well.  Who knows for sure, but that is as good speculation as anything I could think of.

Terri


----------



## wigdoutdismom

We sent in our check Friday the 13th .
Still waiting to hear if we have closed.

This is our first time dealing with Fidelity. 
It seems much slower than our other contracts through TSS and Resales by DVC.


----------



## Joey7295

wigdoutdismom said:


> We sent in our check Friday the 13th .
> Still waiting to hear if we have closed.
> 
> This is our first time dealing with Fidelity.
> It seems much slower than our other contracts through TSS and Resales by DVC.



I sent my check on 3/26 and I still haven't closed.   I agree that Fidelity is much slower than TSS.


----------



## hmire

wigdoutdismom said:


> We sent in our check Friday the 13th .
> Still waiting to hear if we have closed.
> 
> This is our first time dealing with Fidelity.
> It seems much slower than our other contracts through TSS and Resales by DVC.


ditto. Check sent in the same day. Still waiting.....


----------



## ChrisMouse

I'm waiting for closing docs.

Can you guys tell me--do the final funds have to be a cashier's check?

I want to have everything ready to send it right back.

TIA for any info.

Chris


----------



## Missyrose

ChrisMouse said:


> I'm waiting for closing docs.
> 
> Can you guys tell me--do the final funds have to be a cashier's check?
> 
> I want to have everything ready to send it right back.
> 
> TIA for any info.
> 
> Chris



I was able to put $2000 on my Disney Visa and then the rest was a cashier's check. My broker was Fidelity and title Co. was First American Title.


----------



## mickeyplanner

We used a certified bank check and send the documents back regular mail because you will have to wait for the seller to send their documents back and for some reason it takes longer for the seller to get their paperwork notarized then it takes for you to come up with the funds.  I think that is strange.

Here's hoping for a quick closing.  I was on pins and needles for our contract to close early in February.


----------



## WsPrincess

ChrisMouse said:


> I'm waiting for closing docs.
> 
> Can you guys tell me--do the final funds have to be a cashier's check?
> 
> I want to have everything ready to send it right back.
> 
> TIA for any info.
> 
> Chris



We are using the TSS and we had to do a Cashier's check and we overnighted the check since I hate sending checks. I am just a stress ball over it for some reason. We are now just waiting for the seller to complete their part and we can move on.


----------



## daraweb

today 4/25 our contract was sent to rofr

300 points @ BC

fingers crossed!

Hoping to hear around Memorial Day!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Passed ROFR while we were on vacation!  Just mailed our signed contract and payment today!

180 AKV (March) $56pp  
94 points banked from 2011 and all 2012 points available
buyer paid closing, buyer paid MF for 2012 (except Jan-Mar already paid by seller)

VERY happy with our deal!


----------



## bdoleary

dr&momto2boys said:


> Passed ROFR while we were on vacation!  Just mailed our signed contract and payment today!
> 
> 180 AKV (March) $56pp
> 94 points banked from 2011 and all 2012 points available
> buyer paid closing
> 
> VERY happy with our deal!



Congratulations on making it through - that's a great deal!


----------



## le9397

le9397 said:


> Our offer was submitted to ROFR today - 3/26.
> 
> 160 BLT - Feb UY
> $82/point
> 53 banked 2011 points, all 2012 & 2013.
> Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF.
> 
> And so the waiting begins....this is our first contract.



Just got an email from TTS that we passed.  We are sooooo excited!  We are already booked for a week in October staying at French Quarter.  Hoping we can cancel that reservation and stay on points instead.


----------



## klavven

Just got word from our agent - we passed ROFR!!!

It was sent on 4/2, passed 4/25.  150 points SSR, June UY, $60 per point, buyer pays closing and MF.   No banked points - 150 2012 points.   

Probably not the best deal on SSR - but we're thrilled!!   The right points and use year for us 

Now the waiting begins to close and get in with Member Services.  Hoping we can travel in mid-late June.  If not - we'll bank the points for an even bigger trip next year!


----------



## Indians24

congrats to both of you!  I am still anxiously awaiting mine (day 29).  I'm hoping that mine went through this batch and I'll be hearing soon.


----------



## sasmmb

Just got word today we passed as well!
BWV 160 point with a Feb. use year.  108 points for 2012, full 160 Feb. of 2013. $58/point. Seller to pay prorated MF, buyer pays closing. Sent for ROFR on 4/2, passed 4/25.

*Indian24* I'm guess you will hear sometime this week.


----------



## dl_crazy

We passed ROFR today! Submitted to ROFR on 3/30.

100 VGC - Aug UY
$89/point
94 points coming on 8/2012 and all points forward.
Buyer pays closing and 2012 MF.


----------



## princesscinderella

Congrats to all who passed today.  Mine went on 4/3 and wasn't expecting to hear anything til next week, I have hope since those that went on 4/2 found out today. I saw that TSS contracts found out today, has anyone from a fidelity contract been notified today?


----------



## le9397

Indians24 said:


> congrats to both of you!  I am still anxiously awaiting mine (day 29).  I'm hoping that mine went through this batch and I'll be hearing soon.



Thanks!  I hope you hear back good news soon!


----------



## bethifoody

So now I would like to know if anyone who got through ROFR last week has heard anything about their estoppel letter(s) & are headed to closing. I'm being antsy & impatient, I know.


----------



## Homemom

Bethifoody, here's our time line.  We went through TSS.

Sat 3/3 made & accepted offer
Wed 3/7 sent for ROFR
Wed 4/4 passed ROFR
Mon 4/9 received closing docs
Fri 4/13 title company received check & contracts
Thur 4/19 escrow closed
Fri 4/20 sent to Disney to record

Now just waiting to be in the system.


----------



## dl_crazy

princesscinderella said:


> Congrats to all who passed today.  Mine went on 4/3 and wasn't expecting to hear anything til next week, I have hope since those that went on 4/2 found out today. I saw that TSS contracts found out today, has anyone from a fidelity contract been notified today?



Yes, our VGC contract that passed ROFR today is through Fidelity.

Good luck on your contract!


----------



## Joey7295

daraweb said:


> today 4/25 our contract was sent to rofr
> 
> 300 points @ BC
> 
> fingers crossed!
> 
> Hoping to hear around Memorial Day!



What are the details of the contract?


----------



## evedd

Passed ROFR today....
150 BWV March $58, seller pays closing, all points from '13 on.
Submitted 3/24.


----------



## fmer55

bethifoody said:


> So now I would like to know if anyone who got through ROFR last week has heard anything about their estoppel letter(s) & are headed to closing. I'm being antsy & impatient, I know.



here is my timeline on a fidelity contract, i will tell you that TTS customers who passed same day  as me are closed already.

3/6 offered and accepted
3/8 my contracts go back signed
3/12 sellers contracts signed, they didnt have email, had to use mail
3/14 sent to ROFR
4/10 28 days and still no word. Hopefully hear by the EOW
4/12 passed rofr
4/19 informed estoppels all good and in hand of title ccompany
4/25 received closing docs and sent back fedex


----------



## Indians24

Finally made it through ROFR today!!! I am soooooo relieved and excited!  BWV 100 pts, all '12 and forward, buyer pays closing and mf, $67 ppt.  So happy to be able to call Disney home.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Congrats, and welcome home!


----------



## Niewoe

Homemom said:


> Bethifoody, here's our time line.  We went through TSS.
> 
> Sat 3/3 made & accepted offer
> Wed 3/7 sent for ROFR
> Wed 4/4 passed ROFR
> Mon 4/9 received closing docs
> Fri 4/13 title company received check & contracts
> Thur 4/19 escrow closed
> Fri 4/20 sent to Disney to record
> 
> Now just waiting to be in the system.


TY!!  That is very helpful!!  We just started the process (mailed deposit today).  I'm very excited, but nervous about ROFR.  Good to know that it may be a while before I hear anything.


----------



## gatorgirl02

So, just thinking out loud here, but it seems like DVC lets people know they passed through on Wednesdays or Thursdays. Is that just a coincidence, or do people have info to the contrary?

Thanks for humoring me, because I am getting impatient and clutching at straws here...


----------



## bethifoody

If you're referring to ROFR, gatorgirl, it looks like Tues/Weds are the preferred days, based on my clutching-at-straws perusal of the historical ROFR data on p. 140 of this thread. 

Thank you to Homemom for the timeline. I was really looking to see if anyone else who'd gotten thru ROFR at/around the same time as me, had heard anything about being sent to closing. It was a week yesterday & I've heard nothing, and it seemed that many prior had been sent to closing about a week after passing ROFR. As I said, I'm just being impatient.


----------



## princessaloha

Hi, was wondering if the first post on this thread gets updated regularly and when does that happen?  I noticed the last update was 3/20/12.  The latest ROFR came out yesterday Wed 4/25/12.  Hoping the new info will be added soon.  I really appreciate the format for comparison.


----------



## ELMC

Another OKW bites the dust.  Found out today that my OKW 210 got bought back by Disney.  

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## bethifoody

Bummer, ELMC! Better luck next time!


----------



## princessaloha

ELMC said:


> Another OKW bites the dust.  Found out today that my OKW 210 got bought back by Disney.
> 
> Back to the drawing board!



Aloha ELMC, sorry about that .  I'm concern too. May I ask what the price per point was?


----------



## ELMC

bethifoody said:


> Bummer, ELMC! Better luck next time!



Thanks.  I was well prepared given that like 5 contracts that I know of have been ROFR'd in the past month at OKW.  



princessaloha said:


> Aloha ELMC, sorry about that .  I'm concern too. May I ask what the price per point was?



$41pp with all 2011 and 2012 points.  You're welcome Disney!


----------



## Missyrose

ELMC said:


> Another OKW bites the dust.  Found out today that my OKW 210 got bought back by Disney.
> 
> Back to the drawing board!



Ugh, that blows! Disney is really stockpiling those OKW points.


----------



## ELMC

Missyrose said:


> Ugh, that blows! Disney is really stockpiling those OKW points.



Yes!  And yes!


----------



## sunshinehighway

I need to stop reading this thread. Its starting to make me nervous. I have an OKW contract that was just sent to ROFR a few days ago. I guess its going to be a long month.


----------



## DougEMG

From DVCNews the number of points DVC has sold in the last few months at their non-sold out resorts are:


Date.... BCV ..BWV ..OKW ..VWL
Mar/12 2,920 2,180 3,795 2,535
Feb/12 4,479 2,133 4,939 1,138
Jan/12 1,975 1,415 5,462   ..850
Dec/12 1,914 1,869 3,549 1,518

From that time period OKW has always had the highest number of sales out of any of the other sold out resorts.  Will be interesting to see how Apr looks.


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Another OKW bites the dust.  Found out today that my OKW 210 got bought back by Disney.
> 
> Back to the drawing board!



Better luck next time.  Only thing I can suggest is to try a different resort or a different time of year.


----------



## Joey7295

ELMC said:


> $41pp with all 2011 and 2012 points.  You're welcome Disney!



I'm sorry it was ROFR'd. It looks like if anyone wants OKW, they will have to offer more per point.


----------



## ELMC

sunshinehighway said:


> I need to stop reading this thread. Its starting to make me nervous. I have an OKW contract that was just sent to ROFR a few days ago. I guess its going to be a long month.



I'm not saying this to be mean, but given the recent history on OKW ROFR, the odds don't look good.  I wish you the best of luck, but I wouldn't waste your energy getting nervous...it's out of your hands now.  No sense worrying.


----------



## sunshinehighway

ELMC said:


> I'm not saying this to be mean, but given the recent history on OKW ROFR, the odds don't look good.  I wish you the best of luck, but I wouldn't waste your energy getting nervous...it's out of your hands now.  No sense worrying.



Yeah I know. I know it'll be a while so I'll try not to start worrying for a few weeks. Its my first DVC purchase so I can't help it. 

Its OKW 100 points ,200 points coming dec 2012 (100 banked from 2011) $57/point, buyer paying closing and 2012 mf.


----------



## ELMC

sunshinehighway said:


> Yeah I know. I know it'll be a while so I'll try not to start worrying for a few weeks. Its my first DVC purchase so I can't help it.
> 
> Its OKW 100 points ,200 points coming dec 2012 (100 banked from 2011) $57/point, buyer paying closing and 2012 mf.



Well, if price is the main motivator like many believe, you may be out of the range that Disney usually likes to buy in.  So that's a good thing.  I wish you the best of luck and if you pass I will officially rethink my "price doesn't matter and Disney is buying everything because they are up to something" theory about why they are ROFRing so many OKW contracts.


----------



## lmb

We just signed our contract today and are going to rofr....
HHI 50pts $52pp 
50 2010 pts, 36 2011 pts,50 2012 pts
Buyer pays closing and 2012 mf
I am now regretting not bargaining but the small contracts are going so quickly and with the banked pts I didn't want to risk it.
this is for my step daughters wedding gift


----------



## bdoleary

lmb said:


> We just signed our contract today and are going to rofr....
> HHI 50pts $52pp
> 50 2010 pts, 36 2011 pts,50 2012 pts
> Buyer pays closing and 2012 mf
> I am now regretting not bargaining but the small contracts are going so quickly and with the banked pts I didn't want to risk it.
> this is for my step daughters wedding gift



Nice wedding gift!!  Good luck with the ROFR process!


----------



## Tunseeker1

lmb said:


> We just signed our contract today and are going to rofr....
> HHI 50pts $52pp
> 50 2010 pts, 36 2011 pts,50 2012 pts
> Buyer pays closing and 2012 mf
> I am now regretting not bargaining but the small contracts are going so quickly and with the banked pts I didn't want to risk it.
> this is for my step daughters wedding gift



Good Luck.
what were the closing costs if you don't mind.


----------



## DougEMG

sunshinehighway said:


> Yeah I know. I know it'll be a while so I'll try not to start worrying for a few weeks. Its my first DVC purchase so I can't help it.
> 
> Its OKW 100 points ,200 points coming dec 2012 (100 banked from 2011) $57/point, buyer paying closing and 2012 mf.



That's working out to a lot more per point then the contracts ELMC and I lost to ROFR.  If price has anything to do with it, then this might pass.  Best of luck.

If you're not set on OKW, you should be able to get a similar deal at SSR which probably has a better chance of passing.


----------



## lmb

We opted for the $375 closing cost option without title insurance - with title insurance it would have been $600. The agent said most title issues would come up in ROFR so it shouldn't be an issue. (This tiered closing cost system just relates to HHI closings and the various resale companies are using the same approach) Dues were 297 for 2012


----------



## Lucia_27

Congrats to those who passed this week, and condolences to those who didn't!

I am scratching my head at the OKW ROFRs... we made it through in late March, but we had more points (320) and a higher price/pt ($54) than the others that haven't made it.


----------



## jjwelch24

We made an offer to add some points to our membership.  Our offer was submitted to Disney on April 17th and we received notice today, April 27th, that Disney exercised its ROFR.  It was for 90 points, June UY, no 2011 points and all 90 points for 2012.  $40 per point.  Back to the drawing board.  At least Disney was quick in letting us know so we can start looking again.


----------



## Caren90

jjwelch24 said:


> We made an offer to add some points to our membership.  Our offer was submitted to Disney on April 17th and we received notice today, April 27th, that Disney exercised its ROFR.  It was for 90 points, June UY, no 2011 points and all 90 points for 2012.  $40 per point.  Back to the drawing board.  At least Disney was quick in letting us know so we can start looking again.



Sorry about that and better luck next time. 
It seems that ROFR is picking up on many different resorts. This is great for current sellers and not so great for buyers.

Stephen


----------



## jjwelch24

> Sorry about that and better luck next time.
> It seems that ROFR is picking up on many different resorts. This is great for current sellers and not so great for buyers.
> 
> Stephen



Fidelity said that they are seeing Disney exercising its ROFR a lot in the last couple of months.


----------



## gatorgirl02

Yeah, just talked to my broker at Fidelity and she said DVC is really buying back OKW and some HHI with steam...UGH  Let's just say I am not so confident that our OKW contract will pass but the longer they wait the better, b/c if they go over the 30 day mark, you got 'em!


----------



## goldenears

So sorry to those who had Disney exercise ROFR.  

We just signed a contract w/ Fidelity and sent it back yesterday. Will they let us know when they send it to Disney for ROFR?  
TIA!


----------



## MousekeTom

goldenears said:


> We just signed a contract w/ Fidelity and sent it back yesterday. Will they let us know when they send it to Disney for ROFR?
> TIA!



Yes, Fidelity will send you an email as soon as they receive the purchase contracts from both the buyer and the seller. In that email, they will detail the remaining steps and approximately how long each step will take.


----------



## Joey7295

sunshinehighway said:


> Yeah I know. I know it'll be a while so I'll try not to start worrying for a few weeks. Its my first DVC purchase so I can't help it.
> 
> Its OKW 100 points ,200 points coming dec 2012 (100 banked from 2011) $57/point, buyer paying closing and 2012 mf.



Here is a little bit of hope.  I passed ROFR not that long ago with the following contracts.

 25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
 45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29) 
40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) 
40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) 
70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) 
100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)

Your price per point is higher than mine so I hope you pass.


----------



## ELMC

Joey7295 said:


> Here is a little bit of hope.  I passed ROFR not that long ago with the following contracts.
> 
> 25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
> 45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
> 40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
> 40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
> 70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
> 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
> 
> Your price per point is higher than mine so I hope you pass.



Joey, thanks for the encouragement, but I think the landscape has changed since you got your contracts through.  Shortly thereafter began the run where the majority of OKW contracts (regardless of price) got bought back by Disney.  A few people mentioned the beginning of the fiscal year, which makes sense.  Also, the new head of DVD may be implementing her plans.  Whatever the case, it is a different environment now...


----------



## goldenears

MousekeTom said:


> Yes, Fidelity will send you an email as soon as they receive the purchase contracts from both the buyer and the seller. In that email, they will detail the remaining steps and approximately how long each step will take.



Thank you!


----------



## tgropp

*I purchased 50 BCV points (Sept UY) for $81 point. It had 50 2011 points 50 2012 points. I paid 2012 maintenance fees and closing costs. I overpaid but there are not many Sept use years, especially low point ones.*


----------



## sunshinehighway

Joey7295 said:


> Here is a little bit of hope.  I passed ROFR not that long ago with the following contracts.
> 
> 25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
> 45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
> 40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
> 40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
> 70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
> 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
> 
> Your price per point is higher than mine so I hope you pass.



I'm hoping the higher price gives me a better shot too. I received so much advice from reading these boards. Honestly, I was originally shooting for a lower price but, I was seeing so few 100 point contracts and they were going so fast. In a way, I'm glad now its a little higher because of what I've been reading.


----------



## ELMC

sunshinehighway said:


> I'm hoping the higher price gives me a better shot too. I received so much advice from reading these boards. Honestly, I was originally shooting for a lower price but, I was seeing so few 100 point contracts and they were going so fast. In a way, I'm glad now its a little higher because of what I've been reading.



I'll say it again, we are only assuming that price is a motivating factor when Disney decides to buy back a contract.  The fact is that nobody that I am aware of has seen a ROFR policy guide from Disney (even if there is one).  People have speculated that price is why contracts do or do not make it through ROFR, but really they are just drawing conclusions based on limited and incomplete sets of data.  This month alone a $50pp BWV contract closed whereas a $65pp contract got ROFR'd.  I would caution people about paying more per point as a form of insurance to pass ROFR.  If it makes you feel better, then that's cool, but keep in mind we have no proof that makes any difference whatsoever.


----------



## sunshinehighway

ELMC said:


> I'll say it again, we are only assuming that price is a motivating factor when Disney decides to buy back a contract.  The fact is that nobody that I am aware of has seen a ROFR policy guide from Disney (even if there is one).  People have speculated that price is why contracts do or do not make it through ROFR, but really they are just drawing conclusions based on limited and incomplete sets of data.  This month alone a $50pp BWV contract closed whereas a $65pp contract got ROFR'd.  I would caution people about paying more per point as a form of insurance to pass ROFR.  If it makes you feel better, then that's cool, but keep in mind we have no proof that makes any difference whatsoever.



Thanks, I understand. I didn't pay more in the hopes of passing. It was more like I paid a little more because I felt it was the right contract and I wasn't seeing much else out there. If it doesn't pass, I know eventually I'll get one that will.


----------



## DougEMG

Just sent off to ROFR today.

250 SSR DEC, 220 point current, 500 points coming on DEC 2012, all future points.  

Paid  $60/point + buyer pays closing.  Seller paid all MF.

Original asking price was $83.27


----------



## ELMC

sunshinehighway said:


> Thanks, I understand. I didn't pay more in the hopes of passing. It was more like I paid a little more because I felt it was the right contract and I wasn't seeing much else out there. If it doesn't pass, I know eventually I'll get one that will.



No problem.  I'm rereading my post and I'm sorry if it comes across as a bit harsh.  It's just that as a buyer right now, I'm sort of looking out for my fellow buyers and what is best for them.  Price could very well be a determining factor in what passes and what doesn't...I just wish we had some proof.

That being said, I'm all for paying more for what you want to avoid getting outbid, or rejected, or anything else.  So congrats on finding what you want!


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Just sent off to ROFR today.
> 
> 250 SSR DEC, 220 point current, 500 points coming on DEC 2012, all future points.
> 
> Paid  $60/point + buyer pays closing.  Seller paid all MF.
> 
> Original asking price was $83.27



Great deal, Doug.  Also a nice move distracting Disney by sending them some OKW contracts to occupy them and then trying to slip a SSR by them.  Well played!


----------



## saintstickets

sunshinehighway said:


> I'm hoping the higher price gives me a better shot too. I received so much advice from reading these boards. Honestly, I was originally shooting for a lower price but, I was seeing so few 100 point contracts and they were going so fast. In a way, I'm glad now its a little higher because of what I've been reading.





ELMC said:


> I'll say it again, we are only assuming that price is a motivating factor when Disney decides to buy back a contract.  The fact is that nobody that I am aware of has seen a ROFR policy guide from Disney (even if there is one).  People have speculated that price is why contracts do or do not make it through ROFR, but really they are just drawing conclusions based on limited and incomplete sets of data.  This month alone a $50pp BWV contract closed whereas a $65pp contract got ROFR'd.  I would caution people about paying more per point as a form of insurance to pass ROFR.  If it makes you feel better, then that's cool, but keep in mind we have no proof that makes any difference whatsoever.



Another factor that could effect ROFR is someone that has put in a request to buy direct from DVC and they did not have the inventory with the specific UY.  We inquired about buying direct from DVC for an Aug UY at OKW when the prices were lower last year.  The DVC agent told us they did not have any contracts with our desired UY but they would put us on a list for when something came available.  It could be that DVC has a waitlist for these specific resorts with a certain UY and that is why those are ROFR'd at a resort and others are not.  Just another factor to consider.


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Great deal, Doug.  Also a nice move distracting Disney by sending them some OKW contracts to occupy them and then trying to slip a SSR by them.  Well played!



Lets hope i can sneak my BWV contract through


----------



## DougEMG

saintstickets said:


> Another factor that could effect ROFR is someone that has put in a request to buy direct from DVC and they did not have the inventory with the specific UY.  We inquired about buying direct from DVC for an Aug UY at OKW when the prices were lower last year.  The DVC agent told us they did not have any contracts with our desired UY but they would put us on a list for when something came available.  It could be that DVC has a waitlist for these specific resorts with a certain UY and that is why those are ROFR'd at a resort and others are not.  Just another factor to consider.



Now i know who to blame for losing my Aug OKW contract


----------



## wigdoutdismom

I guess I forgot to post that we passed ROFR just about 3 weeks after it was sent.

wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member, Fidelity

We sent in our funds and documents over two weeks ago and the seller is now doing NOTHING to get this closed. 
Anyway, we should have closed a week and a half ago and should have points to use by now.

Very frustrated.    This is the first time we have used Fidelity.

Anyone care to comment how their experience with this company has been?
We have had great luck with TSS and DVC by resale.


----------



## Tunseeker1

Sorry to hear about the delay. The seller might be backing out.


----------



## Missyrose

Tunseeker1 said:


> Sorry to hear about the delay. The seller might be backing out.



That's totally not true. Sure there's the small chance they could back out. But most likely is they've just been lazy about getting their stuff notarized and sent back. Or perhaps they've been out of town or something like that. I can never understand when sellers drag their feet... if you've made the choice to sell your contract, don't you want your money?!?!?!


----------



## Tunseeker1

Many fidelity properties are distressed and the sellers may not clear enough from the sale to pay their obligations


----------



## ELMC

Tunseeker1 said:


> Sorry to hear about the delay. The seller might be backing out.



Do you have any insight into this particular contract or are you just speculating with absolutely no specific knowledge?


----------



## ELMC

wigdoutdismom said:


> This is the first time we have used Fidelity.
> 
> Anyone care to comment how their experience with this company has been?



To answer your question, I have bought one contract through Fidelity and am currently in the process of closing another with them.  I have found their communication to be great.  Yes, they may be a few days slower than TTS.  But if you call and ask them to follow up with the seller, they will, and they'll let you  know what's going on.  I would suggest that you try doing this.

Good luck!


----------



## a742246

It's possible that the seller lives out of the country. If that's the case then notarizing isn't as easy as in the states.


----------



## Poolrat

wigdoutdismom said:


> I guess I forgot to post that we passed ROFR just about 3 weeks after it was sent.
> 
> wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member, Fidelity
> 
> We sent in our funds and documents over two weeks ago and the seller is now doing NOTHING to get this closed.
> Anyway, we should have closed a week and a half ago and should have points to use by now.
> 
> Very frustrated.    This is the first time we have used Fidelity.
> 
> Anyone care to comment how their experience with this company has been?
> We have had great luck with TSS and DVC by resale.





a742246 said:


> It's possible that the seller lives out of the country. If that's the case then notarizing isn't as easy as in the states.



Anita, I was wondering if you closed on this.    I have used Fidelity both times with NO issues.  Both my sellers were in the US so the international angle might be slowing things down.  

Hope you get to close soon.


----------



## JennG

JennG said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR for our add on!
> 
> 100 BLT Jun UY $95/pt Buyer pays closing, seller pays MF
> 
> Once all is done, I'll post our timeline from submission through closing.  Whew...now to wait for the rest and get our points in the system!!



A little behind on posting our timeline but here it is:

Feb 26 - Offer submitted to TSS; seller counter offered and we accepted; Received paperwork via email
Feb 27 - Sent paperwork and deposit
Feb 28 - Paperwork and deposit received by TSS
Feb 29 - Sent to Disney for ROFR
Mar 27 - Received notification that Disney waived ROFR
Apr 6 - Received closing documents; sent documents along with final payment to Magic Vacation Title
Apr 9 - Magic Vacation received documents and final payment
Apr 13 - Received notification from TSS that escrow closed and we were now owners of points.  Email states Disney will take 14-28 days to load points
Apr 25 - Points showed up in account (we were already members)
Apr 27 - Received copy of executed paperwork in the mail, along with title insurance paperwork

TSS and Magic Vacation did an excellent job of communicating and making this a flawless experience.  The hardest part was waiting for ROFR and waiting for the points to get in to our account.

Hope this helps someone!  Here's some pixie dust for everyone waiting for ROFR


----------



## gatorgirl02

Veteran posters:
Excuse my ignorance, but it appears that in each of the months prior to this one, someone has updated the master list of contracts that went to ROFR. Does anyone know if this will happen again, or has that poster moved on from the thread? 
Thanks!


----------



## DougEMG

Just sent off to ROFR today.

350 BWV DEC, 700 point currents,  all future points. 

Paid $56/point + buyer pays closing. Seller paid all MF.

Original asking price was $64.29


----------



## princesscinderella

DougEMG said:


> Just sent off to ROFR today.
> 
> 350 BWV DEC, 700 point currents,  all future points.
> 
> Paid $56/point + buyer pays closing. Seller paid all MF.
> 
> Original asking price was $64.29



We should hear this week if our BWV contract passed ROFR (submitted 4/3). If it does not pass i think I'm going to let you negotiate my next offer.


----------



## goldenears

gatorgirl02 said:


> Veteran posters:
> Excuse my ignorance, but it appears that in each of the months prior to this one, someone has updated the master list of contracts that went to ROFR. Does anyone know if this will happen again, or has that poster moved on from the thread?
> Thanks!



Donald is #1 (OP) does update the front page. He may be away at the moment. When he has a chance, I am sure he will update again. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## goldenears

JennG said:


> A little behind on posting our timeline but here it is:
> 
> Feb 26 - Offer submitted to TSS; seller counter offered and we accepted; Received paperwork via email
> Feb 27 - Sent paperwork and deposit
> Feb 28 - Paperwork and deposit received by TSS
> Feb 29 - Sent to Disney for ROFR
> Mar 27 - Received notification that Disney waived ROFR
> Apr 6 - Received closing documents; sent documents along with final payment to Magic Vacation Title
> Apr 9 - Magic Vacation received documents and final payment
> Apr 13 - Received notification from TSS that escrow closed and we were now owners of points.  Email states Disney will take 14-28 days to load points
> Apr 25 - Points showed up in account (we were already members)
> Apr 27 - Received copy of executed paperwork in the mail, along with title insurance paperwork
> 
> TSS and Magic Vacation did an excellent job of communicating and making this a flawless experience.  The hardest part was waiting for ROFR and waiting for the points to get in to our account.
> 
> Hope this helps someone!  Here's some pixie dust for everyone waiting for ROFR



This does help. Thanks so much!


----------



## dangeron

Found out last Wednesday that we passed ROFR. 

SSR 200 pts Feb UY, $57 ppt, split MFs, buyer pays closing

Now for the closing waiting game. Luckily, I still have 13 months before our next trip.


----------



## fpofmtgy

Our contract was submitted on the 3rd of April. Glad to see that some submitted on the 2nd found out today. The first couple of weeks were easy but these past few days waiting have been really bad. Hoping we get great news tomorrow.


----------



## ELMC

fpofmtgy said:


> Our contract was submitted on the 3rd of April. Glad to see that some submitted on the 2nd found out today. The first couple of weeks were easy but these past few days waiting have been really bad. Hoping we get great news tomorrow.



I like your attitude...I'm with you.  I submitted on the 6th...but tomorrow is going to be my day too!


----------



## Song of the South

Song of the South said:


> BLT 160pts Feb UY $82 per, buyer pays '12 MF and closing, 131 '11 banked, 160 '12, all future points...
> 
> I don't know when we went to ROFR or when it was approved with any certainty but we were coming up on 30 days from when I got the email that we were sent to ROFR...
> 
> Oh, and this:  THANKS for this Thread
> 
> SotS



I guess I should correct this...

160pts Feb UY $80 per point...

Thanks!
SotS


----------



## Kidanifan08

I just got the e-mail that we passed ROFR today.  Details:  AKV 105 points with a Dec UY at $67/pt.  We are getting 74 points from 2011 and all points going forward.  Buyer pays 2012 MF's and closing costs.

Timeline:
4/2 - offer accepted
4/6 - documents sent to DVC for ROFR
5/1 - ROFR waived!

I was not too worried about passing ROFR with AKV.  We are excited, as this is $12 less per point than we paid for a 50 point contract 1 year ago.

Good luck to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## princesscinderella

We passed ROFR too! BWV 230 Pts feb uy $55 pt buyer pays mf seller pays closing.


----------



## goldenears

Congrats to everyone who just got good ROFR news!!!


----------



## gatorgirl02

princesscinderella said:


> We passed ROFR too! BWV 230 Pts feb uy $55 pt buyer pays mf seller pays closing.



CONGRATS MY DEAR, that is greatn news and an awesome deal!  I'm sure you are relieved!

Anyone else in the group who heard today?


----------



## fmer55

Congrats to all......just closed today myself


----------



## WsPrincess

Congrats to everyone who made it through today. I hope closing goes quick for everyone and those waiting hear soon!


----------



## Mrbruin2k

Just found out we passed ROFR as well today...BLT 220 Points October UY $92 per point...318 banked and all 220 coming October.  We are paying closing and will pay 2012 MF in October


----------



## KSL

Yay!  I am so excited for all of you!  This is such much better news than I was reading on these boards just a short time ago.  Congratulations to everyone who has passed!  Fingers crossed for quick and smooth closings.


----------



## ELMC

KSL said:


> Yay!  I am so excited for all of you!  This is such much better news than I was reading on these boards just a short time ago.  Congratulations to everyone who has passed!  Fingers crossed for quick and smooth closings.



Don't worry...Doug and I still have a few contracts at ROFR that Disney can take from us.  That's right, Doug, I said it.


----------



## KSL

ELMC said:


> Don't worry...Doug and I still have a few contracts at ROFR that Disney can take from us.  That's right, Doug, I said it.



ACK!  No, don't say it!  I'm still waiting on ROFR myself!


----------



## Tunseeker1

I sent in an AKV on the 6th and haven't heard anything yet it's making me nervous seeing same dates/resorts


----------



## Kidanifan08

Tunseeker1 said:


> I sent in an AKV on the 6th and haven't heard anything yet it's making me nervous seeing same dates/resorts



They technically have another 5 days .  I was really surprised that my AKV came through today.  I wouldn't be too worried though . . . they have enough AKV points to deal with right now 

It's nerve wracking, nonetheless


----------



## fmer55

ELMC said:


> Don't worry...Doug and I still have a few contracts at ROFR that Disney can take from us.  That's right, Doug, I said it.



Whew,,,,,thank you for taking the pressure off of me


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Tunseeker1 said:


> Sorry to hear about the delay. The seller might be backing out.





Missyrose said:


> That's totally not true. Sure there's the small chance they could back out. But most likely is they've just been lazy about getting their stuff notarized and sent back. Or perhaps they've been out of town or something like that. I can never understand when sellers drag their feet... if you've made the choice to sell your contract, don't you want your money?!?!?!





Tunseeker1 said:


> Many fidelity properties are distressed and the sellers may not clear enough from the sale to pay their obligations





ELMC said:


> Do you have any insight into this particular contract or are you just speculating with absolutely no specific knowledge?





ELMC said:


> To answer your question, I have bought one contract through Fidelity and am currently in the process of closing another with them.  I have found their communication to be great.  Yes, they may be a few days slower than TTS.  But if you call and ask them to follow up with the seller, they will, and they'll let you  know what's going on.  I would suggest that you try doing this.
> 
> Good luck!





a742246 said:


> It's possible that the seller lives out of the country. If that's the case then notarizing isn't as easy as in the states.





Poolrat said:


> Anita, I was wondering if you closed on this.    I have used Fidelity both times with NO issues.  Both my sellers were in the US so the international angle might be slowing things down.
> 
> Hope you get to close soon.





I had no idea that my original post would cause such a ruckus!

We have been emailing back and forth with Fidelity. It seems that in more than one way they dropped the ball with our contract. 
The sellers are divorced.
They have sold several contracts.
The man has signed but the woman's attorney told her not to sign anything with the ex-spouses name on it. 
Seems that she requested another document from the title company and they didn't get back to her...
For over a week and a half.

So now it's been 18 days since we sent our funds to close and yes, I'm a bit miffed.
So I called them today and said that they needed to get me some answers...

The contracts person had our paperwork in front of her and apologized many times over for the mix-up of the title company.

I will be informed by them as soon as anything occurs...

We certainly aren't new to buying contracts, this might be our 10th purchase or so.
This time it's just been the pits!!!


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Don't worry...Doug and I still have a few contracts at ROFR that Disney can take from us.  That's right, Doug, I said it.



Hey that's not funny! But since you're ahead of me at ROFR maybe Disney will be just satisfied with your contract(s).


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Hey that's not funny! But since you're ahead of me at ROFR maybe Disney will be just satisfied with your contract(s).



I'm using reverse psychology.  But yeah, you're right.  I'm definitely running interference for you at BWV.  Good luck to us both!


----------



## Tunseeker1

I just found out I made it!!!

AKV Sept UY 50 pts. 0-2011, 50-2012, 50-2013 $75 Buyer pays up to $350 in closing, buyer pays MF

Mike math totals=
$4400 total out of pocket
$130 a point direct=31 points

I got 19 free points a year!


----------



## Kidanifan08

Tunseeker1 said:


> I just found out I made it!!!
> 
> AKV Sept UY 50 pts. 0-2011, 50-2012, 50-2013 $75 Buyer pays up to $350 in closing, buyer pays MF
> 
> Mike math totals=
> $4400 total out of pocket
> $130 a point direct=31 points
> 
> I got 19 free points a year!



Congrats!  Enjoy your extra points!


----------



## Tunseeker1

Kidanifan08 said:


> Congrats!  Enjoy your extra points!



This just gets me a 11 month window at AKV!!!


----------



## permavac

Hallelujah!  Just found out that Disney passed on my contract   SUPER excited right now!  After they took the 75 point OKW from me a couple of weeks ago I fully expected them to take this one too.  It's my lucky day!

BWV 50 points (Oct) $65.00 per point, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, Buyer pays closings and MFs, Sent to Disney 4/5/12, passed 5/2/12

Terri


----------



## princesscinderella

Congrats to those who passed ROFR today!!


----------



## ELMC

permavac said:


> Hallelujah!  Just found out that Disney passed on my contract   SUPER excited right now!  After they took the 75 point OKW from me a couple of weeks ago I fully expected them to take this one too.  It's my lucky day!
> 
> BWV 50 points (Oct) $65.00 per point, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, Buyer pays closings and MFs, Sent to Disney 4/5/12, passed 5/2/12
> 
> Terri



So you're the one who got that contract.  Well done, it's a nice one! Congratulations.


----------



## ELMC

Tunseeker1 said:


> I just found out I made it!!!
> 
> AKV Sept UY 50 pts. 0-2011, 50-2012, 50-2013 $75 Buyer pays up to $350 in closing, buyer pays MF
> 
> Mike math totals=
> $4400 total out of pocket
> $130 a point direct=31 points
> 
> I got 19 free points a year!



Living proof that you CAN save money buying a small contact resale.  BAZINGA!


----------



## fmer55

permavac said:


> Hallelujah!  Just found out that Disney passed on my contract   SUPER excited right now!  After they took the 75 point OKW from me a couple of weeks ago I fully expected them to take this one too.  It's my lucky day!
> 
> BWV 50 points (Oct) $65.00 per point, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, Buyer pays closings and MFs, Sent to Disney 4/5/12, passed 5/2/12
> 
> Terri



That is a tasty little add on, well done neighbor, congrats!!!!

And congrats to tunseeker......sure beats the heck out of vero


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Seller - 174 pts. BWV, no 2012, no 2013, all 2014 pts. $57/pt., Seller pays MF's. PASSED ROFR 5/2/12.


----------



## ELMC

BWV Dreamin said:


> Seller - 174 pts. BWV, no 2012, no 2013, all 2014 pts. $57/pt., Seller pays MF's. PASSED ROFR 5/2/12.



I think you picked the right time of year to sell BWV, that's for sure.  Congratulations!  I think the buyer also posted about this contract either here or on another board.  They were happy with the purchase too.  Love to see a win-win!


----------



## KSL

Congrats to everyone who has passed lately!  How exciting!  The hardest wait is over for you.  Yay!  



BWV Dreamin said:


> Seller - 174 pts. BWV, no 2012, no 2013, all 2014 pts. $57/pt., Seller pays MF's. PASSED ROFR 5/2/12.



I thought about that contract for a day or two and decided against it.  Then I started to reconsider but it was gone.  It's all good - saw another one for 150 points and went for that and am currently waiting to pass ROFR.  This one is better for us at 24 less points per year (I mean, I'd love to HAVE the points, just don't want to pay for them!  ).  Anyway, I am delighted to see this pass, not only because of course I wish the best for all my fellow DISers, but also because my contract at BWV is priced the same and also practically stripped (a mere dozen or so points left for each of '12 and '13).  Our contracts are so similar; if you made it through, I'm hoping I will too.  Should know in about another week!


----------



## permavac

ELMC said:


> So you're the one who got that contract.  Well done, it's a nice one! Congratulations.





fmer55 said:


> That is a tasty little add on, well done neighbor, congrats!!!!...



Yup - that was lucky me!  I couldn't believe it was still available when I called!

Thanks everyone!

Terri


----------



## bdoleary

Passed ROFR yesterday (submitted on 4/3)  BCV 170 pts AUG UY, 165-11, 170-12, $66/pt -buyer pays closing and '12 MF's


----------



## princesscinderella

bdoleary said:


> Passed ROFR yesterday (submitted on 4/3)  BCV 170 pts AUG UY, 165-11, 170-12, $66/pt -buyer pays closing and '12 MF's



Congratulations!


----------



## Tunseeker1

fmer55 said:


> That is a tasty little add on, well done neighbor, congrats!!!!
> 
> And congrats to tunseeker......sure beats the heck out of vero



I also own at Vero!!

My wife wanted to go to the beach.


----------



## Tunseeker1

ELMC said:


> Living proof that you CAN save money buying a small contact resale.  BAZINGA!



I didn't save a dime!!! (I got more points) 

Now about all the crackhead prices people are sticking to on a bunch of small contracts....


----------



## Mom B

Tunseeker1 said:


> I just found out I made it!!!
> 
> AKV Sept UY 50 pts. 0-2011, 50-2012, 50-2013 $75 Buyer pays up to $350 in closing, buyer pays MF
> 
> Mike math totals=
> $4400 total out of pocket
> $130 a point direct=31 points
> 
> I got 19 free points a year!



Congratulations!  And I am SO thankful you found it before I did!  I would have been SO tempted by another small AKV contract in my use year, and I neither need more points, nor need to pay more maintenance fees than I already do.  I'm happy for you.  And DH is happy too!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Our saga seems to coming to an end. 
After my phone call yesterday our contract closed this afternoon.
They said that our contract would be faxed to member services to get the points in quicker.

We'll see how this goes....


----------



## Joey7295

wigdoutdismom said:


> I had no idea that my original post would cause such a ruckus!
> 
> We have been emailing back and forth with Fidelity. It seems that in more than one way they dropped the ball with our contract.
> The sellers are divorced.
> They have sold several contracts.
> The man has signed but the woman's attorney told her not to sign anything with the ex-spouses name on it.
> Seems that she requested another document from the title company and they didn't get back to her...
> For over a week and a half.
> 
> So now it's been 18 days since we sent our funds to close and yes, I'm a bit miffed.
> So I called them today and said that they needed to get me some answers...
> 
> The contracts person had our paperwork in front of her and apologized many times over for the mix-up of the title company.
> 
> I will be informed by them as soon as anything occurs...
> 
> We certainly aren't new to buying contracts, this might be our 10th purchase or so.
> This time it's just been the pits!!!



I am in a very similar situation.  I sent my funds over a month ago and am still waiting to close.  I contacted Fidelity and the closing company.  The sellers are divorced and the ex-husband "misplaced" the documents.  They had to resend them and supposedly he is into the process of returning them.  The whole thing has become very frustrating.

This is for my 250 OKW points broken down into smaller contracts of 40, 40, 70, and 100


----------



## tgropp

tgropp said:


> *I purchased 50 BCV points (Sept UY) for $81 point. It had 50 2011 points 50 2012 points. I paid 2012 maintenance fees and closing costs. I overpaid but there are not many Sept use years, especially low point ones.*



*Passed last week. As I had stated, I think that I overpaid but I got Sept use year that matchs my other BCV contract, so what is an extra $200-$250.00. So much better than dealing with 2 different use years. I had a smaller contract with my VWL contract, and I sold it. Just to much hassle.*


----------



## mac_tlc

I have a new appreciation for Donald is #1. I noticed that there has not been a complete update since 3/20. Soooooooooo, I took the last update and tried to go through all the posts since (over 300 ) and update the "master list". With a little more editing, I should have it today and will post it then. 

I am --- by no means -- encroaching on Donald is #1's miraculous job in keeping this thread alive and up to date. Just thought that with the rash of ROFR activity in the past month or so, it might be helpful to update the list.

mac_tlc


----------



## gatorgirl02

mac_tlc said:


> I have a new appreciation for Donald is #1. I noticed that there has not been a complete update since 3/20. Soooooooooo, I took the last update and tried to go through all the posts since (over 300 ) and update the "master list". With a little more editing, I should have it today and will post it then.
> 
> I am --- by no means -- encroaching on Donald is #1's miraculous job in keeping this thread alive and up to date. Just thought that with the rash of ROFR activity in the past month or so, it might be helpful to update the list.
> 
> mac_tlc



Mac - Thanks so much for doing that, it would be very much appreciated! And just in case you didn't have enough sorting to go through, please add my contract too (I think I left out the pertinent details...)

170 OKW (2042 exp), Oct UY $48.88/pt: 2012-334 pts (164 banked +170), 2013-170 pts 
Submitted 4/12, not so patiently waiting... 

THANKS!


----------



## DougEMG

mac_tlc said:


> I have a new appreciation for Donald is #1. I noticed that there has not been a complete update since 3/20. Soooooooooo, I took the last update and tried to go through all the posts since (over 300 ) and update the "master list". With a little more editing, I should have it today and will post it then.
> 
> I am --- by no means -- encroaching on Donald is #1's miraculous job in keeping this thread alive and up to date. Just thought that with the rash of ROFR activity in the past month or so, it might be helpful to update the list.
> 
> mac_tlc




Looking forward to seeing the updated list.


----------



## DougEMG

tgropp said:


> *Passed last week. As I had stated, I think that I overpaid but I got Sept use year that matchs my other BCV contract, so what is an extra $200-$250.00. So much better than dealing with 2 different use years. I had a smaller contract with my VWL contract, and I sold it. Just to much hassle.*



I'd spend an extra $200-$250 on a contract to make sure it had the same UY as all my other contacts.  The convience is worth it.


----------



## DougEMG

gatorgirl02 said:


> 170 OKW (2042 exp), Oct UY $48.88/pt: 2012-334 pts (164 banked +170), 2013-170 pts
> Submitted 4/12, not so patiently waiting...
> 
> THANKS!



Good luck.


----------



## mac_tlc

Ok everyone, here goes!!!!!


DougEMG , I'd be surprised if I got all of your activity correct 



To so many people, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

To some people,  good luck with your contracts!  

To a few people, sorry  ROFR was exercised!  


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised: I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised: I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised: I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


****Passed****
*PASSED - AKV (2057): *
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08---------- 50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN--------- 50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08-------- 55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender-------- 55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester------- 55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)------- 50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
*ColonialMouse ------- 160 AKV (Sep), 147 banked 10 pts, all 11 pts (banked), all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and 12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub ???, passed 4/25)
Tunseeker1  50 AKV (Sep), $75, 0 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, split closing, buyer pays mf (sub ???, passed 5/2)*

*PASSED - AUL (2062): *


*PASSED - BCV (2042): *
grace&phillipsmom------ 50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------ 50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum--------- 50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1--------- 70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat--------- 75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath------- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny----- 64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------ 50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler-------- 60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
*sleepingPrincess ---- 210 BCV (Aug), $68, 25 10 pts, 2 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23)
kmermaid --- 100 BCV (Oct), $78, 17 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
Wigdoutdismom ---- 20 BCV (???) , ?$
Xstitches ---- 50 BCV (Mar), $70, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing
Xstitches ---- 50 BCV (Mar), $70, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/7, passed 4/6)
Tgropp --- 50 BCV (Sep), $81, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member, Fidelity*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------ 50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze----------- 70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih----------- 50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) --- 30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier----- 80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------ 60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave-------- 65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl------- 50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122-------- 50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
*JennG ---- 100 BLT (Jun), $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/29, passed 3/27)
Cfry06 ---- 200 BLT (Feb), $88, 25 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160 BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397 ---- 160 BLT (Feb), $82 , 53 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub ??, passed 5/1)
Mrbruin2K ---- 220 BLT (Oct), $92, 98 banked 10 pts, 220 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub ???, passed 5/1)*




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66, 123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246----- 60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------ 30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------ 80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------ 75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------ 80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
*joyzilli --- 25 BWV (???), $60.50, 25 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing& mf (sub 2/15, passed 3/21)
Gray52 --- 100 BWV (Oct), $60, 0 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 2/6, passed 2/29)
frmer55 ---- 200 BWV (Feb), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, 12 mf prorated
sasmmb --- 160 BCV (Feb), $58, 108 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
Indians24 --- 100 BWV (??), $67, 0 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
evedd ----  50 BWV (Mar), $58, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, seller pays closing, (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
permvac --- 50 BWV (Oct), $68, 50 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/2)*

*PASSED - HHI (2042): *
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) --- 25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl----------- 25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl----------- 50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker---------- 50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty---------- 50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76------- 30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan-------- 50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13---------- 30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI---------- 25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------ 94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------ 70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper--------- 60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06----- 50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert--------- 25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295----------- 25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295----------- 45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295----- 40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
*WDWMOE --- 50 OKW (Apr), $55, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21)
uriel12 ------ 230 OKW (Sep), 230 10 pts banked to 11, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 
WsPrincess  320 OKW (Apr), $52, 48 banked 11 pts, all, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Lucia_27 ---- 320 OKW (Feb), $54, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse ---- 100 OKW (Aug), $55, 8 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyerpays closing & mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle --- 90 OKW (???), $52, buyer pays closing & mf*

*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------ 50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member




*PASSED - SSR (2054): *
vikkii19----------- 25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246---------- 50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider-------- 55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv--------- 25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200 SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)--- 75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------ 50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook--------- 75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12--------- 300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------ 65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*greatwhite24 ----- 160 SSR (Dec), $50, 129 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf
ColonialMouse ----- 175 SSR (Sep), $53, 59 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE ---- 300 SSR (Sep), $45, all 11  & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4)
June0802 ---- 25 SSR (Feb), $59, 0 12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5)
McLoki ---- 250 SSR (Dec), $43.60, 0 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
jcolton12 ---- 200 SSR (Jun), $50, 20 11 pts, all ;12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 3/21 passed 4/18)
klaven ---- 150 SSR (Jun), $60, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron --- 200 SSR (???) , $57, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/30*

*PASSED - VB(2042): *
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------ 50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue------- 50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb---------- 66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96----- 25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)
*Australiankaren --- 60 VB (???) 
LadyKay --- 175 VB (???), $42, all 11 & 12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf ( sub ???, passed 4/18)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060): *
heathpack---------- 70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------ 85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse-------- 75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 
momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
*Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl_crazy --- 100 VGC (Aug), $89, 94 12 pts, buyer pays closing & m f(sub 3/30, passed 4/25) Fidelity*


*PASSED - VWL(2042): *
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac------- 50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2------------- 30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets-------- 50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx------------- 25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart--------- 65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------ 75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd------- 50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50--------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35----- 50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35----- 100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek------- 70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 points VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
*XGrumpy1  200 VWL (Apr), $50, all 10 & 11 pts banked, all 12 pts
Nickicc --- 150 VWL (Apr), $57, 14 12 pts
Snowborder --- 200 VWL (???), $58, (sub 3/26, passed 4/30)*

****ROFR'D****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
*codina818 --- 200 BWV (???), $45, all 10 pts banked, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf ( sub ???, ROFR 4/4)*

*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
*uriel12 --- 210 HHI (Oct), $40, 418 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, ROFR 4/17)*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------ 50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy-------- 50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*DougEMG --- 230 OKW (Sep), $46, 245 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf
permavac --- 75 OKW (Dec), $55, 75 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG  400 OKW (Aug), $39, 183 11 pts, 800 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
ELMC ---- 210 OKW (Jun), $41, all11 & 12 pts, (sub ???, ROFR 4/26)*

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity

Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)


*ROFR'D - VWL:*



****WAITING****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
MSUmom------ 25 AKV (Nov) $84, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, non-member, Fidelity
Bradleyv1714------ 50 AKV (Dec) $70, buyer pays closing and mf



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10)
*daraweb --- 300 BCV (???) *

*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
dsanner106----- 210 BWV (???) $??, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/20)
*DougEMG --- 350 BWV (Mar), $64.29, 250 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/20)
DougEMG --- 350 BWV (Dec), $56, 350 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/30)
princesscinderella --- 230 BWV (Feb), $55, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/3)
BWVDreamin (seller) ---- 175 BWV (???), $57, 0 12 pts, 0 13 pts, all 14 pts, seller pays mf*

*WAITING - HHI:*
*lmb --- 50 HHI (???), $52, 50 10 pts, 36 11 pts, all 1 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/26 )*

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
*DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
sunshinehighway --- 100 OKW (Dec), $57, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
gatorgirl02 ---- 170 OKW (Oct), $48.48, 164 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts (sub 4/12)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*delmar411 ---- 25 OKW (Oct), $????, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf*

*WAITING - SSR:*
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
June0802------- 25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7) A Timeshare Broker
*ericm078 --- 175 SSR (Mar), $50, buyer pays closing, split mf 
Fpofmygy --- 225 SSR (Dec), $53, 114 banked 10, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/2)
Aurora Belle --- 130 SSR (Sep), $55, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/8)
DougEMG --- 250 SSR (Dec), $60, 220 11 pts, 500 12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27)*

*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206-------- 50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## bethifoody

Passed ROFR on 4/18, still waiting to hear something official about estoppels & closing. I was given a time of 1-2 weeks for estoppels; 2 week mark was yesterday. We're using Fidelity & they're using First American Title. I emailed Rachel at Fidelity on Tues. asking about an update. She responded that she'd heard nothing & she'd get in touch. Fast forward to today; still hadn't heard back from her again, so I re-emailed her, giving her the information that First American has finally (on Tues.) charged our deposit (sent our cc number when we signed the contract on 3/18!) so they must have heard something. She responded that she was going to email them & get back to me. That was this morning. Still waiting to hear something. 

Patience is not my strongsuit. I've been pretty good, but now? I'm getting antsy!


----------



## fmer55

bethifoody said:


> Passed ROFR on 4/18, still waiting to hear something official about estoppels & closing. I was given a time of 1-2 weeks for estoppels; 2 week mark was yesterday. We're using Fidelity & they're using First American Title. I emailed Rachel at Fidelity on Tues. asking about an update. She responded that she'd heard nothing & she'd get in touch. Fast forward to today; still hadn't heard back from her again, so I re-emailed her, giving her the information that First American has finally (on Tues.) charged our deposit (sent our cc number when we signed the contract on 3/18!) so they must have heard something. She responded that she was going to email them & get back to me. That was this morning. Still waiting to hear something.
> 
> Patience is not my strongsuit. I've been pretty good, but now? I'm getting antsy!



Here is my timeline,FYI,  also with Rachel and First American
3/6 offered and accepted
3/8 my contracts go back signed
3/12 sellers contracts signed, they didnt have email, had to use mail
3/14 sent to ROFR
4/10 28 days and still no word. Hopefully hear by the EOW
4/12 passed rofr
4/19 informed estoppels all good and in hand of title ccompany
4/25 received closing docs and sent back fedex
5/1 officially closed


----------



## bethifoody

fmer55 said:


> Here is my timeline,FYI,  also with Rachel and First American
> 3/6 offered and accepted
> 3/8 my contracts go back signed
> 3/12 sellers contracts signed, they didnt have email, had to use mail
> 3/14 sent to ROFR
> 4/10 28 days and still no word. Hopefully hear by the EOW
> 4/12 passed rofr
> 4/19 informed estoppels all good and in hand of title ccompany
> 4/25 received closing docs and sent back fedex
> 5/1 officially closed


 
Thanks, Fmer! Still waiting to hear something!


----------



## delmar411

WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
delmar411 ---- 25 OKW (Oct), $????, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf

I paid $70/pp.....still waiting to hear on ROFR.


----------



## Tunseeker1

Good job on the update, but you missed my original post, submitted 4/6 cleared 5/2


----------



## Kidanifan08

Kidanifan08 said:


> I just got the e-mail that we passed ROFR today.  Details:  AKV 105 points with a Dec UY at $67/pt.  We are getting 74 points from 2011 and all points going forward.  Buyer pays 2012 MF's and closing costs.
> 
> Timeline:
> 4/2 - offer accepted
> 4/6 - documents sent to DVC for ROFR
> 5/1 - ROFR waived!
> 
> I was not too worried about passing ROFR with AKV.  We are excited, as this is $12 less per point than we paid for a 50 point contract 1 year ago.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!!



Hey mac_tlc -- great job updating the ROFR data!  It looks like my post from 5/1 (above) was missed.  You had a lot to cover, so I can see how it would be easy to miss one.


----------



## mac_tlc

delmar411 said:


> WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
> delmar411 ---- 25 OKW (Oct), $????, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
> 
> I paid $70/pp.....still waiting to hear on ROFR.





Tunseeker1 said:


> Good job on the update, but you missed my original post, submitted 4/6 cleared 5/2





Kidanifan08 said:


> Hey mac_tlc -- great job updating the ROFR data!  It looks like my post from 5/1 (above) was missed.  You had a lot to cover, so I can see how it would be easy to miss one.



Thanks all, got all these changes for the next update.

mac_tlc


----------



## goldenears

mac_tic.....thank you VERY much for all your hard work!!!  It is much appreciated


----------



## princesscinderella

mac_tlc said:


> Thanks all, got all these changes for the next update.
> 
> mac_tlc



You forgot me 230 BWV feb UY all 12' and forward $55 pt buyer pays MF seller pays closing.  Submitted 4/3 cleared ROFR 5/1


----------



## mac_tlc

princesscinderella said:


> You forgot me 230 BWV feb UY all 12' and forward $55 pt buyer pays MF seller pays closing.  Submitted 4/3 cleared ROFR 5/1



OOPs -- missed that it cleared, I had you "waiting"..

got it now.

mac_tlc


----------



## xstitches

Thanks Mac_tic great job!


----------



## princesscinderella

mac_tlc said:


> OOPs -- missed that it cleared, I had you "waiting"..
> 
> got it now.
> 
> mac_tlc



Thanks again for all your hard work.  I know it helped me when I was making offers.


----------



## beastier

Awaiting ROFR (submitted 30 April) on 225 AKV points @ $65/point with buyer paying selling costs & dues on 2012 banked points. UY Feb, with 8 points banked with 225 coming in Feb 13.

Fingers crossed but am optimistic after reviewing various other prices on here....


----------



## daraweb

thanks for the update!!!

I realize that I only gave part of my info so here is the rest if you feel like including it:

Sent to rofr 4/24
300 BCV (Dec UY) 107 points for 2011 (4 banked 2010) + 268 for 2012 + 300 for 2013 $68/pt buyer pays closing and split 2012 MF

Thanks


----------



## permavac

Thanks for the update mac_tlc ... but you got my information wrong 

You posted:
permvac --- 50 BWV (Oct), $68, 50 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/2)

My screen name is "permavac" and I only paid $65 per point - not $68.

FYI:  A few lines above mine you also list sasmmb as 160 "BCV" - should be BWV...

Terri


----------



## bethifoody

FINALLY got notice that we should be receiving our closing documents in 3-4 business days. (Finally - 16 days after passing ROFR... am I impatient or what?!) Woohoo!


----------



## mac_tlc

daraweb said:


> thanks for the update!!!
> 
> I realize that I only gave part of my info so here is the rest if you feel like including it:
> 
> Sent to rofr 4/24
> 300 BCV (Dec UY) 107 points for 2011 (4 banked 2010) + 268 for 2012 + 300 for 2013 $68/pt buyer pays closing and split 2012 MF
> 
> Thanks





permavac said:


> Thanks for the update mac_tlc ... but you got my information wrong
> 
> You posted:
> permvac --- 50 BWV (Oct), $68, 50 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/2)
> 
> My screen name is "permavac" and I only paid $65 per point - not $68.
> 
> FYI:  A few lines above mine you also list sasmmb as 160 "BCV" - should be BWV...
> 
> Terri



Thanks, daraweb & permavac -- I must have had trouble reading my own notes 


mac_tlc


----------



## hmire

Passed rofr..
Hmire--210 SSR $48 June UY 420 points coming June 2012 (210 banked points)..buyer pays 2012 MF and CC...fidelity


----------



## sparkhill

hmire said:


> Passed rofr..
> Hmire--210 SSR $48 June UY 420 points coming June 2012 (210 banked points)..buyer pays 2012 MF and CC...fidelity



Congratulations.


----------



## DenLo

mac_tlc said:


> I have a new appreciation for Donald is #1. I noticed that there has not been a complete update since 3/20. Soooooooooo, I took the last update and tried to go through all the posts since (over 300 ) and update the "master list". With a little more editing, I should have it today and will post it then.
> 
> I am --- by no means -- encroaching on Donald is #1's miraculous job in keeping this thread alive and up to date. Just thought that with the rash of ROFR activity in the past month or so, it might be helpful to update the list.
> 
> mac_tlc



*mac_tic* thanks for keeping the ROFR thread going.  But where's Roberta, *Donald is #1*?  She hasn't posted on the Disboards since March 20 or 21st.  Anybody know?


----------



## pmaurer74

hmire said:


> Passed rofr..
> Hmire--210 SSR $48 June UY 420 points coming June 2012 (210 banked points)..buyer pays 2012 MF and CC...fidelity



Great deal and just what I am hoping to find someday.


----------



## DougEMG

hmire said:


> Passed rofr..
> Hmire--210 SSR $48 June UY 420 points coming June 2012 (210 banked points)..buyer pays 2012 MF and CC...fidelity



Good deal, congratulations.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

mac_tlc said:


> Thanks, daraweb & permavac -- I must have had trouble reading my own notes
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member, Fidelity

Just wanted to let you know that we passed ROFR and have closed on these points. 

Thanks for your work on this thread, it must be a bit time consuming!


----------



## cfw213

hmire said:


> Passed rofr..
> Hmire--210 SSR $48 June UY 420 points coming June 2012 (210 banked points)..buyer pays 2012 MF and CC...fidelity



Wow great deal! Congratulations.


----------



## cfw213

I returned my signed contract so we should be submitted to ROFR this week -

160 pts at SSR, $60/pt, all 2011 and 2012 points. Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MF. We're using Sharon at Fidelity.


----------



## sasmmb

permavac said:


> FYI: A few lines above mine you also list sasmmb as 160 "BCV" - should be BWV...
> 
> Terri


 
Thanks for catching! You must be a detailed oriented person!


----------



## permavac

sasmmb said:


> Thanks for catching! You must be a detailed oriented person!



Guilty!  I re-edit my posts all the time for typos, grammar, etc...


----------



## bethifoody

Well, an interesting story regarding our contract w/ Fidelity & First American... So, we were notified that we passed ROFR on 4/18 & told then it would take 1-2 weeks for estoppels. Ok, I was patient. I emailed Rachel at Fidelity on day 13 (of the 14 potential days for estoppels) & she said she expected to hear something soon, she'd be in touch. Apparently, that was the day that First American charged our $1k deposit, but we were notified by the bank on day 14 (it was flagged as an odd charge - only reason I know!). Heard nothing on day 14, so on day 15 I emailed Rachel again & heard essentially the same line, w/ an additional "I'll email them". Day 16 comes, several hours pass & I still have heard nothing. So I look up First American-Florida on facebook. They have a page. So I left a comment that I was waiting on a resale contract & that their office seemed to be the holdup. Lo & behold, 3 hrs. later, at almost 5pm, I got an email that we should be receiving our closing docs w/in 3-4 business days (from Fidelity - this was Friday). I updated my FB comment to reflect the notice I'd received. Imagine my surprise today to see that someone at First American has added a comment on FB that I'll be hearing from someone soon, & then w/in the hour, I received our closing docs via email! Squeaky wheel, getting grease, or coinky-dink? I dunno, but I'm geeked as all get out that we're on our way to closing!


----------



## saintstickets

bethifoody said:


> Well, an interesting story regarding our contract w/ Fidelity & First American... So, we were notified that we passed ROFR on 4/18 & told then it would take 1-2 weeks for estoppels. Ok, I was patient. I emailed Rachel at Fidelity on day 13 (of the 14 potential days for estoppels) & she said she expected to hear something soon, she'd be in touch. Apparently, that was the day that First American charged our $1k deposit, but we were notified by the bank on day 14 (it was flagged as an odd charge - only reason I know!). Heard nothing on day 14, so on day 15 I emailed Rachel again & heard essentially the same line, w/ an additional "I'll email them". Day 16 comes, several hours pass & I still have heard nothing. So I look up First American-Florida on facebook. They have a page. So I left a comment that I was waiting on a resale contract & that their office seemed to be the holdup. Lo & behold, 3 hrs. later, at almost 5pm, I got an email that we should be receiving our closing docs w/in 3-4 business days (from Fidelity - this was Friday). I updated my FB comment to reflect the notice I'd received. Imagine my surprise today to see that someone at First American has added a comment on FB that I'll be hearing from someone soon, & then w/in the hour, I received our closing docs via email! Squeaky wheel, getting grease, or coinky-dink? I dunno, but I'm geeked as all get out that we're on our way to closing!



We had similar results with Rachel at Fidelity but eventually made it through.  I was apprehensive about using Fidelity again when a contract came up in their listing that we wanted.  This time I used Sharon at Fidelity with much better results, effort and communication.  Good luck closing.  It's up to the Title company now.


----------



## Goofy DVC

bethifoody said:


> Well, an interesting story regarding our contract w/ Fidelity & First American... So, we were notified that we passed ROFR on 4/18 & told then it would take 1-2 weeks for estoppels. Ok, I was patient. I emailed Rachel at Fidelity on day 13 (of the 14 potential days for estoppels) & she said she expected to hear something soon, she'd be in touch. Apparently, that was the day that First American charged our $1k deposit, but we were notified by the bank on day 14 (it was flagged as an odd charge - only reason I know!). Heard nothing on day 14, so on day 15 I emailed Rachel again & heard essentially the same line, w/ an additional "I'll email them". Day 16 comes, several hours pass & I still have heard nothing. So I look up First American-Florida on facebook. They have a page. So I left a comment that I was waiting on a resale contract & that their office seemed to be the holdup. Lo & behold, 3 hrs. later, at almost 5pm, I got an email that we should be receiving our closing docs w/in 3-4 business days (from Fidelity - this was Friday). I updated my FB comment to reflect the notice I'd received. Imagine my surprise today to see that someone at First American has added a comment on FB that I'll be hearing from someone soon, & then w/in the hour, I received our closing docs via email! Squeaky wheel, getting grease, or coinky-dink? I dunno, but I'm geeked as all get out that we're on our way to closing!



Nicely played!


----------



## bethifoody

Goofy DVC said:


> Nicely played!



Thanks!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

bethifoody said:


> Thanks!



We had trouble like this with Fidelity too. 
I don't think I want to use them again....


----------



## sparkhill

Just waived through ROFR , two identical contracts:
VGC - 107 pts, $90/pt, Sept UY, 2011-107 pts (not bankable before closing), 2012-107 pts.
VGC - 107 pts, $90/pt, Sept UY, 2011-107 pts (not bankable before closing), 2012-107 pts.
Seller pays MF, buyer pays closing. 
Submitted 4/10/12, passed 5/8/12.
Rachael @ Fidelity.


----------



## sparkhill

wigdoutdismom said:


> We had trouble like this with Fidelity too.
> I don't think I want to use them again....



I think it the problem is more at the title company than Fidelity. Rachael has always been very pleasant and responsive.


----------



## bethifoody

sparkhill said:


> I think it the problem is more at the title company than Fidelity. Rachael has always been very pleasant and responsive.



I would agree w/ this statement. Rachel has been very responsive every time I've contacted her, so it was my bet that the issue was the title company. Which is why I decided to comment on their FB page. What was the harm, I figured. Worst case scenario, they'd delete the comment & do nothing. But as a company that does business, I was betting they wouldn't want to risk their reputation. I tried not to be too snarky (and if you go to their FB page, you'll probably be able to see the exchange), just drawing attention that we were waiting on them & hadn't heard a word.


----------



## gatorgirl02

Well I'll be danged...Apparently, the monkeys throwing darts at the board missed me, as I squeezed through with my OKW contract today 

Here are the details:
OKW 170 points Oct UY 
334 points on 10/1/12 (164 banked 2011 points), 170 points for 2013
$48.83 per point, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split 2012 MF

Anyone else with their OKW contracts make it through too?


----------



## bethifoody

gatorgirl02 said:


> Well I'll be danged...Apparently, the monkeys throwing darts at the board missed me, as I squeezed through with my OKW contract today
> 
> Here are the details:
> OKW 170 points Oct UY
> 334 points on 10/1/12 (164 banked 2011 points), 170 points for 2013
> $48.83 per point, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split 2012 MF
> 
> Anyone else with their OKW contracts make it through too?



Congratulations!!! Somebody just started a thread saying they got through too.


----------



## goldenears

gatorgirl02 said:


> Well I'll be danged...Apparently, the monkeys throwing darts at the board missed me, as I squeezed through with my OKW contract today
> 
> Here are the details:
> OKW 170 points Oct UY
> 334 points on 10/1/12 (164 banked 2011 points), 170 points for 2013
> $48.83 per point, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split 2012 MF
> 
> Anyone else with their OKW contracts make it through too?



Congratulations!!


----------



## Princess Jaimie

Made it through today too!  Maybe things are looking up for OKW!?! We r so excited! Congrats to all the others who passed!


----------



## ELMC

sparkhill said:


> Just waived through ROFR , two identical contracts:
> VGC - 107 pts, $90/pt, Sept UY, 2011-107 pts (not bankable before closing), 2012-107 pts.
> VGC - 107 pts, $90/pt, Sept UY, 2011-107 pts (not bankable before closing), 2012-107 pts.
> Seller pays MF, buyer pays closing.
> Submitted 4/10/12, passed 5/8/12.
> Rachael @ Fidelity.



Congrats!  Don't forget that you can see if Disney will grant you a one time late banking exemption.  But you may be better off saving it and seeing if you could rent out the 2011 points.  Good luck!


----------



## delmar411

gatorgirl02 said:


> Anyone else with their OKW contracts make it through too?



Mine just went through as well.   

OKW (extended) Oct UY 25pts $70/pp  All 2011, 2012, 2013 points available.  Buyer pays 2012 MFs and closing costs.


----------



## sunshinehighway

Great news on some OKW getting through. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## sparkhill

ELMC said:


> Congrats!  Don't forget that you can see if Disney will grant you a one time late banking exemption.  But you may be better off saving it and seeing if you could rent out the 2011 points.  Good luck!



Thanks. I appreciate the banking advice.


----------



## senadler

Made it through today too.
BCV 200 pts, $67/pt., Feb UY, 162 points 2012 and 200 pts 2013.  Buyer pays closing and MF on available 2012 pts.
Submitted to ROFR 4/17, Passed 5/8.


----------



## goldenears

Congrats to everyone who received good news today!!!


----------



## princesscinderella

Congratulations too all who passed ROFR today!  I passed last week and got my closing documents today!


----------



## bethifoody

Congratulations to everyone who passed today! Woohooo! 

I got to FedEx my closing docs back today. Here's hoping for a quick closing.


----------



## jara1528

We made it through ROFR today!
AKL, 200 points, Dec UY, 166 points available now, 200 coming in Dec 2012, $59/point, buyer pays closing fees and mf, submitted 4/13 passed 5/8.  I think that about covers it!

Congrats to everyone else who made it through!


----------



## DVC Mike

I have two BWV contracts I made offers on. I'm hoping things go smoothly and they both pass ROFR.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DVC Mike said:


> I have two BWV contracts I made offers on. I'm hoping things go smoothly and they both pass ROFR.



Details?


----------



## KSL

Wow, so many of us found out today!  Congrats to all who passed ROFR today, including me!  

BWV, 150 points, $57/pt., Feb UY, 14 2012 points, 18 2013 points, 150 points 2014 and thereafter.  We don't need points until 2014 and didn't want to pay MFs on them, so this works for us!    Buyer pays closing and MFs on the points we are getting for 2012 & 2013 (technically, if anyone is interested, we will pay all the 2013 dues since we will have closed by then, but we will be credited back at closing for the amount of the dues on the 132 points we are not getting, based on 2012 rate - there's a chance we'll end up paying a bit more on the 2013 MFs, but we're OK with that - hopefully it won't be too much!).

Timeline:  
4/10 - offer made, countered, accepted; contract received, signed & returned
4/11 - sent for ROFR
5/8 - received notice of Disney waiving ROFR
...to be continued!


----------



## bdoleary

Congratulations to everyone that made it through today!  It was another good news Tuesday!!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

sparkhill said:


> I think it the problem is more at the title company than Fidelity. Rachael has always been very pleasant and responsive.



I have to agree that the hold up was with the title company. My biggest complaint was that we sent them 15k and for over two weeks we heard nothing. It wasn't until my husband and I started emailing and calling that anything happened. 
I think the broker should have been doing more to get it closed in a timely manner and communicating with us.
It shouldn't have taken us calling and asking if they had our funds and what was going on to close the deal.
We had our offer accepted towards the end of February and still don't have the points to use.


----------



## gatorgirl02

jara1528 said:


> We made it through ROFR today!
> AKL, 200 points, Dec UY, 166 points available now, 200 coming in Dec 2012, $59/point, buyer pays closing fees and mf, submitted 4/13 passed 5/8.  I think that about covers it!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who made it through!



Wow, that's a great deal! Congrats on getting through!


----------



## gatorgirl02

Congrats to everyone who got through ROFR yesterday, sounds like it was a great day for all! One step closer to DVC ownership, WOOHOO!


----------



## macleod1979

Congrats! You'll get there sooner than you know it


----------



## cmehling

Well, I just got the new that our offer was ROFR'd by Disney...

The Details...
VB SEP UY 200pts $30/pp 105 2011 and All 2012, 2013 points available. Buyer pays 2012 MFs and splits closing costs.

Submitted to ROFR on 4/6 - learned today (5/6). I guess the ROFR'd came back to Fidelity on April 25th, but I just learned when I inquired with Fidelity today.


----------



## bdoleary

cmehling said:


> Well, I just got the new that our offer was ROFR'd by Disney...
> 
> The Details...
> VB SEP UY 200pts $30/pp 105 2011 and All 2012, 2013 points available. Buyer pays 2012 MFs and splits closing costs.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 4/6 - learned today (5/6). I guess the ROFR'd came back to Fidelity on April 25th, but I just learned when I inquired with Fidelity today.



Sorry to hear the news of the ROFR and it stinks that you had to wait so long to find out - that would have been a great deal!  Good luck with you next contract.


----------



## AllieV

cmehling said:


> Well, I just got the new that our offer was ROFR'd by Disney...
> 
> The Details...
> VB SEP UY 200pts $30/pp .


I just heard about this from an agent today!  So sorry.  I made an offer of 33.50 on a VB and was told this as a "warning" that it may not pass even if accepted.


----------



## bookwormde

Wow very surprised disney would buy VB, they must have had a purchaser. At 30 plus the high dues. I am sure they are turning it over quick.


----------



## ELMC

bookwormde said:


> Wow very surprised disney would buy VB, they must have had a purchaser. At 30 plus the high dues. I am sure they are turning it over quick.



When it comes to ROFR,  nothing surprises me.


----------



## DVC Mike

BWV Dreamin said:


> Details?



I don't want to jinx them, so mums the word from me until they both pass ROFR and close. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Tunseeker1

I just added on vb sept last month direct, maybe they were just refilling the point tank.


----------



## saintstickets

DVC Mike said:


> I have two BWV contracts I made offers on. I'm hoping things go smoothly and they both pass ROFR.



Mike,
I may be crazy (not much disagreement from my family on that point) but I thought you previously had contracts at more than just the 4 DVC resorts listed in your signature.  Did you sell some of yours?  Good luck on your BWV purchase!  Hope we get another TR from you soon too!


----------



## ELMC

Tunseeker1 said:


> I just added on vb sept last month direct, maybe they were just refilling the point tank.



Wait a second...I thought it was your "friend" that added VB direct and you added on AKV through resale.


----------



## fmer55

ELMC said:


> Wait a second...I thought it was your "friend" that added VB direct and you added on AKV through resale.


----------



## DVC Mike

saintstickets said:


> Mike,
> I may be crazy (not much disagreement from my family on that point) but I thought you previously had contracts at more than just the 4 DVC resorts listed in your signature.  Did you sell some of yours?  Good luck on your BWV purchase!  Hope we get another TR from you soon too!



Yes, I used to own at 6 home resorts. I had 1,250 points last year before I sold my AKV points, which brought me to the 1,040 I have today. With the sale of VWL (in process) and purchase of more BWV under way, I should end up with 1,201 points spread across four resorts (mostly BLT and BWV).


----------



## goldenears

cmehling said:


> Well, I just got the new that our offer was ROFR'd by Disney...
> 
> The Details...
> VB SEP UY 200pts $30/pp 105 2011 and All 2012, 2013 points available. Buyer pays 2012 MFs and splits closing costs.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 4/6 - learned today (5/6). I guess the ROFR'd came back to Fidelity on April 25th, but I just learned when I inquired with Fidelity today.



Sorry to hear you didn't pass and that Fidelity didn't call you as soon as possible.
Both must be frustrating!


----------



## mac_tlc

Ok everyone, this week's update!!!!!


To jara1528, senadler, gatorgirl02, delmar411, KSL, hmire, sparkhill (twice!), congratulations on passing ROFR!  

To cfw213, DVCMike,  good luck with your contracts!  

To cmehling, sorry  ROFR was exercised!  


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised: I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised: I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised: I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


****Passed****
*PASSED - AKV (2057): *
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member
worco----------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 25 '09 pts, 134 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) non-member
GettinReadyforDisney--- 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/11) member
jaydonoghue----------- 210 AKV (Dec) $65, all =10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/14)
Kidanifan08---------- 50 AKV (Aug) $85, 43 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/14) member
Buckeye Bob-------- 210 AKV (Mar) $75, 190 '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller share MF (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
ewl------------- 100 AKV (Jun) $77, 86 '11 pts, 13 borrowed '12 pts, 87 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/17, passed 4/4)
DisForN--------- 50 AKV (Jun) $83, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
DisForN---------- 100 AKV (Sep) $70, 80 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/11)
s830632-------- 350 AKV (Aug) $69, '10 pts in reservation status, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
wvuchief------- 250 AKV (???) $?? (sub 3/16, passed 4/4)
haddam06------ 160 AKV (Aug) $71, all '12 pts
Kidanifan08-------- 55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender-------- 55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester------- 55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)------- 50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse ------- 160 AKV (Sep), 147 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 pts (banked), all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing and ’12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub ???, passed 4/25)
Tunseeker1 – 50 AKV (Sep), $75, 0 ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, split closing, buyer pays mf (sub ???, passed 5/2)
*jara1528 ----- 200 AKV (Dec), $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)*

*PASSED - AUL (2062): *


*PASSED - BCV (2042): *
grace&phillipsmom------ 50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------ 50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum--------- 50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts (passed 2/18)
BaldEmu---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 2/4)
BaldEmu---------- 140 BCV (Dec) $77, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 2/4)
mwmuntz--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1, passed 2/28)
rainbowlady626----- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts (passed 2/28)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member 
rainbowlady626-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/28)
Soarin Fan---------- 100 BCV (Apr) $84, 5 banked pts, all '12 pts (passed 3/7)
izzy------------ 100 BCV (Apr) $85, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/14) member
mjc2003-------- 200 BCV (Apr) $84, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
glokitty---------- 30 BCV (Dec) $88, 6 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 MF (sub 3/3, passed 3/28) member
mommieofthree---- 170 BCV (Apr) $84, all '11 pts (sub 3/18, passed 4/4)
karebear1--------- 70 BCV (Mar) $85, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
chicagosfinest--- 170 BCV (Dec) $66, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/18)
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat--------- 75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath------- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny----- 64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------ 50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler-------- 60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
sleepingPrincess ---- 210 BCV (Aug), $68, 25 ’10 pts, 2 ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23)
kmermaid --- 100 BCV (Oct), $78, 17 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
Wigdoutdismom ---- 20 BCV (???) , ?$
Xstitches ---- 50 BCV (Mar), $70, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing
Xstitches ---- 50 BCV (Mar), $70, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/7, passed 4/6)
Tgropp --- 50 BCV (Sep), $81, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member, Fidelity
*senadler --- 200 BCV (Feb), $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
DISFANSHAN------ 50 BLT (Feb) $95 (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) member
jeanninepl-------- 100 BLT (Feb) $87.5 (passed 2/22)
laura-k----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 ptsl buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/21)
smcewen---------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 140 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (passed 2/28)
rock doctor-------- 100 BLT (Apr) $95, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14)
jstarcze----------- 70 BLT (Feb) $94, no '11 pts 8 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays MF for '11 and '12 buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
shaylih----------- 50 BLT (Feb) $96, no '11 or '12 pts (sub 2/24, passed 3/20) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
MrChris----------- 100 BLT (Mar) $101, 92 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and pro-rated MFs (sub 3/2, passed 3/23) member
KingRichard------- 150 BLT (Jun) $86, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/28)
tayloratc-------- 215 BLT (Feb) $95, 215 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/5) 
JWG ------------ 50 BLT (Aug) $105, all '10 pts banked and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf for '11 (sub 3/19, passed 4/11) member
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) --- 30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier----- 80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------ 60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave-------- 65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl------- 50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122-------- 50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG ---- 100 BLT (Jun), $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/29, passed 3/27)
Cfry06 ---- 200 BLT (Feb), $88, 25 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160 BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397 ---- 160 BLT (Feb), $82 , 53 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub ??, passed 5/1)
Mrbruin2K ---- 220 BLT (Oct), $92, 98 banked ’10 pts, 220 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub ???, passed 5/1)




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/20) member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member, Garden View Realty
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/24) member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 2/28) member
Grumpy175-------- 200 BWV (Mar) $70, 95 banked pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7)
Subrbnmommy----- 150 BWV (???) $69 (sub 2/14, passed 3/10) non-member
grace&philipsmom----- 210 BWV (Oct) $59
fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18, passed 3/14)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10, passed 3/14)
glokitty---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/15) member
disneyfam27------ 150 BWV (Dec) $65, 153 holding pts, 6 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
hacknsuit-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Dawn16----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $56, no '11 pts (sub 2/25, passed 3/22) member
lowe@massed.net ---- 150 BWV (Oct) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member, TSS
tammymacb------- 166 BWV (Jun) $50, 135 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paus closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
dennism------------ 300 BWV (Aug) $67, 19 banked '09 pts, 300 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/28)
Kelblum------------ 200 BWV (Dec) $62, 64 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/15, passed 3/29) member
MFMont----------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/29)
lilpooh108-------- 52 BWV (Dec) $78, 52 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/31)
ord2koa ----- 200 BWV (Dec) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passec 4/4) member
sschneid------- 270 BWV (Apr) $52, 270 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5) 
mygr8kdz------- 250 BWV (Mar) $50, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) non-member
IndigoLove--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5)
mikeandkarla-------- 100 BWV (Apr) $70, all '11 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/6) member, Fidelity
chicagosfinest---- 100 BWV (Dec) $65, buyer pays closing and mf (sub before 3/20)
momtofour-------- 160 BWV (Aug) $67, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing
suebeelin--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $53.75, 169 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66, 123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246----- 60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------ 30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------ 80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------ 75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------ 80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli --- 25 BWV (???), $60.50, 25 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing& mf (sub 2/15, passed 3/21)
Gray52 --- 100 BWV (Oct), $60, 0 ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, (sub 2/6, passed 2/29)
frmer55 ---- 200 BWV (Feb), $50, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, ’12 mf prorated
sasmmb --- 160 BWV (Feb), $58, 108 ’12 pts, all ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
Indians24 --- 100 BWV (??), $67, 0 ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
evedd ----  50 BWV (Mar), $58, 0 ’12 pts, all ’13 pts, seller pays closing, (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
permavac --- 50 BWV (Oct), $65, 50 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/2)
* KSL --- 150 BWV (Feb), $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)*

*PASSED - HHI (2042): *
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member
sandals421----------- 50 HHI (Feb) $54 (sub 1/21, passed 2/22) member
quinnc19----------- 150 HHI (???) $46, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/24) Fidelity
Lucky and Pooh (seller) --- 25 HHI (Aug) $68 (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
nursegirl---------- 200 HHI (Dec) $50, 130 '09, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 3/28) member
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl----------- 25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl----------- 50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker---------- 50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25, passed 2/21) TSS
glokitty---------- 50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31, passed 2/27) member
mphillips76------- 30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/28)
ercrbc------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) member
Goosey515------ 300 OKW (Aug) $57, 45 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2, passed 3/11)
BSil--------- 190 OKW (Sep) $59, all '10 & 11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/13)
VickiVoice------- 230 OKW (Dec) $60, 178 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all 11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/13)
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing (passed 3/14)
Soarin Fan-------- 50 OKW (Mar) $68, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
MoonPet--------- 230 OKW (Jun) $57, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
MsRem--------- 200 OKW(Sep) $45, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays MF and closing (sub 2/22, passed 3/21) 
DisDad07------- 210 OKW (Sep) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/24)
himickey--------- 150 OKW (Mar) $54, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
EmmaHattieJacob--- 220 OKW (Oct) $58, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10, '11, & '12 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
Nala2009-------- 230 OKW (???) $55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
Buckeye Fan--------150 OKW (Dec) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/7, passed 3/27)
wink13---------- 30 OKW (Sep) $65, 28 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/28)
Nahanni------------ 150 OKW (Feb) $45, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/22)
allardk46----------- 160 OKW (Jun) $55, 143 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/8, passed 3/28)
disneyfam27------ 25 OKW (Dec) $70, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/29)
3girlsfun-------- 150 OKW (???) $55, 132 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 3/16, passed 4/5)
DIS_MERI---------- 25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------ 94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------ 70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper--------- 60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06----- 50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert--------- 25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295----------- 25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295----------- 45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295----- 40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE --- 50 OKW (Apr), $55, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21)
uriel12 ------ 230 OKW (Sep), 230 ’10 pts banked to ’11, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 
WsPrincess – 320 OKW (Apr), $52, 48 banked ’11 pts, all, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Lucia_27 ---- 320 OKW (Feb), $54, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse ---- 100 OKW (Aug), $55, 8 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyerpays closing & mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle --- 90 OKW (???), $52, buyer pays closing & mf
*gatorgirl02 ---- 170 OKW (Oct), $48.483 164 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/8)
*

*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
ord2koa (seller) ----- 310 OKW (Jun) $68, 63 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------ 50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
*delmar411 ---- 25 OKW (Oct), $????, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf*





*PASSED - SSR (2054): *
vikkii19----------- 25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246---------- 50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity
PetePanMan-------- 195 SSR (Dec) $59, all 10/11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)
IandGsmom-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $65, 60 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20) member, atimeshare
Mjkre----------- 160 SSR (???) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer/broker share closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/19)
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23, passed 2/20)
jgdsoarin--------- 140 SSR (???) $??, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
CDT1968--------- 160 SSR (Jun) $61 (sub 1/28, passed 2/22)
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 150 borrowed '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/20) TTS
eljefe45---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 90 points in reservation status, 86 '11 points, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 1/16, passed 2/21) TTS 
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/18) member
khmiller----------- 175 SSR (Jun) $60 (sub 1/27, passed 2/22)
ABE4DISNEY------ 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/28) Fidelity
Mousewerks------- 150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) non-member
mouseaider-------- 55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/7) member, Fidelity
ADisneyPhan-------- 210 SSR (Mar) $57, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) non-member
friends with mickey---- 150 SSR (Feb) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
calypso726-------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, 9 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/28) member, TTS
hardhead---------- 100 SSR (Apr) $59, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/13)
heynowirv--------- 25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11, passed 3/14) member, Fidelity
DonDon------------- 210 SSR (Feb) $53, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/14, passed 3/14) non-member
kawanku-------- 200 SSR (???) $52, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
ewebet------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $66, 143 '10 pts, 12 borrowed pts, 138 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/14)
geovaz641--------- 120 SSR (???) $59 (passed 3/14)
Puffpatty---------- 130 SSR (Dec) $62, all '11 pts (sub 2/5, passed 3/10)
awatt------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $65, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Buckeye Fan (seller)------120 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/20)
jupers----------- 142 SSR (Apr) $48, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/21)
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $50, 2 '11pts, all '12 pts, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 2/28, passed 3/21) member
Buckeye Fan (seller)------270 SSR (Aug) $61, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
dmank---------- 330 SSR (Aug) $60, no '10 or '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 3/24)
Joey7295--------- 190 SSR (Oct) $58, 190 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24)
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
MrChris----------- 200 SSR (Mar) $62, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MFs (sub 3/10, passed 3/28) member
disfamily2011--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $54, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/15 or 16, passed 3/29)
disneyfam27 (seller) ----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 39 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)
dbs1228---------- 130 SSR (Oct) $59, 130 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/11, passed 3/29) member, Fidelity
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Mar) $52, 40 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/5)
sbkzb----------- 160 SSR (Oct) $58.5, 189 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5) 
joeandmel-------- 182 SSR (Oct) $60, 165 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 3/28)
Brady Lady------- 120 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/20, passed 4/6) non-member
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200 SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)--- 75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------ 50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook--------- 75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12--------- 300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------ 65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24 ----- 160 SSR (Dec), $50, 129 ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf
ColonialMouse ----- 175 SSR (Sep), $53, 59 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE ---- 300 SSR (Sep), $45, all ’11  & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4)
June0802 ---- 25 SSR (Feb), $59, 0 ’12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5)
McLoki ---- 250 SSR (Dec), $43.60, 0 ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
jcolton12 ---- 200 SSR (Jun), $50, 20 ’11 pts, all ;12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 3/21 passed 4/18)
klaven ---- 150 SSR (Jun), $60, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron --- 200 SSR (???) , $57, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/30
*hmire --- 210 SSR (Jun), $48, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 4/1, passed 5/4) Fidelity*

*PASSED - VB(2042): *
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf
DVCconvert--------- 210 VB (Feb) $40, 9 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $35, 23 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/24)
KY4Disney---------- 150 VB (Apr) $44, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/6)
Joey7295---------- 150 VB (Oct) $35, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/6) 
DVCconvert------ 50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue------- 50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb---------- 66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96----- 25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)
Australiankaren --- 60 VB (???) 
LadyKay --- 175 VB (???), $42, all ’11 & ’12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf ( sub ???, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - VGC (2060): *
heathpack---------- 70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member
Davids-Coco-------- 170 VGC (Jun) $93, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7, passed 3/1) member
monami7---------- 160 VGC (Jun) $91, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/18, passed 3/7) member
dbs1228 (seller)------- 160 VGC (Aug) $95, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pys, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/16)
Klp--------50 VGC (Feb) $87, 8 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
heathpack------ 85 VGC (Jun) $88, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 4/5) member
karriemouse-------- 75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 
momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl_crazy --- 100 VGC (Aug), $89, 94 ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & m f(sub 3/30, passed 4/25) Fidelity
* sparkhill --- 107 VGC (Sep), $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity
sparkhill --- 107 VGC (Sep), $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity*


*PASSED - VWL(2042): *
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac------- 50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member
KGD------------- 350 VWL (Oct) $65, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/4, passed 2/27)
disnut2------------- 30 VWL (Dec) $85 (sub 2/4, passed 2/28) non-member
Nuttie4Disney------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7, passed 3/1)
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (Apr) $65 (sub 2/14, passed3/10)
Klp----------- 60 VWL (Aug) $74, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/10)
jake&samsmom--- 130 VWL (Apr) $59, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/2, passed 3/23)
saintstickets-------- 50 VWL (Mar) $65, 30 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member, Fidelity
skylynx------------- 25 VWL (Apr) $84, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/5, passed 3/24) member, TSS
AlwaysDreamofDisney---- 170 VWL (Sep) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/4)
DizMagic------ 200 VWL (Feb) $59.5, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 3/17, passed 4/5) Fidelity
ronw---------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, 143 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/6)
DizGirl20------- 100 VWL (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/5)
Normangirls---- 150 VWL (Aug) $55.8, 42 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 3/14, passed 4/22)
Pirate at Heart--------- 65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------ 75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd------- 50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50--------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35----- 50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35----- 100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek------- 70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 points VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1 – 200 VWL (Apr), $50, all ’10 & ’11 pts banked, all ’12 pts
Nickicc --- 150 VWL (Apr), $57, 14 ’12 pts
Snowborder --- 200 VWL (???), $58, (sub 3/26, passed 4/30)

****ROFR'D****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818 --- 200 BWV (???), $45, all ’10 pts banked, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf ( sub ???, ROFR 4/4)

*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12 --- 210 HHI (Oct), $40, 418 ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, ROFR 4/17)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------ 50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy-------- 50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG --- 230 OKW (Sep), $46, 245 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf
permavac --- 75 OKW (Dec), $55, 75 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG – 400 OKW (Aug), $39, 183 ’11 pts, 800 ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
ELMC ---- 210 OKW (Jun), $41, all’11 & ’12 pts, (sub ???, ROFR 4/26)

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
* cmehling --- 200 VB (Sep), $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 4/6, ROFR 5/6)*


*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity

Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)


*ROFR'D - VWL:*



****WAITING****
*WAITING - AKV:*
mikeweider1----- 100 AKV (Feb) $67, 172 banked pts, 40 '12 pts, all '13 pts, TTS
MSUmom------ 25 AKV (Nov) $84, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, non-member, Fidelity
Bradleyv1714------ 50 AKV (Dec) $70, buyer pays closing and mf



*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10)
daraweb --- 300 BCV (???) 

*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
dsanner106----- 210 BWV (???) $??, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/20)
DougEMG --- 350 BWV (Dec), $56, 350 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/20)
princesscinderella --- 230 BWV (Feb), $55, all ’12 & ’13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/3)
BWVDreamin (seller) ---- 175 BWV (???), $57, 0 ’12 pts, 0 ’13 pts, all ’14 pts, seller pays mf

*WAITING - HHI:*
lmb --- 50 HHI (???), $52, 50 ’10 pts, 36 ’11 pts, all ‘1 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/26 )

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, a


----------



## permavac

Hi mac_tlc.  Mine and the other member's info is still incorrect.  

Thanks,
Terri


----------



## cmehling

AllieV said:


> I just heard about this from an agent today!  So sorry.  I made an offer of 33.50 on a VB and was told this as a "warning" that it may not pass even if accepted.



Good luck AllieV! I'm going to look for another contract and try again. Disney doesn't ROFR Vero much, so I have to assume that they had a buyer on their waitlist and my contract matched exactly. BTW - I wasn't exactly thrilled with the SEP use year on my contract. I kind of thought for Vero, that would be the most least desirable.


----------



## Tunseeker1

cmehling said:


> Good luck AllieV! I'm going to look for another contract and try again. Disney doesn't ROFR Vero much, so I have to assume that they had a buyer on their waitlist and my contract matched exactly. BTW - I wasn't exactly thrilled with the SEP use year on my contract. I kind of thought for Vero, that would be the most least desirable.



Sept is a great UY for Vero. Start of the cheap season you get your points and can borrow if you need for a gv.


----------



## cmehling

Tunseeker1 said:


> Sept is a great UY for Vero. Start of the cheap season you get your points and can borrow if you need for a gv.



Good point... I guess I was looking at from the point of view of when I would use it... which would be either spring or summer. I normally do Disney in the October and November time frame because the crowds are less then.


----------



## ELMC

Tunseeker1 said:


> Sept is a great UY for Vero. Start of the cheap season you get your points and can borrow if you need for a gv.



I disagree with this statement.  The appropriateness of a specific use year is more about the owner and their vacation habits and less about the resort.  If the owner typically vacations in the fall, then SEP is a great use year because they get their points just in time for their vacation.  But if they typically vacation in the summer, SEP can be a difficult use year because it puts their points at risk if they need to cancel last minute.


----------



## gatorgirl02

Mac - Just wanted to say thanks again for updating the big list. It really is sooo helpful when making offers and I can only imagine how long it takes to update it. You are a disboards ROCKSTAR!


----------



## sasmmb

bethifoody said:


> Well, an interesting story regarding our contract w/ Fidelity & First American... So, we were notified that we passed ROFR on 4/18 & told then it would take 1-2 weeks for estoppels. Ok, I was patient. I emailed Rachel at Fidelity on day 13 (of the 14 potential days for estoppels) & she said she expected to hear something soon, she'd be in touch. Apparently, that was the day that First American charged our $1k deposit, but we were notified by the bank on day 14 (it was flagged as an odd charge - only reason I know!). Heard nothing on day 14, so on day 15 I emailed Rachel again & heard essentially the same line, w/ an additional "I'll email them". Day 16 comes, several hours pass & I still have heard nothing. So I look up First American-Florida on facebook. They have a page. So I left a comment that I was waiting on a resale contract & that their office seemed to be the holdup. Lo & behold, 3 hrs. later, at almost 5pm, I got an email that we should be receiving our closing docs w/in 3-4 business days (from Fidelity - this was Friday). I updated my FB comment to reflect the notice I'd received. Imagine my surprise today to see that someone at First American has added a comment on FB that I'll be hearing from someone soon, & then w/in the hour, I received our closing docs via email! Squeaky wheel, getting grease, or coinky-dink? I dunno, but I'm geeked as all get out that we're on our way to closing!


 
I read your post and spent 5 minutes thinking about doing the same since it had been a while since I heard from Rachel. Just as I was about to email her, I got the email from Fidelity with the closing docs!  Looks like just thinking really hard about contacting them is enough to get the ball rolling!


----------



## NvDizz

I'm in waiting after changing my accepted offer to a higher per point amount for okw so hopefully it goes through.


----------



## permavac

sasmmb said:


> I read your post and spent 5 minutes thinking about doing the same since it had been a while since I heard from Rachel. Just as I was about to email her, I got the email from Fidelity with the closing docs!  Looks like just thinking really hard about contacting them is enough to get the ball rolling!



After reading bethifoody's post I had put on my to-do list to call Fidelity today to make sure they at least had received estoppels from DVC and my next follow up would have been early next week to check on status of my closing documents.  Well, last night I checked my e-mail and I already had my closing documents!  So another vote for "mental messaging"   Although, my title company is Timeshare Title & More so don't know if that made the difference.  Passed ROFR on 5/2/12 and received closing docs 5/9/12 - one week turnaround - faster than I expected!  I just pray closing is done as quickly...

Terri


----------



## mac_tlc

permavac said:


> Hi mac_tlc.  Mine and the other member's info is still incorrect.
> 
> Thanks,
> Terri



Got it --- should be fixed in the list now --- 

mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

gatorgirl02 said:


> Mac - Just wanted to say thanks again for updating the big list. It really is sooo helpful when making offers and I can only imagine how long it takes to update it. You are a disboards ROCKSTAR!



Thanks ! ! ! !! !


----------



## soontobewed07

Officially submitted to the ROFR process

BWV 210 points (mar) $55pt All 2012,2013,2014 etc Seller pays closing Split MF costs for 2012 

Submitted to Disney today 5/10/12


----------



## permavac

mac_tlc said:


> Got it --- should be fixed in the list now ---
> 
> mac_tlc



Golden!  Thanks again for doing the update.

Terri


----------



## princesscinderella

soontobewed07 said:


> Officially submitted to the ROFR process
> 
> BWV 210 points (mar) $55pt All 2012,2013,2014 etc Seller pays closing Split MF costs for 2012
> 
> Submitted to Disney today 5/10/12



Congrats on the great deal.  I saw that listing and knew it was going to be gone on the next web update.  Best of luck on ROFR.


----------



## soontobewed07

princesscinderella said:


> Congrats on the great deal.  I saw that listing and knew it was going to be gone on the next web update.  Best of luck on ROFR.


Thanks we are very excited hoping to add more points next year


----------



## bethifoody

permavac said:


> After reading bethifoody's post I had put on my to-do list to call Fidelity today to make sure they at least had received estoppels from DVC and my next follow up would have been early next week to check on status of my closing documents.  Well, last night I checked my e-mail and I already had my closing documents!  So another vote for "mental messaging"   Although, my title company is Timeshare Title & More so don't know if that made the difference.  Passed ROFR on 5/2/12 and received closing docs 5/9/12 - one week turnaround - faster than I expected!  I just pray closing is done as quickly...
> 
> Terri



Glad to hear you both heard back!  I'm now waiting to hear about our actual closing. They received our documents & check yesterday... How long should I wait before contacting them again regarding closing? I don't want to be a pest & not having gone through this before, don't know what's appropriate.


----------



## fmer55

soontobewed07 said:


> Officially submitted to the ROFR process
> 
> BWV 210 points (mar) $55pt All 2012,2013,2014 etc Seller pays closing Split MF costs for 2012
> 
> Submitted to Disney today 5/10/12



Good Luck!!!!!  Nice deal considering the desert that has become BWV listings


----------



## NvDizz

All contracts signed and on way to Disney 

Okw 150pts 53.00pp sept issue 150banked from 2011, 2012 coming,2013 etc...mf paid for the year by seller, buyer pays closing cost.


----------



## permavac

bethifoody said:


> Glad to hear you both heard back!  I'm now waiting to hear about our actual closing. They received our documents & check yesterday... How long should I wait before contacting them again regarding closing? I don't want to be a pest & not having gone through this before, don't know what's appropriate.



It depends on whether or not the sellers were as quick as you were in getting their closing docs back.  There is no harm in asking about the status maybe 5 business days after they were in possession of your docs and check...  If the seller hasn't gotten their stuff back by then your call will prompt your broker to follow up.  Hopefully though, you'll be all done by then!  Good luck!

Terri


----------



## bethifoody

Thank you, permavac! I was going to give it a full business week (the 5 days you mentioned), so I'm glad to know I was on the right page!


----------



## DougEMG

Just sent to ROFR today.  Lets hope I have better luck with this OKW contract than my last ones.

OKW 230 DEC UY, $43/point
36 points for 2011, 460 points for 2012, all points going forward
buyer pays closing and split the 2012 MF


----------



## NvDizz

DougEMG said:


> Just sent to ROFR today.  Lets hope I have better luck with this OKW contract than my last ones.
> 
> OKW 230 DEC UY, $43/point
> 36 points for 2011, 460 points for 2012, all points going forward
> buyer pays closing and split the 2012 MF




Good luck Doug, I've read some of your battles and that made me actually raise my offer on an already accepted offer because I didn't want to lose it during rofr. Goodluck looks like we're both headed in on the same block.


----------



## cfw213

princesscinderella said:


> You forgot me 230 BWV feb UY all 12' and forward $55 pt buyer pays MF seller pays closing.  Submitted 4/3 cleared ROFR 5/1



We are officially in ROFR! Here is our timeline so far. We are using Sharon at Fidelity.

May 2- Made offer. 160 pts in 2011 & 2012 - asking $65, offered $60 and seller pay MF, buyer Pay closing
May 3 - they accept with the condition that we split MF, I said no but they accept our offer anyway. Applied for financing thorough TS lending
May 4 - received contract, approved for loan
May 7 - send in signed contract & cc info for deposit 
May 9 - received executed contract & submitted to ROFR. Now we wait!


----------



## DougEMG

NvDizz said:


> All contracts signed and on way to Disney
> 
> Okw 150pts 53.00pp sept issue 150banked from 2011, 2012 coming,2013 etc...mf paid for the year by seller, buyer pays closing cost.



Good luck.  Let's hope they've got enough OKW contracts and ours sneak on through.  Last time though I'd heard back from ROFR in only 2 weeks.


----------



## Caren90

DougEMG said:


> Just sent to ROFR today.  Lets hope I have better luck with this OKW contract than my last ones.
> 
> OKW 230 DEC UY, $43/point
> 36 points for 2011, 460 points for 2012, all points going forward
> buyer pays closing and split the 2012 MF




I think with all of the banked points as well as the price per point and the splitting of maintenance fees you are skating on dangerous ice.Eighteen months ago, this contract makes it through but now it seems Disney has something up their sleeve with regard to OKW.

I am wishing you the best of luck!!

Stephen


----------



## DougEMG

Had a contract just make it through ROFR.  Was submitted on Apr 27th and passed today, May 15th.  So that was a real fast turn around.  Details are:

SSR 250 points DEC UY, 220 points for 2011, 500 points for 2012, all points going forward.

Price was: $60/point + closing, seller paid MF




I had a BWV contract go in on the same day, wonder if I'll hear back on it today.


----------



## daraweb

DougEMG said:


> Had a contract just make it through ROFR.  Was submitted on Apr 27th and passed today, May 15th.  So that was a real fast turn around.  Details are:
> 
> SSR 250 points DEC UY, 220 points for 2011, 500 points for 2012, all points going forward.
> 
> Price was: $60/point + closing, seller paid MF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a BWV contract go in on the same day, wonder if I'll hear back on it today.



Congrats to you!

That was a fast turn around!!!
We were sent to ROFR on 4/25 (so just a few days before you)...you are giving me hope that we might hear sooner than I thought.  Although...I know not to count on it...


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Had a contract just make it through ROFR.  Was submitted on Apr 27th and passed today, May 15th.  So that was a real fast turn around.  Details are:
> 
> SSR 250 points DEC UY, 220 points for 2011, 500 points for 2012, all points going forward.
> 
> Price was: $60/point + closing, seller paid MF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a BWV contract go in on the same day, wonder if I'll hear back on it today.



Congrats, nice perseverance


----------



## bethifoody

Congrats, Doug!


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> Had a contract just make it through ROFR.  Was submitted on Apr 27th and passed today, May 15th.  So that was a real fast turn around.  Details are:
> 
> SSR 250 points DEC UY, 220 points for 2011, 500 points for 2012, all points going forward.
> 
> Price was: $60/point + closing, seller paid MF
> 
> I had a BWV contract go in on the same day, wonder if I'll hear back on it today.



CONGRATS on getting one through Doug. I bet that was a pleasant surprise  I wish you luck on your BWV contract too!


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Had a contract just make it through ROFR.  Was submitted on Apr 27th and passed today, May 15th.  So that was a real fast turn around.  Details are:
> 
> SSR 250 points DEC UY, 220 points for 2011, 500 points for 2012, all points going forward.
> 
> Price was: $60/point + closing, seller paid MF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a BWV contract go in on the same day, wonder if I'll hear back on it today.



18 days...very nice.


----------



## Missyrose

ELMC said:


> 18 days...very nice.



Maybe the drunk monkey had a hot date, that could explain the swift process.


----------



## DVC Mike

Well, I got good news and bad news today.

The *good* news was that my purchase of a 136-point BWV contract (Mar) for $64 point has passed ROFR.

The *bad* news was that my purchase of a 200-point BWV contract (Mar) for $64 point hit a snag. There were seven owners on the contract, and one is in bankruptcy. 

Oh well, I will keep looking.

Of my six VWL contracts I am selling, two have passed ROFR (so congrats to two buyers), while the rest are still waiting on ROFR.


----------



## bdoleary

DougEMG said:


> Had a contract just make it through ROFR.  Was submitted on Apr 27th and passed today, May 15th.  So that was a real fast turn around.  Details are:
> 
> SSR 250 points DEC UY, 220 points for 2011, 500 points for 2012, all points going forward.
> 
> Price was: $60/point + closing, seller paid MF
> 
> I had a BWV contract go in on the same day, wonder if I'll hear back on it today.



Congratulations Doug - maybe this is the start of a trend for you!  Good Luck!


----------



## DougEMG

DVC Mike said:


> Well, I got good news and bad news today.
> 
> The *good* news was that my purchase of a 136-point BWV contract (Mar) for $64 point has passed ROFR.
> 
> The *bad* news was that my purchase of a 200-point BWV contract (Mar) for $64 point hit a snag. There were seven owners on the contract, and one is in bankruptcy.
> 
> Oh well, I will keep looking.
> 
> Of my six VWL contracts I am selling, two have passed ROFR (so congrats to two buyers), while the rest are still waiting on ROFR.



Congratulations on the good news.  Bummer about the bad.  I once had to deal with an estate sale and everything took 2-3 times as long, what a pain.

Not a lot of BWV contracts out there right now, so good luck with looking.


----------



## DestyTiger

I got the call today that our contract for OKW has passed ROFR!!  We are on our way to being new DVC members. 

Details are 220 pts at OKW, Dec UY, $50pp, buyer pays closing, split MF

Submitted for review 4/10, passed 5/15.

So happy to have this part behind us!


----------



## DougEMG

DestyTiger said:


> I got the call today that our contract for OKW has passed ROFR!!  We are on our way to being new DVC members.
> 
> Details are 220 pts at OKW, Dec UY, $50pp, buyer pays closing, split MF
> 
> Submitted for review 4/10, passed 5/15.
> 
> So happy to have this part behind us!



Great news.  You've given me even more hope that my OKW contract passes.


----------



## mrp4352

Hi all!

We submitted Monday 5/14 for HHI, 225 points, $49, June use year with all 225 points coming 6/1/12, buyer pays closing and MF.

Wish us pixie dust!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Argh!! Post got too long... I'll have to update the front posts later.


----------



## NvDizz

I'm also waiting on rofr submitted 5/15/12

Okw 2042
 150pts 53.00 pp 2011pts banked and 2012 coming in sep


----------



## Donald is #1

Where has the last month or is it 2 gone?    This is going to be a long update.

uriel12, Song of the South, daraweb, thanks for the update! 

greatwhite24, SleepingPrincess, WDWMOE, XGrumpy1, kmermaid, snowboarder, joyzilli, Lucia 27, JennG, wigdoutdismom, ColonialMouse, BBMOUSE, Homemom, June0802, hmire, xstitches, ChrisMouse, fmer55, ELMC, WsPrincess, Cfry06, bethifoody, Annie Michelle, McLoki, australiankaren, jcolton12, Nickiccc, LadyKay, dr&momto2boys, le9397, klavven, sasmmb, dl crazy, evedd, Indians24, dangeron, kidanifan08, princesscinderella, Mrbruin2k, Tunseeker1, permavac, bdoleary, tgropp, sparkhill, gatorgirl02, delmar411, senadler, jara1528, KSL, DVC Mike, DestyTiger, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

ericm078,  fpofmtgy, Aurora Belle, DougEMG, daraweb, sunshinehighway, lmb, beastier, cfw213, soontobeweb07, mrp4352, NvDizz, good luck with your contracts! 

DougEMG, codina818, uriel12, ELMC, jjwelch24, cmehling, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

BWV Dreamin, congratulations on selling your contract! 

For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
*ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)*
*dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf* 
*kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)*
*Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)*
*jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)*




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
*SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)*
*kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)*
*wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity*
*xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)*
*xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)*
*bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)*
*tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*
*senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
*JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)*
*ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)*
*Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)*
*bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member*
*le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member*
*Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
*joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)*
*fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)*
*sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)*
*evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)*
*Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)* 
*princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf* 
*permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) *
*BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)*
*KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)*
*DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
*WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member* 
*Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)*
*ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)*
*WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)*
*Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)*
*gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) *
*DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) *




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
*delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)*




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity*
*ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)*
*BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity*
*June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker*
*hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity*
*McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member*
*jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)*
*klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)*
*dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)*
*DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

*australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??*
*LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyre pays mf (passed 4/18)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity ]momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
*Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)*
*dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)*
*sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity *
*sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity * 



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
*XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf *
*snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity*
*Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
*codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)*

*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
*uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)*
*jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf*
*DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)*
*permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)*
*DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)*
*ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)*
 

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
*cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity*


*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity





*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
*daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25)*


*WAITING - BLT:*




*WAITING - BWV:*
dsanner106----- 210 BWV (???) $??, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/20)
*DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30)*
*soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10)*



*WAITING - HHI:*
*lmb----- 50 HHI (???) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf*
*mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14)*

Wish us pixie dust!! 

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
*DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11)*
*NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*


*WAITING - SSR:*
*ericm078---- 170 SSR (Mar) $50, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/28)*
*fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*
*Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member*
*cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity*



*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## fmer55

Thank you so much for the update, this thread is so helpful


----------



## Joey7295

Welcome back Donald!


----------



## bdoleary

Thanks for taking the time to compile and post Donald - this is a great tool!


----------



## mac_tlc

Donald is #1 said:


> Argh!! Post got too long... I'll have to update the front posts later.



Welcome back Donald is #1 !!!   

I had attempted to do a couple of updates since your last 3/20 post. My latest was post #2476, thorugh 5/9... looks like you got everything

mac_tlc


----------



## DougEMG

Just passed ROFR on my contract today.  Was sent in on Apr 30th, passed May 22nd.

Details are:

BWV 350 MAR UY, comes with 350 banked 2011 points, 350 2012 points and all future points.

Price was $56/point + buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MF.

Original asking price was $64.29/point


----------



## DougEMG

Had a new BWV contract sent to ROFR yesterday.

Details are:

BWV 270 AUG UY, comes with 270 banked 2010 points expiring July 2012, 526 points on Aug 2012 and all future points.

Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing + split 2012 MF ($758 for buyer)

I'll be extremely luckly if everything gets through ROFR and closing in time before those 270 points expire the end of July 2012, but if I do get them in time I'll be renting them out real cheap.


----------



## bdoleary

DougEMG said:


> Just passed ROFR on my contract today.  Was sent in on Apr 30th, passed May 22nd.
> 
> Details are:
> 
> BWV 350 MAR UY, comes with 350 banked 2011 points, 350 2012 points and all future points.
> 
> Price was $56/point + buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MF.
> 
> Original asking price was $64.29/point



Congratulations - you were overdue to get one through!


----------



## bethifoody

Congrats, Doug! 

And GL on your contract that just got sent.


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Had a new BWV contract sent to ROFR yesterday.
> 
> Details are:
> 
> BWV 270 AUG UY, comes with 270 banked 2010 points expiring July 2012, 526 points on Aug 2012 and all future points.
> 
> Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing + split 2012 MF ($758 for buyer)
> 
> I'll be extremely luckly if everything gets through ROFR and closing in time before those 270 points expire the end of July 2012, but if I do get them in time I'll be renting them out real cheap.



Congrats......although i am not going to be too happy when i call MS and they say, "sorry, Doug has booked BWV this month"

Good Luck on the one in ROFR


----------



## uriel12

Here are a couple of updates.  For some reason I thought this thread was no longer being used.  I had gone to the one on Disboards, but I prefer this one.  

BWV  Sep UY 150 points $60/PP. Buyer pays MF and Closing. 150(2011) and 300 (2012) 
Contract sent to Disney on 4/18
Passed 5/15
Sharon  Fidelity

VB - April UY 270 points $30/PP. Seller pay MF and closing. 227(2011) points and 270(2012) points. 
Contract sent to Disney on 4/24/12
DID NOT pass ROFR 5/16/12
Sharon  Fidelity


----------



## DougEMG

fmer55 said:


> Congrats......although i am not going to be too happy when i call MS and they say, "sorry, Doug has booked BWV this month"
> 
> Good Luck on the one in ROFR



I've already have BWV booked for Dec 9-24 this year.  For next year I'm planning Spring Break for 2 weeks and end of Aug for 3 weeks


----------



## daraweb

Got the good news email today!

We passed:

BCV
300 (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25 - passed 5/22)

We are so excited to have made it past our second hurdle.  I guess timing wise, we are about half way there


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> Here are a couple of updates.  For some reason I thought this thread was no longer being used.  I had gone to the one on Disboards, but I prefer this one.
> 
> BWV  Sep UY 150 points $60/PP. Buyer pays MF and Closing. 150(2011) and 300 (2012)
> Contract sent to Disney on 4/18
> Passed 5/15
> Sharon  Fidelity



Congradulations  



uriel12 said:


> VB - April UY 270 points $30/PP. Seller pay MF and closing. 227(2011) points and 270(2012) points.
> Contract sent to Disney on 4/24/12
> DID NOT pass ROFR 5/16/12
> Sharon  Fidelity



Bummer


----------



## bdoleary

daraweb said:


> Got the good news email today!
> 
> We passed:
> 
> BCV
> 300 (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25 - passed 5/22)
> 
> We are so excited to have made it past our second hurdle.  I guess timing wise, we are about half way there




Congratulations!  That's great news!


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> I've already have BWV booked for Dec 9-24 this year.  For next year I'm planning Spring Break for 2 weeks and end of Aug for 3 weeks



Those are some incredibly fabulous vacations, I am extremely jealous

In a funny twist i started ith my BWV contract and am now shopping OKW for an add on, made a couple offers and told by one company that they should be higher, i won't mention the company or person, but i will say that Fidelity will have my business going forward. I am not in a rush and they present your offers with your terms, no questions asked.


----------



## fmer55

daraweb said:


> Got the good news email today!
> 
> We passed:
> 
> BCV
> 300 (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25 - passed 5/22)
> 
> We are so excited to have made it past our second hurdle.  I guess timing wise, we are about half way there



congrats on passing ROFR, i think the worst is behind you, the remaining wait is frustrating while the earlier wait was worrisome, IMO


----------



## sunshinehighway

sunshinehighway said:


> Its OKW 100 points ,200 points coming dec 2012 (100 banked from 2011) $57/point, buyer paying closing and 2012 mf.



 Passed!


----------



## DougEMG

fmer55 said:


> Those are some incredibly fabulous vacations, I am extremely jealous
> 
> In a funny twist i started ith my BWV contract and am now shopping OKW for an add on, made a couple offers and told by one company that they should be higher, i won't mention the company or person, but i will say that Fidelity will have my business going forward. I am not in a rush and they present your offers with your terms, no questions asked.



I like Fidelity and all my recent offers have gone through them.


----------



## fmer55

sunshinehighway said:


> Passed!



Congrats!!!.....very nice contract, just the size i am looking for as an add-on. Who was your broker?


----------



## dbs1228

Welcome back Donald is #1 and thank you mac_tlc  for keeping the updates going!  This is a great board/resource for many!


----------



## sunshinehighway

fmer55 said:


> Congrats!!!.....very nice contract, just the size i am looking for as an add-on. Who was your broker?



Thanks!

We used Sharon @ Fidelity.




> dbs1228	 Welcome back Donald is #1 and thank you mac_tlc for keeping the updates going! This is a great board/resource for many!



Yes, I had no idea how to buy resale. This thread, as well as other, helped me so much.


----------



## lmb

hoping today will be the day for us to hear back on our HHH contract.....nervously awaiting!


----------



## lmb

lmb said:


> hoping today will be the day for us to hear back on our HHH contract.....nervously awaiting!


Ha! If only my DH would check his email - we passed yesterday!  
HHI (Dec) 50 pts $52 pp, 50 2010 pts that expire Dec 1 2012, 38 2011 pts and 50 2012 pts. 
Buyer pays closing and MF


----------



## DVC Mike

DougEMG said:


> I like Fidelity and all my recent offers have gone through them.



IMO, Fidelity has the worst customer service of the resales companies.


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> Just passed ROFR on my contract today.  Was sent in on Apr 30th, passed May 22nd.
> 
> Details are:
> 
> BWV 350 MAR UY, comes with 350 banked 2011 points, 350 2012 points and all future points.
> 
> Price was $56/point + buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MF.
> 
> Original asking price was $64.29/point



That's a great deal Doug, Congrats on getting another one through


----------



## gatorgirl02

fmer55 said:


> Those are some incredibly fabulous vacations, I am extremely jealous
> 
> In a funny twist i started ith my BWV contract and am now shopping OKW for an add on, made a couple offers and told by one company that they should be higher, i won't mention the company or person, but i will say that Fidelity will have my business going forward. I am not in a rush and they present your offers with your terms, no questions asked.



Mike - I will not repeat names or brokers, but I think I know who you are talking about. I got a lecture from someone there about how I need to reasonable with my offers and the person was just downright rude. I don't need a nasty attitude from someone who I am giving money to, so I too will use Fidelity instead. I just used Rachel on my 2nd contract and I never get any grief from her about pricing and have got two great deals (one pending in ROFR).


----------



## DougEMG

DVC Mike said:


> IMO, Fidelity has the worst customer service of the resales companies.



Guess I've been lucky then since I've gotten nothing but great service from both Rachel and Sharon at Fidelity.

I've also bought from the Timeshare Store in the past and have used Resales DVC and have no complaints with either of those companies.

I've just been able to close more deals going through Fidelity.  

What's important to me is how fast the broker can present my offer and then get back with the seller's reply.  I like  most of the negotiating to happen within 1-2 days, reason being I don't want someone else presenting an offer on the same contract and then getting into a bidding war for the contract.

For example, here's the timeline for my latest purchase from Tuesday morning.

11:04 am - I get sent a listing from the broker
11:08 am - I reply with an offer
 1:27 pm - broker replies with a counter offer
 1:52 pm - I accept counter offer

Deal gets done in under 3 hours.  Paper work should arrive either today or tomorrow.


----------



## fmer55

DVC Mike said:


> IMO, Fidelity has the worst customer service of the resales companies.



The difference to me is i have people at 2 of the 3 other brokers try to get me to offer a higher number. One told me just this past wk that nothing lower than 57 is getting through ROFR at OKW, i mean c'mon, that is a blatant lie, after the few that got ROFR'd there have been low 50's passing. Don't lie to me and think you will get my business. I would love to post the e-mail, you would be shocked who said this. I will take my chances with a late email as opposed to EVER doing business with someone who blatantly lies to me.


----------



## ELMC

...you never know what you're gonna get.  

Sorry, I just had a bit of a Forrest Gump moment.  Anyway, I think that all of the brokers are reputable and trustworthy, but each one has areas in which they excel and areas in which they could improve upon.  It all depends on what you're looking for.  I love working with Fidelity because I value getting great deals and have come to accept the fact that they are closed on Saturdays and Sundays.  Other people might value 7 day a week service more and not worry about getting a rock bottom deal.  I think the best bet is to find the broker that matches up well with your needs and build a relationship with them.


----------



## ELMC

fmer55 said:


> The difference to me is i have people at 2 of the 3 other brokers try to get me to offer a higher number. One told me just this past wk that nothing lower than 57 is getting through ROFR at OKW, i mean c'mon, that is a blatant lie, after the few that got ROFR'd there have been low 50's passing. Don't lie to me and think you will get my business. I would love to post the e-mail, you would be shocked who said this. I will take my chances with a late email as opposed to EVER doing business with someone who blatantly lies to me.



Just another perspective....I don't think this broker was lying, just making a statement based on a very small data set.


----------



## fmer55

ELMC said:


> Just another perspective....I don't think this broker was lying, just making a statement based on a very small data set.



Trust me, if i told you the name, you would know that they are lying. There are contracts on their site LISTED for less than 57.


----------



## lions1995

fmer55 said:


> The difference to me is i have people at 2 of the 3 other brokers try to get me to offer a higher number. One told me just this past wk that nothing lower than 57 is getting through ROFR at OKW, i mean c'mon, that is a blatant lie, after the few that got ROFR'd there have been low 50's passing. Don't lie to me and think you will get my business. I would love to post the e-mail, you would be shocked who said this. I will take my chances with a late email as opposed to EVER doing business with someone who blatantly lies to me.



I made one offer through TTS. I thought I offered a good average to what was being presented on this thread. The contract was not that great, no loaded points, so I asked for the seller to cover the MF for the given year. The broker seemed offended by my offer. I was told that the cost per points were way to low and that the buyer ALWAYs pays the MF. I told him that I was using the disboards to see what was contracts were going for at the time. He told me he had no idea what I was talking about (um.. They are sponsors to this board).

He took the offer and said I would hear back from him, but it was not a good offer. I called back the next day and he was not in the office. I got transfered to some one else who called be back a little later to tell me my offer was refused.

Well, I was watching a very similiar contract at Fidelity. So I made the same exact offer on the same resort. They accepted within an hour and I later found out that they had banked most of the previous years points that were not listed.

I realize that brokers get % of the price and the closing costs increase the higher the price. But I felt like TTS was more interested in keeping the price high then trying to sell the contract. I will not use them again, though I do suspect they have the best customer service. I was in no rush with Sharon with Fidelity and did not need my hand held. I knew what to expect and when, and it happened as expected.

(I made my offer in Febraury, and the contract at TTS is still there, though it has come down a bit.)


----------



## DVC Mike

ELMC said:


> I love working with Fidelity because I value getting great deals and have come to accept the fact that they are closed on Saturdays and Sundays.  Other people might value 7 day a week service more and not worry about getting a rock bottom deal.  I think the best bet is to find the broker that matches up well with your needs and build a relationship with them.



I agree. To _me_, customer service is an important factor. If I call in during the morning on a weekday with an offer and leave it on their voicemail, I should't have to wait 7+ hours for a call back asking about my offer.

I've gotten better customer service from The Timeshare Store and another reseller than Fidelity. Of course, that's just my experience. YMMV.


----------



## bdoleary

lions1995 said:


> I realize that brokers get % of the price and the closing costs increase the higher the price. But I felt like TTS was more interested in keeping the price high then trying to sell the contract. I will not use them again, though I do suspect they have the best customer service.



I had the same experience with TTS - the had a contract I was interested in but it seemed like they weren't impressed with my offer and warned that it likely would not pass ROFR - in any event it was rejected with no counter offer.  I then found a similar contract at Fidelity with Sharon and had success.  I had a great experience with the customer service at Fidelity - we went from offer to closing in about 6 weeks (April 3 to May 17th) a lot has to do with how fast the seller turned things around but I would give Fidelity high marks based on my experience.


----------



## Donald is #1

DougEMG, uriel12, daraweb, sunshinehighway, lmb, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

DougEMG, good luck with your contract! 

uriel12,  sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 



For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
*daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)[/B]
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
*DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)*
*uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity *




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
*lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)
*sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)*




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyre pays mf (passed 4/18)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity ]momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)




*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
 

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
*uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)*



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity





*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*




*WAITING - BWV:*
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10)
*DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21) member*



*WAITING - HHI:*
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14)

Wish us pixie dust!! 

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity



*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

mac_tlc said:


> Welcome back Donald is #1 !!!
> 
> I had attempted to do a couple of updates since your last 3/20 post. My latest was post #2476, thorugh 5/9... looks like you got everything
> 
> mac_tlc



Thanks for updating it!


----------



## DougEMG

Just found out today that Disney exercised their ROFR on my OKW contract.  That makes it 4 OKW contracts in a row I've lost.  

Details were

OKW 230 DEC UY, $43/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays half of 2012 MF.

Had 266 2011 points and all points going forward.


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Just found out today that Disney exercised their ROFR on my OKW contract.  That makes it 4 OKW contracts in a row I've lost.
> 
> Details were
> 
> OKW 230 DEC UY, $43/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays half of 2012 MF.
> 
> Had 266 2011 points and all points going forward.



Dude....


----------



## csharpwv

DougEMG said:


> Just found out today that Disney exercised their ROFR on my OKW contract.  That makes it 4 OKW contracts in a row I've lost.
> 
> Details were
> 
> OKW 230 DEC UY, $43/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays half of 2012 MF.
> 
> Had 266 2011 points and all points going forward.



Yeah - that was just too low for a contract with that many points available immediately.

Disney is buying back more points than they have in year. I think they are finally getting the point that to protect the price of resorts currently for sale, they have to clean up the resale market to prevent purchases like that.

We bought HHI last year for $41.78 and I was really worried that we would be ROFR'd - but it went through, and before the March resale changes took effect. So looking at the resale market now, I can't believe we passed.

Sorry you lost your contract though, it seems like they are going to try their best to keep OKW around $45+


----------



## soontobewed07

Doug that's awful hopefully our BWV contracts go through this wait is killing me


----------



## Joey7295

DougEMG said:


> Just found out today that Disney exercised their ROFR on my OKW contract.  That makes it 4 OKW contracts in a row I've lost.
> 
> Details were
> 
> OKW 230 DEC UY, $43/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays half of 2012 MF.
> 
> Had 266 2011 points and all points going forward.



I'm sorry you were ROFR'd again Doug.  Honestly, if you want OKW, I think you are going to have to stop trying to get these low offers through and bring your offers up over $50.  I was ROFR'd twice under $50 and then I passed twice over $50.


----------



## australiankaren

We passed...Vero beach,60 points, sept UY, 2042, $46..

very happy, just waiting for Disney to send us the membership details..its been 3 weeks...does it normally take this long???

Thanks..& looking forward to using them (2013,2014 points) at GCV in Feb (if we can get in) fingers crossed......


----------



## AllieV

australiankaren said:


> We passed...Vero beach,60 points, sept UY, 2042, $46..


Just curious, when did you submit to disney and when did it pass?


----------



## australiankaren

AllieV said:


> Just curious, when did you submit to disney and when did it pass?



hi there...was sent to Disney 3rd May, passed ROFR 19th April.

so 3 weeks waiting so far....is that normal? we are BLT owners, so does that make it more complicated?


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Just found out today that Disney exercised their ROFR on my OKW contract.  That makes it 4 OKW contracts in a row I've lost.
> 
> Details were
> 
> OKW 230 DEC UY, $43/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays half of 2012 MF.
> 
> Had 266 2011 points and all points going forward.



!@#$#%!@#%!$%!#$%, sorry man!


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> I'm sorry you were ROFR'd again Doug.  Honestly, if you want OKW, I think you are going to have to stop trying to get these low offers through and bring your offers up over $50.  I was ROFR'd twice under $50 and then I passed twice over $50.



I already own at OKW so I'm not in a rush to get more, I just can't resist a good deal.   I have a set price range I'm willing to pay for OKW, SSR and BWV so I only make offers on something that falls in my ranges, which resort it is doesn't matter that much to me.


----------



## bethifoody

So sorry, Doug. That's got to be getting very frustrating.


----------



## DougEMG

bethifoody said:


> So sorry, Doug. That's got to be getting very frustrating.



I think my daughter is putting a hex on me.  She wants me to buy resorts with a longer contract so she can have it once I no longer can use it.


----------



## bethifoody

DougEMG said:


> I think my daughter is putting a hex on me.  She wants me to buy resorts with a longer contract so she can have it once I no longer can use it.



Not buying into the monkey w/ a dart theory anymore? lol... One of these days, you'll get one through!


----------



## rhc

Well, we're taking the plunge into DVC ownership. 

Contract was submitted to Disney earlier this week.. now I can only just wait and hope. Got what I think is a pretty good deal so hoping it goes through.

Details:

BCV 270 Feb UY, comes with 133 banked 2011 points, 270 2012 points and all 2013 points.

$63/point - we (buyer) pays closing and splitting MF


----------



## ELMC

rhc said:


> Well, we're taking the plunge into DVC ownership.
> 
> Contract was submitted to Disney earlier this week.. now I can only just wait and hope. Got what I think is a pretty good deal so hoping it goes through.
> 
> Details:
> 
> BCV 270 Feb UY, comes with 133 banked 2011 points, 270 2012 points and all 2013 points.
> 
> $63/point - we (buyer) pays closing and splitting MF



Congrats.  It seems like most of the BCV listings are asking in the $80pp range but I see a lot selling in the $60pp range.


----------



## DougEMG

rhc said:


> Well, we're taking the plunge into DVC ownership.
> 
> Contract was submitted to Disney earlier this week.. now I can only just wait and hope. Got what I think is a pretty good deal so hoping it goes through.
> 
> Details:
> 
> BCV 270 Feb UY, comes with 133 banked 2011 points, 270 2012 points and all 2013 points.
> 
> $63/point - we (buyer) pays closing and splitting MF



Nice one.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

This board is a treasure trove of information!  Thanks to all for sharing, really helped in making an informed buying decision.  

After a year of considering, we have decided to purchase resale.  Here are the particulars:

AKV 225 Oct, all '12 points and going forward.  $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  Submitted on 5/22.

Wish us luck!  Now it's just the wait.


----------



## Caren90

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> This board is a treasure trove of information!  Thanks to all for sharing, really helped in making an informed buying decision.
> 
> After a year of considering, we have decided to purchase resale.  Here are the particulars:
> 
> AKV 225 Oct, all '12 points and going forward.  $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  Submitted on 5/22.
> 
> Wish us luck!  Now it's just the wait.



Good luck with ROFR and more importantly, many happy years of DVC ownership.

Stephen


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Caren90 said:


> Good luck with ROFR and more importantly, many happy years of DVC ownership.
> 
> Stephen



Thank you, Stephen!   We will enjoy it!


----------



## cfw213

lions1995 said:


> I made one offer through TTS. I thought I offered a good average to what was being presented on this thread. The contract was not that great, no loaded points, so I asked for the seller to cover the MF for the given year. The broker seemed offended by my offer. I was told that the cost per points were way to low and that the buyer ALWAYs pays the MF. I told him that I was using the disboards to see what was contracts were going for at the time. He told me he had no idea what I was talking about (um.. They are sponsors to this board).
> 
> He took the offer and said I would hear back from him, but it was not a good offer. I called back the next day and he was not in the office. I got transfered to some one else who called be back a little later to tell me my offer was refused.
> 
> Well, I was watching a very similiar contract at Fidelity. So I made the same exact offer on the same resort. They accepted within an hour and I later found out that they had banked most of the previous years points that were not listed.
> 
> I realize that brokers get % of the price and the closing costs increase the higher the price. But I felt like TTS was more interested in keeping the price high then trying to sell the contract. I will not use them again, though I do suspect they have the best customer service. I was in no rush with Sharon with Fidelity and did not need my hand held. I knew what to expect and when, and it happened as expected.
> 
> (I made my offer in Febraury, and the contract at TTS is still there, though it has come down a bit.)



This is why we went with Fidelity also. I made a few very reasonable offers at TTS and they were all rejected with no counter. I have been very happy with Fidelity so far. Every email I send has been responded to within an hour or two. I think maybe TTS is a "sellers" market and Fidelity is a "buyer's" market.


----------



## MousekeTom

cfw213 said:


> This is why we went with Fidelity also. I made a few very reasonable offers at TTS and they were all rejected with no counter. I have been very happy with Fidelity so far. Every email I send has been responded to within an hour or two. I think maybe TTS is a "sellers" market and Fidelity is a "buyer's" market.








The exact same thing happened to me on three different offers. Though I personally don't believe TTS is a sellers market, I choose not to share my conjecture.

Fidelity came through - every time.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

lions1995 said:


> I made one offer through TTS. I thought I offered a good average to what was being presented on this thread. The contract was not that great, no loaded points, so I asked for the seller to cover the MF for the given year. The broker seemed offended by my offer. I was told that the cost per points were way to low and that the buyer ALWAYs pays the MF. I told him that I was using the disboards to see what was contracts were going for at the time. He told me he had no idea what I was talking about (um.. They are sponsors to this board).
> 
> He took the offer and said I would hear back from him, but it was not a good offer. I called back the next day and he was not in the office. I got transfered to some one else who called be back a little later to tell me my offer was refused.
> 
> Well, I was watching a very similiar contract at Fidelity. So I made the same exact offer on the same resort. They accepted within an hour and I later found out that they had banked most of the previous years points that were not listed.
> 
> I realize that brokers get % of the price and the closing costs increase the higher the price. But I felt like TTS was more interested in keeping the price high then trying to sell the contract. I will not use them again, though I do suspect they have the best customer service. I was in no rush with Sharon with Fidelity and did not need my hand held. I knew what to expect and when, and it happened as expected.
> 
> (I made my offer in Febraury, and the contract at TTS is still there, though it has come down a bit.)





I had the same experience at TTS.   I was told that no way would a seller pay the MF since we would get all of the years points.   In addition I was told that the selling price at AKV was much higher than what I was offering.  I'd been watching this thread and felt I had a good feel for what was selling and passing ROFR.  I may have been in the low end, but still in the range of recent sales.  I made a couple of offers, but the counters were higher than what I wanted to pay, plus all closing and MF to me.   I called Fidelity, put in a couple of offers; one rejected due to loan balance, and the other accepted.   

I felt that Rachel at Fidelity was truly disinterested in either party and acted as a neutral agent.   Great experience so far, I would absolutely reccomend Fidelity.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

We had the "your offer is too low" experience with both TSS and Fidelity.  Both got back to us in a timely manner.  Rarely was there a counter offer which I thought was weird.  We've dealt with TSS in the past with good results.  We recently had our "too low offer" ($56 for AKV) accepted through Fidelity and it passed ROFR. We're still waiting for our points to show up with MS.  It has taken 2 months from start to finish so far.

We also found out about unadvertised banked points after we negotiated and settled on a price.  It was a nice surprise to have 91 points coming that we didn't know about!  I wouldn't be happy if I was the seller though...that they weren't advertised and taken into consideration in negotiating a price.


----------



## nalajms

dr&momto2boys said:


> We recently had our "too low offer" ($56 for AKV) accepted through Fidelity and it passed ROFR.


Ditto! My 160pt AKV passed over a week ago at $56. All 2012 and on points. Hopefully the closing docs will come next week.



MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> I felt that Rachel at Fidelity was truly disinterested in either party and acted as a neutral agent.


I did notice that they work harder to get the buyer and seller to meet in the middle if it's an older contract.


----------



## AllieV

australiankaren said:


> hi there...was sent to Disney 3rd May, passed ROFR 19th April.
> 
> so 3 weeks waiting so far....is that normal? we are BLT owners, so does that make it more complicated?


I'm guessing you mean March, not May?  Or do you mean you passed in April, then it went to the title company, more signing, then to disney to record?  I was wondering when it got sent for ROFR consideration prior to it passing April 19.

Are you still waiting to be in the system after 3 weeks?  If so, I'd definitely post a thread (outside of this thread) asking for some advice.  I don't think it's supposed to take that long to record.


----------



## Bradleyv1714

I would like to also add to that list for TTS. although I have been keeping an eye on this thread so that I would know how much to offer I have been looking for a contract for quite a while now and I was looking at all of the resale sellers. I had made a few offers with each seller until a few days ago in which I found at tts an august uy 110pt contract with 30pts from 2010 expirin 8/1/12 and 220pts coming on 8/1/12 due to 2011 pts banked. I initially made an offer of $65 which the sales rep began to tell me that it was really low and that there was a chance that I would lose it to another buyer. I ended up aising my offer to $68/pt as I was scared of losing it.

So now the contract was sent out to rofr and I am paying $68/pt the closing costs and the mf. Was this a bad deal? I kind of feel tricked into paying that amount /pt and the closing and mf fees as when I spoke to them about the offer it was all about thats too low they wont accept it. I stood my ground on the $68/pt which I got it but with clowing and mf fees. 

Did I still end up with a good deal since the contract is loaded? or did I get cheated by tts? It has been more than 10 days to change anything so its a little late to take it back. Lol! I know it's a hell of a lot cheaper than direct so one way or another I stayed ahead just wanted to know if they cheated me out for more money?


----------



## cpfd910

I am using Fidelity apparently when DVC members are looking to sell for different reasons. Disney is not in the resale business so they tell the members to use fidelity as a broker, mine sent to Disney on May 16th 200 pts SSR 132 from 10', 200 from 11', 164 12', 36 in res status $62 pt. I pay closing and dues on the 164. December use year going to WDW on Sept 13 for 5 nights hoping to book AKV not picky on rooms just want to get in


----------



## Joey7295

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I would like to also add to that list for TTS. although I have been keeping an eye on this thread so that I would know how much to offer I have been looking for a contract for quite a while now and I was looking at all of the resale sellers. I had made a few offers with each seller until a few days ago in which I found at tts an august uy 110pt contract with 30pts from 2010 expirin 8/1/12 and 220pts coming on 8/1/12 due to 2011 pts banked. I initially made an offer of $65 which the sales rep began to tell me that it was really low and that there was a chance that I would lose it to another buyer. I ended up aising my offer to $68/pt as I was scared of losing it.
> 
> So now the contract was sent out to rofr and I am paying $68/pt the closing costs and the mf. Was this a bad deal? I kind of feel tricked into paying that amount /pt and the closing and mf fees as when I spoke to them about the offer it was all about thats too low they wont accept it. I stood my ground on the $68/pt which I got it but with clowing and mf fees.
> 
> Did I still end up with a good deal since the contract is loaded? or did I get cheated by tts? It has been more than 10 days to change anything so its a little late to take it back. Lol! I know it's a hell of a lot cheaper than direct so one way or another I stayed ahead just wanted to know if they cheated me out for more money?



Which resort did you purchase?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I have a problem with a broker trying to "suggest" changing your offer. His role is to simply convey your offer to the seller. You have confirmed what many have said about TTS...they do not want to present low offers.




Bradleyv1714 said:


> I would like to also add to that list for TTS. although I have been keeping an eye on this thread so that I would know how much to offer I have been looking for a contract for quite a while now and I was looking at all of the resale sellers. I had made a few offers with each seller until a few days ago in which I found at tts an august uy 110pt contract with 30pts from 2010 expirin 8/1/12 and 220pts coming on 8/1/12 due to 2011 pts banked. I initially made an offer of $65 which the sales rep began to tell me that it was really low and that there was a chance that I would lose it to another buyer. I ended up aising my offer to $68/pt as I was scared of losing it.
> 
> So now the contract was sent out to rofr and I am paying $68/pt the closing costs and the mf. Was this a bad deal? I kind of feel tricked into paying that amount /pt and the closing and mf fees as when I spoke to them about the offer it was all about thats too low they wont accept it. I stood my ground on the $68/pt which I got it but with clowing and mf fees.
> 
> Did I still end up with a good deal since the contract is loaded? or did I get cheated by tts? It has been more than 10 days to change anything so its a little late to take it back. Lol! I know it's a hell of a lot cheaper than direct so one way or another I stayed ahead just wanted to know if they cheated me out for more money?


----------



## cfw213

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I would like to also add to that list for TTS. although I have been keeping an eye on this thread so that I would know how much to offer I have been looking for a contract for quite a while now and I was looking at all of the resale sellers. I had made a few offers with each seller until a few days ago in which I found at tts an august uy 110pt contract with 30pts from 2010 expirin 8/1/12 and 220pts coming on 8/1/12 due to 2011 pts banked. I initially made an offer of $65 which the sales rep began to tell me that it was really low and that there was a chance that I would lose it to another buyer. I ended up aising my offer to $68/pt as I was scared of losing it.
> 
> So now the contract was sent out to rofr and I am paying $68/pt the closing costs and the mf. Was this a bad deal? I kind of feel tricked into paying that amount /pt and the closing and mf fees as when I spoke to them about the offer it was all about thats too low they wont accept it. I stood my ground on the $68/pt which I got it but with clowing and mf fees.
> 
> Did I still end up with a good deal since the contract is loaded? or did I get cheated by tts? It has been more than 10 days to change anything so its a little late to take it back. Lol! I know it's a hell of a lot cheaper than direct so one way or another I stayed ahead just wanted to know if they cheated me out for more money?




What resort?


----------



## DougEMG

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I would like to also add to that list for TTS. although I have been keeping an eye on this thread so that I would know how much to offer I have been looking for a contract for quite a while now and I was looking at all of the resale sellers. I had made a few offers with each seller until a few days ago in which I found at tts an august uy 110pt contract with 30pts from 2010 expirin 8/1/12 and 220pts coming on 8/1/12 due to 2011 pts banked. I initially made an offer of $65 which the sales rep began to tell me that it was really low and that there was a chance that I would lose it to another buyer. I ended up aising my offer to $68/pt as I was scared of losing it.
> 
> So now the contract was sent out to rofr and I am paying $68/pt the closing costs and the mf. Was this a bad deal? I kind of feel tricked into paying that amount /pt and the closing and mf fees as when I spoke to them about the offer it was all about thats too low they wont accept it. I stood my ground on the $68/pt which I got it but with clowing and mf fees.
> 
> Did I still end up with a good deal since the contract is loaded? or did I get cheated by tts? It has been more than 10 days to change anything so its a little late to take it back. Lol! I know it's a hell of a lot cheaper than direct so one way or another I stayed ahead just wanted to know if they cheated me out for more money?



If you check this page you'll see what the sales have been going for 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2661661&page=171

I've bid on contracts were I haven't been able to come to a deal cause we're 1-2 dollars apart, then a few days later I've change my mind and deceide that I'm really fine with what the seller last wanted only to find out the contract had already sold.  I've also been in bidding wars and lost contracts.  So yes, other offers can come in while you are negotiating with a seller which can cause you to lose the contract.  

My preference is to get a deal done as quick as possible at a price that I'm comfortable with.  This reduces the chance of another offer coming in.

If that contract was what you really wanted then the broker gave you good advice.  If you were wanting the absolute cheapest contract possible and were willing to spend many months making lots of offers and getting rejected a lot in order to get the best deal possible, then you shouldn't have listened to the broker.

In other words "are you happy with what you paid?", if you are then the advice was good and you got a good deal.


----------



## DougEMG

BWV Dreamin said:


> I have a problem with a broker trying to "suggest" changing your offer. His role is to simply convey your offer to the seller. You have confirmed what many have said about TTS...they do not want to present low offers.



Personally I don't think there is anything wrong with a broker giving advice.  It is still up to the buyer to make the final decision on accepting that advice or not.  I've had brokers till me that the seller has a loan for X amount, which makes me then not even bother to make an offer.

I've made lowball offers through TTS and while they have said they didn't think that it would be accepted, they have taken the offer forward.  And it wasn't accepted just like they said.

Anyone who is on these boards and following this thread can see what contracts are selling for, so a broker shouldn't be able to convince you to do something you don't want to do if you've done your research.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

If your broker disclosed seller information that could deter the sale of the contract (ie: disclosing loan information) I do believe that is in violation of the broker agreement. Unlike in traditional real estate, there is no "representation" for either the seller or the buyer. Disclosing this information is not necessary at all towards the sale of the contract. I would be extremely unhappy if I knew my broker disclosed such information.




DougEMG said:


> Personally I don't think there is anything wrong with a broker giving advice. It is still up to the buyer to make the final decision on accepting that advice or not. I've had brokers till me that the seller has a loan for X amount, which makes me then not even bother to make an offer.
> 
> I've made lowball offers through TTS and while they have said they didn't think that it would be accepted, they have taken the offer forward. And it wasn't accepted just like they said.
> 
> Anyone who is on these boards and following this thread can see what contracts are selling for, so a broker shouldn't be able to convince you to do something you don't want to do if you've done your research.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

If you are happy with said advice, that is your perogative. However, many people are not familiar with the sales process, and I do believe such verbage manipulates the sale. I know for a FACT the broker I used did NOT in any way shape or form disclose any information about the seller. The broker I used to sell, they were told to convey my bottom line. Nothing more.




DougEMG said:


> Personally I don't think there is anything wrong with a broker giving advice. It is still up to the buyer to make the final decision on accepting that advice or not. I've had brokers till me that the seller has a loan for X amount, which makes me then not even bother to make an offer.
> 
> I've made lowball offers through TTS and while they have said they didn't think that it would be accepted, they have taken the offer forward. And it wasn't accepted just like they said.
> 
> Anyone who is on these boards and following this thread can see what contracts are selling for, so a broker shouldn't be able to convince you to do something you don't want to do if you've done your research.


----------



## Bellabully

Just passed ROFR on my first DVC purchase (won't be my last). Details BWV 150 points with Dec use year, 71.00/point, 150 banked from 2011.  Thanks to all who post here, your guidance helps us all Pixie dust to all who are still waiting!


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

Just found out I passed on a VWL contact for 150 points at 60per point.   I am almost officially an owner!


----------



## Bradleyv1714

I bought at AKV... I am just  happy that I got my offer accepted hopefully it passes rofr!


----------



## flyguy1950

Passed ROFR today with a small 50 pt contract @ OKW $65 p/p.


----------



## cfw213

Bellabully said:


> Just passed ROFR on my first DVC purchase (won't be my last). Details BWV 150 points with Dec use year, 71.00/point, 150 banked from 2011.  Thanks to all who post here, your guidance helps us all Pixie dust to all who are still waiting!





CaoilinnsMom said:


> Just found out I passed on a VWL contact for 150 points at 60per point.   I am almost officially an owner!





flyguy1950 said:


> Passed ROFR today with a small 50 pt contract @ OKW $65 p/p.



Congratulations to all of you!! When did you submit? I am really hoping to hear by the end of the week on mine!


----------



## Pirate Granny

When I found a contract on line, when I called TTS they said someone already made an offer..I asked to be notified if it fell through.  I got a call two weeks later, saying it did fall through...I asked to offer at $5 a point lower than asking price, and he refused to make that offer, said he would have to repost and see if someone else made an offer.  I wanted that contract, so offered the asking price which was high.  I did get it, but don't think I would use "him" again... I'm still looking for that one elusive VWL.


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

cfw213 said:


> Congratulations to all of you!! When did you submit? I am really hoping to hear by the end of the week on mine!



It has been less than 30 days, I think around May 5th.  Now I have to wait another 2 weeks for the closing documents.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I bought at AKV... I am just  happy that I got my offer accepted hopefully it passes rofr!



Then you got a good deal.  Bonus on the banked points. Congrats and best of luck on ROFR.  Hopefully we'll soon be neighbors.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Pirate Granny said:


> When I found a contract on line, when I called TTS they said someone already made an offer..I asked to be notified if it fell through.  I got a call two weeks later, saying it did fall through...I asked to offer at $5 a point lower than asking price, and he refused to make that offer, said he would have to repost and see if someone else made an offer.  I wanted that contract, so offered the asking price which was high.  I did get it, but don't think I would use "him" again... I'm still looking for that one elusive VWL.



I would think that the agent would be required as a fiduciary to present your initial offer, or any offer for that matter. However, the seller could have given an instruction to not present offers less than X.  Out of curiosity, did you increase your offer in the same conversation wherein the agent stated the proprty must relist before any offer could be presented?  

Congrats to all who passed ROFR!


----------



## carrotf

I passed ROFR in late April with a small 60 point OKW at $65 per point


----------



## flyguy1950

cfw213 said:


> Congratulations to all of you!! When did you submit? I am really hoping to hear by the end of the week on mine!



i submitted on May 6th and passed May 29th, Now its time to add-on.


----------



## Bellabully

cfw213 said:


> Congratulations to all of you!! When did you submit? I am really hoping to hear by the end of the week on mine!



Submitted 5/3/12, passed 5/29/12. Good luck to you! Waiting is hard.


----------



## cfw213

flyguy1950 said:


> i submitted on May 6th and passed May 29th, Now its time to add-on.





Bellabully said:


> Submitted 5/3/12, passed 5/29/12. Good luck to you! Waiting is hard.



Thanks! I am at the three week mark today so I'm hoping by the end of the week


----------



## DougEMG

Just sent to Disney today for ROFR

SSR 200 DEC, $54/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays $473 towards MF.

Comes with 92 2010 points, 200 2011 points and 200 2012 points.


I really have given up on OKW this time.  Have two more contracts awaiting signatures before they go to Disney for ROFR and neither one of them are for OKW.  I actually haven't made a single offer on an OKW contract since my last OKW contract got ROFR'd.


----------



## XGrumpy1

DougEMG Good luck with the SSR.  I agree with you on OKW.  You get the sellers to agree on a good price and then DVC ROFR's it!  

It is very frustrating and a horrible waste of time and effort.


----------



## DizBub

Best of luck on your SSR contract Doug.  Your experiences with OKW stopped me from even looking at those listings!!


----------



## AllieV

DizBub said:


> Best of luck on your SSR contract Doug.  Your experiences with OKW stopped me from even looking at those listings!!



There's a thread in the Mouscellaneous section that tracks monthly buybacks by Disney (just points and contracts, not prices).  The update says that there were 16 bought back by Disney in May.  April was 13.  By contrast, Disney bought back their first VWL contract in May; the last one they bought back at VWL was July 2010.


----------



## DougEMG

Just sent to ROFR today BWV 300 points AUG UY.

Price was $54/point + closing ($525), seller paid MF, comes with 530 points on Aug 2012 and all futures points.


----------



## DougEMG

Just sent to ROFR today SSR 200 points DEC UY.

Price was $50/point + closing ($680), seller paid MF, comes with 198 2010 points that expire Nov, 2012, 200 2011 points that are banked into 2012 UY and 200 2012 points.

Special thanks to AllieV for letting me know about this listing.


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Just sent to ROFR today SSR 200 points DEC UY.
> 
> Price was $50/point + closing ($680), seller paid MF, comes with 198 2010 points that expire Nov, 2012, 200 2011 points that are banked into 2012 UY and 200 2012 points.
> 
> Special thanks to AllieV for letting me know about this listing.



good luck with both


----------



## scooby9932

Just got our first DVC! Found out we passed ROFR while on our belated Honeymoon in (where else?) Disney World! 

Submitted on 4/28 and passed ROFR on 5/22.  We're so excited! Details: 228 pts / OKW 2042 contract / $53 per point - 1/2 MF's & Closing Costs.  We're waiting now -going through estoppels - & should have our paperwork in hand by next week.


----------



## DizBub

DougEMG said:


> Just sent to ROFR today BWV 300 points AUG UY.
> 
> Price was $54/point + closing ($525), seller paid MF, comes with 530 points on Aug 2012 and all futures points.



Wow, you are on a mission!!!  Doug, I'd love to know how you DO this so fast!!  We made an offer 5/21, after some countering we settled on a price on 5/24.  Sellers dragged their feet about officially accepting until after Memorial Day.  We finally got our contract 5/29, signed and returned 5/30.  I was really hoping to hear that we were off to ROFR but nothing yet.  The day's not over yet.......Do you know if they send them on a certain day or in batches? 

I don't want to jinx myself and disclose details until we are safely in ROFR.  We just seem to get sellers that can't be bothered to sign their papers in a timely fashion.


----------



## DougEMG

scooby9932 said:


> Just got our first DVC! Found out we passed ROFR while on our belated Honeymoon in (where else?) Disney World!
> 
> Submitted on 4/28 and passed ROFR on 5/22.  We're so excited! Details: 228 pts / OKW 2042 contract / $53 per point - 1/2 MF's & Closing Costs.  We're waiting now -going through estoppels - & should have our paperwork in hand by next week.



Congradulations, makes an excellent belated wedding present to yourselfs


----------



## ELMC

Doug...nice contracts.  Good luck on ROFR.


----------



## DougEMG

DizBub said:


> Wow, you are on a mission!!!  Doug, I'd love to know how you DO this so fast!!  We made an offer 5/21, after some countering we settled on a price on 5/24.  Sellers dragged their feet about officially accepting until after Memorial Day.  We finally got our contract 5/29, signed and returned 5/30.  I was really hoping to hear that we were off to ROFR but nothing yet.  The day's not over yet.......Do you know if they send them on a certain day or in batches?
> 
> I don't want to jinx myself and disclose details until we are safely in ROFR.  We just seem to get sellers that can't be bothered to sign their papers in a timely fashion.



Luck of the draw is all it is.  I just had a contract were we got the email on May 30th, today it is being sent to Disney for ROFR.  I've never had it go that fast before.  

I've had one seller take 2 weeks to get their final closing documents emailed in, you'd think they would do that fast so they could get their money.

If I don't hear back from the broker in 3-4 days after I've sent in my signed contract I'll send them an email asking when they are expecting the seller to return their sign documents.


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Doug...nice contracts.  Good luck on ROFR.



I've got my fingers crossed for the SSR contract.  It works out better than any of the OKW contracts that I lost.


----------



## cfw213

DizBub said:


> Wow, you are on a mission!!!  Doug, I'd love to know how you DO this so fast!!  We made an offer 5/21, after some countering we settled on a price on 5/24.  Sellers dragged their feet about officially accepting until after Memorial Day.  We finally got our contract 5/29, signed and returned 5/30.  I was really hoping to hear that we were off to ROFR but nothing yet.  The day's not over yet.......Do you know if they send them on a certain day or in batches?
> 
> I don't want to jinx myself and disclose details until we are safely in ROFR.  We just seem to get sellers that can't be bothered to sign their papers in a timely fashion.



We received our contract late on a Friday afternoon - I sent mine back via email on Monday, and by Wednesday I still hadn't heard anything...the sellers were a little slow returning their contract, it was a divorce situation.

They sent us the executed contract on Wednesday around 4 and it was submitted for ROFR the same day. We used Fidelity - not sure what broker you are using.


----------



## DizBub

cfw213 said:


> We received our contract late on a Friday afternoon - I sent mine back via email on Monday, and by Wednesday I still hadn't heard anything...the sellers were a little slow returning their contract, it was a divorce situation.
> 
> They sent us the executed contract on Wednesday around 4 and it was submitted for ROFR the same day. We used Fidelity - not sure what broker you are using.



I guess it's good to know I'm not the only slightly frustrated buyer out there.  There doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason with these things.  Was really hoping that these sellers might be just as anxious as us to get a deal completed.  We are using Fidelity too.


----------



## ELMC

DizBub said:


> I guess it's good to know I'm not the only slightly frustrated buyer out there.  There doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason with these things.  Was really hoping that these sellers might be just as anxious as us to get a deal completed.  We are using Fidelity too.



I understand what you're feeling...believe me I've been through it.  But like I've said before, it's all part of the resale process.  The long waits, the less than responsive sellers, the HUGE savings.    Just remember that in most cases buying this contract is of primary importance to you right now, and it most likely isn't the case with the seller.  So take a deep breath and know you'll get there eventually.


----------



## Bradleyv1714

I am dying inside just for time to pass by on my ROFR so that I can know if I am once again a DVC owner/member or not!


----------



## dunnhorn

Hi group - 

We have bought about 4 contracts on the secondary market, so I know how it works.  We just got off the Fantasy today (woo hoo!) and they were doing DVC presentations EVERY DAY to get people to buy points.

Anyway - in the process of talking with one of the DVC reps about the recent price hike (gouge) of BLT to $130/point, he said that Disney is currently exercising ROFR on all BLT contracts so it can turn around and sell for $130 pp.

Just curious about this... wondering if anyone has seen any BLT contracts make it through ROFR?

Best,

Leslie Ann


----------



## ELMC

dunnhorn said:


> Hi group -
> 
> We have bought about 4 contracts on the secondary market, so I know how it works.  We just got off the Fantasy today (woo hoo!) and they were doing DVC presentations EVERY DAY to get people to buy points.
> 
> Anyway - in the process of talking with one of the DVC reps about the recent price hike (gouge) of BLT to $130/point, he said that Disney is currently exercising ROFR on all BLT contracts so it can turn around and sell for $130 pp.
> 
> Just curious about this... wondering if anyone has seen any BLT contracts make it through ROFR?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Leslie Ann



Salespeople say a lot of things, and it is troubling to hear DVC salespeople making such statements that are clearly unsubstantiated and most likely inconsistent with what you would hear from another salesperson.  About a month ago I passed ROFR for a triple loaded BLT contract for $80 per point.  So maybe Disney decided to begin exercising ROFR on all BLT contracts after mine had already passed, or maybe your salesperson is being disingenuous.  Who's to say?

What I do know is that based on the information I have read on here, DVD typically ROFRs a contract when they have a specific need for those points and/or use year.  There is nothing to suggest that they are in the business of stockpiling points to sell at a future date.  (Although in fairness, I have speculated that that's what may be happening with OKW...but I stated it as such, theory and speculation.  I'm also not in a position of authority with DVD).  Your salesperson saying this could be considered irresponsible.  Good luck sorting it all out, please share anything else you might learn on the subject.  Thanks!


----------



## DizBub

dunnhorn said:


> Hi group -
> 
> We have bought about 4 contracts on the secondary market, so I know how it works.  We just got off the Fantasy today (woo hoo!) and they were doing DVC presentations EVERY DAY to get people to buy points.
> 
> Anyway - in the process of talking with one of the DVC reps about the recent price hike (gouge) of BLT to $130/point, he said that Disney is currently exercising ROFR on all BLT contracts so it can turn around and sell for $130 pp.
> 
> Just curious about this... wondering if anyone has seen any BLT contracts make it through ROFR?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Leslie Ann



The last time I checked BLT is now selling for $160pp.  $150 if you buy 100 or more points.  On page 171 of this thread there is a list of contracts that have passed ROFR.  17 BLT contracts have passed and no BLT contract has been ROFRed, at least in 2012 as reported by people on this board.

Salesmen!!!  They really shouldn't lie when everything they lie about can so easily disproved.


----------



## DenLo

You can check out wdrl's ROFR thread that documents the actual ROFRs based on resort.  So far in 2012 only one BLT contract has been ROFRd.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2529191


----------



## Brian Noble

> he said that Disney is currently exercising ROFR on all BLT contracts so it can turn around and sell for $130 pp.


Q: How can you tell a timeshare salesman is lying?
A: His lips are moving!


----------



## dunnhorn

Yeah, sadly I fell for it - hook, line and sinker...  maybe I was looking for excuses to fall for it?   

We ended up buying a small 50 point add-on contract for BLT.  For the "cruise special" they were selling BLT at $130 a point, with an $8/point discount (so we got them for $122) and they gave us back dated points from our 2011 UY w/o paying maint fees on those and they waived the banking deadlines on those so we could go ahead and bank those points.  We also received 18 universal fastpasses.  He said that they were projecting BLT was going to sell out in 6 months (again, who knows if this is true.)  We put it on our Disney premier visa, so we got double reward points and 0% financing for 6 months.  We'll have it paid off by then.

On the ship, they were doing the big push to sell AKV points.  They were giving deep discounts on larger contracts.  They never even mentioned BLT at all - we already own 160 points there, and had rented them out a couple of times, so I was interested in getting more BLT because of the ease of use, and/or rental.  I had to ask about BLT after making the appointment.

He said that VGC sold out in "record time" and it was the fastest selling DVC property.  He said Aulani is going "very, very well" with most of the people buying those points are from the west coast.   My take is that they are pushing Aulani on the Alaskan and Mex riviera cruises.  They weren't even trying to sell Aulani on the ship - I'm sure they would have sold it, but it wasn't the focus, and he flat out told me that he wasn't pushing it for anyone who lives on the East coast.  AKV was the focus.   They were also tieing it in with RCI and highlighting RCI properties and the "value" of using DVC points for RCI exchange.   I suppose this was their attempt to take a swipe at the resale market.  At any rate, I'm thinking they still have a ton of oustanding AKV inventory, and they need to clear this before announcing Grand Floridian.  

My thought is that when they announce GF, it will likely start around $150/point.  I totally see Poly whenever it comes being close to $180 or $200 a point.  I told him that there were "rumors" about Poly DVC and I asked him when it is coming.  His response:  "Well, you seem to be fairly savvy to the word out there.  If those rumors are true, the sky is the limit."

So, in other words - he didn't deny Poly DVC.


----------



## ELMC

dunnhorn said:


> Yeah, sadly I fell for it - hook, line and sinker...  maybe I was looking for excuses to fall for it?
> 
> We ended up buying a small 50 point add-on contract for BLT.  For the "cruise special" they were selling BLT at $130 a point, with an $8/point discount (so we got them for $122) and they gave us back dated points from our 2011 UY w/o paying maint fees on those and they waived the banking deadlines on those so we could go ahead and bank those points.  We also received 18 universal fastpasses.  He said that they were projecting BLT was going to sell out in 6 months (again, who knows if this is true.)  We put it on our Disney premier visa, so we got double reward points and 0% financing for 6 months.  We'll have it paid off by then.
> 
> On the ship, they were doing the big push to sell AKV points.  They were giving deep discounts on larger contracts.  They never even mentioned BLT at all - we already own 160 points there, and had rented them out a couple of times, so I was interested in getting more BLT because of the ease of use, and/or rental.  I had to ask about BLT after making the appointment.
> 
> He said that VGC sold out in "record time" and it was the fastest selling DVC property.  He said Aulani is going "very, very well" with most of the people buying those points are from the west coast.   My take is that they are pushing Aulani on the Alaskan and Mex riviera cruises.  They weren't even trying to sell Aulani on the ship - I'm sure they would have sold it, but it wasn't the focus, and he flat out told me that he wasn't pushing it for anyone who lives on the East coast.  AKV was the focus.   They were also tieing it in with RCI and highlighting RCI properties and the "value" of using DVC points for RCI exchange.   I suppose this was their attempt to take a swipe at the resale market.  At any rate, I'm thinking they still have a ton of oustanding AKV inventory, and they need to clear this before announcing Grand Floridian.
> 
> My thought is that when they announce GF, it will likely start around $150/point.  I totally see Poly whenever it comes being close to $180 or $200 a point.  I told him that there were "rumors" about Poly DVC and I asked him when it is coming.  His response:  "Well, you seem to be fairly savvy to the word out there.  If those rumors are true, the sky is the limit."
> 
> So, in other words - he didn't deny Poly DVC.



When you get into situations with smaller contracts such as this, the resale closing costs add a significant percentage increase to the purchase price.  Combine this with the inherent higher pricing of smaller contracts and the gap between direct and resale is narrowed significantly.  I still don't have a great impression of your salesperson based on what you have said here on the DIS, but unlike timeshare salespeople, numbers don't lie.  All in all, you paid a small premium for the convenience of buying direct...no big deal.  Plus, in my book, those 18 Fastpasses have a significant value.  

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## DizBub

dunnhorn said:


> Yeah, sadly I fell for it - hook, line and sinker...  maybe I was looking for excuses to fall for it?
> 
> We ended up buying a small 50 point add-on contract for BLT.  For the "cruise special" they were selling BLT at $130 a point, with an $8/point discount (so we got them for $122) and they gave us back dated points from our 2011 UY w/o paying maint fees on those and they waived the banking deadlines on those so we could go ahead and bank those points.  We also received 18 universal fastpasses.  He said that they were projecting BLT was going to sell out in 6 months (again, who knows if this is true.)  We put it on our Disney premier visa, so we got double reward points and 0% financing for 6 months.  We'll have it paid off by then.



You did very well!!  I would have bit on that myself (we already have 310 BLT points).  Buying with the Disney Visa and getting the rewards is great and so easy.  Hope you had upgraded to the Premier card for the 2%!!

Congratulations on your add-on!!


----------



## dunnhorn

ELMC said:


> When you get into situations with smaller contracts such as this, the resale closing costs add a significant percentage increase to the purchase price.  Combine this with the inherent higher pricing of smaller contracts and the gap between direct and resale is narrowed significantly.  I still don't have a great impression of your salesperson based on what you have said here on the DIS, but unlike timeshare salespeople, numbers don't lie.  All in all, you paid a small premium for the convenience of buying direct...no big deal.  Plus, in my book, those 18 Fastpasses have a significant value.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase.



Thanks so much... Yeah, this morning when I saw the thread and the BLT contracts that had made it through, I thought *doh!*... Literally, I made the decision one day, and we closed the next - so to say we were "swept up" in the momentum is an understatement.  But you know, these BLT contracts made it through ROFR before the recent price hike.  Again, I don't know if it will make a difference - I like to think it might?  (trying to make myself feel better.)

All in all we own around 600 points, but in many contracts (probably around 10) I would say?)  Our largest contract is 125 points - the idea is that if at any time we want to get out of any holding, we'll have a better chance of unloading a small contract and it would also go for a higher price.  So that was my reasoning for grabbing a 50 while we could.  At any rate... hopefully this will be a distant memory in a couple years, as we're going on our first Adventures by Disney trip...


----------



## katieam1

DizBub said:


> The last time I checked BLT is now selling for $160pp.  $150 if you buy 100 or more points.  On page 171 of this thread there is a list of contracts that have passed ROFR.  17 BLT contracts have passed and no BLT contract has been ROFRed, at least in 2012 as reported by people on this board.
> 
> Salesmen!!!  They really shouldn't lie when everything they lie about can so easily disproved.



I know I asked our guide recently what BLT was selling for because I have not found a 25-50 point on the resale market for our use year and he told me $165 now... I wonder why the price difference?  Does it really make that much of a difference in buying on a cruise??  At $165 I say I can wait for resale, but if I was offered 130 per point with a small discount would have done that just to have the extra points.. oh well search continues..


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> Just sent to ROFR today SSR 200 points DEC UY.
> 
> Price was $50/point + closing ($680), seller paid MF, comes with 198 2010 points that expire Nov, 2012, 200 2011 points that are banked into 2012 UY and 200 2012 points.
> 
> Special thanks to AllieV for letting me know about this listing.



Doug,

Good luck on both your contracts, great deals indeed!


----------



## Brian Noble

> He said that VGC sold out in "record time"


If "almost two years" (Jan '09 through Oct '10) for the smallest DVC resort ever built is a record, then yes, it was a record.

(Again: lips moving...)


----------



## gatorgirl02

So, please add me back into the waiting for ROFR insanity.  Here are the details:
VWL, 130 points, Aug UY; 260 points on 8/12 (130 2012 points and 130 2011 banked points that expire 7/13) and 130 current points (2010 banked points that expire 7/12 (which we probably won't be able to use before we close))
$55 per point, buyer pays closing and MF. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## gatorgirl02

DizBub said:


> I guess it's good to know I'm not the only slightly frustrated buyer out there.  There doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason with these things.  Was really hoping that these sellers might be just as anxious as us to get a deal completed.  We are using Fidelity too.



DizBub - I feel your pain. Our first contract got signed by both parties and off to ROFR in 2 days. The most recent contract took almost two weeks to get signed by the seller and off to ROFR. Ugh  I thought we might actually lose it since the effective date had already passed, but they eventually signed it. Turns out the buyer doesn't have an email address. Seriously???


----------



## DougEMG

gatorgirl02 said:


> So, please add me back into the waiting for ROFR insanity.  Here are the details:
> VWL, 130 points, Aug UY; 260 points on 8/12 (130 2012 points and 130 2011 banked points that expire 7/13) and 130 current points (2010 banked points that expire 7/12 (which we probably won't be able to use before we close))
> $55 per point, buyer pays closing and MF.
> Wish me luck!



Good luck, nice one.


----------



## hoosiermike

gatorgirl02 said:


> So, please add me back into the waiting for ROFR insanity.  Here are the details:
> VWL, 130 points, Aug UY; 260 points on 8/12 (130 2012 points and 130 2011 banked points that expire 7/13) and 130 current points (2010 banked points that expire 7/12 (which we probably won't be able to use before we close))
> $55 per point, buyer pays closing and MF.
> Wish me luck!



Good luck Gatorgirl02! I was going to make an offer on that same contract, but you beat me to it.  I hope you make it through ROFR.


----------



## csharpwv

gatorgirl02 said:


> So, please add me back into the waiting for ROFR insanity.  Here are the details:
> VWL, 130 points, Aug UY; 260 points on 8/12 (130 2012 points and 130 2011 banked points that expire 7/13) and 130 current points (2010 banked points that expire 7/12 (which we probably won't be able to use before we close))
> $55 per point, buyer pays closing and MF.
> Wish me luck!



Ask your agent to contact the seller to see if they will rent the points to you (as part of the contract) or transfer them to you if you are currently a DVC member!


----------



## hoosiermike

You can add me to the ROFR waiting list as well.  I have a 150 pt Aug UY contract for VWL at $53/pt with buyer paying closing costs and split MF that went to ROFR on 5/26.  I'm looking forward to becoming a DVC owner by July.  Just keeping my fingers crossed that Disney remains quiet on exercising VWL contracts.


----------



## ELMC

csharpwv said:


> Ask your agent to contact the seller to see if they will rent the points to you (as part of the contract) or transfer them to you if you are currently a DVC member!



Unfortunately, banked points cannot be transferred.  I am wondering if anybody has successfully found a way to do something with 2010 points that are about to expire.


----------



## ELMC

Sigh.  

100 BCV DEC $60 pp buyer pays closing seller pays mf.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points.

Submitted 5/23, ROFR exercised 6/4.

Maybe price does have something to do with it.


----------



## princessaloha

ELMC said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 100 BCV DEC $60 pp buyer pays closing seller pays mf.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points.
> 
> Submitted 5/23, ROFR exercised 6/4.
> 
> Maybe price does have something to do with it.



Sorry to hear that  That would have been a great deal.

How did you find out?  Did they send an email?  My contract went in a few days before yours and I still haven't heard anything.  Maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## ELMC

princessaloha said:


> Sorry to hear that  That would have been a great deal.
> 
> How did you find out?  Did they send an email?  My contract went in a few days before yours and I still haven't heard anything.  Maybe that's a good sign?



My broker at Fidelity emailed me.  Yeah, news after 11 days is not good.  The longer you wait, the better off you will be.  Good luck!


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 100 BCV DEC $60 pp buyer pays closing seller pays mf.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points.
> 
> Submitted 5/23, ROFR exercised 6/4.
> 
> Maybe price does have something to do with it.



Sorry to hear about your lose.  That would have been a real sweat deal, guess it was too good a deal for the mouse to let it go by.


----------



## fmer55

ELMC said:


> My broker at Fidelity emailed me.  Yeah, news after 11 days is not good.  The longer you wait, the better off you will be.  Good luck!



sorry to hear that.....any word on the other 2 you had in limbo?


----------



## ELMC

fmer55 said:


> sorry to hear that.....any word on the other 2 you had in limbo?



Oh yeah, I was away last week when I found out so I didn't post here.  Both of them passed.  But unfortunately neither of them were BCV, so I still need to find one there.


----------



## DizBub

ELMC said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 100 BCV DEC $60 pp buyer pays closing seller pays mf.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points.
> 
> Submitted 5/23, ROFR exercised 6/4.
> 
> Maybe price does have something to do with it.



Sorry to hear it.  Awesome score had it gone through.


----------



## Shazzasmd

DizBub said:


> Sorry to hear it.  Awesome score had it gone through.



Agree, that would have been a heck of a deal.  Sorry it didn't go through.  We will probably pay more than we should/could for a BCV contract when the right one comes up, but I don't have the stomach for the wheeling and dealing some of you have ( and that in no way is meant as a slam - I admire your persistence and patience).


----------



## AllieV

ELMC said:


> My broker at Fidelity emailed me.  Yeah, news after 11 days is not good.  The longer you wait, the better off you will be.  Good luck!


Sorry to hear that, but relieved to know they've been staffed enough through the memorial day holiday week that it only took 11 days to nab that one. I feared mine was too low priced.  But like PrincessAloha, mine went in on the 20th, a few days before yours.  Nothing yet.  I'll breathe easier after week three.  Today week 2 ended. 

Although that was a lot of available points, that price didn't seem too low, right? (yours I mean)


----------



## princesscinderella

Elmc so sorry to hear that such a good deal was lost To ROFR.


----------



## ELMC

Thanks, everybody, I appreciate it.  I'm kinda bummed because I'll be hard pressed to duplicate that deal and I really want the ability to book BCV at the 11 month mark for F&W.  But I'll try!


----------



## DougEMG

I'm guessing but think that ELMC's contract only took 11 days to go through ROFR because their was someone that wanted BCV direct.  The longer you take to go through ROFR the better.

From what I've seen, SSR and AKV can go through in 3 weeks most of the time because Disney doesn't need contracts at those resorts.  if you are trying to buy anywhere else and hear back in under 3 weeks it will be because your contract has been ROFR'd.


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> I'm guessing but think that ELMC's contract only took 11 days to go through ROFR because their was someone that wanted BCV direct.



Good point.  Anyone out there recently buy 100 BCV direct with a DEC use year?  Anyone?  Hey...is this thing on?


----------



## work2play

ELMC said:


> Good point.  Anyone out there recently buy 100 BCV direct with a DEC use year?  Anyone?  Hey...is this thing on?



They can actually just throw your points back in the big BCV bucket, so if someone wants 200 and they already had 100, they can add yours to it to get to the 200 (as long as they are the same UY).  They can also break them up into 50 point contracts.  There has often been a waitlist for BCV points in specific UYs when buying direct....


----------



## Pirate Granny

You sure drive a hard bargain.  We bought BCV 100 Dec UY last year, and I didn't bargain 'cause I didn't see many for that low of points and in Dec.  We paid $78...  but it did go through, and then I realized I needed more so got a 64 point one about two months later.  Now I'm on a hunt for VWL and I'm done.   Three DD and we can leave them 3 DVCs.


----------



## ELMC

Pirate Granny said:


> You sure drive a hard bargain.



Thanks.  I'm sure DVD appreciates all my hard work.    They also took a double loaded contract at OKW for $41pp where seller pays all closing costs and fees.  Let's just say that I no longer think it is unreasonable when people say they want to pay more to try to make sure they pass ROFR.  I still am not going to do it, but I'm not so sure I can fault people for doing it.


----------



## AllieV

There's an update to the monthly buyback post over on mouscellaneous here. 



> May 2012 had the largest number of deeds and points reacquired by Disney Vacation Development via the Warranty Deed/ROFR process since I began tracking this data in June 2010. Twenty-nine deeds containing 6,198 points were reacquired by DVD in May, which easy bested the previous highs of 21 deeds and 4,600 points in October 2010.
> 
> As has been the case since August 2011, more deeds and points were reacquired for Old Key West than any other DVC resort for which data is tracked. In May 2012, 20 OKW deeds and 4,043 points were reacquired. Boardwalk Villas was a surprising second with 4 deeds and 1,385 points. BWV's point total was somewhat skewed by the fact the DVD reacquired a BWV deed that had 735 points.


----------



## NvDizz

Getting nervous still waiting on my okw contract submitted 3 weeks ago tomorrow still no response. Should I start looking for a back up contract?


----------



## fmer55

AllieV said:


> There's an update to the monthly buyback post over on mouscellaneous here.



WOW......20 at OKW alone....that is one active monkey


----------



## Brian Noble

...though it's hard to say how active without knowing how many contracts changed hands in total that month.


----------



## bdoleary

ELMC said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 100 BCV DEC $60 pp buyer pays closing seller pays mf.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points.
> 
> Submitted 5/23, ROFR exercised 6/4.
> 
> Maybe price does have something to do with it.



Sorry to hear this didn't make it through - what a great deal - I hope DVC appreciates it!  Hope you have better luck when you find another BCV of interest.


----------



## cfw213

Just got word from Sharon that we passed ROFR 

I couldn't find my previous post to quote, but here are the details:

160 pts @ SSR, August UY. We paid $60/pt, seller paying MF and us paying closing. 

Now I guess we are just waiting on the closing documents to be sent to us


----------



## DizBub

We just learned that our contract was sent to ROFR today.

BCV 160 points Feb UY $72 pp
160 banked 2011 points
141 available 2012 points
160 2013 points and forward.
Buyer pays 2012 MFs and closing costs.

Not exactly the great deal we missed out on before but am hoping the combination of price and us paying MFs and CC it will get us past ROFR. 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bdoleary

DizBub said:


> We just learned that our contract was sent to ROFR today.
> 
> BCV 160 points Feb UY $72 pp
> 160 banked 2011 points
> 141 available 2012 points
> 160 2013 points and forward.
> Buyer pays 2012 MFs and closing costs.
> 
> Not exactly the great deal we missed out on before but am hoping the combination of price and us paying MFs and CC it will get us past ROFR.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!



Good luck with ROFR on this one.


----------



## JaimeA

Received the news yesterday that our contract was taken back by Disney.
OKW 230 Points April UY
had 98 banked points and all 2012 points
$55 a point

We were going to purchase Boardwalk but decided on OKW, guess I am on the hunt for Boardwalk again!


----------



## AllieV

cfw213 said:


> Just got word from Sharon that we passed ROFR 160 pts @ SSR, August UY. We paid $60/pt, seller paying MF and us paying closing.


Nice.  On 5/30 you posted that you were at 3 weeks, so this took almost the full 30 days, huh?


----------



## fmer55

JaimeA said:


> Received the news yesterday that our contract was taken back by Disney.
> OKW 230 Points April UY
> had 98 banked points and all 2012 points
> $55 a point
> 
> We were going to purchase Boardwalk but decided on OKW, guess I am on the hunt for Boardwalk again!



My goodness.....sorry to hear......55 and only 98 banked points.....they are scooping up the OKW


----------



## soontobewed07

Just found out we passed ROFR  

So excited to be BWV DVC owners awaiting closing documents which we were told will take 2 weeks


----------



## DougEMG

cfw213 said:


> Just got word from Sharon that we passed ROFR
> 
> I couldn't find my previous post to quote, but here are the details:
> 
> 160 pts @ SSR, August UY. We paid $60/pt, seller paying MF and us paying closing.
> 
> Now I guess we are just waiting on the closing documents to be sent to us



Congradulations


----------



## DougEMG

JaimeA said:


> Received the news yesterday that our contract was taken back by Disney.
> OKW 230 Points April UY
> had 98 banked points and all 2012 points
> $55 a point
> 
> We were going to purchase Boardwalk but decided on OKW, guess I am on the hunt for Boardwalk again!



Sorry to hear that.  That's also one of the higher priced contracts that they have taken back.  Makes me wonder if it is purely just who is on a waiting list for OKW since contract with lower prices have made it through.  

Better luck next time.


----------



## JaimeA

DougEMG said:


> Sorry to hear that.  That's also one of the higher priced contracts that they have taken back.  Makes me wonder if it is purely just who is on a waiting list for OKW since contract with lower prices have made it through.
> 
> Better luck next time.



I really thought it would go through, I also saw lower ones passing.  But I look at it this way, we were turn between OKW and BWV so I take it as a sign that BWV should be my home.  I hope Disney doesn't start taking those back.  That would be just my luck.


----------



## cfw213

AllieV said:


> Nice.  On 5/30 you posted that you were at 3 weeks, so this took almost the full 30 days, huh?



Yep! We submitted on May 9.


----------



## fmer55

soontobewed07 said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR
> 
> So excited to be BWV DVC owners awaiting closing documents which we were told will take 2 weeks



Congrats!!! also new BWV


----------



## fmer55

cfw213 said:


> Just got word from Sharon that we passed ROFR
> 
> I couldn't find my previous post to quote, but here are the details:
> 
> 160 pts @ SSR, August UY. We paid $60/pt, seller paying MF and us paying closing.
> 
> Now I guess we are just waiting on the closing documents to be sent to us



Congrats


----------



## DougEMG

JaimeA said:


> I really thought it would go through, I also saw lower ones passing.  But I look at it this way, we were turn between OKW and BWV so I take it as a sign that BWV should be my home.  I hope Disney doesn't start taking those back.  That would be just my luck.



Don't even joke about that, I've still got two BWV contracts at ROFR


----------



## ELMC

JaimeA said:


> I really thought it would go through, I also saw lower ones passing.  But I look at it this way, we were turn between OKW and BWV so I take it as a sign that BWV should be my home.  I hope Disney doesn't start taking those back.  That would be just my luck.



Obviously nobody really knows why Disney ROFRs a contract...but I just had two triple loaded BWV contracts pass ROFR at $58 per point, so I think you will be ok.  Again, that's just speculation, but when it comes to ROFR all we can do is speculate.


----------



## JaimeA

ELMC said:


> Obviously nobody really knows why Disney ROFRs a contract...but I just had two triple loaded BWV contracts pass ROFR at $58 per point, so I think you will be ok.  Again, that's just speculation, but when it comes to ROFR all we can do is speculate.  [/QUOTE
> 
> Well that is refreshing to hear and congrats, now I just need to find one!


----------



## JaimeA

DougEMG said:


> Don't even joke about that, I've still got two BWV contracts at ROFR



Good Luck, hopefully I will be right behind you


----------



## JaimeA

And I forgot to add I was notified a week and a half after submitting.  I can be glad it didn't take a full month for the bad news.


----------



## AllieV

Based on a couple of recent passes and no-go's, disney is running about 4 weeks to pass and just under 2 weeks to buy back.  I'm at 2 -1/2 weeks.  Feeling better.


----------



## marsh0013

submitted today, the wait begins!

100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & forward pts, buyer pays closing & mf

i know i overpaid, but this is the perfect resort, amount of points, and use year for us.  it's our first contract (providing it makes it though ROFR, which i hope it will at that price!)


----------



## ELMC

marsh0013 said:


> submitted today, the wait begins!
> 
> 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & forward pts, buyer pays closing & mf
> 
> i know i overpaid, but this is the perfect resort, amount of points, and use year for us.  it's our first contract (providing it makes it though ROFR, which i hope it will at that price!)



Congrats on your purchase.  You may have paid more than some other BWV contracts selling now, but you still paid less than the $115 direct price.  So feel good about your savings!


----------



## marsh0013

ELMC said:


> Congrats on your purchase.  You may have paid more than some other BWV contracts selling now, but you still paid less than the $115 direct price.  So feel good about your savings!



thanks, i also didn't want to wait because i want to be sure that come november, i can book 10-14 days in standard view for food and wine for october 2013.  so i jumped.  love love love boardwalk villas .  we are thrillled!  well, we will be as long as disney doesn't take it.  at that price though, i'm not too worried


----------



## rhc

ELMC said:


> 100 BCV DEC $60 pp buyer pays closing seller pays mf.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points.
> 
> Submitted 5/23, ROFR exercised 6/4.
> 
> Maybe price does have something to do with it.



Well, this might be bad news for me. I'm waiting on one that isn't too far different submitted on 5/22 - although I have yet to hear back. 

BCV 270 Feb UY, comes with 133 banked 2011 points, 270 2012 points and all 2013 points.

$63/point - we (buyer) pays closing and splitting MF



AllieV said:


> Based on a couple of recent passes and no-go's, disney is running about 4 weeks to pass and just under 2 weeks to buy back.  I'm at 2 -1/2 weeks.  Feeling better.



I hope that's true.. I'm just past the 2 week mark and hate the waiting. But if waiting means i have a better chance, I'll gladly wait


----------



## DougEMG

marsh0013 said:


> submitted today, the wait begins!
> 
> 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & forward pts, buyer pays closing & mf
> 
> i know i overpaid, but this is the perfect resort, amount of points, and use year for us.  it's our first contract (providing it makes it though ROFR, which i hope it will at that price!)



Congradulations....

If it's the perfect resort, amount of point and UY, then there isn't anything wrong with paying a little more.  I do the exact same thing. For the perfect contract I'm willing to pay a little more.  I learnt my lesson when I once said no over a $1/point difference and by the time I reconsidered and decided the $1/point didn't matter the contract had sold to someone else.


----------



## soontobewed07

fmer55 said:


> Congrats!!! also new BWV



Thanks we were VERY nervous about ROFR especially with the low number of BWV contracts available. 

So our terms were: 202 points UY March $55/point pay closing split MF


----------



## gatorgirl02

ELMC said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 100 BCV DEC $60 pp buyer pays closing seller pays mf.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points.
> 
> Submitted 5/23, ROFR exercised 6/4.
> 
> Maybe price does have something to do with it.



Sorry about that, it was a killer deal too...


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> Good luck, nice one.



Thanks Doug. Fingers crossed that it goes through...


----------



## gatorgirl02

hoosiermike said:


> You can add me to the ROFR waiting list as well.  I have a 150 pt Aug UY contract for VWL at $53/pt with buyer paying closing costs and split MF that went to ROFR on 5/26.  I'm looking forward to becoming a DVC owner by July.  Just keeping my fingers crossed that Disney remains quiet on exercising VWL contracts.



Mike - Glad to hear that you got another WVL contract. Nice job on the price too. Did you go through Fidelity? If so, perhaps we have the same seller since mine is an Aug UY too. I do indeed hope that the monkey doesn't start favoring WVL either...


----------



## princessaloha

AllieV said:


> Based on a couple of recent passes and no-go's, disney is running about 4 weeks to pass and just under 2 weeks to buy back.  I'm at 2 -1/2 weeks.  Feeling better.



end of 3 weeks today....


----------



## KDilly

JaimeA said:


> And I forgot to add I was notified a week and a half after submitting.  I can be glad it didn't take a full month for the bad news.



Better to find out sooner than later I suppose huh?

-KD


----------



## Caren90

KDilly said:


> Better to find out sooner than later I suppose huh?
> 
> -KD



The sooner you find out, the quicker you can make another offer!


----------



## fmer55

marsh0013 said:


> submitted today, the wait begins!
> 
> 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & forward pts, buyer pays closing & mf
> 
> i know i overpaid, but this is the perfect resort, amount of points, and use year for us.  it's our first contract (providing it makes it though ROFR, which i hope it will at that price!)



Congrats and good luck.....and i don't think you overpaid, you found whatyou wanted and it is a smaller contract which fetch a premium, and the banked points are a nice touch as well.


----------



## uriel12

Hilton Head 350 points Dec UY - $51/PP
667 points - 2011 and 350 points - 2012
Buyer pays closing ($525) Seller pays MF
Sent to Disney 5/14
Timeshare Store - Jamie
(This is my 3rd attempt at a HH Resort.  The other 2 were snatched by Disney)

Beach Club Villas 300 points Oct UY - $60/PP
300 points - 2011 and 300 points - 2012
Seller pays closing and MF
Sent to Disney today
Fidelity - Sharon
(here's the deal. the 2011 points cannot be banked because the MF have not been paid.  The points will expire 9/30, the possiblity is there that the contract may only come with 300 depending on when it closes)


----------



## ELMC

rhc said:


> Well, this might be bad news for me. I'm waiting on one that isn't too far different submitted on 5/22 - although I have yet to hear back.
> 
> BCV 270 Feb UY, comes with 133 banked 2011 points, 270 2012 points and all 2013 points.
> 
> $63/point - we (buyer) pays closing and splitting MF
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's true.. I'm just past the 2 week mark and hate the waiting. But if waiting means i have a better chance, I'll gladly wait



I wouldn't worry about it.  Between the extra $3 per point, the missing 2010 and half of 2011 points and the fact that you're splitting maintenance fees, there is enough of a difference between our two deals.  That is assuming we have a clue as to why contracts get ROFR'd, which I'm not sure we do.    Good luck! 

PS Nice deal!


----------



## ELMC

uriel12 said:


> Hilton Head 350 points Dec UY - $51/PP
> 667 points - 2011 and 350 points - 2012
> Buyer pays closing ($525) Seller pays MF
> Sent to Disney 5/14
> Timeshare Store - Jamie
> (This is my 3rd attempt at a HH Resort.  The other 2 were snatched by Disney)
> 
> Beach Club Villas 300 points Oct UY - $60/PP
> 300 points - 2011 and 300 points - 2012
> Seller pays closing and MF
> Sent to Disney today
> Fidelity - Sharon
> (here's the deal. the 2011 points cannot be banked because the MF have not been paid.  The points will expire 9/30, the possiblity is there that the contract may only come with 300 depending on when it closes)



Nice deals.   Don't forget that if you close before 9/30 you can ask Disney for a one time late banking exemption for those 2011 points.  Just  know that it's not guaranteed and if they do grant it then you won't be able to do it again on that contract.  Good luck!


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> Beach Club Villas 300 points Oct UY - $60/PP
> 300 points - 2011 and 300 points - 2012
> Seller pays closing and MF
> Sent to Disney today
> Fidelity - Sharon
> (here's the deal. the 2011 points cannot be banked because the MF have not been paid.  The points will expire 9/30, the possiblity is there that the contract may only come with 300 depending on when it closes)



I'm guessing that this is the same contract that I made an offer on earlier this week (June 4th), but it had already sold.  Good luck with it and I hope you can make use of those 2011 points.


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> Hilton Head 350 points Dec UY - $51/PP
> 667 points - 2011 and 350 points - 2012
> Buyer pays closing ($525) Seller pays MF
> Sent to Disney 5/14
> Timeshare Store - Jamie
> (This is my 3rd attempt at a HH Resort.  The other 2 were snatched by Disney)



Nice deal, hope you have better luck with ROFR this time.


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> I'm guessing that this is the same contract that I made an offer on earlier this week (June 4th), but it had already sold.  Good luck with it and I hope you can make use of those 2011 points.



Ditto.  Should've known that contract wouldn't have lasted long.


----------



## hoosiermike

gatorgirl02 said:


> Mike - Glad to hear that you got another WVL contract. Nice job on the price too. Did you go through Fidelity? If so, perhaps we have the same seller since mine is an Aug UY too. I do indeed hope that the monkey doesn't start favoring WVL either...



gatoregirl02, I did go through Fidelity on my contract. I just moved onto the next VWL contract for my offer.  Good luck with your ROFR.  Keeping my fingers crossed that Disney doesn't want to buy back any VWL contracts.


----------



## uriel12

ELMC said:


> Nice deals.   Don't forget that if you close before 9/30 you can ask Disney for a one time late banking exemption for those 2011 points.  Just  know that it's not guaranteed and if they do grant it then you won't be able to do it again on that contract.  Good luck!



Thanks for the heads up about requesting a late banking.  
Here's hoping I get to put in that request...


----------



## uriel12

DougEMG said:


> I'm guessing that this is the same contract that I made an offer on earlier this week (June 4th), but it had already sold.  Good luck with it and I hope you can make use of those 2011 points.



The listing was originally $63.33/PP.  It looked to good to be true, but the $60/PP offer was accepted on Friday 6/1.  I wish Fidelity updated their site like Timeshare Store does.  It can get frustrating to put in an offer on properties that are under contract.


----------



## AllieV

princessaloha said:


> end of 3 weeks today....


Based on a cursory look at the dates/days of the "pass" notification, it looks like the vast majority are on a Tuesday.  So maybe 6/12 is your day.


----------



## ELMC

uriel12 said:


> The listing was originally $63.33/PP.  It looked to good to be true, but the $60/PP offer was accepted on Friday 6/1.  I wish Fidelity updated their site like Timeshare Store does.  It can get frustrating to put in an offer on properties that are under contract.



Yes, that contract had a bunch of us salivating I'm sure.  Well done.  You hit the sweet spot with the price and managed to not have to pay closing or MF.  Not to be a downer, but I just had a BCV contract ROFR'd at that price and I did pay closing.  It did have an extra year's points, though.  Still, it's out of your hands now.  I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> The listing was originally $63.33/PP.  It looked to good to be true, but the $60/PP offer was accepted on Friday 6/1.  I wish Fidelity updated their site like Timeshare Store does.  It can get frustrating to put in an offer on properties that are under contract.



That is the one thing that annoys me about the Fidelity web site, that it isn't updated often enough.


----------



## uriel12

ELMC said:


> Yes, that contract had a bunch of us salivating I'm sure.  Well done.  You hit the sweet spot with the price and managed to not have to pay closing or MF.  Not to be a downer, but I just had a BCV contract ROFR'd at that price and I did pay closing.  It did have an extra year's points, though.  Still, it's out of your hands now.  I wish you the best of luck!



You're not being a downer.  Just realistic.  I have 1% confidence this contract will pass based on the PP price and zero on the closing and MF.  If it does pass I'll be popping the Champagne!


----------



## uriel12

DougEMG said:


> That is the one thing that annoys me about the Fidelity web site, that it isn't updated often enough.



PLUS the numbering scheme is not that great at Fidelity.  The only thing they tell you is that listings that start with 135 are the latest listings.  Don't get me wrong, I think Fidelity is more for the buyer's market, but TTS not only tells you if the contract is pending, but the listing also has the date within the listing number.


----------



## ELMC

Like I've said before, different brokers have different benefits.  My guess is that if Fidelity had all the bells and whistles that TTS has, the service would be better, more buyers would use them, the competition for contracts would grow and prices would go up.  I'll settle for a slow website and no service on the weekends if it saves me a few thousand dollars.


----------



## princessaloha

We either find out tomorrow (ROFRTuesday) or Thursday (4 weeks).  Where's the biting nails smiley when you need it?


----------



## DizBub

princessaloha said:


> We either find out tomorrow (ROFRTuesday) or Thursday (4 weeks).  Where's the biting nails smiley when you need it?



Good luck!!    We still have 3 weeks to go.


----------



## mblue

We got through ROFR last week.

BCV 150 points @ $74.00\point 111 Banked points with 150 coming on October 1st 2012.

I'm still waiting for the deed to transfer and then a member number.


----------



## DizBub

mblue said:


> We got through ROFR last week.
> 
> BCV 150 points @ $74.00\point 111 Banked points with 150 coming on October 1st 2012.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the deed to transfer and then a member number.



Congratulations!!!  

Ours is BCV 160 @ $72 pp 160 banked points w/141 2012 available  Feb UY.

This makes me feel pretty good about our chances with ROFR, thanks!!
Are you paying closing and any MFs?


----------



## fmer55

ok here are the details

90 OKW jun UY $55pp 2012 180pts 2013 90, buyer pays closing and split maintenance(buyer pays $156)

I truly think i have a 50/50 shot.

Asking 60, offered 55 on friday, contracts signed and off to ROFR today


----------



## mblue

DizBub said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Ours is BCV 160 @ $72 pp 160 banked points w/141 2012 available  Feb UY.
> 
> This makes me feel pretty good about our chances with ROFR, thanks!!
> Are you paying closing and any MFs?



Yes we paid 450.00 in closing costs


----------



## DougEMG

fmer55 said:


> ok here are the details
> 
> 90 OKW jun UY $55pp 2012 180pts 2013 90, buyer pays closing and split maintenance(buyer pays $156)
> 
> I truly think i have a 50/50 shot.
> 
> Asking 60, offered 55 on friday, contracts signed and off to ROFR today



Good luck.  I haven't seen them take much if anything at $55/point, so I think you are right that you have a 50/50 shot.


----------



## DizBub

fmer55 said:


> ok here are the details
> 
> 90 OKW jun UY $55pp 2012 180pts 2013 90, buyer pays closing and split maintenance(buyer pays $156)
> 
> I truly think i have a 50/50 shot.
> 
> Asking 60, offered 55 on friday, contracts signed and off to ROFR today



Very nice!!  Hopefully this will go through since it's not a large contract.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JaimeA

fmer55 said:


> ok here are the details
> 
> 90 OKW jun UY $55pp 2012 180pts 2013 90, buyer pays closing and split maintenance(buyer pays $156)
> 
> I truly think i have a 50/50 shot.
> 
> Asking 60, offered 55 on friday, contracts signed and off to ROFR today



Good Luck, I lost mine at $55(230 points Apr UY) a point but I think they must have needed that use year because $55 isn't that low. 

Good Luck


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Good luck.  I haven't seen them take much if anything at $55/point, so I think you are right that you have a 50/50 shot.



I agree with the 55 level being somewhat safe, the banked pts and seller paying most of the MF's it what scares me.


----------



## cpfd910

Mine was accepted by Disney today 200 SSR Dec UY 336 points for use now

What do you think 3 more weeks until I can book.  Sellers are very good in sending back the paperwork


----------



## DougEMG

cpfd910 said:


> Mine was accepted by Disney today 200 SSR Dec UY 336 points for use now
> 
> What do you think 3 more weeks until I can book.  Sellers are very good in sending back the paperwork



We had a contract pass ROFR on May 15th.  The contract was just added to our membership on Jun 11th, but am still waiting for the points to be loaded.  So it could be a little longer than 3 weeks to get those points in your membership.


----------



## cpfd910

Thank You I am going to try to get into AKV for middle of September some of the points are from 2010 and must be used by nov 30


----------



## mblue

cpfd910 said:


> Mine was accepted by Disney today 200 SSR Dec UY 336 points for use now
> 
> What do you think 3 more weeks until I can book.  Sellers are very good in sending back the paperwork



Congrats.


----------



## AllieV

cpfd910 said:


> Mine was accepted by Disney today 200 SSR Dec UY 336 points for use now
> 
> What do you think 3 more weeks until I can book.  Sellers are very good in sending back the paperwork



Ah, ROFRTuesday!  Nice, when did you submit it?  And what did you pay per point?


----------



## mblue

cpfd910 said:


> Thank You I am going to try to get into AKV for middle of September some of the points are from 2010 and must be used by nov 30




We are hopping to get in around September 14th. But from what I've heard most of the resorts are booked already.
There are plenty of rooms at OKW though


----------



## princessaloha

WOW!  We passed ROFR!  Thank you everyone who distracted the monkey!!!

2 OKW Aug U/Y with one closing cost
25 pts and 230 pts for a total of 255pts
52 2011 pts banked/all points going forward

$48 per point
Buyer pays closing 
Seller pays 2011 MF
Buyer and Seller split 2012 MF


----------



## AllieV

Very nice, PrincessAloha.  Congrats.  Knew this was your day.  Now you can breathe and go book.


----------



## fmer55

princessaloha said:


> WOW!  We passed ROFR!  Thank you everyone who distracted the monkey!!!
> 
> 2 OKW Aug U/Y with one closing cost
> 25 pts and 230 pts for a total of 255pts
> 52 2011 pts banked/all points going forward
> 
> $48 per point
> Buyer pays closing
> Seller pays 2011 MF
> Buyer and Seller split 2012 MF



wow....very nice, congrats!!!!


----------



## princessaloha

AllieV said:


> Very nice, PrincessAloha.  Congrats.  Knew this was your day.  Now you can breathe and go book.



Thanks AllieV!  I was pretty sure it wasn't going to pass from the get go and wanted it over so I could move on and look at other contracts.   Maybe that's the secret.  LOL

Thanks Fmer55!


----------



## cpfd910

200 SSR Dec UY ok here goes I guess the seller had no clue about how to book 132 points banked from 2010 all of 2011 pts and I do not understand 32 pts holding status from 2012   62 per point.

 I sold my house in Florida live in New York the home was 2 miles away from VB but it was just too much owning two homes went to Disney anyway all the time. Could have purchased when OKW was first offered but been playing games yes and no for roughly 20 years. I have two little ones 10 and 8 the last time we went we did our own tour of SSR and AKV when i saw my son go crazy about the Animals at AKV and the pool areas at SSR. I went on a mission all that I wanted was something with banked points I felt it was a free visit to WDW at least twice so therefor for me thats worth something. I could have bid lower but I felt the Banked points were worth something


----------



## cpfd910

One more thing I did not want to waste a month by bidding to low and not making ROFR. I have airline tickets for the Sept trip but no room yet so I figured subtracting the cost for the 5 nights from the purchse brings it down to under 11000


----------



## DougEMG

princessaloha said:


> WOW!  We passed ROFR!  Thank you everyone who distracted the monkey!!!
> 
> 2 OKW Aug U/Y with one closing cost
> 25 pts and 230 pts for a total of 255pts
> 52 2011 pts banked/all points going forward
> 
> $48 per point
> Buyer pays closing
> Seller pays 2011 MF
> Buyer and Seller split 2012 MF



Nice one  

So does this mean that Disney only is buying OKW contracts when someone is on the waiting list since they've purchased $50 point contracts and even $55 point contracts recently.


----------



## princessaloha

DougEMG said:


> Nice one
> 
> So does this mean that Disney only is buying OKW contracts when someone is on the waiting list since they've purchased $50 point contracts and even $55 point contracts recently.



In all honesty I don't know.  

If I HAD to give an answer then it would be what I've said all along.  I think Disney has a number in it's head, in regards to OKW/expiration/etc, and a budget and buys until that number/budget is filled for the year (seems like they filled it in May).  Then they bring in "THE Monkey and dart board". 

In other words...DougEMG...start your OKW engines!  Ready, set, BID BID BID!!!


----------



## Missyrose

princessaloha said:


> WOW!  We passed ROFR!  Thank you everyone who distracted the monkey!!!
> 
> 2 OKW Aug U/Y with one closing cost
> 25 pts and 230 pts for a total of 255pts
> 52 2011 pts banked/all points going forward
> 
> $48 per point
> Buyer pays closing
> Seller pays 2011 MF
> Buyer and Seller split 2012 MF



Very, very nice deal Princess! Way to kick the crap out of that ROFR monkey. 

When's your first trip going to be?


----------



## princessaloha

Missyrose said:


> Very, very nice deal Princess! Way to kick the crap out of that ROFR monkey.
> 
> When's your first trip going to be?



Thank you Missyrose!  I'm not sure about kicking the monkey, more like duck and roll, duck and roll.  LOL

We're hoping for something in Oct but pretty sure that's not going to happen.   We were told probably 2-3 weeks for closing docs.  Then I think we still have to wait for the points to load in.  By that time we will be old and grey and too weak to lift the phone and make reservations!  J/K.  

Seriously though, would love something in Oct.


----------



## bamor

So it appears the monkey is on vacation in Bangkok.  We just got word our Very first DVC OKW Contract passed ROFR today. OK here are the specifics
OKW 170 points, 170 banked points, Oct U/Y $53 pp. now we can finally breath easy. We didn't see all of the buy backs until after we submitted the bid last month.


----------



## mblue

I just got an Email from TTS:
Welcome Home to The Disney Vacation Club. Escrow has closed and you 
are now a Disney Vacation Club member with 150 Beach Club points.

I've been waiting a LONG time for that


----------



## DougEMG

bamor said:


> So it appears the monkey is on vacation in Bangkok.  We just got word our Very first DVC OKW Contract passed ROFR today. OK here are the specifics
> OKW 170 points, 170 banked points, Oct U/Y $53 pp. now we can finally breath easy. We didn't see all of the buy backs until after we submitted the bid last month.



Congradulations


----------



## Missyrose

mblue said:


> I just got an Email from TTS:
> Welcome Home to The Disney Vacation Club. Escrow has closed and you
> are now a Disney Vacation Club member with 150 Beach Club points.
> 
> I've been waiting a LONG time for that



Welcome home! Enjoy Stormalong Bay.


----------



## uriel12

uriel12 said:


> Hilton Head 350 points Dec UY - $51/PP
> 667 points - 2011 and 350 points - 2012
> Buyer pays closing ($525) Seller pays MF
> Sent to Disney 5/14
> Timeshare Store - Jamie
> (This is my 3rd attempt at a HH Resort.  The other 2 were snatched by Disney)



Got news on the HH today. We passed!!!


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> Got news on the HH today. We passed!!!



Glad to hear that you finally made it through with one, enjoy


----------



## uriel12

DougEMG said:


> Glad to hear that you finally made it through with one, enjoy



Thanks DougEMG!


----------



## MIALIAS

i wrote elsewhere but not here...

I just passed BCV 100pts @ 67 buyer pay mf and closing.


----------



## NvDizz

Passed rofr today okw 53pp 150 banked sept uy submitted 5/16


----------



## Meggysmum

Just passed BLT 125pt $90pp  Mar UY   16points '12 

Been waiting a while to find a smallish BLT Mar UY to add-on so very happy today!


----------



## Dopey Sharon

Got the good news yesterday that Disney passed on our 50 point add on contract to BCV!!!


----------



## mrp4352

Well, we had some issues around our documentation so the offer didn't go to Disney until the 24th.  Would you mind updating my offer?



mrp4352 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We submitted Monday 5/14 for HHI, 225 points, $49, June use year with all 225 points coming 6/1/12, buyer pays closing and MF.
> 
> Wish us pixie dust!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Not mentioned on this board, but I have now seen a* SSR 160 pt*. contract *pass ROFR at $46/pt*. Could we be starting to see the $50 barrier be broken? (I'm talking about WDW resorts, not VB or HHI).


----------



## gatorgirl02

Wow, sounds like there are a lot of happy people after the latest round of ROFR's! Congrats to you all on becoming DVC members!


----------



## cpfd910

In 3 to 4 weeks the booking race will be on


----------



## Joey7295

I have two 250 pt BWV contracts sent to ROFR.  Each is identical.

Dec 11-250, Dec 12-250  $53/pt Buyer and Seller Split MFs and closing

Sent to ROFR on 6/6


----------



## Joey7295

210 pts Oct UY  $52/pt, Buyer pays closing, Split MFs

Oct 11-210, Oct 12-420, Oct 13-210

Sent to ROFR 6/6


----------



## JaimeA

Joey7295 said:


> I have two 250 pt BWV contracts sent to ROFR.  Each is identical.
> 
> Dec 11-250, Dec 12-250  $53/pt Buyer and Seller Split MFs and closing
> 
> Sent to ROFR on 6/6



Good Luck, looks like a good deal!!


----------



## ELMC

Joey7295 said:


> I have two 250 pt BWV contracts sent to ROFR.  Each is identical.
> 
> Dec 11-250, Dec 12-250  $53/pt Buyer and Seller Split MFs and closing
> 
> Sent to ROFR on 6/6



Nicely done.  I saw three identical contracts show up on the same day and was wondering if someone was going to make a play for all of them.  Looks like you snagged two!


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Nicely done.  I saw three identical contracts show up on the same day and was wondering if someone was going to make a play for all of them.  Looks like you snagged two!



I had put in an offer for a three, but one sold right away and then was out bid on the other two.


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> I have two 250 pt BWV contracts sent to ROFR.  Each is identical.
> 
> Dec 11-250, Dec 12-250  $53/pt Buyer and Seller Split MFs and closing
> 
> Sent to ROFR on 6/6



Nice ones, good luck with ROFR.

Went back and looked at my notes and your price was the offer that out bid me.  Congratulations and I don't think it will have any problems passing.

Oh, I passed not because I thought that your offer was too higher, but because I already had 3 BWV contracts at Disney and ROFR for pretty much the same price and was only going for more if I could get a really good deal.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> 210 pts Oct UY  $52/pt, Buyer pays closing, Split MFs
> 
> Oct 11-210, Oct 12-420, Oct 13-210
> 
> Sent to ROFR 6/6



Just got word today that Disney has exercised ROFR.  Another OKW bought back by Disney


----------



## princessaloha

Joey7295 said:


> Just got word today that Disney has exercised ROFR.  Another OKW bought back by Disney



Wow!  Only 6 days for ROFR?  Am I reading that correctly? Did Disney at least buy you a dinner or a drink before ROFRing you so quickly?   Just kidding...Sorry about the loss.  The silver lining is that you didn't have to wait the entire 30 days.  I hope you find another great contract soon!


----------



## Joey7295

They wasted no time buying that one back


----------



## AllieV

princessaloha said:


> The silver lining is that you didn't have to wait the entire 30 days.



 I think the second silver lining is that he had 3 nice contracts submitted the same day and they only took 1.  I think that bodes well for his bwv contracts.


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> Just got word today that Disney has exercised ROFR.  Another OKW bought back by Disney



Bummer cause that was an excellent deal, at least you found out really fast.


----------



## gatorgirl02

Joey7295 said:


> Just got word today that Disney has exercised ROFR.  Another OKW bought back by Disney



Good grief that was fast! So sorry to hear that , but hopefully you can find another good deal. I'm sure Doug can sympathize with you... However, this definitely gives fuel to the fire that the monkey strikes hard early on if it's something he wants/too good of a deal.

Good luck on your other two deals though.


----------



## ELMC

I think that the speed of this ROFR say something about DVD's buyback "plan" on OKW.  It's almost as if the decision was made before the contract even got to them.


----------



## princessaloha

alliev said:


> actually, i think the silver lining is that he had 3 nice contracts submitted the same day and they only took 1.  I think that bodes well for his bwv contracts.



ita!


----------



## Joey7295

It was my 3rd OKW contract that was bought back by Disney.


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> It was my 3rd OKW contract that was bought back by Disney.



After I had 4 OKW contract lost through ROFR I gave up and ended up buying at other resorts.  

Although early this morning I did place an offer on 2 different OKW contracts.  I thought maybe there was a slim chance of them passing given some contracts at $48 and $52 had made it through, but now you've depressed me again. 

I prefer to image that the OKW contracts being take back with ROFR are just because there are people on the waiting list for those months and that eventually the month on my contract won't have anyone on the waiting list and it will slip past.  What I need is about 4-5 OKW contracts all with the same UY, get accepted offers on all of them and have them submitted to ROFR all at once.  I figure then 1-2 will get through.

So if anyone is out there with lots of OKW points that they want to sell cheap, let me know so I can test out this theory


----------



## uriel12

uriel12 said:


> Beach Club Villas 300 points Oct UY - $60/PP
> 300 points - 2011 and 300 points - 2012
> Seller pays closing and MF
> Sent to Disney today - 6/6/12
> Fidelity - Sharon
> (here's the deal. the 2011 points cannot be banked because the MF have not been paid.  The points will expire 9/30, the possiblity is there that the contract may only come with 300 depending on when it closes)



Got the news yesterday.  Disney took another one.
Found out in 8 days.  I'm not entirely surprised about this one, but was hoping...


----------



## Nigel8600

Ok, our contract came back from the seller this morning, now submitted to ROFR

150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays  12 mf (sub 6/15)


----------



## AllieV

uriel12 said:


> Got the news yesterday.  Disney took another one.
> Found out in 8 days.  I'm not entirely surprised about this one, but was hoping...



That's three of yours they've taken, right?


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> Got the news yesterday.  Disney took another one.
> Found out in 8 days.  I'm not entirely surprised about this one, but was hoping...



Sorry to hear that, that would have been an awesome deal.


----------



## cpfd910

uriel12 said:


> Got the news yesterday.  Disney took another one.
> Found out in 8 days.  I'm not entirely surprised about this one, but was hoping...



I bet you would have got that one if no banked points and points not available to the following UY


----------



## ELMC

uriel12 said:


> Got the news yesterday.  Disney took another one.
> Found out in 8 days.  I'm not entirely surprised about this one, but was hoping...



Sorry to hear that.  I'm sure you saw it coming, especially with my $60 triple loaded BCV getting snagged a week before.


----------



## gatorgirl02

uriel12 said:


> Got the news yesterday.  Disney took another one.
> Found out in 8 days.  I'm not entirely surprised about this one, but was hoping...



Sorry, that's a bummer because that was a killer deal.  But as I said before, the monkey definitely knows what it wants and at least its not making you wait to find out.


----------



## gatorgirl02

Nigel8600 said:


> Ok, our contract came back from the seller this morning, now submitted to ROFR
> 
> 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays  12 mf (sub 6/15)



Good luck Nigel.  Hopefully the monkey won't be bothered with your contract since he is clearly very busy buying the OKW and BC/BWV contracts.


----------



## cz4ever

Nigel8600 said:


> Ok, our contract came back from the seller this morning, now submitted to ROFR
> 
> 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays  12 mf (sub 6/15)



Good luck, Nigel, although that sounds sweet enough that The Man (tm) may dive in.  Here's hoping their VWL inventory is already bursting at the seams.


----------



## cz4ever

ELMC said:


> I think that the speed of this ROFR say something about DVD's buyback "plan" on OKW.  It's almost as if the decision was made before the contract even got to them.



I would think that they don't actually ponder each case independently, but instead have a target adjusted-dollar-per-point for each resort based on how much inventory they have for it and how fast they typically sell through that inventory.  By adjusted-dollar-per-point I mean something like what Doug (and perhaps others) have posted where you take into account the number of prior/current/next year points that are included and who is responsible for the closing costs and current year MF.

Then again, if they were that organized, it should only take a day or two for them to decide, so maybe they really do get together in a smoky room to debate each case.


----------



## Shazzasmd

Good luck Nigel.  Our VWL contract is similar, but $7 a point higher - in for ROFR decision now.


----------



## fmer55

ELMC said:


> I think that the speed of this ROFR say something about DVD's buyback "plan" on OKW.  It's almost as if the decision was made before the contract even got to them.



Don't know about that, there were a couple of contracts that passed early in the week. This particular contract was loaded for bear though.

Sorry to the buyer


----------



## Nigel8600

gatorgirl02 said:


> Good luck Nigel.  Hopefully the monkey won't be bothered with your contract since he is clearly very busy buying the OKW and BC/BWV contracts.





cz4ever said:


> Good luck, Nigel, although that sounds sweet enough that The Man (tm) may dive in.  Here's hoping their VWL inventory is already bursting at the seams.





Shazzasmd said:


> Good luck Nigel.  Our VWL contract is similar, but $7 a point higher - in for ROFR decision now.



Really? You guys think my deals that good? I thought I didn't get that great a deal. I was looking at march-may rofr passings for VWL and they averaged $56 PP. I am hoping due to 2042 expiry and stuff that passed rofr for cheaper. 

I would post a link to the PDF file I am using as proof, but I don't want to get another posting violation penalty for mentioning another resale company. 

The first post in this thread, that's up to date right? Even VWL sales there are better than what I got. All hail the monkey lol

NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50--------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35----- 50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35----- 100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)


----------



## Shazzasmd

Nigel - I also saw a string of VWL offers earlier in the year and the end of last year that were in the $50s, but it just seemed there have not been many contracts available in the last couple of months.

So, yeah, I'd say you got a good deal.  But hopefully there is precedent that it will go through, as your statistics show.  I did see where one VWL contract was ROFR'd recently.


----------



## Nigel8600

Hi Sharon, thx for the info. Do you remember the details of that rofr? I would hate to lose this AND I would really be chocked at Disney cause April is my use yr and very hard to find. 

By the way, what does Disney do with all these rofr's? It's not like they have a resale website do they? Maybe they sell them to existing home resort owners? How do they set prices for that if they do?


----------



## catpainter

Hi, this is my first time posting on this board, but have been watching for a while.  We are anxiously waiting on our contract for BLT, 210 pts at $85 per point, all 2012 points.  Seller pays all MF except for $150 which we pay, buyer pays closing costs.  Was sent to ROFR on June 1st ... 2 weeks today.  We really hope it goes through, especially if BLT is sold out now (?).  Grandkids Love the contemporary, and we like it being walking distance from MK.  Went to WDW for our honeymoon the 1st year it opened, and can't even count the times since! This is our first contract .. Been considering it since 2004 and finally took the plunge...Wish us luck!


----------



## DizBub

Good Luck and Welcome!!!


----------



## Shazzasmd

Nigel8600 said:


> Hi Sharon, thx for the info. Do you remember the details of that rofr? I would hate to lose this AND I would really be chocked at Disney cause April is my use yr and very hard to find.
> 
> By the way, what does Disney do with all these rofr's? It's not like they have a resale website do they? Maybe they sell them to existing home resort owners? How do they set prices for that if they do?




This is the post where I saw that a 100 pt VWL contract was ROFR'd in May.  Unfortunately, no details other than the pts.

I'm new to this, so don't know what Disney does with the contracts.  From what I've read, speculation seems to be that at least some may be purchased because they have someone wanting to buy a specific contract.

Good Luck - I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## Missyrose

Nigel8600 said:


> By the way, what does Disney do with all these rofr's? It's not like they have a resale website do they? Maybe they sell them to existing home resort owners? How do they set prices for that if they do?



Disney can take contracts it acquires via ROFR (as well as contracts they get back via foreclosure, etc.) and sell them as new contracts. The sold-out resorts sell in the neighborhood of $115 per point. AKV is going for $135 and BLT was just increased to $165 per point.

Disney is in the business of making money, never forget that.


----------



## uriel12

AllieV said:


> That's three of yours they've taken, right?



That's 4 takeaways.  2 Hilton Heads, 1 VB, and 1 BCV.


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> That's 4 takeaways.  2 Hilton Heads, 1 VB, and 1 BCV.



Hey, we're racing neck and neck! This is one race i'd be happy not to win. 

 I've got 4 contracts at ROFR right now (2 BWV and 2 SSR) and should hear next week on one of them. Hopefully I don't take lead here


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I am starting to come to a new theory. I am thnking only stripped contracts may get through low. The buyer can always ask the seller to pay MF's on those years with no points. That makes those offers pretty good and would get by ROFR.


----------



## ELMC

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am starting to come to a new theory. I am thnking only stripped contracts may get through low. The buyer can always ask the seller to pay MF's on those years with no points. That makes those offers pretty good and would get by ROFR.



I'm not so sure about that, and I definitely don't think I would start recommending buying stripped contracts in order to pass ROFR.  Yes, contracts get taken by ROFR.  But it's a small percentage and there are plenty of loaded contracts for low per point cost that make it through.  I think we tend to fixate on the contracts that get taken because they are the most controversial, but it's still a small percentage of total resales.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

ELMC said:


> I'm not so sure about that, and I definitely don't think I would start recommending buying stripped contracts in order to pass ROFR.  Yes, contracts get taken by ROFR.  But it's a small percentage and there are plenty of loaded contracts for low per point cost that make it through.  I think we tend to fixate on the contracts that get taken because they are the most controversial, but it's still a small percentage of total resales.



Well I think that depends on the price. It looks like nothing is getting bye below $50/pt. for WDW contracts. If you pay no MF'S on a stripped contract your really not losing anything. If the price is low enough, that's your savings. I think it's a good strategy if you don't need to use points right away. Haven't seen any stripped contracts bought back.


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> I'm not so sure about that, and I definitely don't think I would start recommending buying stripped contracts in order to pass ROFR.  Yes, contracts get taken by ROFR.  But it's a small percentage and there are plenty of loaded contracts for low per point cost that make it through.  I think we tend to fixate on the contracts that get taken because they are the most controversial, but it's still a small percentage of total resales.



I personally would never pay more just to "hope" something passes ROFR, but I understand why someone might on the "slim" chance that improves their odds of passing ROFR.

Disney buys back contracts to (1) sell them to people on a waiting list who want that year or (2) to have increase their inventory for that resort because they know they will sell it fairly quickly.

Disney never buys back contract to set a floor for prices.

Now if you really want to improve your odds, wait under you see a few people posting that they are off to ROFR for the same resort and then buy the same resort & UY for $1/point more and get your offer in for ROFR quick.  Then if Disney needs that resort & UY, then the  people ahead of you will hopefully clear a path for you.


----------



## ajasmom

New to this we will be trying to get this thru ROFR
SS  Aug  150 61/pt 95 points on 8/1/12 and 150 points coming on 8/1/13.


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Now if you really want to improve your odds, wait under you see a few people posting that they are off to ROFR for the same resort and then buy the same resort & UY for $1/point more and get your offer in for ROFR quick.  Then if Disney needs that resort & UY, then the  people ahead of you will hopefully clear a path for you.



I tried this with you and my OKW contract.  They took it anyway.  



ajasmom said:


> New to this we will be trying to get this thru ROFR
> SS  Aug  150 61/pt 95 points on 8/1/12 and 150 points coming on 8/1/13.



You should have no problem.  Enjoy your wait.


----------



## Joey7295

ajasmom said:


> New to this we will be trying to get this thru ROFR
> SS  Aug  150 61/pt 95 points on 8/1/12 and 150 points coming on 8/1/13.



I also think that you will definately pass.


----------



## Donald is #1

sunshinehighway, thanks for the update! 

DougEMG, ELMC, JaimeA, Joey7295, uriel12, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

australiankaren, Bellabully, Caoilinnsmom, flyguy1950, carrotf, scooby9932, cfw213, soontobeweb07, mblue, cpfd910, princessaloha, bamor, uriel12, MIALIAS, NvDizz, Meggysmum, Dopey Sharon, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

rhc, MarlaSingersLaundry,DougEMG, gatorgirl02, hoosiermike, DizBub, Marsh0013, fmer55, Joey7295, Nigel8600, ajasmom, good luck with your contracts! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
*mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts*
*MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)*
*Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)*




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)[/B]
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
*Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
*Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)*
*soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
*uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
*flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)*
*carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65*
*scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)*
*princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 230 pts, buyer pays closing*
*princessaloha-------  52 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing*
*bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)*
*NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)*


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
*cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity*
*cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyre pays mf (passed 4/18)
*australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity ]momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
*Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)
*ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)*
*uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller payd closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
*DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)*
*JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)*
*Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)*

 


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity





*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)
*MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22)*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
*rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf*
*DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5)*



*WAITING - BLT:*




*WAITING - BWV:*
DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21) member
*DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1)*
*Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6)*
*Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6)*
*Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14)



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
*fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12) Fidelity*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
*DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30)*
*DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 198 '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1)*
*ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*
*hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf*
*Nigel8600------ 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 12 mf (sub 6/15)  *


----------



## minnime

I was notified Tuesday that my contract submitted 5/15 for Bw passed ROFR.
160 Points Feb UY at $57.  All 12/13 points.  Buyer pays closing seller pays MF.  This was thru Rachel at Fidelity.


----------



## Missyrose

minnime said:


> I was notified Tuesday that my contract submitted 5/15 for Bw passed ROFR.
> 160 Points Feb UY at $57.  All 12/13 points.  Buyer pays closing seller pays MF.  This was thru Rachel at Fidelity.



Congratulations! Way to go on snagging a BWV contract, there aren't many to be had right now.


----------



## AJA

minnime said:


> I was notified Tuesday that my contract submitted 5/15 for Bw passed ROFR.
> 160 Points Feb UY at $57.  All 12/13 points.  Buyer pays closing seller pays MF.  This was thru Rachel at Fidelity.



That is a great contract!! Congrats on passing. 

We're waiting on ROFR right now for a BCV contract, if for some reason it doesn't pass I'll be searching for BWV.


----------



## alice99

AJA said:


> That is a great contract!! Congrats on passing.
> 
> We're waiting on ROFR right now for a BCV contract, if for some reason it doesn't pass I'll be searching for BWV.


I agree

Wow! That is a great contract/great price.

Congratulations !


----------



## bdoleary

minnime said:


> I was notified Tuesday that my contract submitted 5/15 for Bw passed ROFR.
> 160 Points Feb UY at $57.  All 12/13 points.  Buyer pays closing seller pays MF.  This was thru Rachel at Fidelity.



Congratulations - that's great news and a good deal!!


----------



## Nigel8600

You know what? 

THANK-YOU!!!!! For all the hard work you do on here* Donald is #1.* It must take a lot of personal time to filter through all these posts and keep this continuously up to date.

Great Job!!!!  




Donald is #1 said:


> Nigel8600, good luck with your contracts!


----------



## cpfd910

congrats to you    my contract passed ROFR 200 SSR on June 12th closing documents will be in my email on tuesday should have points loaded by the 1st week of july


----------



## Patricksp

We just submitted (Monday) for SSR 250 at 55 mf paid by seller March use year.


----------



## cz4ever

minnime said:


> I was notified Tuesday that my contract submitted 5/15 for Bw passed ROFR.
> 160 Points Feb UY at $57.  All 12/13 points.  Buyer pays closing seller pays MF.  This was thru Rachel at Fidelity.



Congrats!  Nice BWV contract, especially given recent behavior by the ROFR monkey.


----------



## princessaloha

Mahalo Donald is #1!  We all appreciate your updates.

FYI: My contracts were 25 OKW and 230 OKW.  Thank you!

princessaloha------- 25 OKW (Aug) $48, (230 pts, No banked pts on this one buyer pays closing No closing cost)
princessaloha-------( 52 230 ) OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing


----------



## rhc

minnime said:


> I was notified Tuesday that my contract submitted 5/15 for Bw passed ROFR.
> 160 Points Feb UY at $57.  All 12/13 points.  Buyer pays closing seller pays MF.  This was thru Rachel at Fidelity.



Congrats! I'm waiting on a BCV contract that was submitted 5/22 - so, should hopefully hear in the next couple days..


----------



## DougEMG

minnime said:


> I was notified Tuesday that my contract submitted 5/15 for Bw passed ROFR.
> 160 Points Feb UY at $57.  All 12/13 points.  Buyer pays closing seller pays MF.  This was thru Rachel at Fidelity.



Congradulations 

I'm hoping to hear this week about my BWV contract that went in on 5/21.  Maybe tomorrow if I'm lucky.


----------



## sasmmb

minnime said:


> I was notified Tuesday that my contract submitted 5/15 for Bw passed ROFR.
> 160 Points Feb UY at $57. All 12/13 points. Buyer pays closing seller pays MF. This was thru Rachel at Fidelity.


 
Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## permavac

sasmmb said:


> Congrats! That's awesome!



sasmmb - OT but now your BWV contract says "BLT" under the ROFR update   I wonder if this thread can predict where you want to buy next...?  

Terri


----------



## DougEMG

Just found out today that we passed ROFR, submitted May 21.

BWV 270 points AUG UY, comes with 256 2011 points (that are banked) and 270 2012 points.  

Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing + split MF


----------



## rhc

Congrats Doug!

We found out this morning that we passed ROFR as well. Submitted 5/22

BCV (Feb) 270 points @ $63/point, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf

edit:
Our first purchase into DVC.. so excited right now and just want to hurry to closing and booking..


----------



## DougEMG

rhc said:


> We found out this morning that we passed ROFR as well. Submitted 5/22
> 
> BCV (Feb) 270 points @ $63/point, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf
> 
> edit:
> Our first purchase into DVC.. so excited right now and just want to hurry to closing and booking..



Excellent deal on BCV.  I've been trying to get a BCV contract but have not had any luck yet.  Either the contracts have already sold or the seller has been firm on their price.  I'd love to try out the SAB pool.

Enjoy your BCV points


----------



## DougEMG

DougEMG said:


> Just found out today that we passed ROFR, submitted May 21.
> 
> BWV 270 points AUG UY, comes with 256 2011 points (that are banked) and 270 2012 points.
> 
> Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing + split MF



Forgot to include that the contract also included 270 points that expire July, 31, 2012.  I'd forgotten because I wasn't expecting this to go through in time so hadn't bothered to include the points in my spreadsheet.

If they get added to my membership in time, I'll let them go real cheap.


----------



## princessaloha

CONGRATULATIONS rhc and Doug!

Doug, I think you've plum tuckered out that monkey   So what are you up to now...11 1/2 month stays at WDW? lol


----------



## cpfd910

this is going fast passed ROFR on June 12th closing documents today June 19th Check in the mail today                         now how long for points to load


----------



## DougEMG

cpfd910 said:


> this is going fast passed ROFR on June 12th closing documents today June 19th Check in the mail today                         now how long for points to load



I've had anywhere from 4 days to 2 weeks.  I end up checking every day to see if the points are loaded into my membership.


----------



## DougEMG

princessaloha said:


> CONGRATULATIONS rhc and Doug!
> 
> Doug, I think you've plum tuckered out that monkey   So what are you up to now...11 1/2 month stays at WDW? lol



Have a 2 week trip booked for Dec 9-24 and another 2 week trip booked Mar 16-31 and am currently planning a trip for Aug 11 - Sept 01 for 2013.

The rest of the points I'm renting out till I retire and then I'll hopefully spend 2 months a yer at WDW.


----------



## cpfd910

Thank You I am on looking to book AKV for middle of September. I have 164 points to use by Nov 30th. I have the plane flight but waiting to make reservations for the room


----------



## princessaloha

That's awesome Doug!

Congratulations cpfd910!  You'll be booking a trip any day now!


----------



## AllieV

DougEMG said:


> Just found out today that we passed ROFR, submitted May 21.
> 
> BWV 270 points AUG UY, comes with 256 2011 points (that are banked) and 270 2012 points.
> 
> Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing + split MF



huh.  well we had the same broker and submitted on the same day.  Now I'm wondering if my contract got ROFRd and they forgot to tell me.  They haven't taken the deposit.

p.s.  Great buy, good job


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Have a 2 week trip booked for Dec 9-24 and another 2 week trip booked Mar 16-31 and am currently planning a trip for Aug 11 - Sept 01 for 2013.
> 
> The rest of the points I'm renting out till I retire and then I'll hopefully spend 2 months a yer at WDW.



Congrats again doug.....where are you staying for the march trip? we will be at OKW mar 24-29, would love to grab a "soda" and a chat


----------



## DougEMG

fmer55 said:


> Congrats again doug.....where are you staying for the march trip? we will be at OKW mar 24-29, would love to grab a "soda" and a chat



We're going to be at the BWV from Mar 16-31.  Soda and a chat sounds good.


----------



## princessaloha

AllieV said:


> huh.  well we had the same broker and submitted on the same day.  Now I'm wondering if my contract got ROFRd and they forgot to tell me.  They haven't taken the deposit.
> 
> p.s.  Great buy, good job



Call them AllieV!  The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## DougEMG

AllieV said:


> huh.  well we had the same broker and submitted on the same day.  Now I'm wondering if my contract got ROFRd and they forgot to tell me.  They haven't taken the deposit.



Hi Allie,

What confuses me is that the closing company haven't taken a deposit.  For every single one of my purchases the closing company has taken the deposit as soon as I've sent in the signed offer. 

You should double check with your broker what is going on.  Hope there hasn't been some kind of mixup with your offer.

Good luck.


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Hi Allie,
> 
> What confuses me is that the closing company haven't taken a deposit.  For every single one of my purchases the closing company has taken the deposit as soon as I've sent in the signed offer.
> 
> You should double check with your broker what is going on.  Hope there hasn't been some kind of mixup with your offer.
> 
> Good luck.



Oddly enough on my first contract the deposit was taken within 3 days, the one i am in ROFR with now still hasn't charged the deposit. Both contracts through fidelity but this one has a different title company than the first

Or maybe it is because it is an OKW contract and they fully expect it to be taken


----------



## DougEMG

fmer55 said:


> Oddly enough on my first contract the deposit was taken within 3 days, the one i am in ROFR with now still hasn't charged the deposit. Both contracts through fidelity but this one has a different title company than the first
> 
> Or maybe it is because it is an OKW contract and they fully expect it to be taken



Interesting.

Looking back, all my contracts lately have been through "First American Title Insurance Company".


----------



## AllieV

DougEMG said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Looking back, all my contracts lately have been through "First American Title Insurance Company".


Same broker, but mine is Timeshare Title and More.  Someone on my other thread said they had the same title company and they were charged 3 days after they passed ROFR, not before.  But having heard nothing today, I'm wondering if someone dropped the ball somewhere.  I can't call till later today.


----------



## fmer55

AllieV said:


> Same broker, but mine is Timeshare Title and More.  Someone on my other thread said they had the same title company and they were charged 3 days after they passed ROFR, not before.  But having heard nothing today, I'm wondering if someone dropped the ball somewhere.  I can't call till later today.



Yup, just looked back at my 2 contracts, first one was with First American and they took the deposit immediately, i know specifically because i also used my bank card and was debited in days. 
.
Second contract is with Timeshare Title and More and they have not charged my card at the 8 day mark. I also seem to remember someone else with this issue with TT&M, permavac i believe.

I wouldn't worry too much about it, just seems to be their procedure.


----------



## gatorgirl02

fmer55 said:


> Yup, just looked back at my 2 contracts, first one was with First American and they took the deposit immediately, i know specifically because i also used my bank card and was debited in days.
> .
> Second contract is with Timeshare Title and More and they have not charged my card at the 8 day mark. I also seem to remember someone else with this issue with TT&M, permavac i believe.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it, just seems to be their procedure.



I used TT&M and they didn't take the deposit from my credit card until 2-3 days after the contract passed ROFR, so I wouldn't stress on that side. But I wouldn't hesitate to call your broker to ask about the contract. Rachel at Fidelity knows me by name


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> Just found out today that we passed ROFR, submitted May 21.
> 
> BWV 270 points AUG UY, comes with 256 2011 points (that are banked) and 270 2012 points.
> 
> Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing + split MF



Wohoo Doug! Congrats on getting one passed the monkey!


----------



## vwl mom

Hi All!  I just wanted to give a big thanks to everyone for the great info I was able to come up with on here while looking to add-on.

I just received an email from Sharon at Fidelity that we passed RoFR.  It was submitted on May 23.

VWL Sept UY, comes with 150 2010 banked points (need to use by Aug 31), 150 2011 banked points, and 150 2012 points.

Price $55/point, buyer pays closing, split MF.


----------



## princessaloha

vwl mom said:


> Hi All!  I just wanted to give a big thanks to everyone for the great info I was able to come up with on here while looking to add-on.
> 
> I just received an email from Sharon at Fidelity that we passed RoFR.  It was submitted on May 23.
> 
> VWL Sept UY, comes with 150 2010 banked points (need to use by Aug 31), 150 2011 banked points, and 150 2012 points.
> 
> Price $55/point, buyer pays closing, split MF.



CONGRATULATIONS! Great Price and enviable location!


----------



## fmer55

vwl mom said:


> Hi All!  I just wanted to give a big thanks to everyone for the great info I was able to come up with on here while looking to add-on.
> 
> I just received an email from Sharon at Fidelity that we passed RoFR.  It was submitted on May 23.
> 
> VWL Sept UY, comes with 150 2010 banked points (need to use by Aug 31), 150 2011 banked points, and 150 2012 points.
> 
> Price $55/point, buyer pays closing, split MF.



very, very nice contract


----------



## AllieV

Notified today:  100 VB points, Aug, 200 points coming in aug (100 banked '11, 100 '12), buyer pays closing, buyer/seller split '12 dues.  $33.50 per point.  Fidelity.  
Edit:  Subbed 5/21, notified 6/19, 30 days.


----------



## Acorn7

Congrats!


----------



## DougEMG

AllieV said:


> Notified today:  100 VB points, Aug, 200 points coming in aug (100 banked '11, 100 '12), buyer pays closing, buyer/seller split '12 dues.  $33.50 per point.  Fidelity.
> Edit:  Subbed 5/21, notified 6/19, 30 days.



Congradulations Allie, with those banked points it works out to a very nice price


----------



## permavac

AllieV said:


> Notified today:  100 VB points, Aug, 200 points coming in aug (100 banked '11, 100 '12), buyer pays closing, buyer/seller split '12 dues.  $33.50 per point.  Fidelity.
> Edit:  Subbed 5/21, notified 6/19, 30 days.



Wow!  Nice deal!  Big news to hear what you finally ended up with  Congrats on ROFR and hope your closing goes quicker than mine!  And yes, that was me fmer55 - I used Timeshare Title & More and wasn't charged until 2 or 3 days after passing ROFR so no worries.

Terri


----------



## Missyrose

It's true, add-onitis is real and there is only one cure, MORE POINTS! Contract was just sent to Disney for ROFR:

BLT, 80 points, June UY. 120 2012 points, all points going forward. $90 per point and seller pays closing and MFs.


----------



## AJA

Congrats to all those who passed ROFR today!


----------



## princesscinderella

Missyrose said:


> It's true, add-onitis is real and there is only one cure, MORE POINTS! Contract was just sent to Disney for ROFR:
> 
> BLT, 80 points, June UY. 120 2012 points, all points going forward. $90 per point and seller pays closing and MFs.



Congrats to all who passed ROFR today.  Missyrose congrats on your addition.  I have add-onitis too but my hubby only wants VGF when they go on sale, the wait for these to go on sale is going to drive me crazy.  I like BLT and would be happy for points there plus all the banked points you are getting is great!


----------



## Donald is #1

minnieme, DougEMG, rhc, vwl mom, AllieV, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Patricksp, Missyrose, good luck with your contracts! 

princessaloha, thanks for the update! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts
MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)
Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)
*rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)*




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)[/B]
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)
*minnieme--------- 160 BWV (Feb) $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12) Fidelity*
*DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)
carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65
scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)
princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 25 pts, buyer pays closing
princessaloha-------  230 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing
bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyre pays mf (passed 4/18)
australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46
*AllieV------- 100 VB (Aug) $33.5, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity ]momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)
*vwl mom------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)
ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)
uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller payd closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)
JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)
Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)
 


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity





*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)
MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5)



*WAITING - BLT:*
Missyrose-------  80 BLT (Jun) $90, 120 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/19)


*WAITING - BWV:*
DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1)
Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14)



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12) Fidelity


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30)
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 198 '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1)
ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts
*Patricksp-------- 250 SSR (Mar) $55 (sub 6/18)*


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
Nigel8600------ 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 12 mf (sub 6/15)


----------



## Donald is #1

Nigel8600 said:


> You know what?
> 
> THANK-YOU!!!!! For all the hard work you do on here* Donald is #1.* It must take a lot of personal time to filter through all these posts and keep this continuously up to date.
> 
> Great Job!!!!



Thank you!!



princessaloha said:


> Mahalo Donald is #1!  We all appreciate your updates.
> 
> FYI: My contracts were 25 OKW and 230 OKW.  Thank you!
> 
> princessaloha------- 25 OKW (Aug) $48, (230 pts, No banked pts on this one buyer pays closing No closing cost)
> princessaloha-------( 52 230 ) OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing



Did I get it right this time?  I'll admit, I am still a little confused with them.


----------



## fmer55

Donald is #1 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did I get it right this time?  I'll admit, I am still a little confused with them.



Every time i see this thread updated i think, "geez, what a good guy this Donald is #1 is," this thread is so helpful.

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## princessaloha

Donald is #1 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did I get it right this time?  I'll admit, I am still a little confused with them.



LOL!  It was an odd situation.  Two contracts for one closing price.  One for 25 pts and one for 230 pts for a total of 255 pts.  $48 per point.  52 pts banked for 2011 on the 230 pointer.  All points on both contracts going forward.  

Sorry about the confusion.  Again, thank you for all the updates.  Have no idea how you do it but glad you're able to make heads and tails out of everyone's notes 

ETA: the update is perfect!


----------



## ELMC

fmer55 said:


> Every time i see this thread updated i think, "geez, what a good guy this Donald is #1 is," this thread is so helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



Agreed.  I would say that this thread and specifically Donald is #1's posts are the single greatest influence in my getting the deals that I have in the past.  Thank you for your time and dedication, Donald is #1.


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Agreed.  I would say that this thread and specifically Donald is #1's posts are the single greatest influence in my getting the deals that I have in the past.  Thank you for your time and dedication, Donald is #1.



I second that.  I use this thread all the time to figure out what to bid.


----------



## mrp4352

We passed!!  WooHoo!!  Our actual submit date ended up being 5/24 and we got the good news today!



mrp4352 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We submitted Monday 5/14 for HHI, 225 points, $49, June use year with all 225 points coming 6/1/12, buyer pays closing and MF.
> 
> Wish us pixie dust!!


----------



## cz4ever

Thanks, Donald!  This thread is a heckuva useful resource!

And congrats Michelle on passing ROFR!  You beat da monkey!


----------



## cloudnut220

I just got word that we passed ROFR on our AKV add on, so I want to share our info!  I was nervous I would jinx myself if I shared before we passed! 

cloudnut220----- 100 AKV (Oct) $69, 54 '12 pts, all points thereafter buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)


----------



## ercrbc

Our BWV contract passed ROFR yesterday (we are selling). We submitted on 5/21.  Details:  175pts at BWV (Oct UY), 95 2012 pts, 110 2013 pts, $60/pt buyer pays closing.

I am hoping to pass ROFR on a HHI contract now, fingers crossed all goes smoothly and we can get a reservation for Summer 2013!


----------



## gatorgirl02

vwl mom said:


> Hi All!  I just wanted to give a big thanks to everyone for the great info I was able to come up with on here while looking to add-on.
> 
> I just received an email from Sharon at Fidelity that we passed RoFR.  It was submitted on May 23.
> 
> VWL Sept UY, comes with 150 2010 banked points (need to use by Aug 31), 150 2011 banked points, and 150 2012 points.
> 
> Price $55/point, buyer pays closing, split MF.



Congrats on getting through ROFR. I should hopefully hear on my VWL next week, and then we could be neighbors . Great deal by the way!


----------



## gatorgirl02

Missyrose said:


> It's true, add-onitis is real and there is only one cure, MORE POINTS! Contract was just sent to Disney for ROFR:
> 
> BLT, 80 points, June UY. 120 2012 points, all points going forward. $90 per point and seller pays closing and MFs.



Good luck Missy! Sounds like a great contract


----------



## hoosiermike

cloudnut220 said:


> I just got word that we passed ROFR on our AKV add on, so I want to share our info!  I was nervous I would jinx myself if I shared before we passed!
> 
> cloudnut220----- 100 AKV (Oct) $69, 54 '12 pts, all points thereafter buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)



Congratulations on passing ROFR! I'm hoping to join the "Passed ROFR" club next week on my VWL contract.


----------



## hoosiermike

gatorgirl02 said:


> Congrats on getting through ROFR. I should hopefully hear on my VWL next week, and then we could be neighbors . Great deal by the way!



Hey gatorgirl02, do you think we will hear back at the same time on our VWL contracts? I have a feeling these last few days before the ROFR period passes will crawl by.


----------



## Missyrose

gatorgirl02 said:


> Good luck Missy! Sounds like a great contract



Thank you!


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Hi everyone!  I got  super busy with work the past few days and haven't posted that we found out on lucky Tuesday (6/19) that we passed ROFR!  

Details are  225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22).  We used Rachel at Fidelity.  


I am really hoping that we close soon and get the points so I can book a trip in December!!!

Congrats to all that passed!


----------



## vwl mom

Thanks everyone and I totally agree Donald is #1 really is #1 in my book, his list is the best!



gatorgirl02 said:


> Congrats on getting through ROFR. I should hopefully hear on my VWL next week, and then we could be neighbors . Great deal by the way!



Good luck, see you round the neighborhood


----------



## cloudnut220

thanks guys!  This thread was such a big help when I was trying to decide what to offer!


----------



## cpfd910

Almost there Disney notified today of purchase just waiting for points to be loaded Then it's off to AKV mid Sept


----------



## hoosiermike

It's been awfully quiet on this board.  Hopefully everyone is having too much fun this weekend at WDW or at home.


----------



## DizBub

hoosiermike said:


> It's been awfully quiet on this board.  Hopefully everyone is having too much fun this weekend at WDW or at home.



Things will pick up on "ROFR Tuesday".


----------



## DougEMG

hoosiermike said:


> It's been awfully quiet on this board.  Hopefully everyone is having too much fun this weekend at WDW or at home.



I've got 3 contracts I'm hing to hear back on this week...will post something then


----------



## Joey7295

hoosiermike said:


> It's been awfully quiet on this board.  Hopefully everyone is having too much fun this weekend at WDW or at home.



Not much happens on the weekend.  I'm sure it will pick up.


----------



## bulldogbaker

Passed ROFR last Tuesday.  Submitted 5/22.  $59/point 100 points at SSR. 
 
It was an add on for us.  Now we will be able to afford a one-bedroom anytime we go rather than staying in a studio!!!!!


----------



## hoosiermike

bulldogbaker said:


> Passed ROFR last Tuesday.  Submitted 5/22.  $59/point 100 points at SSR.
> 
> It was an add on for us.  Now we will be able to afford a one-bedroom anytime we go rather than staying in a studio!!!!!



Congrats bulldogbaker! Way to pimp up your future vacations.


----------



## hoosiermike

DougEMG said:


> I've got 3 contracts I'm hing to hear back on this week...will post something then



I'm hoping to hear back on my contract tomorrow as well.  I hope this board explodes with lots of happy DVC owners. Sending wishes for good news for all of us waiting for our contracts to pass.


----------



## fers31

Signed contracts on 150 pt Vero Oct UY through Fidelity
300 pts coming on 10/1/12, and 150 on 10/1/13
Asking $44/pt
Offered $30/pt with buyer paying closing. Seller pays maintenance

Sent to ROFR on 6/18

*fingers crossed big time on this one*


----------



## poohbear52

I have been browsing these boards for awhile just bought a contract 
ssr 350 points 48.50 per points seller pays mf  buyer pays closing 
sent to rofr on 5-15 passed 6-12 sent check on 6-22 Thank you to everyone on this board learned everything from reading these boards and paid a lot less because of that knowledge


----------



## cz4ever

poohbear52 said:


> I have been browsing these boards for awhile just bought a contract
> ssr 350 points 48.50 per points seller pays mf  buyer pays closing
> sent to rofr on 5-15 passed 6-12 sent check on 6-22 Thank you to everyone on this board learned everything from reading these boards and paid a lot less because of that knowledge



Congrats, PoohBear.  And welcome!


----------



## cz4ever

fers31 said:


> Signed contracts on 150 pt Vero Oct UY through Fidelity
> 300 pts coming on 10/1/12, and 150 on 10/1/13
> Asking $44/pt
> Offered $30/pt with buyer paying closing. Seller pays maintenance
> 
> Sent to ROFR on 6/18
> 
> *fingers crossed big time on this one*



Good luck with the ROFR monkey!  Haven't seen a lot of VB ROFR action -- hope that trend continues.

Ob distract-a-monkey banana conga line:


----------



## Mom-2-2Princesses

We have a signed contract on 160 points at SSR, Dec UY through Fidelity (Rachel has been wonderful!).  '11 points are banked to '12, so we have 320 points coming in Dec 2012, and another 160 in Dec. 2013.  They were asking $60 pp, and we settled at $51 pp with buyer paying closing, and buyer and seller splitting maintenance.  Sent to ROFR on 6/25.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## DannysMom

Thank you Donald is #1 for maintaining this list.  It is a huge help in trying to figure out a fair market price for resale contracts.  As of today I am officially in my ROFR wait!

Offered $65/pt on a 200 pt BCV contract, Feb UY, 60 banked 2011 pts, all 2012 pts (which we asked seller to bank) and all 2013 pts coming.  Seller pays MF.  Buyer pays closing costs.


----------



## DannysMom

GL mom22p!!  Hopefully in another month we'll both be one step closer to being owners!   We used Rachel at Fidelity too.


----------



## ajasmom

ajasmom said:


> New to this we will be trying to get this thru ROFR
> SS  Aug  150 61/pt 95 points on 8/1/12 and 150 points coming on 8/1/13.



We are now if ROFR.  Hope the wait is not too long.


----------



## fers31

cz4ever said:


> Good luck with the ROFR monkey!  Haven't seen a lot of VB ROFR action -- hope that trend continues.
> 
> Ob distract-a-monkey banana conga line:



The Banana Conga line is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## AllieV

fers31 said:


> Signed contracts on 150 pt Vero Oct UY through Fidelity
> 300 pts coming on 10/1/12, and 150 on 10/1/13
> Asking $44/pt
> Offered $30/pt with buyer paying closing. Seller pays maintenance. Sent to ROFR on 6/18.  *fingers crossed big time on this one*


That was a good price to offer on that many points.  Two were taken by Disney recently at $30 pp but mine went through at $33.50 last week, so maybe they have enough VB.  If they want it, you'll probably hear in just over a week.


----------



## catpainter

Found out this morning Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!

BLT, UY Feb.  210 points, $85/pt.  no banked pts but all 2012 available.  Buyer pays closing and $150 of MF.  asking price was $90.48.  Fidelity RE (Rachel).  Sub 6/1.

Yay!!


----------



## hoosiermike

catpainter said:


> Found out this morning Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!
> 
> BLT, UY Feb.  210 points, $85/pt.  no banked pts but all 2012 available.  Buyer pays closing and $150 of MF.  asking price was $90.48.  Fidelity RE (Rachel).
> 
> Yay!!



Congrats on passing ROFR!


----------



## DougEMG

Passed ROFR today on the following contract.

BWV 300 points UY AUG.

Comes with 530 point on Aug 2012.

Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing.


----------



## DougEMG

Passed ROFR on the following contract:

SSR 200 points DEC UY.

Comes with 92 banked 2010 points, 200 banked 2011 points and 200 2012 points.

Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays half the 2012 MF


----------



## DougEMG

catpainter said:


> Found out this morning Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!
> 
> BLT, UY Feb.  210 points, $85/pt.  no banked pts but all 2012 available.  Buyer pays closing and $150 of MF.  asking price was $90.48.  Fidelity RE (Rachel).
> 
> Yay!!



Congradulations.   That sure beats the direct price


----------



## DougEMG

Mom-2-2Princesses said:


> We have a signed contract on 160 points at SSR, Dec UY through Fidelity (Rachel has been wonderful!).  '11 points are banked to '12, so we have 320 points coming in Dec 2012, and another 160 in Dec. 2013.  They were asking $60 pp, and we settled at $51 pp with buyer paying closing, and buyer and seller splitting maintenance.  Sent to ROFR on 6/25.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



Nice one, don't see any reason why it shouldn't pass


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Passed ROFR on the following contract:
> 
> SSR 200 points DEC UY.
> 
> Comes with 92 banked 2010 points, 200 banked 2011 points and 200 2012 points.
> 
> Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays half the 2012 MF



Nice work doug, 'bout time. If my math is correct, by method 1

38 and change for bwv, and 34 and change for the ssr?

Where is the other BWV?


----------



## fmer55

catpainter said:


> Found out this morning Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!
> 
> BLT, UY Feb.  210 points, $85/pt.  no banked pts but all 2012 available.  Buyer pays closing and $150 of MF.  asking price was $90.48.  Fidelity RE (Rachel).  Sub 6/1.
> 
> Yay!!



Congrats


----------



## catpainter

fmer55 said:


> Nice work doug, 'bout time. If my math is correct, by method 1
> 
> 38 and change for bwv, and 34 and change for the ssr?
> 
> Where is the other BWV?



Silly question ... What is method 1?  Is there a method 2 also?  I am SO out of the LOOP!


----------



## fmer55

catpainter said:


> Silly question ... What is method 1?  Is there a method 2 also?  I am SO out of the LOOP!



 If Doug cares to expound i will let him do so, but i will not be the one to give away his thought process, he is much smarter than me


----------



## DougEMG

catpainter said:


> Silly question ... What is method 1?  Is there a method 2 also?  I am SO out of the LOOP!



When comparing different contracts I use a number of different methods to determine the costs of that contract.  Note this is not value as value is in the wye of the beholder 

I use method 1 when planning on renting out any points that come with the contract.  So the formula I use is:

(($/point*#points + closing costs + any MF) - (rental rate * #points the contract has) ) / #points

I would use method 2 if I planned to use the points myself, then the formula is:

(($/point*#points + closing costs + any MF) - (Annual MF * #points the contract has) ) / #points


where
#points = the size of the contract 
$/point  = the price per point I'm paying
#points the contract has = how many points does the contract come with (ie assuming it is 2012 a contract with 100 2010, 200 2011 and 200 2012 would have 500 points on it)
rental rate = what I think I can rent the points out at.  If the points are good for 5+ months I use $11 (use to use $10), anything less and I reduce the rate)
any MF = if I'm paying anything towards MF in the purchase



There are a couple of other things you can then do like dividing those costs by the number of years left on the contract and then adding in your annual MF to give you what your points are costing you each year.  


So as an example:

BWV 300 points, comes with 530 points on Aug 2012.  Price $54/point + $525 closing. 

Method 1 = ( ($54/point*300 +$525) - (530points * $11/point) ) / 300 points = $36.32/point

Divide that by the number of years left (29) and you get $1.25/point/year.
Add the annual MF to that and you get $6.87/point for what you are currently paying. 


Method 2 = $45.82/point

Divide that by the number of years left (29) and you get $1.58/point/year.
Add the annual MF to that and you get $7.20/point for what you are currently paying. 

So this is just a number of ways to compare different contracts and different resorts on a price bases only. You can see right away though that the killer in the longer run is MF.  What this also does is show how valuable getting points on your contract is without having to pay MF on them.


----------



## hoosiermike

Add my name to the list of those receiving good news.  I passed ROFR today! 

My contract was 150 pts (Aug UY) @ VWL for $53/pt with buyer paying closing costs and splitting MF with seller. Contract purchased through Sharon at Fidelity. 

Happy, happy...joy, joy!

Can't wait to officially join the community of DVC owners.  Thanks again to everyone on this board with all of your helpful and insightful advice and encouraging support.


----------



## fmer55

hoosiermike said:


> Add my name to the list of those receiving good news.  I passed ROFR today!
> 
> My contract was 150 pts (Aug UY) @ VWL for $53/pt with buyer paying closing costs and splitting MF with seller. Contract purchased through Sharon at Fidelity.
> 
> Happy, happy...joy, joy!
> 
> Can't wait to officially join the community of DVC owners.  Thanks again to everyone on this board with all of your helpful and insightful advice and encouraging support.



Congratulations


----------



## cz4ever

hoosiermike said:


> Add my name to the list of those receiving good news.  I passed ROFR today!
> 
> My contract was 150 pts (Aug UY) @ VWL for $53/pt with buyer paying closing costs and splitting MF with seller. Contract purchased through Sharon at Fidelity.
> 
> Happy, happy...joy, joy!
> 
> Can't wait to officially join the community of DVC owners.  Thanks again to everyone on this board with all of your helpful and insightful advice and encouraging support.



Excellent news -- congratulations!


----------



## DizBub

hoosiermike said:


> Add my name to the list of those receiving good news.  I passed ROFR today!
> 
> My contract was 150 pts (Aug UY) @ VWL for $53/pt with buyer paying closing costs and splitting MF with seller. Contract purchased through Sharon at Fidelity.
> 
> Happy, happy...joy, joy!
> 
> Can't wait to officially join the community of DVC owners.  Thanks again to everyone on this board with all of your helpful and insightful advice and encouraging support.



Congratulations!!!  When was it submitted?


----------



## Missyrose

DougEMG said:


> Passed ROFR today on the following contract.
> 
> BWV 300 points UY AUG.
> 
> Comes with 530 point on Aug 2012.
> 
> Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing.





DougEMG said:


> Passed ROFR on the following contract:
> 
> SSR 200 points DEC UY.
> 
> Comes with 92 banked 2010 points, 200 banked 2011 points and 200 2012 points.
> 
> Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing + buyer pays half the 2012 MF



Congrats on both wins Doug!


----------



## garryblueboy

Just heard we passed ROFR  250 points SS March use $56 point Buyer pays fees seller pays Maint   that seemed  the longest wait ever glad its over can start to make plans .


----------



## DizBub

garryblueboy said:


> Just heard we passed ROFR  250 points SS March use $56 point Buyer pays fees seller pays Maint   that seemed  the longest wait ever glad its over can start to make plans .



Congratulations and Welcome!!


----------



## DannysMom

Congrats to all that passed ROFR!!  Doug, your math was making my brain hurt.


----------



## DougEMG

hoosiermike said:


> Add my name to the list of those receiving good news.  I passed ROFR today!
> 
> My contract was 150 pts (Aug UY) @ VWL for $53/pt with buyer paying closing costs and splitting MF with seller. Contract purchased through Sharon at Fidelity.
> 
> Happy, happy...joy, joy!
> 
> Can't wait to officially join the community of DVC owners.  Thanks again to everyone on this board with all of your helpful and insightful advice and encouraging support.







garryblueboy said:


> Just heard we passed ROFR  250 points SS March use $56 point Buyer pays fees seller pays Maint   that seemed  the longest wait ever glad its over can start to make plans .




Congradulations to both of you


----------



## DougEMG

DannysMom said:


> Doug, your math was making my brain hurt.



The non math version is "The more points you get without paying MF on them the better."


----------



## DannysMom

DougEMG said:


> The non math version is "The more points you get without paying MF on them the better."



Ok that I can understand.  So if I get my contract I'll have done pretty well, getting 260 MF-free points.  Although 60 of those will be in a use or lose position, expiring on 1/31/13.


----------



## Shazzasmd

Great deal, hoosiermike!

We also received word we passed ROFR today (submitted 5/28).


VWL 160pts, Dec UY, 24 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 points banked, all pts going forward.  Buyer pays MF and CC.  $65/pt


Not the best VWL deal, but we're happy.  Now to find a BCV contract.


----------



## DizBub

Shazzasmd said:


> Great deal, hoosiermike!
> 
> We also received word we passed ROFR today (submitted 5/28).
> 
> 
> VWL 160pts, Dec UY, 24 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 points banked, all pts going forward.  Buyer pays MF and CC.  $65/pt
> 
> 
> Not the best VWL deal, but we're happy.  Now to find a BCV contract.



Congratulations!!  

It took the full 30 days?  I can only hope we hear next Tuesday.  

Have fun planning!!


----------



## ELMC

DannysMom said:


> Ok that I can understand.  So if I get my contract I'll have done pretty well, getting 260 MF-free points.  Although 60 of those will be in a use or lose position, expiring on 1/31/13.



That's an eternity for you to use those points.    If you're so inclined, you should have no problems renting those points out either on the rent/trade board or through a broker.  Something to consider if it looks like they're going to go to waste.


----------



## Missyrose

Shazzasmd said:


> Great deal, hoosiermike!
> 
> We also received word we passed ROFR today (submitted 5/28).
> 
> 
> VWL 160pts, Dec UY, 24 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 points banked, all pts going forward.  Buyer pays MF and CC.  $65/pt
> 
> 
> Not the best VWL deal, but we're happy.  Now to find a BCV contract.



Yay Sharon! So glad to hear you're through ROFR. Enjoy VWL!


----------



## DannysMom

ELMC said:


> That's an eternity for you to use those points.    If you're so inclined, you should have no problems renting those points out either on the rent/trade board or through a broker.  Something to consider if it looks like they're going to go to waste.



Really?  I have only just entered my ROFR wait. If things go swimmingly well maybe we close in August, perhaps Sept if things are pokey. With F&W and then the holiday season, I was thinking even getting them rented (in Sept) would be dicey.


----------



## AJA

DannysMom said:


> Really?  I have only just entered my ROFR wait. If things go swimmingly well maybe we close in August, perhaps Sept if things are pokey. With F&W and then the holiday season, I was thinking even getting them rented (in Sept) would be dicey.



I bet you could rent them in mid-late Jan. We're in ROFR right now and are hoping to take an end of Jan trip with our points. 


Congrats to all those who passed today!


----------



## ELMC

DannysMom said:


> Really?  I have only just entered my ROFR wait. If things go swimmingly well maybe we close in August, perhaps Sept if things are pokey. With F&W and then the holiday season, I was thinking even getting them rented (in Sept) would be dicey.



Your best bet will be a January reservation.  Even with a slow closing, that still gives you about 5 months to make the reservation.  There should be plenty of availability at the usual suspects (SSR, OKW and possibly AKV).  Don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## princesscinderella

Congrats to all who made it through ROFR Tuesday!


----------



## vwl mom

Congratulations to all that passed ROFR today.


----------



## DougEMG

DannysMom said:


> Really?  I have only just entered my ROFR wait. If things go swimmingly well maybe we close in August, perhaps Sept if things are pokey. With F&W and then the holiday season, I was thinking even getting them rented (in Sept) would be dicey.



I agree with ELMC that you should have no problem getting them rented.

Now I've got 270 points expiring the end of July which I'll have to fire sale to get rid of and I'm still waiting to have them added to my account.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Congrats to all that passed today!!!


Have any recent purchasers purchased from a foreign seller?  I received a FIRPTA notice with our closing paperwork today regarding a 10% withholding that must be submitted to the IRS by the buyer within 20 days of closing.  As I read the IRC and notice (I am a tax nerd) it does not look like the sale of a time share automatically falls into an exemption.  I truly doubt this sale is a gain, but it looks like it is up to the IRS to decide, not me, seller, title company or any realtor.  Any one else run into this?  What did you do?  Closing docs only include this notice and the balance sheet sent to us does not account for any withholding.  Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl02

Congrats to both Sharon and Mike on their VWL contracts. I will be joining you guys too *as my contract passed today*! 

Here are my contract details:
VWL 130 Pts Aug UY, $55 per point 
Submitted 5/29, Passed 6/26 
130 2010 points exp 7/31/12
130 2011 banked points, exp 7/31/13
130 2012 points  
Buyer pays closing and MF


----------



## Nigel8600

hoosiermike said:


> Add my name to the list of those receiving good news.  I passed ROFR today!
> 
> My contract was 150 pts (Aug UY) @ VWL for $53/pt with buyer paying closing costs and splitting MF with seller. Contract purchased through Sharon at Fidelity.
> 
> Happy, happy...joy, joy!
> 
> Can't wait to officially join the community of DVC owners.  Thanks again to everyone on this board with all of your helpful and insightful advice and encouraging support.





gatorgirl02 said:


> Congrats to both Sharon and Mike on their VWL contracts. I will be joining you guys too *as my contract passed today*!
> 
> Here are my contract details:
> VWL 130 Pts Aug UY, $55 per point
> Submitted 5/29, Passed 6/26
> 130 2010 points exp 7/31/12
> 130 2011 banked points, exp 7/31/13
> 130 2012 points
> Buyer pays closing and MF



Hilarious. I fought tooth and nail for $58PP on my VWL contract down from $72PP anyway, was told my odds were not good to pass rofr. I laugh now hearing $53 and $55PP passed? congratsts you two. 

I demand a re-offer lol.


----------



## cz4ever

gatorgirl02 said:


> Congrats to both Sharon and Mike on their VWL contracts. I will be joining you guys too *as my contract passed today*!
> 
> Here are my contract details:
> VWL 130 Pts Aug UY, $55 per point
> Submitted 5/29, Passed 6/26
> 130 2010 points exp 7/31/12
> 130 2011 banked points, exp 7/31/13
> 130 2012 points
> Buyer pays closing and MF



Congrats all around tp all you new VWL owners!


----------



## Missyrose

Nigel8600 said:


> Hilarious. I fought tooth and nail for $58PP on my VWL contract down from $72PP anyway, was told my odds were not good to pass rofr. I laugh now hearing $53 and $55PP passed? congratsts you two.
> 
> I demand a re-offer lol.



Who told you your $58 p/p wouldn't pass ROFR, your broker? Which one are you using?


----------



## hoosiermike

DizBub said:


> Congratulations!!!  When was it submitted?



My contract was submitted on 5/31.


----------



## hoosiermike

Shazzasmd said:


> Great deal, hoosiermike!
> 
> We also received word we passed ROFR today (submitted 5/28).
> 
> 
> VWL 160pts, Dec UY, 24 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 points banked, all pts going forward.  Buyer pays MF and CC.  $65/pt
> 
> 
> Not the best VWL deal, but we're happy.  Now to find a BCV contract.



Congratulations Sharon.  Hope to see you around the Lodge someday!


----------



## hoosiermike

gatorgirl02 said:


> Congrats to both Sharon and Mike on their VWL contracts. I will be joining you guys too *as my contract passed today*!
> 
> Here are my contract details:
> VWL 130 Pts Aug UY, $55 per point
> Submitted 5/29, Passed 6/26
> 130 2010 points exp 7/31/12
> 130 2011 banked points, exp 7/31/13
> 130 2012 points
> Buyer pays closing and MF



Congratulations gatorgirl02! Once I heard that my contract had passed, I started wondering if you would receive good news as well today. See you around the Lodge!


----------



## poohbear52

Congrats to Everyone that passed rofr


----------



## catpainter

DougEMG said:


> When comparing different contracts I use a number of different methods to determine the costs of that contract.  Note this is not value as value is in the wye of the beholder
> 
> I use method 1 when planning on renting out any points that come with the contract.  So the formula I use is:
> 
> (($/point*#points + closing costs + any MF) - (rental rate * #points the contract has) ) / #points
> 
> I would use method 2 if I planned to use the points myself, then the formula is:
> 
> (($/point*#points + closing costs + any MF) - (Annual MF * #points the contract has) ) / #points
> 
> 
> where
> #points = the size of the contract
> $/point  = the price per point I'm paying
> #points the contract has = how many points does the contract come with (ie assuming it is 2012 a contract with 100 2010, 200 2011 and 200 2012 would have 500 points on it)
> rental rate = what I think I can rent the points out at.  If the points are good for 5+ months I use $11 (use to use $10), anything less and I reduce the rate)
> any MF = if I'm paying anything towards MF in the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of other things you can then do like dividing those costs by the number of years left on the contract and then adding in your annual MF to give you what your points are costing you each year.
> 
> 
> So as an example:
> 
> BWV 300 points, comes with 530 points on Aug 2012.  Price $54/point + $525 closing.
> 
> Method 1 = ( ($54/point*300 +$525) - (530points * $11/point) ) / 300 points = $36.32/point
> 
> Divide that by the number of years left (29) and you get $1.25/point/year.
> Add the annual MF to that and you get $6.87/point for what you are currently paying.
> 
> 
> Method 2 = $45.82/point
> 
> Divide that by the number of years left (29) and you get $1.58/point/year.
> Add the annual MF to that and you get $7.20/point for what you are currently paying.
> 
> So this is just a number of ways to compare different contracts and different resorts on a price bases only. You can see right away though that the killer in the longer run is MF.  What this also does is show how valuable getting points on your contract is without having to pay MF on them.



Thanks for sharing, Doug.  You must have put a lot of work into figuring that all out!


----------



## catpainter

We were WAY excited to pass ROFR today on our BLT contract.  Looks like lots of people got good news too!

Congratulations to everyone who passed!


----------



## Shazzasmd

Gatorgirl02 - Congrats on another nice VWL contract!!!  

Congrats to everyone else who received good news this week.


----------



## belle&beastcrazy

I have been reading this thread for a while.  Thanks for all the Info.  We pass ROFR on Tuesday a 260 Feb. UY at SSR seller paying MF buyer paying closing went on 6/6


----------



## marsh0013

belle&beastcrazy said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while.  Thanks for all the Info.  We pass ROFR on Tuesday a 260 Feb. UY at SSR seller paying MF buyer paying closing went on 6/6



congrats!  we also went on 6/6 but did not hear back yet!  darn, another week to wait, hope ours comes back next tuesday


----------



## DougEMG

belle&beastcrazy said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while.  Thanks for all the Info.  We pass ROFR on Tuesday a 260 Feb. UY at SSR seller paying MF buyer paying closing went on 6/6



Now you got me worried, I've got a SSR contract that I was told went in June 1st and I haven't heard anything on it yet.


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> Passed ROFR today on the following contract.
> 
> BWV 300 points UY AUG.
> 
> Comes with 530 point on Aug 2012.
> 
> Price was $54/point + buyer pays closing.



CONGRATS Doug on both your contracts! Great deals


----------



## gatorgirl02

Nigel8600 said:


> Hilarious. I fought tooth and nail for $58PP on my VWL contract down from $72PP anyway, was told my odds were not good to pass rofr. I laugh now hearing $53 and $55PP passed? congratsts you two.
> 
> I demand a re-offer lol.



Lemmie guess, TSS...


----------



## gatorgirl02

cz4ever said:


> Congrats all around tp all you new VWL owners!



Thanks! We are super excited about this one


----------



## gatorgirl02

hoosiermike said:


> Congratulations gatorgirl02! Once I heard that my contract had passed, I started wondering if you would receive good news as well today. See you around the Lodge!



Thanks Mike! We are really happy it went through. Congrats to you too and we will see you around!


----------



## gatorgirl02

Shazzasmd said:


> Gatorgirl02 - Congrats on another nice VWL contract!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who received good news this week.



Thanks Sharon!


----------



## gatorgirl02

belle&beastcrazy said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while.  Thanks for all the Info.  We pass ROFR on Tuesday a 260 Feb. UY at SSR seller paying MF buyer paying closing went on 6/6



Congrats on your contract getting through! I used to live up in your area too, but I made the move down South after those crazy winters we were having. Enjoy WDW, and we shall see you around sometime


----------



## JaimeA

belle&beastcrazy said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while.  Thanks for all the Info.  We pass ROFR on Tuesday a 260 Feb. UY at SSR seller paying MF buyer paying closing went on 6/6



That was a really fast turn around Congrats!

And congrats to all the others who have passed recently.  I didn't see any bad news this week, good to see.  Hopefully I will hear quickly, mine went in 6/15.  I will let you guys know as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## vwl mom

gatorgirl02 said:


> Congrats to both Sharon and Mike on their VWL contracts. I will be joining you guys too *as my contract passed today*!
> 
> Here are my contract details:
> VWL 130 Pts Aug UY, $55 per point
> Submitted 5/29, Passed 6/26
> 130 2010 points exp 7/31/12
> 130 2011 banked points, exp 7/31/13
> 130 2012 points
> Buyer pays closing and MF



I had to come back today to see if you got through, congrats!


----------



## fmer55

Wanted to post a funny story of something that just happened to me. As many of you know, and for those who don't, i am currently in ROFR with an OKW contract. It has now been 15 days, and at about 4:15 my cell phone rings and it is a 407 area code, so i figure here we go. I answer with the following statement, "UH-OH, this can't be good news", then i hear, "UH, UM, Can i speak to Michael please", i reply "this is michael", "oh hi michael this is so and so from member services and i have a question about your membership". My mind races , what could be the problem and why would MS call me about ROFR. CM then says "I was calling about your waitlist, it says that you waanted to cancel AKV but you already cancelled and are now at BWV. Well your BLT waitlist for NOV 16-19th has come through and i wanted to know if i should cancel BWV".......well of course i canceled and added my waitlist. So i dreaded answering my phone for fear of ROFR and it was actually great news as my Sister is staying at contemporary and that is why  i planned the trip at all. Whew,  day 15 ends with a bit of excitement but with no word from the bourbon swilling monkey


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:


> Now you got me worried, I've got a SSR contract that I was told went in June 1st and I haven't heard anything on it yet.



Doug, I think your contracts have to go through an extra step of ROFR.  Good luck with this one!


----------



## ELMC

fmer55 said:


> Wanted to post a funny story of something that just happened to me. As many of you know, and for those who don't, i am currently in ROFR with an OKW contract. It has now been 15 days, and at about 4:15 my cell phone rings and it is a 407 area code, so i figure here we go. I answer with the following statement, "UH-OH, this can't be good news", then i hear, "UH, UM, Can i speak to Michael please", i reply "this is michael", "oh hi michael this is so and so from member services and i have a question about your membership". My mind races , what could be the problem and why would MS call me about ROFR. CM then says "I was calling about your waitlist, it says that you waanted to cancel AKV but you already cancelled and are now at BWV. Well your BLT waitlist for NOV 16-19th has come through and i wanted to know if i should cancel BWV".......well of course i canceled and added my waitlist. So i dreaded answering my phone for fear of ROFR and it was actually great news as my Sister is staying at contemporary and that is why  i planned the trip at all. Whew,  day 15 ends with a bit of excitement but with no word from the bourbon swilling monkey



C'mon Mike.  Do you really think that Member Services would call you personally to tell you that they are stealing your contract?  Maybe you shouldn't have been so brazen in your teasing of the monkey.


----------



## fmer55

ELMC said:


> C'mon Mike.  Do you really think that Member Services would call you personally to tell you that they are stealing your contract?  Maybe you shouldn't have been so brazen in your teasing of the monkey.



BTW, I am going silent until a decision has been made on my contract, i will still read but i am taking a vow of silence until i have news to share


----------



## ELMC

fmer55 said:


> BTW, I am going silent until a decision has been made on my contract, i will still read but i am taking a vow of silence until i have news to share



Mike, this is the ultimate wimp out.  You were all "Take that, monkey, I fear you not!"  Now you're going silent.  For shame.


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Do you really think that Member Services would call you personally to tell you that they are stealing your contract?.



Maybe they might give me a call if they steal my SSR contract, I feel like they probably know my name by now.


----------



## Shazzasmd

Nigel8600 said:


> Hilarious. I fought tooth and nail for $58PP on my VWL contract down from $72PP anyway, was told my odds were not good to pass rofr. I laugh now hearing $53 and $55PP passed? congratsts you two.
> 
> I demand a re-offer lol.




I know this was an earlier post, but just got a decent Internet signal.  I hear you, Nigel.  

Happy for those who got great deals at VWL.


----------



## ercrbc

We sent a contract into Disney today.  300 HHI pts (Dec UY), 119 banked 2010, 4 banked for 2011, 300 2012pts.  $45/pt buyer pays closing.  We are crossing our fingers that it passes ROFR and that we can use the 2010 pts before they expire!


----------



## mrsjef

marsh0013 said:


> congrats!  we also went on 6/6 but did not hear back yet!  darn, another week to wait, hope ours comes back next tuesday



We're in the wait period for ROFR on an SSR 230 (Dec) for $60.  (From what I'm reading here now, we should have offered even lower!  Oh well...I'll just be happy when we're owners...and at a much better price than buying direct!!)  Anyways...I saw this post and am wondering, do they only make the ROFR decisions on Tuesdays?  We started the ROFR process on 6/15.


----------



## marsh0013

mrsjef said:


> We're in the wait period for ROFR on an SSR 230 (Dec) for $60.  (From what I'm reading here now, we should have offered even lower!  Oh well...I'll just be happy when we're owners...and at a much better price than buying direct!!)  Anyways...I saw this post and am wondering, do they only make the ROFR decisions on Tuesdays?  We started the ROFR process on 6/15.



Ever since I started paying attention to it I believe disney has been informing of passing on ROFR on tuesdays. Not sure if they've exercised their right on other days but I'm sure someone whose contract was taken can help with that. Not sure if it's always been tuesdays but it has recently. Hope you hear back soon!


----------



## GEOS4DIS

Just wanted to thank all for the valuable info this thread provided.  Just passed ROFR, 270 pts BCV, April use, 126 points left for 2012, full points after.  $62.50/pt.  Submitted 6/1/12, passed on 6/28/12


----------



## DizBub

GEOS4DIS said:


> Just wanted to thank all for the valuable info this thread provided.  Just passed ROFR, 270 pts BCV, April use, 126 points left for 2012, full points after.  $62.50/pt.  Submitted 6/1/12, passed on 6/28/12



Congratulations!!  Very nice.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

GEOS4DIS said:


> Just wanted to thank all for the valuable info this thread provided.  Just passed ROFR, 270 pts BCV, April use, 126 points left for 2012, full points after.  $62.50/pt.  Submitted 6/1/12, passed on 6/28/12



Congratulations!


----------



## JaimeA

mrsjef said:


> We're in the wait period for ROFR on an SSR 230 (Dec) for $60.  (From what I'm reading here now, we should have offered even lower!  Oh well...I'll just be happy when we're owners...and at a much better price than buying direct!!)  Anyways...I saw this post and am wondering, do they only make the ROFR decisions on Tuesdays?  We started the ROFR process on 6/15.



I believe it happens on Tuesdays and Thursdays.  At least that is what the pattern looks like,  I was notified on a Tuesday that I didn't pass but now have another one in, submitted same day as yours so hopefully we will both hear good news within the next few weeks.  The first one I was notified 11 days after that it didn't pass, since I am past that now I am optimistic.  Good Luck!!


----------



## JaimeA

GEOS4DIS said:


> Just wanted to thank all for the valuable info this thread provided.  Just passed ROFR, 270 pts BCV, April use, 126 points left for 2012, full points after.  $62.50/pt.  Submitted 6/1/12, passed on 6/28/12



Congrats!!


----------



## Sandisw

GEOS4DIS said:


> Just wanted to thank all for the valuable info this thread provided.  Just passed ROFR, 270 pts BCV, April use, 126 points left for 2012, full points after.  $62.50/pt.  Submitted 6/1/12, passed on 6/28/12



Very nice deal!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## DougEMG

GEOS4DIS said:


> Just wanted to thank all for the valuable info this thread provided.  Just passed ROFR, 270 pts BCV, April use, 126 points left for 2012, full points after.  $62.50/pt.  Submitted 6/1/12, passed on 6/28/12



Congradulations


----------



## DannysMom

GEOS4DIS said:


> Just wanted to thank all for the valuable info this thread provided.  Just passed ROFR, 270 pts BCV, April use, 126 points left for 2012, full points after.  $62.50/pt.  Submitted 6/1/12, passed on 6/28/12



Congrats!! Hopefully my BCV contract will sail thru in a few weeks too.


----------



## Joey7295

OKW Dec UY $54/pt, buyer and seller splitting closing and MFs

Dec 11 - 300 banked pts, 12 - 596 pts(296 banked), 13 - 300 pts

Submitted to ROFR on 6/29


----------



## cz4ever

Joey7295 said:


> OKW Dec UY $54/pt, buyer and seller splitting closing and MFs
> 
> Dec 11 - 300 banked pts, 12 - 596 pts(296 banked), 13 - 300 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 6/29



Another extremely well-priced OKW slips past the monkey -- I guess he's had his fill of key lime pie!  Congrats!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

cz4ever said:


> Another extremely well-priced OKW slips past the monkey -- I guess he's had his fill of key lime pie!  Congrats!!!



I don't think it has passed yet.  Just submitted yesterday.  Good luck, Joey7295!


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> OKW Dec UY $54/pt, buyer and seller splitting closing and MFs
> 
> Dec 11 - 300 banked pts, 12 - 596 pts(296 banked), 13 - 300 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 6/29



That's a nice one.  Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## cz4ever

cz4ever said:


> Another extremely well-priced OKW slips past the monkey -- I guess he's had his fill of key lime pie!  Congrats!!!





jekjones1558 said:


> I don't think it has passed yet.  Just submitted yesterday.  Good luck, Joey7295!



Doh, you're right.  Well here's hoping that he's had his fill of key lime anyway.  Good luck with the ROFR!


----------



## Joey7295

Thanks.  I already have had 3 OKW contracts taken, I hope this one isn't 4.


----------



## DougEMG

Well yesterday was the 30 day mark for my contract at ROFR.  Contacted the broker and they still haven't heard anything.  Haven't seen anyone else post any results today.  What's up, did the ROFR group take a long weekend?


----------



## DizBub

DougEMG said:


> Well yesterday was the 30 day mark for my contract at ROFR.  Contacted the broker and they still haven't heard anything.  Haven't seen anyone else post any results today.  What's up, did the ROFR group take a long weekend?



Waiting..................


----------



## AllieV

DougEMG said:


> Well yesterday was the 30 day mark for my contract at ROFR.  Contacted the broker and they still haven't heard anything.  Haven't seen anyone else post any results today.  What's up, did the ROFR group take a long weekend?



Is this on your $50 SSR contract?  I thought it would be in last week's batch.  Tomorrow is your day, for sure.  "Take It Tuesday", as we've come to call it.


----------



## DougEMG

AllieV said:


> Is this on your $50 SSR contract?  I thought it would be in last week's batch.  Tomorrow is your day, for sure.  "Take It Tuesday", as we've come to call it.



Yes it is my $50 SSR contract with just about 3 years worth of points.

Crap, I thought today was Tuesday...ops, don't I feel silly now.


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> Yes it is my $50 SSR contract with just about 3 years worth of points.
> 
> Crap, I thought today was Tuesday...ops, don't I feel silly now.



Fingers crossed for you...


----------



## fers31

fers31 said:


> Signed contracts on 150 pt Vero Oct UY through Fidelity
> 300 pts coming on 10/1/12, and 150 on 10/1/13
> Asking $44/pt
> Offered $30/pt with buyer paying closing. Seller pays maintenance
> 
> Sent to ROFR on 6/18
> 
> *fingers crossed big time on this one*



Stupid Monkey coulnd't pass this one up it appears.  14 days and Disney bought it back.  Stupid monkey!!


----------



## AllieV

Interesting, Fers.  That's the third $30 one they bought recently, but they let my $33.50 through.  Hmmm.


----------



## AllieV

DougEMG said:


> Yes it is my $50 SSR contract with just about 3 years worth of points.


one year of which is about to expire . . . it's like they know and are dragging it out.  Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.



DougEMG said:


> Crap, I thought today was Tuesday...ops, don't I feel silly now.


  Oh man, thanks for the laugh.  So tomorrow is 30 days?


----------



## DougEMG

AllieV said:


> one year of which is about to expire . . . it's like they know and are dragging it out.  Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.
> 
> 
> Oh man, thanks for the laugh.  So tomorrow is 30 days?



It was submitted on June 1st, so I'm definitely at 30 days.  I really did expect to hear last week as I had another contract go in for BWV on June 1st and it passed last week.  

The points are good till the end of Nov, so I've got plenty of time to use them.  I just like it to pass, would really hate to have a SSR contract ROFR'D.


----------



## Bradleyv1714

Today I have closed on the contract and now just to wait for my membership to go through with DVC...


----------



## DizBub

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Today I have closed on the contract and now just to wait for my membership to go through with DVC...



Congratulations Bradley!  

Please come back and let us know how long it takes for you to get your points!


----------



## marsh0013

i'm getting antsy!  for the first time really since my contract was sent to ROFR, the wait is getting to me.  maybe because i'm crossing my fingers that it comes back today (went on june 6, so it's day 28 if you count june 6 as day 1).  what time do people normally get notified?  i'm using the broker whose name gets x'd out if that makes a difference.


----------



## sparkhill

ROFR Tuesday brought some good news: we passed!

VGC - 200 pts, $88/pt, Sept UY, 2011-100 pts (not bankable before closing), 2012-200 pts.
Seller pays MF, buyer pays closing. 
Submitted 6/8/12, passed 7/3/12.
Rachael @ Fidelity.


----------



## DougEMG

sparkhill said:


> ROFR Tuesday brought some good news: we passed!
> 
> VGC - 200 pts, $88/pt, Sept UY, 2011-100 pts (not bankable before closing), 2012-200 pts.
> Seller pays MF, buyer pays closing.
> Submitted 6/8/12, passed 7/3/12.
> Rachael @ Fidelity.



Congradulations...


----------



## sparkhill

DougEMG said:


> It was submitted on June 1st, so I'm definitely at 30 days.  I really did expect to hear last week as I had another contract go in for BWV on June 1st and it passed last week.
> 
> The points are good till the end of Nov, so I've got plenty of time to use them.  I just like it to pass, would really hate to have a SSR contract ROFR'D.



Thanks for the congratualtions.  

I have read reports of Disney exercising ROFR beyond 30 days.  The buyers pushed back and Disney let them have the contracts.  Good luck on your pending contracts.


----------



## katieam1

sparkhill said:


> ROFR Tuesday brought some good news: we passed!
> 
> VGC - 200 pts, $88/pt, Sept UY, 2011-100 pts (not bankable before closing), 2012-200 pts.
> Seller pays MF, buyer pays closing.
> Submitted 6/8/12, passed 7/3/12.
> Rachael @ Fidelity.



Congrats!!


----------



## DannysMom

sparkhill said:


> Thanks for the congratualtions.
> 
> I have read reports of Disney exercising ROFR beyond 30 days.  The buyers pushed back and Disney let them have the contracts.  Good luck on your pending contracts.



Good to know.  Thanks for sharing.

Good luck Doug.  Hope you get good news today.


----------



## ELMC

sparkhill said:


> ROFR Tuesday brought some good news: we passed!
> 
> VGC - 200 pts, $88/pt, Sept UY, 2011-100 pts (not bankable before closing), 2012-200 pts.
> Seller pays MF, buyer pays closing.
> Submitted 6/8/12, passed 7/3/12.
> Rachael @ Fidelity.



First off, congrats!  Secondly, I'm wondering how VGC resales are passing ROFR if there is a supposed 3 month wait list for VGC direct purchases.  Something doesn't make sense.


----------



## DizBub

Just got the news!!  

Passed ROFR on BCV 160 points.  $72pp, Feb UY, 160 banked 2011 points, 141 2012 points and all points forward.  Buyer pays closing and '12 MFs.  Fidelity.  Thanks Sharon!!

Submitted 6/5.


----------



## sparkhill

ELMC said:


> First off, congrats!  Secondly, I'm wondering how VGC resales are passing ROFR if there is a supposed 3 month wait list for VGC direct purchases.  Something doesn't make sense.



The monkey works in mysterious ways.  I have been watching VGC contracts since February and I am not sure what is going on but I have a guess.  

The resale companies list about 10 contracts a month but the monthly sales data from DVC News show about 25 sales closing each month.  There is no way to reconcile points, but is seems like a lot more contracts are selling than you ever see listed.  Finally, I have not seen Disney exercise ROFR on a single VGC contract since February (although only a fraction of buyers post on the forums).

So on to the speculation...  I think that Disney is getting a lot of these contracts back from owners who are just walking away.  Why exercise ROFR at $90/point when you can just get another contract for "nothing"?  I understand it is not exactly that simple and there may be some accounting issues at work too.  There is probably a fair bit of cost (commissions, advertising, incentives, etc.) for Disney to resale the contracts.

Whatever is going on, I am pretty sure Disney is making the sound financial decision rather than being nice to those of us buying resale.


----------



## Rob S.

marsh0013 said:


> i'm getting antsy!  for the first time really since my contract was sent to ROFR, the wait is getting to me.  maybe because i'm crossing my fingers that it comes back today (went on june 6, so it's day 28 if you count june 6 as day 1).  what time do people normally get notified?  i'm using the broker whose name gets x'd out if that makes a difference.



Mine was sent to ROFR on June 8 and I just found out today that it PASSED! 
100 pts at VWL (Dec UY) @ $62.  All points for 2012.


----------



## marsh0013

Rob S. said:


> Mine was sent to ROFR on June 8 and I just found out today that it PASSED!
> 100 pts at VWL (Dec UY) @ $62.  All points for 2012.



congrats to you!  guess i'll have to keep waiting


----------



## marsh0013

marsh0013 said:


> congrats to you!  guess i'll have to keep waiting



well, i spoke too soon, just got an email that we passed!!!

100 Oct BWV, 100 banked 2011, all 2012 and forward, $73/pt, buyer pays mf and closing

woooooo hoooooo!


----------



## DannysMom

Congrats to all those that passed today.


----------



## DoomBuggy0922

Great news: we passed today too! BCV contract at $73 a point, with the buyer and seller splitting both MF and Closing Costs. August Use Year. 81 2010 points (it looks like those might be lost forever); 178 2011 points; and all points going forward. Woohoo!


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> I have two 250 pt BWV contracts sent to ROFR.  Each is identical.
> 
> Dec 11-250, Dec 12-250  $53/pt Buyer and Seller Split MFs and closing
> 
> Sent to ROFR on 6/6



Received word that I passed


----------



## ajasmom

Congrats to all that passed yesterday we are still waiting only been in ROFR for 2 weeks


----------



## Missyrose

ajasmom said:
			
		

> Congrats to all that passed yesterday we are still waiting only been in ROFR for 2 weeks



You and me both. But just think, we're halfway there! Good luck with the rest of your wait. This is my second contract and believe me when I say it'll go quicker than you expected.


----------



## bdoleary

Looks like a lot of folks got good news today - Congratulations to Joey7295, DoomBuggy0922, marsh0013, RobS and anyone I missed - great news!


----------



## DougEMG

Congradulations to all those that passed ROFR today and yesterday


----------



## DoomBuggy0922

bdoleary said:


> Looks like a lot of folks got good news today - Congratulations to Joey7295, DoomBuggy0922, marsh0013, RobS and anyone I missed - great news!



Thanks!!! I am so excited! My grandparents are DVC members, but it's our first contract.


----------



## Shazzasmd

Congrats to those who passed ROFR.  

We passed last week, and received our closing documents late Monday afternoon (less than a week).


----------



## ELMC

Congrats to everyone who passed!  Now begins the wait for estoppels, closing documents, getting set up in the system and getting your points loaded.  Oh joy, all this waiting!


----------



## vwl mom

Congratulations to everyone that made it through!


----------



## DizBub

Shazzasmd said:


> Congrats to those who passed ROFR.
> 
> We passed last week, and received our closing documents late Monday afternoon (less than a week).



We can only hope!!!  How much do you think the holiday will affect things this week?


----------



## DougEMG

Finally found out today that we passed on SSR contract (thanks AllieV ), the details are:

SSR 200 points DEC UY.

Price was $50/point + closing ($670)

Comes with 198 2010 points (they are banked), 200 2011 (they are banked) and 200 2012 points.

The funny thing about this contract was that those 198 points were not on the listing and the agent didn't even know about them.  

Now if only more contracts like this would fall into my lap.


----------



## DannysMom

DougEMG said:


> Finally found out today that we passed on SSR contract (thanks AllieV ), the details are:
> 
> SSR 200 points DEC UY.
> 
> Price was $50/point + closing ($670)
> 
> Comes with 198 2010 points (they are banked), 200 2011 (they are banked) and 200 2012 points.
> 
> The funny thing about this contract was that those 198 points were not on the listing and the agent didn't even know about them.
> 
> Now if only more contracts like this would fall into my lap.



Congrats Doug!  Nice to get extra pts!  

Just so I understand.... the banked 2010 pts will expire 11/30/12 right?  And on 12/1/12 you will get 400 pts (200 banked 2011 pts +200 2012 pts) right?  Just making sure I have my brain wrapped around the whole UY / banking / borrowing ideas correctly.


----------



## DougEMG

DannysMom said:


> Just so I understand.... the banked 2010 pts will expire 11/30/12 right?  And on 12/1/12 you will get 400 pts (200 banked 2011 pts +200 2012 pts) right?  Just making sure I have my brain wrapped around the whole UY / banking / borrowing ideas correctly.



You got it


----------



## DannysMom

DougEMG said:


> You got it



 I feel like I'm studying up to be a good DVC member.


----------



## WsPrincess

DizBub said:


> We can only hope!!!  How much do you think the holiday will affect things this week?



We had Memorial Day in our timeline at the end and it really did not seem to make a difference! I hope things move fast


----------



## belle&beastcrazy

Great news Doug we love SSR cant't wait for our closing


----------



## cz4ever

Rob S. said:


> Mine was sent to ROFR on June 8 and I just found out today that it PASSED!
> 100 pts at VWL (Dec UY) @ $62.  All points for 2012.





marsh0013 said:


> well, i spoke too soon, just got an email that we passed!!!
> 
> 100 Oct BWV, 100 banked 2011, all 2012 and forward, $73/pt, buyer pays mf and closing
> 
> woooooo hoooooo!





DoomBuggy0922 said:


> Great news: we passed today too! BCV contract at $73 a point, with the buyer and seller splitting both MF and Closing Costs. August Use Year. 81 2010 points (it looks like those might be lost forever); 178 2011 points; and all points going forward. Woohoo!





Joey7295 said:


> Received word that I passed





DougEMG said:


> Finally found out today that we passed on SSR contract (thanks AllieV ), the details are:
> 
> SSR 200 points DEC UY.
> 
> Price was $50/point + closing ($670)
> 
> Comes with 198 2010 points (they are banked), 200 2011 (they are banked) and 200 2012 points.
> 
> The funny thing about this contract was that those 198 points were not on the listing and the agent didn't even know about them.
> 
> Now if only more contracts like this would fall into my lap.



Congrats to all who just passed ROFR!  Some sweet deals there!


----------



## mrsjef

DougEMG said:


> Finally found out today that we passed on SSR contract (thanks AllieV ), the details are:
> 
> SSR 200 points DEC UY.
> 
> Price was $50/point + closing ($670)
> 
> Comes with 198 2010 points (they are banked), 200 2011 (they are banked) and 200 2012 points.
> 
> The funny thing about this contract was that those 198 points were not on the listing and the agent didn't even know about them.
> 
> Now if only more contracts like this would fall into my lap.



Holy moly!  That's a great deal!  Congrats!!!  Hoping to hear next Tuesday that we've passed ROFR on our SSR contract (submitted 6/15.)  Happy for all of you who passed this week!!


----------



## princessaloha

Talked to agent and was advised to contact membership.  Got Tammy and she pretty much laughed at me for even trying to get my membership number prior to receiving my package in the mail even though I have all the other pertinent information like sellers old numbers etc. 

Guess I have to wait another 2 + weeks.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TDWalt

First time poster - but I recently received some good news on a BLT contract.

Submitted: June 6th
Good news: July 3rd

BLT 140 pts - September Use Year - All of 2012 & 2013 points

$78 a pt - Buyer pays closing - Seller pays 2012 maintenance.


----------



## DougEMG

TDWalt said:


> First time poster - but I recently received some good news on a BLT contract.
> 
> Submitted: June 6th
> Good news: July 3rd
> 
> BLT 140 pts - September Use Year - All of 2012 & 2013 points
> 
> $78 a pt - Buyer pays closing - Seller pays 2012 maintenance.



Wow, that is a good deal for BLT, congradulations


----------



## Missyrose

princessaloha said:


> Talked to agent and was advised to contact membership.  Got Tammy and she pretty much laughed at me for even trying to get my membership number prior to receiving my package in the mail even though I have all the other pertinent information like sellers old numbers etc.
> 
> Guess I have to wait another 2 + weeks.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Did you call member services or member administration?


----------



## DannysMom

Wow, some really good deals got through this week.


----------



## princessaloha

Missyrose said:


> Did you call member services or member administration?



Hi Missyrose 

I was advised to contacted member administrations #2.  I did that but then there was an additional three options.  I tried #3 but it kept looping me back to the main menu.  I then tried #2, I think it was for name changes on membership, and got Tammy.


----------



## princesscinderella

princessaloha said:
			
		

> Hi Missyrose
> 
> I was advised to contacted member administrations #2.  I did that but then there was an additional three options.  I tried #3 but it kept looping me back to the main menu.  I then tried #2, I think it was for name changes on membership, and got Tammy.



I would call member admin and if you get Tammy  ask for Kevin.  If he's not available or in that day call again the next day.  He was very helpful and connected me to the person who inputs the contracts.  She was very nice and told me she would call me will my member number once it was available and she did.  Best of luck!

Congrats to all those good deals and those that passed ROFR this week.


----------



## sparkhill

DougEMG said:


> Finally found out today that we passed on SSR contract (thanks AllieV ), the details are:
> 
> SSR 200 points DEC UY.
> 
> Price was $50/point + closing ($670)
> 
> Comes with 198 2010 points (they are banked), 200 2011 (they are banked) and 200 2012 points.
> 
> The funny thing about this contract was that those 198 points were not on the listing and the agent didn't even know about them.
> 
> Now if only more contracts like this would fall into my lap.



That is a nice one!  Great job.


----------



## sparkhill

princessaloha said:


> Talked to agent and was advised to contact membership.  Got Tammy and she pretty much laughed at me for even trying to get my membership number prior to receiving my package in the mail even though I have all the other pertinent information like sellers old numbers etc.
> 
> Guess I have to wait another 2 + weeks.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



As others have mentioned, call member administration (option 2, option 2).  I provided the seller's contract number and they gave me me new member number without and problem.


----------



## princessaloha

princesscinderella said:


> I would call member admin and if you get Tammy  ask for Kevin.  If he's not available or in that day call again the next day.  He was very helpful and connected me to the person who inputs the contracts.  She was very nice and told me she would call me will my member number once it was available and she did.  Best of luck!
> 
> Congrats to all those good deals and those that passed ROFR this week.


Mahalo!  Will try this tomorrow or Monday (kind of scared to rock Tammy's boat)



sparkhill said:


> As others have mentioned, call member administration (option 2, option 2).  I provided the seller's contract number and they gave me me new member number without and problem.



I did all of this (option 2, option 2) plus the seller's contract numbers (2 contracts) but Tammy wouldn't accept them and started laughing (actually laughing) when I responded to her question that the information was sent to Disney some time this week.  She said I needed to wait the entire 2 weeks and not to call back until I received my official package and that no one would be able to tell me my number until then.  Also, her first question was "is this re-sale?".  When I replied yes, she said I needed to contact my broker.  I replied I did and she gave me this number and then Tammy said I had to wait.  

I will try to get a hold of Kevin either tomorrow or Monday.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## eMoneyBug

SSR Aug UY 2011 100% Banked, 2012 & 13 100% available points.
Contract submitted 7/6, it took us both a week to get the paperwork signed and back to the ladies.  $47 p/point.  Buyer pays 1/3 of 2012 Maint.  Buyer pays all of closing costs.

This is my first contract submission, but I really did enjoy working with Rachel on getting a seller to accept an offer.  She always submitted my bids with positive customer service, where as the time I did call the other store, the gent was kinda rude and tried to make me feel stupid by even wanting to buy a dvc for so low.  That made me not want to call them again.

I hope to hear back soon from Disney...I'm excited and hopeful !!!


----------



## Joey7295

Hey emoneybug, how many points are in the contract?


----------



## DougEMG

eMoneyBug said:


> SSR Aug UY 2011 100% Banked, 2012 & 13 100% available points.
> Contract submitted 7/6, it took us both a week to get the paperwork signed and back to the ladies.  $47 p/point.  Buyer pays 1/3 of 2012 Maint.  Buyer pays all of closing costs.
> 
> This is my first contract submission, but I really did enjoy working with Rachel on getting a seller to accept an offer.  She always submitted my bids with positive customer service, where as the time I did call the other store, the gent was kinda rude and tried to make me feel stupid by even wanting to buy a dvc for so low.  That made me not want to call them again.
> 
> I hope to hear back soon from Disney...I'm excited and hopeful !!!



Nice one, congratulations


----------



## eMoneyBug

joey7295 said:


> hey emoneybug, how many points are in the contract?



365


----------



## GOOFY D

TDWalt said:


> First time poster - but I recently received some good news on a BLT contract.
> 
> Submitted: June 6th
> Good news: July 3rd
> 
> BLT 140 pts - September Use Year - All of 2012 & 2013 points
> 
> $78 a pt - Buyer pays closing - Seller pays 2012 maintenance.



Wow, good deal.  Some of the agents are pushing that anything less than $85 a point is likely to get ROFR's.  This proves differently.  Congratulations!


----------



## ELMC

GOOFY D said:


> Wow, good deal.  Some of the agents are pushing that anything less than $85 a point is likely to get ROFR's.  This proves differently.  Congratulations!



I have to say that I don't like it when agents encourage higher purchase prices just so you can pass ROFR.  I don't think that there is an exact science to passing ROFR and if there is, I doubt anyone outside of DVC really knows about it.  To further refute the agents who say this, I recently passed on a BLT contract for $80 pp seller pays MF and the contract had 2010, 2011 and 2012 points.


----------



## gatorgirl02

eMoneyBug said:


> SSR Aug UY 2011 100% Banked, 2012 & 13 100% available points.
> Contract submitted 7/6, it took us both a week to get the paperwork signed and back to the ladies.  $47 p/point.  Buyer pays 1/3 of 2012 Maint.  Buyer pays all of closing costs.
> 
> This is my first contract submission, but I really did enjoy working with Rachel on getting a seller to accept an offer.  She always submitted my bids with positive customer service, where as the time I did call the other store, the gent was kinda rude and tried to make me feel stupid by even wanting to buy a dvc for so low.  That made me not want to call them again.
> 
> I hope to hear back soon from Disney...I'm excited and hopeful !!!



Congrats on negotiating a great deal and good luck!


----------



## tomandrobin

DougEMG said:


> Nice one, congratulations




Doug....


----------



## gatorgirl02

DougEMG said:


> Finally found out today that we passed on SSR contract (thanks AllieV ), the details are:
> 
> SSR 200 points DEC UY.
> 
> Price was $50/point + closing ($670)
> 
> Comes with 198 2010 points (they are banked), 200 2011 (they are banked) and 200 2012 points.
> 
> The funny thing about this contract was that those 198 points were not on the listing and the agent didn't even know about them.
> 
> Now if only more contracts like this would fall into my lap.



CONGRATS DOUG!  Sounds like you got the better of the monkey this time and even got a nice little perk!

Anything else in the hopper right now, or you taking a break?


----------



## DougEMG

gatorgirl02 said:


> CONGRATS DOUG!  Sounds like you got the better of the monkey this time and even got a nice little perk!
> 
> Anything else in the hopper right now, or you taking a break?



That was the last contract I had in the works.  I'm only half heartedly looking right now.  Although if other contract like that last SSR one dropped in my lap I'd snap it up in an instant.


----------



## JaimeA

Second time is the charm

Got the word today that we passed on our Boardwalk contract!!

250 points April UY $59/pt buyer pays $500 toward MF, buyer pays closing.  
250 points available all points going forward.

It was alittle higher per point than I wanted but a April UY Boardwalk was hard to find in the size I wanted.


----------



## mrsjef

JaimeA said:


> Second time is the charm
> 
> Got the word today that we passed on our Boardwalk contract!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats!!!  So happy for you!!!
> 
> You submitted yours 6/15, right??  We did, too, and I'm hopeful to hear today!!  Trying to wait patiently!


----------



## JaimeA

mrsjef said:


> JaimeA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second time is the charm
> 
> Got the word today that we passed on our Boardwalk contract!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats!!!  So happy for you!!!
> 
> You submitted yours 6/15, right??  We did, too, and I'm hopeful to hear today!!  Trying to wait patiently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes forgot to write that, we submitted 6/15.  Hopefully you will hear today.  We went thru Fidelity.  Good Luck!!
Click to expand...


----------



## fmer55

JaimeA said:


> Second time is the charm
> 
> Got the word today that we passed on our Boardwalk contract!!
> 
> 250 points April UY $59/pt buyer pays $500 toward MF, buyer pays closing.
> 250 points available all points going forward.
> 
> It was alittle higher per point than I wanted but a April UY Boardwalk was hard to find in the size I wanted.



Congrats


----------



## DougEMG

JaimeA said:


> Second time is the charm
> 
> Got the word today that we passed on our Boardwalk contract!!
> 
> 250 points April UY $59/pt buyer pays $500 toward MF, buyer pays closing.
> 250 points available all points going forward.
> 
> It was alittle higher per point than I wanted but a April UY Boardwalk was hard to find in the size I wanted.



Congradulations, I'm always willing to pay a little higher for a contract that fits with my UY


----------



## MrBean

JaimeA said:


> Second time is the charm
> 
> Got the word today that we passed on our Boardwalk contract!!
> 
> 250 points April UY $59/pt buyer pays $500 toward MF, buyer pays closing.
> 250 points available all points going forward.
> 
> It was alittle higher per point than I wanted but a April UY Boardwalk was hard to find in the size I wanted.



Congratulations!!  Welcome Home


----------



## mrsjef

I've been totally unproductive today, checking my email constantly for news that we passed ROFR, and I just got it!!!  Hooray!!!

$60 pp for 230 points with a Dec UY at SSR.  39 2011 points (banked into 2012) and all 2012 & forward points.  Buyer pays closing costs, split MFs 50/50.  Sent to ROFR on June 15th.  

Super excited!!!  Now for the next part of the wait... 

How long should I expect the closing process to take?


----------



## DannysMom

JaimeA said:


> Second time is the charm
> 
> Got the word today that we passed on our Boardwalk contract!!
> 
> 250 points April UY $59/pt buyer pays $500 toward MF, buyer pays closing.
> 250 points available all points going forward.
> 
> It was alittle higher per point than I wanted but a April UY Boardwalk was hard to find in the size I wanted.



Congrats!! Sounds like a decent price to me.


----------



## DannysMom

mrsjef said:


> I've been totally unproductive today, checking my email constantly for news that we passed ROFR, and I just got it!!!  Hooray!!!
> 
> $60 pp for 230 points with a Dec UY at SSR.  39 2011 points (banked into 2012) and all 2012 & forward points.  Buyer pays closing costs, split MFs 50/50.  Sent to ROFR on June 15th.
> 
> Super excited!!!  Now for the next part of the wait...
> 
> How long should I expect the closing process to take?



Congrats!


----------



## vwl mom

Congratulations to those that made it through ROFR!

We got some good news today, too.  We passed ROFR on 6/19 and closed today.  I never expected to go that quickly, especially with 4th of July thrown in there.


----------



## DizBub

vwl mom said:


> Congratulations to those that made it through ROFR!
> 
> We got some good news today, too.  We passed ROFR on 6/19 and closed today.  I never expected to go that quickly, especially with 4th of July thrown in there.



Congrats to you!!  But 3 weeks to close?????  AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!  

 Sorry.  Just waiting for final docs to come in myself.  I'm aging by the minute here.

Enjoy your points!!


----------



## princesscinderella

Congrats to all those who passed ROFR Tuesday!  

Princessaloha did you ever get your member number?


----------



## poohbear52

Hi I just got news that we closed and will be sent a packet from disney with our member numbers but from reading these boards can't you get it sooner from member services I am really confused reguarding this step in the process any help will be appreciated.


----------



## princessaloha

princesscinderella said:


> Congrats to all those who passed ROFR Tuesday!
> 
> Princessaloha did you ever get your member number?



Hi princesscinderella  No, not yet.  Haven't been able to get Kevin and Tammy said I need the exact day it went through.  Don't know what that means and I don't have that answer.  I just know it was sent to Disney (after closing) some time last week.  I will try again tomorrow to get a hold of Kevin.  Thank you for asking.

Ohhh, and congratulations to everyone who passed ROFRTuesday!  There were some great deals.  Hope everyone gets to enjoy their new points very soon!


----------



## princesscinderella

princessaloha said:


> Hi princesscinderella  No, not yet.  Haven't been able to get Kevin and Tammy said I need the exact day it went through.  Don't know what that means and I don't have that answer.  I just know it was sent to Disney (after closing) some time last week.  I will try again tomorrow to get a hold of Kevin.  Thank you for asking.
> 
> Ohhh, and congratulations to everyone who passed ROFRTuesday!  There were some great deals.  Hope everyone gets to enjoy their new points very soon!



You can find out when the deed was recorded by going on the orange county comptroller's office and doing a record search with you or the sellers name.  There will be two documents, the deed and Disney's ROFR waiver.  On the waiver is the original contract number given to the seller you need that number for them to look up and verify the transfer to you when you call.  The deed will show the date it was recorded.  Once you have that info member admin will help you.  I was set up and in the system with my 1st reservation a week before I got my member number in th mail.


----------



## mrjef

mrsjef said:
			
		

> I've been totally unproductive today, checking my email constantly for news that we passed ROFR, and I just got it!!!  Hooray!!!
> 
> $60 pp for 230 points with a Dec UY at SSR.  39 2011 points (banked into 2012) and all 2012 & forward points.  Buyer pays closing costs, split MFs 50/50.  Sent to ROFR on June 15th.
> 
> Super excited!!!  Now for the next part of the wait...
> 
> How long should I expect the closing process to take?



Yeah!!!  Hopefully, we can still take our September vacation.


----------



## ercrbc

Congrats to all that passed ROFR this week!  We are patiently waiting for our HHI contract.  Of course it's been just two weeks, so no news is good news at this point 



mrjef said:


> Yeah!!!  Hopefully, we can still take our September vacation.



I had good luck two years in a row on last minute Sept trips.  We scheduled one in July a few years ago and snagged a 1BR value at AKV, and the next year got a 1BR at OKW near HH just 6 weeks out.  Hope you find availability too!


----------



## WsPrincess

poohbear52 said:


> Hi I just got news that we closed and will be sent a packet from disney with our member numbers but from reading these boards can't you get it sooner from member services I am really confused reguarding this step in the process any help will be appreciated.



Disney will send it to you but you can call Member Administration and they should be able to give it to you. I had no problem getting mine when I called and about 2 weeks later I got the paper from Disney with all my information on it!


----------



## gatorgirl02

JaimeA said:


> Second time is the charm
> 
> Got the word today that we passed on our Boardwalk contract!!
> 
> 250 points April UY $59/pt buyer pays $500 toward MF, buyer pays closing.
> 250 points available all points going forward.
> 
> It was alittle higher per point than I wanted but a April UY Boardwalk was hard to find in the size I wanted.



Congrats Jamie!


----------



## gatorgirl02

mrsjef said:


> I've been totally unproductive today, checking my email constantly for news that we passed ROFR, and I just got it!!!  Hooray!!!
> 
> $60 pp for 230 points with a Dec UY at SSR.  39 2011 points (banked into 2012) and all 2012 & forward points.  Buyer pays closing costs, split MFs 50/50.  Sent to ROFR on June 15th.
> 
> Super excited!!!  Now for the next part of the wait...
> 
> How long should I expect the closing process to take?



Congrats Mrsjef! Welcome to the DVC club.


----------



## gatorgirl02

vwl mom said:


> Congratulations to those that made it through ROFR!
> 
> We got some good news today, too.  We passed ROFR on 6/19 and closed today.  I never expected to go that quickly, especially with 4th of July thrown in there.



Great news VWL mom. We passed ROFR on our VWL contract a couple weeks ago and are just waiting on our closing docs.


----------



## gatorgirl02

poohbear52 said:


> Hi I just got news that we closed and will be sent a packet from disney with our member numbers but from reading these boards can't you get it sooner from member services I am really confused reguarding this step in the process any help will be appreciated.



DVC is telling folks it takes two weeks from that notice to get put into their system and get your paperwork, but in reality, that is not the case. Some people are reporting anywhere from a couple days to a week + to get into the system. As per many reports, it depends who answers the phone as to if whether you can get your member number from DVC before your paperwork arrives. But to add on to a previous comment, you can also try to use the previous contract number from the last owner (which can also be found on your contract) to try to locate your contract. Good luck!


----------



## marsh0013

Congrats to all who passed ROFR!  We got our closing paperwork via email yesterday, now I just need to get a cashier's check from the bank (difficult with the hours I work, but hopefully tomorrow), and send it all back.


----------



## mrjef

ercrbc said:


> I had good luck two years in a row on last minute Sept trips.  We scheduled one in July a few years ago and snagged a 1BR value at AKV, and the next year got a 1BR at OKW near HH just 6 weeks out.  Hope you find availability too!



Thanks for the ray of hope on booking our September vacation.  Our problem will be that we have five kiddos, so a 1BR is out of the question.  I just hope that our lack of flexibility of a 2BR will not force us to push our vacation back to later in the year.


----------



## ffindis

Just found out we passed ROFR
OKW
90 points
April use year
$55 a point
Split member fees
Buyer pays closing


----------



## Joey7295

ffindis said:
			
		

> Just found out we passed ROFR
> OKW
> 90 points
> April use year
> $55 a point
> Split member fees
> Buyer pays closing



Congratulations...how many points are available immediately?


----------



## jara1528

Well, the monkey got us this time. 
To be honest I was a little surprised.  I really didn't think Disney would want this one. Here are the details:
BCV, Sept UY, 100 points, no 2011 points, 3 2012 points, 100 2013 points.
$65/point, no MF for buyer, split closing.
**sent to ROFR June 29th , received notice July 11th.
I'm bummed!  Now, it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## DougEMG

jara1528 said:


> Well, the monkey got us this time.
> To be honest I was a little surprised.  I really didn't think Disney would want this one. Here are the details:
> BCV, Sept UY, 100 points, no 2011 points, 3 2012 points, 100 2013 points.
> $65/point, no MF for buyer, split closing.
> 
> I'm bummed!  Now, it's back to the drawing board.



With no 2012 points that is surprising that they took this.  Better luck next time.


----------



## DougEMG

ffindis said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR
> OKW
> 90 points
> April use year
> $55 a point
> Split member fees
> Buyer pays closing



Another OKW contract that passes, congradulations


----------



## JaimeA

jara1528 said:


> Well, the monkey got us this time.
> To be honest I was a little surprised.  I really didn't think Disney would want this one. Here are the details:
> BCV, Sept UY, 100 points, no 2011 points, 3 2012 points, 100 2013 points.
> $65/point, no MF for buyer, split closing.
> **sent to ROFR June 29th , received notice July 11th.
> I'm bummed!  Now, it's back to the drawing board.



Wow, that is surprising- so sorry.  Unfortunately I know the feeling.  Second time was a charm for me.  Good luck on the next one!!


----------



## DizBub

jara1528 said:


> Well, the monkey got us this time.
> To be honest I was a little surprised.  I really didn't think Disney would want this one. Here are the details:
> BCV, Sept UY, 100 points, no 2011 points, 3 2012 points, 100 2013 points.
> $65/point, no MF for buyer, split closing.
> **sent to ROFR June 29th , received notice July 11th.
> I'm bummed!  Now, it's back to the drawing board.



Sorry.    You'll find a better one.


----------



## fmer55

ffindis said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR
> OKW
> 90 points
> April use year
> $55 a point
> Split member fees
> Buyer pays closing



Sounds very similar to the deal i have out there right now on day 29 and no news. Who was broker and when did you go to ROFR?


----------



## fmer55

jara1528 said:


> Well, the monkey got us this time.
> To be honest I was a little surprised.  I really didn't think Disney would want this one. Here are the details:
> BCV, Sept UY, 100 points, no 2011 points, 3 2012 points, 100 2013 points.
> $65/point, no MF for buyer, split closing.
> **sent to ROFR June 29th , received notice July 11th.
> I'm bummed!  Now, it's back to the drawing board.



That really stinks, sorry about that.

And it is a bit shocking with no 2012 points


----------



## poohbear52

Thanks for your help I called member services
Got Tammy who was not very pleasant and said their working on contracts from the 4th so I guess I will be calling next week


----------



## poohbear52

Congrats to all that passed ROFR


----------



## DannysMom

ffindis said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR
> OKW
> 90 points
> April use year
> $55 a point
> Split member fees
> Buyer pays closing



Congrats!


----------



## DannysMom

jara1528 said:


> Well, the monkey got us this time.
> To be honest I was a little surprised.  I really didn't think Disney would want this one. Here are the details:
> BCV, Sept UY, 100 points, no 2011 points, 3 2012 points, 100 2013 points.
> $65/point, no MF for buyer, split closing.
> **sent to ROFR June 29th , received notice July 11th.
> I'm bummed!  Now, it's back to the drawing board.



So sorry.     the next one will be even better.  I too am a bit surprised they took this one with no 2012 pts.  

Makes me a bit nervous  for my BCV contract -- was submitted for ROFR on 6/25 and no news is good news, right.


----------



## fmer55

fmer55 said:


> ok here are the details
> 
> 90 OKW jun UY $55pp 2012 180pts 2013 90, buyer pays closing and split maintenance(buyer pays $156)
> 
> I truly think i have a 50/50 shot.
> 
> Asking 60, offered 55 on friday, contracts signed and off to ROFR today



Just got word that the monkey has slept right through this one and i have passed ROFR


----------



## DannysMom

fmer55 said:


> Just got word that the monkey has slept right through this one and i have passed ROFR



Congrats!  Seems like they are making folks sweat it out for the full 30 days when they intend to waive rofr


----------



## JaimeA

fmer55 said:


> Just got word that the monkey has slept right through this one and i have passed ROFR



Congrats!!!


----------



## AJA

Congrats to all that passed this week!

The ROFR'd on the BCV with no 2012 points is surprising, it's just a few bucks less than some that passed recently with loaded contracts.  

To those that didn't pass, I hope your next contract brings much better luck!


----------



## gatorgirl02

jara1528 said:


> Well, the monkey got us this time.
> To be honest I was a little surprised.  I really didn't think Disney would want this one. Here are the details:
> BCV, Sept UY, 100 points, no 2011 points, 3 2012 points, 100 2013 points.
> $65/point, no MF for buyer, split closing.
> **sent to ROFR June 29th , received notice July 11th.
> I'm bummed!  Now, it's back to the drawing board.



What a bummer, sorry.  Hopefully you can find a better deal out there...


----------



## ffindis

Thanks for all the congratulations.  The contract has 90 banked points and 90 current points and I am working with Sharon at Fidelity, who has been very professional.


----------



## DougEMG

fmer55 said:


> Just got word that the monkey has slept right through this one and i have passed ROFR



Congradulations...so are you back to taunting the monkey


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> Congradulations...so are you back to taunting the monkey



Hunting for VWL now


----------



## kgallagher9

We are first time owners and just got word that our contract passed!  
BWV 150 pts Jun UY, $64 pp, all '12 and '13 pts, buyer pays MF and closing

Hooray, so excited!


----------



## DougEMG

fmer55 said:


> Hunting for VWL now




There have been some good deals go through on VWL this year, good luck with snagging one.


----------



## DougEMG

kgallagher9 said:


> We are first time owners and just got word that our contract passed!
> BWV 150 pts Jun UY, $64 pp, all '12 and '13 pts, buyer pays MF and closing
> 
> Hooray, so excited!



Welcome and enjoy your points


----------



## jekjones1558

kgallagher9 said:


> We are first time owners and just got word that our contract passed!
> BWV 150 pts Jun UY, $64 pp, all '12 and '13 pts, buyer pays MF and closing
> 
> Hooray, so excited!



Welcome Home, Neighbor! ​


----------



## fmer55

kgallagher9 said:


> We are first time owners and just got word that our contract passed!
> BWV 150 pts Jun UY, $64 pp, all '12 and '13 pts, buyer pays MF and closing
> 
> Hooray, so excited!



Conngratulations.......Party in the newcomers villa


----------



## kgallagher9

fmer55 said:


> Conngratulations.......Party in the newcomers villa



Thanks for the welcome, everyone!  And Mike, we have 2 daughters the same age as yours so that could work out well

Partay at the BWV!!!!!


----------



## fmer55

kgallagher9 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, everyone!  And Mike, we have 2 daughters the same age as yours so that could work out well
> 
> Partay at the BWV!!!!!



Were in

We are at WDW Oct, Nov, Feb and Mar......The 6 Months of Disney tour


----------



## DizBub

DizBub said:


> Passed ROFR on BCV 160 points.  $72pp, Feb UY, 160 banked 2011 points, 141 2012 points and all points forward.  Buyer pays closing and '12 MFs.  Fidelity.
> 
> Submitted 6/5.



Just got the closing documents today and returned them with final payment.  Looks like this one may happen.


----------



## com_op_2000

121 OKW (Feb) $51.23, 98 current year pts, all '13 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs and buyer refunds to seller for 98 pts mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/10)


----------



## ercrbc

Disney bought back our HHI contract 

300pts (Dec UY), 119 banked 2010, 304 coming Dec 2012, $45pt buyer pays closing. submitted on 6/28, ROFR'd on 7/13

I am disappointed but kind of relieved to not have the stress of using 119pts before 12/1/12.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Waiting on several contracts to go through.  A big thanks to everyone for sharing all your ROFR experiences.  I wish I would have read/seen this thread before I started making offers.  Some very helpful stuff here.  Thanks Everyone!  Just signed all my contracts this week and they are off to Disney now.  Really addicting making offers on these contracts.  Maybe I won't win em all so I can keep on playing


----------



## JaimeA

com_op_2000 said:


> 121 OKW (Feb) $51.23, 98 current year pts, all '13 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs and buyer refunds to seller for 98 pts mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/10)



Congrats!!!


----------



## JaimeA

ercrbc said:


> Disney bought back our HHI contract
> 
> 300pts (Dec UY), 119 banked 2010, 304 coming Dec 2012, $45pt buyer pays closing. submitted on 6/28, ROFR'd on 7/13
> 
> I am disappointed but kind of relieved to not have the stress of using 119pts before 12/1/12.



So sorry, best of luck with the next one!!


----------



## Hyperspace Hoopla

From reading other posts I may have overpaid, so maybe I don't have to worry so much about ROFR.  What do you think?

150 points SSR Aug UY -$58 per point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  2011 points are banked and available on Aug 1, 2012.


----------



## DizBub

Hyperspace Hoopla said:


> From reading other posts I may have overpaid, so maybe I don't have to worry so much about ROFR.  What do you think?
> 
> 150 points SSR Aug UY -$58 per point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  2011 points are banked and available on Aug 1, 2012.



Doubt you have anything to worry about.  And I think you got a great deal.

Congrats and Good Luck!!


----------



## ELMC

Hyperspace Hoopla said:


> From reading other posts I may have overpaid, so maybe I don't have to worry so much about ROFR.  What do you think?
> 
> 150 points SSR Aug UY -$58 per point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  2011 points are banked and available on Aug 1, 2012.



You may have paid more than some others have in the past, but that doesn't mean that you overpaid.    Remember, there is a spectrum of savings when it comes to buying resale.  You got a good price and two years of free points.  It's a good deal that you should be happy with.


----------



## DannysMom

Hyperspace Hoopla said:


> From reading other posts I may have overpaid, so maybe I don't have to worry so much about ROFR.  What do you think?
> 
> 150 points SSR Aug UY -$58 per point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  2011 points are banked and available on Aug 1, 2012.



Welcome to the Dis!

If you went to buy those same SSR pts from Disney they would charge you what?  $115 or $120 a point?  You made a fine deal. This is a nice place to pass the time while you're in your ROFR wait.


----------



## DougEMG

Hyperspace Hoopla said:


> From reading other posts I may have overpaid, so maybe I don't have to worry so much about ROFR.  What do you think?
> 
> 150 points SSR Aug UY -$58 per point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  2011 points are banked and available on Aug 1, 2012.



No matter what you paid there is eventually going to be someone that got a better deal.  You paid less than I did when I bought my first contract, but i did better on my last contract.  Average them together and i bet we aren't that far apart.  The main thing is are you happy with what you paid.  Maybe you could have paid $3-4 less but that might have taken you another 3-4 months to make that deal.

Besides, over the long run MF are going to count for a lot more than your buy in costs and buying SSR is one of the better resorts for MF.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Hyperspace Hoopla said:


> From reading other posts I may have overpaid, so maybe I don't have to worry so much about ROFR.  What do you think?
> 
> 150 points SSR Aug UY -$58 per point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  2011 points are banked and available on Aug 1, 2012.



That is a great deal...similar to a couple I just put into ROFR.  I agree with what the other gentleman said.  You can wait months trying to get a cheapo contract or you can take a good deal when you see one


----------



## ercrbc

Hyperspace Hoopla said:


> From reading other posts I may have overpaid, so maybe I don't have to worry so much about ROFR.  What do you think?
> 
> 150 points SSR Aug UY -$58 per point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  2011 points are banked and available on Aug 1, 2012.



This looks like a great deal   Hopefully you will have no issues passing ROFR!


----------



## DannysMom

Just received word that we passed ROFR!  YEAH!  We were submitted on 6/25 & passed today 7/17.  On our way to being DVC owners. 



DannysMom said:


> Offered $65/pt on a 200 pt BCV contract, Feb UY, 60 banked 2011 pts, all 2012 pts (which we asked seller to bank) and all 2013 pts coming.  Seller pays MF.  Buyer pays closing costs.


----------



## DizBub

DannysMom said:


> Just received word that we passed ROFR!  YEAH!  We were submitted on 6/25 & passed today 7/17.  On our way to being DVC owners.



Wow!  VERY quick.  Congratulations!


----------



## jara1528

DannysMom said:


> Just received word that we passed ROFR!  YEAH!  We were submitted on 6/25 & passed today 7/17.  On our way to being DVC owners.



That's great news!  We are trying for another one.  Just waiting to hear news that we have gone to ROFR.


----------



## MickeyFan612

DannysMom said:


> Just received word that we passed ROFR!  YEAH!  We were submitted on 6/25 & passed today 7/17.  On our way to being DVC owners.



Congrats to you


----------



## DannysMom

Thanks everyone.   I am very excited.  . I certainly wasn't counting on hearing today, figured next week was more likely, but I'll take it.  Things are looking good to get to closing in Aug.

I keep checking this thread to see if any other Dis-ers got ROFR news today.  I can't be the only one that heard today, can I?


----------



## MickeyFan612

My OKW contracts have all been sent to Disney.  Still working on my SSR!
I hope these all pass but seen some w/ less points get taken back so we'll see

1.  296pts. paid 60/point Mar 11 296, mar 12 296 and forward.  seller pays '12maint. I pay closing.  (sort of costly per point I know but seller thought it was worth it with all the extra points and I agreed and gave in...at least probably little chance of Disney buying back

2.  300 pts. paid 54/pt Dec 11-260, Dec 12 300 and all going forward seller pays 2012 maint. 

3.  232 pts. paid 55/pt Feb 11-232, Feb 12-232,feb 13-232 seller pays 2012 maint.

I hope that I got fairly good deals


----------



## DougEMG

MickeyFan612 said:


> My OKW contracts have all been sent to Disney.  Still working on my SSR!
> I hope these all pass but seen some w/ less points get taken back so we'll see
> 
> 1.  296pts. paid 60/point Mar 11 296, mar 12 296 and forward.  seller pays '12maint. I pay closing.  (sort of costly per point I know but seller thought it was worth it with all the extra points and I agreed and gave in...at least probably little chance of Disney buying back
> 
> 2.  300 pts. paid 54/pt Dec 11-260, Dec 12 300 and all going forward seller pays 2012 maint.
> 
> 3.  232 pts. paid 55/pt Feb 11-232, Feb 12-232,feb 13-232 seller pays 2012 maint.
> 
> I hope that I got fairly good deals



Good luck with those.  Earlier in the year a lot of OKW contracts were taken back in ROFR, so I have no idea if yours will get through or not, but you probably have a 50-50 chance.


----------



## MickeyFan612

DougEMG said:


> Good luck with those.  Earlier in the year a lot of OKW contracts were taken back in ROFR, so I have no idea if yours will get through or not, but you probably have a 50-50 chance.



Thanks for luck!  I'll post when and if I get any of them


----------



## jekjones1558

DannysMom said:


> Just received word that we passed ROFR!  YEAH!  We were submitted on 6/25 & passed today 7/17.  On our way to being DVC owners.



Great deal!  Congrats on getting it past ROFR!


----------



## Missyrose

Missyrose said:


> It's true, add-onitis is real and there is only one cure, MORE POINTS! Contract was just sent to Disney for ROFR:
> 
> BLT, 80 points, June UY. 120 2012 points, all points going forward. $90 per point and seller pays closing and MFs.



Just found out we passed ROFR! Submitted on June 19, passed July 17.


----------



## DougEMG

Missyrose said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR! Submitted on June 19, passed July 17.



Congradulations.  Nice getting the seller to pay closing and MF.


----------



## cpfd910

Ok all of my points loaded member ID booked AKV for Sept and today booked BWV for Feb. I have been waiting along time for this


----------



## fmer55

DannysMom said:


> Just received word that we passed ROFR!  YEAH!  We were submitted on 6/25 & passed today 7/17.  On our way to being DVC owners.



Congrats, and a nice quick turnaround, 22 days, so nice of the monkey


----------



## fmer55

MickeyFan612 said:


> My OKW contracts have all been sent to Disney.  Still working on my SSR!
> I hope these all pass but seen some w/ less points get taken back so we'll see
> 
> 1.  296pts. paid 60/point Mar 11 296, mar 12 296 and forward.  seller pays '12maint. I pay closing.  (sort of costly per point I know but seller thought it was worth it with all the extra points and I agreed and gave in...at least probably little chance of Disney buying back
> 
> 2.  300 pts. paid 54/pt Dec 11-260, Dec 12 300 and all going forward seller pays 2012 maint.
> 
> 3.  232 pts. paid 55/pt Feb 11-232, Feb 12-232,feb 13-232 seller pays 2012 maint.
> 
> I hope that I got fairly good deals




Wow all 3 nicely loaded, good luck


----------



## fmer55

cpfd910 said:


> Ok all of my points loaded member ID booked AKV for Sept and today booked BWV for Feb. I have been waiting along time for this



I, too am a new member staying at BWV Feb 6-10. what are your dates?


----------



## DannysMom

MickeyFan612 said:


> My OKW contracts have all been sent to Disney.  Still working on my SSR!
> I hope these all pass but seen some w/ less points get taken back so we'll see
> 
> 1.  296pts. paid 60/point Mar 11 296, mar 12 296 and forward.  seller pays '12maint. I pay closing.  (sort of costly per point I know but seller thought it was worth it with all the extra points and I agreed and gave in...at least probably little chance of Disney buying back
> 
> 2.  300 pts. paid 54/pt Dec 11-260, Dec 12 300 and all going forward seller pays 2012 maint.
> 
> 3.  232 pts. paid 55/pt Feb 11-232, Feb 12-232,feb 13-232 seller pays 2012 maint.
> 
> I hope that I got fairly good deals



Three nicely loaded Contracts. Good luck getting through ROFR. 



Missyrose said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR! Submitted on June 19, passed July 17.


 
Congrats!  I was starting to wonder if I was all alone this week.


----------



## ajasmom

ajasmom said:


> New to this we will be trying to get this thru ROFR
> SS  Aug  150 61/pt 95 points on 8/1/12 and 150 points coming on 8/1/13.



Found out today we passed ROFR.  Now to wait for closing documents.  Its getting closer.  Maybe we can get in a short trip this winter.



Congrats to everyone else who also passed today.


----------



## drumms2112

Just passed ROFR for SSR!!!! We are exited!
$52pp/ 250pts/ Feb use year/ 5pts banked from 2011/ All 250 pts for 2012, 2013. Buyer pays closing/ Buyer pays prorated MF. Submitted 6/23/12, passed ROFR 7/17/12. Thank you seller for a fair price and Thank you Sharon from Fidelity for being all pro.


----------



## DannysMom

ajasmom said:


> Found out today we passed ROFR.  Now to wait for closing documents.  Its getting closer.  Maybe we can get in a short trip this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who also passed today.



Congrats!!



drumms2112 said:


> Just passed ROFR for SSR!!!! We are exited!
> $52pp/ 250pts/ Feb use year/ 5pts banked from 2011/ All 250 pts for 2012, 2013. Buyer pays closing/ Buyer pays prorated MF. Submitted 6/23/12, passed ROFR 7/17/12. Thank you seller for a fair price and Thank you Sharon from Fidelity for being all pro.



Nice deal.   Congrats!

Ok so the count for this week stands at 4 passed.  Whew I was getting worried this morning.


----------



## vwl mom

DannysMom said:


> Just received word that we passed ROFR!  YEAH!  We were submitted on 6/25 & passed today 7/17.  On our way to being DVC owners.





Missyrose said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR! Submitted on June 19, passed July 17.





ajasmom said:


> Found out today we passed ROFR.  Now to wait for closing documents.  Its getting closer.  Maybe we can get in a short trip this winter.





drumms2112 said:


> Just passed ROFR for SSR!!!! We are exited!
> $52pp/ 250pts/ Feb use year/ 5pts banked from 2011/ All 250 pts for 2012, 2013. Buyer pays closing/ Buyer pays prorated MF. Submitted 6/23/12, passed ROFR 7/17/12. Thank you seller for a fair price and Thank you Sharon from Fidelity for being all pro.



Congrats to all that passed!  We used Sharon too and she was great.



cpfd910 said:


> Ok all of my points loaded member ID booked AKV for Sept and today booked BWV for Feb. I have been waiting along time for this



My points were loaded yesterday too and I spent most of the afternoon booking and changing things around. 

7 weeks start to finish, all in all better than I expected.


----------



## MickeyFan612

drumms2112 said:


> Just passed ROFR for SSR!!!! We are exited!
> $52pp/ 250pts/ Feb use year/ 5pts banked from 2011/ All 250 pts for 2012, 2013. Buyer pays closing/ Buyer pays prorated MF. Submitted 6/23/12, passed ROFR 7/17/12. Thank you seller for a fair price and Thank you Sharon from Fidelity for being all pro.



Congrats!  Looks like a great contract.  Enjoy!!


----------



## stacielee

Just started the process with a seller:

150 points AKV Sep UY - $65 per point, buyer pays closing & MF. 2011 points are banked and available on Sep 1, 2012.

Wish me luck!


----------



## jara1528

stacielee said:


> Just started the process with a seller:
> 
> 150 points AKV Sep UY - $65 per point, buyer pays closing & MF. 2011 points are banked and available on Sep 1, 2012.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck!!  Looks like we will be on this ride together!
Our contract was sent to Disney today.  Hope the next 30 days fly by!

And to everyone who said something better would come along when Disney ROFRd the last one...You were right!  Found a BCV with the same UY as our AKV.  175 points, Dec UY, 67 banked 2011 points, 175 2012 points.


----------



## marsh0013

congrats to the newly passed and good luck to the newly submitted!

our final check and closing docs were received by the title company on monday.  they didn't mention if the sellers' docs were received yet.  hope i hear something soon!


----------



## radmcg

Submitted contract 6-27-12 received notice from TTS yesterday we passed ROFR 7-17-12.  Just looking for the contract from the Title company.  160 points BLT.  20 day turn around not bad!
Thanks for all the support.  Now if I can just use those banked points before feb.


----------



## DannysMom

jara1528 said:


> And to everyone who said something better would come along when Disney ROFRd the last one...You were right!  Found a BCV with the same UY as our AKV.  175 points, Dec UY, 67 banked 2011 points, 175 2012 points.



GL getting your "new & improved" contract through ROFR.  Second time will do it. . What price per point is the new deal?



radmcg said:


> Submitted contract 6-27-12 received notice from TTS yesterday we passed ROFR 7-17-12.  Just looking for the contract from the Title company.  160 points BLT.  20 day turn around not bad!
> Thanks for all the support.  Now if I can just use those banked points before feb.



Super quick turnaround!   I thought mine was quick at 6/25 sumbit & 7/17 pass.  You were 2 whole days quicker.  I'll have banked pts that need to be used before Feb too....


----------



## jara1528

DannysMom said:


> GL getting your "new & improved" contract through ROFR.  Second time will do it. . What price per point is the new deal?
> 
> $64/point, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing.  Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## T Morrows Child

We're hoping some of the good vibes of this board can rub off on us!

We signed a contract for BCV, 200 points, at $73/point.  February year with all 200 points available now for 2012.

We hit a slight snag since the seller hasn't turned in the paperwork yet (their lawyer thought they had until the August closing to execute the contract).  We'll get it this week and turned in to Disney for review.

Fingers are crossed . . .


----------



## MickeyFan612

T Morrows Child said:


> We're hoping some of the good vibes of this board can rub off on us!
> 
> We signed a contract for BCV, 200 points, at $73/point.  February year with all 200 points available now for 2012.
> 
> We hit a slight snag since the seller hasn't turned in the paperwork yet (their lawyer thought they had until the August closing to execute the contract).  We'll get it this week and turned in to Disney for review.
> 
> Fingers are crossed . . .



That's a great contract.  I stayed there this past April and loved every minute of it.  Good luck passing ROFR!


----------



## DannysMom

T Morrows Child said:


> We're hoping some of the good vibes of this board can rub off on us!
> 
> We signed a contract for BCV, 200 points, at $73/point.  February year with all 200 points available now for 2012.
> 
> We hit a slight snag since the seller hasn't turned in the paperwork yet (their lawyer thought they had until the August closing to execute the contract).  We'll get it this week and turned in to Disney for review.
> 
> Fingers are crossed . . .



GL getting through ROFR.  I think you will make it, no problem. 

What broker us this through?  I know we used Fidelity and the contract was sent with very clear instructions and a description of what the steps involved in a resale are.  Did you get that or did your seller's lawyer not bother to read the documentation?


----------



## T Morrows Child

DannysMom said:


> GL getting through ROFR.  I think you will make it, no problem.
> 
> What broker us this through?  I know we used Fidelity and the contract was sent with very clear instructions and a description of what the steps involved in a resale are.  Did you get that or did your seller's lawyer not bother to read the documentation?



We're using DVCbyresale.  The sellers have a split-of-the-household thing going on, and the sellers needed to get sign-off by both attorneys.  Our broker called because today was their deadline, and there was a clear mixup.

I certainly respect that it isn't easy to work through things, but it is puzzling since they listed the property and we paid what they were asking!  Still, patience pays off.


----------



## DannysMom

T Morrows Child said:


> We're using DVCbyresale.  The sellers have a split-of-the-household thing going on, and the sellers needed to get sign-off by both attorneys.  Our broker called because today was their deadline, and there was a clear mixup.
> 
> I certainly respect that it isn't easy to work through things, but it is puzzling since they listed the property and we paid what they were asking!  Still, patience pays off.



Annoying.  Hopefully the broker has properly straightened out the lawyers and it is smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## T Morrows Child

DannysMom said:


> Annoying.  Hopefully the broker has properly straightened out the lawyers and it is smooth sailing from here on out.



Thanks.  Yes, the broker has been great, and I have a lot of confidence in her.  We just have to wait the extra days, which is alway tough when it comes to anything Disney, of course!

It just means some extra days of anxiety hoping that we can make it through the ROFR!


----------



## drumms2112

DannysMom said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deal.   Congrats!
> 
> Ok so the count for this week stands at 4 passed.  Whew I was getting worried this morning.





vwl mom said:


> Congrats to all that passed!  We used Sharon too and she was great.
> 
> 
> 
> My points were loaded yesterday too and I spent most of the afternoon booking and changing things around.
> 
> 7 weeks start to finish, all in all better than I expected.





MickeyFan612 said:


> Congrats!  Looks like a great contract.  Enjoy!!



Thank you all!


----------



## Mom-2-2Princesses

We got word on Tuesday that Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!  Here are the details:

SSR
160 pts
Dec. UY
all 11 pts (banked to 2012), all 2012 pts
asking $60/pp
paid $51/pp
Buyer pays closing and MF are split
Submitted 6/25
Passed 7/17
Fidelity (Rachel has been wonderful)

HOORAY for us and congrats to all who also passed ROFR this week!


----------



## DannysMom

Mom-2-2Princesses said:


> We got word on Tuesday that Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!  Here are the details:
> 
> SSR
> 160 pts
> Dec. UY
> all 11 pts (banked to 2012), all 2012 pts
> asking $60/pp
> paid $51/pp
> Buyer pays closing and MF are split
> Submitted 6/25
> Passed 7/17
> Fidelity (Rachel has been wonderful)
> 
> HOORAY for us and congrats to all who also passed ROFR this week!



Congrats!  Nice deal!  Funny we went through Rachel at Fidelity too. Submitted and passed on the same days too. 

All these good deals at SSR are making me want to shop for more points even though we haven't even closed on our first set yet. :rofl. My husband would kill me. Lol


----------



## DoomBuggy0922

T Morrows Child said:


> We're hoping some of the good vibes of this board can rub off on us!
> 
> We signed a contract for BCV, 200 points, at $73/point.  February year with all 200 points available now for 2012.
> 
> We hit a slight snag since the seller hasn't turned in the paperwork yet (their lawyer thought they had until the August closing to execute the contract).  We'll get it this week and turned in to Disney for review.
> 
> Fingers are crossed . . .



I don't think you'll have a problem. We just passed a BCV contract at $73 a point (August UY, and 171 banked points). You'll TOTALLY get this one!


----------



## DougEMG

Mom-2-2Princesses said:


> We got word on Tuesday that Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!  Here are the details:
> 
> SSR
> 160 pts
> Dec. UY
> all 11 pts (banked to 2012), all 2012 pts
> asking $60/pp
> paid $51/pp
> Buyer pays closing and MF are split
> Submitted 6/25
> Passed 7/17
> Fidelity (Rachel has been wonderful)
> 
> HOORAY for us and congrats to all who also passed ROFR this week!




Nice deal, congradulations


----------



## DougEMG

DannysMom said:


> All these good deals at SSR are making me want to shop for more points even though we haven't even closed on our first set yet. :rofl. My husband would kill me. Lol



It's hard to resist a good deal, isn't it


----------



## JaimeA

Mom-2-2Princesses said:


> We got word on Tuesday that Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!  Here are the details:
> 
> SSR
> 160 pts
> Dec. UY
> all 11 pts (banked to 2012), all 2012 pts
> asking $60/pp
> paid $51/pp
> Buyer pays closing and MF are split
> Submitted 6/25
> Passed 7/17
> Fidelity (Rachel has been wonderful)
> 
> HOORAY for us and congrats to all who also passed ROFR this week!



Congrats!! That is a nice contract and price!!  We used Rachel also she has been great


----------



## MickeyFan612

Mom-2-2Princesses said:


> We got word on Tuesday that Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!  Here are the details:
> 
> SSR
> 160 pts
> Dec. UY
> all 11 pts (banked to 2012), all 2012 pts
> asking $60/pp
> paid $51/pp
> Buyer pays closing and MF are split
> Submitted 6/25
> Passed 7/17
> Fidelity (Rachel has been wonderful)
> 
> HOORAY for us and congrats to all who also passed ROFR this week!



Congrats on your new ownership!  I also, like everyone else it seems, used Rachel.  She's a busy gal


----------



## DannysMom

DougEMG said:


> It's hard to resist a good deal, isn't it



It totally is!

I keep telling myself in 2 or 3 years when we start feeling a little tight on points, there will still be plenty of SSR contracts on the resale market. I can buy something then.   That is, if I can hold out that long!


----------



## Missyrose

DannysMom said:


> It totally is!
> 
> I keep telling myself in 2 or 3 years when we start feeling a little tight on points, there will still be plenty of SSR contracts on the resale market. I can buy something then.   That is, if I can hold out that long!



I tried to hold off on buying a second contract, I lasted three months!


----------



## fmer55

Missyrose said:


> I tried to hold off on buying a second contract, I lasted three months!



One month for me, waiting on closing docs on 2nd and hunting for the third


----------



## DougEMG

fmer55 said:


> One month for me, waiting on closing docs on 2nd and hunting for the third



I did good then, I was 5 months between buying my first contract and my 2nd contract.


----------



## DannysMom

Missyrose said:


> I tried to hold off on buying a second contract, I lasted three months!





fmer55 said:


> One month for me, waiting on closing docs on 2nd and hunting for the third





DougEMG said:


> I did good then, I was 5 months between buying my first contract and my 2nd contract.



It's a sickness I tell you!!


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> I did good then, I was 5 months between buying my first contract and my 2nd contract.



But once you got the bug , you got it bad

Out of bed in the morning, pour coffee, make an offer, repeat


----------



## Poolrat

fmer55 said:


> One month for me, waiting on closing docs on 2nd and hunting for the third





DougEMG said:


> I did good then, I was 5 months between buying my first contract and my 2nd contract.





DannysMom said:


> It's a sickness I tell you!!



4 months for me between 1st offer and second offer.  

But I made it 9 months before I  made the offer on the third. 

Will post here about it shortly- little superstitcious right now.


----------



## WsPrincess

fmer55 said:


> One month for me, waiting on closing docs on 2nd and hunting for the third



DH just mentioned last night that having 2 resorts would be nice...Is this how it begins?


----------



## stacielee

WsPrincess said:


> DH just mentioned last night that having 2 resorts would be nice...Is this how it begins?



Yup!


----------



## Shazzasmd

Missyrose said:


> I tried to hold off on buying a second contract, I lasted three months!



LOL - I'm determined to wait until we actually get fully closed and do our first stay before looking for that next contract.

Congrats to those who passed ROFR this month.


----------



## Missyrose

Shazzasmd said:


> LOL - I'm determined to wait until we actually get fully closed and do our first stay before looking for that next contract.



Yep, that's what I told myself too.


----------



## twoj

Hi all, this is my first post . 
Had contract sent off to Disney today to buy 400 points at BCV at $66 a point buyer pays closing costs and seller pays 2012 mf... 

This will be a long 30 days . 
Fingers crossed


----------



## DannysMom

twoj said:


> Hi all, this is my first post .
> Had contract sent off to Disney today to buy 400 points at BCV at $66 a point



Welcome to the Dis   Good luck passing ROFR!


----------



## cpfd910

fmer55 said:
			
		

> I, too am a new member staying at BWV Feb 6-10. what are your dates?



17th to 24th live on long island kids off from school


----------



## bdoleary

Mom-2-2Princesses said:


> We got word on Tuesday that Disney has waived ROFR on our contract!  Here are the details:
> 
> SSR
> 160 pts
> Dec. UY
> all 11 pts (banked to 2012), all 2012 pts
> asking $60/pp
> paid $51/pp
> Buyer pays closing and MF are split
> Submitted 6/25
> Passed 7/17
> Fidelity (Rachel has been wonderful)
> 
> HOORAY for us and congrats to all who also passed ROFR this week!



Congratulations - looks like a great deal - congratulations to everyone else that passed ROFR recently!


----------



## fmer55

cpfd910 said:


> 17th to 24th live on long island kids off from school



On LI also, we like to go the week and a half before break and play hookey for 2 days, place is a ghost town


----------



## ercrbc

Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR today.

270 HHIpts (Jun UY), 275 currently available, 270 for 2013. $49/pt buyer pays 2012 MF, buyer seller split closing

I hope we have better luck with this one passing


----------



## saintstickets

fmer55 said:


> One month for me, waiting on closing docs on 2nd and hunting for the third





DougEMG said:


> I did good then, I was 5 months between buying my first contract and my 2nd contract.





Poolrat said:


> 4 months for me between 1st offer and second offer.
> 
> But I made it 9 months before I  made the offer on the third.



2nd purchase for us was 5 months after 1st purchase but before our 1st DVC trip!  3rd purchase was a year later but then to make up for lost time, the 4th and 5th were done together only 7 months later.  All told, 5 purchases in 2 years!  It has been 10 months since the last one and that itch is getting awfully hard to keep from scratching!!!


----------



## fmer55

saintstickets said:


> 2nd purchase for us was 5 months after 1st purchase but before our 1st DVC trip!  3rd purchase was a year later but then to make up for lost time, the 4th and 5th were done together only 7 months later.  All told, 5 purchases in 2 years!  It has been 10 months since the last one and that itch is getting awfully hard to keep from scratching!!!



Scratch away


----------



## MickeyFan612

twoj said:


> Hi all, this is my first post .
> Had contract sent off to Disney today to buy 400 points at BCV at $66 a point buyer pays closing costs and seller pays 2012 mf...
> 
> This will be a long 30 days .
> Fingers crossed



Congrats on first contract.  Does it have any 2011 points?  Wow 400... You will some wonderful lengthy Disney trips


----------



## MickeyFan612

ercrbc said:


> Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR today.
> 
> 270 HHIpts (Jun UY), 275 currently available, 270 for 2013. $49/pt buyer pays 2012 MF, buyer seller split closing
> 
> I hope we have better luck with this one passing



Best of luck to you....if you've already lost one odds are in your favor that your closing date will be here before you know it


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> 2nd purchase for us was 5 months after 1st purchase but before our 1st DVC trip!  3rd purchase was a year later but then to make up for lost time, the 4th and 5th were done together only 7 months later.  All told, 5 purchases in 2 years!  It has been 10 months since the last one and that itch is getting awfully hard to keep from scratching!!!



U still at it Bill!  Hope all is well!

I may dip in and buy another SSR (or AKV) contract in the fall or winter.  Prices seem irresistable!

BTW, I promised my daughter that I'd take her to a Saints game this year.  I have my eyes on the dirty bird game as she doesnt have school the next day.  So maybe I will see u soon!

WHO DAT!


----------



## KyleRayner

270 points at BCV, Aug UY, $69 per point, $525 Closing Costs, $936 2012 Annual Dues.

She just signed the contract yesterday. Just waiting for the sellers to sign their copy of the contract and then it's that waiting game with ROFR that we all love so much!


----------



## DannysMom

KyleRayner said:


> 270 points at BCV, Aug UY, $69 per point, $525 Closing Costs, $936 2012 Annual Dues.
> 
> She just signed the contract yesterday. Just waiting for the sellers to sign their copy of the contract and then it's that waiting game with ROFR that we all love so much!



Good luck passing ROFR!


----------



## KyleRayner

DannysMom said:


> Good luck passing ROFR!



Thank you!


----------



## goldenears

First....thanks to everyone who posts info. about their purchase. This was a HUGE help when deciding what we wanted to pay for our first resale add on!!  Wish I had known about this prior to purchasing directly through Disney years ago. Could have saved a bunch of $$$$ . 

Now that we have finally closed...here is what we got:
SSR (DEC) - 150 points, $50/point, 128 '10 points, 150 '11 points, 150 '12 points, FIDELITY.


----------



## jekjones1558

goldenears said:


> First....thanks to everyone who posts info. about their purchase. This was a HUGE help when deciding what we wanted to pay for our first resale add on!!  Wish I had known about this prior to purchasing directly through Disney years ago. Could have saved a bunch of $$$$ .
> 
> Now that we have finally closed...here is what we got:
> SSR (DEC) - 150 points, $50/point, 128 '10 points, 150 '11 points, 150 '12 points, FIDELITY.



Wow.  Fabulous deal!  Enjoy!


----------



## goldenears

jekjones1558 said:
			
		

> Wow.  Fabulous deal!  Enjoy!



Thanks!!


----------



## silmarg

goldenears said:
			
		

> First....thanks to everyone who posts info. about their purchase. This was a HUGE help when deciding what we wanted to pay for our first resale add on!!  Wish I had known about this prior to purchasing directly through Disney years ago. Could have saved a bunch of $$$$ .
> 
> Now that we have finally closed...here is what we got:
> SSR (DEC) - 150 points, $50/point, 128 '10 points, 150 '11 points, 150 '12 points, FIDELITY.



I need a deal like this for my next addon!


----------



## DannysMom

goldenears said:
			
		

> Now that we have finally closed...here is what we got:
> SSR (DEC) - 150 points, $50/point, 128 '10 points, 150 '11 points, 150 '12 points, FIDELITY.


Nice deal!  See all these great buys at SSR is what is making me want to shop for more points when we haven't even closed on our first ones yet..... 

Maybe I need to take a break from the Dis.


----------



## fmer55

goldenears said:


> First....thanks to everyone who posts info. about their purchase. This was a HUGE help when deciding what we wanted to pay for our first resale add on!!  Wish I had known about this prior to purchasing directly through Disney years ago. Could have saved a bunch of $$$$ .
> 
> Now that we have finally closed...here is what we got:
> SSR (DEC) - 150 points, $50/point, 128 '10 points, 150 '11 points, 150 '12 points, FIDELITY.



WOW, that my friend is a sweet deal!!!


----------



## saintstickets

silmarg said:


> U still at it Bill!  Hope all is well!
> 
> I may dip in and buy another SSR (or AKV) contract in the fall or winter.  Prices seem irresistable!
> 
> BTW, I promised my daughter that I'd take her to a Saints game this year.  I have my eyes on the dirty bird game as she doesnt have school the next day.  So maybe I will see u soon!
> 
> WHO DAT!



Good to hear from you Sil!  I wondered how long it would be before you caught addonitis!   I can't decide if my next add-on will be to increase at what we currently have or go for SSR.  I guess it will depend on what contract pops up that scratches my itch!

Please let me know if you make it to NOLA for the Atlanta game.  We are definately going to be there for that one!  I sure hope the off-season woes don't carry over into the season!


----------



## cz4ever

goldenears said:


> First....thanks to everyone who posts info. about their purchase. This was a HUGE help when deciding what we wanted to pay for our first resale add on!!  Wish I had known about this prior to purchasing directly through Disney years ago. Could have saved a bunch of $$$$ .
> 
> Now that we have finally closed...here is what we got:
> SSR (DEC) - 150 points, $50/point, 128 '10 points, 150 '11 points, 150 '12 points, FIDELITY.



Awesome deal - glad it passed ROFR.  Enjoy the new points!


----------



## garryblueboy

We have all closed now and are real DVC members at last nice quick really great service from Jason at Time share store and Nancy at magic vacation titles all went wonderfully so just got to wait now till sept to book our stay for 2013 and go home this is great site and great people giving sound advice thank you all .


----------



## MickeyFan612

garryblueboy said:


> We have all closed now and are real DVC members at last nice quick really great service from Jason at Time share store and Nancy at magic vacation titles all went wonderfully so just got to wait now till sept to book our stay for 2013 and go home this is great site and great people giving sound advice thank you all .



Congrats on your new membership and I agree, this site is wonderful and everybody so helpful  Were you able to get a great deal at Timeshare Store?  I haven't had the pleasure of working with them but your experience sounds like a good one


----------



## MickeyFan612

goldenears said:


> First....thanks to everyone who posts info. about their purchase. This was a HUGE help when deciding what we wanted to pay for our first resale add on!!  Wish I had known about this prior to purchasing directly through Disney years ago. Could have saved a bunch of $$$$ .
> 
> Now that we have finally closed...here is what we got:
> SSR (DEC) - 150 points, $50/point, 128 '10 points, 150 '11 points, 150 '12 points, FIDELITY.



Jealous Here:0)  Wonderful Price...you definitely just offset some of your direct from Disney purchase.  Good Job!!


----------



## goldenears

Thanks everyone!  It was a process, but I stayed firm with what we wanted to pay, dealt with a good amount of rejection and just believed that it would work out eventually and it did!  Faith, trust and Pixie Dust .


----------



## jekjones1558

goldenears said:


> Thanks everyone!  It was a process, but I stayed firm with what we wanted to pay, dealt with a good amount of rejection and just believed that it would work out eventually and it did!  Faith, trust and Pixie Dust .



We have found that Fidelity seems to be very willing to present low offers!


----------



## MrBean

garryblueboy said:
			
		

> We have all closed now and are real DVC members at last nice quick really great service from Jason at Time share store and Nancy at magic vacation titles all went wonderfully so just got to wait now till sept to book our stay for 2013 and go home this is great site and great people giving sound advice thank you all .



Welcome Home!!


----------



## garryblueboy

Yep good deal 250 points Saratoga springs  $ 56 point no maint and we paid closing and all in took 6 weeks from making offer .


----------



## DougEMG

goldenears said:


> First....thanks to everyone who posts info. about their purchase. This was a HUGE help when deciding what we wanted to pay for our first resale add on!!  Wish I had known about this prior to purchasing directly through Disney years ago. Could have saved a bunch of $$$$ .
> 
> Now that we have finally closed...here is what we got:
> SSR (DEC) - 150 points, $50/point, 128 '10 points, 150 '11 points, 150 '12 points, FIDELITY.



Great deal


----------



## DizBub

DizBub said:


> Just got the news!!
> 
> Passed ROFR on BCV 160 points.  $72pp, Feb UY, 160 banked 2011 points, 141 2012 points and all points forward.  Buyer pays closing and '12 MFs.  Fidelity.  Thanks Sharon!!
> 
> Submitted 6/5.



CLOSED!!  9 weeks so far.  Hopefully the loading of the points will happen quickly.  I won't know how to act if I don't have this stuff to stress about.


----------



## princessaloha

DizBub said:


> CLOSED!!  9 weeks so far.  Hopefully the loading of the points will happen quickly.  I won't know how to act if I don't have this stuff to stress about.



No worries, there's plenty of stuff to worry about: First you've got a to wait for points to load and that's worth at least another week of stress.  Then there's all the fun stress regarding booking and your stay: Will there be availability? Will I have to split stay? Which restaurants to make ADRs for? Should I go with the Dining Plan, the TiW card, or OOP? The cost analysis spreadsheets for those.  Now you'll have to have multiple windows open to monitor ALL the boards at one time, not just the DVC board. 

Oh and don't forget about 3days to a month after your first booking there's a little thing called Add-on-itis, that will start the whole thing over again.  So be happy, there's a ton more stress to enjoy.


----------



## brertoad

Reading posts on this thread make me feel like I paid way too much.  I guess I didn't do enough research as to what you guys are paying.  But, if I offered less it may have taken more hassle and time to get a contract...?  Is it really that common to snag a $50/pt contract fully loaded and make it through ROFR? I'd be heartbroken if Disney bought it out from under me.

We passed ROFR today.


----------



## Missyrose

brertoad said:
			
		

> Reading posts on this thread make me feel like I paid way too much. I guess I didn't do enough research as to what you guys are paying. But, if I offered less it may have taken more hassle and time to get a contract...? Is it really that common to snag a $50/pt contract fully loaded and make it through ROFR? I'd be heartbroken if Disney bought it out from under me.
> 
> We passed ROFR today.



Yes, the rock-bottom prices take more work and often lots of rejection before a seller agrees to your price. I lucked out with a loaded BWV contract for $50pp but that was months ago when there was more BWV inventory. 
You passed ROFR, enjoy your contract and if you add on, come back to this thread and read up! 


_Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for Android_


----------



## jekjones1558

brertoad said:


> Reading posts on this thread make me feel like I paid way too much.  I guess I didn't do enough research as to what you guys are paying.  But, if I offered less it may have taken more hassle and time to get a contract...?  Is it really that common to snag a $50/pt contract fully loaded and make it through ROFR? I'd be heartbroken if Disney bought it out from under me.
> 
> We passed ROFR today.



Now figure out how much total you THINK could have saved and divide that by the number of years you expect to own DVC.  I'll bet that the result is not enough to really worry about.  Enjoy your DVC!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## brertoad

Missyrose said:


> Yes, the rock-bottom prices take more work and often lots of rejection before a seller agrees to your price. I lucked out with a loaded BWV contract for $50pp but that was months ago when there was more BWV inventory.
> You passed ROFR, enjoy your contract and if you add on, come back to this thread and read up!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  DISboards.com  App  for Android_



We're looking forward to using it.  Still have to go through closing process.  Hopefully by September we can be using the points.  We are going to get all the sellers '10 pts, there was 0 for '11, but we will get full points again in Dec. '12.

I still want to own at BWV, BCV, and VWL.  I've already got add-on-itis.  Depending on how hard it is to book these other 3 will probably determine which home resort we'll get the 2nd time around.  I love WL, especially during Christmas.  And BCV and BWV is also lovely anytime.  I'll make sure to offer less next time around.  We've been so excited about becoming DVC members.  I shouldn't beat myself up over paying more.  It is still less than purchasing new.


----------



## brertoad

jekjones1558 said:


> Now figure out how much total you THINK could have saved and divide that by the number of years you expect to own DVC.  I'll bet that the result is not enough to really worry about.  Enjoy your DVC!  Woo Hoo!



That would be just under $50 a year. I feel better.  Ty!!


----------



## ELMC

brertoad said:
			
		

> Reading posts on this thread make me feel like I paid way too much.  I guess I didn't do enough research as to what you guys are paying.  But, if I offered less it may have taken more hassle and time to get a contract...?  Is it really that common to snag a $50/pt contract fully loaded and make it through ROFR? I'd be heartbroken if Disney bought it out from under me.
> 
> We passed ROFR today.



Just remember that there is a spectrum of savings and by buying resale you have already saved a ton of money.  You can use the knowledge you have picked up here for your next purchase!


----------



## DougEMG

brertoad said:


> Reading posts on this thread make me feel like I paid way too much.  I guess I didn't do enough research as to what you guys are paying.  But, if I offered less it may have taken more hassle and time to get a contract...?  Is it really that common to snag a $50/pt contract fully loaded and make it through ROFR? I'd be heartbroken if Disney bought it out from under me.
> 
> We passed ROFR today.



No matter what you paid there will always be someone who gets a better deal, enjoy your points.


----------



## DougEMG

brertoad said:


> We're looking forward to using it.  Still have to go through closing process.  Hopefully by September we can be using the points.  We are going to get all the sellers '10 pts, there was 0 for '11, but we will get full points again in Dec. '12.
> 
> I still want to own at BWV, BCV, and VWL.  I've already got add-on-itis.  Depending on how hard it is to book these other 3 will probably determine which home resort we'll get the 2nd time around.  I love WL, especially during Christmas.  And BCV and BWV is also lovely anytime.  I'll make sure to offer less next time around.  We've been so excited about becoming DVC members.  I shouldn't beat myself up over paying more.  It is still less than purchasing new.



Looks like you are going to become an experienced purchaser


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> OKW Dec UY $54/pt, buyer and seller splitting closing and MFs
> 
> Dec 11 - 300 banked pts, 12 - 596 pts(296 banked), 13 - 300 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 6/29



Just found out I passed.  It looks like OKW contracts are starting to get through ROFR.  I've had 3 taken so I'm happy to get this one through.


----------



## joelp

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out I passed.  It looks like OKW contracts are starting to get through ROFR.  I've had 3 taken so I'm happy to get this one through.



I just passed, too - we're the class of "7/24" ... LOL

It looks like the Disney folks are reviewing/releasing ROFRs on Tuesdays the past couple of weeks ...

AKV - 100 pts, all 2010 and 2011 banked, 100 pts coming Dec 2012 (and thereafter for the next 45 years ...) ... $72 pp (I didn't even negotiate - it was a good contract, and the timing was right ...)

Now we just have to wait to close, get our member # - and then try to book a long weekend to use those 100 2010 points this fall ...


----------



## DannysMom

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out I passed.  It looks like OKW contracts are starting to get through ROFR.  I've had 3 taken so I'm happy to get this one through.





joelp said:


> I just passed, too - we're the class of "7/24" ... LOL
> 
> It looks like the Disney folks are reviewing/releasing ROFRs on Tuesdays the past couple of weeks ...
> 
> AKV - 100 pts, all 2010 and 2011 banked, 100 pts coming Dec 2012 (and thereafter for the next 45 years ...) ... $72 pp (I didn't even negotiate - it was a good contract, and the timing was right ...)
> 
> Now we just have to wait to close, get our member # - and then try to book a long weekend to use those 100 2010 points this fall ...



Congrats on getting past ROFR!


----------



## cz4ever

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out I passed.  It looks like OKW contracts are starting to get through ROFR.  I've had 3 taken so I'm happy to get this one through.



Congrats -- very nice OKW contract.  Let's all hope the monkey has had his fill!  



joelp said:


> I just passed, too - we're the class of "7/24" ... LOL
> 
> AKV - 100 pts, all 2010 and 2011 banked, 100 pts coming Dec 2012 (and thereafter for the next 45 years ...) ... $72 pp (I didn't even negotiate - it was a good contract, and the timing was right ...)



Congrats -- another nice, fat contract!


----------



## radmcg

I agree with the above analysis.  If you look at the cost over the life of the purchase the PP is almost insignificant.  I found a contract I wanted and bought it.  I am now looking for a second (That was always the plan) and have started shopping.  The way I look at it is if it the perfect contract UY etc buy it.  If you are going to settle for something i.e. different UY stripped contract etc then deal.  Not sure there is any logic in that but its the way I approach it.  The biggest thing is if you got what you want enjoy it and be happy.


----------



## rock_doctor

Just passed on my third membership all different UYs, all BLT... 

rock_doctor--------270 BLT (Feb) $86, 53 '12pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/24) :

Just paid MF for the 53/2012 points. 

:cheer2


----------



## KyleRayner

Is anyone updating the data on Post #1 of this thread? No updates since 6/19. :-(


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> OKW Dec UY $54/pt, buyer and seller splitting closing and MFs
> 
> Dec 11 - 300 banked pts, 12 - 596 pts(296 banked), 13 - 300 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 6/29
> 
> Just found out I passed.  It looks like OKW contracts are starting to get through ROFR.  I've had 3 taken so I'm happy to get this one through.



Nice to see that some OKW contracts are passing now.  But I must resist temptation to look at any new contracts.


----------



## MickeyFan612

brertoad said:


> Reading posts on this thread make me feel like I paid way too much.  I guess I didn't do enough research as to what you guys are paying.  But, if I offered less it may have taken more hassle and time to get a contract...?  Is it really that common to snag a $50/pt contract fully loaded and make it through ROFR? I'd be heartbroken if Disney bought it out from under me.
> 
> We passed ROFR today.



No it is not very common at all.  I've put many offers in and most people will not even consider that low especially if they have all the extra points  I paid in middle fifties for mine and 60 per points with ones that have three years of points


----------



## MickeyFan612

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out I passed.  It looks like OKW contracts are starting to get through ROFR.  I've had 3 taken so I'm happy to get this one through.



Congrats on passing!!  I have one in for 54 a point with nearly as many points so mine will probably go through too


----------



## mac_tlc

KyleRayner said:


> Is anyone updating the data on Post #1 of this thread? No updates since 6/19. :-(



Donald is #1 is the ultimate keeper of the updated list. I have attempted a couple updates when Donald is #1 is unavailable. 

There are 23 pages of posts, 346 posts in all, to go through since the last update. If there is no update by the end of the week, I'll post one this weekend. I won't be able, however, to edit the first post and place it there --- it will be a new post at the end.    It will take a while.......


mac_tlc


----------



## freytwins

We had one pass rofr on 7/24. The details are 210 point HHI contract (Oct Use year), 25 points for 2011 and all points going forward. $48pp split 2012 maintenance and seller pays full closing.  :   dbil just passed on 300 point contract HHI (Dec Use year) all 2011 points banked and all points going forward $49.50pp seller pays maintenance and buyer pays full closing. So 2 contracts on the same day...Woo Hoo! Let the planning begin.


----------



## Joey7295

MickeyFan612 said:


> Congrats on passing!!  I have one in for 54 a point with nearly as many points so mine will probably go through too



Thanks.  Good luck and I hope you also get yours through.


----------



## zeferjen

I got bit by addonitis. I had an offer accepted for an SSR add on. I will post details once it goes to rofr. So excited that we will have enough points for a 1 bedroom now! Already planning for Aulani in late 2013.


----------



## jara1528

jara1528 said:


> Our contract was sent to Disney today.  Hope the next 30 days fly by!
> 
> And to everyone who said something better would come along when Disney ROFRd the last one...You were right!  Found a BCV with the same UY as our AKV.  175 points, Dec UY, 67 banked 2011 points, 175 2012 points.




Offered $64/point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.


Well, that was fast...Sent to ROFR on July 18th, Disney exercised ROFR on July 26th. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Rob S.

mac_tlc said:


> Donald is #1 is the ultimate keeper of the updated list. I have attempted a couple updates when Donald is #1 is unavailable.
> 
> There are 23 pages of posts, 346 posts in all, to go through since the last update. If there is no update by the end of the week, I'll post one this weekend. I won't be able, however, to edit the first post and place it there --- it will be a new post at the end.    It will take a while.......
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



I sent this info to Donald is #1 a few weeks ago.  I'll post it here as well if someone else decides to update the list.

We passed ROFR! 
100 pts at VWL (Dec UY)
$62 per point, buyer pays closing costs and mf
All points available for 2012 and 2013 (none banked)
submitted to Disney on 06/08, passed on 07/03


----------



## MickeyFan612

jara1528 said:


> Offered $64/point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.
> 
> 
> Well, that was fast...Sent to ROFR on July 18th, Disney exercised ROFR on July 26th. Back to the drawing board.



Awww that stinks... Good luck finding a new BCV contract!  Will this be your third attempt?


----------



## zeferjen

We went to ROFR today. 150 Points SSR, December use year. $62/point. All 2010, 2011, 2012 points. This time we went through the company who must not be named. It seems like their timelines are a little quicker than Fidelity's. Wish me luck!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Rob S. said:


> I sent this info to Donald is #1 a few weeks ago.  I'll post it here as well if someone else decides to update the list.
> 
> We passed ROFR!
> 100 pts at VWL (Dec UY)
> $62 per point, buyer pays closing costs and mf
> All points available for 2012 and 2013 (none banked)
> submitted to Disney on 06/08, passed on 07/03



Congrats to you


----------



## JaimeA

jara1528 said:


> Offered $64/point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.
> 
> 
> Well, that was fast...Sent to ROFR on July 18th, Disney exercised ROFR on July 26th. Back to the drawing board.



Ouch... Is Disney starting a trend on the BCV now?  Good Luck with the next one!!


----------



## jara1528

MickeyFan612 said:


> Awww that stinks... Good luck finding a new BCV contract!  Will this be your third attempt?



When we find the next one it will be our third attempt.  I haven't seen another one that we are interested in right now but I will keep checking.  Maybe it's a sign that we should hold on to our money!


----------



## DannysMom

jara1528 said:
			
		

> When we find the next one it will be our third attempt.  I haven't seen another one that we are interested in right now but I will keep checking.  Maybe it's a sign that we should hold on to our money!



That does stink. So sorry that the ROFR monkey has been picking on you. Third times the charm, maybe?

Add me to the camp that believes that price has little to do with whether Disney decides to exercise their ROFR or not. They must just have critical mass on their wait-list for Dec UY BCV points. 

Good luck getting the next one through.


----------



## cz4ever

jara1528 said:


> ... Found a BCV with the same UY as our AKV. 175 points, Dec UY, 67 banked 2011 points, 175 2012 points.
> 
> Offered $64/point, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.
> 
> ...
> 
> Well, that was fast...Sent to ROFR on July 18th, Disney exercised ROFR on July 26th. Back to the drawing board.



I'm surprised Disney ate that one -- it was a very nice deal, but not one of the mind-bogglingly low ones.  They must've been getting low on BCV in that UY.  Sorry to hear the news!


----------



## cz4ever

Rob S. said:


> I sent this info to Donald is #1 a few weeks ago.  I'll post it here as well if someone else decides to update the list.
> 
> We passed ROFR!
> 100 pts at VWL (Dec UY)
> $62 per point, buyer pays closing costs and mf
> All points available for 2012 and 2013 (none banked)
> submitted to Disney on 06/08, passed on 07/03



Woohoo - congrats!  



zeferjen said:


> We went to ROFR today. 150 Points SSR, December use year. $62/point. All 2010, 2011, 2012 points. This time we went through the company who must not be named. It seems like their timelines are a little quicker than Fidelity's. Wish me luck!



Nice -- good luck on getting it past the monkey fast enough to rent/use the 2010 points!  If you haven't already, might want to ensure the 2011 points get banked before the end of the month.  Monkey bait ---


----------



## rg35

cz4ever said:


> I'm surprised Disney ate that one -- it was a very nice deal, but not one of the mind-bogglingly low ones.  They must've been getting low on BCV in that UY.  Sorry to hear the news!



I don't know how true it is, but I was told that Disney "prefers" to see buyers pay the MF on any available points, so maybe that's why they stepped in.  But I don't really know.  I'm pretty new to this.


----------



## T Morrows Child

jara1528 said:


> Well, that was fast...Sent to ROFR on July 18th, Disney exercised ROFR on July 26th. Back to the drawing board.



Big bummer.  We're waiting on pins and needles on our BCV bid that went to Disney on July 20.  We had 200 pts at $73/point.

No matter what happens, I hope they get back to us as quickly!  It'll help us look for the next opportunity.

Good luck on your next one!


----------



## michelleiada

So...my first Beach Club offer didn't pan out.     BUT...within 30 minutes I made another offer for a slightly larger contract and they immediately countered, and I immediately countered the counter...AND OFFER ACCEPTED!  OH YEAH!   

Here are the details, and please tell me I did well.  

250 points at Beach Club, March use year, 2011 81 pts plus all 250 for 2012.  Asking $75 per point.  Paying $68 per point with seller paying closing cost and half of 2012 maintenance fee.

I'm so excited! Yipeeeeeee!  I have wanted to be a DVCer for 6 years and it's finally coming true.


----------



## Missyrose

michelleiada said:


> So...my first Beach Club offer didn't pan out.     BUT...within 30 minutes I made another offer for a slightly larger contract and they immediately countered, and I immediately countered the counter...AND OFFER ACCEPTED!  OH YEAH!
> 
> Here are the details, and please tell me I did well.
> 
> 250 points at Beach Club, March use year, 2011 81 pts plus all 250 for 2012.  Asking $75 per point.  Paying $68 per point with seller paying closing cost and half of 2012 maintenance fee.
> 
> I'm so excited! Yipeeeeeee!  I have wanted to be a DVCer for 6 years and it's finally coming true.


Congrats on the deal and good luck in ROFR!


----------



## Pirate Granny

I think you did very good.


----------



## DannysMom

michelleiada said:


> So...my first Beach Club offer didn't pan out.     BUT...within 30 minutes I made another offer for a slightly larger contract and they immediately countered, and I immediately countered the counter...AND OFFER ACCEPTED!  OH YEAH!
> 
> Here are the details, and please tell me I did well.
> 
> 250 points at Beach Club, March use year, 2011 81 pts plus all 250 for 2012.  Asking $75 per point.  Paying $68 per point with seller paying closing cost and half of 2012 maintenance fee.
> 
> I'm so excited! Yipeeeeeee!  I have wanted to be a DVCer for 6 years and it's finally coming true.



Congrats on your deal & good luck getting through ROFR!


----------



## duckygirl

michelleiada said:


> So...my first Beach Club offer didn't pan out.     BUT...within 30 minutes I made another offer for a slightly larger contract and they immediately countered, and I immediately countered the counter...AND OFFER ACCEPTED!  OH YEAH!
> 
> Here are the details, and please tell me I did well.
> 
> 250 points at Beach Club, March use year, 2011 81 pts plus all 250 for 2012.  Asking $75 per point.  Paying $68 per point with seller paying closing cost and half of 2012 maintenance fee.
> 
> I'm so excited! Yipeeeeeee!  I have wanted to be a DVCer for 6 years and it's finally coming true.



Great deal!  Good luck!!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

zeferjen said:


> We went to ROFR today. 150 Points SSR, December use year. $62/point. All 2010, 2011, 2012 points. This time we went through the company who must not be named. It seems like their timelines are a little quicker than Fidelity's. Wish me luck!



Wishing you luck.  You've got me curious on a company faster than Fidelity. You should share Working with Fidelity now...they are great.  My only complaint is how busy they are..little hard to get special treatment  Again GL!


----------



## MickeyFan612

rg35 said:


> I don't know how true it is, but I was told that Disney "prefers" to see buyers pay the MF on any available points, so maybe that's why they stepped in.  But I don't really know.  I'm pretty new to this.



Hmmm never heard that...very interesting.  Did a broker tell you that...I have heard they like to get buyers to pay maint fees as often as possible!


----------



## DougEMG

rg35 said:


> I don't know how true it is, but I was told that Disney "prefers" to see buyers pay the MF on any available points, so maybe that's why they stepped in.  But I don't really know.  I'm pretty new to this.



I doubt this as I've bought a number of contracts were I paid no MF.


----------



## DizBub

rg35 said:


> I don't know how true it is, but I was told that Disney "prefers" to see buyers pay the MF on any available points, so maybe that's why they stepped in.  But I don't really know.  I'm pretty new to this.



I've heard that Disney likes for the buyer to pay closing costs because they seem to roll those into the final price, making it look like you paid more per point.


----------



## Sandisw

michelleiada said:


> So...my first Beach Club offer didn't pan out.     BUT...within 30 minutes I made another offer for a slightly larger contract and they immediately countered, and I immediately countered the counter...AND OFFER ACCEPTED!  OH YEAH!
> 
> Here are the details, and please tell me I did well.
> 
> 250 points at Beach Club, March use year, 2011 81 pts plus all 250 for 2012.  Asking $75 per point.  Paying $68 per point with seller paying closing cost and half of 2012 maintenance fee.
> 
> I'm so excited! Yipeeeeeee!  I have wanted to be a DVCer for 6 years and it's finally coming true.



Congratulations!!!  Hope things go quickly for you so you are a DVC member really soon!!  GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## eMoneyBug

eMoneyBug said:


> SSR Aug UY 2011 100% Banked, 2012 & 13 100% available points.
> Contract submitted 7/6, it took us both a week to get the paperwork signed and back to the ladies.  $47 p/point.  Buyer pays 1/3 of 2012 Maint.  Buyer pays all of closing costs.
> 
> This is my first contract submission, but I really did enjoy working with Rachel on getting a seller to accept an offer.  She always submitted my bids with positive customer service, where as the time I did call the other store, the gent was kinda rude and tried to make me feel stupid by even wanting to buy a dvc for so low.  That made me not want to call them again.
> 
> I hope to hear back soon from Disney...I'm excited and hopeful !!!



Just got an email from Rachel!!!  we passed ROFR...can't wait for my 365points!, well it's actually 730 with the banked.  I wanna book something!!!


----------



## cz4ever

eMoneyBug said:


> Just got an email from Rachel!!!  we passed ROFR...can't wait for my 365points!, well it's actually 730 with the banked.  I wanna book something!!!



Sweet -- congrats!


----------



## DannysMom

eMoneyBug said:


> Just got an email from Rachel!!!  we passed ROFR...can't wait for my 365points!, well it's actually 730 with the banked.  I wanna book something!!!



Awesome price!  Congrats on your sweet deal, a loaded contract even.


----------



## JaimeA

eMoneyBug said:


> Just got an email from Rachel!!!  we passed ROFR...can't wait for my 365points!, well it's actually 730 with the banked.  I wanna book something!!!



Congrats!!  That is a nice deal!


----------



## cz4ever

My three contracts are now signed, counter-signed, and in the hands of the title company (First American), so I guess it's time to post them here.


*OKW*: 300 points, $49.98/point, Dec UY, 300/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, buyer+seller split MF
*VWL*: 400 points, $55/point, Dec UY, 400/400/400 points 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
*BWV*: 300 points, $65/point, Dec UY, 226/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
The OKW contract is at high risk for ROFR.  I paid asking price on that one and seriously considered offering a couple of bucks over asking just to get past ROFR.  Wish me luck!

The VWL contract will be really nice to get through.  I hope the monkey continues to ignore VWL.

I did not negotiate hard enough on the BWV contract.  I meant to offer $60/point, failed at math, but figured it was still a solid deal so I didn't rescind.  If any of you are interested in a similar contract, the seller has an identical one available (asking $68/pt) --- PM me and I'd be happy to put you in touch with the agent.

And now you know why I said (in another thread) that I may have a "crap ton" of expiring points to deal with come mid-September!

HEY MONKEY!  LOOK OVER HERE!  IGNORE THESE CONTRACTS --->


----------



## jekjones1558

eMoneyBug said:


> Just got an email from Rachel!!!  we passed ROFR...can't wait for my 365points!, well it's actually 730 with the banked.  I wanna book something!!!



Holy cow!  Fantastic deal!  We also had a great experience with Rachel.  Now go start planning so you will be set to roll when those points are loaded!


----------



## DannysMom

Wow. That IS a crap-ton of points to unload. Good luck getting through ROFR. (and then finding availability to rent all those points!)


----------



## JaimeA

cz4ever said:


> My three contracts are now signed, counter-signed, and in the hands of the title company (First American), so I guess it's time to post them here.
> 
> 
> *OKW*: 300 points, $49.98/point, Dec UY, 300/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, buyer+seller split MF
> *VWL*: 400 points, $55/point, Dec UY, 400/400/400 points 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
> *BWV*: 300 points, $65/point, Dec UY, 226/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
> The OKW contract is at high risk for ROFR.  I paid asking price on that one and seriously considered offering a couple of bucks over asking just to get past ROFR.  Wish me luck!
> 
> The VWL contract will be really nice to get through.  I hope the monkey continues to ignore VWL.
> 
> I did not negotiate hard enough on the BWV contract.  I meant to offer $60/point, failed at math, but figured it was still a solid deal so I didn't rescind.  If any of you are interested in a similar contract, the seller has an identical one available (asking $68/pt) --- PM me and I'd be happy to put you in touch with the agent.
> 
> And now you know why I said (in another thread) that I may have a "crap ton" of expiring points to deal with come mid-September!
> 
> HEY MONKEY!  LOOK OVER HERE!  IGNORE THESE CONTRACTS --->




Nice ones!!  Hopefully the monkey is on vacation!!  Good Luck


----------



## cz4ever

DannysMom said:


> Wow. That IS a crap-ton of points to unload. Good luck getting through ROFR. (and then finding availability to rent all those points!)



Yeah, I hope I wasn't overly naive/optimistic about how hard it would be to rent out that many points on fairly short notice.  Gulp!


----------



## DougEMG

michelleiada said:


> So...my first Beach Club offer didn't pan out.     BUT...within 30 minutes I made another offer for a slightly larger contract and they immediately countered, and I immediately countered the counter...AND OFFER ACCEPTED!  OH YEAH!
> 
> Here are the details, and please tell me I did well.
> 
> 250 points at Beach Club, March use year, 2011 81 pts plus all 250 for 2012.  Asking $75 per point.  Paying $68 per point with seller paying closing cost and half of 2012 maintenance fee.
> 
> I'm so excited! Yipeeeeeee!  I have wanted to be a DVCer for 6 years and it's finally coming true.



Good luck with this one


----------



## DougEMG

cz4ever said:


> My three contracts are now signed, counter-signed, and in the hands of the title company (First American), so I guess it's time to post them here.
> 
> 
> *OKW*: 300 points, $49.98/point, Dec UY, 300/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, buyer+seller split MF
> *VWL*: 400 points, $55/point, Dec UY, 400/400/400 points 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
> *BWV*: 300 points, $65/point, Dec UY, 226/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
> The OKW contract is at high risk for ROFR.  I paid asking price on that one and seriously considered offering a couple of bucks over asking just to get past ROFR.  Wish me luck!
> 
> The VWL contract will be really nice to get through.  I hope the monkey continues to ignore VWL.
> 
> I did not negotiate hard enough on the BWV contract.  I meant to offer $60/point, failed at math, but figured it was still a solid deal so I didn't rescind.  If any of you are interested in a similar contract, the seller has an identical one available (asking $68/pt) --- PM me and I'd be happy to put you in touch with the agent.
> 
> And now you know why I said (in another thread) that I may have a "crap ton" of expiring points to deal with come mid-September!
> 
> HEY MONKEY!  LOOK OVER HERE!  IGNORE THESE CONTRACTS --->



Wow, that's a lot of points you've got yourself.  Good luck with the ROFR.  I also wish you a speedy ROFR, closing and points loaded into your membership.  You're not going to have a lot of time to get rid of those 2010 points.


----------



## DougEMG

cz4ever said:


> Yeah, I hope I wasn't overly naive/optimistic about how hard it would be to rent out that many points on fairly short notice.  Gulp!



I just hope your didn't place any value on those 2010 points when you were making your offers.  The two problems you have is time and availability.  It's going to take anywhere from 2-3 months for those points to show up in your account.  I'd assume they will show up sometime in Oct which leaves you roughly 1 month torent them out.  Renting them out at $5-$6 will not be a problem, the problem will be finding empty rooms.

Now I just got a contract early this month that had banked 2010 points that had only 3 weeks left before they expired.  I managed to rent them all out at $5/point no problem.  I hadn't planned on getting those points in time, so it was a real bonus.

Good luck.


----------



## mac_tlc

OK,  wish me luck. Been through 300+ posts and 24 pages -- hopefully the updated master list will be correct (mostly).   


mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

Update for 7/28 -- Current data

to many folks congratulations on passing ROFR! 

to some others good luck with your contracts! 

to a few, sorry for the ROFR ! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)
*MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
cloudnut220 ---- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 54 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
joelp --- 100 AKV (Dec), $72, 100 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, (sub ??, passed 7/24)*




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts
MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)
Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)
rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
*DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5, passed 7/3)
GEOS4DIS ---- 270 BCV (Apr), $62.50, 126 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 6/12, passed 6/28)
Doombuggy0922 --- ?? BCV (Aug), $73, 81 banked '10 pts, 178 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split mf & closing, (sub ???, passed 7/3)
DannysMom --- 200 BCV(Feb), $65, 60 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)*




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member
*Missyrose-------  80 BLT (Jun) $90, 120 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/19, passed 7/17) 
catpainter --- 210 BLT (Feb), $85, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mg (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
TDWalt ---- 140 BLT (Sep), $78, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
rodmcg --- 160 BLT (Feb), $ ???, (sub 6/27, passed 7/17)
rock_doctor --- 270 BLT (Feb), $86, 53 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, (sub 6/27, passed 7/24)*


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)
minnieme--------- 160 BWV (Feb) $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12) Fidelity
DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19) member
*DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
ercbc (seller) --- 175 BWV (Oct), $60, 95 '12 pts, 110 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
JaimeA --- 250 BWV (Apr), $59, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & $50 mf, (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
kgallagher9 --- 150 BWV (Jun), $64, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/11)
*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS
*mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/24)
freytwins --- 210 HHI (Oct), $48, 25 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub ???, passed 7/24)
dbil --- 300 HHI (Dec), $49.50, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/24)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)
carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65
scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)
princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 25 pts, buyer pays closing
princessaloha-------  230 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing
bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
*fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/11) Fidelity
ffindis --- 90 OKW (Apr), $55, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ?? passed 7/10)
com_op_2000 --- 121 OKW(Feb), $51.23, 98 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split cl (sub 6/20, passed 7/10)
Joey7295 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 300 banked '11 pts, 296 banked '12 pts, split closing & mf (sub 6/29, passed 7/24)*


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)
*DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26))
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 198 '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/5)
bulldogbaker --- 100 SSR(??), $59, (syb 5/22, passed 6/12)
poohbear52 ----- 350 SSR(??), $48.50, buyer pays cl, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
garryblueboy ---- 240 SSR(Mar), $56, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 6/26)
bell&beastcrazy ---- 260 SSR(Feb), $??, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 6/6, passed 6/26)
mrsjef --- 230 SSR(Dec), $60, 39 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
drumms2112 --- 250 SSR(Feb), $52, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/17)
goldenears ---- 150 SSR(Dec), $50, 128 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub ???, passed 7/22)
ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
Mom-2-2Princesses --- 160 SSR(Dec), $51, 160 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/20)
eHoneybug --- 365 SSR(Aug), $47, 365 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, split mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/26)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 4/18)
australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46
*AllieV------- 100 VB (Aug) $33.5, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity ]momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 
*sparkhill --- 200 VGC(Sep), $88, 100 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/3)*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)
vwl mom------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)
*hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/26)
Shazzasmd ---- 160 VWL(Dec), $65, 24 '10 banked pts, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 5/28, passed 6/26)
Rob S. --- 100 VWL(Dec), $62, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 6/8, passed 7/3)
*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)
ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)
uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller payd closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity
* jaral1528 --- 100 BCV(Sep), $65, 0 '11 pts, 3 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 6/29, ROFR 7/11)
jara1528 --- 175 BCV(Dec), $64, 67 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, ROFR 7/18)
**


ROFR'D- BLT: 


ROFR'D - BWV:
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


ROFR'D - HHI:
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)
ercrbc --- 300 HHI(Dec), $45, 119 banked '10 pts, 4 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/28, ROFR 7/13)



ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)
JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)
Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)
 


ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):



ROFR'D - SSR:



ROFR'D - VB:
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)
fers31 --- 150 VB(Oct), $30, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, seller pays mf (sub 6/18, ROFR 7/2)



ROFR'D - VGC:
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity





ROFR'D - VWL:



****WAITING****
WAITING - AKV:
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)



WAITING - AUL:



WAITING - BCV:
T Morrows Child ---- 200 BCV(Feb), $73, all '12 & '13 pts (sub ??? )
twoj --- 400 BCV(??), $66, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/20)
KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? )
michelleiada ---- 250 BCV(Mar), $68, 81 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 7/26 )



WAITING - BLT:



WAITING - BWV:
 cz4ever --- 300 BWV(Dec), $65, 226 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closign & mf (sub 6/27)


WAITING - HHI:
 ercrbc --- 270 HHI(Jun), $49, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 7/21 )



WAITING - OKW - original (2042):
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
Mickeyfan612 --- 296 OKW(Mar), $60, 296 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 7/17 )
Mickeyfan612 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 260 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27 )




WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):



WAITING - SSR:
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
 zeferjen --- 150 SSR(Dec), $62, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/26 ) 

Patricksp-------- 250 SSR (Mar) $55 (sub 6/18)
Hyperspace Hoopla ---- 150 SSR(Aug), $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16 )




WAITING - VB:
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member



WAITING - VGC:


WAITING - VWL:
gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nigel8600------ 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 12 mf (sub 6/15) 
cz4ever --- 400 VWL(Dec), $55, 400 banked '10 pts, 400 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/27 )*


----------



## cz4ever

mac_tlc said:


> OK,  wish me luck. Been through 300+ posts and 24 pages -- hopefully the updated master list will be correct (mostly).
> 
> mac_tlc



Thanks!  It's a lot of work to update this thread, and I very much appreciate it!  It was a lifesaver (ok, moneysaver ) as I was pricing out deals!  

Minor tweak to the data -- for both my pending BWV and VWL deals, seller paid mf.


----------



## DannysMom

I too, appreciate the effort to maintain the list. The info in this thread greatly informed my offer. I for sure would have overpaid if not for this forum.   As it is, I believe I paid a fair market price for my contract.  Many thanks to the keepers of the list.


----------



## DougEMG

Nice update of the list, I can only imagine how must work it must have been.  This is my go to list for figuring out what to price an offer at.

THANKS


----------



## Caren90

I also want to send a "thank you" for this list. It has been a great guide to help me gauge the current buying and selling prices of contracts.
Thank you!
Stephen


----------



## MickeyFan612

Thanks so much for updated list!  Really appreciate your time spent


----------



## MickeyFan612

cz4ever said:


> My three contracts are now signed, counter-signed, and in the hands of the title company (First American), so I guess it's time to post them here.
> 
> 
> *OKW*: 300 points, $49.98/point, Dec UY, 300/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, buyer+seller split MF
> *VWL*: 400 points, $55/point, Dec UY, 400/400/400 points 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
> *BWV*: 300 points, $65/point, Dec UY, 226/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
> The OKW contract is at high risk for ROFR.  I paid asking price on that one and seriously considered offering a couple of bucks over asking just to get past ROFR.  Wish me luck!
> 
> The VWL contract will be really nice to get through.  I hope the monkey continues to ignore VWL.
> 
> I did not negotiate hard enough on the BWV contract.  I meant to offer $60/point, failed at math, but figured it was still a solid deal so I didn't rescind.  If any of you are interested in a similar contract, the seller has an identical one available (asking $68/pt) --- PM me and I'd be happy to put you in touch with the agent.
> 
> And now you know why I said (in another thread) that I may have a "crap ton" of expiring points to deal with come mid-September!
> 
> HEY MONKEY!  LOOK OVER HERE!  IGNORE THESE CONTRACTS --->



Good luck getting your points here swiftly!  I ended up ditching my 415 contract I talked about in another thread.  The couple still hadn't signed contracts and I had a terrible vibe about it.  Hopefully yours are moving along quickly  To replace the 415 contract I'm currently looking for a boardwalk villa if you wouldn't mind messaging me agent name.  Again good luck and your contract prices look good to me  Really hope the OKW goes through for you!


----------



## michelleiada

So it looks like my offer of $68 per point for Beach Club 250 points, is not as low as I thought.  I wonder now if I should have offered less? Oh well...I'm still happy to be becoming an owner!


----------



## DannysMom

michelleiada said:
			
		

> So it looks like my offer of $68 per point for Beach Club 250 points, is not as low as I thought.  I wonder now if I should have offered less? Oh well...I'm still happy to be becoming an owner!



Someone will always have gotten a "better deal.". You still will have saved a considerable amount when compared to buying direct -- currently at $115/pp.  Also know that recently Disney has exercised their ROFR on BCV contracts priced as high as $64/pp. 

When my seller took my initial offer without haggling, I too wondered if I had made my best deal possible. In the end I decided it did not matter. I offered a fair price and it was accepted.


----------



## DougEMG

MickeyFan612 said:


> Good luck getting your points here swiftly!  I ended up ditching my 415 contract I talked about in another thread.  The couple still hadn't signed contracts and I had a terrible vibe about it.  Hopefully yours are moving along quickly  To replace the 415 contract I'm currently looking for a boardwalk villa if you wouldn't mind messaging me agent name.  Again good luck and your contract prices look good to me  Really hope the OKW goes through for you!



That SSR 415 point contract was one I had tried to buy when it first came out.  The seller was nothing but a big pain in the butt and I ended up walking away from it.  They originally decided to accept my offer that was within 10% of their asking price, then they changed their mind and said they wanted more, but didn't say how much more.  They then proceeded to ignore the broker's calls for nearly a month.  It was at this point that I gave up and walkd away.


----------



## DannysMom

That sounds like one awful seller. Messing with not one, but two regular DisBoard-ers. I would not be surprised if the broker dropped them. 

You are better off walking away.


----------



## cz4ever

michelleiada said:


> So it looks like my offer of $68 per point for Beach Club 250 points, is not as low as I thought.  I wonder now if I should have offered less? Oh well...I'm still happy to be becoming an owner!



That's a good BCV deal.  I've been keeping my eye out for low-priced BCV contracts for a few months and haven't seen any.  As a PP said, don't stress it -- no matter how good the deal, you're almost certain to see one even lower, but the person who got it might have waited many months or found a truly desperate selller or ..., and it's a crap shoot to pass ROFR.


----------



## cz4ever

MickeyFan612 said:


> Good luck getting your points here swiftly!  I ended up ditching my 415 contract I talked about in another thread.  The couple still hadn't signed contracts and I had a terrible vibe about it.  Hopefully yours are moving along quickly  To replace the 415 contract I'm currently looking for a boardwalk villa if you wouldn't mind messaging me agent name.  Again good luck and your contract prices look good to me  Really hope the OKW goes through for you!



Done.  Sounds like you were right to run, not walk, away from that seller.  Geebuz.  Great priced contract, but wth.


----------



## dopeyone

I just had an offer accepted 50 pts. at Saratoga -Sept. use year-$60 per pt. Owner pays MF, I pay closing. I offered asking price. For a smaller contract $60 a point seemed reasonable. The small contracts seem to go super fast. I was comfortable at 60 per, if it were a bigger contract, I would most definitely have offered less. I did try to get owner to split closing costs, they refused. It's at my current resort, same use year so it was perfect for me. It just is easier keeping everything in one place! The only negatives about this deal is I won't close on time to use the banked 2010 points and the 2011 points, which for some reason weren't banked. They couldn't use their 1 time banking exemption, so I'll (they'll be losing 100 pts.) I do get all 2012 and 2013 points.
   Contract is getting E-mailed to me Mon. signed then returned. I'll keep posted on ROFR, that list is an excellent idea and really helps in the whole decision process. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Caren90

michelleiada said:


> So it looks like my offer of $68 per point for Beach Club 250 points, is not as low as I thought.  I wonder now if I should have offered less? Oh well...I'm still happy to be becoming an owner!



But the will be YOUR points, and that is what counts!

Stephen


----------



## Hillary329

We started ROFR on 7/25 for SSR 190 points June UY. 380 points for 2012, 190 2013, buyer pays closing, MF split.


----------



## bdoleary

mac_tlc said:


> OK,  wish me luck. Been through 300+ posts and 24 pages -- hopefully the updated master list will be correct (mostly).
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



Great job in updating the list - it's a lot of work and a great tool!!  Thanks!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

DougEMG said:


> That SSR 415 point contract was one I had tried to buy when it first came out.  The seller was nothing but a big pain in the butt and I ended up walking away from it.  They originally decided to accept my offer that was within 10% of their asking price, then they changed their mind and said they wanted more, but didn't say how much more.  They then proceeded to ignore the broker's calls for nearly a month.  It was at this point that I gave up and walkd away.



I really don't think they are interested in selling and unfortunately if they let all those points expire it will be hard for them to sell such a large contract for what they want!  Curious to see if it gets reposted back on site


----------



## cz4ever

dopeyone said:


> I just had an offer accepted 50 pts. at Saratoga -Sept. use year-$60 per pt. Owner pays MF, I pay closing. I offered asking price. For a smaller contract $60 a point seemed reasonable.



That's a very good price for such a small contract.  Bummer that they didn't bother to bank the 2011 points -- that's like them throwing away $500.  



Hillary329 said:


> We started ROFR on 7/25 for SSR 190 points June UY. 380 points for 2012, 190 2013, buyer pays closing, MF split.



Nice!

Good luck both of you with ROFR.


----------



## MickeyFan612

DannysMom said:


> That sounds like one awful seller. Messing with not one, but two regular DisBoard-ers. I would not be surprised if the broker dropped them.
> 
> You are better off walking away.



Yeah my first unpleasant experience with a seller.  Lucky for me other contracts have signed paperwork and gotten back to broker's hands as fast as me 



Hillary329 said:


> We started ROFR on 7/25 for SSR 190 points June UY. 380 points for 2012, 190 2013, buyer pays closing, MF split.



Good luck with that one!  I'm also waiting on a SSR June use year to get to pass


----------



## ELMC

dopeyone said:
			
		

> I just had an offer accepted 50 pts. at Saratoga -Sept. use year-$60 per pt. Owner pays MF, I pay closing. I offered asking price. For a smaller contract $60 a point seemed reasonable. The small contracts seem to go super fast. I was comfortable at 60 per, if it were a bigger contract, I would most definitely have offered less. I did try to get owner to split closing costs, they refused. It's at my current resort, same use year so it was perfect for me. It just is easier keeping everything in one place! The only negatives about this deal is I won't close on time to use the banked 2010 points and the 2011 points, which for some reason weren't banked. They couldn't use their 1 time banking exemption, so I'll (they'll be losing 100 pts.) I do get all 2012 and 2013 points.
> Contract is getting E-mailed to me Mon. signed then returned. I'll keep posted on ROFR, that list is an excellent idea and really helps in the whole decision process. Thanks for the updates!



It may be a long shot but if you close before august 31 you might be able to use the one time late banking exemption.  So the 2010 points are pretty much gone, but you may be able to salvage the 2011 points.  Good luck!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Since it has officially been sent to ROFR I should submit detail now

250 SSR June use year 55/point with 238 2011, 250 2012 and all going forward I pay closing seller pays maint fees

Not an awsome deal but a fair deal


----------



## dopeyone

cz4ever said:


> That's a very good price for such a small contract. Bummer that they didn't bother to bank the 2011 points -- that's like them throwing away $500.
> Nice!
> Good luck both of you with ROFR.


 
Thanks! It's a shame losing those points, but still a nice deal!



ELMC said:


> It may be a long shot but if you close before august 31 you might be able to use the one time late banking exemption. So the 2010 points are pretty much gone, but you may be able to salvage the 2011 points. Good luck!


 
I asked my broker about doing that, unfortunately she told me 60 days to close, so not counting on it. I'll be there for 2 weeks in late August, It would've been cool to close by then. I would've extended my vacation a few days and used up the points! 


Thanks for the good luck!


----------



## DizBub

MickeyFan612 said:


> Since it has officially been sent to ROFR I should submit detail now
> 
> 250 SSR June use year 55/point with 238 2011, 250 2012 and all going forward I pay closing seller pays maint fees
> 
> Not an awsome deal but a fair deal



I would call that an awesome deal.  Good Luck with ROFR!!


----------



## nala1128

Our contract went to Disney for ROFR today:
230 points VWL $58.00 pp.
190 points from 2012 (we are paying part of those MF)
June UY (Exactly what we were hoping based on our usual travel time of year)

Now the waiting begins... Thanks to all of those who have shared great information on these boards. It has been helpful in making decisions, knowing what to look for and making offers!


----------



## belias21

Submitted today (7/30/12)!!

OKW/2042 (Aug UY) 100 points @ $54/pt. Buyer pays closing.
0 for 2012, 100 for 2013, 100 for 2014.

Been seeing a lot of OKW being snatched up so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## rg35

Our contract was submitted today.

250 points at AKV, $65/point
dec UY
70 points 2011 UY points banked
I (buyer) paying closing costs


----------



## zeferjen

What feels longer? 30 days of ROFR or 30 days until your next Disney trip?


----------



## twoj

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> Congrats on first contract.  Does it have any 2011 points?  Wow 400... You will some wonderful lengthy Disney trips



It did not have any 2011 points but all 2012 were unused.  It also has a March UY.
It was a bigger contract than we originally were going for but we are a family of 5 so we need more points to book larger units - Especially at BCV... Thinking it would be nice to invite family or friends along too..


----------



## belias21

zeferjen said:
			
		

> What feels longer? 30 days of ROFR or 30 days until your next Disney trip?



ROFR without a doubt! At least in the days leading up to a trip, you know there will be a trip at the end. With ROFR, you could potentially find yourself back at the drawing board trolling the listings again.


----------



## cz4ever

belias21 said:


> Submitted today (7/30/12)!!
> 
> OKW/2042 (Aug UY) 100 points @ $54/pt. Buyer pays closing.
> 0 for 2012, 100 for 2013, 100 for 2014.
> 
> Been seeing a lot of OKW being snatched up so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!





nala1128 said:


> Our contract went to Disney for ROFR today:
> 230 points VWL $58.00 pp.
> 190 points from 2012 (we are paying part of those MF)
> June UY (Exactly what we were hoping based on our usual travel time of year)
> 
> Now the waiting begins... Thanks to all of those who have shared great information on these boards. It has been helpful in making decisions, knowing what to look for and making offers!





rg35 said:


> Our contract was submitted today.
> 
> 250 points at AKV, $65/point
> dec UY
> 70 points 2011 UY points banked
> I (buyer) paying closing costs



Congrats, congrats, and connnn-grats!  

Monkey bait ---


----------



## MickeyFan612

twoj said:


> It did not have any 2011 points but all 2012 were unused.  It also has a March UY.
> It was a bigger contract than we originally were going for but we are a family of 5 so we need more points to book larger units - Especially at BCV... Thinking it would be nice to invite family or friends along too..



Still a great contract  DVC is a great way for allowing you to afford friends and family to tag along. I love the ability to let the grandparents join us for the kiddos! Best of luck passing ROFR and to everyone else this week


----------



## MickeyFan612

zeferjen said:


> What feels longer? 30 days of ROFR or 30 days until your next Disney trip?



Definitely ROFR!  Time flies when you should be preparing for trip!  I always find myself packing last minute!  In fact, I leave for beach this weekend and should be packing now  What really stinks is I'll probably get my ROFR e-mail notifications while I'm away with no internet Going Camping!


----------



## Ilyo

Passed ROFR today!!!  Felt like the longest wait ever hahaha

Details:
BWV 200 points, $65, DEC UY, 51 pts in holding, 132 pts 2011, 200 pts 2012
Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split maint fees

Submitted to Disney July 6, passed ROFR July 30

Thanks to all!  This thread was great for research

Is it bad that I am already itchin to do a 2nd contract? Haha


----------



## belias21

Ilyo said:


> Is it bad that I am already itchin to do a 2nd contract? Haha



Ha! Not at all. We were just submitted to ROFR yesterday and I'm already looking around again. Unfortunately, I don't want to pull the trigger on anything else until I know the contract I submitted will fly because I'd like to keep them at the same resort. (Hoping for OKW but if it doesn't pass ROFR I might switch to SSR based on recent ROFR trends.)

This is apparently quite addicting! Some people watch the stock market all day... I watch the resale listings.


----------



## nala1128

Ilyo said:


> Passed ROFR today!!!  Felt like the longest wait ever hahaha
> 
> Details:
> BWV 200 points, $65, DEC UY, 51 pts in holding, 132 pts 2011, 200 pts 2012
> Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split maint fees
> 
> Submitted to Disney July 6, passed ROFR July 30
> 
> Thanks to all!  This thread was great for research
> 
> Is it bad that I am already itchin to do a 2nd contract? Haha



Congratulations!!!


----------



## rg35

On average does Disney usually take the full 30 days to evaluate resale contracts for ROFR?


----------



## DannysMom

rg35 said:
			
		

> On average does Disney usually take the full 30 days to evaluate resale contracts for ROFR?



From following this thread for a while, it seems like typically if Disney is going to grab your contract they do it in the first 2 weeks. If they will let you buy it they will make you sweat it out for 4 weeks or close to it. 

My own contract was submitted on 6/25 & passed ROFR on 7/17.


----------



## belias21

DannysMom said:


> From following this thread for a while, it seems like typically if Disney is going to grab your contract they do it in the first 2 weeks. If they will let you buy it they will make you sweat it out for 4 weeks or close to it.



That's an interesting trend I hadn't noticed before. Looking at the master posting with all the dates, it DOES seem like the waivers tend to be a little more drawn out. Some of the ones they snag have been as short as 11-15 days.

Either way, it seems like forever when you're in it...


----------



## DizBub

DizBub said:


> CLOSED!!  9 weeks so far.  Hopefully the loading of the points will happen quickly.



For all those keeping track of timelines........MS is in the process of loading my points this morning.  Exactly 1 week after closing.  The contract is up on the Members Site but all points are not there yet.  I called and was told they are right in the middle of loading them.  Will try to be patient. 

10 weeks so far.

Points fully loaded.  Took 2 days.


----------



## emilymad

Found out that we passed ROFR today.  I am not sure the exact date it was submitted to Disney but we signed the contracts on 7/10.  

SSR 50 points, $69, Dec UY,  all 2012 and 2013 points
Buyer paid closing and MF

We were looking for a small add on for what felt like forever.  So glad this one worked out!


----------



## GOOFY D

We made an offer on a BLT contract on 7/23 and it was accepted that day.  We were informed that the sellers just sent back the signed contract and it has been sent to Disney for ROFR today (7/31).  So, our 30 day clock starts now....


----------



## michelleiada

GOOFY D said:
			
		

> We made an offer on a BLT contract on 7/23 and it was accepted that day.  We were informed that the sellers just sent back the signed contract and it has been sent to Disney for ROFR today (7/31).  So, our 30 day clock starts now....



Good luck!


----------



## JLitfin

Just got sent off to ROFR now the waiting begins

VWL, 100 pts, Sept UY, $55 a pt, buyer pays both closing & 2012 MF, all 2012 pts available


----------



## fmer55

JLitfin said:


> Just got sent off to ROFR now the waiting begins
> 
> VWL, 100 pts, Sept UY, $55 a pt, buyer pays both closing & 2012 MF, all 2012 pts available



Good Luck with rofr.....Is that the one from ATS?


----------



## Ilyo

Just got closing doc's!

For those tracking timelines:
July 5 - Offer made and accepted.  Contracts signed and deposit made.
July 6 - Offer submitted to Disney for ROFR
July 30 - Passed ROFR and contract submitted to closing company
Aug 1- Received Closing Documents from closing company

Here's hoping it keeps going at this rate!  Big thanks to Jaki, Kevin and **** for pushing this along and making this a great experience so far!


----------



## zeferjen

Ilyo said:


> Just got closing doc's!
> 
> For those tracking timelines:
> July 5 - Offer made and accepted.  Contracts signed and deposit made.
> July 6 - Offer submitted to Disney for ROFR
> July 30 - Passed ROFR and contract submitted to closing company
> Aug 1- Received Closing Documents from closing company
> 
> Here's hoping it keeps going at this rate!  Big thanks to Jaki, Kevin and **** for pushing this along and making this a great experience so far!



Wow, it's great that your timeline is moving along so quickly. Is there anything you did/requested for you to receive the closing docs so soon? We are working with the same company and I am also hoping to rent out some points before they expire. Thanks!


----------



## ljhayes

We went to ROFR today.  SSR, 110 points, Oct UY, $66 per point, all 2012 pts, seller pays closing and 2012 MF.  Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## jekjones1558

fmer55 said:


> I have never understood the problem with the notary signature, when I recieved both sets of closing docs I went to the bank the next day and got my check and then sent them back next day air. Well, all the sellers have to do is go to the same bank and have docs notarized, every bank has one



It is very easy in the U.S. but not so easy in many other countries.  That is one reason that resales of points from outside the U.S. take longer to accomplish.  I am not referring to any particular contract being discussed on this thread, just stating a factor that can complicate some international resales.


----------



## MickeyFan612

ljhayes said:


> We went to ROFR today.  SSR, 110 points, Oct UY, $66 per point, all 2012 pts, seller pays closing and 2012 MF.  Keeping fingers crossed



Good Luck to you!!


----------



## WLSVOBODA

Is there a master list of contracts passing ROFR?


----------



## DannysMom

Yes the current master list is on page 215 of this thread. 
Post #3222 to be specific.


----------



## Sandisw

fmer55 said:


> I have never understood the problem with the notary signature, when I recieved both sets of closing docs I went to the bank the next day and got my check and then sent them back next day air. Well, all the sellers have to do is go to the same bank and have docs notarized, every bank has one



We have a bank near us that does not have a notary.  When DH and I were selling, we stopped in the day after we got the contracts after work and couldn't get them done.

It took us several more days to coordinate our work schedules to make it to our credit union to have it down.  All in all, about a week.


----------



## catpainter

mac_tlc said:


> OK,  wish me luck. Been through 300+ posts and 24 pages -- hopefully the updated master list will be correct (mostly).
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



Thanks so much for all of your hard work!


----------



## gatorgirl02

catpainter said:


> Thanks so much for all of your hard work!



mac_tlc - Just wanted to say thanks again for keeping the list updated, you rock  I also wanted to let you know that I passed RORF, so you can move me from the waiting list to the passed list:

gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26)


----------



## DougEMG

gatorgirl02 said:


> mac_tlc - Just wanted to say thanks again for keeping the list updated, you rock  I also wanted to let you know that I passed RORF, so you can move me from the waiting list to the passed list:
> 
> gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26)



Congratulations, nice VWL contract.


----------



## belias21

gatorgirl02 said:


> gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26)



Sweet deal! Wish I'd seen that one. 

Congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl02

Thanks Belias and Doug. I jumped on that one as soon as it went up, lol. They were asking more, but I get em down to $55, so I was super thrilled.

Btw Doug, I managed to be able to put all the 2010 points to good use before they expired. A serious coup for me!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Been ROFR'd

Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )

Actually found out yesterday...I will let boards know when I hear something back on my other two.  Hopefully better news to come


----------



## sparkhill

I passed ROFR in early July, but forgot to post:

VGC - 250 pts, $88/pt, Sept UY, 2011-125 pts (not bankable before closing), 2012-250 pts, buyer pays MF, seller pays closing.


----------



## Sandisw

MickeyFan612 said:


> Been ROFR'd
> 
> Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
> 
> Actually found out yesterday...I will let boards know when I hear something back on my other two.  Hopefully better news to come



Sorry to hear that...here is some  that the others go in your favor!!!


----------



## DannysMom

MickeyFan612 said:


> Been ROFR'd
> 
> Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
> 
> Actually found out yesterday...I will let boards know when I hear something back on my other two.  Hopefully better news to come



Awww that stinks!  Better luck with the other ones.


----------



## belias21

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> Been ROFR'd
> 
> Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
> 
> Actually found out yesterday...I will let boards know when I hear something back on my other two.  Hopefully better news to come



Man... Sorry to hear that. There is no pattern whatsoever on these OKW contracts that are getting snatched up. Wonder if it has anything to do with all those banked points??


----------



## Pirate Granny

When Disney resells rhe ROFR contracts, do they give them the banked 2011 points too?  So, the actually get two member dues paid, from the seller, as dues are paid in January,and then the new buyer?  We got a resale last May at OKW, with almost the same terms ($54) as the one that just got ROFR...didn't realize at the time that we were lucky to get it through.


----------



## cz4ever

MickeyFan612 said:


> Been ROFR'd
> 
> Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
> 
> Actually found out yesterday...I will let boards know when I hear something back on my other two.  Hopefully better news to come



Dang, sorry to hear it.  Makes my OKW chances look mighty slim... miiiiighty slim.

Best of luck with the next two!


----------



## sparkhill

Pirate Granny said:


> When Disney resells rhe ROFR contracts, do they give them the banked 2011 points too?  So, the actually get two member dues paid, from the seller, as dues are paid in January,and then the new buyer?  We got a resale last May at OKW, with almost the same terms ($54) as the one that just got ROFR...didn't realize at the time that we were lucky to get it through.



When buying direct, Disney gives you a full year of points at the time purchase.  So, assume you are buying a June UY.  If you bought before June, 2012, you would get 2011 points plus the 2012 points on June 1.  If you bought after June 1, 2012, you will only get the 2012 points.


----------



## belias21

cz4ever said:


> Dang, sorry to hear it.  Makes my OKW chances look mighty slim... miiiiighty slim.
> 
> Best of luck with the next two!



Ditto... I hate the waiting game. Can't they just say yes or no??


----------



## ELMC

belias21 said:
			
		

> Ditto... I hate the waiting game. Can't they just say yes or no??



Unfortunately, they can, but probably won't.  Disney has no incentive to make the resale process any easier.  In fact, from the recent pattern of quick ROFRs and slow decisions, one could infer that they are deliberately making it more difficult.  Can you blame them?


----------



## DougEMG

gatorgirl02 said:


> Thanks Belias and Doug. I jumped on that one as soon as it went up, lol. They were asking more, but I get em down to $55, so I was super thrilled.
> 
> Btw Doug, I managed to be able to put all the 2010 points to good use before they expired. A serious coup for me!



That's great that you had time to do something with those 2010 points.  Makes that even a better deal than I first thought


----------



## DougEMG

MickeyFan612 said:


> Been ROFR'd
> 
> Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
> 
> Actually found out yesterday...I will let boards know when I hear something back on my other two.  Hopefully better news to come



Sorry to hear that


----------



## DougEMG

belias21 said:


> Ditto... I hate the waiting game. Can't they just say yes or no??



It is in Disney's best interest to take as long as possible. Gives them more time for someone to want that resort direct. The longer it takes the better.


----------



## MickeyFan612

cz4ever said:


> Dang, sorry to hear it.  Makes my OKW chances look mighty slim... miiiiighty slim.
> 
> Best of luck with the next two!



Thanks! I sure hope yours goes through.  I know it's a pain to start all over.  When my broker told me the news she wanted to know if I was ready to go after another one.  Told her I was just gonna sit back and see what happens with my others and then I'd decide if I'll try for another OKW!



belias21 said:


> Man... Sorry to hear that. There is no pattern whatsoever on these OKW contracts that are getting snatched up. Wonder if it has anything to do with all those banked points??



I'm sure Disney ROFR'S for a variety of reasons; available points, use year etc.  I had noticed another OKW contract that got taken back at 55 a point.  It was an April use year with less than half of the 2011 points.  Maybe they especially need the the Spring Use years.  Who knows??


----------



## MickeyFan612

DannysMom said:


> Awww that stinks!  Better luck with the other ones.





DougEMG said:


> Sorry to hear that



Thanks Everyone...I know I'll eventually get some points  Congrats to all who have past ROFR this week!


----------



## belias21

MickeyFan612 said:


> I'm sure Disney ROFR'S for a variety of reasons; available points, use year etc.  I had noticed another OKW contract that got taken back at 55 a point.  It was an April use year with less than half of the 2011 points.  Maybe they especially need the the Spring Use years.  Who knows??



Yeah, we'll see... Mine is in their hands right now. It is an Aug UY and isn't loaded so maybe they're not interested. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mac_tlc

Update for 8/5 -- Current data

to sparkhill, gatorgirl02, Ilyo, emilymad congratulations on passing ROFR! 

to Hillary329, Mickeyfan612, Nala1128, belias21, Rg35, JLitfin, LJhayes, good luck with your contracts! 

to Mickeyfan612 sorry for the ROFR ! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)
MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
cloudnut220 ---- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 54 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
joelp --- 100 AKV (Dec), $72, 100 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, (sub ??, passed 7/24)




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts
MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)
Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)
rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5, passed 7/3)
GEOS4DIS ---- 270 BCV (Apr), $62.50, 126 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 6/12, passed 6/28)
Doombuggy0922 --- ?? BCV (Aug), $73, 81 banked '10 pts, 178 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split mf & closing, (sub ???, passed 7/3)
DannysMom --- 200 BCV(Feb), $65, 60 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member
Missyrose-------  80 BLT (Jun) $90, 120 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/19, passed 7/17) 
catpainter --- 210 BLT (Feb), $85, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mg (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
TDWalt ---- 140 BLT (Sep), $78, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
rodmcg --- 160 BLT (Feb), $ ???, (sub 6/27, passed 7/17)
rock_doctor --- 270 BLT (Feb), $86, 53 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, (sub 6/27, passed 7/24)


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)
minnieme--------- 160 BWV (Feb) $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12) Fidelity
DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19) member
DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
ercbc (seller) --- 175 BWV (Oct), $60, 95 '12 pts, 110 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
JaimeA --- 250 BWV (Apr), $59, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & $50 mf, (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
kgallagher9 --- 150 BWV (Jun), $64, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/11)
*Ilyo --- 200 BWV (Dec), $65, 51 pts in holding, 132 ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/24)
freytwins --- 210 HHI (Oct), $48, 25 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub ???, passed 7/24)
dbil --- 300 HHI (Dec), $49.50, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/24)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)
carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65
scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)
princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 25 pts, buyer pays closing
princessaloha-------  230 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing
bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/11) Fidelity
ffindis --- 90 OKW (Apr), $55, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ?? passed 7/10)
com_op_2000 --- 121 OKW(Feb), $51.23, 98 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split cl (sub 6/20, passed 7/10)
Joey7295 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 300 banked '11 pts, 296 banked '12 pts, split closing & mf (sub 6/29, passed 7/24)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26))
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 198 '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/5)
bulldogbaker --- 100 SSR(??), $59, (syb 5/22, passed 6/12)
poohbear52 ----- 350 SSR(??), $48.50, buyer pays cl, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
garryblueboy ---- 240 SSR(Mar), $56, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 6/26)
bell&beastcrazy ---- 260 SSR(Feb), $??, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 6/6, passed 6/26)
mrsjef --- 230 SSR(Dec), $60, 39 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
drumms2112 --- 250 SSR(Feb), $52, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/17)
goldenears ---- 150 SSR(Dec), $50, 128 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub ???, passed 7/22)
ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
Mom-2-2Princesses --- 160 SSR(Dec), $51, 160 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/20)
eHoneybug --- 365 SSR(Aug), $47, 365 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, split mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/26)
*emilymad – 50 SSR (Dec), $69, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 4/18)
australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46
AllieV------- 100 VB (Aug) $33.5, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity ]momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 
sparkhill --- 200 VGC(Sep), $88, 100 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/3)
*sparkhill – 250 VGC (Sep), $88, 125 ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/3 ??)*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)
vwl mom------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)
hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/26)
Shazzasmd ---- 160 VWL(Dec), $65, 24 '10 banked pts, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 5/28, passed 6/26)
Rob S. --- 100 VWL(Dec), $62, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 6/8, passed 7/3)
*gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26) *



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)
ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)
uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller payd closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity
* jaral1528 --- 100 BCV(Sep), $65, 0 '11 pts, 3 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 6/29, ROFR 7/11)
jara1528 --- 175 BCV(Dec), $64, 67 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, ROFR 7/18)
**


ROFR'D- BLT: 


ROFR'D - BWV:
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


ROFR'D - HHI:
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, aall '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)
ercrbc --- 300 HHI(Dec), $45, 119 banked '10 pts, 4 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/28, ROFR 7/13)



ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)
JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)
Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)
Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 , ROFR 8/3)
 


ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):



ROFR'D - SSR:



ROFR'D - VB:
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)
fers31 --- 150 VB(Oct), $30, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, seller pays mf (sub 6/18, ROFR 7/2)



ROFR'D - VGC:
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity





ROFR'D - VWL:



****WAITING****
WAITING - AKV:
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)
Rg35 --- 250 AKV (Dec), $65, 70 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 7/30)


WAITING - AUL:



WAITING - BCV:
T Morrows Child ---- 200 BCV(Feb), $73, all '12 & '13 pts (sub ??? )
twoj --- 400 BCV(??), $66, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/20)
KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? )
michelleiada ---- 250 BCV(Mar), $68, 81 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 7/26 )



WAITING - BLT:



WAITING - BWV:
 cz4ever --- 300 BWV(Dec), $65, 226 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)


WAITING - HHI:
 ercrbc --- 270 HHI(Jun), $49, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 7/21 )



WAITING - OKW - original (2042):
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
Mickeyfan612 --- 296 OKW(Mar), $60, 296 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 7/17 )
Mickeyfan612 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 260 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27 )
belias21 --- 100 OKW (Aug), $54, buyer pays closing,0 ’12 pts, all ’13 pts (sub 7/30)



WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):



WAITING - SSR:
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
zeferjen --- 150 SSR(Dec), $62, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/26 )
Patricksp-------- 250 SSR (Mar) $55 (sub 6/18)
Hyperspace Hoopla ---- 150 SSR(Aug), $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16 )
Hillary329 ---- 190 SSR (June), $??, 190 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf, (sub 7/25)
Mickeyfan612 --- 250 SSR (June), $55, 238 ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29)
LJhayes – 110 SSR (Oct), $66, all ’12 & ’13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/1)



WAITING - VB:
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member



WAITING - VGC:


WAITING - VWL:
Nigel8600------ 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 12 mf (sub 6/15) 
cz4ever --- 400 VWL(Dec), $55, 400 banked '10 pts, 400 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27 )
Nala1128 --- 230 VWL (June), $58, 190 ’12 pts, all ’13 pts, ?? pays closing, split mf (sub 7/30)
JLitfin --- 100 VWL (Sept), $55, all ’12 & ’13 pta, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/31)*


----------



## Hillary329

Sorry I forgot to list our price per point on our SSR June UY contract that was submitted for ROFR on 7/25, it is $58 pp!


----------



## stacielee

Here's mine, our first add-on since buying SSR in 2010, the contract went to Disney on July 23:

150 points AKV Sep UY - $65 per point, buyer pays closing & MF, includes 150 2011 banked points.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Hillary329 said:


> Sorry I forgot to list our price per point on our SSR June UY contract that was submitted for ROFR on 7/25, it is $58 pp!





stacielee said:


> Here's mine, our first add-on since buying SSR in 2010, the contract went to Disney on July 23:
> 
> 150 points AKV Sep UY - $65 per point, buyer pays closing & MF, includes 150 2011 banked points.



Good luck to both of you... SSR and AKV have been passing pretty easily so hopefully your waits will not be long


----------



## cz4ever

To the surprise of nobody, my sweet sweet OKW deal was snatched up by the Disney monkey.  No amount of bananas can save a low-priced, fully loaded pile of OKW from his clutches:

cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27 )​
The ROFR notice was sent on Aug 2nd, only a week after the contract was submitted, although I just learned this morning.  I'm still waiting to hear on the VWL and BWV offers.  I'm not sure if it means anything that we have not heard back on those two, which were submitted at the same time.  I doubt either will get snagged -- Disney hasn't been reported to ROFR any VWL contracts at all on this thread and the BWV price isn't that special.


----------



## Hyperspace Hoopla

I'm getting a bit anxious.  Do they typically send approvals through on Tuesdays?

I'm not too concerned about getting ROFRed, I just want to get this over with.


----------



## DougEMG

cz4ever said:


> To the surprise of nobody, my sweet sweet OKW deal was snatched up by the Disney monkey.  No amount of bananas can save a low-priced, fully loaded pile of OKW from his clutches:
> 
> cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27 )​
> The ROFR notice was sent on Aug 2nd, only a week after the contract was submitted, although I just learned this morning.  I'm still waiting to hear on the VWL and BWV offers.  I'm not sure if it means anything that we have not heard back on those two, which were submitted at the same time.  I doubt either will get snagged -- Disney hasn't been reported to ROFR any VWL contracts at all on this thread and the BWV price isn't that special.



That was a nice contract, sorry you lost that one. Hope you have better luck with your vwl and bwv.


----------



## DannysMom

cz4ever said:
			
		

> To the surprise of nobody, my sweet sweet OKW deal was snatched up by the Disney monkey.  No amount of bananas can save a low-priced, fully loaded pile of OKW from his clutches:
> 
> cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27 )
> 
> The ROFR notice was sent on Aug 2nd, only a week after the contract was submitted, although I just learned this morning.  I'm still waiting to hear on the VWL and BWV offers.  I'm not sure if it means anything that we have not heard back on those two, which were submitted at the same time.  I doubt either will get snagged -- Disney hasn't been reported to ROFR any VWL contracts at all on this thread and the BWV price isn't that special.



Well that stinks. 
 GL getting your other 2 contracts past the monkey.


----------



## okw2012

Waiting to hear back from Disney on this HHI contract:

230 HHI(Apr), $50, 143 2012 pts left, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/02)

Wish me luck!


----------



## belias21

cz4ever said:


> To the surprise of nobody, my sweet sweet OKW deal was snatched up by the Disney monkey.  No amount of bananas can save a low-priced, fully loaded pile of OKW from his clutches:
> 
> cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27 )​
> The ROFR notice was sent on Aug 2nd, only a week after the contract was submitted, although I just learned this morning.  I'm still waiting to hear on the VWL and BWV offers.  I'm not sure if it means anything that we have not heard back on those two, which were submitted at the same time.  I doubt either will get snagged -- Disney hasn't been reported to ROFR any VWL contracts at all on this thread and the BWV price isn't that special.



Dang! They didn't waste any time on that one... Unfortunately, I didn't have high hopes for that particular contract when I saw it on the waiting list. 

Welp... according to the latest list by mac_tlc, it looks like mickeyfan612, msvlg, and I are still on the hot seat.


----------



## princessaloha

cz4ever said:


> To the surprise of nobody, my sweet sweet OKW deal was snatched up by the Disney monkey.  No amount of bananas can save a low-priced, fully loaded pile of OKW from his clutches:
> 
> cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27 )​
> The ROFR notice was sent on Aug 2nd, only a week after the contract was submitted, although I just learned this morning.  I'm still waiting to hear on the VWL and BWV offers.  I'm not sure if it means anything that we have not heard back on those two, which were submitted at the same time.  I doubt either will get snagged -- Disney hasn't been reported to ROFR any VWL contracts at all on this thread and the BWV price isn't that special.



I had a brain fart on the other thread, thinking you passed this.  Sorry cz4ever.  That sucks about the OKW.  It "appears" that the longer it takes to get through ROFR, then better the chances of passing.  So here's hoping for your other contracts.  oh and few 



Hyperspace Hoopla said:


> I'm getting a bit anxious.  Do they typically send approvals through on Tuesdays?
> 
> I'm not too concerned about getting ROFRed, I just want to get this over with.



Some of us lovingly call it ROFRTuesday.  Typically that's when most people find out.  



okw2012 said:


> Waiting to hear back from Disney on this HHI contract:
> 
> 230 HHI(Apr), $50, 143 2012 pts left, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/02)
> 
> Wish me luck!



Better yet, how about some dancing bananas to distract the monkey?   Hope everyone gets some good news soon.


----------



## cz4ever

okw2012 said:


> Waiting to hear back from Disney on this HHI contract:
> 
> 230 HHI(Apr), $50, 143 2012 pts left, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/02)
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck!  The monkey hasn't had a huge appetite for HHI --- let's hope that trend continues.


----------



## disneydiva58

Waiting to hear back from Disney also!
190 OKW(dec), $53.00 pp, 190 banked 2011pts, all 2012 , buyer pays closing and mf. (sub 8/02)

Best of luck to all of us still waiting !!!!


----------



## cz4ever

disneydiva58 said:


> Waiting to hear back from Disney also!
> 190 OKW(dec), $53.00 pp, 190 banked 2011pts, all 2012 , buyer pays closing and mf. (sub 8/02)
> 
> Best of luck to all of us still waiting !!!!



Good luck!  I'm afraid you might need it, but perhaps Disney has gotten its fill of low-$50s (or lower) OKW contracts.  Let's hope!


----------



## MickeyFan612

cz4ever said:


> To the surprise of nobody, my sweet sweet OKW deal was snatched up by the Disney monkey.  No amount of bananas can save a low-priced, fully loaded pile of OKW from his clutches:
> 
> cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27 )​
> The ROFR notice was sent on Aug 2nd, only a week after the contract was submitted, although I just learned this morning.  I'm still waiting to hear on the VWL and BWV offers.  I'm not sure if it means anything that we have not heard back on those two, which were submitted at the same time.  I doubt either will get snagged -- Disney hasn't been reported to ROFR any VWL contracts at all on this thread and the BWV price isn't that special.



Wow that was fast...sorry to hear your news  I had just sent you a pm....I guess I should have checked here first.  Good Luck hunting a new contract


----------



## MickeyFan612

disneydiva58 said:


> Waiting to hear back from Disney also!
> 190 OKW(dec), $53.00 pp, 190 banked 2011pts, all 2012 , buyer pays closing and mf. (sub 8/02)
> 
> Best of luck to all of us still waiting !!!!



GL with your contract....that's a nice price for all those banked points  I just lost one w/ loaded points for 55 a point.  Seriously though... Wish you best of luck! Hope you have a better outcome


----------



## zeferjen

It's ROFR Tuesday! Good luck to all of you close to the end of your 30 days


----------



## belias21

zeferjen said:


> It's ROFR Tuesday! Good luck to all of you close to the end of your 30 days



Funny you mentioned that... Knowing that it is ROFR Tuesday, I just got my 'new listings' email from TTS a few minutes ago and my heart skipped a beat when I saw the sender.

Seeing that I'm only 9 days in to ROFR with an OKW contract, I don't think I WANT to hear from them today... Here monkey, monkey, monkey.


----------



## DougEMG

disneydiva58 said:


> Waiting to hear back from Disney also!
> 190 OKW(dec), $53.00 pp, 190 banked 2011pts, all 2012 , buyer pays closing and mf. (sub 8/02)
> 
> Best of luck to all of us still waiting !!!!



Good luck with this one, let's hope you don't hear anything till 9/04.


----------



## Hyperspace Hoopla

Hyperspace Hoopla said:


> I'm getting a bit anxious.  Do they typically send approvals through on Tuesdays?
> 
> I'm not too concerned about getting ROFRed, I just want to get this over with.



Just heard that we passed.  SSR 150 points August UY $58pp buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  Submitted 7/12 passed 8/7.

I'm told it'll be a couple of weeks before I get my closing docs.  This is a pretty slow process from start to finish I guess.


----------



## lions1995

Here hoping for smooth sailing

160 AKL(DEC), $62.5/pt, 160 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 pts banked, 160 2012 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/4 mf sller pays 3/4 (sub 8/25) - Fidelity


----------



## cz4ever

Hyperspace Hoopla said:


> Just heard that we passed.  SSR 150 points August UY $58pp buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.  Submitted 7/12 passed 8/7.
> 
> I'm told it'll be a couple of weeks before I get my closing docs.  This is a pretty slow process from start to finish I guess.



Congrats!  How many points were included/banked/borrowed?




lions1995 said:


> Here hoping for smooth sailing
> 
> 160 AKL(DEC), $62.5/pt, 160 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 pts banked, 160 2012 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/4 mf sller pays 3/4 (sub 8/25) - Fidelity



Nice!  I considered making some $62/point offers ("First to accept gets the contract!") on that horde of 160-point loaded AKL Dec UY contracts Fidelity had listed.  Very nice deal, esp. if the contract closes in time to move the banked 2010 points.


----------



## t0r0

Hello everyone, long time 'lurker' here reporting in 

Sent to ROFR today (8/7/12):

150 OKW Feb UY, 140 banked '11 pts, 150 '12 pts, all pts going forward. $55/pt, seller pays MF + CC. Fidelity.


----------



## Joey7295

Just found out I passed.

AKV 100 pts June UY 

$65/pt, buyer and seller splitting closing, seller pays 2012 MFs

June 12 - 200 pts (100 banked), 13 - 100 pts

Submitted 7/9, passed 8/7


----------



## GOOFY D

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out I passed.
> 
> AKV 100 pts June UY
> 
> $65/pt, buyer and seller splitting closing, seller pays 2012 MFs
> 
> June 12 - 200 pts (100 banked), 13 - 100 pts
> 
> Submitted 7/9, passed 8/7



Congratulations!


----------



## michelleiada

My contract went to Disney today for ROFR.  250 points,  2011 81 banked,  all 12, and 13 points.  $68 pp and seller pays closing and half maintenance fee/annual dues.  Hoping this passes.  Can you all sprinkle some magic pixie dust on me?


----------



## moobar25

For all your experts - do ROFR notifications only come out on Tuesdays?  If so, then I have to wait till next week! I'm not very patient - its only been a week. How do I get through this waiting game?


----------



## Missyrose

moobar25 said:


> For all your experts - do ROFR notifications only come out on Tuesdays?  If so, then I have to wait till next week! I'm not very patient - its only been a week. How do I get through this waiting game?



Yes, ROFR notices typically come out on Tuesdays. If it's only been a week, then you've probably got three more Tuesdays ahead of you. Find ways to distract yourself and keep telling yourself that most contracts pass with no problem at all.


----------



## moobar25

Thanks, eventhough you didn't give me good news. 
I'm not worried about passing - just want the waiting to be over 
I'm getting a small contract at BWV and it isn't a steal but exactly what I wanted- Disney would be silly to take it away from me.


----------



## ELMC

moobar25 said:


> For all your experts - do ROFR notifications only come out on Tuesdays?  If so, then I have to wait till next week! I'm not very patient - its only been a week. How do I get through this waiting game?



Certainly you have something you can do for the next three weeks while you wait for this to pass.  My best advice is to forget about it.  Then the wait will be nice and easy.


----------



## Hyperspace Hoopla

cz4ever said:


> Congrats!  How many points were included/banked/borrowed?:



sorry - 150 2011 points were banked.  Nothing borrowed.


----------



## nala1128

Missyrose said:


> Yes, ROFR notices typically come out on Tuesdays. If it's only been a week, then you've probably got three more Tuesdays ahead of you. Find ways to distract yourself and keep telling yourself that most contracts pass with no problem at all.



Thanks for that info... ours has only been a week also, went to Disney on 7/30. I guess we only have about 3 more weeks to go. From some of the reports on here, it seems as though some have only taken 3 weeks and have passed! Guess I'll keep browsing these boards  to help time pass!!! Waiting is the worst part


----------



## belias21

nala1128 said:


> Thanks for that info... ours has only been a week also, went to Disney on 7/30. I guess we only have about 3 more weeks to go. From some of the reports on here, it seems as though some have only taken 3 weeks and have passed! Guess I'll keep browsing these boards  to help time pass!!! Waiting is the worst part



Yeah, I'm in the same boat as you (submitted 7/30). Waiting isn't fun, but I've used the time to look for "backup" contracts if mine falls through. Also, since this is my first DVC purchase, I'm soaking up as much knowledge as I possibly can on reservations, waitlists, booking strategies, etc...


----------



## ljhayes

We were told we went to ROFR on 8/1, but I received an email today saying they submitted it without all the seller's docs (there are 2 sellers) and just realized the mistake and resubmitted   I'm annoyed that a week was wasted, but glad it wasn't an email telling me we'd been ROFR'd   So now our clock starts over!


----------



## SamSam

Yesterday I contacted Timeshare and put in an offer of 65.00 a point for 100 points at AKV.  Today, paperwork has been processed and all has been sent to DVC for ROFR, fingers crossed...hoping for the best.

It's a stripped contract, no points until June 2013 but I'm happy with what we offered and will be more than pleased if it goes through.


----------



## cz4ever

SamSam said:


> Yesterday I contacted Timeshare and put in an offer of 65.00 a point for 100 points at AKV.  Today, paperwork has been processed and all has been sent to DVC for ROFR, fingers crossed...hoping for the best.
> 
> It's a stripped contract, no points until June 2013 but I'm happy with what we offered and will be more than pleased if it goes through.



Good luck!  It's nice to hear that you went from initial offer to paperwork being sent to Disney in one day!  I hope the rest of the process goes equally smoothly.  Disney hasn't been ROFR'ing many AKV contracts, so you should be fine... knock on wood!


----------



## fmer55

cz4ever said:


> Good luck!  It's nice to hear that you went from initial offer to paperwork being sent to Disney in one day!  I hope the rest of the process goes equally smoothly.  Disney hasn't been ROFR'ing many AKV contracts, so you should be fine... knock on wood!



None, they still have their own AKV to sell at 100% markup as opposed to ROFR and making 50%.


----------



## dopeyone

My 50 point contract for Saratoga was submitted for ROFR on 8/7. The waiting begins! This is an awesome thread for buyers and sellers to get a feel for the market. Thanks to the OP and anyone else who continually keep this thread updated, great job! 
    I will post my results as soon as I find out. Congrats to all who made it through ROFR, sorry to those who didn't and good luck to all that are like myself, playing the waiting game.


----------



## nala1128

belias21 said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat as you (submitted 7/30). Waiting isn't fun, but I've used the time to look for "backup" contracts if mine falls through. Also, since this is my first DVC purchase, I'm soaking up as much knowledge as I possibly can on reservations, waitlists, booking strategies, etc...



This is our first DVC purchase too. While we are waiting, we are doing the same thing! Hopefully, we will all have Pixie Dust and pass ROFR!!!


----------



## SamSam

cz4ever said:


> Good luck!  It's nice to hear that you went from initial offer to paperwork being sent to Disney in one day!  I hope the rest of the process goes equally smoothly.  Disney hasn't been ROFR'ing many AKV contracts, so you should be fine... knock on wood!



I'm thrilled they processed the paperwork so quickly and hopefully it won't take a full 6 weeks for Disney to make a decision on ROFR.


----------



## SamSam

fmer55 said:


> None, they still have their own AKV to sell at 100% markup as opposed to ROFR and making 50%.



Nice to know.


----------



## fmer55

SamSam said:


> Nice to know.



This is not gospel. Just one man's opinion, but there is no reason for them to ROFR unlesss you are stealing it, I would think.


----------



## gatorgirl02

Joey7295 said:


> Just found out I passed.
> 
> AKV 100 pts June UY
> 
> $65/pt, buyer and seller splitting closing, seller pays 2012 MFs
> 
> June 12 - 200 pts (100 banked), 13 - 100 pts
> 
> Submitted 7/9, passed 8/7



Congrats on getting through, that's a great deal!


----------



## T Morrows Child

I saw on the main summary that I didn't give our "submit" date.

It went to Disney on 7/20.  We're in day #20 today, still waiting!


----------



## SamSam

fmer55 said:


> This is not gospel. Just one man's opinion, but there is no reason for them to ROFR unlesss you are stealing it, I would think.


----------



## huahuamick

My 50 point contract for Saratoga was submitted for ROFR on 8/7.


----------



## jplusm

Submitted for ROFR

OKW - 2042. 269 pts Sept UY. No '12 points, All '13 points. 49$ 

Buyer pays closing costs. 2012 MF already paid by seller.


----------



## Raisincain

We were submitted for ROFR yesterday; VWL @ $62.00 pp, 212 pts in 6\12 & 6\13, with 209 points banked from 2011.  Hoping to rent the the 209 banked to lower cost to around $53.25 per point.  Wish us luck!


----------



## belias21

jplusm said:


> Submitted for ROFR
> 
> OKW - 2042. 269 pts Sept UY. No '12 points, All '13 points. 49$
> 
> Buyer pays closing costs. 2012 MF already paid by seller.





Raisincain said:


> We were submitted for ROFR yesterday; VWL @ $62.00 pp, 212 pts in 6\12 & 6\13, with 209 points banked from 2011.  Hoping to rent the the 209 banked to lower cost to around $53.25 per point.  Wish us luck!



Good luck to both of you!


----------



## DougEMG

jplusm said:


> Submitted for ROFR
> 
> OKW - 2042. 269 pts Sept UY. No '12 points, All '13 points. 49$
> 
> Buyer pays closing costs. 2012 MF already paid by seller.



I wish you the best of luck with this one.


----------



## DougEMG

Raisincain said:


> We were submitted for ROFR yesterday; VWL @ $62.00 pp, 212 pts in 6\12 & 6\13, with 209 points banked from 2011.  Hoping to rent the the 209 banked to lower cost to around $53.25 per point.  Wish us luck!



Good luck


----------



## cz4ever

jplusm said:


> Submitted for ROFR
> 
> OKW - 2042. 269 pts Sept UY. No '12 points, All '13 points. 49$
> 
> Buyer pays closing costs. 2012 MF already paid by seller.





Raisincain said:


> We were submitted for ROFR yesterday; VWL @ $62.00 pp, 212 pts in 6\12 & 6\13, with 209 points banked from 2011.  Hoping to rent the the 209 banked to lower cost to around $53.25 per point.  Wish us luck!



Good luck, both of you!  If the banked 2011 points don't expire real soon, you should have no problem recouping some of the upfront cost by renting then, Raisincain.


----------



## jplusm

belias21 said:


> Good luck to both of you!





DougEMG said:


> I wish you the best of luck with this one.





cz4ever said:


> Good luck, both of you!  If the banked 2011 points don't expire real soon, you should have no problem recouping some of the upfront cost by renting then, Raisincain.



Thanks everybody!


----------



## twoj

twoj said:


> Hi all, this is my first post .
> Had contract sent off to Disney today to buy 400 points at BCV at $66 a point buyer pays closing costs and seller pays 2012 mf...
> 
> This will be a long 30 days .
> Fingers crossed



Just received word today that our contract passed ROFR! 
400 BCV @ $66/point
Seller pays 2012 MF
Buyer pays closing
All 2012 and forward points available.
March UY


----------



## Ilyo

Ilyo said:


> Just got closing doc's!
> 
> For those tracking timelines:
> July 5 - Offer made and accepted.  Contracts signed and deposit made.
> July 6 - Offer submitted to Disney for ROFR
> July 30 - Passed ROFR and contract submitted to closing company
> Aug 1- Received Closing Documents from closing company
> 
> Here's hoping it keeps going at this rate!  Big thanks to Jaki, Kevin and **** for pushing this along and making this a great experience so far!



Update on my timeline for future:
July 5 - Offer made and accepted. Contracts signed and deposit made.
July 6 - Offer submitted to Disney for ROFR
July 30 - Passed ROFR and contract submitted to closing company
Aug 1- Received Closing Documents from closing company
Aug.2- Returned signed forms via email and wire transferred funds
Aug.13- DVC purchase closed and deed sent to Disney for transfer

So close I can taste it!  Actually am booked into Grand Floridian next week..was hoping to have my DVC membership in the system so I can purchase an AP.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## belias21

twoj said:


> Just received word today that our contract passed ROFR!
> 400 BCV @ $66/point
> Seller pays 2012 MF
> Buyer pays closing
> All 2012 and forward points available.
> March UY



Congrats!

Saw the tweet from TTS earlier...
_Congrats to the 24 buyers who had their purchase waive through Disney's ROFR process today!!! All buyers and sellers were notified via email_
...and immediately jumped over to this thread to see who got good news.

Unfortunately, I wasn't one of the 24. Still waiting......... I'm at the technical halfway point (15 days in).


----------



## DannysMom

twoj said:
			
		

> Just received word today that our contract passed ROFR!
> 400 BCV @ $66/point
> Seller pays 2012 MF
> Buyer pays closing
> All 2012 and forward points available.
> March UY



Congrats!


----------



## Hillary329

We are on day 19 of our ROFR wait! I hope we luck out and hear tomorrow!!!


----------



## ercrbc

belias21 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Saw the tweet from TTS earlier...
> _Congrats to the 24 buyers who had their purchase waive through Disney's ROFR process today!!! All buyers and sellers were notified via email_
> ...and immediately jumped over to this thread to see who got good news.
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasn't one of the 24. Still waiting......... I'm at the technical halfway point (15 days in).



Our contract luckily was one of the 24!  Woo hoo!

270 HHI pts, Jun UY, 275pts in 2012, 270 for 2013, $49/pt, split closing and buyer pays 2012 MFs 

sub 7/21 pass 8/13


----------



## cz4ever

twoj said:


> Just received word today that our contract passed ROFR!
> 400 BCV @ $66/point
> Seller pays 2012 MF
> Buyer pays closing
> All 2012 and forward points available.
> March UY



Woot!  Conga rats -- glad to see that the dancing bananas did their job!




ercrbc said:


> Our contract luckily was one of the 24!  Woo hoo!
> 
> 270 HHI pts, Jun UY, 275pts in 2012, 270 for 2013, $49/pt, split closing and buyer pays 2012 MFs
> 
> sub 7/21 pass 8/13



Woohoo and congrats!  And a week earlier than they could have dragged you out to boot!  

I'm on Day 16 or 17 of my ROFR wait for the two remaining contracts... next week maybe?


----------



## ercrbc

cz4ever said:


> Woohoo and congrats!  And a week earlier than they could have dragged you out to boot!
> 
> I'm on Day 16 or 17 of my ROFR wait for the two remaining contracts... next week maybe?



Thank you!  I was worried until we got through last week, we heard back within two weeks about our last one that was bought back.  And what a pleasant surprise to be approved a week sooner than I expected!  

Good luck with your remaining contracts!  Fingers crossed you hear good news next week!


----------



## belias21

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> Been ROFR'd
> 
> Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
> 
> Actually found out yesterday...I will let boards know when I hear something back on my other two.  Hopefully better news to come



Hey mickeyfan612, have you heard back on those other two OKW deals you've got out there?   Looks like you're coming up on 30 days. I'm curious if the ROFR trend continues on that resort.


----------



## fmer55

DougEMG said:


> I wish you the best of luck with this one.



This one should be interesting, below the mythical $50 pp number but no points until 2013.

Best of Luck


----------



## Raisincain

DougEMG said:


> Good luck




Thanks bud; looking forward to joining you guys!


----------



## Raisincain

cz4ever said:


> Good luck, both of you!  If the banked 2011 points don't expire real soon, you should have no problem recouping some of the upfront cost by renting then, Raisincain.



Thank you; that is exactly what we are planning to do.  I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## MickeyFan612

belias21 said:


> Hey mickeyfan612, have you heard back on those other two OKW deals you've got out there?   Looks like you're coming up on 30 days. I'm curious if the ROFR trend continues on that resort.



I apologize for not getting on here earlier today to give my news.  I was on vacation and just got home last night.  Last Tuesday (Aug 9) I did receive two e-mails letting me know that I did indeed pass both of my other two!!! 

For those of you who don't know it was
296 OKW 60/pt. mar/ all 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
250 SSR 55/pt June/238 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint. 

I'm still waiting on my 300 point Dec OKW..let you know when I get word!

Congrats to everyone else who has passed and gl to those waiting


----------



## zeferjen

Just found out that my contract made it through ROFR! Yay!
150 pts SSR, Dec UR. 30th. $62/pt.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points. For those of you keeping track, this went to ROFR on 7/25. 

The 2011 points have been banked, so I have to hope for a way to unload 150 points before Nov. Now hoping for a speedy closing.


----------



## MickeyFan612

zeferjen said:


> Just found out that my contract made it through ROFR! Yay!
> 150 pts SSR, Dec UR. 30th. $62/pt.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points. For those of you keeping track, this went to ROFR on 7/25.
> 
> The 2011 points have been banked, so I have to hope for a way to unload 150 points before Nov. Now hoping for a speedy closing.



Good Luck to you....That is a nice contract.  I hope you have any easy time unloading those points


----------



## zeferjen

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> I apologize for not getting on here earlier today to give my news.  I was on vacation and just got home last night.  Last Tuesday (Aug 9) I did receive two e-mails letting me know that I did indeed pass both of my other two!!!
> 
> For those of you who don't know it was
> 296 OKW 60/pt. mar/ all 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 250 SSR 55/pt June/238 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my 300 point Dec OKW..let you know when I get word!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has passed and gl to those waiting



Congratulations!


----------



## zeferjen

twoj said:
			
		

> Just received word today that our contract passed ROFR!
> 400 BCV @ $66/point
> Seller pays 2012 MF
> Buyer pays closing
> All 2012 and forward points available.
> March UY



Congratulations and welcome home


----------



## zeferjen

ercrbc said:
			
		

> Our contract luckily was one of the 24!  Woo hoo!
> 
> 270 HHI pts, Jun UY, 275pts in 2012, 270 for 2013, $49/pt, split closing and buyer pays 2012 MFs
> 
> sub 7/21 pass 8/13



Congrats to you too!  Whoo, I need to figure out multiple quotes in the iPad app!


----------



## Shazzasmd

Congrats to the recent victors in the ROFR hurdle!


----------



## belias21

MickeyFan612 said:


> I apologize for not getting on here earlier today to give my news.  I was on vacation and just got home last night.  Last Tuesday (Aug 9) I did receive two e-mails letting me know that I did indeed pass both of my other two!!!
> 
> For those of you who don't know it was
> 296 OKW 60/pt. mar/ all 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 250 SSR 55/pt June/238 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my 300 point Dec OKW..let you know when I get word!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has passed and gl to those waiting



Congrats! That's promising to those of us with OKW contracts still sitting out there...


----------



## ercrbc

MickeyFan612 said:


> I apologize for not getting on here earlier today to give my news.  I was on vacation and just got home last night.  Last Tuesday (Aug 9) I did receive two e-mails letting me know that I did indeed pass both of my other two!!!
> 
> For those of you who don't know it was
> 296 OKW 60/pt. mar/ all 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 250 SSR 55/pt June/238 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my 300 point Dec OKW..let you know when I get word!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has passed and gl to those waiting


Congrats on passing!!!!  Those are both nice deals!!!



zeferjen said:


> Just found out that my contract made it through ROFR! Yay!
> 150 pts SSR, Dec UR. 30th. $62/pt.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points. For those of you keeping track, this went to ROFR on 7/25.
> 
> The 2011 points have been banked, so I have to hope for a way to unload 150 points before Nov. Now hoping for a speedy closing.


Yay!  Congrats!!



zeferjen said:


> Congrats to you too!  Whoo, I need to figure out multiple quotes in the iPad app!


Thank you! 

And thanks to Mac tlc for keeping this thread updated!  It is incredibly helpful and also lots of fun to follow


----------



## belias21

It's ROFR Tuesday! 

Here monkey, monkey, monkey...


----------



## DougEMG

MickeyFan612 said:


> I apologize for not getting on here earlier today to give my news.  I was on vacation and just got home last night.  Last Tuesday (Aug 9) I did receive two e-mails letting me know that I did indeed pass both of my other two!!!
> 
> For those of you who don't know it was
> 296 OKW 60/pt. mar/ all 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 250 SSR 55/pt June/238 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my 300 point Dec OKW..let you know when I get word!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has passed and gl to those waiting



Congratulations.  Was that OKW an extended length contract.


----------



## DougEMG

zeferjen said:


> Just found out that my contract made it through ROFR! Yay!
> 150 pts SSR, Dec UR. 30th. $62/pt.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points. For those of you keeping track, this went to ROFR on 7/25.
> 
> The 2011 points have been banked, so I have to hope for a way to unload 150 points before Nov. Now hoping for a speedy closing.



Congratulations.  If you price those 2010 points cheap you've got a good chance of renting them out. The trick will be finding availability.


----------



## nala1128

Congrats to all those who recently made it through ROFR... We are about 2 weeks in so hopefully, we will be joining the ranks of those who passed in the near future!!!


----------



## albarellic

passed last Tuesday-
BLT 160 for $87/point, Sept. UY- buyer pays dues and closing- 60 banked points and all 2012 points forward.

We already got our completed title search/closing documents and have mailed backed our final payment.  We're hoping to find a studio in Jan/Feb and go away for a long weekend w/o kids


----------



## T Morrows Child

twoj said:


> Just received word today that our contract passed ROFR!
> 400 BCV @ $66/point
> Seller pays 2012 MF
> Buyer pays closing
> All 2012 and forward points available.
> March UY



Yea!  I'm hoping for similar success . . . I have 200 points at BCV at $73 a point, and Disney has had it for 25 days so far.


----------



## zeferjen

T Morrows Child said:


> Yea!  I'm hoping for similar success . . . I have 200 points at BCV at $73 a point, and Disney has had it for 25 days so far.



It seems like the long waits are almost all approvals. Good luck!


----------



## DizzyStitch

I got the email last night. I am beyond excited to begin planning.  This is going to be a real vacation because in the next few weeks I will be moving in with my aging and ill mother.  Thankfully DH is only a mile away.  I think after 8 months of this a vacation will be needed and deserved.  Now to see how long it takes before I need two trips per year!  Yay!!!!!


----------



## stacielee

stacielee said:


> Here's mine, our first add-on since buying SSR in 2010, the contract went to Disney on July 23:
> 
> 150 points AKV Sep UY - $65 per point, buyer pays closing & MF, includes 150 2011 banked points.



Got the email yesterday that we passed!  Now just waiting for the closing papers!!


----------



## Ilyo

Congrats!!!


----------



## cz4ever

MickeyFan612 said:


> I apologize for not getting on here earlier today to give my news.  I was on vacation and just got home last night.  Last Tuesday (Aug 9) I did receive two e-mails letting me know that I did indeed pass both of my other two!!!
> 
> For those of you who don't know it was
> 296 OKW 60/pt. mar/ all 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 250 SSR 55/pt June/238 2011 points and all going forward/ buyer pays closing and seller pays maint.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my 300 point Dec OKW..let you know when I get word!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has passed and gl to those waiting



Woohoo!  Great news X2!  Good luck with the final one!  



zeferjen said:


> Just found out that my contract made it through ROFR! Yay!
> 150 pts SSR, Dec UR. 30th. $62/pt.  All 2010, 2011, 2012 points. For those of you keeping track, this went to ROFR on 7/25.
> 
> The 2011 points have been banked, so I have to hope for a way to unload 150 points before Nov. Now hoping for a speedy closing.



Woot, dee-woot!  You have until the end of November, so should be fine (I hope, since I'll likely have ~600 to unload in the same time frame shortly!).  



albarellic said:


> passed last Tuesday-
> BLT 160 for $87/point, Sept. UY- buyer pays dues and closing- 60 banked points and all 2012 points forward.
> 
> We already got our completed title search/closing documents and have mailed backed our final payment.  We're hoping to find a studio in Jan/Feb and go away for a long weekend w/o kids



Niiice - BLT prices coming down into the mid-80s with points.  Yum!  



zeferjen said:


> It seems like the long waits are almost all approvals. Good luck!



Yep.  They let us down quickly when they're going to snatch our beautiful deals, but let us twist in anguish when they're going to let us pass.  No point in letting us folks who aren't buying direct avoid that extra bit of pain.  



DizzyStitch said:


> I got the email last night. I am beyond excited to begin planning.  This is going to be a real vacation because in the next few weeks I will be moving in with my aging and ill mother.  Thankfully DH is only a mile away.  I think after 8 months of this a vacation will be needed and deserved.  Now to see how long it takes before I need two trips per year!  Yay!!!!!



Ka-chow and con-grats!


----------



## PhillyCPA

We went to ROFR today on our first contract... hopefully we will be new owners in the next few months.

We have been researching the timeshare for about a year and trying to determine what makes sense for us.  After much research, we decided AKV was perfect for us because we don't mind using the buses to get around and we love the ambience/theme of the resort.

Our contract is for 100 points with an August UY.  100 points are currently available and an additional 100 points will become available 8/1/2013 and every year after.  We paid $68 per point, closing costs, and 2012 MF.  We are very happy with what we got for what we paid, and based on what I've seen here, I think we have a good shot of making it through ROFR ::fingers crossed::

Looking forward to being owners and keeping up with all things DVC.  This is all very exciting!


----------



## gripp35

PhillyCPA said:


> We went to ROFR today on our first contract... hopefully we will be new owners in the next few months.
> 
> Our contract is for 100 points with an August UY.



Good luck!


----------



## belias21

<<<GEEK ALERT>>> 

OK, so for anyone interested in statistics, I parsed the 2012 data on mac_tlc's most recent post. (Yes, I'm passing the time while my contract is pending ROFR)   Anyways... here are some interesting stats.

*Of all the contracts where ROFR was waived.
*
DAYS BETWEEN SUBMIT & WAIVER
Avg: 25.5
Median: 26
Std Dev: 3
Shortest period: 8
Longest period: 29

LOWEST PER POINT PRICE PER RESORT
AKV: 56
BCV: 62.5
BLT: 78
BWV: 50
HHI: 45
OKW42: 48
OKW57: 59
SSR: 43.6
VB: 33.5
VGC: 88
VWL: 50

*Of all the contracts where ROFR was exercised.*

DAYS BETWEEN SUBMIT & ROFR
Avg: 14.8
Median: 15
Std Dev: 4.2
Shortest period: 8
Longest period: 22

HIGHEST PER POINT PRICE PER RESORT
BCV: 65
BWV: 45
HHI: 45
OKW42: 55
VB: 30



_All this is making me feel pretty good about my OKW42 contract that is currently on day 16. _


----------



## okw2012

belias21 said:
			
		

> <<<GEEK ALERT>>>
> 
> OK, so for anyone interested in statistics, I parsed the 2012 data on mac_tlc's most recent post. (Yes, I'm passing the time while my contract is pending ROFR)   Anyways... here are some interesting stats.
> 
> Of all the contracts where ROFR was waived.
> 
> DAYS BETWEEN SUBMIT & WAIVER
> Avg: 25.5
> Median: 26
> Std Dev: 3
> Shortest period: 8
> Longest period: 29
> 
> LOWEST PER POINT PRICE PER RESORT
> AKV: 56
> BCV: 62.5
> BLT: 78
> BWV: 50
> HHI: 45
> OKW42: 48
> OKW57: 59
> SSR: 43.6
> VB: 33.5
> VGC: 88
> VWL: 50
> 
> Of all the contracts where ROFR was exercised.
> 
> DAYS BETWEEN SUBMIT & ROFR
> Avg: 14.8
> Median: 15
> Std Dev: 4.2
> Shortest period: 8
> Longest period: 22
> 
> HIGHEST PER POINT PRICE PER RESORT
> BCV: 65
> BWV: 45
> HHI: 45
> OKW42: 55
> VB: 30
> 
> All this is making me feel pretty good about my OKW42 contract that is currently on day 16.



Great stuff!
It would be awsome if you could keep track of sample size for each statistic. It would also make recursive updating possible.


----------



## vwl mom

Congratulations to all that passed this week


----------



## T Morrows Child

We made it!  Approval Tuesday was good to us!

Disney waived their ROFR today

200 pts at BCV at $73 a point
All 2012 points available now
February anniversary
Buyer pays closing costs and maintenance fees.

Submitted on July 20, passed on August 14.

Thanks for the friendly words, everyone!


----------



## mac_tlc

Update for 8/14 -- Current data

to stacielee, Hyperspace Hoopla, Joey7295, twoj, ercrbc, Mickeyfan612, zeferjen, T Morrows Child congratulations on passing ROFR! 

to okw2012, disneydiva58, lions1995, t0r0, SamSam, huahuamick, jplusm, raisincain, PhillyCPA, good luck with your contracts! 

to cz4ever sorry for the ROFR ! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)
MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
cloudnut220 ---- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 54 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
joelp --- 100 AKV (Dec), $72, 100 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, (sub ??, passed 7/24)
*stacielee --- 150 AKV (Sep), $65, 150 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13)
Joey7295 – 100 AKV (Jun), $65, 100 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 7/9, passed 8/7)*




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts
MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)
Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)
rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5, passed 7/3)
GEOS4DIS ---- 270 BCV (Apr), $62.50, 126 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 6/12, passed 6/28)
Doombuggy0922 --- ?? BCV (Aug), $73, 81 banked '10 pts, 178 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split mf & closing, (sub ???, passed 7/3)
DannysMom --- 200 BCV(Feb), $65, 60 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
*twoj --- 400 BCV(Mar), $66, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/13) 
T Morrows Child ---- 200 BCV(Feb), $73, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/14 )
*

*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member
Missyrose-------  80 BLT (Jun) $90, 120 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/19, passed 7/17) 
catpainter --- 210 BLT (Feb), $85, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mg (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
TDWalt ---- 140 BLT (Sep), $78, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
rodmcg --- 160 BLT (Feb), $ ???, (sub 6/27, passed 7/17)
rock_doctor --- 270 BLT (Feb), $86, 53 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, (sub 6/27, passed 7/24)
*albarellic --- 160 BLT (Sep), $87, 60 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buter pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 8/13)*


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)
minnieme--------- 160 BWV (Feb) $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12) Fidelity
DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19) member
DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
ercbc (seller) --- 175 BWV (Oct), $60, 95 '12 pts, 110 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
JaimeA --- 250 BWV (Apr), $59, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & $50 mf, (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
kgallagher9 --- 150 BWV (Jun), $64, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/11)
*Ilyo --- 200 BWV (Dec), $65, 51 pts in holding, 132 ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/24)
freytwins --- 210 HHI (Oct), $48, 25 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub ???, passed 7/24)
dbil --- 300 HHI (Dec), $49.50, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/24)
*ercrbc --- 270 HHI (Jun), $49, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 7/21, passed 8/13)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)
carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65
scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)
princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 25 pts, buyer pays closing
princessaloha-------  230 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing
bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/11) Fidelity
ffindis --- 90 OKW (Apr), $55, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ?? passed 7/10)
com_op_2000 --- 121 OKW(Feb), $51.23, 98 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split cl (sub 6/20, passed 7/10)
Joey7295 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 300 banked '11 pts, 296 banked '12 pts, split closing & mf (sub 6/29, passed 7/24)
*Mickeyfan612 --- 296 OKW(Mar), $60, 296 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/13)* 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26))
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 198 '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/5)
bulldogbaker --- 100 SSR(??), $59, (syb 5/22, passed 6/12)
poohbear52 ----- 350 SSR(??), $48.50, buyer pays cl, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
garryblueboy ---- 240 SSR(Mar), $56, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 6/26)
bell&beastcrazy ---- 260 SSR(Feb), $??, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 6/6, passed 6/26)
mrsjef --- 230 SSR(Dec), $60, 39 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
drumms2112 --- 250 SSR(Feb), $52, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/17)
goldenears ---- 150 SSR(Dec), $50, 128 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub ???, passed 7/22)
ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
Mom-2-2Princesses --- 160 SSR(Dec), $51, 160 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/20)
eHoneybug --- 365 SSR(Aug), $47, 365 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, split mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/26)
emilymad – 50 SSR (Dec), $69, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)
*Hyperspace Hoopla ---- 150 SSR (Aug), $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/7) 
Mickeyfan612 --- 250 SSR (June), $55, 238 ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/13)
zeferjen --- 150 SSR(Dec), $62, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/26, passed 8/13 )
*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 4/18)
australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46
AllieV------- 100 VB (Aug) $33.5, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 
 
momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 
sparkhill – 250 VGC (Sep), $88, 125 ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/3)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)
vwl mom------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)
hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/26)
Shazzasmd ---- 160 VWL(Dec), $65, 24 '10 banked pts, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 5/28, passed 6/26)
Rob S. --- 100 VWL(Dec), $62, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 6/8, passed 7/3)
gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26) 



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)
ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)
uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity
jaral1528 --- 100 BCV(Sep), $65, 0 '11 pts, 3 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 6/29, ROFR 7/11)
jara1528 --- 175 BCV(Dec), $64, 67 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, ROFR 7/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, aall '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)
ercrbc --- 300 HHI(Dec), $45, 119 banked '10 pts, 4 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/28, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)
JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)
Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)
Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 , ROFR 8/3)
* cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27, ROFR 8/6) ) *
 



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)
fers31 --- 150 VB(Oct), $30, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, seller pays mf (sub 6/18, ROFR 7/2)



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity


*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)
Rg35 --- 250 AKV (Dec), $65, 70 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 7/30)
* lions1995 --- 160 AKV (Dec), $62.50, 160 banked ’10 pts, all ’11 & ’12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/5)
SamSam --- 100 AKV (Jun), $65, 0 ’12 pts, all ’13 pts, (sub 8/8)
PhillyCPA --- 100 AKV (Aug), $68, all ;12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14)*


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? )
michelleiada ---- 250 BCV(Mar), $68, 81 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 7/26 )



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
cz4ever --- 300 BWV(Dec), $65, 226 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)


*WAITING - HHI:*

* okw2012 --- 230 HHI (Apr), $50, 143 ’12 pts, all ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 8/2)* 


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
Mickeyfan612 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 260 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
 belias21 --- 100 OKW (Aug), $54, buyer pays closing,0 ’12 pts, all ’13 pts (sub 7/30)
* disneydiva58 – 190 OKW (Dec), $53, 190 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/2) t0r0 – 150 OKW (Feb), $55, 140 banked ’11 pts, al l’12 & ’13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/7)
jplusm – 269 OKW (Sep), $49, 0 ’12 pts, all ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/10)*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
Patricksp-------- 250 SSR (Mar) $55 (sub 6/18)
Hillary329 ---- 190 SSR (June), $58, 190 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf, (sub 7/25)
LJhayes – 110 SSR (Oct), $66, all ’12 & ’13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/1)
*huahuamick --- 50 SSR (??), $ ??, (sub 8/7)
*



*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Nigel8600------ 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 12 mf (sub 6/15) 
cz4ever --- 400 VWL(Dec), $55, 400 banked '10 pts, 400 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27 )
Nala1128 --- 230 VWL (June), $58, 190 ’12 pts, all ’13 pts, ?? pays closing, split mf (sub 7/30)
JLitfin --- 100 VWL (Sept), $55, all ’12 & ’13 pta, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/31)
*raisincain --- 212 VWL (Jun), $62, 209 banked ’11 pts, all ’12 & ’13 pts, (sub 8/9)*


----------



## MickeyFan612

DougEMG said:


> Congratulations.  Was that OKW an extended length contract.



No Doug it was not....for 60 a point I think it should have been  I had recently informed a broker that I didn't think a contract that was listed for 45/point would go through and she let me know today she was shocked that it didn't go through after another buyer snapped it up.  I'm glad I didn't waste my time with it.  I know I paid a little more but am still happy w/ deal.  The  early spring use year and extra points make mine a little better than it sounds  Plus i didn't split maint. so I got two full years maint. paid



belias21 said:


> <<<GEEK ALERT>>>
> 
> OK, so for anyone interested in statistics, I parsed the 2012 data on mac_tlc's most recent post. (Yes, I'm passing the time while my contract is pending ROFR)   Anyways... here are some interesting stats.
> 
> *Of all the contracts where ROFR was waived.
> *
> DAYS BETWEEN SUBMIT & WAIVER
> Avg: 25.5
> Median: 26
> Std Dev: 3
> Shortest period: 8
> Longest period: 29
> 
> LOWEST PER POINT PRICE PER RESORT
> AKV: 56
> BCV: 62.5
> BLT: 78
> BWV: 50
> HHI: 45
> OKW42: 48
> OKW57: 59
> SSR: 43.6
> VB: 33.5
> VGC: 88
> VWL: 50
> 
> *Of all the contracts where ROFR was exercised.*
> 
> DAYS BETWEEN SUBMIT & ROFR
> Avg: 14.8
> Median: 15
> Std Dev: 4.2
> Shortest period: 8
> Longest period: 22
> 
> HIGHEST PER POINT PRICE PER RESORT
> BCV: 65
> BWV: 45
> HHI: 45
> OKW42: 55
> VB: 30
> 
> 
> 
> _All this is making me feel pretty good about my OKW42 contract that is currently on day 16. _



Wow Thanks... this is impressive!!I have a feeling next Tuesday is gonna be your day  GL to you!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

BTW-thanks for updated ROFR list  Great Job!!
A lot of people seem to have passed this week...congrats to 
EVERYONE  Also got my closing documents sent off 
yesterday so hopefully have my two new memeberships soon
YEAH!!!!


----------



## belias21

okw2012 said:
			
		

> Great stuff!
> It would be awsome if you could keep track of sample size for each statistic. It would also make recursive updating possible.



Good point. Didn't include that but obviously have it. Also... many of the listings didn't have submit and pass dates (or had only one or the other.) I excluded those from the "days" calculations but they are factored in on the pricing data.

I see we have a new list this afternoon too, so on to the first recursive update......


----------



## silmarg

belias21 said:


> <<<GEEK ALERT>>>
> 
> 
> 
> _All this is making me feel pretty good about my OKW42 contract that is currently on day 16. _



The bottom line it seems is the more you sweat (in terms of number of days) the more likely the news will be good!  So keep sweating it out!


----------



## belias21

Updated statistics based on mac_tlc's 8/14 list.

*Of all the contracts where ROFR was waived.*

DAYS BETWEEN SUBMIT & WAIVER
Count (where both dates are specified): 135
Avg: 25.3
Median: 26
Std Dev: 3.6
Shortest period: 8
Longest period: 29

LOWEST PER POINT PRICE PER RESORT
AKV: 56
BCV: 62.5
BLT: 78
BWV: 50
HHI: 45
OKW42: 48
OKW57: 59
SSR: 43.6
VB: 33.5
VGC: 88
VWL: 50

*Of all the contracts where ROFR was exercised.*

DAYS BETWEEN SUBMIT & ROFR
Count (where both dates are specified): 16
Avg: 14.5
Median: 14.5
Std Dev: 4.3
Shortest period: 8
Longest period: 22

HIGHEST PER POINT PRICE PER RESORT
BCV: 65
BWV: 45
HHI: 45
OKW42: 55
VB: 30


----------



## DougEMG

silmarg said:


> The bottom line it seems is the more you sweat (in terms of number of days) the more likely the news will be good!  So keep sweating it out!



Totally agree.


----------



## albarellic

> albarellic --- 160 BLT (Sep), $87, 60 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buter pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 8/13)



FCI (for chart information)- we submitted our contract on July 10th and it passed on August 7th.  The 60 banked points are from 2011 banked into 2012.  There aren't any 2010 points left.

I really appreciated this chart when we were deciding how much we were willing to pay for BLT and determining the value of stripped vs. loaded contracts.  Thanks for doing this


----------



## Firepath

Just got confirmation that our contract was sent for ROFR on 8-13:

OKW - 2042; 220 pts, Sept UY.   2012 - 140 pts. plus 166 banked from 2011,
2013 -220; $55/pt, Buyer pays closing; Seller pays MF. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Firepath said:


> Just got confirmation that our contract was sent for ROFR on 8-13:
> 
> OKW - 2042; 220 pts, Sept UY.   2012 - 140 pts. plus 166 banked from 2011,
> 2013 -220; $55/pt, Buyer pays closing; Seller pays MF.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



Nice contract... GL Passing!!  I passed one w/ a few more points available for 60/pt so good chance you will pass


----------



## eMoneyBug

eMoneyBug said:


> Just got an email from Rachel!!!  we passed ROFR...can't wait for my 365points!, well it's actually 730 with the banked.  I wanna book something!!!



The Disney Journey

End of April 2012 after a Disney cruise, renewed interest in DVC
May & June 2012 lurking and soaking in the message board information
6/29 agreed on price with a buyer
7/6 contract submitted to disney
7/27 passed ROFR
8/8 closing documents received
8/15 closing documents and final funding submitted

...i may finally be home soon!!!


----------



## T Morrows Child

eMoneyBug said:


> The Disney Journey
> 
> End of April 2012 after a Disney cruise, renewed interest in DVC
> May & June 2012 lurking and soaking in the message board information
> 6/29 agreed on price with a buyer
> 7/6 contract submitted to disney
> 7/27 passed ROFR
> 8/8 closing documents received
> 8/15 closing documents and final funding submitted
> 
> ...i may finally be home soon!!!



Congratulations!  Looks like things went quickly and smoothly!  I'll bet that it still felt like the process was taking forever, though!


----------



## Ilyo

eMoney: Congrats!  Had a very similar "smooth" transaction.  Hope you are able to be booking that new vacation soon!


----------



## michelleiada

10 days into ROFR process and waiting...


----------



## t0r0

t0r0 said:


> Hello everyone, long time 'lurker' here reporting in
> 
> Sent to ROFR today (8/7/12):
> 
> 150 OKW Feb UY, 140 banked '11 pts, 150 '12 pts, all pts going forward. $55/pt, seller pays MF + CC. Fidelity.



Got the bad news today. We were ROFR'd (8/17)


----------



## MickeyFan612

Emoneybug-Congrats....It's so much fun to book that first trip!!  Enjoy


----------



## MickeyFan612

t0r0 said:


> Got the bad news today. We were ROFR'd (8/17)



That stinks...Are you going to stick with OKW?  They seem to really want those back right now.  Good luck hunting another contract


----------



## t0r0

MickeyFan612 said:


> Thanks stinks...Are you going to stick with OKW?  They seem to really want those back right now.  Good luck hunting another contract



It really stinks. In Disney's view, we would have gotten two free vacations out of this, since the '11 points were banked and available and the '12 points were available for use. The seller paid MF up front and we weren't paying CC. Coupled with the fact that they have been grabbing OKW contracts like crazy and our per point offer was right at the threshold, the scales were not in our favor.

The main reason I like OKW is that every other year I'd like to try and book the 3BR villa, and I am not sure how quickly those are taken by home resort owners. I'd buy somewhere else, but I'm worried that there would be no availability 7 months out.


----------



## belias21

t0r0 said:


> Got the bad news today. We were ROFR'd (8/17)



Well... at least you didn't have to wait too long. Bummer though.


----------



## cz4ever

t0r0 said:
			
		

> t0r0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, long time 'lurker' here reporting in
> 
> Sent to ROFR today (8/7/12):
> 
> 150 OKW Feb UY, 140 banked '11 pts, 150 '12 pts, all pts going forward. $55/pt, seller pays MF + CC. Fidelity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the bad news today. We were ROFR'd (8/17)
Click to expand...


Dang, sorry to hear it.  I thought yours would be just above the threshold, since you "only" had (almost) two years banked and $55 is the upper threshold of where Disney has been ROFRing.  I wonder if its driven by particularly high demand for OKW direct (vis a vis SSR or VWL or BWV or AKL, all of which have cleared ROFR at similar price levels).  Or a desire to convert OKW over to the later end date over time.  Or what?

Good luck on getting the next contract.  If they're ROFR'ing contracts at that level, it seems pointless to keep doing their work for them.  Too bad they don't reward the buyer's who find them such great deals.


----------



## MickeyFan612

t0r0 said:


> It really stinks. In Disney's view, we would have gotten two free vacations out of this, since the '11 points were banked and available and the '12 points were available for use. The seller paid MF up front and we weren't paying CC. Coupled with the fact that they have been grabbing OKW contracts like crazy and our per point offer was right at the threshold, the scales were not in our favor.
> 
> The main reason I like OKW is that every other year I'd like to try and book the 3BR villa, and I am not sure how quickly those are taken by home resort owners. I'd buy somewhere else, but I'm worried that there would be no availability 7 months out.



I had a contract that was almost exactly like yours get taken back by Disney a couple of weeks ago.  It too was a Feb. use year....perhaps that use year is a desirable one right now.  My March one passed but I also paid $5 more /point for the contract.  We are talking about a 1100.00 difference between the two contracts.  Maybe Disney thought I should have paid 1.1k more or they really want Feb. use years  GL with your next endeavor!!


----------



## michelleiada

t0r0 said:
			
		

> Got the bad news today. We were ROFR'd (8/17)



Oh I'm so sorry!  My contract was submitted to Disney the same day as yours was so I guess I should be thankful...no news is good news.  Hang in there...don't give up!


----------



## txsoccermom

In the waiting game now....

Submitted to ROFR on 8/14

SSR, 120 pts (Sept UY), $57/pt, buyer pays closing, no mf

I am excited!!  This will be our 1st DVC venture, and I am sure we will get hit with "addonitus".  There were better deals out there for higher point pkgs, but for a small pkg like this, I think I did well considering they are going very fast and for asking price usually in the $60s/pt.

Here's wishing everyone who is waiting with me, for some pixie dust!


----------



## ercrbc

txsoccermom said:


> In the waiting game now....
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 8/14
> 
> SSR, 120 pts (Sept UY), $57/pt, buyer pays closing, no mf
> 
> I am excited!!  This will be our 1st DVC venture, and I am sure we will get hit with "addonitus".  There were better deals out there for higher point pkgs, but for a small pkg like this, I think I did well considering they are going very fast and for asking price usually in the $60s/pt.
> 
> Here's wishing everyone who is waiting with me, for some pixie dust!



This looks like a great deal! Good luck!!


----------



## DougEMG

txsoccermom said:


> In the waiting game now....
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 8/14
> 
> SSR, 120 pts (Sept UY), $57/pt, buyer pays closing, no mf
> 
> I am excited!!  This will be our 1st DVC venture, and I am sure we will get hit with "addonitus".  There were better deals out there for higher point pkgs, but for a small pkg like this, I think I did well considering they are going very fast and for asking price usually in the $60s/pt.
> 
> Here's wishing everyone who is waiting with me, for some pixie dust!



Nice one, congratulations.


----------



## DougEMG

t0r0 said:


> 150 OKW Feb UY, 140 banked '11 pts, 150 '12 pts, all pts going forward. $55/pt, seller pays MF + CC. Fidelity.
> 
> Got the bad news today. We were ROFR'd (8/17)



Bummer about that.

Disney is still managing to sell over 6,000 points a month at OKW, so those points need to come from somewhere.


----------



## nala1128

txsoccermom said:


> In the waiting game now....
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 8/14
> 
> SSR, 120 pts (Sept UY), $57/pt, buyer pays closing, no mf
> 
> I am excited!!  This will be our 1st DVC venture, and I am sure we will get hit with "addonitus".  There were better deals out there for higher point pkgs, but for a small pkg like this, I think I did well considering they are going very fast and for asking price usually in the $60s/pt.
> 
> Here's wishing everyone who is waiting with me, for some pixie dust!



Good Luck.. Our VWL contract was sent for ROFR almost 3 weeks ago so we are still waiting too. This is also our first venture with DVC and I feel like we should have done it a long time ago. Better late than never, right? I am already talking about adding on points so I guess I already have addonitis!!!! LOL! Here's hoping we all have some pixie dust thrown our way !!


----------



## gladdiola

Now that I've received my member # and have logged into the DVC member site I feel comfortable posting this.

6/4 Offer submitted
6/5 Offer accepted and sent to Disney for ROFR
7/3 Passed ROFR
7/11 Received closing docs
8/8 Closed
8/14 Received notification of tranfer of ownership
8/18 Received DVC Member # and Deed/Title Policy in the mail

230 OKW Feb UY 230 2012, 230 2013, 230 2014 $50/pt Buyer pays closing, split MF.

Now I'm ready to start the planning !


----------



## Poolrat

gladdiola said:


> Now that I've received my member # and have logged into the DVC member site I feel comfortable posting this.
> 
> 6/4 Offer submitted
> 6/5 Offer accepted and sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/3 Passed ROFR
> 7/11 Received closing docs
> 8/8 Closed
> 8/14 Received notification of tranfer of ownership
> 8/18 Received DVC Member # and Deed/Title Policy in the mail
> 
> 230 OKW Feb UY 230 2012, 230 2013, 230 2014 $50/pt Buyer pays closing, split MF.
> 
> Now I'm ready to start the planning !



Waht a great deal.   Especially in leiu of what has been snatched up lately.

I certainly understand the superstition of waiting until everything was done to post.  

I may or may not be doing the same thing.


----------



## maburke

Addonitis has hit me again!  I saw a VGC contract that I couldn't resist.  It went off for ROFR today:
VGC, 135 pts, March UY, all 2012 pts, 14 banked 2011 pts, $97, buyer pays closing and 2012 mfs.

In looking through what has passed in this thread, I thought about offering less, but since I haven't seen a March UY on any of the sites for over a year, I didn't want to take a chance.  At least I know there's very little chance of getting ROFR'd.

Meghan


----------



## belias21

gladdiola said:
			
		

> 230 OKW Feb UY 230 2012, 230 2013, 230 2014 $50/pt Buyer pays closing, split MF.



Agree with poolrat... That's a killer deal!

That one had ROFR written all over it!


----------



## fmer55

gladdiola said:


> Now that I've received my member # and have logged into the DVC member site I feel comfortable posting this.
> 
> 6/4 Offer submitted
> 6/5 Offer accepted and sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/3 Passed ROFR
> 7/11 Received closing docs
> 8/8 Closed
> 8/14 Received notification of tranfer of ownership
> 8/18 Received DVC Member # and Deed/Title Policy in the mail
> 
> 230 OKW Feb UY 230 2012, 230 2013, 230 2014 $50/pt Buyer pays closing, split MF.
> 
> Now I'm ready to start the planning !



50pp, nice getting that through


----------



## gladdiola

Thanks poolrat, belias21 & fmer55!  Feel lucky, it's my first DVC purchase, and hopefully my last.  I consider it quite a deal compared to what I paid to visit WDW this past spring break.  My kiddos are super happy we'll be returning in the not too distant future


----------



## gatorgirl02

gladdiola said:


> Now that I've received my member # and have logged into the DVC member site I feel comfortable posting this.
> 
> 6/4 Offer submitted
> 6/5 Offer accepted and sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/3 Passed ROFR
> 7/11 Received closing docs
> 8/8 Closed
> 8/14 Received notification of tranfer of ownership
> 8/18 Received DVC Member # and Deed/Title Policy in the mail
> 
> 230 OKW Feb UY 230 2012, 230 2013, 230 2014 $50/pt Buyer pays closing, split MF.
> 
> Now I'm ready to start the planning !



What a great deal, congrats and welcome home!


----------



## gatorgirl02

t0r0 said:


> Got the bad news today. We were ROFR'd (8/17)



That sucks, it really was a great deal. I'm sure Disney really wanted all those points, but whenever you have the seller paying closing costs, Disney REALLY seems to want it, b/c not only are they getting cheap points, but they don't have to bother with other costs...


----------



## GOOFY D

gatorgirl02 said:


> That sucks, it really was a great deal. I'm sure Disney really wanted all those points, but whenever you have the seller paying closing costs, Disney REALLY seems to want it, b/c not only are they getting cheap points, but they don't have to bother with other costs...



I would think those other costs are so nominal to Disney that they do not make or break their decision.


----------



## MickeyFan612

gladdiola said:


> Now that I've received my member # and have logged into the DVC member site I feel comfortable posting this.
> 
> 6/4 Offer submitted
> 6/5 Offer accepted and sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/3 Passed ROFR
> 7/11 Received closing docs
> 8/8 Closed
> 8/14 Received notification of tranfer of ownership
> 8/18 Received DVC Member # and Deed/Title Policy in the mail
> 
> 230 OKW Feb UY 230 2012, 230 2013, 230 2014 $50/pt Buyer pays closing, split MF.
> 
> Now I'm ready to start the planning !



Nice to see they are not buying back all the OKW  Enjoy your second home!!!


----------



## Poolrat

I have been sitting on this one long enough. 



BCV Oct UY   150   Fidelity - not sure what asking was somewhere between$65 and $75 
7/17 Called Rachel at Fidelity for an offer 
7/19 called again got Sharon - had seller acceptance in minutes
7/20 Papers email, signed and returned
7/24 Papers from seller return SENT TO ROFR
8/21 Notice that ROFR was WAIVED 

Purchase price $60.00pp   NO MF - 2012 and buyer pays Closing

0 - 2011   0 -2012   150- 2013   probably the only reason it passed.  There was another loaded 160 , same use year that sold for $63. Rachel did not get back to me fast enough on that one.


----------



## Joey7295

Poolrat said:
			
		

> I have been sitting on this one long enough.
> 
> BCV Oct UY   150   Fidelity - not sure what asking was somewhere between$65 and $75
> 7/17 Called Rachel at Fidelity for an offer
> 7/19 called again got Sharon - had seller acceptance in minutes
> 7/20 Papers email, signed and returned
> 7/24 Papers from seller return SENT TO ROFR
> 8/21 Notice that ROFR was WAIVED
> 
> Purchase price $60.00pp



Wow, nice one.  How many points are available?


----------



## Poolrat

Joey7295 said:


> Wow, nice one.  How many points are available?



I know in my excitement I forgot something.  Probably the ONLY reason it passed 
0 2011,2012 and 150 2013   So I have to wait ( or borrow) but hey no MF for 2012


----------



## cz4ever

Poolrat said:


> I have been sitting on this one long enough.
> 
> BCV Oct UY   150   Fidelity - not sure what asking was somewhere between$65 and $75
> 7/17 Called Rachel at Fidelity for an offer
> 7/19 called again got Sharon - had seller acceptance in minutes
> 7/20 Papers email, signed and returned
> 7/24 Papers from seller return SENT TO ROFR
> 8/21 Notice that ROFR was WAIVED
> 
> Purchase price $60.00pp   NO MF - 2012 and buyer pays Closing
> 
> 0 - 2011   0 -2012   150- 2013   probably the only reason it passed.  There was another loaded 160 , same use year that sold for $63. Rachel did not get back to me fast enough on that one.



Congratulations!  I was starting to wonder whether we'd get any ROFR updates on ROFR Tuesday this week!


----------



## nala1128

cz4ever said:


> Congratulations!  I was starting to wonder whether we'd get any ROFR updates on ROFR Tuesday this week!



My contract went to disney for ROFR on July 30th... was hoping to hear today as is seems like the average lately has been around 3 weeks... so far haven't heard anything. It is a VWL contract which seem to be getting through... fingers crossed. Hoping for good news by next Tuesday


----------



## Poolrat

nala1128 said:


> My contract went to disney for ROFR on July 30th... was hoping to hear today as is seems like the average lately has been around 3 weeks... so far haven't heard anything. It is a VWL contract which seem to be getting through... fingers crossed. Hoping for good news by next Tuesday



I really thought I would hear last Tuesday but Disney wanted me to almost wait the whole 30 days.  

I got my email at 9:24 this morning.


----------



## nala1128

Poolrat said:


> I really thought I would hear last Tuesday but Disney wanted me to almost wait the whole 30 days.
> 
> I got my email at 9:24 this morning.



Congratulations!!!!  I guess I'll be sweating it out a little more.   I don't mind as long as we pass!!


----------



## Poolrat

nala1128 said:


> Congratulations!!!!  I guess I'll be sweating it out a little more.   I don't mind as long as we pass!!



The longer the wait the better the news.


----------



## DannysMom

Poolrat said:
			
		

> I have been sitting on this one long enough.
> 
> BCV Oct UY   150   Fidelity - not sure what asking was somewhere between$65 and $75
> 7/17 Called Rachel at Fidelity for an offer
> 7/19 called again got Sharon - had seller acceptance in minutes
> 7/20 Papers email, signed and returned
> 7/24 Papers from seller return SENT TO ROFR
> 8/21 Notice that ROFR was WAIVED
> 
> Purchase price $60.00pp   NO MF - 2012 and buyer pays Closing
> 
> 0 - 2011   0 -2012   150- 2013   probably the only reason it passed.  There was another loaded 160 , same use year that sold for $63. Rachel did not get back to me fast enough on that one.



Nice deal. . I think you are right, if there were 2012 points it would have probably been taken. I was happy with my $65/pp BCV purchase, more so once I saw Disney had ROFR'd contracts at $65/pp.


----------



## Poolrat

DannysMom said:


> Nice deal. . I think you are right, if there were 2012 points it would have probably been taken. I was happy with my $65/pp BCV purchase, more so once I saw Disney had ROFR'd contracts at $65/pp.



I was going to offer $63 on the loaded 160 which coincidentally is what it sold for and being this one had no 2012 point I went low expecting a counter offer of having seller assume closing.  I was prepared to go up to $63 but it was sold at $60.  
I had been looking at closing prices pp but after it went to ROFR I saw the ROFRed BCV and began to worry.   I was right on the bubble.

It was meant to be I guess.  My first BCV I paid $82 a year ago.  Even then that was good.


----------



## lynngirl

We made it thru...
Purchased in at Animal Kingdom 160 pts, $65.62p/p  (160pts banked) fidelity, sharon. submitted 7/28   approved 8/21.
seller pays closing and 2012 mf.


----------



## lions1995

Got the good news today - Disney waived ROFR:

160 AKL(DEC), $62.5/pt, 160 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 pts banked, 160 2012 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/4 mf sller pays 3/4 (sub 8/25) - Fidelity - Was sent to Disney 7/25.


----------



## belias21

nala1128 said:


> My contract went to disney for ROFR on *July 30th*... was hoping to hear today as is seems like the average lately has been around 3 weeks... so far haven't heard anything. It is a VWL contract which seem to be getting through... fingers crossed. Hoping for good news by next Tuesday



Mine went out on the same day and I haven't heard back yet, so you're not alone. At least we know we're in the final stretch now...


----------



## DougEMG

lynngirl said:


> We made it thru...
> Purchased in at Animal Kingdom 160 pts, $65.62p/p  (160pts banked) fidelity, sharon. submitted 7/28   approved 8/21.
> seller pays closing and 2012 mf.



Congratulations.


----------



## DougEMG

lions1995 said:


> Got the good news today - Disney waived ROFR:
> 
> 160 AKL(DEC), $62.5/pt, 160 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 pts banked, 160 2012 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/4 mf sller pays 3/4 (sub 8/25) - Fidelity - Was sent to Disney 7/25.



Nice deal, congratulations.


----------



## 2binak

We made it through ROFR!!!!

7/19 - received contract agreement
7/24 - sent contract & deposit to TSS
7/24 - contract sent to Disney for ROFR
8/21 - received notice that Disney waived ROFR 

BWV - 100 pts @ $64/point.  All 2011, 2012 & 2013 points included.  Buyer pays closing & MF.


----------



## lions1995

DougEMG said:


> Nice deal, congratulations.



Thanks Doug. I was not really planning on adding on until next year, I was just doing some fishing. But I got a case of addonitis and you know where it goes from there. I am done looking (for now).


----------



## jekjones1558

2binak said:


> We made it through ROFR!!!!
> 
> 7/19 - received contract agreement
> 7/24 - sent contract & deposit to TSS
> 7/24 - contract sent to Disney for ROFR
> 8/21 - received notice that Disney waived ROFR
> 
> BWV - 100 pts @ $64/point.  All 2011, 2012 & 2013 points included.  Buyer pays closing & MF.



You got a great deal, Neighbor!  Congrats!


----------



## cz4ever

lynngirl said:


> We made it thru...
> Purchased in at Animal Kingdom 160 pts, $65.62p/p  (160pts banked) fidelity, sharon. submitted 7/28   approved 8/21.
> seller pays closing and 2012 mf.



CON-



lions1995 said:


> Got the good news today - Disney waived ROFR:
> 
> 160 AKL(DEC), $62.5/pt, 160 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 pts banked, 160 2012 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/4 mf sller pays 3/4 (sub 8/25) - Fidelity - Was sent to Disney 7/25.



-GRAT-



2binak said:


> We made it through ROFR!!!!
> 
> 7/19 - received contract agreement
> 7/24 - sent contract & deposit to TSS
> 7/24 - contract sent to Disney for ROFR
> 8/21 - received notice that Disney waived ROFR
> 
> BWV - 100 pts @ $64/point.  All 2011, 2012 & 2013 points included.  Buyer pays closing & MF.



-ULATIONS!  Glad to see a pack get through!  And now I know what those loaded AKL contracts that Fidelity had sold for.  Good prices... and good luck using/moving those points before December!  

No word on mine... thought they went in July 27th, in which case this was the last Tuesday before 30 days, but maybe it slipped a bit.  Tick tick tick...


----------



## srberubenh

srberubenh-------- 170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing and 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)

We are already members at SSR, but wanted the 11 mo. window at BLT.  I actually thought we would only buy in with 50 points to become members; but ended up buying a loaded contract with 200 points at SSR in 2010.  With this BLT contract, we will have 370!!  This is really addicting!!


----------



## cz4ever

srberubenh said:


> srberubenh-------- 170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing and 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)
> 
> We are already members at SSR, but wanted the 11 mo. window at BLT.  I actually thought we would only buy in with 50 points to become members; but ended up buying a loaded contract with 200 points at SSR in 2010.  With this BLT contract, we will have 370!!  This is really addicting!!



That's a phenomenal deal for BLT.  Congratulations!


----------



## 2binak

jekjones1558 said:


> You got a great deal, Neighbor!  Congrats!



Thanks Neighbor!  



cz4ever said:


> CON-
> 
> -GRAT-
> 
> -ULATIONS!  Glad to see a pack get through!  And now I know what those loaded AKL contracts that Fidelity had sold for.  Good prices... and good luck using/moving those points before December!
> 
> No word on mine... thought they went in July 27th, in which case this was the last Tuesday before 30 days, but maybe it slipped a bit.  Tick tick tick...



Thank you!!!!  Good luck with your contract!

We already own 160 pts. at SSR and were looking for an add on at BWV since last Fall, after our 1st BWV stay.  We're so excited to now be BWV owners!!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl02

srberubenh said:


> srberubenh-------- 170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing and 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)
> 
> We are already members at SSR, but wanted the 11 mo. window at BLT.  I actually thought we would only buy in with 50 points to become members; but ended up buying a loaded contract with 200 points at SSR in 2010.  With this BLT contract, we will have 370!!  This is really addicting!!



That is a KILLER deal, congrats


----------



## gatorgirl02

lions1995 said:


> Got the good news today - Disney waived ROFR:
> 
> 160 AKL(DEC), $62.5/pt, 160 2010 pts banked, 160 2011 pts banked, 160 2012 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/4 mf sller pays 3/4 (sub 8/25) - Fidelity - Was sent to Disney 7/25.



Lions - Super sweet deal, congrats on getting through!


----------



## MickeyFan612

srberubenh said:


> srberubenh-------- 170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing and 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)
> 
> We are already members at SSR, but wanted the 11 mo. window at BLT.  I actually thought we would only buy in with 50 points to become members; but ended up buying a loaded contract with 200 points at SSR in 2010.  With this BLT contract, we will have 370!!  This is really addicting!!



Nice Contract!!  Love BLT...that's such a great price!!  Maybe in a few years I can trade up Congrats to lynngirl and lions1995 on passing those awesome AKV contracts!!


----------



## michelleiada

2 weeks and waiting


----------



## t0r0

OK, here we go again, sent to ROFR today (8/22/2012):

150 OKW Dec UY, 150 banked '11 pts, all pts going forward. $58/pt, seller pays MF, buyer pays CC. Fidelity. 

We decided to bump up our offer a little bit, plus pay the CC ourselves, to try and confuse the monkey...


----------



## moobar25

Three weeks and waitin - was wishing for an answer yesterday.


----------



## 333disneymom

Thank you so much for this wonderful thread. I am a current DVC owner looking to buy resale. The information and advice on here is great. I checked daily and based on information I read here, I was able to decide on a price that I was willing to pay, and a buyer was willing to accept. Just sent our paperwork to ROFR for a 150 point SSR contract.  I'll post more details later. Thanks again.


----------



## cz4ever

t0r0 said:


> OK, here we go again, sent to ROFR today (8/22/2012):
> 
> 150 OKW Dec UY, 150 banked '11 pts, all pts going forward. $58/pt, seller pays MF, buyer pays CC. Fidelity.
> 
> We decided to bump up our offer a little bit, plus pay the CC ourselves, to try and confuse the monkey...



Congrats and good luck!  If that offer does not pass ROFR (no 2010 points, $58), then we really do need to just give up on OKW for a while.  



333disneymom said:


> Thank you so much for this wonderful thread. I am a current DVC owner looking to buy resale. The information and advice on here is great. I checked daily and based on information I read here, I was able to decide on a price that I was willing to pay, and a buyer was willing to accept. Just sent our paperwork to ROFR for a 150 point SSR contract.  I'll post more details later. Thanks again.



Addonitis strikes again!  Mwahaha.  Good luck!


----------



## Cottun

We just submitted our first contract to Disney for ROFR on 8/21/12.  We are very excited, yet nervous at the same time.  I know there is not really a way to know, but how do our chances look? 

BWV 30 points @ $69pp with October UY, 30 pts 2011, 30 pts 2012, and 30 pts 2013.  Buyer pays MF and CC. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## fmer55

From Fidelity......

Disney's Old Key West (Extended) $161,759.00 230 $703.30 June 12-230, 13-230, 14-230, 15-230 

Think they are willing to negotiate?

If not do you think it will pass?


----------



## DannysMom

fmer55 said:
			
		

> From Fidelity......
> 
> Disney's Old Key West (Extended) $161,759.00 230 $703.30 June 12-230, 13-230, 14-230, 15-230
> 
> Think they are willing to negotiate?
> 
> If not do you think it will pass?



That has just GOT to be a wrong decimal point on somebody's part. I hope. I am guessing (hoping) that they are looking for $70.33/PP. 

Gotta be.  Right?


----------



## belias21

fmer55 said:


> From Fidelity......
> 
> Disney's Old Key West (Extended) $161,759.00 230 $703.30 June 12-230, 13-230, 14-230, 15-230
> 
> Think they are willing to negotiate?
> 
> If not do you think it will pass?



Them points are GOLD, I tell ya!


----------



## Firepath

Firepath said:


> Just got confirmation that our contract was sent for ROFR on 8-13:
> 
> OKW - 2042; 220 pts, Sept UY.   2012 - 140 pts. plus 166 banked from 2011,
> 2013 -220; $55/pt, Buyer pays closing; Seller pays MF.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



We got the bad news today. We were ROFR'd


----------



## zeferjen

I am starting to think that Disney is doing an experiment on these okw rofr. I wonder if they are trying to see how high they can swing the price in the resale market?


----------



## MickeyFan612

fmer55 said:


> From Fidelity......
> 
> Disney's Old Key West (Extended) $161,759.00 230 $703.30 June 12-230, 13-230, 14-230, 15-230
> 
> Think they are willing to negotiate?
> 
> If not do you think it will pass?



Haha....I saw that listing a couple of weeks ago.  You'd think it'd be corrected by now...  Possibly a divorcing couple.... Lol


----------



## MickeyFan612

t0r0 said:


> OK, here we go again, sent to ROFR today (8/22/2012):
> 
> 150 OKW Dec UY, 150 banked '11 pts, all pts going forward. $58/pt, seller pays MF, buyer pays CC. Fidelity.
> 
> We decided to bump up our offer a little bit, plus pay the CC ourselves, to try and confuse the monkey...



Good luck....still a nice price.  You are not alone...I paid a little more to get mine through too. Worked out cause my sellers wanted more. Win win)


----------



## t0r0

Firepath said:


> We got the bad news today. We were ROFR'd



Looks familiar 

They got you a little over a week from submission date as well...they really want those OKW contracts...


----------



## pathways25

I would like to offer a huge thank you to all the folks that are posting and summarizing ROFR data and timelines!  It's been a huge help in figuring out where the market is and what a good sale price should be.

I'm delighted to report that we passed on our first attempt to buy DVC.  I can't wait to use our new points!

300 BCV (Apr) $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)


----------



## lions1995

pathways25 said:


> 300 BCV (Apr) $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)



Great Job! Awesome Deal!! Welcome Home! Now start planning


----------



## ace21

Thanks to all for the great info on this board!  Fingers are crossed on this:

250 points, OKW, Sep UY, $52 per point, listed at $60, 250 points for 2012, we paid closing and fees on the 2012 points. (Rachel @ Fidelity)


----------



## T Morrows Child

pathways25 said:


> I'm delighted to report that we passed on our first attempt to buy DVC.  I can't wait to use our new points!
> 
> 300 BCV (Apr) $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)



Terrific deal, congratulations!


----------



## DannysMom

pathways25 said:


> I would like to offer a huge thank you to all the folks that are posting and summarizing ROFR data and timelines!  It's been a huge help in figuring out where the market is and what a good sale price should be.
> 
> I'm delighted to report that we passed on our first attempt to buy DVC.  I can't wait to use our new points!
> 
> 300 BCV (Apr) $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)



Great deal for BCV points!  Congrats on getting past ROFR!


----------



## DannysMom

ace21 said:


> Thanks to all for the great info on this board!  Fingers are crossed on this:
> 
> 250 points, OKW, Sep UY, $52 per point, listed at $60, 250 points for 2012, we paid closing and fees on the 2012 points. (Rachel @ Fidelity)



Good luck w/ ROFR.  They seem to have been grabbing a lot of OKW points lately...... all I can offer are a few monkey distracting bannanas


----------



## belias21

ace21 said:


> Thanks to all for the great info on this board!  Fingers are crossed on this:
> 
> 250 points, OKW, Sep UY, $52 per point, listed at $60, 250 points for 2012, we paid closing and fees on the 2012 points. (Rachel @ Fidelity)



Good luck - I'm afraid you might need it... 

Any 2011 points on that? If not, you may be in better shape (although Sep 2012 is only a couple days away...)


----------



## Poolrat

pathways25 said:


> I would like to offer a huge thank you to all the folks that are posting and summarizing ROFR data and timelines!  It's been a huge help in figuring out where the market is and what a good sale price should be.
> 
> I'm delighted to report that we passed on our first attempt to buy DVC.  I can't wait to use our new points!
> 
> 300 BCV (Apr) $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)



WOW    Congrats.   I know I was nervous at $60pp.


----------



## MickeyFan612

pathways25 said:


> I would like to offer a huge thank you to all the folks that are posting and summarizing ROFR data and timelines!  It's been a huge help in figuring out where the market is and what a good sale price should be.
> 
> I'm delighted to report that we passed on our first attempt to buy DVC.  I can't wait to use our new points!
> 
> 300 BCV (Apr) $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)



That's a fantastic deal....I found a BCV contract today that I just had to make an offer on...supposed to find out next Monday if they accept and if so I will post details.  It has a few more available points but I am not going to be able to get it for $59 a point.  Job Well Done!  Congrats!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

ace21 said:


> Thanks to all for the great info on this board!  Fingers are crossed on this:
> 
> 250 points, OKW, Sep UY, $52 per point, listed at $60, 250 points for 2012, we paid closing and fees on the 2012 points. (Rachel @ Fidelity)



Good Luck to you...nice price/pt and since it doesn't have any 2011 points  and you paid the 2012 maint. fees there is a good chance it will pass


----------



## ace21

belias21 said:


> Good luck - I'm afraid you might need it...
> 
> Any 2011 points on that? If not, you may be in better shape (although Sep 2012 is only a couple days away...)



The current owner is using up the 2011 points in early October. Hopefully this will confuse the monkey!


----------



## ace21

DannysMom said:


> Good luck w/ ROFR.  They seem to have been grabbing a lot of OKW points lately...... all I can offer are a few monkey distracting bannanas



Thanks for the monkeys!!!


----------



## icypsycho

Friends,

Struck a deal for approx 200 points at SSR for 55 a point where I pay all MF and closing. Wanted to get your thoughts on ROFR. I think I struck a good deal, was wondering what you guys think?


----------



## a742246

icypsycho said:


> Friends,
> 
> Struck a deal for approx 200 points at SSR for 55 a point where I pay all MF and closing. Wanted to get your thoughts on ROFR. I think I struck a good deal, was wondering what you guys think?



That is a good deal, hope everything goes well with your purchase.


----------



## nolanboys

icypsycho said:


> Friends,
> 
> Struck a deal for approx 200 points at SSR for 55 a point where I pay all MF and closing. Wanted to get your thoughts on ROFR. I think I struck a good deal, was wondering what you guys think?



Sounds good to me. We payed 68 a pt for 200 pts, with 184 banked points 4 years ago. No complaints though, as we have had 3 great trips already! Congrats!


----------



## michelleiada

pathways25 said:
			
		

> I would like to offer a huge thank you to all the folks that are posting and summarizing ROFR data and timelines!  It's been a huge help in figuring out where the market is and what a good sale price should be.
> 
> I'm delighted to report that we passed on our first attempt to buy DVC.  I can't wait to use our new points!
> 
> 300 BCV (Apr) $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)



Wow...you got a GREAT price.  I'm paying $68 pp for 250 BCV (March). 81 11', all 12' and all 13' points.  Buyer pays closing and half mf.  Now I wish I bid a bit lower.  Oh well...still VERY HAPPY to become a DVC member.


----------



## disneydiva58

Just got off my cruise And received news back that  our contract has passed !!!
OKW 190 Pts, dec use year, all 2011 banked points , all points forward. 
$53 per point buyer pays mf. 

Good luck to all still waiting!


----------



## fmer55

disneydiva58 said:


> Just got off my cruise And received news back that  our contract has passed !!!
> OKW 190 Pts, dec use year, all 2011 banked points , all points forward.
> $53 per point buyer pays mf.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting!



Congrats!!!


----------



## belias21

disneydiva58 said:


> Just got off my cruise And received news back that  our contract has passed !!!
> OKW 190 Pts, dec use year, all 2011 banked points , all points forward.
> $53 per point buyer pays mf.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting!



WOW! That definitely breaks the trend on OKW ROFR's. With that low of a per point price and all banked points, that one was ripe for the monkey's pickin'...

Congrats!


----------



## ace21

disneydiva58 said:


> Just got off my cruise And received news back that  our contract has passed !!!
> OKW 190 Pts, dec use year, all 2011 banked points , all points forward.
> $53 per point buyer pays mf.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting!



Congratulations & WELCOME HOME 

I hope that the monkey is still in a giving mood!


----------



## Firepath

disneydiva58 said:


> Just got off my cruise And received news back that  our contract has passed !!!
> OKW 190 Pts, dec use year, all 2011 banked points , all points forward.
> $53 per point buyer pays mf.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting!



Congratulations - enjoy those points! Thank you for giving me an idea for a new plan on bidding for OKW! I hope DH agrees. First, I'll book a cruise......


----------



## DougEMG

disneydiva58 said:


> Just got off my cruise And received news back that  our contract has passed !!!
> OKW 190 Pts, dec use year, all 2011 banked points , all points forward.
> $53 per point buyer pays mf.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting!



Lucky you, congratulations.


----------



## icypsycho

a742246 said:


> That is a good deal, hope everything goes well with your purchase.





nolanboys said:


> Sounds good to me. We payed 68 a pt for 200 pts, with 184 banked points 4 years ago. No complaints though, as we have had 3 great trips already! Congrats!



So what are my chances of having a sleepy monkey on this one? I don't think theyre really after SSR contracts, but I'm still worried that I got too good of a deal at 55 a point.


----------



## Joey7295

icypsycho said:
			
		

> So what are my chances of having a sleepy monkey on this one? I don't think theyre really after SSR contracts, but I'm still worried that I got too good of a deal at 55 a point.



I think you have a very good chance.  How many points are available?


----------



## DougEMG

icypsycho said:


> So what are my chances of having a sleepy monkey on this one? I don't think theyre really after SSR contracts, but I'm still worried that I got too good of a deal at 55 a point.



I'd save your chance of passing is 99%, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## icypsycho

Joey7295 said:


> I think you have a very good chance.  How many points are available?




Its a 210 point contract. Almost 100% of 2012 points available. I think theres approx 20 2011 points that will expire unfortunately. I imagine it would be hard to find someone to take them. 




DougEMG said:


> I'd save your chance of passing is 99%, so I wouldn't worry.



Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## 333disneymom

icypsycho said:
			
		

> So what are my chances of having a sleepy monkey on this one? I don't think theyre really after SSR contracts, but I'm still worried that I got too good of a deal at 55 a point.



I haven't seen any SSR contracts taken by Disney in ROFR lately. Keeping my fingers crossed for our SSR 150 point contract, which we got for $50 per point. Hopefully we will both have good news in about 3 weeks.


----------



## belias21

On day 28 (29 if you count the day it was submitted)... C'mon Disney - why you gotta drag me to the end??


----------



## nala1128

belias21 said:


> On day 28 (29 if you count the day it was submitted)... C'mon Disney - why you gotta drag me to the end??



I thought I was the only one still sweatin it out... ours went in on 7/30.... still nothing!!!! So many recent ones have taken less than this... I agree with you... C'mon Disney!!!


----------



## moobar25

nala1128 said:


> I thought I was the only one still sweatin it out... ours went in on 7/30.... still nothing!!!! So many recent ones have taken less than this... I agree with you... C'mon Disney!!!



I'm in the same boat! Maybe today or tomorrow will be the magic day!


----------



## Joey7295

VB 150 pts June UY 

$35/pt, buyer pays 3 months MFs, buyer and seller split closing

June 12 - 300 pts (150 banked), 13 - 150 pts

Submitted to ROFR on 8/15


----------



## GOOFY D

nala1128 said:


> I thought I was the only one still sweatin it out... ours went in on 7/30.... still nothing!!!! So many recent ones have taken less than this... I agree with you... C'mon Disney!!!



Yeah, I am on day 27 right now and waiting...


----------



## havertown

SSR 150 pts Apr UY

$53/pt, seller pays MFs, buyer pays closing

April 12 - 92 pts, 13 - 150 pts

Submitted to ROFR on 08/27/2012


----------



## icypsycho

333disneymom said:


> I haven't seen any SSR contracts taken by Disney in ROFR lately. Keeping my fingers crossed for our SSR 150 point contract, which we got for $50 per point. Hopefully we will both have good news in about 3 weeks.



Wow thats a phenomenal deal. How did you pull that one off?



belias21 said:


> On day 28 (29 if you count the day it was submitted)... C'mon Disney - why you gotta drag me to the end??



I thought you WANT them to be quiet for all 30 days?


----------



## belias21

icypsycho said:


> I thought you WANT them to be quiet for all 30 days?



True... but my recent analysis (http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45827474&postcount=3396) shows that you're statistically "in the clear" after day 22.


----------



## SamSam

Joey7295 said:


> VB 150 pts June UY
> 
> $35/pt, buyer pays 3 months MFs, buyer and seller split closing
> 
> June 12 - 300 pts (150 banked), 13 - 150 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 8/15



$35 a point!  I'm thinking this must be a typo.   Still wishing you luck in passing.


----------



## cz4ever

SamSam said:


> $35 a point!  I'm thinking this must be a typo.   Still wishing you luck in passing.



It's VB -- $35/point is not out of line for there.  It's a good deal, especially since it's loaded with two UY's of points, but $35 for VB is not at all unusual given what's been reported on this thread.


----------



## michelleiada

I'm on day 20 and waiting...


----------



## MickeyFan612

Joey7295 said:


> VB 150 pts June UY
> 
> $35/pt, buyer pays 3 months MFs, buyer and seller split closing
> 
> June 12 - 300 pts (150 banked), 13 - 150 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 8/15



Nice deal Joey...Good Luck to you!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

michelleiada said:


> I'm on day 20 and waiting...



Maybe tomorrow will be your day  GL


----------



## 333disneymom

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> VB 150 pts June UY
> 
> $35/pt, buyer pays 3 months MFs, buyer and seller split closing
> 
> June 12 - 300 pts (150 banked), 13 - 150 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 8/15



Great deal!



			
				icypsycho said:
			
		

> Wow thats a phenomenal deal. How did you pull that one off?



Thanks. We waited patiently and made lots of offers that were rejected before this one.



			
				michelleiada said:
			
		

> I'm on day 20 and waiting...



Hope you hear news soon.


----------



## SamSam

cz4ever said:


> It's VB -- $35/point is not out of line for there.  It's a good deal, especially since it's loaded with two UY's of points, but $35 for VB is not at all unusual given what's been reported on this thread.



I've never been interested in VB so I haven't followed the price point for it. Interesting to know.


----------



## GOOFY D

Just notified that we passed ROFR on our first DVC contract!  170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, buyer/seller split 2012 mf pro rata (sub 7/31, passed 8/28)


----------



## nala1128

GOOFY D said:


> Just notified that we passed ROFR on our first DVC contract!  170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, buyer/seller split 2012 mf pro rata (sub 7/31, passed 8/28)



Congrats to you!!! Hopefully the rest of us waiting will have good news to share soon too!


----------



## moobar25

So annoyed!!! It's 30 days and still nothing. So I just called Sharon at Fidelity to inquire and she still doesn't have an answer. What the F! She tells me that she got a batch this morning but she has to make some phone calls to see about mine. The I ask how come it's taking so long...since some people hear at 3 weeks or less. She said NO, with Fidelity it's ALWAYS 30 days. Am I crazy or what? Have all Fidelity contracts taken 30 days or more?

Goofy congrats to you!


----------



## glvsav37

passed FRoR today

1st contract 
OKW 230 base points $55/pp 
144pts banked (from '12)
Oct UY 
seller pays 1/2 closing

Went through Fidelity w. Rachel. Pretty easy so far as it was the first one we made an offer on. We just saw it on line and called up to make and offer
Took pretty much the full 30 days.

and  to my wife who is a lurker 

very excited!


----------



## nala1128

moobar25 said:


> So annoyed!!! It's 30 days and still nothing. So I just called Sharon at Fidelity to inquire and she still doesn't have an answer. What the F! She tells me that she got a batch this morning but she has to make some phone calls to see about mine. The I ask how come it's taking so long...since some people hear at 3 weeks or less. She said NO, with Fidelity it's ALWAYS 30 days. Am I crazy or what? Have all Fidelity contracts taken 30 days or more?
> 
> Goofy congrats to you!




We are not using Fidelity, however ours went in on 7/30 and I just called the office of our agent. They said that they usually have info by now and that they are going to look into it and get back to me. They said that they usually get all the ROFR notices on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.. 

I like your sentiment... What the F? Maybe Disney wants to see how patient us New Yorkers really are


----------



## gatorgirl02

GOOFY D said:


> Just notified that we passed ROFR on our first DVC contract!  170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, buyer/seller split 2012 mf pro rata (sub 7/31, passed 8/28)



Goofy - Great deal, Congrats!


----------



## nala1128

Just got the email finally!!!!
We passed ROFR... VWL 230 points..,$58.00 per point, June UY.. 190 points from 2012. Buyer pays closing!!!!
Our first dvc contract... So excited!!! Now the wait to close and get in the system starts!


----------



## okw2012

Passed ROFR today. Contract was sent to Disney on August 2nd.

okw2012-------230 HHI (Apr) $50, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/02, passed 8/28)


----------



## glvsav37

nala1128 said:


> We are not using Fidelity, however ours went in on 7/30 and I just called the office of our agent. They said that they usually have info by now and that they are going to look into it and get back to me. They said that they usually get all the ROFR notices on Tuesdays and Wednesdays..
> 
> I like your sentiment... What the F? Maybe Disney wants to see how patient us New Yorkers really are



Hey Nala.....2 LI'ers passed today then. I guess they didn't want to see what a bunch of p-ssed off NY'er can do.  Congrats to you

Selden (Suffolk County) here...how about you?


----------



## DougEMG

GOOFY D said:


> Just notified that we passed ROFR on our first DVC contract!  170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, buyer/seller split 2012 mf pro rata (sub 7/31, passed 8/28)



Congradulations, that's a nice deal for BLT


----------



## DougEMG

glvsav37 said:


> passed FRoR today
> 
> 1st contract
> OKW 230 base points $55/pp
> 144pts banked (from '12)
> Oct UY
> seller pays 1/2 closing
> 
> Went through Fidelity w. Rachel. Pretty easy so far as it was the first one we made an offer on. We just saw it on line and called up to make and offer
> Took pretty much the full 30 days.
> 
> and  to my wife who is a lurker
> 
> very excited!



Congradulations on getting a OKW contract through ROFR.


----------



## DougEMG

moobar25 said:


> So annoyed!!! It's 30 days and still nothing. So I just called Sharon at Fidelity to inquire and she still doesn't have an answer. What the F! She tells me that she got a batch this morning but she has to make some phone calls to see about mine. The I ask how come it's taking so long...since some people hear at 3 weeks or less. She said NO, with Fidelity it's ALWAYS 30 days. Am I crazy or what? Have all Fidelity contracts taken 30 days or more?
> 
> Goofy congrats to you!



It's nearly always in Disney's best interest to take the full 30 days.  While they are sitting on your contract a buyer could come along and want the resort you are trying to buy, so instead of you getting it, Disney scoops it up and sells it to the direct purchaser.  Now resorts were Disney has a lot of points such as AKV, Aluani, and probably SSR they don't need to buy any points with ROFR so those contracts probably go through as fast as they can process the paper work.

Sharon is really great though, so I'm sure she'll track down what the status of your contract is.  Good luck.


----------



## 2binak

Congrats to all who passed today!!!!!


----------



## nala1128

glvsav37 said:
			
		

> Hey Nala.....2 LI'ers passed today then. I guess they didn't want to see what a bunch of p-ssed off NY'er can do.  Congrats to you
> 
> Selden (Suffolk County) here...how about you?



East meadow.. Nassau county.. Congrats & welcome home neighbor!!!


----------



## moobar25

nala1128 said:


> We are not using Fidelity, however ours went in on 7/30 and I just called the office of our agent. They said that they usually have info by now and that they are going to look into it and get back to me. They said that they usually get all the ROFR notices on Tuesdays and Wednesdays..
> 
> I like your sentiment... What the F? Maybe Disney wants to see how patient us New Yorkers really are



NY-ers Unite! Westchester County, Yonkers, here.
Just got a phone call from Sharon - we passed...as I expected. BWV 50 (Mar UY) 18 for '12 & 50 thereafter $68pp, buyer pays cc & mf. This is our first contract too - now lets see how long till we close & get our membership. We're going down Sept 30th and hoping to get our APs so we can fit 3 trips. Sharon said she'll try to expedite this if possible. I need some pixie dust! 

Oh yeah timeline:
Found listing & made offer & accepted 7/26
Signed contract by both (S&B) 7/30
Submitted to Disney for ROFR 7/31
ROFR waived 8/28


----------



## moobar25

DougEMG said:


> It's nearly always in Disney's best interest to take the full 30 days.  While they are sitting on your contract a buyer could come along and want the resort you are trying to buy, so instead of you getting it, Disney scoops it up and sells it to the direct purchaser.  Now resorts were Disney has a lot of points such as AKV, Aluani, and probably SSR they don't need to buy any points with ROFR so those contracts probably go through as fast as they can process the paper work.
> 
> Sharon is really great though, so I'm sure she'll track down what the status of your contract is.  Good luck.



Thanks, it's just frustrating waiting all this time just want to get this over with.


----------



## ljhayes

ljhayes said:


> We went to ROFR today.  SSR, 110 points, Oct UY, $66 per point, all 2012 pts, seller pays closing and 2012 MF.  Keeping fingers crossed



Found out today we passed!  We were originally submitted 8/1, but apparently they didn't include the paperwork from both sellers so we were resubmitted 8/8.  Not sure what you want to do with that for your wait time calculations


----------



## DannysMom

Congrats to all those that found out that they passed today!


----------



## belias21

WAIVED!! Just got the email a little while ago. This is our first contract and we're stoked!!

OKW42 - 100pts @ $54. August UY. No '12 pts and 100 '13 pts.


----------



## jplusm

jplusm said:


> Submitted for ROFR
> 
> OKW - 2042. 269 pts Sept UY. No '12 points, All '13 points. 49$
> 
> Buyer pays closing costs. 2012 MF already paid by seller.



Got word today that we passed! 

We were informed when we inquired about the listing that this was a bankruptcy case and that closing could take a bit longer.  We were ok with this as we don't plan on making a trip until 2014 and thus were also ok with no 2012 points as we only needed 2013 and 2014 points for the trip.  This made the low price attractive to us.  Well it turns out in our email that we received today letting us know that we passed, our agent also informed us that more points became available and that we would likely receive all of the 2012 points too.  Which if this happens (not sure what went on) , would make this an awesome deal imo.  Either way, we are happy to to be joining the club.


----------



## jplusm

belias21 said:


> WAIVED!! Just got the email a little while ago. This is our first contract and we're stoked!!
> 
> OKW42 - 100pts @ $54. August UY. No '12 pts and 100 '13 pts.



Congratulations


----------



## moobar25

jplusm said:


> Got word today that we passed!
> 
> We were informed when we inquired about the listing that this was a bankruptcy case and that closing could take a bit longer.  We were ok with this as we don't plan on making a trip until 2014 and thus were also ok with no 2012 points as we only needed 2013 and 2014 points for the trip.  This made the low price attractive to us.  Well it turns out in our email that we received today letting us know that we passed, our agent also informed us that more points became available and that we would likely receive all of the 2012 points too.  Which if this happens (not sure what went on) , would make this an awesome deal imo.  Either way, we are happy to to be joining the club.



Congrats! That is an awesome deal!!


----------



## Poolrat

glvsav37 said:


> Selden (Suffolk County) here...how about you?


 



nala1128 said:


> East meadow.. Nassau county.. Congrats & welcome home neighbor!!!





moobar25 said:


> NY-ers Unite! Westchester County, Yonkers, here.




Hi guys, Former NYer here - Raised on LI   Bellmore and went to SUNY Stonybrook.   

Welcome home 



belias21 said:


> WAIVED!! Just got the email a little while ago. This is our first contract and we're stoked!!
> 
> OKW42 - 100pts @ $54. August UY. No '12 pts and 100 '13 pts.





And now living in Charlotte 

Welcome Home too!!!


Congrats to every one else who passed on this wonderful ROFR Tuesday


----------



## michelleiada

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> Maybe tomorrow will be your day  GL



No news today....boo hoo!


----------



## michelleiada

Congrats to all who got good news today!   I am on day 21 and waiting.  Was hopeful that I might hear today bit didn't!  Well the good thing is that it could really be any day now so...I'll just keep waiting!


----------



## srberubenh

GOOFY D said:
			
		

> Just notified that we passed ROFR on our first DVC contract!  170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, buyer/seller split 2012 mf pro rata (sub 7/31, passed 8/28)



This must be the exact same owner we bought our contract from. The details are exactly the same and I know that they had at least 2 for sale through Fidelity. Congrats!


----------



## 333disneymom

jplusm said:
			
		

> Got word today that we passed!
> 
> We were informed when we inquired about the listing that this was a bankruptcy case and that closing could take a bit longer.  We were ok with this as we don't plan on making a trip until 2014 and thus were also ok with no 2012 points as we only needed 2013 and 2014 points for the trip.  This made the low price attractive to us.  Well it turns out in our email that we received today letting us know that we passed, our agent also informed us that more points became available and that we would likely receive all of the 2012 points too.  Which if this happens (not sure what went on) , would make this an awesome deal imo.  Either way, we are happy to to be joining the club.



Congrats! That would be a great bonus. I hope you get those points.


----------



## cz4ever

Joey7295 said:


> VB 150 pts June UY
> 
> $35/pt, buyer pays 3 months MFs, buyer and seller split closing
> 
> June 12 - 300 pts (150 banked), 13 - 150 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 8/15





havertown said:


> SSR 150 pts Apr UY
> 
> $53/pt, seller pays MFs, buyer pays closing
> 
> April 12 - 92 pts, 13 - 150 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 08/27/2012



Good luck to both of you!  



GOOFY D said:


> Just notified that we passed ROFR on our first DVC contract!  170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, buyer/seller split 2012 mf pro rata (sub 7/31, passed 8/28)



Nice deal -- loaded up BLT for $80/pt.  Congrats!  I'm curious -- what was the asking price?   



glvsav37 said:


> passed FRoR today
> 
> 1st contract
> OKW 230 base points $55/pp
> 144pts banked (from '12)
> Oct UY
> seller pays 1/2 closing...
> 
> very excited!



Woohoo - congrats!  



nala1128 said:


> Just got the email finally!!!!
> We passed ROFR... VWL 230 points..,$58.00 per point, June UY.. 190 points from 2012. Buyer pays closing!!!!
> Our first dvc contract... So excited!!! Now the wait to close and get in the system starts!



Nice deal and welcome home!  (Can I say that before I close my first DVC contract?!?)  



okw2012 said:


> Passed ROFR today. Contract was sent to Disney on August 2nd.
> 
> okw2012-------230 HHI (Apr) $50, 143 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/02, passed 8/28)



Awesome news -- woo hoo!  



ljhayes said:


> Found out today we passed!  We were originally submitted 8/1, but apparently they didn't include the paperwork from both sellers so we were resubmitted 8/8.  Not sure what you want to do with that for your wait time calculations



Sweet - congrats!  



belias21 said:


> WAIVED!! Just got the email a little while ago. This is our first contract and we're stoked!!
> 
> OKW42 - 100pts @ $54. August UY. No '12 pts and 100 '13 pts.



So maaaany contracts passing ROFR today... yay!  



jplusm said:


> Got word today that we passed!
> 
> We were informed when we inquired about the listing that this was a bankruptcy case and that closing could take a bit longer.  We were ok with this as we don't plan on making a trip until 2014 and thus were also ok with no 2012 points as we only needed 2013 and 2014 points for the trip.  This made the low price attractive to us.  Well it turns out in our email that we received today letting us know that we passed, our agent also informed us that more points became available and that we would likely receive all of the 2012 points too.  Which if this happens (not sure what went on) , would make this an awesome deal imo.  Either way, we are happy to to be joining the club.



And a (potential) bonus congrats to you!  Given the UY, I sure hope you can get them -- my concern would be that the bankruptcy team didn't know (or care) to bank them, and after the UY starts, it'll be tough to get Disney to retroactively one-time-exception bank them.

Regardless, congrats!!!


----------



## mac_tlc

Just back from a rather hot and wet week at the World, so no update last week --- update through today will be posted momentarily.

mac_tlc


----------



## mac_tlc

Update for 8/28 -- Current data

to lynngirl, lions1995, Poolrat, pathways25, srberubehn, GOOFY D, 2binak, okw2012, gladiola, disneydiva58, glvsav37, belias21, jplusm, nala1128 congratulations on passing ROFR! 

to Cottun, t0r0, ace21, txsoccermom, Joey7295, maburke, Havertown good luck with your contracts! 

to t0r0, Firepath sorry for the ROFR ! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)
MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
cloudnut220 ---- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 54 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
joelp --- 100 AKV (Dec), $72, 100 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, (sub ??, passed 7/24)
stacielee --- 150 AKV (Sep), $65, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13)
Joey7295  100 AKV (Jun), $65, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 7/9, passed 8/7)
*lynngirl --- 160 AKV (??), $65.62, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing and mf, (sub 7/28, passed 8/21)
 lions1995 --- 160 AKV (Dec), $62.50, 160 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/5, passed 8/21)
*




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts
MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)
Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)
rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5, passed 7/3)
GEOS4DIS ---- 270 BCV (Apr), $62.50, 126 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 6/12, passed 6/28)
Doombuggy0922 --- ?? BCV (Aug), $73, 81 banked '10 pts, 178 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split mf & closing, (sub ???, passed 7/3)
DannysMom --- 200 BCV(Feb), $65, 60 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
twoj --- 400 BCV(Mar), $66, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/13) 
T Morrows Child ---- 200 BCV(Feb), $73, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/14 )
*Poolrat  150 BCV (Oct), $60, 0 11 pts, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)
pathways25  300 BCV (Apr), $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21) *


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member
Missyrose-------  80 BLT (Jun) $90, 120 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/19, passed 7/17) 
catpainter --- 210 BLT (Feb), $85, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mg (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
TDWalt ---- 140 BLT (Sep), $78, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
rodmcg --- 160 BLT (Feb), $ ???, (sub 6/27, passed 7/17)
rock_doctor --- 270 BLT (Feb), $86, 53 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, (sub 6/27, passed 7/24)
albarellic --- 160 BLT (Sep), $87, 60 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buter pays closing & mf (sub 7/10, passed 8/7)
*srberubehn  170 BLT (Jun), $80, 170 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, split closing & mf, (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)
GOOFY D --- 170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, split mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/28) *


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)
minnieme--------- 160 BWV (Feb) $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12) Fidelity
DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19) member
DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
ercbc (seller) --- 175 BWV (Oct), $60, 95 '12 pts, 110 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
JaimeA --- 250 BWV (Apr), $59, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & $50 mf, (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
kgallagher9 --- 150 BWV (Jun), $64, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/11)
Ilyo --- 200 BWV (Dec), $65, 51 pts in holding, 132 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)
*2binak  100 BWV (??), $64, 100 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/24)
freytwins --- 210 HHI (Oct), $48, 25 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub ???, passed 7/24)
dbil --- 300 HHI (Dec), $49.50, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/24)
ercrbc --- 270 HHI (Jun), $49, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 7/21, passed 8/13) 
*okw2012 --- 230 HHI (Apr), $50, 143 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 8/2, passed 8/28)
*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)
carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65
scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)
princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 25 pts, buyer pays closing
princessaloha-------  230 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing
bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/11) Fidelity
ffindis --- 90 OKW (Apr), $55, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ?? passed 7/10)
com_op_2000 --- 121 OKW(Feb), $51.23, 98 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split cl (sub 6/20, passed 7/10)
Joey7295 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 300 banked '11 pts, 296 banked '12 pts, split closing & mf (sub 6/29, passed 7/24)
Mickeyfan612 --- 296 OKW(Mar), $60, 296 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/13)
*gladiola --- 230 OKW (Feb), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, byer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/4, passed 7/3)
disneydiva58  190 OKW (Dec), $53, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/23)
glvsav37  230 OKW (Oct), $55, 144 12 pts banked, all 13 pts, split closing (sub ??, passed 8/28)
belias21 --- 100 OKW (Aug), $54, buyer pays closing,0 12 pts, all 13 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/28)
jplusm  269 OKW (Sep), $49, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/10, passed 8/28)
*


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26))
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 198 '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/5)
bulldogbaker --- 100 SSR(??), $59, (syb 5/22, passed 6/12)
poohbear52 ----- 350 SSR(??), $48.50, buyer pays cl, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
garryblueboy ---- 240 SSR(Mar), $56, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 6/26)
bell&beastcrazy ---- 260 SSR(Feb), $??, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 6/6, passed 6/26)
mrsjef --- 230 SSR(Dec), $60, 39 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
drumms2112 --- 250 SSR(Feb), $52, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/17)
goldenears ---- 150 SSR(Dec), $50, 128 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub ???, passed 7/22)
ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
Mom-2-2Princesses --- 160 SSR(Dec), $51, 160 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/20)
eHoneybug --- 365 SSR(Aug), $47, 365 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/26)
emilymad  50 SSR (Dec), $69, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)
Hyperspace Hoopla ---- 150 SSR (Aug), $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/7) 
Mickeyfan612 --- 250 SSR (June), $55, 238 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/13)
zeferjen --- 150 SSR(Dec), $62, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/26, passed 8/13 )



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 4/18)
australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46
AllieV------- 100 VB (Aug) $33.5, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 
 
momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 
sparkhill  250 VGC (Sep), $88, 125 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/3)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)
vwl mom------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)
hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/26)
Shazzasmd ---- 160 VWL(Dec), $65, 24 '10 banked pts, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 5/28, passed 6/26)
Rob S. --- 100 VWL(Dec), $62, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 6/8, passed 7/3)
gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26) 
* nala1128 --- 230 VWL (June), $58, 190 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/28)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)
ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)
uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity
jaral1528 --- 100 BCV(Sep), $65, 0 '11 pts, 3 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 6/29, ROFR 7/11)
jara1528 --- 175 BCV(Dec), $64, 67 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, ROFR 7/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, aall '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)
ercrbc --- 300 HHI(Dec), $45, 119 banked '10 pts, 4 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/28, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)
JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)
Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)
Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 , ROFR 8/3)
cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27, ROFR 8/6) ) 
*t0r0  150 OKW (Feb), $55, 140 banked 11 pts, al l12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/7, ROFR 8/17) 
Firepath  200 OKW (Sep), $55, 166 banked 11 pts, 120 12 pts all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, ROFR 8/23)
*
 



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)
fers31 --- 150 VB(Oct), $30, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, seller pays mf (sub 6/18, ROFR 7/2)



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity


*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)
Rg35 --- 250 AKV (Dec), $65, 70 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 7/30)
SamSam --- 100 AKV (Jun), $65, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 8/8)
PhillyCPA --- 100 AKV (Aug), $68, all ;12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14)


*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? )
michelleiada ---- 250 BCV(Mar), $68, 81 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 7/26 )



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
cz4ever --- 300 BWV(Dec), $65, 226 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
*Cottun  30 BWV (Oct), $69, all 11, 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 8/23)*


*WAITING - HHI:*




*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
Mickeyfan612 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 260 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 )
* t0r0  150 OKW (Dec), $58, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22)
ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52 all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, passed 8/24)*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
Patricksp-------- 250 SSR (Mar) $55 (sub 6/18)
Hillary329 ---- 190 SSR (June), $58, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf, (sub 7/25)
LJhayes  110 SSR (Oct), $66, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/1)
]huahuamick --- 50 SSR (??), $ ??, (sub 8/7)
* txsoccermom  120 SSR (Sep), $57, buyer pays closing (sub 8/14)
Havertown  150 SSR (Apr), $53, 92 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27)
*



*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member
*Joey7295  150 VB (Jun), $35, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, split closing, buyer pays 3mnths mf, (sub 8/15)*



*WAITING - VGC:*
* maburke --- 135 VWL (Mar), $97, 14 banked 11, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/18)*



*WAITING - VWL:*
Nigel8600------ 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 12 mf (sub 6/15) 
cz4ever --- 400 VWL(Dec), $55, 400 banked '10 pts, 400 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27 )
JLitfin --- 100 VWL (Sept), $55, all 12 & 13 pta, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/31)
raisincain --- 212 VWL (Jun), $62, 209 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 8/9)


----------



## K9pal

We are purchasing our first add on, same resort and UY as our original contract so we are very excited!

50 SSR points $65/pt
Feb UY
54 pts coming 2/13
submitted to Disney 8/24 (Timeshare Store)


----------



## moobar25

Poolrat said:


> Hi guys, Former NYer here - Raised on LI   Bellmore and went to SUNY Stonybrook.



I went to Stony Brook Too! That's where I met DH - Javits 100. Small world.


----------



## moobar25

mac_tlc said:


> Update for 8/28 -- Current data
> 
> to lynngirl, lions1995, Poolrat, pathways25, srberubehn, GOOFY D, 2binak, okw2012, gladiola, disneydiva58, glvsav37, belias21, jplusm, nala1128 congratulations on passing ROFR!
> 
> to Cottun, t0r0, ace21, txsoccermom, Joey7295, maburke, Havertown good luck with your contracts!
> 
> to t0r0, Firepath sorry for the ROFR !
> 
> 
> *PASSED - BWV (2042):*
> *2binak  100 BWV (??), $64, 100 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)*



You forgot about me. 50 BWV (Mar), $68, 18 '12, all of '13, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/31, passed 8/28)


----------



## 333disneymom

I forgot to add my details. Waiting for ROFR - submitted 8/21.

SSR 150 points
All 2012 points and points going forward
$50 per point
August UY
buyer pays closing and prorated fees of $125


----------



## icypsycho

I'll add my details too

SSR submitted 8/26
April 
210 points / yr

2011 points: 20
2012 points: 197
2013 points: 210

55 / point 
Buyer plays closing
Buyer pays MF on 197 points


----------



## Buzzandthemermaid

Our first contract was submitted to ROFR today.
80 Points BLT, Feb. Use Year, no 2012 points, 80 2013 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MF, 88$/point.


----------



## Firepath

So much good news today! CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who got the news today!!!! 

Good luck to everyone who is waiting! 

We are trying again. Submitted 8/28:

170 VWL (Aug) $63, 146 '12 pts, all '13, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.

Not an amazing deal, but I think (hope) this one will get through. Less points this time, so when addonitis hits, I'll really be tempted.


----------



## mac_tlc

moobar25 said:


> You forgot about me. 50 BWV (Mar), $68, 18 '12, all of '13, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/31, passed 8/28)



So Sorry moobar25  ,

Guaranteed to be in the next update !!!!

Thanks for checking and keeping me honest 


mac_tlc


----------



## Msmithmd

Signed (first) contract went to Disney for ROFR today:

VWL October 300 points at $55pp, 150 banked '11 points, all '12 and forward, buyer pays closing and '12 maintenance.

Huge thanks to all of you here who have provided the education that allowed me to make this accepted offer, at half what the identical contract would have currently cost direct from DVC.  It's not often in life that a group of people with a shared interest can meet online, and literally save someone sixteen thousand dollars!

And now the wait begins...


----------



## MickeyFan612

Msmithmd said:


> Signed (first) contract went to Disney for ROFR today:
> 
> VWL October 300 points at $55pp, 150 banked '11 points, all '12 and forward, buyer pays closing and '12 maintenance.
> 
> Huge thanks to all of you here who have provided the education that allowed me to make this accepted offer, at half what the identical contract would have currently cost direct from DVC.  It's not often in life that a group of people with a shared interest can meet online, and literally save someone sixteen thousand dollars!
> 
> And now the wait begins...



Nice Contract....congrats on all your savings:0)  GL


----------



## DougEMG

Msmithmd said:


> Signed (first) contract went to Disney for ROFR today:
> 
> VWL October 300 points at $55pp, 150 banked '11 points, all '12 and forward, buyer pays closing and '12 maintenance.
> 
> Huge thanks to all of you here who have provided the education that allowed me to make this accepted offer, at half what the identical contract would have currently cost direct from DVC.  It's not often in life that a group of people with a shared interest can meet online, and literally save someone sixteen thousand dollars!
> 
> And now the wait begins...



Good luck with ROFR. 

I found this thread to be a great resource when I was looking to buy .


----------



## nala1128

Msmithmd said:


> Signed (first) contract went to Disney for ROFR today:
> 
> VWL October 300 points at $55pp, 150 banked '11 points, all '12 and forward, buyer pays closing and '12 maintenance.
> 
> Huge thanks to all of you here who have provided the education that allowed me to make this accepted offer, at half what the identical contract would have currently cost direct from DVC.  It's not often in life that a group of people with a shared interest can meet online, and literally save someone sixteen thousand dollars!
> 
> And now the wait begins...



That is a sweet deal!!!! We just passed ROFR for VWL... Good luck!!!!


----------



## 2binak

mac_tlc said:


> Update for 8/28 -- Current data
> 
> to lynngirl, lions1995, Poolrat, pathways25, srberubehn, GOOFY D, 2binak, okw2012, gladiola, disneydiva58, glvsav37, belias21, jplusm, nala1128 congratulations on passing ROFR!
> 
> *2binak  100 BWV (??), $64, 100 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)*



Our UY is Sept.  I forgot to include that in my post last week.

I just wanted to say thank you so much for keeping this list going.  It's such a valuable resource!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Just sent off for ROFR today 08/30/2012

SSR 160 pts/feb 160 2011, 160 2012 and forward. buyer pays closing seller pays 2012 maint fees.  paid 55/pt

For my BCV I'm still waiting for signed contracts...should be any day now so I'll go ahead and include details

BCV 270 pts/Dec 270 2011, 270 2012 and forward.  buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 maint fees.  paid 67/pt.


----------



## cz4ever

MickeyFan612 said:


> Just sent off for ROFR today 08/30/2012
> 
> SSR 160 pts/feb 160 2011, 160 2012 and forward. buyer pays closing seller pays 2012 maint fees.  paid 55/pt
> 
> For my BCV I'm still waiting for signed contracts...should be any day now so I'll go ahead and include details
> 
> BCV 270 pts/Dec 270 2011, 270 2012 and forward.  buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 maint fees.  paid 67/pt.



Two excellent deals -- grrrr-atttz!  Good luck with ROFR!  

Distract-o-rama time:


----------



## JLitfin

I passed    took the full 30 days, today was number 30

VWL, 100 pts, Sept UY, $55 a pt, all 2012 & 2013 pts, buyer pays closing & MFs (passed 8/31/2012)


----------



## 333disneymom

JLitfin said:
			
		

> I passed    took the full 30 days, today was number 30
> 
> VWL, 100 pts, Sept UY, $55 a pt, all 2012 & 2013 pts, buyer pays closing & MFs (passed 8/31/2012)



Congrats! Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## DougEMG

JLitfin said:


> I passed    took the full 30 days, today was number 30
> 
> VWL, 100 pts, Sept UY, $55 a pt, all 2012 & 2013 pts, buyer pays closing & MFs (passed 8/31/2012)



Congratulations.


----------



## jara1528

New BWV members here!!
150 BWV, December UY, 7 2012 points and all points forward, $65/point, buyer pays closing and mf for 7 points. Sent to ROFR Aug 3rd, passed Aug 28th.
We decided a Dec UY would work best for us since we already had it for our AKV contract.  Lost out on 2 BCV contract, both were ROFR'd...so, we went for BWV.  I like the idea of being able to book standard view with fewer points and since the boys are already 14 and 15 I thought they might enjoy the nightlife of the Boardwalk (as they get a little older, of course!) over the appeal of SAB.

We like to travel over Christmas and my ultimate plan is to be able to bank/borrow so we can have a 2 bedroom at AKL one year and a 1 bedroom at BWV the next. 
Only 118 days until this year's trip!!


----------



## DougEMG

jara1528 said:


> New BWV members here!!
> 150 BWV, December UY, 7 2012 points and all points forward, $65/point, buyer pays closing and mf for 7 points. Sent to ROFR Aug 3rd, passed Aug 28th.
> We decided a Dec UY would work best for us since we already had it for our AKV contract.  Lost out on 2 BCV contract, both were ROFR'd...so, we went for BWV.  I like the idea of being able to book standard view with fewer points and since the boys are already 14 and 15 I thought they might enjoy the nightlife of the Boardwalk (as they get a little older, of course!) over the appeal of SAB.
> 
> We like to travel over Christmas and my ultimate plan is to be able to bank/borrow so we can have a 2 bedroom at AKL one year and a 1 bedroom at BWV the next.
> Only 118 days until this year's trip!!



Hello neighbor.  I love booking those standard view rooms at BWV, they are such a good value point wise.


----------



## htmlkid

Just purchased my first 250 in September 2011 and couldn't resist:

SSR 190 Points $50 June UY
Seller pays closing and 2012 MF
Getting all of 2011 and 2012 etc.


----------



## XGrumpy1

Great contract!

Good luck!


----------



## MickeyFan612

jara1528 said:


> New BWV members here!!
> 150 BWV, December UY, 7 2012 points and all points forward, $65/point, buyer pays closing and mf for 7 points. Sent to ROFR Aug 3rd, passed Aug 28th.
> We decided a Dec UY would work best for us since we already had it for our AKV contract.  Lost out on 2 BCV contract, both were ROFR'd...so, we went for BWV.  I like the idea of being able to book standard view with fewer points and since the boys are already 14 and 15 I thought they might enjoy the nightlife of the Boardwalk (as they get a little older, of course!) over the appeal of SAB.
> 
> We like to travel over Christmas and my ultimate plan is to be able to bank/borrow so we can have a 2 bedroom at AKL one year and a 1 bedroom at BWV the next.
> Only 118 days until this year's trip!!



Third times a CHARM  Glad to hear you finally got some points!  Enjoy


----------



## MickeyFan612

htmlkid said:


> Just purchased my first 250 in September 2011 and couldn't resist:
> 
> SSR 190 Points $50 June UY
> Seller pays closing and 2012 MF
> Getting all of 2011 and 2012 etc.



That's a really good price!  Are you waiting for ROFR...if so GL


----------



## Joey7295

htmlkid said:
			
		

> Just purchased my first 250 in September 2011 and couldn't resist:
> 
> SSR 190 Points $50 June UY
> Seller pays closing and 2012 MF
> Getting all of 2011 and 2012 etc.



That's a great deal


----------



## rg35

Our purchase was approved on 8/28 while we were away on our DCL vacation.

250 AKV (Dec), $65, 70 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 7/30)


----------



## txsoccermom

Wonder if we will hear of alot who passed ROFR tomorrow, with today being a holiday?


----------



## GOOFY D

srberubenh said:


> This must be the exact same owner we bought our contract from. The details are exactly the same and I know that they had at least 2 for sale through Fidelity. Congrats!



Yeah, when I saw your announcement I figured it was the same seller (as they had 2 at one time).  When I offered mine, they said the other one had already sold (must have been you!).


----------



## GOOFY D

cz4ever said:


> Nice deal -- loaded up BLT for $80/pt.  Congrats!  I'm curious -- what was the asking price?


  I think it was $90.


----------



## MickeyFan612

rg35 said:


> Our purchase was approved on 8/28 while we were away on our DCL vacation.
> 
> 250 AKV (Dec), $65, 70 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 7/30)



Congrats to you  Welcome Home!!


----------



## heathrow42

160 BLT (Oct) @ $83/pt.  No 2012 pts, 160 2013, 160 2014.

Submitted to Disney on 7/23.  Passed ROFR 8/21

This is our, BLT studios are absurdly small, add on.


----------



## Missyrose

heathrow42 said:
			
		

> 160 BLT (Oct) @ $83/pt.  No 2012 pts, 160 2013, 160 2014.
> 
> Submitted to Disney on 7/23.  Passed ROFR 8/21
> 
> This is our, BLT studios are absurdly small, add on.



Congrats! Who paid the MF and closing costs?


----------



## heathrow42

Missyrose said:


> Congrats! Who paid the MF and closing costs?



I think there were no MF's?  and we (buyer) paid closing costs.

This is something I still really don't understand - MF's run Jan-Dec regardless of UY?  So starting in Jan 2013 we will have to pay MF's for points we didn't get in Oct 2012?  That didn't seem right to me, but TTS assured me that's how "it's done."    I didn't think we should pay MF until Oct 2013.  Is this why the price per point is lower on stripped contracts, to help cover the MF's?


----------



## dopeyone

We passed ROFR today! Details: 50 pts. SSR Sept. use year. All 2012 & 2013 pts. available. $60 per pt. I paid closing costs, seller paid MF. Submitted for ROFR 8/7 Passed 9/4. Good Luck to all still in the waiting mode!


----------



## PhillyCPA

dopeyone said:


> We passed ROFR today! Details: 50 pts. SSR Sept. use year. All 2012 & 2013 pts. available. $60 per pt. I paid closing costs, seller paid MF. Submitted for ROFR 8/7 Passed 9/4. Good Luck to all still in the waiting mode!



Congrats, and welcome home!  Our ROFR went in on 8/14 so I'm hoping next week is my week


----------



## michelleiada

Sorry to be so late with this....but...WE PASSED ROFR!  I was informed this afternoon but had such a busy day.  This is my first opportunity to get on the DIS.  YIPEEE!  The details of my contract again are:

BCV 250 pts, March UY, 81 pts 2011, all 2012 & 2013 points.  $68 per point.  Seller pays closing and half 2012 Maintenance, offer made and accepted July 26, went to Disney for ROFR on August 7th, passed September 4th.  Paying cash so no financing to wait for.  Now waiting to get closing info.  Yay..yay...the worst part is over!!!  I am almost there...can't wait to book my first trip home!


----------



## htmlkid

MickeyFan612 said:


> That's a really good price!  Are you waiting for ROFR...if so GL



Yes we are..


----------



## dopeyone

PhillyCPA said:


> Congrats, and welcome home! Our ROFR went in on 8/14 so I'm hoping next week is my week


 
Thanks! Good Luck on yours! Next week should be your week!


----------



## gaylem

Thank you to everyone on here who contributes their information and thanks to everyone who compiles those lists. It was SO helpful to us when making an offer. Here's our info so you can add it...

300 points Boardwalk Villas (actually broken into 2 smaller contracts which we didn't know until we contacted Fidelity: 240 and 60)

August UY for both
Price paid for both: $50/point
Listing price for both: $78/point

178 points total on both for 2012 (69 of which are banked from 2011), 300 points for 2013, and 300 points for 2014.

Buyer pays closing costs and MFs on 109 points.
We worked with Rachel at Fidelity because Sharon was on vacation. 

Contract went to ROFR on 8/7, and passed ROFR on 9/5.


----------



## princessbride6205

heathrow42 said:


> I think there were no MF's?  and we (buyer) paid closing costs.
> 
> This is something I still really don't understand - MF's run Jan-Dec regardless of UY?  So starting in Jan 2013 we will have to pay MF's for points we didn't get in Oct 2012?  That didn't seem right to me, but TTS assured me that's how "it's done."    I didn't think we should pay MF until Oct 2013.  Is this why the price per point is lower on stripped contracts, to help cover the MF's?


MFs are indeed for the calendar year. I know it can be confusing since we all have different months when we actually GET the points!
Any 2012 MFs would cover your Feb 2012 UY, a Dec 2012 UY, and everything in between. 
Stripped contracts from they way I have/would negotiate them are lower per point because I am missing out on this year and/or next year's points. The longer I have to wait to actually use the points, the lower I would offer within the usual passing-ROFR range. For a stripped contract many also negotiate MFs. If there are no points for 2012, many buyers will negotiate that the seller will pay all 2012 MFs. Sometimes even if there are points left in the current use year, a buyer will negotiate for the seller to pay MFs. Especially this late in the calendar year, when the majority of a seller's MFs have already been paid to DVC anyway.


----------



## MickeyFan612

michelleiada said:


> Sorry to be so late with this....but...WE PASSED ROFR!  I was informed this afternoon but had such a busy day.  This is my first opportunity to get on the DIS.  YIPEEE!  The details of my contract again are:
> 
> BCV 250 pts, March UY, 81 pts 2011, all 2012 & 2013 points.  $68 per point.  Seller pays closing and half 2012 Maintenance, offer made and accepted July 26, went to Disney for ROFR on August 7th, passed September 4th.  Paying cash so no financing to wait for.  Now waiting to get closing info.  Yay..yay...the worst part is over!!!  I am almost there...can't wait to book my first trip home!



CONGRATS...Glad to see your wait is over


----------



## DougEMG

gaylem said:


> Thank you to everyone on here who contributes their information and thanks to everyone who compiles those lists. It was SO helpful to us when making an offer. Here's our info so you can add it...
> 
> 300 points Boardwalk Villas (actually broken into 2 smaller contracts which we didn't know until we contacted Fidelity: 240 and 60)
> 
> August UY for both
> Price paid for both: $50/point
> Listing price for both: $78/point
> 
> 178 points total on both for 2012 (69 of which are banked from 2011), 300 points for 2013, and 300 points for 2014.
> 
> Buyer pays closing costs and MFs on 109 points.
> We worked with Rachel at Fidelity because Sharon was on vacation.
> 
> Contract went to ROFR on 8/7, and passed ROFR on 9/5.



Congradulations on your BWV purchase


----------



## moobar25

Update on our timeline for BWV 50 (Mar)



moobar25 said:


> Oh yeah timeline:
> Found listing & made offer & accepted 7/26
> Signed contract by both (S&B) 7/30
> Submitted to Disney for ROFR 7/31
> ROFR waived 8/28
> *Closing documents received & sent back overnight 9/6*



 for a speedy closing


----------



## MickeyFan612

Sent to ROFR 9/5

270 BCV (Dec) 270-2011, 270-2012
buyer pays closing seller pays 2012 maint.

Really hoping this passes  I don't know though, I've seen them take back several BCV contracts on these boards

Congrats to everyone that passed this week!


----------



## Buzzandthemermaid

Buzzandthemermaid said:


> Our first contract was submitted to ROFR today.
> 80 Points BLT, Feb. Use Year, no 2012 points, 80 2013 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MF, 88$/point.



We cancelled this one within the 10 days due to a better deal that came along.  Here is our real first contract, went to ROFR today:

75 Points AKV, Feb. Use Year, All 2011 and 2012 points, both banked.  Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2012 MF, 60$/point.  2011 banked points expire 1/31/2013.


----------



## michelleiada

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> CONGRATS...Glad to see your wait is over



Thank you.  Now waiting for my closing documents.  So excited!


----------



## MickeyFan612

ROFR 09/07

OKW 300 (DEC) 2011 260, 2012 300, all going forward
I was to pay closing and seller the 2012 maint.  $54/pt

It was submitted Aug 1.  They had it in a pile of undecided!
  When they were contacted and had to make a 
decision they decided to keep it!!


----------



## jrpeterson5

We just received word that Disney excercised their ROFR.  We thought we were safe due to the price per point being higher than any others that were documented here and taken on ROFR.

OWK, Dec UY, 230 points, 224 banked 2011, 230 2012, all points forward.
Buyer pays closing cost.  MF: 10 months seller, 2 months buyer.
$57.39 per point. ($13,200)
Submitted 8/23/12, ROFR (notified) 9/7/12

I know, loaded contract.  Still hurts!  Guess the quest continues.....

(I will post this in my thread as well)


----------



## DannysMom

Dang Monkey!  Still on the hunt for OKW points apparently.  Sorry for those that lost out.  . And totally "no fair" that they made you sweat it out for 30+ days and STILL snagged your contract!    

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## ELMC

MickeyFan612 said:


> ROFR 09/07
> 
> OKW 300 (DEC) 2011 260, 2012 300, all going forward
> I was to pay closing and seller the 2012 maint.  $54/pt
> 
> It was submitted Aug 1.  They had it in a pile of undecided!
> When they were contacted and had to make a
> decision they decided to keep it!!



I'm not entirely sure about this because the wording of ROFR is complicated to say the least, but you may be able to challenge this.  I know someone who has successfully done this in the past, so it becomes a question of whether or not you want to go through the hassle and whether or not your broker will help you.  Again, I'm not saying that you have the absolute right, but it doesn't hurt to try.  Good luck.


----------



## t0r0

t0r0 said:


> OK, here we go again, sent to ROFR today (8/22/2012):
> 
> 150 OKW Dec UY, 150 banked '11 pts, all pts going forward. $58/pt, seller pays MF, buyer pays CC. Fidelity.
> 
> We decided to bump up our offer a little bit, plus pay the CC ourselves, to try and confuse the monkey...



Double-U Tee Eff.

WE WERE ROFR'D AGAIN


----------



## 333disneymom

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> ROFR 09/07
> 
> OKW 300 (DEC) 2011 260, 2012 300, all going forward
> I was to pay closing and seller the 2012 maint.  $54/pt
> 
> It was submitted Aug 1.  They had it in a pile of undecided!
> When they were contacted and had to make a
> decision they decided to keep it!!





			
				jrpeterson5 said:
			
		

> We just received word that Disney excercised their ROFR.  We thought we were safe due to the price per point being higher than any others that were documented here and taken on ROFR.
> 
> OWK, Dec UY, 230 points, 224 banked 2011, 230 2012, all points forward.
> Buyer pays closing cost.  MF: 10 months seller, 2 months buyer.
> $57.39 per point. ($13,200)
> Submitted 8/23/12, ROFR (notified) 9/7/12
> 
> I know, loaded contract.  Still hurts!  Guess the quest continues.....
> 
> (I will post this in my thread as well)





			
				t0r0 said:
			
		

> Double-U Tee Eff.
> 
> WE WERE ROFR'D AGAIN



Sorry those were taken from you. Looks like OKW December UY is very hard to get through these days. Maybe they are buying these up to have enough points for them to resell this Fall? With all 3 of these contracts loaded, it was that much more attractive to Disney, I guess. Disappointing for you though. Good luck with future contracts.


----------



## t0r0

MickeyFan612 said:


> ROFR 09/07
> 
> OKW 300 (DEC) 2011 260, 2012 300, all going forward
> I was to pay closing and seller the 2012 maint.  $54/pt
> 
> It was submitted Aug 1.  They had it in a pile of undecided!
> When they were contacted and had to make a
> decision they decided to keep it!!





jrpeterson5 said:


> We just received word that Disney excercised their ROFR.  We thought we were safe due to the price per point being higher than any others that were documented here and taken on ROFR.
> 
> OWK, Dec UY, 230 points, 224 banked 2011, 230 2012, all points forward.
> Buyer pays closing cost.  MF: 10 months seller, 2 months buyer.
> $57.39 per point. ($13,200)
> Submitted 8/23/12, ROFR (notified) 9/7/12
> 
> I know, loaded contract.  Still hurts!  Guess the quest continues.....
> 
> (I will post this in my thread as well)





t0r0 said:


> Double-U Tee Eff.
> 
> WE WERE ROFR'D AGAIN



Black Friday?


----------



## DougEMG

Sorry to hear about all the OKW contracts being ROFR'd.   I feel your pain.  I  gave up earlier in the spring trying to buy OKW and instead switched to SSR where I had much better luck.


----------



## moobar25

Sorry to all who got ROFRd. Seems like they are snatching up all the loaded OKW contracts. Better luck next time to you all.


----------



## michelleiada

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> Sent to ROFR 9/5
> 
> 270 BCV (Dec) 270-2011, 270-2012
> buyer pays closing seller pays 2012 maint.
> 
> Really hoping this passes  I don't know though, I've seen them take back several BCV contracts on these boards
> 
> Congrats to everyone that passed this week!



Good luck!


----------



## MickeyFan612

DougEMG said:


> Sorry to hear about all the OKW contracts being ROFR'd.   I feel your pain.  I  gave up earlier in the spring trying to buy OKW and instead switched to SSR where I had much better luck.



I hear you Doug.... I've switched to SSR too.  Seems a much better value anyways. I may try for an OKW when Disney eventually starts taking interest in SSR


----------



## maburke

MickeyFan612 said:


> ROFR 09/07
> 
> OKW 300 (DEC) 2011 260, 2012 300, all going forward
> I was to pay closing and seller the 2012 maint.  $54/pt
> 
> It was submitted Aug 1.  They had it in a pile of undecided!
> When they were contacted and had to make a
> decision they decided to keep it!!



That is very strange.  If Disney genuinely didn't make a decision for 30 days (and it wasn't just a breakdown in communication with the broker) then I thought they had lost their chance to exercise ROFR.


----------



## MickeyFan612

ELMC said:


> I'm not entirely sure about this because the wording of ROFR is complicated to say the least, but you may be able to challenge this.  I know someone who has successfully done this in the past, so it becomes a question of whether or not you want to go through the hassle and whether or not your broker will help you.  Again, I'm not saying that you have the absolute right, but it doesn't hurt to try.  Good luck.





maburke said:


> That is very strange.  If Disney genuinely didn't make a decision for 30 days (and it wasn't just a breakdown in communication with the broker) then I thought they had lost their chance to exercise ROFR.



I think you guys are both probably right.  My broker seemed kind of shocked it hadn't shown up yet when we checked the submittal dates, but since she didn't mention taking any action I've decided not to make a big fuss over.  It does stink waiting all that time but I think something better will eventually come along  Perhaps my BCV will pass.  That will be the one I will put up a fight over


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

maburke said:


> That is very strange.  If Disney genuinely didn't make a decision for 30 days (and it wasn't just a breakdown in communication with the broker) then I thought they had lost their chance to exercise ROFR.



That's not the wording for ROFR.  They get 30 days or until close.


----------



## dkostel

Got one!

VB, FEB UY, 150 points, 150 2012, all points forward.
Buyer pays closing cost. MF: 50/50
$45 per point. ($6,750)
Submitted 7/23/12, Passed 8/21/12


----------



## DannysMom

dkostel said:
			
		

> Got one!
> 
> VB, FEB UY, 150 points, 150 2012, all points forward.
> Buyer pays closing cost. MF: 50/50
> $45 per point. ($6,750)
> Submitted 7/23/12, Passed 8/21/12



Congrats! If those 2012 points aren't banked yet, you might want the seller do it for you.  Banking window closes at the end of the month, you may not be closed and set up with accounts to bank them yourself before month's end.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## Disneytrish

Hi!  New here..We bought our first DVC in March-240 pnts at AKV and had our first trip in July.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom villa with a safari view and fell in love!!  I only purchased enough points to go every other year and of course I am addicted so I started trolling here and decided to purchase a resale DVC.  I am **patiently** awaiting to hear if we made it past ROFR.  Here are the details:

220 pts at Vero Beach $43 Oct use year, seller pays annual fees, buyer pays closing costs.

Offer made & accepted 8/9
Went to ROFR 8/14

I am hoping to hear something this week!


----------



## maburke

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's not the wording for ROFR.  They get 30 days or until close.



But how can you close without a letter waiving ROFR?


----------



## moobar25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *A *They get 30 days or until close.





maburke said:


> *B* But how can you close without a letter waiving ROFR?



This is what I was wondering too. I just went through ROFR and in the process of closing. So if *A* is true then it means that Disney can still take my contract before I close? And how can we close without *B*?

What do the experts have to say? I'm new to DVC but this doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

maburke said:


> But how can you close without a letter waiving ROFR?



I looked it up again in the POS and it's a little more gray than I thought.  It states that you must give them 30 days.  What it doesn't state is that they automatically waive after that time if you don't hear anything.  I also don't find anything that states you have to have a letter although that seems to be the process.  But by stating that it only requires 30 days to decide on its right of first refusal it seems to imply that once that minimum is met you could continue with the process.  



moobar25 said:


> This is what I was wondering too. I just went through ROFR and in the process of closing. So if *A* is true then it means that Disney can still take my contract before I close? And how can we close without *B*?
> 
> What do the experts have to say? I'm new to DVC but this doesn't seem quite right.



I'm guessing that if you're closing they've waived ROFR? At least I haven't heard of any brokers testing this.  If so none of this is applicable and is just about the situations where they haven't notified of a waiver.


----------



## moobar25

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm guessing that if you're closing they've waived ROFR? At least I haven't heard of any brokers testing this.  If so none of this is applicable and is just about the situations where they haven't notified of a waiver.



I'm not asking if Disney can ROFR my contract. My contract passed ROFR hence why we are closing. What I was questioning was your statement that they have 30 days or until close. I've asked the title company and they said that, on any contract, they cannot begin closing procedures until they have a waiver of ROFR. So going by your statement - Disney has until infinity to make their ROFR decision. It just doesn't make sense.  
I understand that if Disney doesn't make a decision at 30 days it isn't an automatic pass.  But there should be a concrete length of time for the decision making.


----------



## dkostel

DannysMom said:


> Congrats! If those 2012 points aren't banked yet, you might want the seller do it for you.  Banking window closes at the end of the month, you may not be closed and set up with accounts to bank them yourself before month's end.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.



Thanks for the tip, I'll keep my eye on this.  All paperwork/money was submitted last week.  Hopefully everything will be through before the end of Sept.


----------



## T Morrows Child

Quick question for those who have been through the gauntlet . . . what's the longest we should wait for our DVC Membership ID and acknowledgement?

Our purchase closed on August 27 and a copy of the recorded deed was sent to Disney.  Still no word from DVC . . . we're not sure when to get concerned.  (The waiting is the hardest part, you know!)


----------



## DannysMom

T Morrows Child said:
			
		

> Quick question for those who have been through the gauntlet . . . what's the longest we should wait for our DVC Membership ID and acknowledgement?
> 
> Our purchase closed on August 27 and a copy of the recorded deed was sent to Disney.  Still no word from DVC . . . we're not sure when to get concerned.  (The waiting is the hardest part, you know!)



If there are plans you are anxious to make, just call & speak to member administration, to get your membership ID number, from there they can transfer you to get you online acct set up.  My membership card did not arrive until this past weekend, and we closed on 8/8 or 8/9.  One week after closing I was able to get all my info & made my first home resort reservation, just one week before the 7 month window opened.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

moobar25 said:


> I just went through ROFR and in the process of closing. So if *A* is true *then it means that Disney can still take my contract before I close?* And how can we close without *B*?





moobar25 said:


> I'm not asking if Disney can ROFR my contract. My contract passed ROFR hence why we are closing. What I was questioning was your statement that they have 30 days or until close. I've asked the title company and they said that, on any contract, they cannot begin closing procedures until they have a waiver of ROFR. So going by your statement - Disney has until infinity to make their ROFR decision. It just doesn't make sense.
> I understand that if Disney doesn't make a decision at 30 days it isn't an automatic pass.  But there should be a concrete length of time for the decision making.



Sorry I misunderstood but what you posted did seem to ask if they could still take  your contract back until you closed.  

As I mentioned I went back and pulled out my documents to take a look and found it's more gray in what it states than I was recalling.  So it's not until close but isn't necessarily an automatic either which is what I originally was responding to.


----------



## T Morrows Child

DannysMom said:
			
		

> If there are plans you are anxious to make, just call & speak to member administration, to get your membership ID number, from there they can transfer you to get you online acct set up.  My membership card did not arrive until this past weekend, and we closed on 8/8 or 8/9.  One week after closing I was able to get all my info & made my first home resort reservation, just one week before the 7 month window opened.



Thanks, so much for this information.  It was super helpful!!


----------



## mac_tlc

Update for 9/10 -- Current data

To rg35, michelleaida, heathrow42, moobar25, jara1528, gaylem, dopeyone, dkostel, JLitfin  congratulations on passing ROFR! 

to  Firepath, Buzzandthemermaid, MickeyFan612 (twice!), K9pal, 333Disneymom, icypsycho, htmlkid, Disneytrish, Msithmd good luck with your contracts! 

to t0r0 (again!), MickeyFan612, jrpeterson5 sorry for the ROFR ! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)
MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
cloudnut220 ---- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 54 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
joelp --- 100 AKV (Dec), $72, 100 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, (sub ??, passed 7/24)
stacielee --- 150 AKV (Sep), $65, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13)
Joey7295  100 AKV (Jun), $65, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 7/9, passed 8/7)
lynngirl --- 160 AKV (??), $65.62, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing and mf, (sub 7/28, passed 8/21)
 lions1995 --- 160 AKV (Dec), $62.50, 160 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/5, passed 8/21)
*rg35 --- 250 AKV (Dec), $65, 70 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 7/30, passed 8/28) *




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts
MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)
Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)
rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5, passed 7/3)
GEOS4DIS ---- 270 BCV (Apr), $62.50, 126 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 6/12, passed 6/28)
Doombuggy0922 --- ?? BCV (Aug), $73, 81 banked '10 pts, 178 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split mf & closing, (sub ???, passed 7/3)
DannysMom --- 200 BCV(Feb), $65, 60 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
twoj --- 400 BCV(Mar), $66, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/13) 
T Morrows Child ---- 200 BCV(Feb), $73, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/14 )
Poolrat  150 BCV (Oct), $60, 0 11 pts, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)
pathways25  300 BCV (Apr), $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21) 
*michelleiada ---- 250 BCV(Mar), $68, 81 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 8/7, passed 9/4)
*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member
Missyrose-------  80 BLT (Jun) $90, 120 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/19, passed 7/17) 
catpainter --- 210 BLT (Feb), $85, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mg (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
TDWalt ---- 140 BLT (Sep), $78, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
rodmcg --- 160 BLT (Feb), $ ???, (sub 6/27, passed 7/17)
rock_doctor --- 270 BLT (Feb), $86, 53 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, (sub 6/27, passed 7/24)
albarellic --- 160 BLT (Sep), $87, 60 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buter pays closing & mf (sub 7/10, passed 8/7)
srberubehn  170 BLT (Jun), $80, 170 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, split closing & mf, (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)
GOOFY D --- 170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, split mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/28) 
*heathrow42  160 BLT (Oct), $83, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, no 12 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/21)*


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)
minnieme--------- 160 BWV (Feb) $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12) Fidelity
DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19) member
DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
ercbc (seller) --- 175 BWV (Oct), $60, 95 '12 pts, 110 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
JaimeA --- 250 BWV (Apr), $59, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & $50 mf, (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
kgallagher9 --- 150 BWV (Jun), $64, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/11)
Ilyo --- 200 BWV (Dec), $65, 51 pts in holding, 132 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)
2binak  100 BWV (Sep), $64, 100 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)
*moobar25, 50 BWV (Mar), $68, 18 '12, all of '13, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/31, passed 8/28) 
jara1528 ---150 BWV (Dec), $65, 7 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/28)
gaylem  300 BWV (Aug), $50, 69 banked 11 pts, 178 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/7, passed 9/5) *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/24)
freytwins --- 210 HHI (Oct), $48, 25 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub ???, passed 7/24)
dbil --- 300 HHI (Dec), $49.50, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/24)
ercrbc --- 270 HHI (Jun), $49, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 7/21, passed 8/13) 
okw2012 --- 230 HHI (Apr), $50, 143 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 8/2, passed 8/28)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)
carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65
scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)
princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 25 pts, buyer pays closing
princessaloha-------  230 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing
bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/11) Fidelity
ffindis --- 90 OKW (Apr), $55, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ?? passed 7/10)
com_op_2000 --- 121 OKW(Feb), $51.23, 98 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split cl (sub 6/20, passed 7/10)
Joey7295 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 300 banked '11 pts, 296 banked '12 pts, split closing & mf (sub 6/29, passed 7/24)
Mickeyfan612 --- 296 OKW(Mar), $60, 296 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/13)
gladiola --- 230 OKW (Feb), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, byer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/4, passed 7/3)
ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52,  all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, passed 8/24)
disneydiva58  190 OKW (Dec), $53, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/23)
glvsav37  230 OKW (Oct), $55, 144 12 pts banked, all 13 pts, split closing (sub ??, passed 8/28)
belias21 --- 100 OKW (Aug), $54, buyer pays closing,0 12 pts, all 13 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/28)
jplusm  269 OKW (Sep), $49, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/10, passed 8/28)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26))
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 198 '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/5)
bulldogbaker --- 100 SSR(??), $59, (syb 5/22, passed 6/12)
poohbear52 ----- 350 SSR(??), $48.50, buyer pays cl, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
garryblueboy ---- 240 SSR(Mar), $56, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 6/26)
bell&beastcrazy ---- 260 SSR(Feb), $??, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 6/6, passed 6/26)
mrsjef --- 230 SSR(Dec), $60, 39 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
drumms2112 --- 250 SSR(Feb), $52, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/17)
goldenears ---- 150 SSR(Dec), $50, 128 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub ???, passed 7/22)
ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
Mom-2-2Princesses --- 160 SSR(Dec), $51, 160 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/20)
eHoneybug --- 365 SSR(Aug), $47, 365 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/26)
emilymad  50 SSR (Dec), $69, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)
Hyperspace Hoopla ---- 150 SSR (Aug), $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/7) 
Mickeyfan612 --- 250 SSR (June), $55, 238 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/13)
zeferjen --- 150 SSR(Dec), $62, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/26, passed 8/13 )
*dopeyone  50 SSR (Sep),$60, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/7, passed 9/4)* 


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 4/18)
australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46
AllieV------- 100 VB (Aug) $33.5, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
*dkostel  150 VB (Feb), $45, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/21)
* 




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 
 
momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 
sparkhill  250 VGC (Sep), $88, 125 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/3)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)
vwl mom------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)
hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/26)
Shazzasmd ---- 160 VWL(Dec), $65, 24 '10 banked pts, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 5/28, passed 6/26)
Rob S. --- 100 VWL(Dec), $62, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 6/8, passed 7/3)
gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26) 
nala1128 --- 230 VWL (June), $58, 190 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/28)
* JLitfin --- 100 VWL (Sep), $55, all 12 & 13 pt, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/31)
*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)
ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)
uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity
jaral1528 --- 100 BCV(Sep), $65, 0 '11 pts, 3 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 6/29, ROFR 7/11)
jara1528 --- 175 BCV(Dec), $64, 67 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, ROFR 7/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, aall '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)
ercrbc --- 300 HHI(Dec), $45, 119 banked '10 pts, 4 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/28, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)
JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)
Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)
Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 , ROFR 8/3)
cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27, ROFR 8/6) ) 
t0r0  150 OKW (Feb), $55, 140 banked 11 pts, al l12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/7, ROFR 8/17) 
Firepath  200 OKW (Sep), $55, 166 banked 11 pts, 120 12 pts all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, ROFR 8/23)
*Mickeyfan612 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 260 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17, ROFR 9/7 )
jrpeterson5  230 OKW (Dec), $57.39, 224 banked 11 pts, al 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/23, ROFR 9/7)
t0r0  150 OKW (Dec), $58, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, ROFR 9/7) *
 

*ROFR'D - OKW extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)
fers31 --- 150 VB(Oct), $30, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, seller pays mf (sub 6/18, ROFR 7/2)



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity


*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)
SamSam --- 100 AKV (Jun), $65, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 8/8)
PhillyCPA --- 100 AKV (Aug), $68, all ;12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14)
*Buzzandthemermaid --- 75 AKV (Feb), $60, 75 banked 11 pts, 75 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6)*

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? )
*MickeyFan612 --- 270 BCV (Dec), $67, 270 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/5)
*

*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
cz4ever --- 300 BWV(Dec), $65, 226 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
Cottun  30 BWV (Oct), $69, all 11, 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 8/23)


*WAITING - HHI:*




*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
Patricksp-------- 250 SSR (Mar) $55 (sub 6/18)
Hillary329 ---- 190 SSR (June), $58, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf, (sub 7/25)
LJhayes  110 SSR (Oct), $66, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/1)
huahuamick --- 50 SSR (??), $ ??, (sub 8/7)
txsoccermom  120 SSR (Sep), $57, buyer pays closing (sub 8/14)
Havertown  150 SSR (Apr), $53, 92 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27)
*K9pal--- 50 SSR (Feb), $65, 4 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 8/28)
333disneymom --- 150 SSR (Aug), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/21)
icypsycho --- 210 SSR (Apr), $55, 20 11 pts, 197 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/26)
MickeyFan612 --- 160 SSR (Feb), $55, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/30)
htmlkid --- 190 SSR (Jun), $55, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub ??) *


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member
Joey7295  150 VB (Jun), $35, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, split closing, buyer pays 3mnths mf, (sub 8/15)
*Disneytrish  220 VB (Oct), $43, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/14)*


*WAITING - VGC:*
maburke --- 135 VWL (Mar), $97, 14 banked 11, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/18)



*WAITING - VWL:*
Nigel8600------ 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 12 mf (sub 6/15) 
cz4ever --- 400 VWL(Dec), $55, 400 banked '10 pts, 400 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27 )
raisincain --- 212 VWL (Jun), $62, 209 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 8/9)
*Firepath --- 170 VWL (Aug), $63, 146 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/30)
Msmithmd --- 300 VWL (Oct), $55, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/29)*


----------



## ace21

There is an error on our info. It should read:

ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27,  *Still In ROFR*)

Three More Sleepless Monday Nights 



Take A Vacation Monkeys


----------



## mac_tlc

ace21 said:


> There is an error on our info. It should read:
> 
> ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27,  *Still In ROFR*)
> 
> Three More Sleepless Monday Nights
> 
> 
> 
> Take A Vacation Monkeys




Just a little pixie dust on my part --- 

Sorry about that!


mac_tlc


----------



## ace21

mac_tlc said:


> Just a little pixie dust on my part ---
> 
> Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> mac_tlc



THANKS For The Pixie Dust!!!

You do a GREAT Service to the community!!!


----------



## ljhayes

mac_tlc said:


> *WAITING - SSR:*
> LJhayes  110 SSR (Oct), $66, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/1)



We were resubmitted to ROFR on 8/8 and passed on 8/28.


----------



## txsoccermom

Hoping lots of you are blessed with pixie dust today and pass ROFR!

   4 wks and waiting....


----------



## Bronte

Here is our timeline ...

Went to Disney for Leap Day and bought into DVC (200 pts. at AKV.) Came home and did some looking around on the disboards.   We decided to cancel nine days out from signing so that we could buy resale.

SSR 270 pts. w/Feb UY (270 pts. 2012 and 270 for 2013)
$50 per pt. we paid closing and fees.
offer made 3/14
accepted 3/14
contract signed 3/14
sent to Disney 3/19
Disney approves 4/18
closing documents 4/24
papers sent to Disney 5/1
first reservation made 5/7  (Beach Club/Board Walk ... 10 nights)

BCV 200 pts. w/March UY (12 pts. 2011, 200 pts. 2012 and 200 for 2013)
$71 per point we pay closing, seller already paid fees.
offer made 8/6
accepted 8/8
contract signed 8/10
sent to Disney 8/13
Disney approves 9/11

Question ... Once the closing documents are finalized and sent to Disney if we already have a membership ID then all I have to do is wait to see the points loaded (does this make the process faster?)

Thanks to everyone here !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DannysMom

Bronte said:
			
		

> Question ... Once the closing documents are finalized and sent to Disney if we already have a membership ID then all I have to do is wait to see the points loaded (does this make the process faster?)
> 
> Thanks to everyone here !!!!!!!!!!!!



A more authoritative expert should be along to confirm, but I believe that since your 2 contracts are 2 different UYs you will essentially have 2 separate memberships. You MAY be able to access both contracts with the same online login, but perhaps not. 

Congrats on both contracts!  

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards App please excuse any typos.


----------



## Bronte

Good to know ... Thanks !!!
So two membership, two sets of cards, two log in's and what not ...
Too bad i did not just list my sisters family ... I could use the points she could get the discounts /benifits (LOL)
Sounds like a bit more work but i think it will be ok ... We are happy with the prices we paid comparded to direct and having a good amount of points at two homes benifits us too.


----------



## txsoccermom

Very quiet today......


----------



## Airb330

txsoccermom said:


> Very quiet today......



Yeah...my husband (PhillyCPA) and I expected to hear today. No big deal, but we did want to try to book VGC for May 2013. By the time it closes and points are loaded I think we'll be past the 7-month mark and studios will be gone.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bronte said:


> Question ... Once the closing documents are finalized and sent to Disney if we already have a membership ID then all I have to do is wait to see the points loaded (does this make the process faster?)



That's how I learned that our first contract with our second UY was closed!  It just showed up on the website.


----------



## minnime

We have two memberships but only need ONE member signon/password.  When you signin both memberships are available and you can select which one you want to deal with. Very easy.


----------



## DougEMG

Bronte said:


> Question ... Once the closing documents are finalized and sent to Disney if we already have a membership ID then all I have to do is wait to see the points loaded (does this make the process faster?)
> 
> Thanks to everyone here !!!!!!!!!!!!



Correct.  First your new contract will get loaded and then a day or so later the points will be added to the contract.


----------



## Joey7295

Joey7295 said:


> VB 150 pts June UY
> 
> $35/pt, buyer pays 3 months MFs, buyer and seller split closing
> 
> June 12 - 300 pts (150 banked), 13 - 150 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 8/15



Just found out that I passed ROFR.


----------



## PhillyCPA

txsoccermom said:


> Very quiet today......



Just spoke to Jason at TSS and as of 2:30pm he has not received any waivers for the day.


----------



## Joey7295

I received my email from Fidelity at 2:38


----------



## Thumper4me

I put in an offer yesterday on 150 OKW points with an April use year.  The contract has 8 2012 points, 150 per year going forward.  Specifics: $51 per point, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 2012 maintenance fees.  Sent to Disney fro ROFR yesterday.

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.  This will be my first OKW points.  My other points are BWV.

Kelly


----------



## moobar25

So I checked the OC Comptrollers page today and my name showed up! It says the info is still being processed (not all info is in). Does this mean that we closed today? I don't want to call Fidelity or the Title Co. and bug them.

If we closed today - then how much longer till we are in the system and official members? I know it will take a while until we get our paperwork from Disney.


----------



## Poolrat

moobar25 said:


> So I checked the OC Comptrollers page today and my name showed up! It says the info is still being processed (not all info is in). Does this mean that we closed today? I don't want to call Fidelity or the Title Co. and bug them.
> 
> If we closed today - then how much longer till we are in the system and official members? I know it will take a while until we get our paperwork from Disney.



I closed today too!!!!      I sent an email to inquire after Evy sent me one reminding me to send in closing documents after I already did and got an email confirming that.  

I got another one from her this afternoon saying everything closed and Disney will be getting paperwork and to expect point to show up in about 2 weeks along with my membership info.  

I already have the membership info and same use year so it will be added to my current points.

It usually will take maybe a week even though she said 2.

If this is your first contract you can call member services in about a week or so and they can give you your member number over the phone until you get your cards.  

I will be looking to see when my new contract shows up so I will also post.  I am sure both of our will be available around the same time. 


Welcome home!!!!


----------



## moobar25

Poolrat said:


> I closed today too!!!!      I sent an email to inquire after Evy sent me one reminding me to send in closing documents after I already did and got an email confirming that.
> 
> I got another one from her this afternoon saying everything closed and Disney will be getting paperwork and to expect point to show up in about 2 weeks along with my membership info.
> 
> I already have the membership info and same use year so it will be added to my current points.
> 
> It usually will take maybe a week even though she said 2.
> 
> If this is your first contract you can call member services in about a week or so and they can give you your member number over the phone until you get your cards.
> 
> I will be looking to see when my new contract shows up so I will also post.  I am sure both of our will be available around the same time.
> 
> 
> Welcome home!!!!



Thank you & Congrats on closing! 
Yes this is my first & I can't wait till its all done. So excited. I hope you're right about week or two. We're going to WDW on 9/30 and hoping to get DVC-APs. Someone mentioned that as long as we are in the system we can get ID cards at the preview center at SSR. I've been worried we're not gonna make it.


----------



## belias21

Thumper4me said:


> I put in an offer yesterday on 150 OKW points with an April use year.  The contract has 8 2012 points, 150 per year going forward.  Specifics: $51 per point, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 2012 maintenance fees.  Sent to Disney fro ROFR yesterday.
> 
> I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.  This will be my first OKW points.  My other points are BWV.
> 
> Kelly



The fact that this contract isn't really loaded should definitely help you get through ROFR. OKW has been tough lately, but mine got through last week (I had no 2012 points).

Good Luck!


----------



## twoj

moobar25 said:
			
		

> So I checked the OC Comptrollers page today and my name showed up! It says the info is still being processed (not all info is in). Does this mean that we closed today? I don't want to call Fidelity or the Title Co. and bug them.
> 
> If we closed today - then how much longer till we are in the system and official members? I know it will take a while until we get our paperwork from Disney.



I closed and was on the Comptrollers website on 8/31... I called member admin yesterday (9/11) and they told me I wasn't set up yet and that they have been experiencing computer issues.. Kind o sounds like there is one person who sets them up but not sure... He told me to try back on Monday.. That would put me at 18-20 days for it to be set up... I see some people are set up in less than a week-- wish I was one of them..
I am anxious to have spring break booked


----------



## michelleiada

Ok...so I was informed 9 days ago that I passed ROFR.  still no closing documents.  Is this normal?  Seems like I should have by now?


----------



## DannysMom

Yep. Completely normal. I got my closing docs emailed 10 days after passing ROFR.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards App please excuse any typos.


----------



## michelleiada

DannysMom said:
			
		

> Yep. Completely normal. I got my closing docs emailed 10 days after passing ROFR.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards App please excuse any typos.



Thanks.  I thought I would get them through email.  I didn't realize they would come through the mail.


----------



## macleod1979

I second that.


----------



## Disneytrish

I'm still waiting.. I'm starting to go crazy!


----------



## LRHOH

Made it through ROFR with two properties.  SSR for 80 points and BLT for 25 points.  Have already closed on SSR.  When can I contact DVC about member number?  Expectin to close on BLT this week.


----------



## Disneytrish

Just got word that we passed!!!!! Woo hoooo!!


----------



## mrp4352

We just got the word - we passed!!!

VB - 200 points, Sept use year, no banked points, but all 2012 points available. Buyer pays closing/maintenance fees  $44/point

Sorry I didn't share earlier, but after the trouble with the purchase we tried in May, I didn't want to jinx this one!!


----------



## PhillyCPA

PhillyCPA said:


> We went to ROFR today on our first contract... hopefully we will be new owners in the next few months.
> 
> We have been researching the timeshare for about a year and trying to determine what makes sense for us.  After much research, we decided AKV was perfect for us because we don't mind using the buses to get around and we love the ambience/theme of the resort.
> 
> Our contract is for 100 points with an August UY.  100 points are currently available and an additional 100 points will become available 8/1/2013 and every year after.  We paid $68 per point, closing costs, and 2012 MF.  We are very happy with what we got for what we paid, and based on what I've seen here, I think we have a good shot of making it through ROFR ::fingers crossed::
> 
> Looking forward to being owners and keeping up with all things DVC.  This is all very exciting!



We passed!  This is our first contract so we are very excited to be new members of DVC.


----------



## cz4ever

Duplicate - where's that delete button?!?


----------



## cz4ever

cz4ever said:


> My three contracts are now signed, counter-signed, and in the hands of the title company (First American), so I guess it's time to post them here.
> 
> 
> *OKW*: 300 points, $49.98/point, Dec UY, 300/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, buyer+seller split MF
> *VWL*: 400 points, $55/point, Dec UY, 400/400/400 points 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
> *BWV*: 300 points, $65/point, Dec UY, 226/300/300 points from 2010/2011/2012 (2010+2011 banked), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF
> The OKW contract is at high risk for ROFR.  I paid asking price on that one and seriously considered offering a couple of bucks over asking just to get past ROFR.  Wish me luck!
> 
> The VWL contract will be really nice to get through.  I hope the monkey continues to ignore VWL.
> 
> I did not negotiate hard enough on the BWV contract.  I meant to offer $60/point, failed at math, but figured it was still a solid deal.



I've been working with an "off Broadway" reseller (sellmytimesharenow.com), so I've held off posting until I had definitive information.  Good news -- as of last night the title for the BWV contract is visible on the Orange County (Orlando) Comptroller's website!  So I think it's safe to report that:

OKW 300 was ROFR'd (previously reported and no surprise)
BWV 300 has closed!  I hope to be in the DVC system soon.
VWL 400 is in the process of closing!  Disney took its sweet time but ultimately did not exercise its ROFR.  I hope it closes within the week---it's really up to the sellers and how fast they send in their paperwork.
Two out of three ain't bad...  Now to rent out the 600 or so points that expire in two and a half months (once I'm in the system)!


----------



## DougEMG

cz4ever said:


> I've been working with an "off Broadway" reseller (sellmytimesharenow.com), so I've held off posting until I had definitive information.  Good news -- as of last night the title for the BWV contract is visible on the Orange County (Orlando) Comptroller's website!  So I think it's safe to report that:
> 
> OKW 300 was ROFR'd (previously reported and no surprise)
> BWV 300 has closed!  I hope to be in the DVC system soon.
> VWL 400 is in the process of closing!  Disney took its sweet time but ultimately did not exercise its ROFR.  I hope it closes within the week---it's really up to the sellers and how fast they send in their paperwork.
> Two out of three ain't bad...  Now to rent out the 600 or so points that expire in two and a half months (once I'm in the system)!



Congradulations on you two purchases.  Real shame about that OKW one not getting through.  Good luck with renting out those points


----------



## MickeyFan612

I saw an OKW today and I had to put in an offer...what have I got to loose  Offer Excepted!!

OKW $50/point (April) all 2011, 2012 and forward.  I pay closing.  seller pays 2012 maint.  hmmm I wander what my odds are LOL


----------



## MickeyFan612

cz4ever said:


> I've been working with an "off Broadway" reseller (sellmytimesharenow.com), so I've held off posting until I had definitive information.  Good news -- as of last night the title for the BWV contract is visible on the Orange County (Orlando) Comptroller's website!  So I think it's safe to report that:
> 
> OKW 300 was ROFR'd (previously reported and no surprise)
> BWV 300 has closed!  I hope to be in the DVC system soon.
> VWL 400 is in the process of closing!  Disney took its sweet time but ultimately did not exercise its ROFR.  I hope it closes within the week---it's really up to the sellers and how fast they send in their paperwork.
> Two out of three ain't bad...  Now to rent out the 600 or so points that expire in two and a half months (once I'm in the system)!



Congrats!!


----------



## belias21

MickeyFan612 said:


> I saw an OKW today and I had to put in an offer...what have I got to loose  Offer Excepted!!
> 
> OKW $50/point (April) all 2011, 2012 and forward.  I pay closing.  seller pays 2012 maint.  hmmm I wander what my odds are LOL



Looks like you just sent the monkey a free meal.


----------



## PhillyCPA

MickeyFan612 said:


> I saw an OKW today and I had to put in an offer...what have I got to loose  Offer Excepted!!
> 
> OKW $50/point (April) all 2011, 2012 and forward.  I pay closing.  seller pays 2012 maint.  hmmm I wander what my odds are LOL



Loose = Lose

Excepted = Accepted

Wander = Wonder


----------



## MickeyFan612

PhillyCPA said:


> Loose = Lose
> 
> Excepted = Accepted
> 
> Wander = Wonder



That's what I get for typing too fast


----------



## Joey7295

MickeyFan612 said:
			
		

> I saw an OKW today and I had to put in an offer...what have I got to loose  Offer Excepted!!
> 
> OKW $50/point (April) all 2011, 2012 and forward.  I pay closing.  seller pays 2012 maint.  hmmm I wander what my odds are LOL



How many points?


----------



## MickeyFan612

Joey7295 said:


> How many points?



190 points...WOW I did type way too fast.  Sorry I left out most important detail.  It was listed for $60/point.  There was also a 210 point August use year, loaded contract, that sold for 50/point.  That one was listed for only $50/point!  

Doubtful but Hopeful


----------



## ace21

MickeyFan612 said:


> 190 points...WOW I did type way too fast.  Sorry I left out most important detail.  It was listed for $60/point.  There was also a 210 point August use year, loaded contract, that sold for 50/point.  That one was listed for only $50/point!
> 
> Doubtful but Hopeful



 GOOD LUCK!!! 

We have been holding our collective breath for 17 days


----------



## cz4ever

MickeyFan612 said:


> I saw an OKW today and I had to put in an offer...what have I got to loose  Offer Excepted!!
> 
> OKW $50/point (April) all 2011, 2012 and forward.  I pay closing.  seller pays 2012 maint.  hmmm I wander what my odds are LOL



Probably not enough bananas in Florida to help... but best of luck!!!


----------



## JaimeA

michelleiada said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I thought I would get them through email.  I didn't realize they would come through the mail.



Mine came through email not snail mail.  I used fidelity.  Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Poolrat

michelleiada said:


> Thanks.  I thought I would get them through email.  I didn't realize they would come through the mail.



Got mine from Fidelity through email.  

One title company sent me a fed ex envelope 2 others I had to pay to send it back.


----------



## fmer55

Bronte said:


> Here is our timeline ...
> 
> Went to Disney for Leap Day and bought into DVC (200 pts. at AKV.) Came home and did some looking around on the disboards.   We decided to cancel nine days out from signing so that we could buy resale.
> 
> SSR 270 pts. w/Feb UY (270 pts. 2012 and 270 for 2013)
> $50 per pt. we paid closing and fees.
> offer made 3/14
> accepted 3/14
> contract signed 3/14
> sent to Disney 3/19
> Disney approves 4/18
> closing documents 4/24
> papers sent to Disney 5/1
> first reservation made 5/7  (Beach Club/Board Walk ... 10 nights)
> 
> BCV 200 pts. w/March UY (12 pts. 2011, 200 pts. 2012 and 200 for 2013)
> $71 per point we pay closing, seller already paid fees.
> offer made 8/6
> accepted 8/8
> contract signed 8/10
> sent to Disney 8/13
> Disney approves 9/11
> 
> Question ... Once the closing documents are finalized and sent to Disney if we already have a membership ID then all I have to do is wait to see the points loaded (does this make the process faster?)
> 
> Thanks to everyone here !!!!!!!!!!!!



No faster at all, in fact my 2nd took longer than the first.

As long as they are titled the same way they will be available under one login. I wa told the first thing they do is look to see if you a current member


----------



## maburke

maburke said:


> VGC, 135 pts, March UY, all 2012 pts, 14 banked 2011 pts, $97, buyer pays closing and 2012 mfs.



Just heard this afternoon that we passed ROFR!


----------



## txsoccermom

txsoccermom said:
			
		

> In the waiting game now....
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 8/14
> 
> SSR, 120 pts (Sept UY), $57/pt, buyer pays closing, no mf
> 
> I am excited!!  This will be our 1st DVC venture, and I am sure we will get hit with "addonitus".  There were better deals out there for higher point pkgs, but for a small pkg like this, I think I did well considering they are going very fast and for asking price usually in the $60s/pt.
> 
> Here's wishing everyone who is waiting with me, for some pixie dust!



Passed ROFR today!!!!  Broker said she heard from one of the admins there were issues yesterday, so that is why many didn't hear until today.  And, best news is we also got all of 2012 points to!!!!  Can't wait to close and actually start using our points


----------



## skirby

We were notified that we passed ROFR yesterday!
Here are the details:
180 AKV (March), $60, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ~8/20, passed 9/12)


----------



## THKlovesDisney

First time poster, and first off, I want to thank everyone for all the advice on these threads. It has been a wealth of information. 

We put an offer in last Wednesday (9/5) on a 130 point SSR contract. 
The Seller accepted on Thursday and were told it would be 2-3 working days until we got the contract. 
Thankfully, we got the contract late on Friday (9/7), as we were leaving the country for vacation on Saturday. Got our contract back to broker on Saturday (or Monday since they don't work on weekends)
Now it is Thursday (9/13) and we are still waiting on the Seller to return the contract. 

Really wish they would return it so we can get to ROFR and start that waiting process.

Will give more information as we proceed.


----------



## belias21

THKlovesDisney said:


> First time poster, and first off, I want to thank everyone for all the advice on these threads. It has been a wealth of information.
> 
> We put an offer in last Wednesday (9/5) on a 130 point SSR contract.
> The Seller accepted on Thursday and were told it would be 2-3 working days until we got the contract.
> Thankfully, we got the contract late on Friday (9/7), as we were leaving the country for vacation on Saturday. Got our contract back to broker on Saturday (or Monday since they don't work on weekends)
> Now it is Thursday (9/13) and we are still waiting on the Seller to return the contract.
> 
> Really wish they would return it so we can get to ROFR and start that waiting process.
> 
> Will give more information as we proceed.



First off, WELCOME! 

Yeah, the seller procrastination variable is a frustrating one. You'd think they would be eager to get their cash and be done, but that doesn't always seem to be the case.


----------



## cz4ever

maburke said:


> Just heard this afternoon that we passed ROFR!



Congrats!  Given how popular VGC is, with waiting lists to buy direct, that's great news!  Boogie time... 



txsoccermom said:


> Passed ROFR today!!!!  Broker said she heard from one of the admins there were issues yesterday, so that is why many didn't hear until today.  And, best news is we also got all of 2012 points to!!!!  Can't wait to close and actually start using our points



Conga-rats!  I'm not sure what's surprising about getting all the 2012 points, but sounds like a sweet bonus!  



skirby said:


> We were notified that we passed ROFR yesterday!
> Here are the details:
> 180 AKV (March), $60, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF, (sub ~8/20, passed 9/12)



Very nice - congrats to you!  GL on a quick closing!  



THKlovesDisney said:


> First time poster, and first off, I want to thank everyone for all the advice on these threads. It has been a wealth of information.
> 
> We put an offer in last Wednesday (9/5) on a 130 point SSR contract.
> The Seller accepted on Thursday and were told it would be 2-3 working days until we got the contract.
> Thankfully, we got the contract late on Friday (9/7), as we were leaving the country for vacation on Saturday. Got our contract back to broker on Saturday (or Monday since they don't work on weekends)
> Now it is Thursday (9/13) and we are still waiting on the Seller to return the contract.



First, WELCOME!  Second, congrats on getting your first offer accepted and best of luck avoiding the ROFR monkey.  He hasn't had an appetite for SSR, so you're probably fine, but just in case...


----------



## michelleiada

This is starting to feel like such a long process...UGH!  Got an e mail from Fidelity today saying my closing docs have been approved and iI should be receiving them soon.  I passed ROFR 11 days ago.   Hope once I get my closing docs things move along quickly.  I really want to make my reservation for June soon!


----------



## Poolrat

For timeline purposes.


BCV Oct UY   150   Fidelity - not sure what asking was somewhere between$65 and $75 
7/17 Called Rachel at Fidelity for an offer 
7/19 called again got Sharon - had seller acceptance in minutes
7/20 Papers email, signed and returned
7/24 Papers from seller return SENT TO ROFR
8/21 Notice that ROFR was WAIVED
8/27  email saying estoppels done just waiting for closing papers. 
8/28  Closing papers received and paid and returned. 
9/11  Orange county showing deed transferred.
9/14  Contract shows up in DVC.  
Purchase price $60.00pp   NO MF - 2012 and buyer pays Closing
0 - 2011   0 -2012   150- 2013


----------



## michelleiada

I'm another step closer.  I received my closing documents yesterday via email.  Signed them and sent overnight , along with a certified bank check, back to the closing company.  I'm 100% done with my end of things.  Hopefully the seller is prompt.  A few more weeks until its official....YIPEEE!


----------



## Caren90

michelleiada said:


> I'm another step closer.  I received my closing documents yesterday via email.  Signed them and sent overnight , along with a certified bank check, back to the closing company.  I'm 100% done with my end of things.  Hopefully the seller is prompt.  A few more weeks until its official....YIPEEE!



Congratulations and here is wishing you a speedy closing. It seems like a loooong wait but it will be worth it.
Stephen


----------



## 333disneymom

We just found out that we passed ROFR.  Here's our details...

SSR (Aug UY) 150 points
$50 per point
buyer pays closing, and 1/4 MF
150 (2012), 150 (2013) and all points going forward

Can't wait to have our new points in the system (we already own at AKL), even though we won't need to book until January. Thanks so much to all who contribute on this board. Your advice/ experience was very helpful when trying to find the right contract.


----------



## DougEMG

333disneymom said:


> We just found out that we passed ROFR.  Here's our details...
> 
> SSR (Aug UY) 150 points
> $50 per point
> buyer pays closing, and 1/4 MF
> 150 (2012), 150 (2013) and all points going forward
> 
> Can't wait to have our new points in the system (we already own at AKL), even though we won't need to book until January. Thanks so much to all who contribute on this board. Your advice/ experience was very helpful when trying to find the right contract.



Congradulations


----------



## uriel12

Passed ROFR!

Dec UY - 350 pts - $58.64 /PP - (2010) -138pts - (2012) 700 pts. Seller pays closing cost & MF.

Contract signed 8/24/12
Passed ROFR - 9/18/12

Not the best contract, but I was looking for VWL.


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> Passed ROFR!
> 
> Dec UY - 350 pts - $58.64 /PP - (2010) -138pts - (2012) 700 pts. Seller pays closing cost & MF.
> 
> Contract signed 8/24/12
> Passed ROFR - 9/18/12
> 
> Not the best contract, but I was looking for VWL.



With all the points that is coming with that's still working out to a nice deal with the seller paying closing and MF.


----------



## uriel12

DougEMG said:


> With all the points that is coming with that's still working out to a nice deal with the seller paying closing and MF.



Thanks Doug - I have to think the 138 pts are lost since Oct & Nov is so busy.  I will try to have them do a banking exception and see how that goes.


----------



## Joey7295

uriel12 said:
			
		

> Thanks Doug - I have to think the 138 pts are lost since Oct & Nov is so busy.  I will try to have them do a banking exception and see how that goes.



I don't think you can bank the 138 points because they were already banked from 2010


----------



## fmer55

belias21 said:


> First off, WELCOME!
> 
> Yeah, the seller procrastination variable is a frustrating one. You'd think they would be eager to get their cash and be done, but that doesn't always seem to be the case.



Often times sellers have loans that they are not completely satisfying so they too, need to come up with cash. A point often overlooked when people wonder why sellers take so long.


----------



## DougEMG

uriel12 said:


> Thanks Doug - I have to think the 138 pts are lost since Oct & Nov is so busy.  I will try to have them do a banking exception and see how that goes.



Those 138 points can't be banked as they are from 2010.  But I'd put those points out there to rent as soon as you get the points added to your membership.  Rent them out cheap enough and you might get someone to take a night here and there even if the location and room size isn't perfect.

Good luck.


----------



## K9pal

K9pal said:


> We are purchasing our first add on, same resort and UY as our original contract so we are very excited!
> 
> 50 SSR points $65/pt
> Feb UY
> 54 pts coming 2/13
> submitted to Disney 8/24 (Timeshare Store)



Just received notice that we passed ROFR!!


----------



## 333disneymom

DougEMG said:
			
		

> Congradulations



Thanks!



			
				uriel12 said:
			
		

> Passed ROFR!
> 
> Dec UY - 350 pts - $58.64 /PP - (2010) -138pts - (2012) 700 pts. Seller pays closing cost & MF.
> 
> Contract signed 8/24/12
> Passed ROFR - 9/18/12
> 
> Not the best contract, but I was looking for VWL.





			
				K9pal said:
			
		

> Just received notice that we passed ROFR!!



Congrats to both of you.


----------



## ELMC

belias21 said:


> First off, WELCOME!
> 
> Yeah, the seller procrastination variable is a frustrating one. You'd think they would be eager to get their cash and be done, but that doesn't always seem to be the case.



There are many variables that can contribute to a seller's delay in getting paperwork returned.  Whether it be a divorce situation, an estate situation, a need to come up with cash to pay off the loan, a situation where the contracts need to be notarized, or a foreign seller, there are often many obstacles on the sell side that do not exist on the buy side.

Add to that the fact that buyers are typically hyper focused on their upcoming purchase and the excitement level is high.  I'm guessing that the excitement level to part with one's DVC ownership is much lower and that it falls lower down on the "to do" list.

I think that the important thing to remember is that these things take time.  The waiting isn't fun, but it's what we sign on for when we choose to purchase resale.  My BLT contract closed at the 10 1/2 month window for my big upcoming two family trip.  Not only did I survive, but I was able to book the room I wanted despite missing the 11 month window by a full two weeks.


----------



## princess124

Now that we've passed ROFR, I feel comfortable sharing our information without feeling like I'm going to jinx it.  

We purchased our first DVC contract - a small point - so that we could pay cash and not finance.  We just passed ROFR with:

AKV 25 points
Feb UY
25 2012 (which we banked) 
25 2013
25 2014

$69/point
Buyer to pay closing and 2012 MF

We passed ROFR in less than 30 days - our 30 mark would have been this coming Sunday, the 23rd.

We are using TSS and *** - they've been great so far!  We're now waiting for our closing documents which should hopefully come in the next few days and we'll be on our way to finally becoming DVC members!


----------



## cz4ever

michelleiada said:


> I'm another step closer.  I received my closing documents yesterday via email.  Signed them and sent overnight , along with a certified bank check, back to the closing company.  I'm 100% done with my end of things.  Hopefully the seller is prompt.  A few more weeks until its official....YIPEEE!



Congratulations!  I wish the best of luck, and hope you don't have a procrastinating seller!  (I had one of each on two offers that were accepted on the same date -- one contract is already in the system and the points are available to me, while the other is still awaiting seller docs... doh!).  



333disneymom said:


> We just found out that we passed ROFR.  Here's our details...
> 
> SSR (Aug UY) 150 points
> $50 per point
> buyer pays closing, and 1/4 MF
> 150 (2012), 150 (2013) and all points going forward
> 
> Can't wait to have our new points in the system (we already own at AKL), even though we won't need to book until January. Thanks so much to all who contribute on this board. Your advice/ experience was very helpful when trying to find the right contract.



Nice!  Congratulations!  



uriel12 said:


> Passed ROFR!
> 
> Dec UY - 350 pts - $58.64 /PP - (2010) -138pts - (2012) 700 pts. Seller pays closing cost & MF.
> 
> Contract signed 8/24/12
> Passed ROFR - 9/18/12
> 
> Not the best contract, but I was looking for VWL.



What a great feeling, eh?  And I'm not sure why you say that's not a great deal.  If you get anything out of the 2010 points, it's an extremely good price for an almost totally loaded contract, and you got the seller's to pay both MF and closing cost!  



princess124 said:


> Now that we've passed ROFR, I feel comfortable sharing our information without feeling like I'm going to jinx it.
> 
> We purchased our first DVC contract - a small point - so that we could pay cash and not finance.  We just passed ROFR with:
> 
> AKV 25 points
> Feb UY
> 25 2012 (which we banked)
> 25 2013
> 25 2014
> 
> $69/point
> Buyer to pay closing and 2012 MF
> 
> We passed ROFR in less than 30 days - our 30 mark would have been this coming Sunday, the 23rd.
> 
> We are using TSS and *** - they've been great so far!  We're now waiting our closing documents which should hopefully come tomorrow and we'll be on our way to finally becoming DVC members!



Congratulations!  That's a great deal for such a small contract!  Woohoo!


----------



## Cottun

Cottun said:


> We just submitted our first contract to Disney for ROFR on 8/21/12.  We are very excited, yet nervous at the same time.  I know there is not really a way to know, but how do our chances look?
> 
> BWV 30 points @ $69pp with October UY, 30 pts 2011, 30 pts 2012, and 30 pts 2013.  Buyer pays MF and CC.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.



We received the email yesterday that we passed ROFR!  We are looking foward to many trips to WDW. We wanted a small contract for the DVC AP discount, now with the DVC PAP discount our small contract will pay for itself in less than two years.  Again, thanks to everyone for the information on this forum!


----------



## hfehr1s

We just submitted our first contract - anxiously starting the waiting game.  

Details:

OKW-not extended (March UY) 150 Points  
$55 per point
buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 MFs
150 (2012) 150 (2013)

Nervous - looks like they've been taking OKW contracts....


----------



## jakers

Passed ROFR yesterday on our first contract. 

25 point HH with March use year. No 2012 points, 25 points coming 2013 and beyond. Buyer paid closing, Seller paid MF for 2012 (guess that makes sense since they used all the points for 2012). 

Wanted a small contract to find out what the process was really like and to get the discounts (especially the new discount!) on APs. We will save almost the entire amount of our contract with the discounts. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing their information, it really helped us to be patient during the ROFR process. By the way, it was sent for ROFR on 8/22 in case anyone is tracking that timeline.


----------



## CarolynMink

princess124 said:


> Now that we've passed ROFR, I feel comfortable sharing our information without feeling like I'm going to jinx it.



This has also been my feeling.
We received an email that we passed ROFR.

BCV 100pt Dec UY
all 2012 & 2013 pts.
$75/pt buyer pays closing & MF

Offer made Aug. 17th, sent to Disney Aug. 24th and passed ROFR on Sept. 19th. Just short of four weeks.

I know I over paid but, I have been bidding on small point BCV contracts for two years now.  I have been the second/next person on a contract more times than I can count.  I know I still got a better deal then if I bought direct from Disney.  All my other contracts are direct Disney purchases.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Got the  news on Monday morning-

ROFR'd on BCV $67/pt 270 (DEC) 270 '11, 270 '12 buyer pay closing and seller pay '12 maint. fees


----------



## cz4ever

Cottun said:


> We received the email yesterday that we passed ROFR!  We are looking foward to many trips to WDW. We wanted a small contract for the DVC AP discount, now with the DVC PAP discount our small contract will pay for itself in less than two years.  Again, thanks to everyone for the information on this forum!



Congrats!  The new mega-discount on PAPs does make those small contracts look particularly appealing!  



hfehr1s said:


> We just submitted our first contract - anxiously starting the waiting game.
> 
> Details:
> 
> OKW-not extended (March UY) 150 Points
> $55 per point
> buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 MFs
> 150 (2012) 150 (2013)
> 
> Nervous - looks like they've been taking OKW contracts....



Congrats and good luck!  At one point I would've assured you that you would be fine, but given recent choices by the ROFR gorilla, you might be right on the border.  Hope it works out!  



jakers said:


> Passed ROFR yesterday on our first contract.
> 
> 25 point HH with March use year. No 2012 points, 25 points coming 2013 and beyond. Buyer paid closing, Seller paid MF for 2012 (guess that makes sense since they used all the points for 2012).
> 
> Wanted a small contract to find out what the process was really like and to get the discounts (especially the new discount!) on APs. We will save almost the entire amount of our contract with the discounts.



Congrats!  There's that big DVC PAP discount at work again.  Woot!  



CarolynMink said:


> This has also been my feeling.
> We received an email that we passed ROFR.
> 
> BCV 100pt Dec UY
> all 2012 & 2013 pts.
> $75/pt buyer pays closing & MF
> 
> Offer made Aug. 17th, sent to Disney Aug. 24th and passed ROFR on Sept. 19th. Just short of four weeks.
> 
> I know I over paid but, I have been bidding on small point BCV contracts for two years now.  I have been the second/next person on a contract more times than I can count.  I know I still got a better deal then if I bought direct from Disney.  All my other contracts are direct Disney purchases.



Congrats.  While you might've been able to save a bit more, the next poster's sad news at the BCV contract being ROFR tells you that you couldn't have saved THAT much.  And ending two years of frustration must feel great!  



MickeyFan612 said:


> Got the  news on Monday morning-
> 
> ROFR'd on BCV $67/pt 270 (DEC) 270 '11, 270 '12 buyer pay closing and seller pay '12 maint. fees



Wow, so sorry to hear it.    That's a good deal, but not so good that I would've thought the gorilla would've snapped it up.  Hope the next one works out better!


----------



## belias21

hfehr1s said:


> We just submitted our first contract - anxiously starting the waiting game.
> 
> Details:
> 
> OKW-not extended (March UY) 150 Points
> $55 per point
> buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 MFs
> 150 (2012) 150 (2013)
> 
> Nervous - looks like they've been taking OKW contracts....



Yeah, you're right on the cusp there. Mine got through a couple weeks ago @ $54/pt, but it was stripped of 2012 points. Good luck - here's some monkey food!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Congrats to everyone who passed this week....looks like a lot of happy families will be planning some Walt Disney World trips very soon


----------



## DougEMG

CarolynMink said:


> This has also been my feeling.
> We received an email that we passed ROFR.
> 
> BCV 100pt Dec UY
> all 2012 & 2013 pts.
> $75/pt buyer pays closing & MF
> 
> Offer made Aug. 17th, sent to Disney Aug. 24th and passed ROFR on Sept. 19th. Just short of four weeks.
> 
> I know I over paid but, I have been bidding on small point BCV contracts for two years now.  I have been the second/next person on a contract more times than I can count.  I know I still got a better deal then if I bought direct from Disney.  All my other contracts are direct Disney purchases.



Congradulations.  Trying to buy for two years might have been enough to drive me into buying direct.  Glad things worked out for you finally.


----------



## THKlovesDisney

THKlovesDisney said:
			
		

> First time poster, and first off, I want to thank everyone for all the advice on these threads. It has been a wealth of information.
> 
> We put an offer in last Wednesday (9/5) on a 130 point SSR contract.
> The Seller accepted on Thursday and were told it would be 2-3 working days until we got the contract.
> Thankfully, we got the contract late on Friday (9/7), as we were leaving the country for vacation on Saturday. Got our contract back to broker on Saturday (or Monday since they don't work on weekends)
> Now it is Thursday (9/13) and we are still waiting on the Seller to return the contract.
> 
> Really wish they would return it so we can get to ROFR and start that waiting process.
> 
> Will give more information as we proceed.



The Seller's finally signed the contract a full week (9/15) after we signed.

The contract was sent to Disney on Monday or Tuesday...so now we wait for another 4 weeks. Fingers crossed, but I think we should be fine.


----------



## tjcat

Found out this week we were ROFR on 2 50 point contracts for $50 per point, The monkey's still grabbing those old key west points.on the lookout for old 

Wondering how everyone is so lucky with saratoga prices under $60 per point and usually with loaded contracts.  I made 3 offers on 100 point with no 2012 banked points, 150 with 30 banked 2012 points and 160 points with 20 points from 2012 and sellers won't budge under 63 per point!Guess i just have to keep looking!


----------



## THKlovesDisney

tjcat said:
			
		

> Found out this week we were ROFR on 2 50 point contracts for $50 per point, The monkey's still grabbing those old key west points.on the lookout for old
> 
> Wondering how everyone is so lucky with saratoga prices under $60 per point and usually with loaded contracts.  I made 3 offers on 100 point with no 2012 banked points, 150 with 30 banked 2012 points and 160 points with 20 points from 2012 and sellers won't budge under 63 per point!Guess i just have to keep looking!



I think it is hit or miss. I made a couple offers before this one accepted. Our offer that was just sent to Disney is a 130 point SSR for $57, all the 2012 points Oct UY. They accepted no counter, which makes me wish I would have offered lower, but am happy...yet in waiting.


----------



## maburke

MickeyFan612 said:


> Congrats to everyone who passed this week....looks like a lot of happy families will be planning some Walt Disney World trips very soon



Nope, it's DisneyLand for us!


----------



## 333disneymom

tjcat said:
			
		

> Found out this week we were ROFR on 2 50 point contracts for $50 per point, The monkey's still grabbing those old key west points.on the lookout for old
> 
> Wondering how everyone is so lucky with saratoga prices under $60 per point and usually with loaded contracts.  I made 3 offers on 100 point with no 2012 banked points, 150 with 30 banked 2012 points and 160 points with 20 points from 2012 and sellers won't budge under 63 per point!Guess i just have to keep looking!



Sorry to hear your OKW contracts were taken through ROFR. My advice for SSR is keep looking. It sometimes takes a lot of rejections to finally get one accepted. One company we worked with told me that the majority of their SSR contracts went in the 60s and implied that my offers were too low, so I switched to Fidelity, who were very willing to submit my "lower" offers. If you look at the ROFR numbers though, I think you will see a wide range of what is accepted. Honestly, I think it comes down to a little luck and a lot of perseverance. Good luck.


----------



## Joey7295

OKW 210 pts August UY 

$50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs

August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts

Submitted to ROFR on 9/19

Looks like more food for the monkey but I couldn't resist trying.  Wish me luck


----------



## DougEMG

Joey7295 said:


> OKW 210 pts August UY
> 
> $50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs
> 
> August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 9/19
> 
> Looks like more food for the monkey but I couldn't resist trying.  Wish me luck



Hers's wishing you luck.


----------



## 333disneymom

Joey7295 said:
			
		

> OKW 210 pts August UY
> 
> $50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs
> 
> August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 9/19
> 
> Looks like more food for the monkey but I couldn't resist trying.  Wish me luck



Good luck!


----------



## tomandrobin

Joey7295 said:


> OKW 210 pts August UY
> 
> $50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs
> 
> August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 9/19
> 
> Looks like more food for the monkey but I couldn't resist trying.  Wish me luck



Woooo......Good Luck with that Baby!


----------



## fmer55

Joey7295 said:


> OKW 210 pts August UY
> 
> $50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs
> 
> August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 9/19
> 
> Looks like more food for the monkey but I couldn't resist trying.  Wish me luck



So you are the one. Beat me by ten minutes on that one. Best of Luck with ROFR


----------



## tjcat

Thanks to everyone for your encouraging posts, I'll just keep searching.....


----------



## mac_tlc

Update for 9/21 -- Current data

To PhillyCPA, skirby, princess124, Bronte, CarolynMink, cz4ever (twice!), Cottun, jakers, LJhaves, txsoccermom, 333disneymom, K9pal, Joey7295, Disneytrish, mrp4352, maburke, uriel12  congratulations on passing ROFR! 

to  Thumper4me, MickeyFan612, hfehr1s, Joey7295  good luck with your contracts! 

to MickeyFan612 (again!), tjcat sorry for the ROFR ! 


For the previous thread see ROFR Section III

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'11 postings for ROFR submittals after 3/20 that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to green for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.

'12 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Kidanifan08--------  55 AKV (Dec) $79, 40 banked '09 pts, 40 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/23)
SamSam--------- 100 AKV (Jun) $67, no '10 or '11 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/23)
peacockpass------- 160 AKV (Jun) $73, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/1) member, TTS
scubakat------- 100 AKV (Dec) $70, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/20)
rileysdad------- 100 AKV (Dec) $71, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/30, passed 7/11)
cyl-e---------- 100 AKV (Dec) $69, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/11)
DisFanatic----- 100 AKV (???) $72 (sub 7/21, passed 8/9) non-member
shwn-------- 180 AKV (Dec) $65, 180 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/7)
Vodo-------- 100 AKV (Oct) $67, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28) member
Joey7295----- 160 AKV (Dec) $65, 120 banked '09 pts, 159 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 9/28)
Mom B-------- 140 AKV (Sep) $68, 63 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  (passed 9/28)
uriel12--------- 300 AKV (Dec) $59, 27 '10 pts, 282 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/6)
ffchef----- 150 AKV (Jun) $68, 132 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/10)
Christine207------ 160 AKV (Dec) $59, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 11/10) Fidelity
DisneyRegulars------ 160 AKV (Apr) $75, 134 banked '10 pts, 160 banked ;11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 10/15, passed 11/10)
Angel-B06-------- 100 AKV (Feb) $68, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/10) non-member
miprender--------  55 AKV (Jun) $72, no '11 or '12 pts (passed 11/30)
Joey7295-------- 150 AKV (Dec) $61, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/30)
Chriss928--------- 220 AKV (Feb) $60, 154 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
joech----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $61, 130 '11 pts, all '12 pts
AStamm-------- 100 AKV (Aug) $55, no '11 or '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) DVCResales
achang2001----- 230 AKV (Dec) $65, 170 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/17, passed 12/13)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Joey7295-------- 160 AKV (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 12/21)
Bobobob-------- 200 AKV (Dec) $68, 179 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (passed 1/4) 
magicaldisney------ 160 AKV (Oct) $65, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (suv 12/12, passed 1/11)
thejamester-------  55 AKV (Jun) $70, buyer pays closing, seller pays '12 mf (sub 12/24, passed 1/17)
GreatScottFamily--- 200 AKV (Mar) $73, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 12/21, passed 1/17)
pchivvy--------- 200 AKV (???) $63, 148 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/24)
pyrxtc(seller)-------  50 AKV (???) $77, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 1/9, passed 2/8)
Celestia---------- 250 AKV (Aug) $58, 57 '10 pts, all '11pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
delmar----- 25 AKV (Dec) $75, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Chase'N'Ciera------- 100 AKV (Dec) $63, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
beachbunny------- 115 AKV (Mar) $65, 55 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/7)
krdindy-------- 160 AKV (Oct) $65, 205 pts in holding, 115 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/7)
ColonialMouse------ 160 AKV (Sep) $69, 147 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/5, passed 4/4)
dr&momto2boys------- 180 AKV (Mar) $56, 94 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
kidanifan08-------- 105 AKV (Dec) $67, 74 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/6, passed 5/1)
Tunseeker1------  50 AKV (Sep) $75 (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
jara1528----- 200 AKV (Dev) $59, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/8)
MarlaSingersLaundry------ 225 AKV (Oct) $58, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
cloudnut220 ---- 100 AKV (Oct), $69, 54 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf & closing, (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
joelp --- 100 AKV (Dec), $72, 100 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, (sub ??, passed 7/24)
stacielee --- 150 AKV (Sep), $65, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13)
Joey7295  100 AKV (Jun), $65, 100 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 7/9, passed 8/7)
lynngirl --- 160 AKV (??), $65.62, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing and mf, (sub 7/28, passed 8/21)
 lions1995 --- 160 AKV (Dec), $62.50, 160 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/5, passed 8/21)
rg35 --- 250 AKV (Dec), $65, 70 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 7/30, passed 8/28) 
*PhillyCPA --- 100 AKV (Aug), $68, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 9/11) 
skirby -- 180 AKV (March), $60, all 12  & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub ~8/20, passed 9/12)
princess124  25 AKV (Feb), $69, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/18)*




*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
sandals421------- 30 BCV (Feb) $??, all '11 & '12 pts
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 60 '09 pts, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
ct_chris---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $78, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 6/2, passed 6/20)
Pirate Granny----- 100 BCV (Dec) $82, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27)
icydog---------- 350 BCV (Mar) $72, 350 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/11)
Poolrat---------  75 BCV (Oct) $82.5, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/22)
SanDeeKath-------  150 BCV (Sep) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/22, passed 8/8)
Ashmer----- 200 BCV (Dec) $80, 200 banked '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 8/18)
Snurk71---- 150 BCV (Sep) $80, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31) member
DizDays---- 100 BCV (Feb) $81 (passed 9/6) TSS
Pirate Granny-----  64 BCV (Dec) $??, 26 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
gchiker-------- 200 BCV (Aug) $74, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/21)
saintstickets------  50 BCV (Aug) $79, 35 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/23, passed 9/28)
icydog-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $74, 95 '11 pts, 150 '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs  (sub 10/14, passed 11/10)
maryliz---------  50 BCV (Mar) $88, 32 banked '11 ts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ~10/31, passed 11/23)
Ruthy------ 166 BCV (Jun) $78, 85 '11 pts, all '12 points, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30)
sleepy jean-------- 100 BCV (Oct) $75, 66 pts holding, 21 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17) member
hsattler--------  60 BCV (Jun) $75, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/19, passed 2/15) 
A and J's Mom---- 100 BCV (Jun) $79, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
TheBum---------- 260 BCV (Feb) $65, 48 banked '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/29) member
jjjbdisney----- 150 BCV (???) $70, 55 '10 pts, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/15)
SleepingPrincess--- 210 BCV (Aug) $68, 25 '10 pts, 2 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/21)
kmermaid------- 100 BCV (Oct) $78, 17 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, selle pays closing and mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/13)
wigdoutdismom------ 200 BCV (Feb) $72, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 3/27) member, Fidelity
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
xstitches----- 50 BCV (Mar) $70, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 4/10)
bdoleary------ 170 BCV (Aug) $66, 165 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/3, passed 5/1)
tgropp------  50 BCV (Sep) $81, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
senadler----- 200 BCV (Feb) $67, 162 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/8)
daraweb----- 300 BCV (Dec) $68, 4 banked '10 pts, 103 '11 pts, 268 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/25, passed 5/22)
mblue----- 150 BCV (Oct) $74, 111 banked pts, all '12 pts
MIALIAS------- 100 BCV $67, buyer pays mf & closing (passed 6/12)
Dopey Sharon-----  50 BCV (???) $?? (passed 6/12)
rhc------- 270 BCV (Feb) $63, 133 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/19)
DizBub------- 160 BCV (Feb) $72, 160 banked '11 pts, 141 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/5, passed 7/3)
GEOS4DIS ---- 270 BCV (Apr), $62.50, 126 '12 pts, all '13 pts, (sub 6/12, passed 6/28)
Doombuggy0922 --- ?? BCV (Aug), $73, 81 banked '10 pts, 178 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split mf & closing, (sub ???, passed 7/3)
DannysMom --- 200 BCV(Feb), $65, 60 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
twoj --- 400 BCV(Mar), $66, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/13) 
T Morrows Child ---- 200 BCV(Feb), $73, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/14 )
Poolrat  150 BCV (Oct), $60, 0 11 pts, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)
pathways25  300 BCV (Apr), $59, all '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays 2012 mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/21) 
michelleiada ---- 250 BCV(Mar), $68, 81 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub 8/7, passed 9/4)
*Bronte  200 BCV (Mar), $71, 12 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/11)
CarolynMink  100 BCV (Dec), $75, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/19)
*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
jdmn2010-------- 123 BLT (Oct) $88, 83 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/2) member
mixmastertoy-------- 160 BLT (???) $66.25 (passed 5/26)
Emilysmom-------- 190 BLT (Feb) $83, 119 '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Sora1978------- 160 BLT (Sep) $87, 85 banked pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/11)
Sandisw(seller) ---  30 BLT (Jun) $104, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
kristinw3girls------ 100 BLT (Feb) $102, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/27, passed 7/17)
Manc--------- 200 BLT (Jun) $91, 56 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/2, passed 8/17) TTS
dvcsterling------ 270 BLT (Feb) $90, 47 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/24)
mousenyc----- 160 BLT (Mar) $83pp, 128 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
WDW99------ 100 BLT (Aug) $95, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/19, passed 9/28)
Song of the South---- 200 BLT (Feb) $89, 13 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
LBollengier-----  80 BLT (???) $??
maburke------  60 BLT (Mar) $99, 26 banked '11 pts, 31 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/11)
etemplet----200 BLT (Aug) $80, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 10/6, passed 10/25)
ajseagles3----- 200 BLT (Aug) $85, 14 '11 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/11) member
jack27d------ 210 BLT (Feb) $85, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/11, passed 11/10) member
DisnutDave--------  65 BLT (Feb) $92 (passed 11/23)
GrnMtnMan-------- 160 BLT (Apr) $96.875, 118 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 11/10, passed 11/30) DVCbyResale
wdrl-------  50 BLT (Feb) $97, 50 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) TTS
TeleoDeum------- 210 BLT (Jun) $94, 138 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/23)non-member, TTS
Cinderella1122--------  50 BLT (Feb) $99, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/4)
mickeyplanner------- 200 BLT (Dec) $84, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays '11 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31)
luckyman apd-------- 125 BLT (Jun) $95, 94 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/9)
ms_minnie----- 160 BLT (Sep) $89, buyer pays closing (sub 1/25, passed 2/22)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 154 banked pts (passed 2/29)
Frontside720------- 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 48 banked pts (passed 2/29)
doodlemama------ 270 BLT (Mar) $87, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/8)
ebirrane------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 2/13, passed 3/7)
gmi3804------ 160 BLT (Sep) $87 (sub 1/26, passed 3/5)
gmi3804------ 250 BLT (Sep) $82 (sub 1/26, passed 2/27)
Song of the South------ 160 BLT (Feb) $80, 131 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
JennG----- 100 BLT (Jun) $95, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/27)
ELMC------ 100 BLT (Jun) (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Cfry06------- 200 BLT (Feb) $88, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (passed 4/11)
bethifoody------ 160  BLT (Apr) $89, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split ms (sub 3/19, passed 4/18) non-member
le9397------ 160 BLT (Feb) $82, 53 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/26) non-member
Mrbruin2k------ 220 BLT (Oct) $92, 318 banked pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 5/1)
Meggysmum------ 125 BLT (Mar) $90 , 16 '12 pts, (passed 6/12) member
Missyrose-------  80 BLT (Jun) $90, 120 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/19, passed 7/17) 
catpainter --- 210 BLT (Feb), $85, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mg (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
TDWalt ---- 140 BLT (Sep), $78, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
rodmcg --- 160 BLT (Feb), $ ???, (sub 6/27, passed 7/17)
rock_doctor --- 270 BLT (Feb), $86, 53 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, (sub 6/27, passed 7/24)
albarellic --- 160 BLT (Sep), $87, 60 banked 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, buter pays closing & mf (sub 7/10, passed 8/7)
srberubehn  170 BLT (Jun), $80, 170 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, split closing & mf, (sub 7/27, passed 8/21)
GOOFY D --- 170 BLT (Jun) $80, 170 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer paid closing, split mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/28) 
heathrow42  160 BLT (Oct), $83, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, no 12 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/21)


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
dismagiclover------- 150 BWV (Jun) $48, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/8, passed 4/25)
krisnchris-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $46, 31 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/5, passed 5/3)
Joey7295-------- 170 BWV (Sep) $50, 65 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/29)
marie1981-------- 150 BWV (Aug) $60, 98 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/2, passed 5/24)
jocin3---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $66, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 5/27, passed 6/1)
vhm672---------- 150 BWV (Sep) $65, 14 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/1)
erikawolf2004----- 100 BWV (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
MaryD73--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $52, 134 '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/8)
Vincent Vega----- 200 BWV (Oct) $60, 196 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/20, passed 6/30) non-member
M5ward------- 300 BWV (Feb) $61, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
janischa-------- 150 BWV (Apr) $47, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/21, passed 7/1) Fidelity
diswish-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $66,  123 '11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/1)
snoope------- 150 BWV (Dec) $48, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/1)
Sandisw------- 150 BWV (Dec) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/11)
Thumper4me----- 150 BWV (Apr) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12)
diz4ever------- 100 BWV (Dec) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/11)
Ms.Minnie------ 150 BWV (Dec) $46, all '12 pts (sub 6/23)
pxlbarrel------- 100 BWV (Sep) $65, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/2)
a742246-----  60 BWV (???) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 8/18)
Vodo------ 200 BWV (Oct) $55, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/24) non-member
n2mm------- 75 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) member, Fidelity
LBollengier------ 150 BWV (Jun) $60, seller pays mf (passed 9/1)
Boardwalkin------ 150 BWV (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/31)
odaddy!------ 160 BWV (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf
Thumper4Me(seller)-- 100 BWV (Oct) $69, 7 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) TTS
fers31------- 150 BWV (Feb) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 9/20)
Splashboat------- 100 BWV (???) $66, 85 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/17, passed 8/31)
jontybfc----- 220 BWV (Dec) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf 
rmcildw2m------  30 BWV (Mar) $68
saintstickets----- 40 BWV (Aug) $66, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/27, passed 10/4) Fidelity
RN2003AZ----- 550 BWV (Oct) $55, 156 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/25)
MouseMomx2-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $60, 150 banked '10 pts, 28 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays md (sub 10/19, passed 11/10) Fidelity
fn2bfree--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $40.68, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30)
herb102211-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (sub 10/5, passed 10/26)
Dana1016-------- 200 BWV (Apr) $49.5, no '11 pts, 70 '12 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/23) Dvcbyresale
discorsner----- 250 BWV (Apr) $62, 88 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13)
bigtony777------- 290 BWV (Feb) $57, 70 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/16, passed 12/15)
WillJenDisney------- 214 BWV (Feb) $65, 214 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
Joey7295-------- 150 BWV(Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/28) member
BillandChris------ 270 BWV(Mar) $60, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, TTS
kaytieedid-------- 171 BWV (Apr) $50, 112 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/16, passed 1/11)
Debbie Jean------ 150 BWV (Sep) $58, 114 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) member
1slowdaddy---------- 270 BWV (Feb) $??, 270 banked '11 pts (passed 1/24)
pchivvy------- 175 BWV (Oct) $50, 123 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/31)
idratherbeinwdw------  80 BWV (Dec) $66, 21 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/31) member 
ELMC---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $52, 104 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/31)
Missyrose-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $50, 144 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/6)
watwsj------- 50 BWV (Jun) $73, no '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
etemplet------  75 BWV (Aug) $50, no '11 pts (passed 2/21)
Dopey0039------ 220 BWV (Sep) $51, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
gray52--------- 100 BWV (Oct) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/6, passed 2/29) member
quinnc19------  80 BWV (Jun) $58, 38 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/25)
melodyka------ 100 BWV (Dec) $60, 100 '11 pts, 100 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/17, passed 3/14) Fidelity
joyzilli------  25 BWV (???) $60.5, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15 passed 3/21)
fmer55----- 200 BWV (Feb) $50, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/11)
sasmmb------ 160 BLT (Feb) $58, 108 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
evedd------ 150 BWV (Mar) $58, no '12 pts, all '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/25)
Indians24------ 100 BWV (???) $67, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/28, passed 4/25)
princesscinderella------- 230 BWV (Feb) $55, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
permavac------ 50 BWV (Oct) $65, '11 100 pts (50 banked from '10), '12 50 pts, buyer pays closings and MFs, (sub 4/5, passed 5/2) 
BWV Dreamin (seller)----- 174 BWV (???) $57, no '12 or '13 pts, seller pays mf (passed 5/2)
KSL------ 150 BWV (Feb) $57, 14 '12 pts, 18 '13 pts, all '14 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/8)
DVC Mike----- 136 BWV (Mar) $64 (passed 5/15)
DougEMG------ 350 BWV (Mar) $56, 350 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/22)
uriel12------- 150 BWV (Sep) $60, 150 '11 pts, 300 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (suv 4/18, passed 5/15) member, Fidelity 
Bellabully------ 150 BWV (Dec) $71, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/3, passed 5/29)
soontobeweb07------ 210 BWV (Mar) $55, all '12, '13 & '14 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mr (sub 5/10, passed 6/5)
minnieme--------- 160 BWV (Feb) $57, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12) Fidelity
DougEMG--------- 270 BWV (Aug) $54, 270 banked '10 pts, approx 256 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19) member
DougEMG------ 300 BWV (Aug) $54, 530 pts on 8/12, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/26)
Marsh0013------- 100 BWV (Oct) $73, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
Joey7295------ 250 BWV (Dec) $53, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing/mf (sub 6/6, passed 7/3)
ercbc (seller) --- 175 BWV (Oct), $60, 95 '12 pts, 110 '13 pts, buyer pays closing, ??? mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
JaimeA --- 250 BWV (Apr), $59, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & $50 mf, (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
kgallagher9 --- 150 BWV (Jun), $64, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/11)
Ilyo --- 200 BWV (Dec), $65, 51 pts in holding, 132 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)
2binak  100 BWV (Sep), $64, 100 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/24, passed 8/21)
moobar25, 50 BWV (Mar), $68, 18 '12, all of '13, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 7/31, passed 8/28) 
jara1528 ---150 BWV (Dec), $65, 7 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/3, passed 8/28)
gaylem  300 BWV (Aug), $50, 69 banked 11 pts, 178 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/7, passed 9/5) 
*cz4ever --- 300 BWV(Dec), $65, 226 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed ??)
Cottun  30 BWV (Oct), $69, all 11, 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 8/23, passed 9/18)
*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
ljcrochet--------- 200 HHI (Jun) $40, 172 '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing and mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/2)
Klp--------- 150 HHI (Dec) $32, 150 '10 points that have not been banked, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing (sub 8/19, passed 8/31) Fidelity
Eeyores#1Fan------ 210 HHI (Mar) $47, 121 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer splits '12 mf (sub 9/14, passed 9/27) 
alirwalsh4------ 150 HHI (Aug) $49, 4 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/3, passed 10/12)
anon--------- 400 HHI (???) $29, all points
lovin'fl-----------  25 HHI (Aug) $50, 6 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
lovin'fl-----------  50 HHI (Aug) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/5, passed 1/4) member, TTS
disneybeachprincess---- 350 HHI (Sep) $45, 50 '11 pts (passed 2/15)
lmb----- 50 HHI (Dec) $52, 50 banked '10 pts, 36 '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
uriel12-------350 HHI (Dec) $51, 667 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/14, passed 6/12), TTS
mrp4352----- 225 HHI (Jun) $49, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/24)
freytwins --- 210 HHI (Oct), $48, 25 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, seller pays closing, split mf (sub ???, passed 7/24)
dbil --- 300 HHI (Dec), $49.50, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/24)
ercrbc --- 270 HHI (Jun), $49, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split closing (sub 7/21, passed 8/13) 
okw2012 --- 230 HHI (Apr), $50, 143 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 8/2, passed 8/28)
*jakers  25 HHI (Mar), $??, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/18)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
DIS_MERI----------  25 OKW (Dec) $52, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs & mf (sub 3/31, passed 4/22) non-member, Fidelity 
Pirate Granny------ ??? OKW (???) (sub 5/2, passed 5/23) 
dizhoni----------- 50 OKW (Jun) $60, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/29) member
XGrumpy1------- 200 OKW (Oct) $55, all '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all 11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/15)
canoe86--------- 300 OKW (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/15)
katieandemismom---- 50 OKW (Sep) $58, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf
shawnk63--------- 220 OKW (Apr) $45, 162 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
dkdisdreaming----- 150 OKW (Jun) $45, 106 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/31) Fidelity
skygirltkw------  94 OKW (Jun) $62, 35 '10 pts, all '11 pts banked, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7)
Foobus---- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 36 OKW (Dec) $59, 70 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
DVCconvert----- 40 OKW (Dec) $59, 60 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/21)
kphamousbr------- ?? OKW (???) $??
lionqueen--------- 160 OKW (Aug) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/22) Fidelity
N4niner206------- 150 OKW (Jun) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/27) non-member
csmommy------  70 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/20)
adminjedi----- 190 OKW (Oct) $45, 97 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/4)
kurlyred------ 150 OKW (Aug) $55, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Clemson Fan---- 150 OKW (Oct) $50, all 11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/9, passed 11/30) Fidelity
cropper---------  60 OKW (Feb) $55, 60 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/15, passed 12/13) Fidelity
MDFan------- 220 OKW (Apr) $50, 37 banked '10 pts, 216 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Ike&Jakesmom----- 210 OKW (Apr) $54, 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 1/11)
busybethie--- 250 OKW (Dec) $53, 6 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/19, passed 1/17)[
Meriweather------- 250 OKW (Oct) $49, no '11 or '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/24)
Crazy4Disney06-----  50 OKW (Apr) 55, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/8)
glvest------- 300 OKW (Mar) $58, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/26, passed 2/22)
Caren--------- 150 OKW (Aug) $57, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, passed 2/22)
DVCconvert---------  25 OKW (Dec) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/25)
kstorms27-------- 100 OKW (Oct) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing & mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/28) non-member
Joey7295-----------  25 OKW (Aug) $55, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
Joey7295-----------  45 OKW (Aug) $55, 45 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
xstitches-------- 130 OKW (Sep) $58, 130 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
ovalhead96----- 50 OKW (Sep) $51.5 (passed 3/14)
cc nike------ 210 OKW (Apr) $38, 13 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14)
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  40 OKW (Sep) $55, 40 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295-----  70 OKW (Sep) $55, 70 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member
Joey7295----- 100 OKW (Sep) $55, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14) member 
uriel12-------- 230 OKW (Sep) $50, 230 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/14)
WDWMOE------  50 OKW (Apr) $55 all '12 & '13 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) member
Lucia 27--------- 320 OKW (Feb) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split me (sub 3/2, passed 3/27)
ChrisMouse------ 100 OKW (Aug) $55, 8 banked '10 pts, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
WsPrincess------ 320 OKW (Apr) $52, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/11)
Annie Michelle------ 90 OKW (???) $52, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/18)
gatorgirl02----- 170 OKW (Oct) $48.88, 164 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 4/12, passed 5/8) 
DestyTiger------ 220 OKW (Dec) $50, 3 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/15) 
sunshinehighway----- 100 OKW (Dec) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/22)
flyguy1950-----  50 OKW (???) $65 (sub 5/6, passed 5/29)
carrotf---------  60 OKW (???) $65
scooby9932------- 228 OKW (???) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/22)
princessaloha-------  25 OKW (Aug) $48, 25 pts, buyer pays closing
princessaloha-------  230 OKW (Aug) $48, 52 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing
bamor----- 170 OKW (Oct) $53, 170 banked pts (passed 6/12)
NvDizz----- 150 OKW (Sep) $53, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
fmer55------  90 OKW (Jun) $55, 90 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/11) Fidelity
ffindis --- 90 OKW (Apr), $55, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub ?? passed 7/10)
com_op_2000 --- 121 OKW(Feb), $51.23, 98 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays mf, split cl (sub 6/20, passed 7/10)
Joey7295 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 300 banked '11 pts, 296 banked '12 pts, split closing & mf (sub 6/29, passed 7/24)
Mickeyfan612 --- 296 OKW(Mar), $60, 296 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/13)
gladiola --- 230 OKW (Feb), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, byer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/4, passed 7/3)
disneydiva58  190 OKW (Dec), $53, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/23)
glvsav37  230 OKW (Oct), $55, 144 12 pts banked, all 13 pts, split closing (sub ??, passed 8/28)
belias21 --- 100 OKW (Aug), $54, buyer pays closing,0 12 pts, all 13 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/28)
jplusm  269 OKW (Sep), $49, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/10, passed 8/28)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
katieandemismom------- 150 OKW (Mar) $58, 145 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/18, passed 8/1)
broncoblue399---- 230 OKW (???) $66, 228 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/17)
MouseMomx2----- 100 OKW (Oct) $65, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 9/28)
NikP------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 36 '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split '12 mf (sub 10/19) TTS

Disney Realtor------- 210 OKW (Feb) $59, 386 '11 pts, 118 '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/24)non-member
delmar411------  25 OKW (Oct) $70, 25 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/8)




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
bhiggs7---------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/18)
bulldogbaker--------- 160 SSR (???) $65 (sub 3/28, passed 4/18)
wdwnomad-------- 150 SSR (Mar) $58, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/25)
hauntedcity-------- 170 SSR (Feb) $55, 144 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member
doombuggy-------- 200  SSR (Feb) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 4/11, passed 5/2) non-member
shonadamson------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pas closing and mf (sub 5/10, passed 5/24)
vike201---------- 200 SSR (Sep) $57, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 5/17) 
Kris10rooks------ 100 SSR (???) $66, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
jel0511--------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 195 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/27, passed 6/1) member
emilymad------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $50, all '11 pts & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/6)
bdtracey---------- 250 SSR (Aug) $52, 201 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/2, passed 6/15)
thejamester-------- 160 SSR (Sep) $51.25, 185 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/6,passed 6/20) Fidelity
my 2 monkeys------ 160 SSR (Jun) $50, 108 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/9, passed 6/30) member
Maddykins06------ 250 SSR (Feb) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/16, passed 6/30) member, TSS
ovalhead96------- 160 SSR (???) $53
littlestar (seller)---  75 SSR (Aug) $68, 12 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
vek239----------- 130 SSR (Jun) $55, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 7/12) member
JulieEck--------- 100 SSR (Jun) $60, 96 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/7)
HBmomof2------ 250 SSR (Jun) $58, 224 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 7/28)
jcs0015------ 210 SSR (Jun) $50, all '11 points, seller pays closing, buyer ans seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1) 
Shelly F - Ohio------  50 SSR (Feb) $55 (passed 8/2)
WDW LOVR----- 140 SSR (Mar) $65, 9 banked pts (passed 8/2)
Joey7295-------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
DonnaL------- 50 SSR (Apr) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/15, passed 8/9) Fidelity
nutc4disney---- 100 SSR (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/2, passed 8/16) member
wdwnomad------ 150 SSR (Aug) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
kyle 051777------ 316 SSR (Apr) $45, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/11, passed 7/29)
Vodo------ 225 SSR (Oct) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 8/18) non-member
Bill and Jen------ 270 SSR (Feb) $54.33, 170 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/1, passed 8/16)
htmlkid---------- 250 SSR (Dec) $53, 243 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/24)
Tollerwalker------ 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
DougEMG----- 200 SSR (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/25, passed 9/6) member
Jenbabe411------ 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/20) Fidelity
MrsPook---------  75 SSR (Dec) $55, 75 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 9/21) Fidelity
mickeyalmo------- 210 SSR (???) $65, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/21)non-member
DVCanadian---- 270 SSR (Sep) $50, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/16, passed 9/28)
logan115 (seller) --- 160 SSR (Mar) $54.5, no '11 or '12 pts
Tashaleanne------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 59 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 10/10 passed 11/02)
CKCruising--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $54, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
soxyes--------- 200 SSR (Mar) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing (sub 11/1, passed 11/22) member
Poolrat------- 100 SSR (Oct) $57, all '11, '12, & '13 pts (sub 10/31, passed 11/22) Fidelity
SabresFan------ 150 SSR (Jun) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays 
closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/7, passed 11/30) member, Fidelity
joanndisney---- 220 SSR (Feb) $51.5, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 11/28, passed 12/21) member, Fidelity
lisa3635------- 150 SSR (Dec) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4) member, Fidelity
lisa3635-------  50 SSR (Dec) $55, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/4)  member, Fidelity
MSUmom-------150 SSR(Oct) $65, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 12/23, passed 1/17) non-member, TTS
uriel12---------  300 SSR (Mar) $47.5, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing & '12 mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/24) Fidelity
AimKo-------- 150 SSR (Dec) $??, 150 banked pts (sub 1/3, passed 1/31)
zeferjen------- 150 SSR (Dec) $60, 90 '10 pts, all  '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '12 mf (sub 1/2)
nifferearly------- 210 SSR (Jun) $??, 114 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (passed 1/31) member, fidelity
siennasmama07---- 150 SSR (Jun) $58, 104 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 1/17, passed 2/15)
WLodgeLizard------- 120 SSR (Dec) $50, 29 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15, passed 2/29)
MrToad1345------ 160 SSR (Aug) $52.5, 108 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
zavandor------  65 SSR (Dec) $50, 41 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/7) Fidelity
DizBub--------- 150 SSR (Feb) $53.33, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 2/9, passed 3/8)
catdog70(seller)---- 175 SSR (Mar) $60, 48 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
a742246-------- 100 SSR (Sep) $57, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/14) Fidelity
Caren90------- 150 SSR (Aug) $52, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 160 SSR (Aug) $53, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Caren90------- 200 SSR (Aug) $51, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
greatwhite24----- 160 SSR (???) $50, 129 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/21) Fidelity
ColonialMouse----- 175 SSR (Sep) $53, 59 banked '10 pts, all banked '11pts, & all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and '12 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/27)
BBMOUSE------ 300 SSR (Sep) $45, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/8, passed 4/4) Fidelity
June0802-------  25 SSR (Feb) $59, no '12 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/5) A Timeshare Broker
hmire------- 210 SSR (Jun) $48 210 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 3/1) Fidelity
McLoki------ 250 SSR (Dec) $43.6, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18) non-member
jcolton12------- 200 SSR (Jun) $50, 20 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/18)
Bronte  270 SSR (Feb), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
klavven------ 150 SSR (Jun) $60, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/25)
dangeron------ 200 SSR (???) $57, 201 pts availanle, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/26)
DougEMG------- 250 SSR (Dec) $60, 220 banked '10 pts, 250 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/27, passed 5/5)
cfw213-------- 160 SSR (???) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, Fidelity
cpfd910------- 200 SSR (Dec) $??? 336 pts (passed 6/12)
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $54, 92 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26))
DougEMG------- 200 SSR (Dec) $50, 198 '10 pts, 200 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/5)
bulldogbaker --- 100 SSR(??), $59, (syb 5/22, passed 6/12)
poohbear52 ----- 350 SSR(??), $48.50, buyer pays cl, seller pays mf (sub 5/15, passed 6/12)
garryblueboy ---- 240 SSR(Mar), $56, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub ??, passed 6/26)
bell&beastcrazy ---- 260 SSR(Feb), $??, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, (sub 6/6, passed 6/26)
mrsjef --- 230 SSR(Dec), $60, 39 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/10)
drumms2112 --- 250 SSR(Feb), $52, 5 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/17)
goldenears ---- 150 SSR(Dec), $50, 128 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub ???, passed 7/22)
ajasmom--------- 150 SSR (Aug) $61, 95 '12 pts, all '13 pts (sub 6/25, passed 7/17)
Mom-2-2Princesses --- 160 SSR(Dec), $51, 160 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 6/25, passed 7/20)
eHoneybug --- 365 SSR(Aug), $47, 365 banked '11 pts, all ;12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/26)
emilymad  50 SSR (Dec), $69, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 7/31)
Hyperspace Hoopla ---- 150 SSR (Aug), $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/7) 
Mickeyfan612 --- 250 SSR (June), $55, 238 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/13)
zeferjen --- 150 SSR(Dec), $62, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, (sub 7/26, passed 8/13 )
dopeyone  50 SSR (Sep),$60, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/7, passed 9/4)
* LJhayes  110 SSR (Oct), $66, all 12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/8, passed 8/28)
txsoccermom  120 SSR (Sep), $57, buyer pays closing (sub 8/14, passed 9/11)
333disneymom --- 150 SSR (Aug), $50, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/21, passed 9/18)
K9pal--- 50 SSR (Feb), $65, 4 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 8/28, passed 9/18) * 


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
DVCconvert------  50 VB (Feb) $52, all '12 pts (sub 5/18, passed 5/26) TTS
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, 23 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
sean-1966------------- 25 VB (???) $37, no '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DVCconvert-------- 66 VB (Feb) $39, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/29) member
keliblue-------  50 VB (Sep) $55, 10 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/31)
RevKjb----------  66 VB (Dec) $??, 19 '11 pts (passed 9/19) member
zawisza------- 100 VB (Aug) $45, 6 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/21)
ovalhead96-----  25 VB (Jun) $40, 25 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
DisneyFamiliy06------ 200 VB (???) $42, buyer pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/16)
wigdoutdismom------ 125 VB (Feb) $46, '31 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 10/20, passed 11/16)
Joey7295----------- 240 VB (Jun) $33.5, 240 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27, passed 11/16)

australiankaren---- 60 VB (???) $??
LadyKay------ 175 VB (???) $42, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 4/18)
australiankaren------  50 VB (Sep) $46
AllieV------- 100 VB (Aug) $33.5, 100 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/19)
dkostel  150 VB (Feb), $45, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/21)
*Joey7295  150 VB (Jun), $35, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, split closing, buyer pays 3mnths mf, (sub 8/15, passed 9/11)
Disneytrish  220 VB (Oct), $43, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/14, passed 9/11)
mrp4352 --- 200 VB (Sep), $44, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ??, passed 9/11) * 




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
karriemouse--------  75 VGC (Dec) $96, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 5/27)
BradJM------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 64 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/20)
slum808------ 160 VGC (Jun) $85, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, passed 6/30) Fidelity
DISNEYHAWAII----- 200 VGC (Sep) $93, 220 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mg (sub 8/10, passed 8/30)
G'sMaman------ 180 VGC (Jun) $88, all '11 & '12 pts, bueyr apys closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/11, passed 8/30)
Magnod-------- 210 VGC (Jun) $88, 210 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/12, passed 9/21) non-member
goofy farmer------ 125 VGC (Dec) #89, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/28) non-member, Fidelity
LBollengier----- 125 VGC (???) $89, 200 current year points
raftislander----- 200 VGC (Oct) $88, 96 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) non-member, Fidelity
Clemson Fan------ 160 VGC (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, 5 '12 pts, seller pays closing and '11 mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/13) Fidelity 
 
momto3pirates------- 160 VGC (Jun) $92, 4 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/29)
Meriweather------- 130 VGC (???) $89 (sub 1/24, passed 2/22)
defnjeb------ 160 VGC (???) $88, 132 banked '10 pts, 156 '11 pts (sub 2/10, passed 3/7) member
Quilter007------- 220 VGC (Jun) $98, 188 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/29)TTS
Homemom--------- 100 VGC (Apr) $90, 81 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 3/7, passed 4/4)
dl crazy----- 100 VGC (Aug) $89, 94 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/25)
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8) Fidelity 
sparkhill----- 107 VGC (Sep) $90, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/10, passed 5/8)Fidelity 
sparkhill  250 VGC (Sep), $88, 125 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (sub ??, passed 7/3) 
*maburke --- 135 VWL (Mar), $97, 14 banked 11, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/11)*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Pirate at Heart---------  65 VWL (???) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/3) Fidelity
Tikihula------------  75 VWL (Sep) $70, 63 '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing & me (sub 6/15) Fidelity
Dj20411------ 150 VWL (???0 $65 (passed 7/11)
autumnw1nd-------  50 VWL (Oct) $65, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11) non-member, Fidelity
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $68, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/5, passed 7/22)
VWLguy----------- 150 VWL (Aug) $65, 145 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/1)
Silly Girl--------- 200 VWL (Dec) $65, all '11 pts (passed 7/25)
NC State Tigger---- 200 VWL (Oct) $58, 200 banked ;10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/9) Fidelity
Mather50---------  150 VWL (Sep) $55, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/7) Fidelity
Joey7295------- 225 VWL (Dec) $50, 203 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6, passed 9/20)
edk35-----  50 VWL (Sep) $63, no '11 pts, all  '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/8, passed 9/20) member
Bonnie151---- 275 VWL (Aug) $54, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/27, passed 9/21)
edk35-----  100 VWL (Sep) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/7, passed 9/21) member
BWV Dreamin------ 150 VWL (Aug) $52, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
G'sMaman-------- 150 VWL (Jun) $55, all '10, '11, & '12 ptsm buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
tiffrobyn------- 60 VWL (Apr) $70, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 11/2)
DVCGeek-------  70 VWL (Aug) $74, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/16) member
Andrew015----- 150 VWL (Aug) $50, 7 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/14, passed 12/7)
Icecoldpenguin------ 252 VWL (Mar) $61, 252 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf
MrBean--------- 250 VWL (Dec) $50, 250 '11 pts, 250 '12 pts, 250 '13 pts, buyer pays '12 mf, buyer/seller split closing (sub 1/13, passed 2/8) non-member
family3indisney----- 50 VWL (Dec) $60, buyer pays closing (sub 1/10, passed 2/8)
lions1995-------- 150 VWL (Apr) $60, 68 banked '11 pts, 107 '12 pts, all '13 pts buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/22) member, Fidelity
npcougar-------- 100 VWL (Sep) $65, all '12 pts, buy pays closing, mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/29)
XGrumpy1------ 200 VWL (Jun) $50, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
snowboarder-------- 200 VWL (???) $58 (sub 2/27, passed 3/26) Fidelity
Nickiccc------ 150 VWL (Apr) $57, 14 banked '11 pts (passed 4/18)
Caoilinnsmom------ 150 VWL (???) $60 (passed 5/29)
vwl mom------- 150 VWL (Sep) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/23, passed 6/19)
hoosiermike------- 150 VWL (Aug) $53, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/31, passed 6/26)
Shazzasmd ---- 160 VWL(Dec), $65, 24 '10 banked pts, 160 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, (sub 5/28, passed 6/26)
Rob S. --- 100 VWL(Dec), $62, all '12 & '13 pts (sub 6/8, passed 7/3)
gatorgirl02-------- 130 VWL (Aug) $55, 130 banked '10 pts, 130 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/26) 
nala1128 --- 230 VWL (June), $58, 190 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/28)
JLitfin --- 100 VWL (Sep), $55, all 12 & 13 pt, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/31)
*cz4ever --- 400 VWL(Dec), $55, 400 banked '10 pts, 400 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed ?? )
uriel12  350 VWL (Dec), $58.64, 138 10 pts, all 11 & 12 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/18)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
hillview--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $77, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/18, ROFR 8/8)
ELMC----- 100 BCV (Dec) $60, all '10, '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 5/23, ROFR 6/4)
uriel12------- 300 BCV (Oct) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/15) Fidelity
jaral1528 --- 100 BCV(Sep), $65, 0 '11 pts, 3 '12 pts, all '13 pts, seller pays mf, split closing (sub 6/29, ROFR 7/11)
jara1528 --- 175 BCV(Dec), $64, 67 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub ??, ROFR 7/18)
*MickeyFan612 --- 270 BCV (Dec), $67, 270 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 9/5, ROFR 9/17)*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
codina818----- 200 BWV (???) $45, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/4)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
uriel12----- 300 HHI (Dec) $40, 203 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/1, ROFR 3/20) TTS
uriel12----- 210 HHI (Oct) $40, 418 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/16)
jjwelch24-----  90 HHI (Jun) $40, no '11 pts, aall '12 pts (sub 4/17, ROFR 4/27)
ercrbc --- 300 HHI(Dec), $45, 119 banked '10 pts, 4 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/28, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
DisFanatic------  50 OKW (Feb) $52, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/14)
homercrispy--------  50 OKW (???) $60 (ROFR 9/9)
Joey7295---------- 100 OKW (Dec) $45, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/29, ROFR 9/22)
Joey7295--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $40, 112 '11 pts, 420 pts in '12, all '13 pts (ROFR 10/21)
Ike&Jakesmom---- 230 OKW (Feb) $50, no '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 11/1, ROFR 12/2)
Kate3456------ 250 OKW (Feb) $48, 250 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
DougEMG---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $46, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf
DougEMG------- 400 OKW (Aug) $39, 183 '11 pts, 800 '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2, ROFR 4/20)
permavac-----  75 OKW (Dec) $55, 75 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/3, ROFR 4/20)
DougEMG-------- 270 OKW (Sep) $50, 162 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (ROFR 4/20)
ELMC------ 210 OKW (Jun) $41, all '11 & '12 pts (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/26)
DougEMG------ 230 OKW (Dec) $43, 230 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 5/11, ROFR 5/24)
JaimeA------ 230 OKW (Apr) $55, 98 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts (ROFR 6/4)
Joey7295---- 210 OKW (Oct) $52, 210 '11 pts. 420 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/6, ROFR 6/14)
Mickeyfan612 --- 232 OKW(Feb), $55, 232 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17 , ROFR 8/3)
cz4ever --- 300 OKW(Dec), $49.98, 300 banked '10 pts, 300 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 7/27, ROFR 8/6) ) 
t0r0  150 OKW (Feb), $55, 140 banked 11 pts, al l12 & 13 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 8/7, ROFR 8/17) 
Firepath  200 OKW (Sep), $55, 166 banked 11 pts, 120 12 pts all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, ROFR 8/23)
Mickeyfan612 --- 300 OKW(Dec), $54, 260 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/17, ROFR 9/7 )
jrpeterson5  230 OKW (Dec), $57.39, 224 banked 11 pts, al 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf (sub 8/23, ROFR 9/7)
t0r0  150 OKW (Dec), $58, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/22, ROFR 9/7) 
*tjcat  50 OKW (??), $50, (sub ??, ROFR 9/18)
tjcat  50 OKW (??), $50, (sub ??, ROFR 9/18)*
 

*ROFR'D - OKW extended (2057):*



*ROFR'D - SSR:*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
cmehling---- 200 VB (Sep) $30, 105 '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 4/6, ROFR 4/25) Fidelity
uriel12-------- 270 VB (Apr) $30, 227 '11 pts, all '12 pts, seller  pays closing and mf (suv 4/24, ROFR 5/16)
fers31 --- 150 VB(Oct), $30, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays clsoing, seller pays mf (sub 6/18, ROFR 7/2)



*ROFR'D - VGC:*
Breyean------- 250 VGC (Jun) $74, 62 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/23, ROFR 7/14)
Homemom------- 160 VGC (Aug) $85, 78 banked '10 pts, 82 '12 pts, all '13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/6, ROFR 8/1)
Raftislander----- 160 VGC (Jun) $85, 5 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/3, ROFR 11/2) non-member
Breyean-------160 VGC (Jun) $80, all '11, '12 & '13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/27) Fidelity


*ROFR'D - VWL:*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
beastier----- 225 AKV (Feb) $65, 8 banked '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 4/30)
SamSam --- 100 AKV (Jun), $65, 0 12 pts, all 13 pts, (sub 8/8)
Buzzandthemermaid --- 75 AKV (Feb), $60, 75 banked 11 pts, 75 banked 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/6)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
KyleRayner --- 270 BCV(Aug), $69, buyer pays closing & mf (sub ?? )

[/B]

*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
msvlg------ 250 OKW (???) $50, 175 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts
ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52,  all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27)
*Thumper4me  150 OKW (Apr), $51, 8 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10)
MickeyFan612  190 OKW (Apr), $50, all 11 & 12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/12)
hfehr1s  150 OKW (Mar), $55, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/19)
Joey7295  210 OKW (Aug), $50, 210 banked 11 pts, all  12 & 13 pts, split closing & mf (sub 9/19)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
fpofmtgy------ 225 SSR (Dec) $53, 114 banked '10 pts,  all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Aurora Belle----- 130 SSR (???) $55, 150 banked '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, non-member
Patricksp-------- 250 SSR (Mar) $55 (sub 6/18)
Hillary329 ---- 190 SSR (June), $58, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf, (sub 7/25)
huahuamick --- 50 SSR (??), $ ??, (sub 8/7)
Havertown  150 SSR (Apr), $53, 92 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/27)
icypsycho --- 210 SSR (Apr), $55, 20 11 pts, 197 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/26)
MickeyFan612 --- 160 SSR (Feb), $55, 160 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/30)
htmlkid --- 190 SSR (Jun), $55, 190 banked 11 pts, all 12 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub ??) [/B]


*WAITING - VB:*
N4niner206--------  50 VB (Dec) $40, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf, member



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
Nigel8600------ 150 VWL (Apr) $58, 150 banked '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 12 mf (sub 6/15) 
raisincain --- 212 VWL (Jun), $62, 209 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, (sub 8/9)
Firepath --- 170 VWL (Aug), $63, 146 12 pts, all 13 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/30)
Msmithmd --- 300 VWL (Oct), $55, 150 banked 11 pts, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/29)[/QUOTE]


----------



## tjcat

Joey7295 said:


> OKW 210 pts August UY
> 
> $50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs
> 
> August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 9/19
> 
> Looks like more food for the monkey but I couldn't resist trying.  Wish me luck



I  hope yours will pass! as I wrote before, I tried to purchase 2 50point contracts Feb use year,with 93 points 2012 that would expire 2/13. Buyer (me)would pay $90 toward 2012 maintenance fees  Seller listed it for $50 so I didn't even negotiate. It was sent to Disney on 9/5 and ROFR on 9/18. Good Luck!


----------



## htmlkid

333disneymom said:


> Sorry to hear your OKW contracts were taken through ROFR. My advice for SSR is keep looking. It sometimes takes a lot of rejections to finally get one accepted. One company we worked with told me that the majority of their SSR contracts went in the 60s and implied that my offers were too low, so I switched to Fidelity, who were very willing to submit my "lower" offers. If you look at the ROFR numbers though, I think you will see a wide range of what is accepted. Honestly, I think it comes down to a little luck and a lot of perseverance. Good luck.



I made 10 offers before my 190 point contract at $50 loaded with last, this and next year points was accepted including seller paying closing and MF's. But you have to hang in there and have patience.


----------



## tjcat

Thanks htmlkid you give me much needed encouragement! I will keep looking for that wonderful contract!!meHubbyDD13

77' polynesian, 80 Contemporary, 82 Royal plaza, 89,off site, 98'Carribean beach, 03'port orleans french quarter, 07,08, 09 10;11. 12 fort wilderness  cabins


----------



## 333disneymom

htmlkid said:
			
		

> I made 10 offers before my 190 point contract at $50 loaded with last, this and next year points was accepted including seller paying closing and MF's. But you have to hang in there and have patience.



I agree. We had to make about 10 offers before we got our $50 SSR contract with full points.



			
				tjcat said:
			
		

> Thanks htmlkid you give me much needed encouragement! I will keep looking for that wonderful contract!!meHubbyDD13
> 
> 77' polynesian, 80 Contemporary, 82 Royal plaza, 89,off site, 98'Carribean beach, 03'port orleans french quarter, 07,08, 09 10;11. 12 fort wilderness  cabins



Patience is the key. Look at ROFR and see what contracts have been going for, and see how many points are available in a contract (banked, current year, next year) and base your offer on what you feel comfortable paying. Good luck!


----------



## ace21

ace21 said:


> There is an error on our info. It should read:
> 
> ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27,  *Still In ROFR*)
> 
> Three More Sleepless Monday Nights
> 
> 
> 
> Take A Vacation Monkeys



We Made It!!!! 

ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27,  *PASSED ROFR 9/25/12*)

Thanks To All for your great info & well wishes!



I hope we opened the floodgates at OKW for everyone else that is waiting!


----------



## DougEMG

ace21 said:


> We Made It!!!!
> 
> ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27,  *PASSED ROFR 9/25/12*)
> 
> Thanks To All for your great info & well wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we opened the floodgates at OKW for everyone else that is waiting!



Congradulations, been a while since we've seen a OKW pass ROFR.


----------



## THKlovesDisney

ace21 said:
			
		

> We Made It!!!!
> 
> ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52, all &#146;12 & &#146;13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27,  PASSED ROFR 9/25/12)
> 
> Thanks To All for your great info & well wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we opened the floodgates at OKW for everyone else that is waiting!



Congratulations!! I still have another 3 weeks of waiting for Disney on our SSR contract.


----------



## lucky_bunni

Made it through ROFR today!!! Was submitted to Disney 8/28. 

AKL - $64 pp.

September use year

25 points for 2012
100 points Sept. 2013

Seller pays dues
Buyer pays closing

So excited!!! Had to sell my SSR contract last year due to relationship ended. Super happy about paying cash and owning this one outright. Can't wait to come home again!


----------



## DannysMom

lucky_bunni said:
			
		

> Made it through ROFR today!!! Was submitted to Disney 8/28.
> 
> AKL - $64 pp.
> 
> September use year
> 
> 25 points for 2012
> 100 points Sept. 2013
> 
> Seller pays dues
> Buyer pays closing
> 
> So excited!!! Had to sell my SSR contract last year due to relationship ended. Super happy about paying cash and owning this one outright. Can't wait to come home again!



Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## michelleiada

ace21 said:
			
		

> We Made It!!!!
> 
> ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52, all &#146;12 & &#146;13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27,  PASSED ROFR 9/25/12)
> 
> Thanks To All for your great info & well wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we opened the floodgates at OKW for everyone else that is waiting!



Congrats to you!


----------



## Firepath

Submitted 8/28:

170 VWL (Aug) $63, 146 '12 pts, all '13, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.

We also made it through today! So excited for our first contract.
Congrats to everyone else who made it too!


----------



## havertown

We made it too

Ssr 150 apr @53 with some 12 pts


----------



## CarolynMink

Firepath said:


> Submitted 8/28:
> 
> 170 VWL (Aug) $63, 146 '12 pts, all '13, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.
> 
> We also made it through today! So excited for our first contract.
> Congrats to everyone else who made it too!



Congratulations and Welcome Home.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Passed ROFR:  160 (feb) SSR $55 all '11, '12 & 13! paid closing..seller paid 2012 maint.  YEAH!!  

A BIG congrats to everyone else who passed today


----------



## cz4ever

Joey7295 said:


> OKW 210 pts August UY
> 
> $50/pt, buyer and seller split closing and MFs
> 
> August 12 - 420 pts (210 banked), 13 - 210 pts
> 
> Submitted to ROFR on 9/19
> 
> Looks like more food for the monkey but I couldn't resist trying.  Wish me luck



Good luck!  That looks like pure monkey bait, but then again he's let a couple of well-priced OKWs slip past in recent weeks.  Good luck!!!  



ace21 said:


> We Made It!!!!
> 
> ace21 -- 250 OKW (Sep), $52, all 12 & 13 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/27,  *PASSED ROFR 9/25/12*)



Like this one.  Congratulations!!!  



lucky_bunni said:


> Made it through ROFR today!!! Was submitted to Disney 8/28.
> 
> AKL - $64 pp.
> 
> September use year
> 
> 25 points for 2012
> 100 points Sept. 2013
> 
> Seller pays dues
> Buyer pays closing
> 
> So excited!!! Had to sell my SSR contract last year due to relationship ended. Super happy about paying cash and owning this one outright. Can't wait to come home again!



Congratulations!  Welcome back home!  



Firepath said:


> Submitted 8/28:
> 
> 170 VWL (Aug) $63, 146 '12 pts, all '13, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF.
> 
> We also made it through today! So excited for our first contract.
> Congrats to everyone else who made it too!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!  



havertown said:


> We made it too
> 
> Ssr 150 apr @53 with some 12 pts



Some nice SSR love -- congratulations to you!  



MickeyFan612 said:


> Passed ROFR:  160 (feb) SSR $55 all '11, '12 & 13! paid closing..seller paid 2012 maint.  YEAH!!
> 
> A BIG congrats to everyone else who passed today



And even more SSR love -- great price.  Congrats!


----------



## Thumper4me

The monkey nabbed me!! 

Disney Exercised their ROFR on my OKW contract:

150 points - 8 2012, 150 2013
April Use Year
$51 per point
Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF

Oh well.  I will just have to try for another.

Kelly


----------



## DannysMom

Thumper4me said:
			
		

> The monkey nabbed me!!
> 
> Disney Exercised their ROFR on my OKW contract:
> 
> 150 points - 8 2012, 150 2013
> April Use Year
> $51 per point
> Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF
> 
> Oh well.  I will just have to try for another.
> 
> Kelly



Better luck next time. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards App please excuse any typos.


----------



## DougEMG

Thumper4me said:


> The monkey nabbed me!!
> 
> Disney Exercised their ROFR on my OKW contract:
> 
> 150 points - 8 2012, 150 2013
> April Use Year
> $51 per point
> Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF
> 
> Oh well.  I will just have to try for another.
> 
> Kelly



Sorry to hear that.  Another OKW with a SEPT UY just went through.  It certainly sounds like Disney isn't buying all OKW contract back, just those when they have people on a waiting list.  As I recall, out of all the sold out resorts, OKW has the most number of sales each month.  Guess it is very popular at the direct price.


----------



## 333disneymom

DougEMG said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that.  Another OKW with a SEPT UY just went through.  It certainly sounds like Disney isn't buying all OKW contract back, just those when they have people on a waiting list.  As I recall, out of all the sold out resorts, OKW has the most number of sales each month.  Guess it is very popular at the direct price.



From what I understand, it's the cheapest at direct price and also has the latest end date, so that is understandable.


----------



## tjcat

Thumper4me said:


> The monkey nabbed me!!
> 
> Disney Exercised their ROFR on my OKW contract:
> 
> 150 points - 8 2012, 150 2013
> April Use Year
> $51 per point
> Buyer pays closing and 2013 MF
> 
> Oh well.  I will just have to try for another.
> 
> Kelly



I hope you have better luck next time, same thing just happened to me so we are going to try for Saratoga, seems like they are getting through easier, good luck!
 MeHubbyDD 13
Polynesian 78, Royal Plaza 80, Royal Plaza 82,Off site 87, Off site 89,Carribean Beach 98, Port Orleans03,Riverside 05, Fort wilderness cabins 07,08,09,10,11,12.


----------



## ELMC

333disneymom said:


> From what I understand, it's the cheapest at direct price and also has the latest end date, so that is understandable.



This is sort of true.  OKW is the least expensive on site DVC resort, but both HHI and VB are less expensive when buying direct.  Extended OKW contracts do have a longer expiration date, with only BLT, AUL and VGC being further out.

That being said, there is a disproportionately high rate of ROFR at OKW as compared to other resorts.  I'm sure that there are many factors that influence this, but the fact remains that getting an OKW contract through ROFR is pretty difficult.


----------



## 333disneymom

ELMC said:
			
		

> This is sort of true.  OKW is the least expensive on site DVC resort, but both HHI and VB are less expensive when buying direct.  Extended OKW contracts do have a longer expiration date, with only BLT, AUL and VGC being further out.
> 
> That being said, there is a disproportionately high rate of ROFR at OKW as compared to other resorts.  I'm sure that there are many factors that influence this, but the fact remains that getting an OKW contract through ROFR is pretty difficult.



That's true. I should have said cheapest direct out of the WDW resorts. I tend to forget about the other resorts as we visit only WDW. Didn't realize BLT had an additional 3 years on OKW extended either.


----------



## diane648

OK - here goes:

BCV - 75 points @ $78 / pt.
September use year - all 2011 & 2012 pts
Buyer pays closing - seller pays MF until 2013
Submitted for ROFR on 9/28

I know this is a higher price per pt. than folks have been paying, but this is the EXACT contract we were looking for, and we want to try to get in the system before the end of the year to take advantage of the PAP's.

What do you think our chances are for passing ROFR?  Also, if we pass - we're wanting to book the first week of June in a studio at BCV - what do you think our chances are (since it'll be less than 7 months).

Thanks!

Diane


----------



## DannysMom

diane648 said:
			
		

> OK - here goes:
> 
> BCV - 75 points @ $78 / pt.
> September use year - all 2011 & 2012 pts
> Buyer pays closing - seller pays MF until 2013
> Submitted for ROFR on 9/28
> 
> I know this is a higher price per pt. than folks have been paying, but this is the EXACT contract we were looking for, and we want to try to get in the system before the end of the year to take advantage of the PAP's.
> 
> What do you think our chances are for passing ROFR?  Also, if we pass - we're wanting to book the first week of June in a studio at BCV - what do you think our chances are (since it'll be less than 7 months).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Diane



FWIW (that is, not much) I think yo have a good shot to get past ROFR with this one. Good luck!  

If you are booking at less than 7 months out, I'd say, don't get your heart set on BCV.  Be happy with SSR, OKW or AKV, and wait list BCV.  You might even stalk your preferred ressie online.  But if all goes quickly, you might sneak in your reservation, just before that 7 month window opens.  If that happens, you have a much better shot at snagging a BCV studio.  

My resale was 8 weeks from offer to reservation.  I managed to grab a 2BR @ BCV for a spring break trip (3/20-3/27) the week before that 7 month window opened.  GL!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## tjcat

Quick question, If we want to book BCV for a week starting on 8/16/2012 does the 7 month window start on February 16th or February 1st?
Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

tjcat said:


> Quick question, If we want to book BCV for a week starting on 8/16/2012 does the 7 month window start on February 16th or February 1st?
> Thanks!



January 16 would be 7 months ahead of an August 16 arrival date.


----------



## tjcat

Thanks Webmaster Doc!


----------



## diane648

DannysMom said:


> FWIW (that is, not much) I think yo have a good shot to get past ROFR with this one. Good luck!
> 
> If you are booking at less than 7 months out, I'd say, don't get your heart set on BCV.  Be happy with SSR, OKW or AKV, and wait list BCV.  You might even stalk your preferred ressie online.  But if all goes quickly, you might sneak in your reservation, just before that 7 month window opens.  If that happens, you have a much better shot at snagging a BCV studio.
> 
> My resale was 8 weeks from offer to reservation.  I managed to grab a 2BR @ BCV for a spring break trip (3/20-3/27) the week before that 7 month window opened.  GL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.



Thanks, Valerie!  We'll be happy w/ any of those resorts, so we should be good.


----------



## tjcat

DannysMom said:


> FWIW (that is, not much) I think yo have a good shot to get past ROFR with this one. Good luck!
> 
> If you are booking at less than 7 months out, I'd say, don't get your heart set on BCV.  Be happy with SSR, OKW or AKV, and wait list BCV.  You might even stalk your preferred ressie online.  But if all goes quickly, you might sneak in your reservation, just before that 7 month window opens.  If that happens, you have a much better shot at snagging a BCV studio.
> 
> My resale was 8 weeks from offer to reservation.  I managed to grab a 2BR @ BCV for a spring break trip (3/20-3/27) the week before that 7 month window opened.  GL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.



Question for Danny's mom, how were you able to get a ressie before your 7 month window? Thanks Tjcat


----------



## DannysMom

tjcat said:
			
		

> Question for Danny's mom, how were you able to get a ressie before your 7 month window? Thanks Tjcat



No, no, no, no.  I bought BCV points, so I was able to make a HOME RESORT reservation, right before the 7 month window opened and any spring break availability was gobbled up by those wishing to switch from elsewhere,  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## tjcat

Thanks Danny's mom sorry I didn't realize that was your home resort, I thought you had some inside information, ( I have been writing a paper for school all day excuse the question please!
Thanks


----------



## DannysMom

No problem.  Happy to clear up any confusion.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards App, please excuse any typos.


----------



## kkmousealow

Anxiously awaiting news!
Submitted 9/17
VWL 250  pts Sept UY
All pts from 2012 & 2013
$62 / pt
Seller pays MF

We've been thinking about DVC for years but this is our first time pulling the trigger. Fingers crossed


----------



## kkmousealow

kkmousealow said:
			
		

> Anxiously awaiting news!
> Submitted 9/17
> VWL 250  pts Sept UY
> All pts from 2012 & 2013
> $62 / pt
> Buyer pays MF
> 
> We've been thinking about DVC for years but this is our first time pulling the trigger. Fingers crossed



Oops - seller pays MF .... Buyer pays closing


----------



## THKlovesDisney

kkmousealow said:
			
		

> Oops - seller pays MF .... Buyer pays closing



Good Luck!!! We are also waiting...probably about same time as you.

Submitted to Disney on 9/18
SSR 130 Oct UY - All 2012 and 2013 points
$57 per point
Buyer pays 1/3 of 2012 fees
Buyer pays 2/3 closing (but I looked at the contract and they may have wrote seller pays 2/3 closing...either way works)

Probably have another 2 week wait.


----------



## kkmousealow

THKlovesDisney said:
			
		

> Good Luck!!! We are also waiting...probably about same time as you.
> 
> Submitted to Disney on 9/18
> SSR 130 Oct UY - All 2012 and 2013 points
> $57 per point
> Buyer pays 1/3 of 2012 fees
> Buyer pays 2/3 closing (but I looked at the contract and they may have wrote seller pays 2/3 closing...either way works)
> 
> Probably have another 2 week wait.



Thanks and good luck to you too


----------



## lovesdumbo

First DVC purchase - should have done it 10 years/nearly 40 trips ago.  


Went to ROFR today:

BWV 250 Feb UY.  45 2012 points banked, all 2013 points.
$65/pt Buyer pays closing.  No MFs until 2013. 

Hoping to close before 12/31/12 to purchase PAP vouchers for our family of 5 and book BWV stay for August 2013 before 7 month window opens.


----------

